# Ask The Staff: Non site-related questions!



## Sporge27

*Asking a question on how to do something on the forum?

You may want to take a look at the FAQ thread first!*​
Feel free to ask the staff any questions here.

-------------------------------


Thread Tags:

January-July 2014






August-October 2014


----------



## Gnome

*Ask the Staff*

Why is there 2 of these threads?


----------



## OJ.

*Ask the Staff*

What is your favorite color?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

One be dead I accidentally killed it, and red is a nice color right?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*Ask the Staff*

Ever think of re-doing something like the bunny wars again?


----------



## Jas0n

*Ask the Staff*

Do you like chicken?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

Sigh... though the bunny wars were an awesome thing as I remember them, it was also the single spammiest thing I have ever done, and I had a cafe dedicated to spam... so no I don't think I will again 

Chicken really?  I am not a vegetarian nor allergic to chicken, so yes I like it, I honestly have yet to run into some who does dislike for any other reason really...


----------



## Colour Bandit

*Ask the Staff*

How do you reverse the Polarity of the Neutron flow?  :veryhappy: 

What's it like being a mod?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

Well the neutrons have to be spinning, and then magnets can do it 
Who do you think I am?  the third Doctor?  Thank you google 

and being a  mod... hardly different except you get really annoyed by spammers as opposed to just annoyed.


----------



## Colour Bandit

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Well the neutrons have to be spinning, and then magnets can do it
> Who do you think I am?  the third Doctor?  Thank you google


>.> I thought you wouldn't get that...but you cheated using google!

Do all Mods like to use google when I talk about Doctor Who?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the neutrons have to be spinning, and then magnets can do it
> Who do you think I am?  the third Doctor?  Thank you google
> 
> 
> 
> >.> I thought you wouldn't get that...but you cheated using google!
> 
> Do all Mods like to use google when I talk about Doctor Who?
Click to expand...

I actually watch doctor who, though I haven't seen the old ones enough to quote things.... I just use google for most things I don't quite get 

I mean it is practically an extension of my brain when on a computer, it is pretty sweet


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I mean it is practically an extension of my brain when on a computer, it is pretty sweet


that it is.

dear sir or madame,

what is your favorite vidya gaem, and why?

<3, 
psychonaut


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

_gah_  too many good ones, but I will say portal...


----------



## 1234gamefreak1

*Ask the Staff*

are you ever live?(random)


----------



## 1234gamefreak1

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> _gah_  too many good ones, but I will say portal...


and portal is a good game :veryhappy:


----------



## Zombie

*Ask the Staff*




			
				TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the neutrons have to be spinning, and then magnets can do it
> Who do you think I am?  the third Doctor?  Thank you google
> 
> 
> 
> >.> I thought you wouldn't get that...but you cheated using google!
> 
> Do all Mods like to use google when I talk about Doctor Who?
Click to expand...

Well seems as nobody else is sad enough to watch it a big fan of it, I guess so.


----------



## Thunder

*Ask the Staff*

Why is Sporge the only one answering? 

Was there ever a time where you found yourself (I'm gonna sound like a dork saying this) On the "wrong side of the banhammer?"


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

Live?  What do you mean?

Wrong side of the ban hammer...  eh closest I got was my spam cafe and I fought it with reason.

I'm the only one answer cause... I am the only one answering


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

Ok, I'll answer the last one.

My IP was banned once when my brother created an alt back in the first month I joined. I got blamed for it but I got the staff to take away the ban.


----------



## Colour Bandit

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the neutrons have to be spinning, and then magnets can do it
> Who do you think I am?  the third Doctor?  Thank you google
> 
> 
> 
> >.> I thought you wouldn't get that...but you cheated using google!
> 
> Do all Mods like to use google when I talk about Doctor Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually watch doctor who, though I haven't seen the old ones enough to quote things.... I just use google for most things I don't quite get
> 
> I mean it is practically an extension of my brain when on a computer, it is pretty sweet
Click to expand...

What is your favourite Doctor Who episode then? I like _The Five Doctors_ (I've watched it on DVD 'cos, well, I wasn't alive when it was first shown)


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Ask the Staff*

Are the mods here like all best frans? c:


----------



## JasonBurrows

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Are the mods here like all best frans? c:


Do you mean "Friends" Lisamilitz?


----------



## -Aaron

*Ask the Staff*

can i b mod o admn? lul xd

How did you discover TBT?


----------



## Conor

*Ask the Staff*




			
				-Aaron said:
			
		

> can i b mod o admn? lul xd
> 
> How did you discover TBT?


Back when I got AC:CF, I was looking for guides, came across the guides here and decided to sign up.


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				TheDoctor said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well the neutrons have to be spinning, and then magnets can do it
> Who do you think I am?  the third Doctor?  Thank you google
> 
> 
> 
> >.> I thought you wouldn't get that...but you cheated using google!
> 
> Do all Mods like to use google when I talk about Doctor Who?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I actually watch doctor who, though I haven't seen the old ones enough to quote things.... I just use google for most things I don't quite get
> 
> I mean it is practically an extension of my brain when on a computer, it is pretty sweet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your favourite Doctor Who episode then? I like _The Five Doctors_ (I've watched it on DVD 'cos, well, I wasn't alive when it was first shown)
Click to expand...

hmm that is a rough question... I really like the "don't blink" episode though, it is really creepy 

I actually saw the five doctors one I think... though wasn't one of them not even really there


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*Ask the Staff*

Favorite movie?


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*




			
				SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Favorite movie?


Pirates of the Caribbean trilogy. Really excited about #4 next year.


----------



## psygyo

*Ask the Staff*

how u post a topic?


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*

Why was that prick darth a mid for so long??

New forum host for AC 3D?


----------



## 1234gamefreak1

*Ask the Staff*

are you happy for AC 3D?


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				jaredzt054 said:
			
		

> are you happy for AC 3D?


you mean excited?


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

To be honest I probably won't be picking up a 3DS. I want to but it's not in my financial budget right now. If I was then sure, I'd love to play AC3DS.


----------



## Niya

*Ask the Staff*

I'm excited for it. I've been an AC fan for years...


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				psygyo said:
			
		

> how u post a topic?


umm same way you reply to a topic normally there is an addtopic button when viewing topics.  I believe it should be kinda upper right side.


----------



## «Jack»

*Ask the Staff*

Is it true that you're all wizards?


----------



## Colour Bandit

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TheDoctor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I actually watch doctor who, though I haven't seen the old ones enough to quote things.... I just use google for most things I don't quite get
> 
> I mean it is practically an extension of my brain when on a computer, it is pretty sweet
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What is your favourite Doctor Who episode then? I like _The Five Doctors_ (I've watched it on DVD 'cos, well, I wasn't alive when it was first shown)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> hmm that is a rough question... I really like the "don't b]Tom Baker (Fourth Doctor) didn't come back, so they used clips from Shada. (which was never broadcast)
> 
> What would be the likeliness of me getting promoted to Mod? (I'm not saying I want to but, hey, it's all ways good to know.)
Click to expand...


----------



## Rocketman

*Ask the Staff*

Hey, why can't I get a name change already?


----------



## OJ.

*Ask the Staff*

What is the difference between a raven and a writing desk?


----------



## Rocketman

*Ask the Staff*

Really. Where's my name change?

Discrimination against Elton John I see. 

 :r


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Am I kinky? (Yes I learnt a new word whilst I was away)


----------



## Rocketman

*Ask the Staff*

No seriously.


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				-Jack- said:
			
		

> Is it true that you're all wizards?


Well I am, but I am also a rogue!  .... I play DnD too much.

@doctor uh rather not talk about modding people here.

@Rocketman no

@OJ ummm where to start.  Desks do not have wings claws and are generally not alive.  They entirely lack the nervous system a raven has, and feathers aside from the ones taht are used as quills..... yeah the list just kinda goes on like that.

@Jake  O_O


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*

Can you type a word that has never been typed but it exists somewhere in the universe?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

Certainly.

Gargoplasm


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*

What is your favorite game of all?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

Probably Chrono Trigger for me... I just loved the story and music and the graphics looked nice for the time, and it was fun.


----------



## Conor

*Ask the Staff*

Banjo Kazooie for me.


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

Super Mario Sunshine, Super Mario World, or Madden


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*

Would you risk it for chocolate biscuit?


----------



## Zombie

*Ask the Staff*

Miranda or Jeremy, who do you prefer?


----------



## HumanResources

*Ask the Staff*

Two (Actually serious) questions:

1. What the heck happened to the Bell System?

2. Most forums I belong to don't allow:
Pyramid Quotes
Personal Threads (Threads about you, not threads about how everyone feels)
Single line posts
Duplicate Threads
Null Posting Limit for new members
Et Cetera

Why is it that TBT mods don't manage these things?  It wouldn't be because the majority of members here break almost every single rule regarding poor posting habits?

Pfft [/rant]


----------



## AndyB

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> 2. Most forums I belong to don't allow:
> Pyramid Quotes


I tend to get annoyed by that too.
When a quote starts to get long winded and there's alot of them. I tend to start a new one, or cut things down.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				AndyB said:
			
		

> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 2. Most forums I belong to don't allow:
> Pyramid Quotes
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to get annoyed by that too.
> When a quote starts to get long winded and there's alot of them. I tend to start a new one, or cut things down.
Click to expand...

Yea. It does get quite annoying, however you can edit what you quote, too. I just put the long walls of text into a spoiler.


----------



## HumanResources

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> AndyB said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I tend to get annoyed by that too.
> When a quote starts to get long winded and there's alot of them. I tend to start a new one, or cut things down.
> 
> 
> 
> Yea. It does get quite annoying, however you can edit what you quote, too. I just put the long walls of text into a spoiler.
Click to expand...

I just feel like if the mods would crack down on some of this stuff the forum might actually be an intelligible place instead of the spammy hellhole it is now.

nb4hellsinguNVRtlkboutrelevantshitanyway


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Two (Actually serious) questions:
> 
> 1. What the heck happened to the Bell System?
> 
> 2. Most forums I belong to don't allow:
> Pyramid Quotes
> Personal Threads (Threads about you, not threads about how everyone feels)
> Single line posts
> Duplicate Threads
> Null Posting Limit for new members
> Et Cetera
> 
> Why is it that TBT mods don't manage these things?  It wouldn't be because the majority of members here break almost every single rule regarding poor posting habits?
> 
> Pfft [/rant]


Pyramids are only up to like 5...


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				SSgt. Garrett said:
			
		

> Hellsingrunner said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Two (Actually serious) questions:
> 
> 1. What the heck happened to the Bell System?
> 
> 2. Most forums I belong to don't allow:
> Pyramid Quotes
> Personal Threads (Threads about you, not threads about how everyone feels)
> Single line posts
> Duplicate Threads
> Null Posting Limit for new members
> Et Cetera
> 
> Why is it that TBT mods don't manage these things?  It wouldn't be because the majority of members here break almost every single rule regarding poor posting habits?
> 
> Pfft [/rant]
> 
> 
> 
> Pyramids are only up to like 5...
Click to expand...

this.

everything past the fourth quote gets baleeted.

however, they are annoying.  not nearly as huge as other forums i've been to, though.  those pyramid quotes broke the coding, i'll tell ya what.


----------



## Zombie

*Ask the Staff*

Can you delete/de-activate my account? Please & thanks.


----------



## faithe31

*Ask the Staff*

Don't delete Zombie's account yet please!  I left him a message and I just want him to get it before he really signs off!  Thanks!


----------



## Zombie

*Ask the Staff*




			
				faithe31 said:
			
		

> Don't delete Zombie's account yet please!  I left him a message and I just want him to get it before he really signs off!  Thanks!


Replied and left you my contact information, thanks, means a lot.  ^_^ Speak to you on MSN/email.


----------



## Ron Ronaldo

*Ask the Staff*

Do you prefer hot weather or cold weather?


----------



## Miranda

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ron Ronaldo said:
			
		

> Do you prefer hot weather or cold weather?


Hot!!


----------



## Conor

*Ask the Staff*

Cold weather defiantly.


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

Cold. Hot weather doesn't agree with me lol.


----------



## [Nook]

*Ask the Staff*

Tacos or American food.?


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

American food.


----------



## Zangy

*Ask the Staff*

Am I a good member


----------



## Thunder

*Ask the Staff*

Question for Conor: Do you purposely type defiantly, or is it some kind of inside joke?


----------



## Conor

*Ask the Staff*

I actually meant to type definitely, must have got the word mixed up ;p


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*

Are moderators also trained in firefighting just in case The Bell Tree ever catches fire?


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Are moderators also trained in firefighting just in case The Bell Tree ever catches fire?


I agree, especially with all these forest fires going around, it is definitely a cause for concern!


----------



## Yokie

*Ask the Staff*

What are you guys gonna do about name changes?


----------



## OJ.

*Ask the Staff*

On a scale of 1-10, how intense is typical masturbation?


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				OJ. said:
			
		

> On a scale of 1-10, how intense is typical masturbation?


Id say germys an 11!


----------



## Thunder

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Conor said:
			
		

> I actually meant to type definitely, must have got the word mixed up ;p


Lol, okay. 'Cuz i've seen you type it like that on a 'couple occasions so


----------



## Conor

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Conor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I actually meant to type definitely, must have got the word mixed up ;p
> 
> 
> 
> Lol, okay. 'Cuz i've seen you type it like that on a 'couple occasions so
Click to expand...

Yeah haha, I'll make sure I don't do it again


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Ask the Staff*

Have any of you guys met eachother in real life? =o


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Have any of you guys met eachother in real life? =o


As far as I know, none of the current staff members have ever met each other.


----------



## DarthGohan1

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Comatose said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Have any of you guys met eachother in real life? =o
> 
> 
> 
> As far as I know, none of the current staff members have ever met each other.
Click to expand...

Past staff members have though


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

No one sees the wizard!  Not no way, not no how!


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> No one sees the wizard!  Not no way, not no how!


Actually you always see him in Wicked. 


Will The Bell System ever come back?


----------



## Mariorock09

*Ask the Staff*

Do you think its dumb to say Animal Crossing people's catch phrases? I like saying Wuh thanks to Walker!


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No one sees the wizard!  Not no way, not no how!
> 
> 
> 
> Actually you always see him in Wicked.
> 
> 
> Will The Bell System ever come back?
Click to expand...

yes


----------



## ACKid9

*Ask the Staff*

Hey Jeremy, I know I've asked you this before, but, how are we going to have name changes if the Bell System is dead?


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*

we wont


----------



## ACKid9

*Ask the Staff*

Oh, okay, it's just that I was thinking of getting my account name changed, but I can't now, ah well...


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*

Well once bells are back...


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Ask the Staff*

Jeremy. Do you have any siblings?


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*

yes


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> yes


How many? :>


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Oh really, you think cyclones just appear, out of the blue?

 Yes. This is a question.


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> How many? :>
Click to expand...

2 

more if you count half/step


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> yes
> 
> 
> 
> How many? :>
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 2
> 
> more if you count half/step
Click to expand...

Aaah.

Are they annoying? ;D


----------



## [Nook]

*Ask the Staff*

If trevor gets over 50 votes can he be admin?


----------



## KoolKitteh

*Ask the Staff*

Does any of the Admins watch "Glee"? (I do)


----------



## Elliot

*Ask the Staff*

If an Admin suddenly breaks his/her xbox. Will they go mad? : o


----------



## Liv

*Ask the Staff*

Exactly what is this voting thingy?

And if you could pick two members for mod who would they be?


----------



## Miranda

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Olivia! said:
			
		

> Exactly what is this voting thingy?
> 
> And if you could pick two members for mod who would they be?


The voting thing is just for fun, there are no official elections going on at this time.


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Miranda said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Exactly what is this voting thingy?
> 
> And if you could pick two members for mod who would they be?
> 
> 
> 
> The voting thing is just for fun, there are no official elections going on at this time.
Click to expand...

or ever!


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

How's Bambi?

(smirk3.14)


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*

(un)


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

(hehe)


----------



## Gnome

*Ask the Staff*

where's OCM? I miss him.


----------



## Mino

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Gnome said:
			
		

> where's OCM? I miss him.


Last activity was just over a week ago.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Why are there unanswered questions in this thread?
Also will I ever find that farm girl who stole my sisters shoes? Or has she gone back to Kansas already?


----------



## Lisathegreat!

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Why are there unanswered questions in this thread?






			
				Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Are the mods here like all best frans? c:



Never answered.

:____;


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

Where's Grawr?


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Lisamilitz said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Why are there unanswered questions in this thread?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Lisamilitz said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Are the mods here like all best frans? c:
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> 
> Never answered.
> 
> :____;
Click to expand...

There are more, too.
Will the Bell System come back when AC3DS comes out?


----------



## merinda!

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> (un)


How's Bambi?
since (un) isn't a proper answer.


----------



## Miranda

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Where's Grawr?


Odd ate him.


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

Hurr


@Miranda
Alright if you, Mark and Germy were the last 3 people on Earth and you could only (mate) with one of them (the other will die) who would you choose? The gorgeous 10 ft. tall beach god Mark or Germy?


----------



## Miranda

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Hurr
> 
> 
> @Miranda
> Alright if you, Mark and Germy were the last 3 people on Earth and you could only (mate) with one of them (the other will die) who would you choose? The gorgeous 10 ft. tall beach god Mark or Germy?


Do they have to die?! I don't like the dying part =( But Mark is my main man.


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

Okay Germy can lead a sad depressing life.

Oh yeaaah B)


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Okay Germy can lead a sad depressing life.
> 
> Oh yeaaah B)


Knowing Jeremy, he'd build a rocket to the moon and save five other people from TBT before the whole event occured. He then would build a colony on there where they would live.
JEREMY: Which five people would you choose? (excluding staff)


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Germy can lead a sad depressing life.
> 
> Oh yeaaah B)
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Jeremy, he'd build a rocket to the moon and save five other people from TBT before the whole event occured. He then would build a colony on there where they would live.
> JEREMY: Which five people would you choose? (excluding staff)
Click to expand...

 :throwingrottenapples:  Do we survive?


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Comatose said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Okay Germy can lead a sad depressing life.
> 
> Oh yeaaah B)
> 
> 
> 
> Knowing Jeremy, he'd build a rocket to the moon and save five other people from TBT before the whole event occured. He then would build a colony on there where they would live.
> JEREMY: Which five people would you choose? (excluding staff)
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> :throwingrottenapples:  Do we survive?
Click to expand...

Yes.


----------



## AndyB

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Why are there unanswered questions in this thread?


People ask alot of questions. Or they don't feel like answering them/have done elsewhere.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

You never answered my question...


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

Any question unanswered in this thread has an automatic answer of 42.


----------



## SilentHopes

*Ask the Staff*

@Jeremy 

If you had all the time in the world to work on the new forum, how long would it take you?


----------



## Liv

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Any question unanswered in this thread has an automatic answer of 42.


What's the answer to life, considering, it seems you have prior knowledge of HHGTTG.


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Rorato said:
			
		

> @Jeremy
> 
> If you had all the time in the world to work on the new forum, how long would it take you?


woodchucks don't chuck wood


----------



## HumanResources

*Ask the Staff*

Why didn't anyone answer my question in the new forum discussion topic regarding the forum?


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Hellsingrunner said:
			
		

> Why didn't anyone answer my question in the new forum discussion topic regarding the forum?


probably because no one saw it


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Olivia! said:
			
		

> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any question unanswered in this thread has an automatic answer of 42.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the answer to life, considering, it seems you have prior knowledge of HHGTTG.
Click to expand...

just life?  14 why?


----------



## Liv

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> Olivia! said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sporge27 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Any question unanswered in this thread has an automatic answer of 42.
> 
> 
> 
> What's the answer to life, considering, it seems you have prior knowledge of HHGTTG.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> just life?  14 why?
Click to expand...

NOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO sadface.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

When you die are you going to be cremated or burried?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> When you die are you going to be cremated or burried?


irrelevant I don't die.... ever.


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*

do you guys get paid.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Has anyone seen Wicked?


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*

I've seen wicked, tis good.  Albeit a little old now...

I wish I could get paid for this, but unless you guys start donating money monthly I don't see it happening lol.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Sporge27 said:
			
		

> I've seen wicked, tis good.  Albeit a little old now...
> 
> I wish I could get paid for this, but unless you guys start donating money monthly I don't see it happening lol.


Damn it! (Oh I have to pick up a rock now...) Now my randon quotes loose all meaning *facepalm* Oh well - You musn't think that way anymore... You're whole life is going to change and all because of me - 'cause that's what good guys do.


----------



## Elliot

*Ask the Staff*

One place where you would like to go?


----------



## Zombie

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Zombie said:
			
		

> Can you delete/de-activate my account? Please & thanks.


...

Can I get my account deleted then?


----------



## Mino

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Zombie said:
			
		

> Zombie said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you delete/de-activate my account? Please & thanks.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> Can I get my account deleted then?
Click to expand...

Or you could just... leave?  There's no need for account deletion.

Oop, too late.


----------



## TommySnow

*Ask the Staff*

Hey  Could any of you help me? I need to change my name from this ''sad'' (gayish) name. It would be nice if you could help me .


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

Right now Jeremy isn't accepting name changes, but name changes will be free for a short time when we move to VB.


----------



## Josh

*Ask the Staff*

When is that award **** going to happen again?


----------



## TommySnow

*Ask the Staff*

Ahh that will be ok since I wanted to change it FOR the new forum!


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*

does moving to vBulletin/our own site, along with managing our own commercials/advertisements mean that the bell tree will end up making revenue?


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> does moving to vBulletin/our own site, along with managing our own commercials/advertisements mean that the bell tree will end up making revenue?


If yes, I want 10% for supporting the site since Nov '09.

<small><small><small><small>lolwut</small></small></small></small>


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

(un)


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> (un)


who's the (un) directed towards? D:


----------



## Conor

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> When is that award **** going to happen again?


24th - 26th.


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (un)
> 
> 
> 
> who's the (un) directed towards? D:
Click to expand...

Jeremy


----------



## Yokie

*Ask the Staff*

Sooo... when are we moving again? Soon?


----------



## Slickyrider

*Ask the Staff*

To what extent do you guys know Jeremy?


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Do I overreact too much?


----------



## Josh

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Do I overreact too much?


Yes, Everybody knows that.


----------



## Tyler

*Ask the Staff*

Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.

Expect to be moving soon.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

*Ask the Staff*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.
> 
> Expect to be moving soon.


Must we click on the ads each day then ? To make money for Jeremy !!


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I overreact too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everybody knows that.
Click to expand...

You're not staff...


----------



## DarthGohan1

*Ask the Staff*

What's been going on in the staff board?


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.


so.. follow-up, i guess.

is the money going to be completely poured back into server/hosting costs, or will admin/mods be getting a slice of the profits? or.. will the extra (what isn't totally necessary for the maintenance) be put towards gifts/prizes/giveaway type things for tbt?


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I overreact too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everybody knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not staff...
Click to expand...

He doesn't have to be. He has eyes.


----------



## Tyler

*Ask the Staff*




			
				DarthGohan1 said:
			
		

> What's been going on in the staff board?


We've been partying!

Not cause you left of course!  :O


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> so.. follow-up, i guess.
> 
> is the money going to be completely poured back into server/hosting costs, or will admin/mods be getting a slice of the profits? or.. will the extra (what isn't totally necessary for the maintenance) be *put towards gifts/prizes/giveaway type things for tbt?*
Click to expand...

This would be the definition of success.


----------



## Josh

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Josh. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Do I overreact too much?
> 
> 
> 
> Yes, Everybody knows that.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> You're not staff...
Click to expand...

If you understood what I said, You know I meant that everyone knows that, No point acting the staff and also you should know that you do overact too much, That's the reason why you posted it in the first place.


----------



## DarthGohan1

*Ask the Staff*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> DarthGohan1 said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's been going on in the staff board?
> 
> 
> 
> We've been partying!
> 
> Not cause you left of course!  :O
Click to expand...

I miss it a little bit


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*

What's the song playing?? I really like it.

Is it nicki minaj?


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> What's the song playing?? I really like it.
> 
> Is it nicki minaj?


Nicki Minaj-Moment 4 Life.


----------



## Joe

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> What's the song playing?? I really like it.
> 
> Is it nicki minaj?


duuuudee its terrible.


----------



## Robin

*Ask the Staff*

Just wondering - Does warn level ever go down?


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Wardi96 said:
			
		

> Just wondering - Does warn level ever go down?


I think you appeal after a while in a polite, non-confrontational manner


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

We will lower your warn level if you haven't been warned in a while, and have been on your best behavior.


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Comatose said:
			
		

> We will lower your warn level if you haven't been warned in a while, and have been on your best behavior.


Woops, I just realised this was "Ask the staff" topic


----------



## Robin

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Comatose said:
			
		

> We will lower your warn level if you haven't been warned in a while, and have been on your best behavior.


I've been on 10% for about a year now  No biggie or anything though


----------



## Josh

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Joe said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the song playing?? I really like it.
> 
> Is it nicki minaj?
> 
> 
> 
> duuuudee its terrible.
Click to expand...

Terrible?  :gyroidconfused:


----------



## Marcus

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> Joe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> What's the song playing?? I really like it.
> 
> Is it nicki minaj?
> 
> 
> 
> duuuudee its terrible.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Terrible?  :gyroidconfused:
Click to expand...

Her verse is good, the chorus and his verse are crap in my opinion.


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Marcus said:
			
		

> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> so.. follow-up, i guess.
> 
> is the money going to be completely poured back into server/hosting costs, or will admin/mods be getting a slice of the profits? or.. will the extra (what isn't totally necessary for the maintenance) be *put towards gifts/prizes/giveaway type things for tbt?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This would be the definition of success.
Click to expand...

*bump*


----------



## axel

*Ask the Staff*

Why is the Marketplace Read-Only?


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				axel said:
			
		

> Why is the Marketplace Read-Only?


It's broken and closed.  New one will open with new forum.


----------



## axel

*Ask the Staff*

Therefore, I can assume the Bell System is also not functional?


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*

Bells are down until we move to vB.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*

Well, it is no longer December. Are we moving this month, then?


----------



## Mino

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Well, it is no longer December. Are we moving this month, then?


Jeremy said it would be another one or two weeks.

So... that could mean almost anything.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				*trevor said:
			
		

> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is no longer December. Are we moving this month, then?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said it would be another one or two weeks.
> 
> So... that could mean almost anything.
Click to expand...

Jeremy time is different than member time. ;P


----------



## Hasfarr The Great

*Ask the Staff*

Once we move, will all our data be transferred?


----------



## Josh

*Ask the Staff*




			
				hasfarr said:
			
		

> Once we move, will all our data be transferred?


I'm not a staff or trying to be a backseat one but yeah, it will be transferred.


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> *trevor said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Bacon Boy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Well, it is no longer December. Are we moving this month, then?
> 
> 
> 
> Jeremy said it would be another one or two weeks.
> 
> So... that could mean almost anything.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Jeremy time is different than member time. ;P
Click to expand...

My original goal was December, now it's January.  Pretty good I'd say!


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Marcus said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Psychonaut said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> so.. follow-up, i guess.
> 
> is the money going to be completely poured back into server/hosting costs, or will admin/mods be getting a slice of the profits? or.. will the extra (what isn't totally necessary for the maintenance) be *put towards gifts/prizes/giveaway type things for tbt?*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> This would be the definition of success.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *bump*
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big>**AHEM.**</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Trundle

*Ask the Staff*

Here is a question. 

Who's avatar keeps stretching the page!?


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*

This is for Micah

Howmuchwoodcouldawoodchuckchuckifawoodchuckcouldchuckwood?


----------



## muffun

*Ask the Staff*

<big><big><big><big><big>*WILL THERE BE GENDER FIELDS*</big></big></big></big></big>


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> <big><big><big><big><big>*WILL THERE BE GENDER FIELDS*</big></big></big></big></big>


<div class='spoiler_toggle'>Spoiler: click to toggle</div><div class="spoiler" style="display:none;">nope.</div>


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				MrMr said:
			
		

> Here is a question.
> 
> Who's avatar keeps stretching the page!?


do you use IE6 or something?


----------



## Mino

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question.
> 
> Who's avatar keeps stretching the page!?
> 
> 
> 
> do you use IE6 or something?
Click to expand...

No, he was asking who "avatar keeps stretching the page" is.


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				*trevor said:
			
		

> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question.
> 
> Who's avatar keeps stretching the page!?
> 
> 
> 
> do you use IE6 or something?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> No, he was asking who "avatar keeps stretching the page" is.
Click to expand...

Oh!!
Icwatudidther!


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Give me an exact date for when we're moving.


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*

Have you found out who was phone?


----------



## Tyler

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Give me an exact date for when we're moving.


One day later than we were originally going to move since you asked.

kidding, but seriously, we're moving in two weeks. An official announcement will be made when Jeremy feels the forum is ready.


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*

Why have you not answered the question proposed in this post?

http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=9031554&t=7417338


----------



## Micah

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> This is for Micah
> 
> Howmuchwoodcouldawoodchuckchuckifawoodchuckcouldchuckwood?


More than you could.


----------



## Sporge27

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> Why have you not answered the question proposed in this post?
> 
> http://forums.the-bell-tree.com/single/?p=9031554&t=7417338


Cause I think only Jeremy can answer that.... :brrrr:


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> Have you found out who was phone?


^^^

I need to know. ASAP.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

It was me.


----------



## Tyler

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Psychonaut said:
			
		

> OddCrazyMe said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Moving to vB, gives TBT full control of ad revenue.
> 
> 
> 
> so.. follow-up, i guess.
> 
> is the money going to be completely poured back into server/hosting costs, or will admin/mods be getting a slice of the profits? or.. will the extra (what isn't totally necessary for the maintenance) be put towards gifts/prizes/giveaway type things for tbt?
Click to expand...

Didn't see that. Uh, not sure really. I suppose anything is possible.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Will we get heaps of those "how to convert..." spam bots when we move?

And can you make Nigel come back?


----------



## Tyler

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Will we get heaps of those "how to convert..." spam bots when we move?
> 
> And can you make Nigel come back?


No?

Basically Jeremy_Bot will convert the posts to vB through a long, time-taking process. We will probably lose two days of posts while it goes through the entire forum, but it's not a big deal. Then when we are ready to open, you will be PMed your password for the vB TBT on ZB TBT, and then you change your password when you log into vB TBT.


----------



## Psychonaut

*Ask the Staff*




			
				OddCrazyMe said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Will we get heaps of those "how to convert..." spam bots when we move?
> 
> And can you make Nigel come back?
> 
> 
> 
> No?
> 
> Basically Jeremy_Bot will convert the posts to vB through a long, time-taking process. We will probably lose two days of posts while it goes through the entire forum, but it's not a big deal. Then when we are ready to open, you will be PMed your password for the vB TBT on ZB TBT, and then you change your password when you log into vB TBT.
Click to expand...

he meant the spam-bots that make long posts about how their video/media converter is obviously the best.

those just happen, no matter what.  there's measures that can be taken against them, but spammers gonna spam.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

That's not what I meant. Know how there's all those spam bots that post topics like "how to convert DVD to stuff" when we move will we get those spam bots or not? Nvm I was explained.


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*

Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.


Why so?


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
Click to expand...

He was a pain in the ass, in general.

I like all the staff except him and darth.


----------



## OJ.

*Ask the Staff*

What's your favorite brand of clothes?


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
Click to expand...

What did Nigel do?


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Nigel do?
Click to expand...

Just being a pain in the ass.

Especially in EPIC.


----------



## Nic

*Ask the Staff*

Can we get a post merger when the forum moves to VB?


----------



## Nic

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Josh. said:
			
		

> hasfarr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once we move, will all our data be transferred?
> 
> 
> 
> I'm not a staff or trying to be a backseat one but yeah, it will be transferred.
Click to expand...

How is that backseating?


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> What did Nigel do?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Just being a pain in the ass.
> 
> Especially in EPIC.
Click to expand...

Darth isn't staff anymore, just saying.


----------



## Thunder

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
Click to expand...

I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
Click to expand...

*likes*

You, are a good person


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Thunderstruck said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Nobody wants Nigel back except you, Jake.
> 
> 
> 
> Why so?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
Click to expand...

All of EPIC despised Nigel :L

Darth was just an idiot.


----------



## Trundle

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> MrMr said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Here is a question.
> 
> Who's avatar keeps stretching the page!?
> 
> 
> 
> do you use IE6 or something?
Click to expand...

I use Chrome, but it's gone now. so nevermind.


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

*Ask the Staff*

When are we moving, please it must be this week.


----------



## Trundle

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Blue_Alain said:
			
		

> When are we moving, please it must be this week.


It'll be next week probably said Jeremy.


----------



## Bacon Boy

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
Click to expand...

Don't see how to either, although I was not in EPIC, so I cannot speak from that standpoint, but neither are a hindrance or a pain in general.


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Bacon Boy said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> Don't see how to either, although I was not in EPIC, so I cannot speak from that standpoint, but neither are a hindrance or a pain in general.
Click to expand...

It was mostly to do with *censored.2.0* from EPIC that I dislike Nigel.

Darth is a personal grudge.


----------



## accfchar

*Ask the Staff*

what is your favorite game on the wii


----------



## Fillfall

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ciaran said:
			
		

> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Jake. said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> He was a pain in the ass, in general.
> 
> I like all the staff except him and darth.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
Click to expand...

I like Nigel


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Nigel
Click to expand...

And i'm in the EPIC and I like him, too


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Fillfall said:
			
		

> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think much people had a problem with either of 'em :U
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Nigel
Click to expand...

And i'm in the EPIC and I like him, too


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Nigel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i'm in the EPIC and I like him, too
Click to expand...

Fair enough.

But neither of you are very active there anyway


----------



## Ciaran

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jake. said:
			
		

> Fillfall said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Ciaran said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thunderstruck said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> All of EPIC despised Nigel :L
> 
> Darth was just an idiot.
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> I like Nigel
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> And i'm in the EPIC and I like him, too
Click to expand...

Fair enough.

But neither of you are very active there anyway


----------



## ~Shadow Frost~

*Ask the Staff*

 I have no I idea what your talking about >_<


----------



## ~Shadow Frost~

*Ask the Staff*

 I have no I idea what your talking about >_<


----------



## merinda!

*Ask the Staff*

How do you like your eggs; fried or fertilised?


----------



## merinda!

*Ask the Staff*

How do you like your eggs; fried or fertilised?


----------



## muffun

*Ask the Staff*

Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?

Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


----------



## muffun

*Ask the Staff*

Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?

Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


Lol


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


Lol


----------



## AndyB

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?


Guess it isn't just me that is bugged by those posts of just that. 

*LIKES LOL*


----------



## AndyB

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?


Guess it isn't just me that is bugged by those posts of just that. 

*LIKES LOL*


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


HEY MAN.
IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
OKAY, MAN?


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


HEY MAN.
IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
OKAY, MAN?


----------



## muffun

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN.
> IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
> OKAY, MAN?
Click to expand...

*likes*


----------



## muffun

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN.
> IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
> OKAY, MAN?
Click to expand...

*likes*


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN.
> IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
> OKAY, MAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *likes*
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big><big>|:</big></big></big></big></big></big>

but lol


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN.
> IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
> OKAY, MAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *likes*
Click to expand...

<big><big><big><big><big><big>|:</big></big></big></big></big></big>

but lol


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

dese people.


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

dese people.


----------



## [Nook]

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


*likes*

Isn't that possible in vBul?


----------



## [Nook]

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Muffun said:
			
		

> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three


*likes*

Isn't that possible in vBul?


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

ZOMG!!! IT BETTER BE!!! *likes every post*


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

ZOMG!!! IT BETTER BE!!! *likes every post*


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN.
> IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
> OKAY, MAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *likes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>|:</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> but lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*




			
				strikingmatches said:
			
		

> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Can you implement a liking system or something so I don't have to see Jake's constant *likes* posts?
> 
> Merinda I like them scrambled, if you know what I mean babycakes. ;33333three
> 
> 
> 
> HEY MAN.
> IF MERINDA'S ASKING ANYONE ABOUT THEIR EGGS IT'S ME. SO BACK OFF MAN.
> OKAY, MAN?
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> *likes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>|:</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> but lol
Click to expand...


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *likes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>|:</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> but lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Princess

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Ricano said:
			
		

> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Muffun said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> strikingmatches said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Quoting limited to 4 levels deep
> 
> 
> 
> *likes*
> 
> Click to expand...
> 
> <big><big><big><big><big><big>|:</big></big></big></big></big></big>
> 
> but lol
> 
> Click to expand...
Click to expand...

XD


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*

It's possible but I don't want to implement it. (un)


----------



## Jeremy

*Ask the Staff*

It's possible but I don't want to implement it. (un)


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> It's possible but I don't want to implement it. (un)


Yes you do!! Pwease ;3


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> It's possible but I don't want to implement it. (un)


Yes you do!! Pwease ;3


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> It's possible but I don't want to implement it. (un)


Why not?


----------



## Ricano

*Ask the Staff*




			
				Jeremy said:
			
		

> It's possible but I don't want to implement it. (un)


Why not?


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Yah, why not!!


----------



## Jake

*Ask the Staff*

Yah, why not!!


----------



## merinda!

*Ask the Staff*

So Jeremy.....
how do you like your eggs?


----------



## merinda!

*Ask the Staff*

So Jeremy.....
how do you like your eggs?


----------



## HumanResources

Three questions:
Why is there nothing but duplicate posts in this thread?
When do we get the opportunity to change our names?
This thread should be stickied somewhere important. http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?56687-All-New-Members-Rules-and-Guidelines
XD


----------



## Gnome

What are the +'s next to people's names?


----------



## «Jack»

Gnome said:


> What are the +'s next to people's names?


 
They're the people you've added as friends.


----------



## -Aaron

Is the TBT Marketplace going to be re-released soon? I want to sell my wares again :J
Also, I just stumbled upon the "Birthday Bells" thing, and isn't that thing going to be abused?


----------



## Thunder

How many changing backgrounds have you made?

Say:

Early morning
Early morning sunrise
Mid-day
afternoon
Sunset
Nighttime

etc?


----------



## Jas0n

Thunderstruck said:


> How many changing backgrounds have you made?
> 
> Say:
> 
> Early morning
> Early morning sunrise
> Mid-day
> afternoon
> Sunset
> Nighttime
> 
> etc?



I believe:
Sunrise
Day
Sunset
Early Night
Night

May have missed one during the sunrise/day cycle though.

EDIT: Think I did miss one, just noticed that it's 5:23am and the stars from the night theme have disappeared. Guess this would class as "early morning"


----------



## Jeremy

Night
Coming out of night (no stars)
Sunrise
Almost day
Day
Leaving day
Sunset
Going into night
(repeat)


----------



## merinda!

Jeremy said:


> Night
> Coming out of night (no stars)
> Sunrise
> Almost day
> Day
> Leaving day
> Sunset
> Going into night
> (repeat)


 
Does it follow our local timezone or the default time?


----------



## Jeremy

-mez said:


> Does it follow our local timezone or the default time?


 
local time zone

don't forget to change it in the settings


----------



## Jake

Can we move back because this new forum confuses me ):


----------



## Tyler

Jake. said:


> Can we move back because this new forum confuses me ):


 
You'll get used to it. There's no going back, lol.


----------



## Jake

I'm better at using this now, that 1 hour ago. Oh let me formally apologize to everyone here if I stuff something up, since I'm not use to this stuff.


----------



## Yokie

I've heard rumors about name changes. What's the deal with that?


----------



## Nic

Yeohkei said:


> I've heard rumors about name changes. What's the deal with that?



Well our Bell system is back so I suppose it would be the same thing back in our old forum.


----------



## Yokie

Nic said:


> Well our Bell system is back so I suppose it would be the same thing back in our old forum.


 
I sure hope so, but it'll probably take ages before I have the right amount. :/


----------



## Psychonaut

namechanges are going to be allowed within a certain amount of time.  say, 2 weeks from now, you'll have to pay to change them again.


----------



## Thunder

Jeremy said:


> Night
> Coming out of night (no stars)
> Sunrise
> Almost day
> Day
> Leaving day
> Sunset
> Going into night
> (repeat)


 
Ah, okay.

...Care to post the pictures of it? =D


----------



## SamXX

What did you have for breakfast today?


----------



## Jeremy

Thunderstruck said:


> Ah, okay.
> 
> ...Care to post the pictures of it? =D


NO!  See them yourself, lol.



SAMwich said:


> What did you have for breakfast today?



honey bunches of oats


----------



## Thunder

Jeremy said:


> NO!  See them yourself, lol.
> 
> 
> 
> honey bunches of oats


 
 Meanie.

But i can hardly wake up before 1PM D= How am i supposed to see the sunrise?


----------



## Jas0n

Thunderstruck said:


> Meanie.
> 
> But i can hardly wake up before 1PM D= How am i supposed to see the sunrise?


 
Do what I did last night and stay up until 6am ?_?

...or you could change your timezone.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> Do what I did last night and stay up until 6am ?_?
> 
> ...or you could change your timezone.


 
You really stayed up that late? xD

(Honestly, i went to sleep about four, but i wasn't online.)


----------



## Jake

Go on TBT 1.0 and lower my warn level?


----------



## Tyler

Jake. said:


> Go on TBT 1.0 and lower my warn level?


 
Ha, uh no. You're starting off with a clean slate here, so no need to.


----------



## Jake

Well then, how come every time I go to a forum it takes me to the first post. How to I change it so it takes me to the post after the last post I read, like on the old forum?


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> Well then, how come every time I go to a forum it takes me to the first post. How to I change it so it takes me to the post after the last post I read, like on the old forum?


 
You can't. You have to click the little arrow to the left of the thread title to go to the last post you read.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> You can't. You have to click the little arrow to the left of the thread title to go to the last post you read.


 
Oh, thanks 

And how come I am losing bells by posting and making topics?


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> Oh, thanks
> 
> And how come I am losing bells by posting and making topics?


 
You gain bells by posting, you lose them if you edit a post though because the amount of bells you gain is re-evaluated to the new post and you gain them back.


----------



## Jake

Oh, thanks heaps.


----------



## Argus

Is there going to be an Animal Crossing top site button again?


----------



## Niya

Is there a monster in my closet?


----------



## OmegaMan

Depends, What kind of monsters do you fear most? :3


----------



## Jake

OmegaMan said:


> Depends, What kind of monsters do you fear most? :3


 
It's called "ask the staff'

Not "ask a member"


----------



## Jake

Since swearing isn't censored, can we swear?


----------



## Psychonaut

Bidoof said:


> Since swearing isn't censored, can we swear?


 take a wild guess.
it's obviously not encouraged, and excessive swearing (for the time being) will likely be punished.
one here and there probably wouldn't be too bad, but not like it's a good habit.


----------



## Tyler

Psychonaut said:


> take a wild guess.
> it's obviously not encouraged, and excessive swearing (for the time being) will likely be punished.
> one here and there probably wouldn't be too bad, but not like it's a good habit.


 
This. We're going to be a little lenient with some things until we get into the full swing of things, but swearing is generally not encouraged.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Will Tyler stay active?


----------



## Jake

I like to say **** face. Is that allowed?


----------



## ! AlainLeGrand !

Bidoof said:


> I like to say **** face. Is that allowed?


 
I guess it isn't.


----------



## Psychonaut

Bidoof said:


> I like to say **** face. Is that allowed?


 without flaming you, my answer is no.


----------



## Jake

Psychonaut said:


> without flaming you, my answer is no.


 
I don't even know what flaming is lol that's how dumb I am /derp


----------



## Psychonaut

Bidoof said:


> I don't even know what flaming is lol that's how dumb I am /derp


 in three words, being intentionally mean.


----------



## Liv

If I were to, let's see, make another account for the purpose of a Posting Game, would you allow me to do that?


----------



## Thunder

Any word on a winter skin? I could help with the BGs if ya want =D


----------



## Jeremy

didn't start yet


----------



## Jeremy

Liv said:


> If I were to, let's see, make another account for the purpose of a Posting Game, would you allow me to do that?


 
what do you mean a "posting game"


----------



## Liv

Jeremy said:


> what do you mean a "posting game"





Spoiler



1. The police officers will be the next seven people who send correct answers to the clue. Put in a bit of thought before posting. If you have not been around for awhile, it is less likely that you will be able to identify me.

2. There will be no "informants", bu civilians may post

3. People will die. However, there are some exceptions. I will not kill administrators or moderators. In return, I ask that they not reveal my identity.

4. Police officers may die, but a police officer may protect another police officer.

5. Once a police officer has made three incorrect accusations, he may not accuse or protect anyone.

6. The assassin will provide clues which plainly point to his next victim, and occasionally to himself.

7. The assassin will continue to post with his true account, and may provide hints there.

8. The assassin will write entertaining and mildly gruesome accounts of his kills.

9. When accusing someone of being Assasinator you must use the following template "I accuse (place name here) because (give reason here)." If you don't use this template when accusing the accusation won't count.

10. Once "killed" a user may not make any statements about the identity of the Assasinator.

11. Non officers or informants may post.

12. Each clue will last only one day, after which the Assassinator may kill. You have additional officers due to this rule

13. If the assassinator does not reply in 8 days after all protects are made, each officer gets a free accusation. However that accusation must be made next time the user posts and cannot be stored as an extra one to use later.

14. Each officer begins with one accusation. You will earn accusations as you protect correctly

15. The Assassinator wins after 15 incorrect accusations have been made, but the number needed to win goes down by one with each kill

14. The Assasinator reserves the right to add to these rules as he deems necessary.



Here's the game, I would need to make a account named the "Assassinator" for this to actually work. A assassinator would be chosen, and start a new game, members can join, the assassinator will post clues, and members(officers) will try to solve them in the time given, if they do not correctly protect the correct person, that member will die, once the officers find out the assassin/the officers give up/all of the officers die, a new assassin will be chosen by either the officer who correctly accuses or the officer that first posts after the assassin's identity is posted and the rules will be sent to the new assassin once again, to start a new game.


----------



## Jeremy

Can't you do that from your account though?


----------



## Serk102

Why did I lose money for posting something?


----------



## Jeremy

Serk102 said:


> Why did I lose money for posting something?


 
you probably didn't


----------



## Serk102

Jeremy said:


> you probably didn't


 
Well then for some reason on the transactions page it says that I spent two bells for posting something. However in the action column the post is crossed through, so I don't know what that means...


----------



## Jas0n

Serk102 said:


> Well then for some reason on the transactions page it says that I spent two bells for posting something. However in the action column the post is crossed through, so I don't know what that means...


 
Lost them because you made an edit then you re-gained them with the edit being evaluated into the equation.


----------



## SilentHopes

Why do we lose bells for editing? It's quite annoying.


----------



## Jeremy

Alex said:


> Why do we lose bells for editing? It's quite annoying.


 
You don't.  It adds them at the same time (look at the transaction near it).


----------



## Gnome

Liv said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 1. The police officers will be the next seven people who send correct answers to the clue. Put in a bit of thought before posting. If you have not been around for awhile, it is less likely that you will be able to identify me.
> 
> 2. There will be no "informants", bu civilians may post
> 
> 3. People will die. However, there are some exceptions. I will not kill administrators or moderators. In return, I ask that they not reveal my identity.
> 
> 4. Police officers may die, but a police officer may protect another police officer.
> 
> 5. Once a police officer has made three incorrect accusations, he may not accuse or protect anyone.
> 
> 6. The assassin will provide clues which plainly point to his next victim, and occasionally to himself.
> 
> 7. The assassin will continue to post with his true account, and may provide hints there.
> 
> 8. The assassin will write entertaining and mildly gruesome accounts of his kills.
> 
> 9. When accusing someone of being Assasinator you must use the following template "I accuse (place name here) because (give reason here)." If you don't use this template when accusing the accusation won't count.
> 
> 10. Once "killed" a user may not make any statements about the identity of the Assasinator.
> 
> 11. Non officers or informants may post.
> 
> 12. Each clue will last only one day, after which the Assassinator may kill. You have additional officers due to this rule
> 
> 13. If the assassinator does not reply in 8 days after all protects are made, each officer gets a free accusation. However that accusation must be made next time the user posts and cannot be stored as an extra one to use later.
> 
> 14. Each officer begins with one accusation. You will earn accusations as you protect correctly
> 
> 15. The Assassinator wins after 15 incorrect accusations have been made, but the number needed to win goes down by one with each kill
> 
> 14. The Assasinator reserves the right to add to these rules as he deems necessary.
> 
> 
> 
> Here's the game, I would need to make a account named the "Assassinator" for this to actually work. A assassinator would be chosen, and start a new game, members can join, the assassinator will post clues, and members(officers) will try to solve them in the time given, if they do not correctly protect the correct person, that member will die, once the officers find out the assassin/the officers give up/all of the officers die, a new assassin will be chosen by either the officer who correctly accuses or the officer that first posts after the assassin's identity is posted and the rules will be sent to the new assassin once again, to start a new game.


 

So... you're essentially copying Mafia? There's a thread for that.


----------



## Caius

I have a question for the staff. As a member of the something awful forums, you get banned quite frequently for posting short posts or generally clogging up the threads with memes, pictures, and starting new threads that aren't entertaining at all. I wanted to know if it's pretty much the same way here, that you can easily get on a moderators nerves to the point of banning for posting something that goes against the mods beliefs, or just saying something useless.


----------



## Jas0n

Zr388 said:


> I have a question for the staff. As a member of the something awful forums, you get banned quite frequently for posting short posts or generally clogging up the threads with memes, pictures, and starting new threads that aren't entertaining at all. I wanted to know if it's pretty much the same way here, that you can easily get on a moderators nerves to the point of banning for posting something that goes against the mods beliefs, or just saying something useless.


 
From my experience on this forum, the staff are really cool. Aslong as the post isn't upsetting anyone or complete spam it's usually fine.


----------



## Jeremy

Simply put, we are not ban-happy.


----------



## Caius

Awesome. I'm still pretty nubish level so forgive me for asking


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:


> Simply put, we are not ban-happy.


 
I beg to differ.  ):


----------



## Jeremy

Trevor said:


> I beg to differ.  ):


 
You're still here, aren't you?


----------



## Psychonaut

why can i only tag 2 things (2 words) in the tag field, when it says there's 5 allowed?

what am i doin rong?


----------



## Numner

Did Jeremy delete TBT1?

If so,

;_;


----------



## Jeremy

Numner said:


> Did Jeremy delete TBT1?
> 
> If so,
> 
> ;_;


 
http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/index/

Old domain redirects here.  Trying to get the subdirectories to redirect here, but I had to ask support.


----------



## Trundle

Oh I was wondering.
I have a question for Jeremy: How do you like your eggs?


----------



## Jeremy

Scrambled?


----------



## SamXX

Will there be a fix to the problem of old posts from before the move having defunct punctuation (shows the code for the punctuation not the actual punctuation)? It's quite annoying when you're reading threads and see random numbers and stuff...


----------



## Trundle

Jeremy said:


> Scrambled?


 
Me too. =D


----------



## [Nook]

You are in a small house that has nothing in it but you. In 2 hours, zombies will break into your house.
You don't know how to fight and all you have is yourself. And you are naked.
There are infinite zombies coming out of the zombies generators outside.

You are the only one around.

How do you survive?
By the way, your house has only one room in it.
You have no or little strength.
Oh, and you also have a little cup of dirt.


----------



## Jeremy

SAMwich said:


> Will there be a fix to the problem of old posts from before the move having defunct punctuation (shows the code for the punctuation not the actual punctuation)? It's quite annoying when you're reading threads and see random numbers and stuff...


 
Nope.  But go ahead and edit those if you can.


----------



## Jake

Can you click my eggs on GPX+?

http://gpxplus.net/user/Bobdapeach

Lol


----------



## Caius

Bidoof said:


> Can you click my eggs on GPX+?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Bobdapeach
> 
> Lol


 
Can you not spam silly eggs?


----------



## Jake

It's not spam. Nook's question was more spammy than mine. And your's is the spammiest since it isn't a question.


----------



## Mino

Bidoof said:


> It's not spam. Nook's question was more spammy than mine.


 
That doesn't mean you need to also post inappropriate replies.


----------



## Jake

But mine was a serious question. I want people to click my eggs since there is a Shiny Relicanth hunt going on!


----------



## Psychonaut

Bidoof said:


> But mine was a serious question. I want people to click my eggs since there is a Shiny Relicanth hunt going on!


 there's a thread for this kind of spam.

just post in there, instead of the thread that's about the staff answering questions that are aimed towards staff-only.  like, how the forum is going to be evolving, what kind of changes we should be expecting, etc.


----------



## Sporge27

[Nook] said:


> You are in a small house that has nothing in it but you. In 2 hours, zombies will break into your house.
> You don't know how to fight and all you have is yourself. And you are naked.
> There are infinite zombies coming out of the zombies generators outside.
> 
> You are the only one around.
> 
> How do you survive?
> By the way, your house has only one room in it.
> You have no or little strength.
> Oh, and you also have a little cup of dirt.



False, I do know how to fight, and can always kick zombie butt.


----------



## Sporge27

Bidoof said:


> Can you click my eggs on GPX+?
> 
> http://gpxplus.net/user/Bobdapeach
> 
> Lol



No.  I lack the ability to care. /I am reeaally being mean tonight apparently .... I typed it and then thought wow that is ice cold, and so feel the need to keep it there... endslash/


----------



## SamXX

Jeremy said:


> Nope.  But go ahead and edit those if you can.


 
Ah ok


----------



## Zero_13

Am I getting my retired staff rank back?


----------



## Bulerias

Zero_13 said:


> Am I getting my retired staff rank back?


 Holy crap man!  Long time no talk.


----------



## Jeremy

yeah, I still have to make the retired staff group


----------



## Jake

I need my welcome bells


----------



## Jas0n

Bidoof said:


> I need my welcome bells


 
Not getting them is your punishment for abusing the charge tag.


----------



## Jake

but I am not welcomed to TBT other wise ):


----------



## Jas0n

Bidoof said:


> but I am not welcomed to TBT other wise ):


 
HE FINALLY GETS THE HINT.

*ahem*


----------



## Caius

Ouch man. Ouch. 


Oh well.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> HE FINALLY GETS THE HINT.
> 
> *ahem*


 
Okay, I will leave.


----------



## Psychonaut

Jas0n said:


> Not getting them is your punishment for abusing the charge tag.


 so.. what's the excuse for me? :/
my punishment for being member of the year? D:
IS THIS HOW YOU TREAT ME? Q.Q


----------



## Caius

Jeremy why don't you chill with us on irc? :|


----------



## Jake

In the nursery rhyme 'Hey Diddle Diddle" do you think it's kinky how the dish ran away with the spoon?


----------



## Fillfall

Zr388 said:


> Jeremy why don't you chill with us on irc? :|


This.
When does the shop come?


----------



## Psychonaut

Psychonaut said:


> why can i only tag 2 things (2 words) in the tag field, when it says there's 5 allowed?
> 
> what am i doin rong?


 ^^^^


----------



## Zero_13

Bulerias said:


> Holy crap man!  Long time no talk.


 
xD yeaaah.. kinda busy with College and all. Hope you all are doing great.


----------



## Trundle

Fillfall said:


> This.
> When does the shop come?


 
^^^^


----------



## Tyler

Trundle said:


> ^^^^


 
Jeremy is adding stuff to the store slowly but surely. It takes time, young padawan.


----------



## Jake

why is it every night in Australia I'm the only freaking member online for like 3 hours :\

I should get some compensation...


----------



## Trundle

Tyler said:


> Jeremy is adding stuff to the store slowly but surely. It takes time, young padawan.


 
Yes, master.


----------



## Argus

When will we be moving to the new forum?


----------



## Jake

Argus said:


> When will we be moving to the new forum?


 
We're already here... *facepalm*


----------



## MrMudkip

WHY U NO BANN ME YET


----------



## Jake

Bidoof said:


> why is it every night in Australia I'm the only freaking member online for like 3 hours :\
> 
> I should get some compensation...


 
This and if you imply a liking system I will shave every strand of hair off my whole body.


----------



## Ricano

Bidoof said:


> This and if you imply a liking system I will shave every strand of hair off my whole body.


 
Whoa, don't be an extremist now.


----------



## Mino

Bidoof said:


> why is it every night in Australia I'm the only freaking member online for like 3 hours :\
> 
> I should get some compensation...


 
Because:


----------



## Jake

That reminds me of Hairspray...


----------



## Psychonaut

can we rename this thread to a fitting name, lock it, and start a new, better cared-for "ask the staff" thread?


----------



## Jake

Psychonaut said:


> can we rename this thread to a fitting name, lock it, and start a new, better cared-for "ask the staff" thread?


I would shave my hair and like this.


----------



## Trundle

Shouldn't we start voting like crazy on the AC Topsites to promote AC 3DS coming out in a little bit, but meanwhile raising our population before it comes out so we aren't flooding with spammers?


----------



## Sporge27

Trundle said:


> Shouldn't we start voting like crazy on the AC Topsites to promote AC 3DS coming out in a little bit, but meanwhile raising our population before it comes out so we aren't flooding with spammers?


 
Well vote if you wanna promote ..... though I am staff and I don't l know where the button is now...


----------



## 3D MoneyTree

How do I get a picture below my username?Plz reply!


----------



## Jeremy

3D MoneyTree said:


> How do I get a picture below my username?Plz reply!


 
Go here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editavatar


----------



## 3D MoneyTree

Thanks dude!Now just to find a good small pic!


----------



## 3D MoneyTree

Hey how do I start a thread.I know it sounds weird since I've been this long and still don't know how.


----------



## Skipper82342

*Do u ever think about making more animal crossing city folk  videos?*

yeah i realy like ur animal crossing city folk videos and was wondereing if u ever thought about making more.


----------



## Liv

3D MoneyTree said:


> Hey how do I start a thread.I know it sounds weird since I've been this long and still don't know how.



1. Go to forum where you want to post your topic.
2. Click on button surrounded with red arrows in the picture below.








3. Clicking that button will bring you here:






4. Here you can then enter all the information about your topic.
5. Scroll down and click "Submit New Thread"


----------



## Jake

You're my favorite staff member.


----------



## Liv

Bidoof said:


> You're my favorite staff member.


 
Yeah, I know, don't need to tell me.


----------



## Jake

eshays


----------



## Trundle

Where did the name history on other people's profiles go?


----------



## Westie

Why don't you make a forum for this


----------



## MasterC

How long does it take to become a Senior member? I've seen senior members who joined TBT like a month after I did,and I'm still a "Member".


----------



## AndyB

MasterC said:


> How long does it take to become a Senior member? I've seen senior members who joined TBT like a month after I did,and I'm still a "Member".


 
Senior member is for those that were on TBT before the move.


----------



## twinkinator

AndyB said:


> Senior member is for those that were on TBT before the move.


 
Or if you paid to change it and be a cheater.


----------



## crazyredd45

How do people get cake?


----------



## Sporge27

the wondrous TBT store of course


----------



## crazyredd45

Cheers


----------



## Trundle

Where is name history!?


----------



## Niya

How do you change the words above your avatar?


----------



## Thunder

Kylie said:


> How do you change the words above your avatar?


 
I can answer that, go to the shop and purchase the "User title change".


----------



## Jeremy

Trundle said:


> Where is name history!?


 
is none


----------



## Jake

How come all these topics made my Ad Bots take forever for the staff to exterminate?


----------



## Jeremy

Bidoof said:


> How come all these topics made my Ad Bots take forever for the staff to exterminate?


 
because we arent online 24/7 and dont see every post


----------



## AndyB

Speaking of these spam bots;
Is there a chance to lower the time between reports?


----------



## Jeremy

AndyB said:


> Speaking of these spam bots;
> Is there a chance to lower the time between reports?


 What is it at now??


----------



## AndyB

Jeremy said:


> What is it at now??


 
60 seconds, I know that's short as it is, but people can post faster than they can report.


----------



## Jeremy

AndyB said:


> 60 seconds, I know that's short as it is, but people can post faster than they can report.


 
For vB, the limit is connected with another time limit for some reason.  At least I think so. But I put it to 30.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> For vB, the limit is connected with another time limit for some reason.  At least I think so. But I put it to 30.


 
Good


----------



## Trundle

There used to be name history though. Where did it go?


----------



## crazyredd45

I just bought the 35tbtb name change and for one post it changed back to senior member


----------



## Liv

crazyredd45 said:


> I just bought the 35tbtb name change and for one post it changed back to senior member


 

It says "Senior Member" right now...


----------



## crazyredd45

Liv said:


> It says "Senior Member" right now...


I mean i changed it to manhattan spirit and after one post it went back to senior member

EDIT: Are we ever gonna have other themes like autumn, winter or ???


----------



## spartanlonewolf

What is the bell tree??


----------



## MasterC

spartanlonewolf said:


> What is the bell tree??


 
Either this forum's Name,or a money tree in the Animal Crossing series.


----------



## Psychonaut

spartanlonewolf said:


> What is the bell tree??


 excellent question


----------



## Jake

*likes*

NOW GIVE ME A LIKE BUTTON!!


----------



## rafren

2 + 1 x 0 = ?


----------



## Psychonaut

rafren said:


> 2 + 1 x 0 = ?


 2
asdf


----------



## AndyB

Curious as to what happened with the advertisement board?


----------



## Psychonaut

AndyB said:


> Curious as to what happened with the advertisement board?


 it died and no one heard from it again
the end

BRING IT BACK, GUYS


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> Curious as to what happened with the advertisement board?


 
Didn't Jeremy say somewhere on the old forum we wouldn't be having one for whatever reason/s.


----------



## DarthGohan1

Psychonaut said:


> it died and no one heard from it again
> the end
> 
> BRING IT BACK, GUYS



There was so much spam on that board... but I did enjoy seeing the other forums and sites people were active on or creating.


----------



## Bacon Boy

What is the lucky cat thing for?


----------



## Vex L'Cour

They're something to do with the shop update. I think Jeremy is sorting it out though


----------



## rafren

Yeah, Jer said in the IRC he was changing the shop system.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

rafren said:


> Yeah, Jer said in the IRC he was changing the shop system.


 
I've not been on the IRC and yet I work this stuff out before you guys <3


----------



## rafren

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> I've not been on the IRC and yet I work this stuff out before you guys <3


 

y u so smart <3


----------



## Jake

Can we get the like button? I will give you all my Bells if we get one.


----------



## AndyB

Neo Bacon Prototype said:


> What is the lucky cat thing for?


 
If you hovered your mouse over it, it'd say "Key to RP Beta Board".

@Aeri, I didn't take a genius to figure he was fixing things up. Don't float your own boat, ends up ugly.

@Bidoof/anyone asking for a like button, This isn't facebook. It'd take away a reason to post, so instead of agreeing or furthering the topic.. the person just gets a bunch of likes.


----------



## Vex L'Cour

AndyB said:


> If you hovered your mouse over it, it'd say "Key to RP Beta Board".
> 
> @Aeri, I didn't take a genius to figure he was fixing things up. Don't float your own boat, ends up ugly.
> 
> @Bidoof/anyone asking for a like button, This isn't facebook. It'd take away a reason to post, so instead of agreeing or furthering the topic.. the person just gets a bunch of likes.



Counts what you float it on. If you float it on **** it'll be ugly. Float it on gold and you'll be doin' fine unless you float it to much and capsize B|


Metaphor fail


----------



## Psychonaut

Aeri Tyaelaria said:


> Counts what you float it on. If you float it on **** it'll be ugly. Float it on gold and you'll be doin' fine unless you float it to much and capsize B|
> 
> 
> Metaphor fail


 if your boat has a hole in it it will always sink in liquid.
it will look ugly all the time, though, you can't fix that.


----------



## Thunder

Hey, who removed my custom title? D= Justin said he strives for terrible ;__;


----------



## Justin

Thunderstruck said:


> Hey, who removed my custom title? D= Justin said he strives for terrible ;__;


 
Yeah, if it was removed for "being offensive" or something like that, do put it back. I was quite proud of it.


----------



## crazyredd45

Thunderstruck said:


> Hey, who removed my custom title? D= Justin said he strives for terrible ;__;


 What was it originally.


----------



## Thunder

Something along the lines of "Terrible avatar made by Justin, it's terrible."


----------



## crazyredd45

Yeah i can guess why it got removed


----------



## spartanlonewolf

*My question*

What is The Bell Tree?


----------



## Justin

spartanlonewolf said:


> What is The Bell Tree?


 
The Bell Tree is a type of tree that may be grown inside of any game in the popular Animal Crossing series by Nintendo. The Bell Tree may be grown by digging a hole into the ground and burying a simple bag of Bells. The Bell Tree will then grow in the next 3 days. The Bell Tree will then have a chance of spawning bags of Bells on the leaves of The Bell Tree. The bags of Bells will contain a nominal amount of 30,000 Bells or whatever the amount of Bells you buried.


----------



## Mino

Justin said:


> The Bell Tree is a type of tree that may be grown inside of any game in the popular Animal Crossing series by Nintendo. A Bell Tree may be grown by digging a hole into the ground and burying a simple bag of Bells. The Bell Tree will then grow in the next 3 days. The Bell Tree will then have a chance of spawning bags of Bells on the leaves of The Bell Tree. The bags of Bells will contain a nominal amount of 30,000 Bells or whatever the amount of Bells you buried.


 
He asked what The Bell Tree was, not what a bell tree was.

Also, this is a bell tree:


----------



## Internetakias

Trevor said:


> He asked what The Bell Tree was, not what a bell tree was.
> 
> Also, this is a bell tree:


 No. This is a bell tree 



Spoiler


----------



## rafren

spartanlonewolf said:


> What is The Bell Tree?


 
Jeremy's prized possesion


----------



## acroxx

i used to have a lot of post before, is there a way to get them back? lol


----------



## Internetakias

acroxx said:


> i used to have a lot of post before, is there a way to get them back? lol


 I don't think they are able to do that. Besides, didn't you say that you forgot your username?


----------



## acroxx

yeah, i was only kidding


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Is there a thread of where the rules are? I can't seem to find it...

I wanted to know if it's alright to have signatures like these



I don't want to get in trouble if just go straight ahead and use this.


----------



## SockHead

Lazyrs9090 said:


> Is there a thread of where the rules are? I can't seem to find it...
> 
> I wanted to know if it's alright to have signatures like these
> 
> 
> 
> I don't want to get in trouble if just go straight ahead and use this.


 
Advertisements in your signature are not allowed. But thanks for asking first


----------



## Lazyrs9090

Alright. Thanks for the reply!


----------



## Mino

He does have a point.  What did happen to our rules page?


----------



## Jas0n

Trevor said:


> He does have a point.  What did happen to our rules page?


 
Nobody listened to them anyway so they were trashed
[trollface]


----------



## Zex

When do i get my much deserved boost to admin kthx


----------



## KlopiTackle

When will there be lotteries in the shop?


----------



## Psychonaut

when will i have my 
	
	




		Code:
	

[flash][/flash]

 back?


----------



## MasterC

Why can't I view Articles?


----------



## Gnome

Psychonaut said:


> when will i have my
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> [flash][/flash]
> 
> back?


 

this, oh god this.


----------



## Checkmate

Why do the boards show my own posts as unread? I consider that a big forum derp.


----------



## binkat

I was wondering, is the bell tree gonna get those two character pictures back? You know the ones at the top who stood on the grass? I think it was the boy from AC 3ds and Hishyo the secretary


----------



## Palad][n

How do you make 'purchasable content', that when people click on it, they pay me 100 bells per se, and then the 'spoiler box' opens up.


----------



## MasterC

Palad][n said:


> How do you make 'purchasable content', that when people click on it, they pay me 100 bells per se, and then the 'spoiler box' opens up.



[charge=amount]input stuff here[/charge]


----------



## MattVariety

I was wondering, what, I should say, algorithm does the Member Status thing go as? What I mean is how many posts do you need to become a member or Senior Member etc. I've always found it odd; for example, I know a few members who signed up a couple weeks ago who posted a few dozen posts and are already considered a "Senior Member". What's up with that?


----------



## AndyB

MattVariety said:


> I was wondering, what, I should say, algorithm does the Member Status thing go as? What I mean is how many posts do you need to become a member or Senior Member etc. I've always found it odd; for example, I know a few members who signed up a couple weeks ago who posted a few dozen posts and are already considered a "Senior Member". What's up with that?



A "Senior Member" was someone who was from the old site, before the change over. The only thing with this is that several members have just changed their member title to senior, when they clearly signed up recently.
As far as I know, they shouldn't be if they've joined a few weeks ago/by posting. Unless Jeremy can come and correct me on this.


----------



## SockHead

AndyB said:


> A "Senior Member" was someone who was from the old site, before the change over. The only thing with this is that several members have just changed their member title to senior, when they clearly signed up recently.
> As far as I know, they shouldn't be if they've joined a few weeks ago/by posting. Unless Jeremy can come and correct me on this.



I think it might be something stupid like 50 posts. But who really knows?


----------



## Trundle

Does Jeremy run the accityfolk YouTube channel?


----------



## SockHead

Trundle said:


> Does Jeremy run the accityfolk YouTube channel?



Jeremy and I both run the accityfolk channel. Although, it's mostly me now.


----------



## Jeremy

SockHead said:


> Jeremy and I both run the accityfolk channel. Although, it's mostly me now.



My recording device has always been very laggy on my PC.


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> Jeremy and I both run the accityfolk channel. Although, it's mostly me now.


After months of being subscribed to that channel, I never knew that. I just checked the channel and saw a pretty recent video with game play of City Folk, I though you didn't play anymore. Also, one of your videos was probably how I found out about TBT and I thank you for that. I would be lost without this site.


----------



## Keenan

About the shop, will any of the sold out items ever be available again? Specifically the key to the RP board.

Also, what exactly are blogs used for? Why would we make a blog post instead of a thread?


----------



## AndyB

Keenan said:


> About the shop, will any of the sold out items ever be available again? Specifically the key to the RP board.
> 
> Also, what exactly are blogs used for? Why would we make a blog post instead of a thread?



The thing about the RP board is that it was a testing ground. It started slow, picked up a bit and there were a few good ideas floating around. However it then got spammy and people were being really stupid. For example, there was a Pokemon RP thread and it was about being a trainer on your adventure. This then went south because someone wanted to be a Pokemon, this was how the Pokemon Mystery Dungeon thread was made.. then someone goes and makes an "Official" thread. It all got a bit out of hand. As of now though, it's pretty quiet.
Now I don't mind trying for it again, but people need to really stick to one thread. Like one thread of a series/whatever. 

As for blogs, they're pretty much open diary. Blogs are more for rants and things that can't be categorised. Threads for the most part have to be important, it's a kind of gray area as to if it's viable as a thread. Some things are fine, but others are pushing it. There are people who complain about some threads and make their own right after, contradicting themselves.


----------



## SockHead

Keenan said:


> After months of being subscribed to that channel, I never knew that. I just checked the channel and saw a pretty recent video with game play of City Folk, I though you didn't play anymore. Also, one of your videos was probably how I found out about TBT and I thank you for that. I would be lost without this site.



I'm always on and off with the game. I hate playing online, though. There's always nothing to do and the only thing I like about the game now is making guides or collection videos. Right now I'm off the game again, but there may be a day where I go record some gameplay again.


----------



## Wubajub

What is the differance between username and user title? I believe my username is Wubajub and the user title is something like "Lollipops are cool" above the avatar. I'd be very greatful if someone could confirm/answer this question even though it may be a dumb one. Thanks


----------



## Jake

Wubajub said:


> What is the differance between username and user title? I believe my username is Wubajub and the user title is something like "Lollipops are cool" above the avatar. I'd be very greatful if someone could confirm/answer this question even though it may be a dumb one. Thanks



yes this is correct


----------



## Keenan

SockHead said:


> I'm always on and off with the game. I hate playing online, though. There's always nothing to do and the only thing I like about the game now is making guides or collection videos. Right now I'm off the game again, but there may be a day where I go record some gameplay again.



I'm the same. I'll have big gaps in between when I play, but I think I've exhausted about everything interesting in the game. It would be cool to see some videos up, though.


----------



## SockHead

Wubajub said:


> What is the differance between username and user title? I believe my username is Wubajub and the user title is something like "Lollipops are cool" above the avatar. I'd be very greatful if someone could confirm/answer this question even though it may be a dumb one. Thanks



Well a username is your name. It's how you will be recognized on the forums. The user title is more of a custom title where you can make a little comment. We've been working on something new concerning to the user title.


----------



## monkey905332

how do you change your used title?  I've bought it but don't know how to change it.


----------



## SockHead

monkey905332 said:


> how do you change your used title?  I've bought it but don't know how to change it.



Go to the shop, then under actions go to your Inventory. You'll see everything you've bought there, and if you bought the user title change, it should be there. If you want to change it, click 'configure'. But remember you can only change it once!


----------



## Wubajub

Thanks guys! @Sockhead & Bidoof


----------



## monkey905332

SockHead said:


> Go to the shop, then under actions go to your Inventory. You'll see everything you've bought there, and if you bought the user title change, it should be there. If you want to change it, click 'configure'. But remember you can only change it once!


O  Thanks


----------



## Choco

*I've got a little question. Does this forum also have a place where you can exchange your 3DS-Friendcodes? Sorry, I'm kinda new here! *


----------



## Jake

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?57839-Nintendo-3DS-Friend-Code-Directory


----------



## Choco

*Thanks, Bidoof / Jake! *


----------



## johncarton

very funny thread...... i like it .......


----------



## ACking

How do I pay people bells from this bl0g?


----------



## Jake

shop > Give Bells


----------



## ACking

Okay! Thanks!


----------



## SockHead

bidoof you're not staff


----------



## JabuJabule

He only THINKS he is, SockHead


----------



## SockHead

JabuJabule said:


> He only THINKS he is, SockHead



he will never be staff lol


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> bidoof you're not staff


idc I helped members, 'nuf said


----------



## JabuJabule

Bidoof said:


> idc I helped members, 'nuf said



But haven't we all, in some way?


----------



## Maarten707

Does anyone now how you can make your name 'bold'?


----------



## Jake

i dont think you can


----------



## Maarten707

Oh, lol, it's already bold! XD


----------



## Jake

Oh, I thought you meant when looking at the "who's online" list


----------



## Maarten707

I have two questions:
1. Where can I find a place with shops?
2. Where can I find a place to write a diary about Animal Crossing?


----------



## Nicole.

why can you only change your user title once? Why not more than once?


----------



## Rover AC

You can change it more than once now. I've changed it tonnes of times...wait, does this mean one of the mods will change it back to 'Senior Member' now?


----------



## SockHead

Maarten707 said:


> I have two questions:
> 1. Where can I find a place with shops?
> 2. Where can I find a place to write a diary about Animal Crossing?



1. On the navigation bar there's a shop button you can click that can take you there. Or just click this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

2.You can make a blog entry by going to your profile and on the left there will be a View Blog Entries link. Click that and it will take you to your blog. When you're there, look to the top right and there will be a create post button! There's also a Blog Tree button on the navigation bar. Same thing though, the create post button is in the top right.



Nicole_AC. said:


> why can you only change your user title once? Why not more than once?



You can change it anytime you want if you have enough bells to pay for it in the shop.


----------



## Maarten707

No, but I mean a store with Animal Crossing items!


----------



## Dylab

Sorry staff for this if you mean like places that sell items or flowers then no place parently it's not allowed here I found out


----------



## Jake

Maarten707 said:


> No, but I mean a store with Animal Crossing items!



either at the Auction House (where you buy items for ACCf Bells), or TBT Market Place (where you buy items for TBT Bells).
The Auction House is more popular though,
@Dylab: No, that is only hacked items


----------



## Nicole.

SockHead said:


> 1. On the navigation bar there's a shop button you can click that can take you there. Or just click this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php
> 
> 2.You can make a blog entry by going to your profile and on the left there will be a View Blog Entries link. Click that and it will take you to your blog. When you're there, look to the top right and there will be a create post button! There's also a Blog Tree button on the navigation bar. Same thing though, the create post button is in the top right.
> 
> 
> 
> You can change it anytime you want if you have enough bells to pay for it in the shop.





So your basically saying, that everytime you want to change your user title, you have to pay for it again? Seriously? I'm not that rich?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nicole_AC. said:


> So your basically saying, that everytime you want to change your user title, you have to pay for it again? Seriously? I'm not that rich?



It's only 35 bells to change your usertitle.
You'll be able to change your usertitle nine times with the amount of bells you have right now.


----------



## Nicole.

Well theres no point in changing it, because everytime you do, all it does is changes it's self back into senoir member!


----------



## Ryujinn

Is there anything on this forum that lets me connect with others in AC:WW?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ryujinn said:


> Is there anything on this forum that lets me connect with others in AC:WW?




http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?12-Animal-Crossing-Wild-World

Yup. That's the WW section.


----------



## Ryujinn

Can I say thanks without getting an infraction for pointless posting?
If so then thanks!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ryujinn said:


> Can I say thanks without getting an infraction for pointless posting?
> If so then thanks!



Don't see why you would. You're welcome!


----------



## Eilis

can i start a small guide on the animal crossing city folk forum?


----------



## SockHead

Eilis said:


> can i start a small guide on the animal crossing city folk forum?



Heck yeah you can go for it


----------



## Eilis

Great! i'll start right away!


----------



## BellGreen

Do you mods know how to name those spoiler tab things? So it can say "Signatures" instead?


----------



## SockHead

BellBringerGreen said:


> Do you mods know how to name those spoiler tab things? So it can say "Signatures" instead?



Looks like you figured it out. But for all of you who don't know, it goes like this:

[ spoiler = name] what you want in the spoiler tag [ /spoiler ]

now type that in without those spaces you'll get something that looks like this:



Spoiler: name



what you want in the spoiler tag


----------



## BellGreen

Thanks, I FINALLY found out to change the "Spoiler" into "Signatures"

Cool sig and avatar btw


----------



## BellGreen

LOL...
Just saw a guy behind the TBT tree.


----------



## Superpenguin

I bought the avatar width and height expansions, how do I use them?


----------



## BellGreen

Superpenguin said:


> I bought the avatar width and height expansions, how do I use them?



I think its automatic use.


----------



## Zeiro

dat site banner


----------



## Princess

y wnt jermy ac ith me????


----------



## SockHead

Superpenguin said:


> I bought the avatar width and height expansions, how do I use them?



It is automatic. Re-upload your avatar.


----------



## Psychonaut

I don't know what Team Fortress 2 is. Can you just get it from the Wii Shop Channel?


----------



## Superpenguin

SockHead said:


> It is automatic. Re-upload your avatar.



It didn't work, is it possible to just get a refund? Please?


----------



## Kaiaa

Why is Superpenguin starting at me from behind the Bell Tree?


----------



## Caius

Kaiaa said:


> Why is Superpenguin starting at me from behind the Bell Tree?



Don't question it.


----------



## Kaiaa

Zr388 said:


> Don't question it.



Yes Master


----------



## SockHead

Superpenguin said:


> It didn't work, is it possible to just get a refund? Please?



NO REFUNDS. Plus it should work. Maybe it's the image you're choosing. Test it out with another picture.


----------



## Superpenguin

hmm...it worked!


----------



## MattVariety

Is there a way to set the amount of posts in a single page on the forums?


----------



## SockHead

MattVariety said:


> Is there a way to set the amount of posts in a single page on the forums?



At the top of the website click settings, and on the left scroll down and click general settings. Once you're on that page, scroll down a bit and you'll see the choices here:


----------



## MattVariety

Awesome, thanks.


----------



## Jake

Why isn't Justin mod yet


----------



## BellGreen

Are we allowed to post our own tournaments for games (MK7, MTO, etc.)?


----------



## Justin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Are we allowed to post our own tournaments for games (MK7, MTO, etc.)?



I'm not staff but honestly I see no reason why not!

Just in general, the rules are pretty lax around here. Unless you're being a big jerk or spamming it's hard to get into trouble.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> I'm not staff



plz.

yes u r


----------



## Justin

Bidoof said:


> plz.
> 
> yes u r



har har har


----------



## BellGreen

Justin said:


> har har har



We are being serious HAR HAR HAR

If SockHead joined in 2008 and you in '05, you should also be a mod


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> har har har



one day you're gonna wake up and it's gonna be like *Justin* and you're gonna be like "oh dayum dat bidewf was rite!!"


----------



## Thunder

BellBringerGreen said:


> We are being serious HAR HAR HAR
> 
> If SockHead joined in 2008 and you in '05, you should also be a mod



I don't think join date should determine whether you should be apart of the administration team.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Things have been pretty calm lately, I don't see why we would need anymore active mods anytime soon.

Though if we were in need, my vote would also go for Justin.


----------



## rafren

*Justin* 2012


----------



## Jake

rafren said:


> *Justin* 2012



You see if we had the like button...


----------



## rafren

Bidoof said:


> You see if we had the like button...



Doesn't TBT have a facebook page now?


----------



## Jake

i want to like the post dammit


----------



## SockHead

BellBringerGreen said:


> If SockHead joined in 2008 and you in '05, you should also be a mod



Get outta town


----------



## Sporge27

Also contests are cool... just don't expect automatic success they can take time to ramp up.

.....Also I think I was in before Justin and Sock head, and all you all :3


----------



## mattmagician

Any chance we can get the "Friend Codes" section reworked? Perhaps making the default "Wii Number" and "3DS Friend Code", and then having the rest under it? Unless I'm blind (which is possible) there's no section for the 3DS number. 

I had an idea for a Pattern section, using an "Up/Down Vote" feature to keep ratings, but I'm not sure how to go about it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I like how we had things on ZetaTBT.







Except replacing those things with what was mentioned in Matt's post.


----------



## mattmagician

Prof Gallows said:


> I like how we had things on ZetaTBT.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Except replacing those things with what was mentioned in Matt's post.



I'd put Town name and your name on the same line. So it'd be like
XXXX-XXXX-XXXX
Matt, Startown


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yeah, but I meant more along the lines of it being
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.
.

.
.
.
.
.
<------Right here. So that everyone can see it without having to go to the profile page.


----------



## mattmagician

I see what you mean, maybe make it a shop thing that you can choose one to display.


----------



## Oby

Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but do you pay bells each time you want to change your User Title?

Because it wont let me change it anymore, and I only put "3DS & Wii U" to see what it'd look like. ._.


----------



## SockHead

Oby said:


> Not sure if this is the right place to ask, but do you pay bells each time you want to change your User Title?
> 
> Because it wont let me change it anymore, and I only put "3DS & Wii U" to see what it'd look like. ._.



Yes you have to pay every time.


----------



## saratoga

My custom title has disappeared despite me not changing it...
It used to say "Resident translator and MOTHER enthusiast" but now it just says "Member" in pink. Do I seriously have to pay to change it back, despite not doing anything to warrant the change in the first place? :/


----------



## Justin

saratoga said:


> My custom title has disappeared despite me not changing it...
> It used to say "Resident translator and MOTHER enthusiast" but now it just says "Member" in pink. Do I seriously have to pay to change it back, despite not doing anything to warrant the change in the first place? :/



What probably happened was you reached the number of posts to go from Junior Member to Member and it overwrote your custom title when it did that.

Regardless of why it happened, it still sucks so I've refunded you the Bells to buy it again.


----------



## saratoga

Oh wow thank you for that! I didn't realize that it would revert once I reached the "Member" Status. Thanks so much~~!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> What probably happened was you reached the number of posts to go from Junior Member to Member and it overwrote your custom title when it did that.
> 
> Regardless of why it happened, it still sucks so I've refunded you the Bells to buy it again.



not that i'm complaining either because i really dont care, but i cleaned out my inventory of all items that were just taking up space and i deleted all the user title changes/color changes and it deleted the ones in my current and now i am stuck on nothing plz refund me


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> not that i'm complaining either because i really dont care, but i cleaned out my inventory of all items that were just taking up space and i deleted all the user title changes/color changes and it deleted the ones in my current and now i am stuck on nothing plz refund me



that was your own fault lol no


----------



## Rover AC

New Query - Why does my user title change back to default "Senior Member" a few hours after I purchased the damn user title change? It happens every-time... So, is it a glitch or something?


----------



## Elijo

saratoga said:


> My custom title has disappeared despite me not changing it...
> It used to say "Resident translator and MOTHER enthusiast" but now it just says "Member" in pink. Do I seriously have to pay to change it back, despite not doing anything to warrant the change in the first place? :/


Same! That has happened to me twice! The recent custom title was "Give me a Cherry Pie!". Now it has disappeared too. The first time I understand why. Because my profile changed from a member to a senior member. But the second time I'm confused. Why does this happen?


----------



## Rover AC

Kumarock11 said:


> Same! That has happened to me twice! The recent custom title was "Give me a Cherry Pie!". Now it has disappeared too. The first time I understand why. Because my profile changed from a member to a senior member. But the second time I'm confused. Why does this happen?



Ah-ha! So I'm not the only one... 

Mine previously was "Strange Cat"


----------



## Elijo

We should be named, "The Confused Duel!"


----------



## Justin

Well, if it's happening to people outside of when you switch to Member and Senior Member then I have no idea what's going on.


----------



## Cherrypie

Rover AC said:


> Ah-ha! So I'm not the only one...
> 
> Mine previously was "Strange Cat"



I was already a Senior Member.... I changed my custom title to: Yum Yum! Or something like that and then I just realised that today it changed back to Senior Member... I don't get why it changed. I was already a Senior Member.


----------



## Feraligator

Why can't you Insert an Image from your Computer on a user's profile?


----------



## Elijo

That works on my side JezDayy. I don't know why it's not on yours...


----------



## Tippy151

How do you start a thread?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tippy151 said:


> How do you start a thread?









You just click that tab and it's just like posting a post.


----------



## Stevey Queen

More then likely this has been asked before but I don't feel like looking for the answer, so how do you do the spoiler thing?


----------



## SockHead

Lovemcqueen said:


> More then likely this has been asked before but I don't feel like looking for the answer, so how do you do the spoiler thing?



[ spoiler ] spoilerz [ / spoiler ]

(Without the spaces)


----------



## Stevey Queen

Spoiler



Thanks :3


----------



## Hey Listen!

where do you hide a body?


----------



## Justin

Hey said:


> where do you hide a body?



Bury it under the Bell Tree.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Justin said:


> Bury it under the Bell Tree.


Follow-up question: Is that the "fertilizer" you guys are always carrying around?


----------



## treeservice123

which is fav. color ???


----------



## Stevey Queen

Ok a 2nd part to my spoiler question earlier but sometimes I see people make a spoiler tab that doesn't say spoiler.
Like these


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63743-Christmas-Music

So, how do I do this? Thanks in advance.


----------



## Justin

Spoiler: A custom title!



Example of the title with user-defined header.



[spoiler=A custom title!]Example of the title with user-defined header.[/spoiler]


----------



## Micah

treeservice123 said:


> which is fav. color ???


Cerulean.

/nerdanswer


----------



## Sora

If you could be any disney princess, which one would you be, and why would you be her?


----------



## Justin

Sora said:


> If you could be any disney princess, which one would you be, and why would you be her?



Ariel. Because she's a mother****ing mermaid! What more could you want?


----------



## Stevey Queen

What is The Woods and why does it keep appearing/disappearing? The last time I saw it was in like October, I think.


----------



## Justin

Lovemcqueen said:


> What is The Woods and why does it keep appearing/disappearing? The last time I saw it was in like October, I think.



It's sort of a tradition here to open up The Woods during certain times of the year. (Halloween, Friday the 13th, etc)


----------



## Jake

I would like to commend you for banning/suspending lookyhooky, it means a lot to me <3

now my question is; I posted this a few days ago and no one saw it so I'm gonna post it here;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63165-Hidden-Posts&p=1282843&viewfull=1#post1282843


----------



## Ashtot

Jake. said:


> I would like to commend you for banning/suspending lookyhooky, it means a lot to me <3
> 
> now my question is; I posted this a few days ago and no one saw it so I'm gonna post it here;
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63165-Hidden-Posts&p=1282843&viewfull=1#post1282843



Is she banned or suspended?

Are any rules against advertising Youtube channels and such?


----------



## Justin

You said:


> Is she banned or suspended?
> 
> Are any rules against advertising Youtube channels and such?



We generally don't comment on bans/suspensions.

Depends what you mean... in your signature and in a relevant thread doesn't really matter but a new thread just to advertise your YouTube channel might be considered spam by some folks.


----------



## Volvagia

I bought the avatar animation from the shop, but for some reason my avatar isn't animated, it's just stuck on the first frame. help?

okay, it worked, I just had to resize it.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Hey Justin and sockhead, can u wifi with me on cf?


----------



## Jake

why is lookyhooky back?
back when i was crazy i got banned for 3 days when calling AndyB a ****. this is unequal treatment and sexist and i will not stand for it


----------



## Kip

lookyhooky said:


> Hey Justin and sockhead, can u wifi with me on cf?



That's like asking to play Mario Kart with Reggie & Iwata.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> That's like asking to play Mario Kart with Reggie & Iwata.



That would be fun.


----------



## Thunder

Kip said:


> That's like asking to play Mario Kart with Reggie & Iwata.



I've played with Sock before, and never has he mentioned the readiness of his body.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I was under the impression that Sock's body is always ready.


----------



## Justin

So if Sock is Reggie does that mean I'm Iwata?






Awesome.

Time to force NoA to release New Leaf tomorrow.


----------



## broadwaythecat

One time I sent an angry email to nintendo screaming at them to get the game in USA before I blow a fuse. But I did blow a fuse.



 Can I post a pic of my baby sis?


----------



## Rover AC

Jake. said:


> why is lookyhooky back?
> back when i was crazy i got banned for 3 days when calling AndyB a ****. this is unequal treatment and sexist and i will not stand for it



You should make a stand. Go on strike.


----------



## broadwaythecat

My camera is making weird noises help


 Why is still no snow in Chicago???!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## broadwaythecat

This got put in last year's art show. Hey sockhead do you want this as you avatar?


----------



## SockHead

no now stop double posting and spamming omg


----------



## Princess

does sockhead have a sock for a head ?


----------



## SockHead

ask the


----------



## Princess

I AM THO SO PLS ANSWER


----------



## sarahbear

My user title change isn't working. :'(


----------



## Rover AC

lookyhooky said:


> My camera is making weird noises help
> 
> 
> Why is still no snow in Chicago???!!!!!!!!!!



Forum related questions, FORUM RELATED!



sarahbear said:


> My user title change isn't working. :'(



Although I am not part of TBT's staff, I believe I can answer this one, 

It used to happen to me alot, I think it might be due to your current post count. Earn a hight post count and try purchasing it again. 
If I am wrong, confirm this with Jer or Sock.

* * *

Here's a question, Staff, why isn't lookyhooky banned? With her surplus of thread-spamming, double posting, trolling and bumping, why hasn't she been suspended?


----------



## Jake

Rover AC said:


> Here's a question, Staff, why isn't lookyhooky banned? With her surplus of thread-spamming, double posting, trolling and bumping, why hasn't she been suspended?



i'm a diva

staff, some1 marry me


----------



## Rover AC

Jake. said:


> i'm a diva



Indeed you are, I watched the video.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Rover AC said:


> Here's a question, Staff, why isn't lookyhooky banned? With her surplus of thread-spamming, double posting, trolling and bumping, why hasn't she been suspended?



She was for like 3 days but then she came back.


----------



## sarahbear

Rover AC said:


> Forum related questions, FORUM RELATED!
> 
> 
> 
> Although I am not part of TBT's staff, I believe I can answer this one,
> 
> It used to happen to me alot, I think it might be due to your current post count. Earn a hight post count and try purchasing it again.
> If I am wrong, confirm this with Jer or Sock.
> 
> * * *
> 
> Here's a question, Staff, why isn't lookyhooky banned? With her surplus of thread-spamming, double posting, trolling and bumping, why hasn't she been suspended?



Well, it was working a few days ago. And it stopped yesterday.


----------



## Kip

sarahbear said:


> Well, it was working a few days ago. And it stopped yesterday.



Did you buy more than one user title change? once you use one it wont work again. You have to but another if that is the case anyways.


----------



## Justin

Regarding the user title changes, there are a lot of issues with those. They seem to just break out of nowhere at times for reasons we may never know. Luckily, they're very cheap so it's really not a big deal if you must re-purchase.

All I will say about lookyhooky is that she was suspended for 3 days a few weeks ago. Despite what you may think, we're not going to permanently ban someone for bumping some threads.


----------



## Sora

How do I use the avatar width extension? I purchased one and now I am confused.


----------



## SockHead

Sora said:


> How do I use the avatar width extension? I purchased one and now I am confused.



You have to choose a larger avatar picture. It might take a little while for it to activate.


----------



## New leaf 180

I looking for the English coffee guide for animal crossing new leaf
Post in on Facebook or something


----------



## Bacon Boy

There probably isn't a new leaf english guide yet since the game hasn't been released outside of Japan yet. Unless you want someone to translate it. That would be pretty difficult unless a bunch of people wanted it. The easiest thing to do would be to wait until New Leaf comes out in America or another English speaking country and then just use.


----------



## Jake

New leaf 180 said:


> I looking for the English coffee guide for animal crossing new leaf
> Post in on Facebook or something



http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/post/39297233698/cafe-guide-and-information


----------



## Kip

Why was jake banned?!


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> Why was jake banned?!



he was being annoying


----------



## broadwaythecat

Can I change my username more than once? 

  Can I give links to my other accounts?


----------



## Stevey Queen

lookyhooky said:


> Can I change my username more than once?
> 
> Can I give links to my other accounts?



Other accounts?


----------



## broadwaythecat

I'm talking about  Flipnotehatena.com.









     I made a post and it sayed that I SPENT 1.09 bells. Is it the site or am I Screwed?


----------



## Elijo

Lovemcqueen said:


> Other accounts?



She's talking about her accounts from other sites such as Poptropica, Flipnote Hatena and others. Like the links you've got on your signature.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Yay he defend me! 

  I have something I want to give to Sockhead.


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Yay he defend me!



He? I'm a girl. Just like you but older.


----------



## Sora

Does the staff have any plans for the site regarding the eventual release of AC:NL?


----------



## broadwaythecat

Kumarock11 said:


> He? I'm a girl. Just like you but older.



Really? I was talking about you at school and said you were a boy...


----------



## Jake

Sora said:


> Does the staff have any plans for the site regarding the eventual release of AC:NL?



do the staff hve any plans 2 use tht avatar extension thing jer purchased 5eva ago or no tht is the qstn.


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> Really? I was talking about you at school and said you were a boy...



I never told you anything about my gender before now so... Doesn't matter anyways...
Back to topic: Ask The Staff.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh I see..

@lookyhooky, to put links to your other accounts in your signature, look at mine for example. You see the Facebook, Tumblr, and Twitter? Ok so put the name of whatever the account is and then highlight it with your mouse and then click this button:


This is the hyperlink button. Paste the link into the bar thats gonna show up. This is a link btw:

And then your done. Hope I explained well enough.

And Kuma since your staff in my book, I have a question for you. Whats the color of your least favorite socks?


----------



## SockHead

Sora said:


> Does the staff have any plans for the site regarding the eventual release of AC:NL?



We have a few things up our sleeves.


----------



## Sora

Jake. said:


> do the staff hve any plans 2 use tht avatar extension thing jer purchased 5eva ago or no tht is the qstn.



What? Use proper grammar if you must quote me, and thanks for the update Sock! I can't wait to see what you all have planned!


----------



## Elijo

Lovemcqueen said:


> And Kuma since your staff in my book, I have a question for you. Whats the color of your least favorite socks?


Let me be honest here, I really dislike these kind of socks.


Spoiler






I like the ankle-length socks though.
If you can't tell what colour the socks I have are, they're pink.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kumarock11 said:


> Let me be honest here, I really dislike these kind of socks.
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I'm surprised I remember how to make a spoiler tab
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 2591
> 
> 
> I like the ankle-length socks though.
> If you can't tell what colour the socks I have are, they're pink.



Lol

I have a question that has nothing to do with tbt but how do you save a gif? Like I know how to but whenever I do it just saves as an image that doesn't move. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. And then how would I post it on here?


----------



## Jake

y do u h8 me (((


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> y do u h8 me (((



Don't spam


----------



## broadwaythecat

Dear Sockhead, what is your favorite book?


----------



## Kip

Lovemcqueen said:


> Lol
> 
> I have a question that has nothing to do with tbt but how do you save a gif? Like I know how to but whenever I do it just saves as an image that doesn't move. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. And then how would I post it on here?



What program are you using? I heard somewhere that with "GIMP" you can make gifs


----------



## Stevey Queen

Kip said:


> What program are you using? I heard somewhere that with "GIMP" you can make gifs



I don't even know if I'm even using any program..Am I suppose to have one?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lovemcqueen said:


> Lol
> 
> I have a question that has nothing to do with tbt but how do you save a gif? Like I know how to but whenever I do it just saves as an image that doesn't move. I have no idea what I'm doing wrong. And then how would I post it on here?



If you're saving images from the internet, if it's a gif make sure that when you save the image it's saving it as a .gif file and not .jpg or anything else. If the file is saving as something else, there will be a scroll bar that you can click on with a list of image formats that you want to save it as.







It'll look like this.


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> Dear Sockhead, what is your favorite book?



Captain Underpants


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> If you're saving images from the internet, if it's a gif make sure that when you save the image it's saving it as a .gif file and not .jpg or anything else. If the file is saving as something else, there will be a scroll bar that you can click on with a list of image formats that you want to save it as.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It'll look like this.



Yup, I know this part. I save it as a .gif but then it just comes out as non-moving image.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The program you're using to view the image might not support animated gif files, so they might actually be working just fine but the problem could be with the program you use to view them.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Testing





Ok it works. I figured it out :3


----------



## Roel

How does the title color thing works? I bought one, filled in a color and pressed enter.. but now my title is still black.


----------



## Jake

Why is Hey, Listen! banned/suspended?
He seemed like a normal chill bloke (oh gawd the big aussie gawker is comin' out of me!)


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:


> Why is Hey, Listen! banned/suspended?



They did something worthy of it.
Bans and warns aren't to be discussed.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> They did something worthy of it.
> Bans and warns aren't to be discussed.



Seems legit
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1286081&viewfull=1#post1286081


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> Seems legit
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1286081&viewfull=1#post1286081



You're a special case. =p


Those were the rules on zetaTBT. No discussions on banning or warns outside of PMs.


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:


> Seems legit
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1286081&viewfull=1#post1286081



1- That was Sockhead's choice.
2- When aren't you? 

In all seriousness, it's something that shouldn't be discussed.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Thank you for lifting my ban!


----------



## AndyB

lookyhooky said:


> Thank you for lifting my ban!



I had just said not to discuss them. Don't do it.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Oh sorry.


----------



## 8bit

Why am I not staff yet?


----------



## AndyB

8bit said:


> Why am I not staff yet?



Having to ask.


----------



## Kip

Why are thing so strict on this site? "just wondering if there is a reason or sumfin."


----------



## Prof Gallows

Things really aren't strict here..

the few rules that we probably have aren't really even that strict, just common sense stuff like don't spam, no cursing, flaming, making alt accounts, etc.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> Things really aren't strict here..
> 
> the few rules that we probably have aren't really even that strict, just common sense stuff like don't spam, no cursing, flaming, making alt accounts, etc.



Ah i see..... its time to spam. In all seriousness i completely understand, i just figured since a lot of people are getting banned it must be pretty strict.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> Ah i see..... its time to spam. In all seriousness i completely understand, i just figured since a lot of people are getting banned it must be pretty strict.



We're really not supposed to talk about it, but it was only a couple of people who were attempting to cause trouble. Otherwise we're probably as lax as a forum could be with rules.


----------



## Kip

Sorry, i forgot! I have another question, why is the Market place leaf lit up or sort of pale?


----------



## Micah

If the leaf is colored it means there are new posts.


----------



## Kip

Ohhhhhh i see, its like that cause the marketplace doesn't get much posts! Thank ya :>


----------



## Micah

If you click 'Mark Forums Read' at the bottom of the page, all the leaves will reset.


----------



## Kip

Micah said:


> If you click 'Mark Forums Read' at the bottom of the page, all the leaves will reset.



Oh wow, i didn't see that or the site leaders button, thanks again!


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> Why is Hey, Listen! banned/suspended?
> He seemed like a normal chill bloke (oh gawd the big aussie gawker is comin' out of me!)



Frankly, it's none of your business as to why someone is suspended or banned.



Kip said:


> Why are thing so strict on this site? "just wondering if there is a reason or sumfin."



I really don't think we are strict at all. It's very hard to get suspended for anything more than 24 hours unless you have been warned multiple times to stop what you are doing wrong. There are exceptions to that rule for stuff such as alt accounts though.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Frankly, it's none of your business as to why someone is suspended or banned.



Soz. Tht didnt seem 2 b da case wen loohyhooky was banned
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1285886#post1285886


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> Soz. Tht didnt seem 2 b da case wen loohyhooky was banned
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1285886#post1285886



Yeah and I shouldn't have said anything. Just trying to clear up that she wasn't permanently banned.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Yeah and I shouldn't have said anything. Just trying to clear up that she wasn't permanently banned.



+1 to Bidoof


----------



## Kip

Jake. said:


> +1 to Bidoof



Oh U


----------



## Roel

STAFF Y U NO ANSWER MY QUESTION?

question again: bought the title color change, but my color is still black.


----------



## Jeremy

Roel said:


> STAFF Y U NO ANSWER MY QUESTION?
> 
> question again: bought the title color change, but my color is still black.



Did you try going to your inventory and activating it?


----------



## Roel

I did, but it tells me this:

Title	Active	Hidden	Configuration	Gift	Sell Back	Discard
User Title Color Change			 N/A	 N/A	 N/A	Discard

:/


----------



## Jake

Does the show Cougar Town still exist in the US?


----------



## Micah

Yeah, on TBS.


----------



## Roel

crying because the staff ignores me again


----------



## Jeremy

Roel said:


> crying because the staff ignores me again



Not ignoring just have to wait until I get home so I can test something


----------



## Jeremy

Roel said:


> I did, but it tells me this:
> 
> Title	Active	Hidden	Configuration	Gift	Sell Back	Discard
> User Title Color Change			 N/A	 N/A	 N/A	Discard
> 
> :/



Click the Configure button on the item and take a screen shot of what you see after that


----------



## Roel

Jeremy said:


> Click the Configure button on the item and take a screen shot of what you see after that


It doesn't change a thing.


----------



## Jeremy

So you click the button and literally nothing happens?  Try on a different browser.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Will TBT still exist in 10 years or is it like a limited service?


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> Will TBT still exist in 10 years?



Probably


----------



## broadwaythecat

probably it's still gonna exist?


----------



## Micah

We're only a year away from being around for one decade. Why not try for two?


----------



## broadwaythecat

Wait TBT is gonna end??!!!!


 FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU *takes breath*
  FUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUUU


----------



## AndyB

Looky, don't spam.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Oh.


----------



## AndyB

That's more spam, stop posting if you have nothing to contribute.


----------



## Jeremy

Everything will come to an end eventually, but TBT has no plans to end and it will be around for a long time.  But if I die I don't know what you will do.  Who is in charge, SockHead?  Good luck.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jeremy said:


> Everything will come to an end eventually, but TBT has no plans to end and it will be around for a long time.  But if I die I don't know what you will do.  Who is in charge, SockHead?  Good luck.



I dunno, I feel I would be a very happy member of TokeBlowToke.


----------



## broadwaythecat

And I already feel happy a member of Hatena, so that would be replacement to TBT once it ends. I also have Kongregate.


----------



## Kip

lookyhooky said:


> And I already feel happy a member of Hatena, so that would be replacement to TBT once it ends. I also have Kongregate.



They'd probably end before TBT XD


----------



## broadwaythecat

How do you know? I also have Toontown, clubpenguin(but i dont play anymore), dan-ball.jb(a powder game) and many other things.


----------



## Jeremy

We've been around longer than those.


----------



## SockHead

I'm flattered that I'm the next of kin and I'm also laughing waaay too hard at that Gallows aaaaaaahahahah


----------



## Kip

I have a question, is The Bell Tree more active now than when it was zetaboards?


----------



## AndyB

Kip said:


> I have a question, is The Bell Tree more active now than when it was zetaboards?



I wouldn't say so. We've always had a boost in numbers when a game has come out. 
However I don't know the exact numbers to say.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AndyB said:


> I wouldn't say so. We've always had a boost in numbers when a game has come out.
> However I don't know the exact numbers to say.



09 was a really active year it seemed like. CF had come out the past December but around the summer/end of the year it was mostly just people hanging around the forum more than they were playing the game. I'd say it's more active now, but there aren't as many active members as there used to be.


----------



## bennyboy92

How do you use the charge tag?


----------



## Prof Gallows

bennyboy92 said:


> How do you use the charge tag?



Probably best not to use the charge tag. It tends to just make people angry.
So far I've not seen a legitimate use for it.


----------



## bennyboy92

Ok lol


----------



## SockHead

bennyboy92 said:


> Ok lol



wow be patient


----------



## AndyB

Sock, you're a jerk.


----------



## bennyboy92

Not a jerk, troll


----------



## Jake

HTML:
	

[charge=100]insert message here[/charge]


----------



## AndyB

No, he's a jerk.


----------



## bennyboy92

and a troll


----------



## AndyB

Well, this went on long enough. You know how to do it, just don't do it with stupid things.
I've yet to see it used properly, in a way that makes sense.


----------



## bennyboy92

Then why was it added?


----------



## SockHead

bennyboy92 said:


> Then why was it added?



He meant that you haven't used it to it's full potential yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> He meant that you haven't used it to it's full potential yet.



That isn't even it's final form!


----------



## bennyboy92

Final form?


----------



## oath2order

bennyboy92 said:


> Final form?



Just another way of saying that something has not been used to it's full potential.


----------



## Lauren

Daft question, why do users have + next to their names


----------



## AndyB

Lauren said:


> Daft question, why do users have + next to their names



They're people you've added as friends on the forums.


----------



## Lauren

Ooooooooooooo okay ^.^


----------



## Mino

Someone changed my user title.

Why.

I paid for that.


----------



## Justin

Mino said:


> Someone changed my user title.
> 
> Why.
> 
> I paid for that.



Although it's possible, I don't think any of us changed it. Most likely the infamous user title bug got you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1285886&viewfull=1#post1285886


----------



## Mino

Justin said:


> Although it's possible, I don't think any of us changed it. Most likely the infamous user title bug got you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1285886&viewfull=1#post1285886



A "bug" eh?

More like extortion.


----------



## Jeremy

Mino said:


> A "bug" eh?
> 
> More like extortion.


Try restarting your computer.


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:


> Try restarting your computer.



I did some testing.

Seems that updating the Location field causes the user title to reset back to the default. I'm sure that applies to other fields in the profile as well.

OOPS, BETTER GET ON THAT, EH JEREMY? PUT THAT POCUTER SCIENCE DEGREE TO GOOD USE.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I don't think its a good idea to yell at a mod.


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> I don't think its a good idea to yell at a mod.



I don't think its a good idea to tell Mino what to do.


----------



## Thunder

Where do you hide the bodies? THE BASEMENT?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunderstruck said:


> Where do you hide the bodies? THE BASEMENT?



Nope. They're in the Museum.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> Nope. They're in the Museum.



... how did you know?!?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> ... how did you know?!?



Because the donator list was empty and the egyptian sarcophagi were all filled.


----------



## comic321

Hi. Is it okay to post fanfiction in the creation avatar/fanart/etc. section?


----------



## Justin

comic321 said:


> Hi. Is it okay to post fanfiction in the creation avatar/fanart/etc. section?



The Museum would be the section you're looking for. Fanfiction is perfectly welcome there as long as it's TBT appropriate.


----------



## comic321

Ok, Thank you!


----------



## Trundle

When are we getting the new admin?


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> When are we getting the new admin?



When pigs fly.


----------



## libarts

Will you ever implement a policy to stop back-seat moderating (because it's irritating to see some members constantly bossing others around)?  And where are the rules?


----------



## oath2order

libarts said:


> Will you ever implement a policy to stop back-seat moderating (because it's irritating to see some members constantly bossing others around)?  And where are the rules?



Wait, who IS backseat moderating?

And honestly, I haven't found any official rules, but I think the main one is to use common sense on what you can and cannot do.


----------



## libarts

oath2order said:


> Wait, who IS backseat moderating?
> 
> And honestly, I haven't found any official rules, but I think the main one is to use common sense on what you can and cannot do.



Seeing that this is a forum with few major rules, I find it impressively well-controlled and non-threatening.  I think many of the members police themselves, but I find it annoying to see bickering amongst members who think its their duty to boss users around (telling them to post in a thread, then having another member make a speech about how you shouldn't "necro" an old thread).  I'm not saying there's any need for a rule or any implementation -- just an acknowledge of any need to cut out all the silliness that involves youngsters and a non-structured forum.  A simple guide that explains back-seat moderating and why it's annoying could be the answer, and I could write that up in ten minutes.  Then whenever a user is harassed about following "the rules" they can either be pointed towards a set of rules or send my guide in a PM or visitor message to the harasser.

If there isn't a need, I'm sure that'd be explained to me.  But seeing that you are not a moderator, I can be assured your answer shouldn't be accepted as the end-all, though it makes a good amount of sense to just use the gold rule of "common sense" as you say.  But few people have "common sense."


----------



## Justin

oath2order is correct for the most part. We do not have published rules anywhere on the forum. It is mostly a common sense thing. Don't be disrespectful, don't spam, etc. If you are doing something wrong, we will usually PM you. This works primarily because we are a relatively small community.

That being said, as new members join in the coming months before New Leaf releases overseas, we will probably post some rules just to keep things under control.


----------



## broadwaythecat

So, everytime I post a disscusion on The bell tree writers guild, 3 copies of my disscusion are posted. Is that a glitch?


----------



## Justin

lookyhooky said:


> So, everytime I post a disscusion on The bell tree writers guild, 3 copies of my disscusion are posted. Is that a glitch?



That's weird. Maybe you hit submit a few too many times? Either way, I deleted the duplicates for you.


----------



## SockHead

Back-seat moderating is not really an issue in our eyes. If the mods cannot answer fast enough to explain the rules, members can help us out if they want to. If anything, we'll consider you as a possible staff candidate in the future. Don't over do it though, which I'm guessing is why you're complaining about it in the first place, which is totally relatable. If it bothers you that much, just ignore it.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Justin said:


> That's weird. Maybe you hit submit a few too many times? Either way, I deleted the duplicates for you.




 Thanks


----------



## Lauren

How the HELL do I remove my user title lmao!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Buy the user title, configure  and selelct user tirle


----------



## Rover AC

How high is the image resolution on the forums? I was curious as sometimes when uploading an image or copying a image URL, TBT down-grades the resolution on the pictures greatly. It's not a huge problem though, I can understand the forum having it's limitations.


----------



## Lauren

lookyhooky said:


> Buy the user title, configure  and selelct user tirle



I mean can I take it off completely


----------



## Jake

Lauren said:


> I mean can I take it off completely



Shop > Inventory > User Title Change > Discard


----------



## Lauren

Jake. said:


> Shop > Inventory > User Title Change > Discard



I've bought two now and none have gone


----------



## Jake

Why are you buying them?


----------



## Lauren

Because I've discarded two now and they haven't gone


----------



## Jake

Well when I discarded mine it went...

If you want it back, buy another one, configure it, and change it to 'junior member'


----------



## broadwaythecat

If your avatar has blood in it will you get reported? Asking because I don't want to risk being reported.


----------



## Justin

lookyhooky said:


> If your avatar has blood in it will you get reported? Asking because I don't want to risk being reported.



It's fine.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Thanks.


 edit, I got 4 pms from Kuma all saying the same thing. Again, is it a glitch?


----------



## YanoShigun

I'm afraid to go into the IRC. :c


----------



## Kip

Why is that? its not active much but when it is it be like a party! OuO


----------



## Justin

YanoShigun said:


> I'm afraid to go into the IRC. :c



We don't bite.





(most of the time)


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> We don't bite.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> (most of the time)



but u ban me instead ((((


----------



## broadwaythecat

Jake we don't speak of that here.


----------



## Zen

Is there a reason I lost my User Title? Is that item a monthly thing?


----------



## Justin

Zen said:


> Is there a reason I lost my User Title? Is that item a monthly thing?



Not intentionally but it kinda works out that way as there's a nasty bug which seems to reset it sometimes. Did you edit your profile recently by any chance? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1293010&viewfull=1#post1293010

It's very cheap to repurchase the item so I don't consider it to be a big deal. Not that I can do anything about it though.


----------



## Zen

Justin said:


> Not intentionally but it kinda works out that way as there's a nasty bug which seems to reset it sometimes. Did you edit your profile recently by any chance? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=1293010&viewfull=1#post1293010
> 
> It's very cheap to repurchase the item so I don't consider it to be a big deal. Not that I can do anything about it though.



Odd bug. I added my birthday to my profile.

Thanks!


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> If anything, we'll consider you as a possible staff candidate in the future.



If this is the case, I should've been a mod ages ago!


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> If this is the case, I should've been a mod ages ago!



shut up nutty professor ur the king


----------



## Kip

Prof for pres... mod! *raises hand*


----------



## Sora

Kip said:


> Prof for pres... mod! *raises hand*


I second that!


----------



## Jake

i should be mod


----------



## SockHead

if jake became a mod


----------



## Jake

bye killing myself now


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> if jake became a mod



I loved that episode.


----------



## AndyB

That was perfect Sock.


----------



## Tyler

Not to jump on the bandwagon, I should be a mod... again!


----------



## Thunder

Tyler said:


> Not to jump on the bandwagon, I should be a mod... again!



Well shoot, if Odd gets to be a mod, I want to be a mod, too!


----------



## Tyler

Thunderstruck said:


> Well shoot, if Odd gets to be a mod, I want to be a mod, too!



Haha, I think there's just some sort of tradition of me being in a position of power for a year or so, followed by me leaving for a year. I think I've been re-promoted once or twice, too. Must be cyclical.


----------



## Thunder

Oh yeah, I think I've been there for both times. Although I think it's just a curse since most of the folks who were promoted went inactive not long after that, lol.


----------



## Princess

Thunder 4 mod 2042


----------



## Kip

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Justin

Kip said:


> Is my signature too big?



I'm measuring it at 283 pixels tall which is a bit over limit. It would be nice if you could find a way to downsize a little bit but like I said in the announcement, it's not the end of the world if it's a little bigger like yours is. Just don't make it any larger.


----------



## Jake

If I put a member in my ignore list will it stop their post showing up in the 'New Post' feed

b/cos as every1 knows I make it a daily ritual to go through the New Post feed and scroll through every post but since there are some spammers lately it annoys me and I don't care about half their posts so I was wondering if putting them on my ignore list would bypass this?


----------



## Kip

Justin said:


> I'm measuring it at 283 pixels tall which is a bit over limit. It would be nice if you could find a way to downsize a little bit but like I said in the announcement, it's not the end of the world if it's a little bigger like yours is. Just don't make it any larger.



K, thanks :> 

I shrunk it a lot a few hours ago.


----------



## Himechi

Hello!  I can't find the "create post" on the top right of my blog.  Am I doing something wrong?


----------



## AndyB

Himechi said:


> Hello!  I can't find the "create post" on the top right of my blog.  Am I doing something wrong?



I think you have to be a member for so long before you can start posting in the Blog Tree.


----------



## YanoShigun

Is my signature too large?


----------



## Kip

I doubt it :>


----------



## Justin

YanoShigun said:


> Is my signature too large?



It's fine.


----------



## Laukala

Do I need to buy a mail box to receive/send PMs? thnks


----------



## AndyB

Laukala said:


> Do I need to buy a mail box to receive/send PMs? thnks



You don't need to buy them, but buying the larger ones let you have more in your inbox without having to delete to make space.


----------



## Laukala

Thank youu for the quick reply!


----------



## broadwaythecat

The IRC isn't working.


----------



## Elijo

lookyhooky said:


> The IRC isn't working.



Well it is for me. Try connecting to it again. Tell me what happens when you connect to it.


----------



## Jake

I can't be bothered making a new thread for a simple question so I'll just post it here - anyone who knows the answer can answer it;

But what is the 'cool down' time between streetpasses? ie; how long do you have to wait until you can streetpass with the same person again, is it 1 day? (reset at midnight, or 24 hours?)

senk u


----------



## Julie

Jake. said:


> I can't be bothered making a new thread for a simple question so I'll just post it here - anyone who knows the answer can answer it;
> 
> But what is the 'cool down' time between streetpasses? ie; how long do you have to wait until you can streetpass with the same person again, is it 1 day? (reset at midnight, or 24 hours?)
> 
> senk u



I think you can streetpass with someone again about every 8 hours. I have a friend at school that I always streetpass with and we always get a SP tag when classes start and another at the end of the day. I also went to a con and I streetpassed with the same person twice that day.


----------



## Jake

Julie said:


> I think you can streetpass with someone again about every 8 hours. I have a friend at school that I always streetpass with and we always get a SP tag when classes start and another at the end of the day. I also went to a con and I streetpassed with the same person twice that day.



Shekk'n you


----------



## MDofDarkheart

*My questions*

1. Do you have other games that you like?

2. Can you see my IP Address?

3. Do you have any other hobbies?

@Jake: My sister and I have street-passed each other anywhere from 1-3 times a day.


----------



## AndyB

MDofDarkheart said:


> 1. Do you have other games that you like?
> 2. Can you see my IP Address?
> 3. Do you have any other hobbies?



1- Of course, there are many games that I've enjoyed over the years. I would go into detail, but to list a few for times sake: Dark Souls, Braid, Banjo Kazooie.
2- Yes.
3- I play golf, I'm somewhat into drawing/painting and I play piano.


----------



## Kip

AndyB said:


> *drawing/painting and I play piano.*



YES! i give you a big pat on the back sir!


is it possible to unlock threads?


----------



## AndyB

Kip said:


> is it possible to unlock threads?



Yes.


----------



## oath2order

About the 50 envelopes. That's a permanently unlocked ability to send it to 50 people at once, right? It's not just a "send one message to 50 and that's it"?


----------



## Kip

AndyB said:


> Yes.



Wow, give me your skills.


----------



## AndyB

No, that's mine.


----------



## Bambi

I bought a user title colour change and went to configure it but clicked off the page by accident. How do I get back to the page so I can change the colour?

Thank you


----------



## Justin

Bambi said:


> I bought a user title colour change and went to configure it but clicked off the page by accident. How do I get back to the page so I can change the colour?
> 
> Thank you



Try clicking Configure on your inventory page next to the item. If that doesn't work, you may need to re-purchase the item. Let me know how it goes.


----------



## Bambi

Thank you Justin  It worked!


----------



## Princess

Why isn't prof gallows mod yet germy


----------



## SockHead

pallycake said:


> Why isn't prof gallows mod yet germy



spoiler alert sheesh


----------



## Bambi

Is it better to revive an old thread or start a new one?


----------



## AndyB

Depends on how old it is, how relevant your post would be. As long as it makes sense to bump it's not a problem. 
If it's not been touched in years, you can start a new one if you think it's necessary.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think we're being invaded by bots. This isn't a question, but still.


----------



## Kaiaa

I second Gallows statement.


----------



## AndyB

Thank you to those that are reporting these threads.
I want to remind everyone to NOT click their links, do not post, report them and move on.


----------



## Kyle

who was phone???


----------



## AndyB

Kyle said:


> who was phone???



Dog.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

What's your least favorite videogame of the past gen? 360 ,ps3 ,Wii, or PC


----------



## AndyB

Garrett x50 cal said:


> What's your least favorite videogame of the past gen? 360 ,ps3 ,Wii, or PC



There's a lot to choose from in that last gen. I'm going to say Brink though, as I remember being so excited for it. Could not wait to play it. They really built up this hype for the game and it fell flat when I eventually got my hands on it. 
It probably doesn't help that I'm playing on my own, surely with friends it'd be so much more fun. Nothing about was essentially _bad_, but it lacked what excitement it created up to it's release.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

AndyB said:


> There's a lot to choose from in that last gen. I'm going to say Brink though, as I remember being so excited for it. Could not wait to play it. They really built up this hype for the game and it fell flat when I eventually got my hands on it.
> It probably doesn't help that I'm playing on my own, surely with friends it'd be so much more fun. Nothing about was essentially _bad_, but it lacked what excitement it created up to it's release.


For me, it took about an hour for me to get "into it" but when I did I had a blast even playing solo with CPU. I thought it was a pretty good Team Fortress knock-off. However just recently I went to play it again to see if I could relive some fun memories and...nope. Didn't have the same zing it had for the first week when I played it. 

What TV shows are you currently watching? (Has to be airing new episodes currently)


----------



## Saracrossing

How does one go about making friends on here? I'm relatively new and i don't really know what to do..I've been playing animal crossing Wild World for a few years and I havent really shown my self online until recently..I'm kind of confused on what to do..sorry if im bothering anyone and sorry if i say sorry a lot i just have a really low selfesteam and im sorry for rambling-


----------



## Prof Gallows

Saracrossing said:


> How does one go about making friends on here? I'm relatively new and i don't really know what to do..I've been playing animal crossing Wild World for a few years and I havent really shown my self online until recently..I'm kind of confused on what to do..sorry if im bothering anyone and sorry if i say sorry a lot i just have a really low selfesteam and im sorry for rambling-



If you haven't made an introduction thread yet, that would probably be the best place to start. After that you can make a thread asking people if they want to play, or you can wait a while and post around in other threads and get to know the members.
Our community is very polite as well, so you won't have to worry too much about finding rude people.


----------



## ACking

I've never been able to figure it out. But what's the key object in the shop?


----------



## AndyB

ACking said:


> I've never been able to figure it out. But what's the key object in the shop?



As the description and title explain, it was for the RP(Role Playing) board. That is since been closed as it was only in beta, however the key has remained.


----------



## ACking

AndyB said:


> As the description and title explain, it was for the RP(Role Playing) board. That is since been closed as it was only in beta, however the key has remained.



Thank you. I wasn't sure was RP stood for.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Can you put the avatar animation thingies in stock again in the shop? It's sold out.


----------



## Garrett x50 cal

Saracrossing said:


> How does one go about making friends on here? I'm relatively new and i don't really know what to do..I've been playing animal crossing Wild World for a few years and I havent really shown my self online until recently..I'm kind of confused on what to do..sorry if im bothering anyone and sorry if i say sorry a lot i just have a really low selfesteam and im sorry for rambling-


Just talk to people! PM if you want sometime!


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> Can you put the avatar animation thingies in stock again in the shop? It's sold out.



Admins are the only ones who can restock items in the shop. We _would_ restock them if Jeremy wasn't so lazy.


----------



## Kip

Is he lazy or busy?


----------



## Thunder

Former, definitely.


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Is he lazy or busy?



defs lazy


----------



## Kip

DD:


Are there candies in the shop every year?


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> DD:
> 
> 
> Are there candies in the shop every year?



So far since the change to vBulletin, yeah I think so.


----------



## Superpenguin

Where do I find my referral code?


----------



## Superpenguin

Never mind.


----------



## Jake

I want my 5 minutes of time I wasted back from yesterday. Don't pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.

Time is money. I accept PayPal


----------



## AndyB

Jake. said:


> I want my 5 minutes of time I wasted back from yesterday. Don't pretend you don't know what I'm talking about.
> 
> Time is money. I accept PayPal



The best we can do on our budget is a Gold Star.

*Applauds Jake*

Well done you.


----------



## Jake

AndyB said:


> The best we can do on our budget is a Gold Star.
> 
> *Applauds Jake*
> 
> Well done you.


----------



## JoeysShinyRattata

Who owns this site? (who makes cash off of us). Is it a huge secret?


----------



## SockHead

ACMaster said:


> Who owns this site? (who makes cash off of us). Is it a huge secret?



Jeremy is the head honcho, but he doesn't make much money off the site. At least that's what he tells us.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I didn't think he made any money?

Thought he had to spend money so we could have these fancy pants vB boards.


----------



## Justin

Not only is vBulletin very expensive itself, he's purchased a number of modifications such as the Shop and Avatars. Let's not forget hosting isn't cheap to host a decent sized forum either.

Basically what I'm trying to say here is that Jeremy has sunk a lot of money into this ship and gets very little back so please appreciate it.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Not only is vBulletin very expensive itself, he's purchased a number of modifications such as the Shop and Avatars. Let's not forget hosting isn't cheap to host a decent sized forum either.
> 
> Basically what I'm trying to say here is that Jeremy has sunk a lot of money into this ship and gets very little back so please appreciate it.



If jermy was homo I would date him 


anyway this happen yesterday and just now, too.

I was doin' my daily ritual of goin' through the new posts feed, and yesterday it said 'Results 1 to 19 of 25' where did those 6 posts go

and right now it say 'Results 1 to 25 of 75' but then when I go to page 2 it says 'Results 26 to 47 of 47' (before I made this post page 2 actually said 59 instead of 47) help


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> If jermy was homo I would date him
> 
> 
> anyway this happen yesterday and just now, too.
> 
> I was doin' my daily ritual of goin' through the new posts feed, and yesterday it said 'Results 1 to 19 of 25' where did those 6 posts go
> 
> and right now it say 'Results 1 to 25 of 75' but then when I go to page 2 it says 'Results 26 to 47 of 47' (before I made this post page 2 actually said 59 instead of 47) help



I dunno how the new posts feed works but it could have to do with deleted threads.


----------



## Jake

But why would it show 30 deleted threads


----------



## Justin

"Results 1 to 19 of 25"

The way I see it, the forum is returning the 25 new/updated threads but only displaying 19 because you don't have permission to view the others. ('deleted' threads + staff board threads) So it returns them because they do exist, just hides them from you because you can't view them.

Or at least, that's my guess. I don't actually know for a fact if that's the issue. It could be something else entirely.

Does that make any sense? Probably not.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> "Results 1 to 19 of 25"
> 
> The way I see it, the forum is returning the 25 new/updated threads but only displaying 19 because you don't have permission to view the others. ('deleted' threads + staff board threads) So it returns them because they do exist, just hides them from you because you can't view them.
> 
> Or at least, that's my guess. I don't actually know for a fact if that's the issue. It could be something else entirely.
> 
> Does that make any sense? Probably not.



It's including hidden threads I can't see b/cos I dont have staff permissions?


----------



## Officer Berri

There's been a lot of random advertisement style spam the last few days. Could it be possible those posts have something to do with the ones Jake isn't seeing?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Probably. The bot threads are getting deleted and the new posts page is most likely still counting them.


----------



## Jake

Ok..... Seriously, what the actual ****...









I was gone for half an hour, I highly doubt what... 38 spam threads were made and deleted in that time...


----------



## Officer Berri

Dang. You're right. There might be a lot of those spam threads but I'd really hope there WEREN'T 38 of them in half an hour. O_O


----------



## SockHead

I'm sure they tie together somehow. Once we get this bot thing taken care of, I'm sure it'll return back to normal.


----------



## oath2order

I don't see why it's such a big problem but whatever >.>


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> I don't see why it's such a big problem but whatever >.>



It' just one of those little things which really pisses me off can't explain.


----------



## SockHead

You think that's annoying?



Spoiler


----------



## Jake

oops.

isn't there a way to prem. delete a thread tho? or does it remain in archives 5eva?


----------



## broadwaythecat

I think it can be deleted.


----------



## SockHead

We tend to soft delete threads so we always have a record of what happened.


----------



## Jake

O well I guess I will have to put up with it them
Thx
#bidoofproblems


----------



## NightFlame750

How do you put something like your SIGZZZZZZZZZZZZZ down?


----------



## SockHead

NightFlame750 said:


> How do you put something like your SIGZZZZZZZZZZZZZ down?



Settings > Under My Settings > Edit Signature


----------



## NightFlame750

SockHead said:


> Settings > Under My Settings > Edit Signature



Thanks, but I know how to get to edit my signature. I meant that thing you click and it expands..... like when you click SIGZZZZZZZZZZZZ


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler



and [/spoiler ] without the space in the second spoiler


----------



## NightFlame750

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> and [/spoiler ] without the space in the second spoiler





Spoiler



What if I don't want it to say spoiler?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Text here



[/spoiler ]


That'll change the text inside of the spoiler.




Spoiler: Text here



like this


----------



## NightFlame750

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Text here
> 
> 
> 
> [/spoiler ]
> 
> 
> That'll change the text inside of the spoiler.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Text here
> 
> 
> 
> like this





Spoiler: Text here



Ok, got it thanks


----------



## NightFlame750

[more] thank you! [/more]  wont work    



Spoiler



ugh


   now it does    [more] argh [/more]




Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler






Spoiler



does it only work for spoiler?


----------



## Justin

NightFlame750 said:


> [More] thank you! [/More]  wont work



That's because it's 



Spoiler



, not [More]. If you want to name it, you do 



Spoiler: More



.



Spoiler: More



lalala


----------



## SockHead

Justin said:


> That's because it's
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> , not [More]. If you want to name it, you do
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More
> 
> 
> 
> .
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: More
> 
> 
> 
> lalala





Spoiler






Spoiler: More



to add on that, it always ends with [/spoiler ]


----------



## NightFlame750

ooooooooooohhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Treasu(red)

I like to makes posts with gifs, on occasion. Is placing gifs in my post going to cause trouble for the forum?


----------



## Justin

Treasu(red) said:


> I like to makes posts with gifs, on occasion. Is placing gifs in my post going to cause trouble for the forum?



If you're just going to reply to a post with a reaction gif or something, please don't. It's annoying and kind of spammy, at least outside of The Basement. If it actually adds to your post in some way, then I guess it's fine.


----------



## Treasu(red)

I'll keep that in mind. It's important to me I don't bog down TBT with unnecessary items that take time to load on the 3DS or phone browsers, so I'll keep it to a minimum. Thanks Justin!


----------



## Kaiaa

Bots bots bots. More bots!


----------



## NightFlame750

I'm not allowed to put gifs, I think, in my signature. Why is this?


----------



## AndyB

Kaiaa said:


> Bots bots bots. More bots!


I know you reported it, but you can just leave it at that.



NightFlame750 said:


> I'm not allowed to put gifs, I think, in my signature. Why is this?


I believe that's an item that you purchase from the store. However at this time the store needs to be restocked.


----------



## broadwaythecat

I tried posting a GIF on Jake's thread. It says that the image URL is invaild


----------



## Jake

lookyhooky said:


> I tried posting a GIF on Jake's thread. It says that the image URL is invaild



right click the image and copy the img url;



		HTML:
	

[img]insert url here[/img]


if that doesn't work then idno


----------



## broadwaythecat

Testing



It works thank you Jake.


----------



## SockHead

That's a bad example image, but yea that's how it works.


----------



## Treasu(red)

Q: Are we getting an Easter themed collectible item in the shop? Perhaps a peep?


----------



## Justin

Treasu(red) said:


> Q: Are we getting an Easter themed collectible item in the shop? Perhaps a peep?



Nothing planned at the moment but now that you mention it, maybe.


----------



## PapaNer

What do the stars next to some threads represent?  Like, some have 1 star some have more.  How are they obtained?


----------



## AndyB

PapaNer said:


> What do the stars next to some threads represent?  Like, some have 1 star some have more.  How are they obtained?



Those are the "ratings", they're not implemented to the best of what they can be. It's just something the forum has as an option. They're mostly irrelevant.


----------



## PapaNer

AndyB said:


> Those are the "ratings", they're not implemented to the best of what they can be. It's just something the forum has as an option. They're mostly irrelevant.



I see!  thank you for the response.  I just noticed it the other day on a forum I made and I didn't see any rank button, so I was curious.  

Thank you for your time!


----------



## NightFlame750

How do you put something like "pay 99 bells to view".   



Spoiler: ''''



Just wondering


----------



## AndyB

NightFlame750 said:


> How do you put something like "pay 99 bells to view".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: ''''
> 
> 
> 
> Just wondering



It's another kind of tag, however it's never had a good use. Also people tend to get annoyed by it, namely because it's nothing worth reading inside.


----------



## Jake

I logged on today, and the 'whats new' says displaying 77 results, and it actually shows 77 threads. 


is this **** finally fixed?


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> I logged on today, and the 'whats new' says displaying 77 results, and it actually shows 77 threads.
> 
> 
> is this **** finally fixed?



Nothing needs to be or has been fixed. We just haven't had any threads deleted recently. I explained this before. :/



Justin said:


> "Results 1 to 19 of 25"
> 
> The way I see it, the forum is returning the 25 new/updated threads but only displaying 19 because you don't have permission to view the others. ('deleted' threads + staff board threads) So it returns them because they do exist, just hides them from you because you can't view them.
> 
> Or at least, that's my guess. I don't actually know for a fact if that's the issue. It could be something else entirely.
> 
> Does that make any sense? Probably not.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Nothing needs to be or has been fixed. We just haven't had any threads deleted recently. I explained this before. :/



O (sry i am dumb u shud know dis by now)


praise the lord


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Nothing planned at the moment but now that you mention it, maybe.



If it's a mysterious black peep or egg that curses you if you don't trade it, then I'm leaving TBT for good. =p


----------



## Jake

The hidden posts thing is back again;
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ri-can-Draw-and-Sprite!&p=1310112#post1310112


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> The hidden posts thing is back again;
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ri-can-Draw-and-Sprite!&p=1310112#post1310112



Sometimes you just need to make a post and everything goes back to normal.

Like what I just did.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Sometimes you just need to make a post and everything goes back to normal.
> 
> Like what I just did.



but then I spammin' ((((


----------



## KarlaKGB

Getting upgraded to 'Senior Member' overwrote my custom user title


----------



## Kip

KarlaKGB said:


> Getting upgraded to 'Senior Member' overwrote my custom user title



Ah, so that's how it works! same thing happened to me. I just bought another one from the shop since it was cheap.


----------



## Justin

In addition to the whole Senior Member thing, when you edit your profile, there's a bug where the user title will be reset sometimes. If this happens to you, we recommend just re-purchasing the item. It's not very expensive.


----------



## KarlaKGB

*mumble mumble scrooge*


----------



## oath2order

Question. I'm pretty sure they don't, but do the mailboxes stack? so like, if I buy the Gold Super Mailbox and then the Silver Super Mailbox, will I be able to hold a total of 2,900 messages (1,700 + 1,200)?


----------



## broadwaythecat

Dang, seems very annoying that I'm asking this question again, but the IRC, it's not working again and I reloaded the page ten times.


----------



## Rover AC

lookyhooky said:


> Dang, seems very annoying that I'm asking this question again, but the IRC, it's not working again and I reloaded the page ten times.



In what way is it not working? I might be able to help you with this one.


----------



## broadwaythecat

The IRC box shows up but no text is showing up.


EDIT, it's working again, but that no text showing up thing happens a lot.


----------



## chazz50

I would like how do everyone get bells,and have thing to buy.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

So, McAfee firewall blocks The Bell Tree at my workplace. Getting it white listed probably isn't an option; they only like to white list websites that are work related. 

Here is a screen cap of what I see when I try to navigate here: 




Is this a known issue? I don't feel like it's fair that y'all are getting characterized like this, and it could be keeping people from wanting to join, too. 

Specs: Windows 7 PC, tried it in Firefox and Chrome, I always keep McAfee updated.


----------



## Kip

chazz50 said:


> I would like how do everyone get bells,and have thing to buy.



I'm no staff but i suppose I'm allowed to answer this. To get bells all you have to do is post like what what you just did.
To buy things all you to do is click "Shop" its the forth option on the brown bar, you should be able to find what you want there. If that's what you even asked 



PumpkinVine47 said:


> So, McAfee firewall blocks The Bell Tree at my workplace. Getting it white listed probably isn't an option; they only like to white list websites that are work related.
> 
> Here is a screen cap of what I see when I try to navigate here:
> 
> View attachment 3310
> 
> Is this a known issue? I don't feel like it's fair that y'all are getting characterized like this, and it could be keeping people from wanting to join, too.
> 
> Specs: Windows 7 PC, tried it in Firefox and Chrome, I always keep McAfee updated.



That'd odd, i've been getting a lot of these lately but only on different sites.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Kip said:


> That'd odd, i've been getting a lot of these lately but only on different sites.



That may be due to the settings you have for your McAfee software, and what type of computer it's meant for -- commercial McAfee like I have to use can be much more strict than personal McAfee for home computers.


----------



## AndyB

There have been times where ads that appear on the site cause that sort of thing. There's nothing that we're doing on the forums themselves that'd put your computer at risk.


----------



## Juicebox

Is the website going ridiculously slow, today, or is it just my computer? It has taken me like 3 minutes to load this one page, and every other website I go too is going at normal speed. Have other people complained about this, or is it just my computer?


----------



## broadwaythecat

Well, it's been taking three minutes for me to load one page, too.


----------



## oath2order

Ditto that ya'll


----------



## Mint

It's not just you. TBT has been loading very slowly all day for me.


----------



## Kip

Same for me, whatiz going on~ does it have sumfin to do with vBulletin?


----------



## Justin

Yes, we know there's a problem. It's an issue with our host and is being dealt with.


----------



## JKDOS

Site seems fine as of now 

EDIT: That was weird... The site had the winter theme and it was loading as fast as it should.... All of a sudden It changed back to the Spring theme and is back to being super slow 

EDIT: Fast Again


----------



## Trundle

The counter for the number of people in the IRC is gone... It looks so empty now.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The IRC isn't EVER empty. lol


----------



## Thunder

We have parties all the time.

Parties making fun of people who aren't in the IRC.

yeeaahh.


----------



## Kip

Why IS the counter gone?


----------



## Jake

Kip said:


> Why IS the counter gone?




Well the counter was stuck on 8 for a while


----------



## Justin

Kip said:


> Why IS the counter gone?



It was causing the painfully slow loading times earlier today, so it's been disabled for the moment. We'll look into bringing it back later.


----------



## Kip

Ah, i see, i had no idea!


----------



## Officer Berri

I'm glad the loading issues were resolved! Everything was so laggy that I didn't really wanna come and post all day! D:


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> It was causing the painfully slow loading times earlier today, so it's been disabled for the moment. We'll look into bringing it back later.



Hasn't this happened before? I wonder why...


----------



## broadwaythecat

Why the heck does it say "Nutshell" on the IRC counter?


----------



## Lew

lookyhooky said:


> Why the heck does it say "Nutshell" on the IRC counter?



Jeremy is just having a little fun with it


----------



## Kip

Haha it also said "hippin' and hoppin" or sumfin. Will the search bar stay in its current position or will it be moved? cause the bar space is being used up.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Next thing you know it's going to say "Mental Asylum".


----------



## Mary

While TBT was lagging, I got back on and it had changed to the winter pine background. This was over in a couple of minutes. Was it just me who saw that?


----------



## Kip

Mary said:


> While TBT was lagging, I got back on and it had changed to the winter pine background. This was over in a couple of minutes. Was it just me who saw that?



I didn't see it sadly. Jeremy was prolly just messing around with a few thing trying to fix the slowdown.


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> While TBT was lagging, I got back on and it had changed to the winter pine background. This was over in a couple of minutes. Was it just me who saw that?



yeah Jer was messing around with **** trying to fix it and the winter theme went up for a little while


----------



## PumpkinVine47

AndyB said:


> There have been times where ads that appear on the site cause that sort of thing. There's nothing that we're doing on the forums themselves that'd put your computer at risk.



Well, we switched to a new software suite for malware, viruses, etc., and now TBT isn't blocked anymore. So it must have been McAfee. ^_^


----------



## broadwaythecat

The IRC keeps saying that my username is taken even though I keep changing it so it could go in but it still says that my user is taken. D:


----------



## SockHead

lookyhooky said:


> The IRC keeps saying that my username is taken even though I keep changing it so it could go in but it still says that my user is taken. D:



Do you even try to enter your password?


----------



## Elijo

SockHead said:


> Do you even try to enter your password?



Maybe she doesn't have an irc account. I don't, I'm waiting until I get my own email address when I'm 13.


----------



## AndyB

Kumarock11 said:


> Maybe she doesn't have an irc account. I don't, I'm waiting until I get my own email address when I'm 13.



If it's telling her the username is taken, somebody has registered the name. So there is an account there, whether or not it's her that made it.. Looky will know.


----------



## Jake

How come when I go to my, or another users profile and I click the 'Find latest started threads' it limits me to 3 pages. 

Like I understand it says the word 'latest' but like no gurl I want to view all threads not just the newest hot topic finger licking ones. nty no way


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> How come when I go to my, or another users profile and I click the 'Find latest started threads' it limits me to 3 pages.
> 
> Like I understand it says the word 'latest' but like no gurl I want to view all threads not just the newest hot topic finger licking ones. nty no way



DEBUNKED


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> DEBUNKED



pls give me srs answer i actually used good spelling/grammar tyvm


----------



## Cottonball

Question!~  How does some people have bigger avatar photos then others?  How can mine be made bigger if it can be?


----------



## Jake

http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbsho...d=1&perpage=25&sortorder=asc&sorttype=default

buy the avatar extension(s)


----------



## Cottonball

OHHH I see, thank-you!


----------



## Elijo

Weird time glitch alert!!!


Spoiler: click here









Help me!!!
If you can't see then TBT time is 13 minutes slower than the actual time. And I was actively looking around the forums at the time... Glitch!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hm.

Must be a problem with the temporal space in your area. The time flow must be distorted for exactly thirteen minutes. I'll need to look into it further.

Wibbly wobbly stuff, I won't bother explaining.


----------



## Kip

Why was the "What do you look like" thread unpinned?!


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> Why was the "What do you look like" thread unpinned?!



Jer doesn't like it being pinned but Jubs and I think it's fine so we always re-pin it and since Jer is inactive he doesn't see it for a long time. Speaking of which, he probably won't read this either. 

Jeremy smells.


----------



## 8bit

Am I in consideration for staff yet?


----------



## AndyB

8bit said:


> Am I in consideration for staff yet?



No.


----------



## Jeremy

SockHead said:


> Jer doesn't like it being pinned but Jubs and I think it's fine so we always re-pin it and since Jer is inactive he doesn't see it for a long time. Speaking of which, he probably won't read this either.
> 
> Jeremy smells.



SockHead is always the one who sticks it and if what you say about Justin is true it's funny because he always plays dumb.


----------



## Justin

Jeremy said:


> SockHead is always the one who sticks it and if what you say about Justin is true it's funny because he always plays dumb.





I think it should be pinned but I don't think I've ever actually pinned it.


----------



## Horus

y r u ded


----------



## Trundle

Horus said:


> y r u ded



oh my gosh it's Horus


----------



## Thunder

horus is back from the dead

begin the mourning


----------



## Bacon Boy

Everyone's coming back! Brandon, did you release them all from their cells? :|


----------



## Thunder

'Course not, that requires effort.


----------



## Bacon Boy

Then how did they get out? I mean... Why are they back?


----------



## broadwaythecat

Because they found AC in the back of the closet.


----------



## SockHead

alright back on topic


----------



## oath2order

I'm curious. The TBT Marketplace forum description is "This is the *temporary* forum for trading with forums Bells. Buy and sell from other members."

Temporary? Hmmmmm?


----------



## Kip

Why is HTML5 code off/disabled


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> I'm curious. The TBT Marketplace forum description is "This is the *temporary* forum for trading with forums Bells. Buy and sell from other members."
> 
> Temporary? Hmmmmm?



Jeremy is always doubting himself and his own creations. The Marketplace is probably here to stay.



Kip said:


> Why is HTML5 code off/disabled



Ask jubs I dunno that shiz.


----------



## Justin

Kip said:


> Why is HTML5 code off/disabled



Sorry, it can be abused far too easily. Depending on exactly what you need, I may be able to help. PM me?


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Sorry, it can be abused far too easily. Depending on exactly what you need, I may be able to help. PM me?



I'm curious. How can it be abused?


----------



## Nigel

oath2order said:


> I'm curious. How can it be abused?



HTML can't be controlled easily, you can do a lot with it so its a bit of a security issue


----------



## Kip

Ah, i see. I don't need anything yet, I just had a good idea for a game that could be used on/for a thread. I'm still thinking if it would work and figuring out the details though.


----------



## Justin

Kip said:


> Ah, i see. I don't need anything yet, I just had a good idea for a game that could be used on/for a thread. I'm still thinking if it would work and figuring out the details though.



Well what I meant was if you wanted HTML to embed something like Soundcloud, I can make custom BBCodes for that so they can be used safely.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Well what I meant was if you wanted HTML to embed something like Soundcloud, I can make custom BBCodes for that so they can be used safely.



You can make custom BBcodes? AWESOME


----------



## Kip

Justin said:


> Well what I meant was if you wanted HTML to embed something like Soundcloud, I can make custom BBCodes for that so they can be used safely.



YES, YES, YES. I didn't think it was possible.


----------



## Aloha

How do you create a poll?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Aloha said:


> How do you create a poll?



When you go to create a thread, there is an option lower down that says, "Post Poll" and it'll have a check box. Check that and it'll give you all of the things you need to put into the poll you're making.


----------



## Kip

Prof Gallows said:


> When you go to create a thread, there is an option lower down that says, "Post Poll" and it'll have a check box. Check that and it'll give you all of the things you need to put into the poll you're making.



This is very helpful. I was going to ask that question, so thankya.


----------



## Kip

Okay, I'm not sure if its just me but is the lighting different on the home page in the evening?

If so, is it new? cause I've never seen it before.

EDIT: noticed its not just the evening.


----------



## oath2order

We're talking about how it changes from day to evening to night, right?


----------



## broadwaythecat

I think so. I know it changes, but ask Jeremy about why.


----------



## SockHead

The theme changing with the time of day has been here since the beginning. That fact you found out 2 years later just leaves me speechless.


----------



## Kip

No i meant the part where threads are listed. I know why i just noticed it. Its cause i switched the lighting on my PC and just noticed it has a slight shade. ^-^; my bad.


----------



## SockHead

Kip said:


> No i meant the part where threads are listed. I know why i just noticed it. Its cause i switched the lighting on my PC and just noticed it has a slight shade. ^-^; my bad.



its cool i wasnt really speechless lol


----------



## Andrw

Who put Lady Gaga in my sig?


----------



## SockHead

Andrw said:


> Who put Lady Gaga in my sig?



probably you


----------



## Horus

Can I ask questions that don't have anything to do with the staff?


----------



## Thunder

Yes, you can.


----------



## Horus

Which is better? A pink frog or a flying slug? I need to know


----------



## Thunder

Probably a pink frog, a flying slug sounds terrifying.


----------



## Horus

But if there were flying slugs, umbrellas would have another purpose.


It's a toss up.


----------



## Nigel

Would you rather have the head of a frog, wheels for feet, or the hands of a lobster?


----------



## broadwaythecat

Trundle told me to stay away from Sockhead because he will get me addicted to weed.


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> But if there were flying slugs, umbrellas would have another purpose.
> 
> 
> It's a toss up.



ehh, i think i could do without umbrellas, anyway.


----------



## StiX

How does Avatar Animation work? I tried putting animated gifs there but it doesn't work D:...


----------



## Rover AC

StiX said:


> How does Avatar Animation work? I tried putting animated gifs there but it doesn't work D:...



I'm not staff, but I can answer this one. You need to purchase an item which enables avatar animation from the TBT Shop. I believe it's worth 899B, but I haven't checked in a while.


----------



## StiX

Rover AC said:


> I'm not staff, but I can answer this one. You need to purchase an item which enables avatar animation from the TBT Shop. I believe it's worth 899B, but I haven't checked in a while.



Yeah I bought it with my bells a while ago, but none of my Avatar gifs seem to work ^^;

EDIT* nvm! got it to work now!


----------



## Horus

Thunderstruck said:


> ehh, i think i could do without umbrellas, anyway.



I'll laugh at you when you're all silvery and damp with slime


----------



## Jake

how do we know that in the foreign languages board that other members aren't discussing illegal **** or talking **** about us?


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> how do we know that in the foreign languages board that other members aren't discussing illegal **** or talking **** about us?



There's a mod over there that handles problems. Aurynn.


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> how do we know that in the foreign languages board that other members aren't discussing illegal **** or talking **** about us?



What does that have to do with anything, who cares if they're talking **** about us hahaha

Yeah we do have staff who speaks the language


----------



## Rover AC

Jake. said:


> how do we know that in the foreign languages board that other members aren't discussing illegal **** or talking **** about us?



I'm sure there not, Jake. You can put down that Shotgun now. Seriously... down... now. -_-;
It's neat that TBT is embracing various cultures and languages other than our own, that way more fans on Animal Crossing from around the world can experience wonderful forums with other people... and this one to. :3


----------



## Trundle

So... Is the IRC not working for anyone else?
when will the on site IRC be fixed?


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> So... Is the IRC not working for anyone else?
> when will the on site IRC be fixed?



At some point. Geekshed hosts it so you'll have to wait on them.

http://mirc.com/
http://silverex.org/
http://mibbit.com/
http://kiwiirc.com/


----------



## oath2order

Is there a possibility of a feature similar to the catalog of Animal Crossing Community being implemented here?


----------



## Ashtot

When is the next TBT awards thing?


----------



## SockHead

You said:


> When is the next TBT awards thing?



??? Are you talking about the thing we do during new years?


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> ??? Are you talking about the thing we do during new years?



I answered this for him in IRC. Yeah, that's what he was referring to. We good now.


----------



## Thunder

Is that the thing Jake usually runs or am I thinking about something else?


----------



## oath2order

Thunderstruck said:


> Is that the thing Jake usually runs or am I thinking about something else?



Nope, it's what he runs.

The initial thread for 2012
Results


----------



## ruby

um how do you make a spoiler tag?


----------



## Justin

ruby said:


> um how do you make a spoiler tag?



[spoiler=Title]content[/spoiler]



Spoiler: Title



content


----------



## ruby

Oh thank you!


----------



## kcrojas777

*Can someone tell me how to upload an avatar/picture?*


----------



## SockHead

kcrojas777 said:


> *Can someone tell me how to upload an avatar/picture?*



The image has to be saved on your computer to upload it, or you have to copy and paste the image link. Remember the link has to end in a .jpg, .png or .gif (for gif files)


----------



## kcrojas777

SockHead said:


> The image has to be saved on your computer to upload it, or you have to copy and paste the image link. Remember the link has to end in a .jpg, .png or .gif (for gif files)



I meant more along the lines of where do I go on here to upload it, sorry if that wasn't clear, but I did figure it out, so thanks!


----------



## Kaiaa

Just curious, is the staff going to swear in a new moderator soon? With all the new members swarming in, I  just got curious


----------



## SockHead

Kaiaa said:


> Just curious, is the staff going to swear in a new moderator soon? With all the new members swarming in, I  just got curious



I'll let Jer officially announce that but I think there will be.


----------



## Jake

thanks in advance for making me mod


----------



## broadwaythecat

Can you upload videos stored on your computer to a post?


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Kaiaa said:


> Just curious, is the staff going to swear in a new moderator soon? With all the new members swarming in, I  just got curious



The sheer number of "OMG add my friend code!!!" posts alone justifies another mod, let alone the influx of new people we'll get in a week or two. >_<


----------



## AC_Reiko

Hey, guys!
Sorry if I've missed this somewhere...I'd like to add a link to a face guide for New Leaf I've found. Is it alright to add links into posts?


----------



## Justin

AC_Reiko said:


> Hey, guys!
> Sorry if I've missed this somewhere...I'd like to add a link to a face guide for New Leaf I've found. Is it alright to add links into posts?



You may have to wait a few more posts out before you can post links. But either way, there's this thread already over here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...colours-in-US-EU-AUS-NZ!-(English-Face-Guide)


----------



## AC_Reiko

Thanks for the speedy reply, Justin!
I see the guide I have has already been posted there, lol.


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> Is there a possibility of a feature similar to the catalog of Animal Crossing Community being implemented here?



Anyone?


----------



## Superpenguin

This has been bugging me forever. Who is Jubs?


----------



## Caius

Superpenguin said:


> This has been bugging me forever. Who is Jubs?



Justin


----------



## Prof Gallows

Superpenguin said:


> This has been bugging me forever. Who is Jubs?



oh god. I have to have this in my sig. plz let me


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> Anyone?



I don't think we have anything planned like this but it's definitely a possibility.


----------



## Superpenguin

Prof Gallows said:


> oh god. I have to have this in my sig. plz let me



You can have it.
I thought it was Justin or Jeremy or someone but then it seems people imply Jubs is a location and it's just confusing.


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> I don't think we have anything planned like this but it's definitely a possibility.



SOCK I LOVE YOU. FINALLY SOMEONE RESPONDS. <3 <3 <3


----------



## captinal

Sporge27 said:


> Feel free to ask the staff any questions here.



how o I use the chat


----------



## Prof Gallows

captinal said:


> how o I use the chat



Click the chat tab, put in a username and hit join.


----------



## Wish

I can't check my notifications, I think the banner is in the way. I keep getting redirected home


----------



## Jeremy

Litwick said:


> I can't check my notifications, I think the banner is in the way. I keep getting redirected home



Fixed for now, but I'll have to fix the sunrise and sunset later because they were messing with it.


----------



## Isabella

How do you make a blog post? I can't find it anywhere


----------



## Micah

Click _Blog Tree_ under the banner, then Create New Post.


----------



## Enyeto

The IRC chat hasn't been working for me either today or yesterday. But it worked fine two days ago. 

I click chat, the login window pops up, I hit 'login', and then it says...

'Connecting to Geekshed, Please Wait...
Connected to GeekShed.'

But then  it doesn't go to the chat, and the login window pops up again for some reason. If I login again, it repeats.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Works for me.

Not really sure. Have you tried clearing your browser cache?


----------



## Joey

How do you put a line through your word/sentence?


----------



## AndyB

Joey said:


> How do you put a line through your word/sentence?



Grab a pen and draw across your monitor.
Only joking in brackets, put an s like so: (s)But instead of those, us these  [ ] to enter the right code.(/s)


----------



## Joey

Thanks. Testing


----------



## ryanf

Could you install Tapatalk? It's a free plugin that allows the forum to be accessed on mobile easier with the Tapatalk app for iPhone and Android?

http://www.tapatalk.com/activate_tapatalk.php

Once again, it's free and the most widely used way to allow mobile access.


----------



## Isabella

Micah said:


> Click _Blog Tree_ under the banner, then Create New Post.



Oh for some reason yesterday Create New Post wasn't showing up. But thanks.


----------



## Littlemyuu

Hello,
I had my title changed about 2 weeks ago to ''One day dreamer'' and now it changed back to ''Junior Member''?
is it only temporary? I don't know if its a bug or something


----------



## SockHead

Littlemyuu said:


> Hello,
> I had my title changed about 2 weeks ago to ''One day dreamer'' and now it changed back to ''Junior Member''?
> is it only temporary? I don't know if its a bug or something



It's most likely a glitch, and won't come back. It's something that's been happening to some users and we haven't yet found a solution. The only way for you to get it back is if you purchase it again. Sorry for the inconvenience!


----------



## Lauren

Will there ever be a TBT app?


----------



## oath2order

Can we create a bigger differentiation of the FORUM marketplace and Re-Tail on the forums?


----------



## Ashtot

Does buying and selling AC stuff really belong in the marketplace at all?


----------



## oath2order

You said:


> Does buying and selling AC stuff really belong in the marketplace at all?



No. This forum is where it SHOULD go.


----------



## Caius

Lauren said:


> Will there ever be a TBT app?



Doubt it unless someone has some serious skills. 



oath2order said:


> Can we create a bigger differentiation of the FORUM marketplace and Re-Tail on the forums?



That's a good question. It's pretty obvious to me because the forum marketplace is at the top listed under general stuff, while Re-tail is down with the AC stuff. It really comes down to people paying attention.


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> Doubt it unless someone has some serious skills.
> 
> 
> 
> That's a good question. It's pretty obvious to me because the forum marketplace is at the top listed under general stuff, while Re-tail is down with the AC stuff. It really comes down to people paying attention.




Okay the new notice there is nice <3


----------



## Caius

That wasn't me but yeah it is.


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Hi, I was banned about an hour ago, and the reason was for Alternate Account. Luckily Jeremy unbanned me for the time being, I was just wondering if the mod who did it sees this and could help me? Because I don't have an alternate account and would prefer it not to happen again! haha


----------



## Prof Gallows

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Hi, I was banned about an hour ago, and the reason was for Alternate Account. Luckily Jeremy unbanned me for the time being, I was just wondering if the mod who did it sees this and could help me? Because I don't have an alternate account and would prefer it not to happen again! haha



This has happened to some other members as well.
I currently don't know what the situation is, or who or what caused it. Sorry for anyone who was banned. I'm also working on trying to unban people who have this problem.


----------



## Wish

Where is the block link?


----------



## AndyB

"Add To Ignore List" is on the person you wish to ignore/block.


----------



## oath2order

Could you guys add in a section in our profiles for Dream Addresses?


----------



## Spekkyo

oath2order said:


> Could you guys add in a section in our profiles for Dream Addresses?


This is a good idea!


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Could you guys add in a section in our profiles for Dream Addresses?



Yes, I was planing on it.


----------



## Haileykitten

I have accidentally spammed a thread (before i knew we are not able to delete boards!)
I need to delete some,  can I ask for your help or can I do it? 

Thank you


----------



## AndyB

Haileykitten said:


> I have accidentally spammed a thread (before i knew we are not able to delete boards!)
> I need to delete some,  can I ask for your help or can I do it?
> 
> Thank you



If you report the ones you wanted deleted, with the message to delete it, we can see it and get right on it.


----------



## talisheo

Help please~
How do I delete a post?
I know this question seems stupid, but I honestly don't know how. I've clicked the edit/delete but I do not know where to go from there....


----------



## oath2order

talisheo said:


> Help please~
> How do I delete a post?
> I know this question seems stupid, but I honestly don't know how. I've clicked the edit/delete but I do not know where to go from there....



Read the above posts.


----------



## talisheo

I have a shop, and the catalog for it is so long that it breaks the character limit. Is it possible for me to post the catalog in google docs and post a link to the google docs so people can view the catalog?


----------



## Prof Gallows

talisheo said:


> I have a shop, and the catalog for it is so long that it breaks the character limit. Is it possible for me to post the catalog in google docs and post a link to the google docs so people can view the catalog?



Don't see why not.


----------



## charmed girl

Hi there, I am new to this site only joined two days ago... this might sound really stupid but how do I write and post a blog entry?


----------



## AndyB

charmed girl said:


> Hi there, I am new to this site only joined two days ago... this might sound really stupid but how do I write and post a blog entry?



If you post a few more times it'll let you do so.


----------



## ren

Hello! I'm new to this site, and I draw! I want to open a shop of some sort where do I art requests in exchange for items that I'm looking for; which thread would be the best place to post this? I'm caught between Re-Tail and the Museum;;


----------



## Prof Gallows

ren said:


> Hello! I'm new to this site, and I draw! I want to open a shop of some sort where do I art requests in exchange for items that I'm looking for; which thread would be the best place to post this? I'm caught between Re-Tail and the Museum;;



I'd say the Museum.


----------



## ren

Prof Gallows said:


> I'd say the Museum.


Thank you!


----------



## ewinik7

How can I delete my account?  PM me...


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Just curious about the home decor contest's status. Voting isn't up yet and it appears PapaNer nor any mod has done anything with it today. Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy

PumpkinVine47 said:


> Just curious about the home decor contest's status. Voting isn't up yet and it appears PapaNer nor any mod has done anything with it today. Thanks!



Well PapaNer has been missing, so we will wait a little longer and then if he doesn't show up we will have to take it over.  But like I mentioned in the other thread, both the home design contest and the storyboard contest are being delayed.


----------



## Jeremy

ewinik7 said:


> How can I delete my account?  PM me...



Just don't login?  What's the point of deleting it?


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Jeremy said:


> Well PapaNer has been missing, so we will wait a little longer and then if he doesn't show up we will have to take it over.  But like I mentioned in the other thread, both the home design contest and the storyboard contest are being delayed.



Oh. I didn't know they were officially delayed. Maybe the thread should get edited to inform people of this, if it hasn't yet? 

And what about people who posted their entries before the original deadline? Can they re-enter or modify their entry?


----------



## WhitneyLeigh23

Just a suggestion; maybe have a "Dream Address" spot to put in your profile under your 3DS code so that people can see it under your avi when you make posts, like the 3DS code?
Just a suggestion, don't know if it's a good one ^^


----------



## Prof Gallows

WhitneyLeigh23 said:


> Just a suggestion; maybe have a "Dream Address" spot to put in your profile under your 3DS code so that people can see it under your avi when you make posts, like the 3DS code?
> Just a suggestion, don't know if it's a good one ^^





oath2order said:


> Could you guys add in a section in our profiles for Dream Addresses?






Jeremy said:


> Yes, I was planing on it.



^^^
=]


----------



## Caius

Do you think your signature is appropriate?


----------



## charmed girl

How do you write and post a blog? I have tried to write a blog but can't seem to figure out how?


----------



## AndyB

charmed girl said:


> How do you write and post a blog? I have tried to write a blog but can't seem to figure out how?



As told before, you need to post more before you are able to.


----------



## charmed girl

oh ok I didn't know I was told before as I couldn't find the thread I originally asked on. Thankyou for letting me know


----------



## Temari

Is there a way to change your birthday? I have no idea why it's so messed up........It says I was born last year when that's obviously not possible since I've had this account since 2009.....


----------



## Nigel

MintSwift said:


> Is there a way to change your birthday? I have no idea why it's so messed up........It says I was born last year when that's obviously not possible since I've had this account since 2009.....



Also you might have trouble typing if you were 1 year old.


Click on settings at the top, then click on edit profile and there should be a field for it there.


----------



## AndyB

MintSwift said:


> Is there a way to change your birthday? I have no idea why it's so messed up........It says I was born last year when that's obviously not possible since I've had this account since 2009.....



Go to your settings and edit your Profile.


----------



## Temari

AndyB said:


> Go to your settings and edit your Profile.



thanks C:


----------



## sydney

Staff! How do I make a "spoiler" code? that hides text?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler



text here[/ spoiler]

Without the space in the second spoiler.

and 



Spoiler: title



text here[/ spoiler]

If you want a title on your spoiler.


----------



## sydney

that's easy! thank you ~


----------



## Prof Gallows

You're welcome.



[size=-10]Sorry for ninja-ing your post Sockhead. =O[/size]


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> You're welcome.
> 
> 
> 
> [size=-10]Sorry for ninja-ing your post Sockhead. =O[/size]



It's all good. I messed up anyway haha


----------



## Kalyppso

I created this thread and then realized my question could have // should have gone here ... And so:



Kalyppso said:


> I've seen people post designs inspired by television shows and other copy written material. Before I create a tumblr for the sake of uploading photos and sharing designs, I have to ask: is that permissible? Both by the rules of this site and those of Nintendo (the latter being relevant at least because I see that all images uploaded through the process detailed here will be hashtagged to them)?
> 
> I don't want to give examples and get others in trouble, and also do not wish to get myself into trouble. Please let me know! If the designs are dictated as being Fair Use, as no real world currencies are involved, that would make sense, but I don't want to jump to conclusions. I am eager to get involved in this community. C:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kalyppso said:


> I created this thread and then realized my question could have // should have gone here ... And so:



It's not for real life profit, so I would assume it's fine.


----------



## Kalyppso

Thank you for the swift reply! c:


----------



## Dagger311

How does the shop sell out of items, when it is a virtual shop?


----------



## SockHead

Dagger311 said:


> How does the shop sell out of items, when it is a virtual shop?



That's something that I've been trying to ask Jer for basically all of my conscience life.


----------



## Sporge27

AndyB said:


> If you report the ones you wanted deleted, with the message to delete it, we can see it and get right on it.



this one


----------



## Dandie

I can't see the create new post button in the blog tree.


----------



## broadwaythecat

You need to make more posts on the forums before you can make a blog post. (I think)


----------



## Dandie

Oh. Thanks!


----------



## Gladtobemom

Do you know of a place where there is a step by step guide to getting a QR code pattern into animal crossing?


----------



## AndyB

Gladtobemom said:


> Do you know of a place where there is a step by step guide to getting a QR code pattern into animal crossing?



To get the machine or how to scan a code?
Either way, talk to Sable for several days and she'll eventually warm up to you and give you the machine.
Once you have it, talk to her again or access the machine and you can scan in the QR codes there. Also there you can get QR codes for patterns you've designed.


----------



## sydney

staaaffff ~ How do you put your own design in the Fancy Frame?


----------



## sydney

Is it retail.... I bet it's retail


----------



## AndyB

If it's an item that allowed patterns on it, then yes, Re-Tail is where to go for that.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

What's going on with the home decoration contest? Is a mod going to take it over, or is it just doing to die a slow, withering death?


----------



## Prof Gallows

PumpkinVine47 said:


> What's going on with the home decoration contest? Is a mod going to take it over, or is it just doing to die a slow, withering death?



As far as I'm aware if for some reason the member hosting it doesn't come back, then someone else will handle it.


----------



## xkassidy

If I wanted to open an Art shop for signatures that include animal-crossing related only would I submit the thread to TBT Market Place or in the Museum?


----------



## AndyB

xkassidy said:


> If I wanted to open an Art shop for signatures that include animal-crossing related only would I submit the thread to TBT Market Place or in the Museum?



Market Place, as you'd be selling them.


----------



## kidcryptid

I bought the upgrade for a 150px width avatar, yet it keeps resizing it to 110px. Any ideas? Thanks!

EDIT: Nevermind, I now see the height is still 100px which kinda makes buying them separately not make a lot of sense.


----------



## TiffaniMichele

I don't know where to ask this so I'll post it here. 

See my signature? How do I get the little bar to say something other than "spoiler" because it's not a spoiler, it's information about my town. I've seen other signatures with bars saying things other than "spoiler".

I hope that makes sense, lol!


----------



## AndyB

TiffaniMichele said:


> I don't know where to ask this so I'll post it here.
> 
> See my signature? How do I get the little bar to say something other than "spoiler" because it's not a spoiler, it's information about my town. I've seen other signatures with bars saying things other than "spoiler".
> 
> I hope that makes sense, lol!



When making the spoiler, in the first tag add = and whatever you want in there. So it goes (Spoiler=Town Info)
For example: 



Spoiler: Town Info



Insert Info here.


----------



## PumpkinVine47

Prof Gallows said:


> As far as I'm aware if for some reason the member hosting it doesn't come back, then someone else will handle it.



Yes, but my concern is that no mod has done that yet. We're pushing two weeks since the contest was supposed to close. A lot of people put time and effort into their homes and it feels like it was all for naught.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Where would I go to apply for Staff?


----------



## broadwaythecat

mlnintendo97 said:


> Where would I go to apply for Staff?



....I think that the staff decides who gets to be staff...


----------



## oath2order

Yeah, you don't apply. It's very much of the "You don't come to us, we'll come to you" thing.


----------



## AndyB

We did have applications a while back, but that isn't of a great concern right now.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Thanks for the answers guys, I appreciate it!


----------



## Jake

is there a way to sort through threads in re-tail and the able sisters by their prefixes? (like only show threads which say [shop] etc..)


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> is there a way to sort through threads in re-tail and the able sisters by their prefixes? (like only show threads which say [shop] etc..)



Yup! Just click a prefix on a thread or scroll to the bottom where it says "Thread Display Options". It's half the point of having the prefixes, perhaps we should make this clearer.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Yup! Just click a prefix on a thread or scroll to the bottom where it says "Thread Display Options". It's half the point of having the prefixes, perhaps we should make this clearer.



n i am just dumb.

thx


----------



## Amykins

I remember being a mod for Kongregate. Fun times. 

I have a question though, what are the rules of conduct for the site? I can't really seem to find any listed anywhere.


----------



## Farobi

How do Bells get to be given (in tbt)? Like by the amount of content of the post or it is given by staff?


----------



## Justin

mlnintendo97 said:


> Where would I go to apply for Staff?



We open applications from time to time when we are in need of new staff members, they're currently closed though. You never know when we might open them again. 



Amykins said:


> I remember being a mod for Kongregate. Fun times.
> 
> I have a question though, what are the rules of conduct for the site? I can't really seem to find any listed anywhere.



There aren't currently any publicly posted rules of conduct. The general rule of thumb here is to use your own common sense as to what is okay, and we'll send you a friendly PM warning if necessary.



Farobi said:


> How do Bells get to be given (in tbt)? Like by the amount of content of the post or it is given by staff?



You may want to take a look at this thread:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> There aren't currently any publicly posted rules of conduct. The general rule of thumb here is to use your own common sense as to what is okay, and we'll send you a friendly PM warning if necessary.



weren't we meant to get rules like 29576353 years ago?


----------



## kidcryptid

My custom title reverted back to "Member". Any reason why?


----------



## Caius

kidcryptid said:


> My custom title reverted back to "Member". Any reason why?



If you updated your profile, there's a glitch that resets your title. Sorry for the inconvenience.


----------



## Minnie mouse

How do I get a signature?


----------



## Horus

Minnie mouse said:


> How do I get a signature?



Go to settings, then hit edit signature on the bar on the left


Spoiler










And please tell me you don't mean an actual image, I put effort into those pictures :c


----------



## Minnie mouse

O okay thanks


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I know this is a stupid question but here it is.

Could I make a Time Travelers Community? I want to be able to talk with other TTers and not have anyone saying we shouldn't do it or that it is cheating. It's okay if I can't, just thought I'd try.


----------



## Horus

Zr388 said:


> Time Travelling is frowned upon!


Regarding his post, I'd say don't make it just yet and wait for the official rules or until a mod replies

I believe that TTing is a preference of the player, if someone doesn't TT they shouldn't trade with TTers and just mind their own business. So instead of being against the rules, there should be a tidbit under your avatar saying "Time Traveler" or something.

I don't really know why I'm answering your post sense I'm not a mod but I'm really bored


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Lots of people who replied to that thread said that the TTing part should be removed, because it is the player's preference and some people have to do it.


----------



## Horus

Tom said:


> Frowned Upon = Not Warn Worthy
> 
> That's really what I'm taking away from it that you guys don't seem to be. You're not likely to get slapped with a ban for kicking it with Doc and Marty in the future or past.


Well Kippla, Tom said it so you're good to go


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Horus said:


> Well Kippla, Tom said it so you're good to go



*Tom is not staff please don't hate me D;


----------



## Horus

Tom too modest


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I'll wait for an actual staff to verify, just to be clear. 

Question, in more detail: Can I create a Time Travelers Community/Club? It would be for playing with each other in TTed towns, sharing our crazy TTing stories and be with people like us, where no one is frowning upon us. It would be great, so we can all have a good time chatting with our own kind of player. It would also be open to legit players who wouldn't be mean or rude to us because we TT, but would share in with us even if they don't TT at all. If it isn't allowed, that's okay.


----------



## Jeremy

Kippla said:


> I'll wait for an actual staff to verify, just to be clear.
> 
> Question, in more detail: Can I create a Time Travelers Community/Club? It would be for playing with each other in TTed towns, sharing our crazy TTing stories and be with people like us, where no one is frowning upon us. It would be great, so we can all have a good time chatting with our own kind of player. It would also be open to legit players who wouldn't be mean or rude to us because we TT, but would share in with us even if they don't TT at all. If it isn't allowed, that's okay.


Yes you can.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Thank you, Jeremy!


----------



## Horus

Ohey, while I'm here, do we need a mod to create a group?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Horus said:


> Ohey, while I'm here, do we need a mod to create a group?



Nope.

You buy it from the shop. There is a shop option that says "Make a Group". Once you buy it, you can go into your inventory and make it.


----------



## Horus

Well, wishing I didn't give out all of my TBT bells to random people 

All of the clubs looked like they were from old TBT so I assumed we couldn't create them ourselves


----------



## Aquadirt

I hope this is seen!!  To anyone with the power to change things about this board, I have a suggestion.  

In Re-tail, people often do auctions.  They are often from different time zones, however.  Could we get a centralized "Time Zone" for the board, and maybe display that time somewhere on each page?  It is difficult to know when one of these auctions is really going to end.  They will say 500 pm the next day and it ends up ending at like 300 for me.  I just think this could help to alleviate some confusion.


----------



## Hayate

Aquadirt said:


> I hope this is seen!!  To anyone with the power to change things about this board, I have a suggestion.
> 
> In Re-tail, people often do auctions.  They are often from different time zones, however.  Could we get a centralized "Time Zone" for the board, and maybe display that time somewhere on each page?  It is difficult to know when one of these auctions is really going to end.  They will say 500 pm the next day and it ends up ending at like 300 for me.  I just think this could help to alleviate some confusion.



As long as they say the timezone you can just use google, and then even make a count down clock too. Having a standard clock won't help, people would still set the end time for there time zone, it'd be weird not to.

I put some TBT bells in the bank, and have now completely forgotten how I got to the bank, how do you do it again?


----------



## Scribbler397

Glaceon said:


> As long as they say the timezone you can just use google, and then even make a count down clock too. Having a standard clock won't help, people would still set the end time for there time zone, it'd be weird not to.
> 
> I put some TBT bells in the bank, and have now completely forgotten how I got to the bank, how do you do it again?



It is in the menu on the left hand side of the shop.


----------



## Hayate

Scribbler397 said:


> It is in the menu on the left hand side of the shop.



Found it once and could not find it again, looked everywhere. Thanks for the help =]


----------



## Farobi

Why do a lot of people not accept Duping while TT is accepted? I know TT'ing part of the game and stuff (as villagers can reference it), but Nintendo didn't fix the Duping glitch as if it is now "intended" for the game. I see no problem in Duping, but one should just be cautious when doing it. Sorry if its against the rules but it kind of raised my curiousity on the subject.


----------



## Horus

Farobi said:


> Why do a lot of people not accept Duping while TT is accepted? I know TT'ing part of the game and stuff (as villagers can reference it), but Nintendo didn't fix the Duping glitch as if it is now "intended" for the game. I see no problem in Duping, but one should just be cautious when doing it. Sorry if its against the rules but it kind of raised my curiousity on the subject.



If you could dupe gold in real life, what do you think will happen? It'd become worthless. I don't know why Nintendo hasn't fixed it, probably because it's too difficult too but it really hurts the economy.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Farobi said:


> Why do a lot of people not accept Duping while TT is accepted? I know TT'ing part of the game and stuff (as villagers can reference it), but Nintendo didn't fix the Duping glitch as if it is now "intended" for the game. I see no problem in Duping, but one should just be cautious when doing it. Sorry if its against the rules but it kind of raised my curiousity on the subject.



It makes items lose their worth and it is considered cheating.

Oh yeah, and is it possible to make a thread in the Train Station just for people asking to come over for shops/Katrina/Katie, etc.? It would save a lot of space.


----------



## Amykins

Is there any hope of "restocking" the items in the forum store?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> Oh yeah, and is it possible to make a thread in the Train Station just for people asking to come over for shops/Katrina/Katie, etc.? It would save a lot of space.



That's what the train station is made for. As long as it involves wanting someone to come over or wanting to go somewhere, it goes in the Train Station. That applies for Katrina, Katie, turnip prices, or just wanting to play with someone. Re-Tail is for anything to do with selling, buying, or trading items.

Having one big thread for it would just be confusing.



Amykins said:


> Is there any hope of "restocking" the items in the forum store?



Probably not.


----------



## Amykins

Why not? It's not like you guys have any overhead. This is ridiculous.


----------



## AndyB

Amykins said:


> Why not? It's not like you guys have any overhead. This is ridiculous.



Because it comes down to Jeremy.


----------



## Jas0n

AndyB said:


> Because it comes down to Jeremy.



I find it hilarious that the Avatar Width extension is in stock, but not the Height one.

STEP UP YOUR GAME JEREMY.


----------



## Hivernale

Hello, I have a problem with the thread, I can't read spoilers, can someone help me please ?
I used firefox and google chrome !


----------



## BellGreen

Hivernale said:


> Hello, I have a problem with the thread, I can't read spoilers, can someone help me please ?
> I used firefox and google chrome !


I use google chrome and it's fine for me. Update your browsers?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hivernale said:


> Hello, I have a problem with the thread, I can't read spoilers, can someone help me please ?
> I used firefox and google chrome !



What does it look like when you click the spoiler?


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> I find it hilarious that the Avatar Width extension is in stock, but not the Height one.
> 
> STEP UP YOUR GAME JEREMY.



That one is on purpose as far as I know. Height extension is discontinued I believe.


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> That one is on purpose as far as I know. Height extension is discontinued I believe.



Well isn't that just a bunch of fried apple chips.


----------



## Jonjon

I've noticed "Wi-Fi Rating" under everyone's avatar in the Retail Forum. Has it been there, or was I blind?


----------



## AndyB

Jonjon said:


> I've noticed "Wi-Fi Rating" under everyone's avatar in the Retail Forum. Has it been there, or was I blind?



It's been put in today, however it's mostly in it's testing stages right now.


----------



## Elliot

Sexiest staff member on the forum so far?


----------



## Caius

Elliot said:


> Sexiest staff member on the forum so far?



Jubs


----------



## Prof Gallows

Definitely Jubs.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Definitely Jubs.



200% jubs


----------



## Justin

second place is smart tech dragon


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> second place is smart tech dragon



Puff. The. Magic. Dragon.


----------



## Hivernale

Prof Gallows said:


> What does it look like when you click the spoiler?



Hello, I think I already have the lastest version of firefox and google chrome, when I click on the spoiler, nothing happens, it doesn't show anything


----------



## kidcryptid

Can a mod change the topic title of my thread? I tried but it's not working. Free Fossils is fine.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?75862-Fossil-Swap


----------



## Liv

You should be able to change the title of your thread by choosing "Go Advanced" while editing the first post.

In the future, it might be a lot easier for the staff if you report the thread with the correct title so a staff member can change it for you.


----------



## Prof Gallows

kidcryptid said:


> Can a mod change the topic title of my thread?



Okay, I changed it.




Liv said:


> In the future, it might be a lot easier for the staff if you report the thread with the correct title so a staff member can change it for you.



Yes, please. It's a lot easier for us to get on top of things if they're reported.


----------



## kidcryptid

Thanks Prof Gallows. Any idea why I couldn't change it? As Liv stated, I went into advanced editing and changed the title. It showed the new title on the actual page of the tread, but in the thread listing it showed it as the original name?


----------



## matt

Ive recently made some threads but they don't show up in my latest started threads page...why?


----------



## Jas0n

kidcryptid said:


> Thanks Prof Gallows. Any idea why I couldn't change it? As Liv stated, I went into advanced editing and changed the title. It showed the new title on the actual page of the tread, but in the thread listing it showed it as the original name?



I believe Jeremy recently changed this. There was a restriction on the period of time you had to change your thread title before it locked in. In any new threads you make you should be able to edit them indefinitely. The best way to do it is to go to the board where you posted the thread and double click just to the right of the title. You'll get an edit box and you can change the name from there.


----------



## kidcryptid

Jas0n said:


> I believe Jeremy recently changed this. There was a restriction on the period of time you had to change your thread title before it locked in. In any new threads you make you should be able to edit them indefinitely. The best way to do it is to go to the board where you posted the thread and double click just to the right of the title. You'll get an edit box and you can change the name from there.



Great! Thanks for that info, buddy.


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:


> I believe Jeremy recently changed this. There was a restriction on the period of time you had to change your thread title before it locked in. In any new threads you make you should be able to edit them indefinitely. The best way to do it is to go to the board where you posted the thread and double click just to the right of the title. You'll get an edit box and you can change the name from there.



Actually, I put the setting to 0 thinking it would use the number to mean infinite, but it used it to mean... 0.  So it should be set at a month now.  I think it was half a month before?


----------



## rickyi2

I just started today and i wanted to know, how do i make my own thread?


----------



## Caius

rickyi2 said:


> I just started today and i wanted to know, how do i make my own thread?


----------



## Snow

Any chance of the collectables in the shop getting a restock? I waited until I had enough bells to get them all and now 2 of them are sold out! Thanks!!


----------



## Scribbler397

I am just curious. I know people like their threads being bumped. Are you allowed to buy and sell bumps? It just seems like it would be something that people would do, and I am surprised that I don't see it.


----------



## Snow

Snow said:


> Any chance of the collectables in the shop getting a restock? I waited until I had enough bells to get them all and now 2 of them are sold out! Thanks!!



is it better to contact mods for issues like this? or post separate threads? I'm guessing this question didn't go here since it's not getting a reply.


----------



## AndyB

Snow said:


> is it better to contact mods for issues like this? or post separate threads? I'm guessing this question didn't go here since it's not getting a reply.



The mods aren't the ones that restock them, Jeremy would be the main person for that. Be patient and he'll get around to it. He had just restocked a lot of items in there.
Also, this has been asked a lot and is answered just as many times.


----------



## Horus

^


Well, sense Jeremy is the only one who can restock those items, he's the only one who can answer. He sort of already answered this question though; whenever he feels like it

Took way to long to post :d


----------



## Snow

AndyB said:


> The mods aren't the ones that restock them, Jeremy would be the main person for that. Be patient and he'll get around to it. He had just restocked a lot of items in there.
> Also, this has been asked a lot and is answered just as many times.



no problem, thanks for letting me know. I just wasn't sure of the most appropriate place to ask about it and didn't want to ask in more than one place!


----------



## Aerochic01

How do you start a new thread?


----------



## oath2order

Aerochic01 said:


> How do you start a new thread?





Zr388 said:


>



This.


----------



## Jarachi29

I am sorry if this has already been answered. Why is there a limit of 40 images on one thread? Are some threads allowed to exceed this limit upon request and or reasoning? I just recently tried to make my shop thread organized by using a grid/table and inserting small images for every item I had to offer in a spoiler based on which section it belonged to. That way I can have people easily see an item with its name below it and go "Oh, I have that!" or show them what it looks like without them going through the trouble of having to ask me or search around for an image for it. I didn't find out about the 40 image limit until I tried to save changes on my thread with 41 images that I wanted to preview, so.... yeah. :X


----------



## Prof Gallows

There isn't a limit for 40 images per thread, it's 40 images per post.

It's most likely going to stay that way, but for future reference, when you make a shop make sure to have your OP, and then another post under it in the event you want to reserve the space for more text/images.


----------



## Jarachi29

Prof Gallows said:


> There isn't a limit for 40 images per thread, it's 40 images per post.
> 
> It's most likely going to stay that way, but for future reference, when you make a shop make sure to have your OP, and then another post under it in the event you want to reserve the space for more text/images.



Oh yeah, sorry, post is what I meant. Thank you!


----------



## talisheo

My inbox won't let me delete messages D : what do I do?


----------



## Jake

someone unban me from the irc or i'll commit suicide k thx


thx


----------



## Pixelshift

How do Bells work on the forums?


----------



## Justin

Pixelshift said:


> How do Bells work on the forums?



I'd give this handy thread a read: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## talisheo

I want to be able to have more then 1 image in my signature, will the upgrade for that ever be available in the shops again?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

talisheo said:


> I want to be able to have more then 1 image in my signature, will the upgrade for that ever be available in the shops again?



You can just use "[IMG ]Image URL[/IMG ] to insert an image, and it doesn't matter how many images you can add to your signature, there is not a limit.


----------



## Danni_Castelia

Hello! I've tried looking almost everywhere, but I can't seem to find any threads having to do with role playing. Animal crossing is an amazing game and role playing in it would be awesome. Anyways do you guys have like a group or thread?


----------



## AndyB

There was an RP board, but that was closed. People had wanted to bring it back, so as a test there is a thread somewhere in brewsters.
Sadly, it's been somewhat buried and inactive.


----------



## Bacon Boy

When are we going to hold Bell-Con, where we all meet up in some hotel/someone's house/abandoned warehouse?


----------



## AndyB

Bacon Boy said:


> When are we going to hold Bell-Con, where we all meet up in some hotel/someone's house/abandoned warehouse?



What do you mean when? Right now. Why do you think everyone of the staff has been "busy", they're all here at my house.


----------



## Bacon Boy

AndyB said:


> What do you mean when? Right now. Why do you think everyone of the staff has been "busy", they're all here at my house.


Crap. I'm late! I was supposed to bring the food. D:


----------



## oath2order

AndyB said:


> There was an RP board, but that was closed. People had wanted to bring it back, so as a test there is a thread somewhere in brewsters.
> Sadly, it's been somewhat buried and inactive.



There's also an RP going on in the Basement.


----------



## Jeremy

Bacon Boy said:


> Crap. I'm late! I was supposed to bring the food. D:



You think we are here in his house willingly? I use the word house lightly because he put us in an old barn with no windows.


----------



## windfall

Jeremy said:


> You think we are here in his house willingly? I use the word house lightly because he put us in an old barn with no windows.



At least there's internet, amirite?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jeremy said:


> You think we are here in his house willingly? I use the word house lightly because he put us in an old barn with no windows.



We have limited internet access, but it's dark and all I can hear is Jefferson Airplane playing really loud somewhere off in the distance.


----------



## Mao

It says that I have 1 unread visitor when I don't? Does anyone know why? Its really bugging me @_@ Thanks ^^


----------



## Bacon Boy

Prof Gallows said:


> We have limited internet access, but it's dark and all I can hear is Jefferson Airplane playing really loud somewhere off in the distance.


At least you have something to listen to! Think positively! Andy will release you guys someday.


----------



## link.windwaker

I had a question about making my signature just a little bigger, I just feel the words are to small to read, (someone told me they couldn't find the FC...)is this something you can do from the site or do i have to do it in a program like photoshop?

or if you think its good let me know and i wont worry about it! :]


----------



## bikiniprincess

AndyB said:


> There was an RP board, but that was closed. People had wanted to bring it back, so as a test there is a thread somewhere in brewsters.
> Sadly, it's been somewhat buried and inactive.



Awww, RPing can be fun, but I can understand how it got buried so easily.
Not that I RP anymore.


----------



## Prof Gallows

link.windwaker said:


> I had a question about making my signature just a little bigger, I just feel the words are to small to read, (someone told me they couldn't find the FC...)is this something you can do from the site or do i have to do it in a program like photoshop?
> 
> or if you think its good let me know and i wont worry about it! :]



You have to do it yourself. It could probably do with a tiny bit of resizing, but you can read it all the way it is. Up to you.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I was wondering. I found out about the TBT shop today and I noticed some stuff was sold out. Is it sold out for good? How soon should I expect some of the items that are currently sold out to be purchasable again?


----------



## Hayate

Lurrdoc said:


> I was wondering. I found out about the TBT shop today and I noticed some stuff was sold out. Is it sold out for good? How soon should I expect some of the items that are currently sold out to be purchasable again?



One of the Mods (I forget which) can re-stock the items. Some are sold out forever though, I think the avatar width is never to be sold again.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Glaceon said:


> One of the Mods (I forget which) can re-stock the items. Some are sold out forever though, I think the avatar width is never to be sold again.



Ah, okay, thank you for your response. I'm mostly just interested in the Japanese Dobutsu no Mori signs.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Jeremy is in charge of restocking. Lots of people have asked for restocking, including me.


----------



## Lurrdoc

I like to keep my messages clean by deleting old stuff. I just tried deleting my visitor messages to have my profile clean and then I noticed it was still there, only it shows that someone had posted. Is there no way to actually delete visitor messages clean?


----------



## Justin

Lurrdoc said:


> I like to keep my messages clean by deleting old stuff. I just tried deleting my visitor messages to have my profile clean and then I noticed it was still there, only it shows that someone had posted. Is there no way to actually delete visitor messages clean?



It's possible, but you'll need one of us to do it for you. This is to prevent potential abuse where someone tries to delete evidence of abusive messages or something else. You can only 'soft' delete them, where we can still see the content of messages if necessary.

Anyway, looking at your messages, I'd be more than happy to permanently delete them all for you if that's what you want.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Justin said:


> It's possible, but you'll need one of us to do it for you. This is to prevent potential abuse where someone tries to delete evidence of abusive messages or something else. You can only 'soft' delete them, where we can still see the content of messages if necessary.
> 
> Anyway, looking at your messages, I'd be more than happy to permanently delete them all for you if that's what you want.



Oh, nah, if I can't do it myself than I won't bother the staff with something so small. Just wanted my question answered and you did that very well. Thank you very much.


----------



## BellGreen

Is it OK if I post a "Rumors and Misinformation" thread in the New Leaf board?


----------



## Hayate

Justin said:


> It's possible, but you'll need one of us to do it for you. This is to prevent potential abuse where someone tries to delete evidence of abusive messages or something else. You can only 'soft' delete them, where we can still see the content of messages if necessary.
> 
> Anyway, looking at your messages, I'd be more than happy to permanently delete them all for you if that's what you want.



I deleted like 50 VMs to tidy my profile up, could you fully delete them for me? It really annoys me seeing 5 pages of Message deleted by Glaceon =[


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Is it OK if I post a "Rumors and Misinformation" thread in the New Leaf board?



Not that i'm staff (but i will be soon #sweg)

but why wouldn't it be ok..?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Glaceon said:


> I deleted like 50 VMs to tidy my profile up, could you fully delete them for me? It really annoys me seeing 5 pages of Message deleted by Glaceon =[



All of the ones you wanted deleted should be gone now.


----------



## poliwag0

I'm trying to post in a thread but my posts won't shop up.

Edit: they're working now


----------



## BellGreen

Sorry if this is offtopic, but I just noticed the home screen with Pikmin! It's Pikmin 3 release today, right?


----------



## Rlss

How do I get to the area behind the market place?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rlss said:


> How do I get to the area behind the market place?



Talk to Digby. The area he takes you to is the streetpass plaza where the homes of people you streetpass will show up.


----------



## saccharine

Would it be possible to edit titles in groups in the future? o 3 o

Or is it already possible? If so, I'm blind and would appreciate some guidance.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Why are the staff members so dang awesome?

Now, my real question. When our(BellBringerGreen and I)mini movie comes out, would we post a debut thread in Brewster's or the New Leaf board? I just wanna know since we are beginning filming soon. :]


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> Why are the staff members so dang awesome?
> 
> Now, my real question. When our(BellBringerGreen and I)mini movie comes out, would we post a debut thread in Brewster's or the New Leaf board? I just wanna know since we are beginning filming soon. :]



You'd probably have better luck of people seeing it if you post it in the Museum. Since it's something you guys made, it would belong in there.



saccharine said:


> Would it be possible to edit titles in groups in the future? o 3 o
> 
> Or is it already possible? If so, I'm blind and would appreciate some guidance.



Can you elaborate on that a bit?

What sort of titles? Topic titles or?


----------



## saccharine

Prof Gallows said:


> Can you elaborate on that a bit?
> 
> What sort of titles? Topic titles or?


Topic titles in groups.

Outside of groups, in the regular forums, we can change the topic titles. But within groups, topics posted can't have their titles changed.


----------



## Prof Gallows

saccharine said:


> Topic titles in groups.
> 
> Outside of groups, in the regular forums, we can change the topic titles. But within groups, topics posted can't have their titles changed.



I tried to see if I could edit topic titles in my own group, and I'm not able to either. So it must be something to do with vB. Sorry I can't help anymore than that. =/


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Okay, thanks Prof!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Okay, thanks Prof!


----------



## broadwaythecat

Can I make a group for people who use Flipnote 3D?


----------



## Hayate

lookyhooky said:


> Can I make a group for people who use Flipnote 3D?


If you have the TBT bells you can, sure there is a pokemon group or something


----------



## Marceline

I was just wondering... how long do you have to wait to post again without your post merging in with your previous post?


----------



## Jas0n

Marceline said:


> I was just wondering... how long do you have to wait to post again without your post merging in with your previous post?



Speaking of post merging, I think it needs a little tweaking. It's not actually possible to reserve extra posts after your original post in a thread because the posts just merge together. Someone who's name I forget brought this up in IRC a while back.


----------



## Marceline

Jas0n said:


> Speaking of post merging, I think it needs a little tweaking. It's not actually possible to reserve extra posts after your original post in a thread because the posts just merge together. Someone who's name I forget brought this up in IRC a while back.



That's why I asked - users shops are really popular, and you have to force everything into the first post. It gets very cluttered. Unless you put "[DO NOT POST]" into the thread's title, you'd still have to wait a while to get those reserved posts in and actually open your store! ): (Like I mentioned, how long are you meant to wait after each post...)


----------



## Prof Gallows

I believe it's fifteen minutes.

Mentioned it in our chat, so I'll see what everyone else thinks about it.


----------



## Scribbler397

Marceline said:


> That's why I asked - users shops are really popular, and you have to force everything into the first post. It gets very cluttered. Unless you put "[DO NOT POST]" into the thread's title, you'd still have to wait a while to get those reserved posts in and actually open your store! ): (Like I mentioned, how long are you meant to wait after each post...)



Then sometimes people don't read all of the post and write a reply. That really messes up the flow of a shop.


----------



## Scribbler397

Have a quick question about blogs. I have an actual "blog" blog about animal crossing here: http://freshfromnewarbor.blogspot.com/

When I add a new post, can I post a link to my actual blog on my bell tree blog so that people can read my posts without me having to change all of the formatting and pictures and such?


----------



## Farobi

I frequently get d/ced on my ipad for over 2 mins sometimes for no apparent reason. Is there a reason for this? ;.;


----------



## Marceline

Is it possible to get notifications when someone quotes your post, rather than having to subscribe to the thread?


----------



## Volvagia

What happened to my tagline ...?

"<span style="color:933625; "><span style="color:#F87048; "><span style="color:#088484; "><span style="color:#f63983; "><span style="color:#78bd5d; "><span style="color:#b8865e; ">Ace Attorney</span></span></span></span></span></span>"

I changed it now but what was that?


----------



## SockHead

Volvagia said:


> What happened to my tagline ...?
> 
> "<span style="color:933625; "><span style="color:#F87048; "><span style="color:#088484; "><span style="color:#f63983; "><span style="color:#78bd5d; "><span style="color:#b8865e; ">Ace Attorney</span></span></span></span></span></span>"
> 
> I changed it now but what was that?



Glitch. It happened to me too, but it's pretty easy to fix so it's not on the top of the list for us at the moment.


----------



## link2398

who is the best person to contact concerning the rules of the re-tail board?


----------



## InterestingOtaku

This may be a dumb question... But how do I add a spolier thingy to my Siggy?


----------



## Horus

InterestingOtaku said:


> This may be a dumb question... But how do I add a spolier thingy to my Siggy?



It's just like any other code, so instead of say , it's [spoiler]

[PLAIN][spoiler]stuff here[/spoiler][/PLAIN]


----------



## catman_

InterestingOtaku said:


> This may be a dumb question... But how do I add a spolier thingy to my Siggy?





Spoiler: like



this


(spoiler=like) this (/spoiler) 

Instead of parenthesis, use brackets.


----------



## latenightcctv

catman_ said:


> Spoiler: like
> 
> 
> 
> this
> 
> 
> (spoiler=like) this (/spoiler)
> 
> Instead of parenthesis, use brackets.



Or you can use noparse too

[spoiler][/spoiler]

[img][/img]


----------



## Jon

Probably a stupid question but...
Is it normal that I don't receive notifications when I'm quoted?


----------



## catman_

Jon said:


> Probably a stupid question but...
> Is it normal that I don't receive notifications when I'm quoted?



There aren't notifications for being quoted. :/ although you can subscribe to a thread and it will bookmark it for you.


----------



## SockHead

Jon said:


> Probably a stupid question but...
> Is it normal that I don't receive notifications when I'm quoted?



Yeah that's normal. I WISH Jer or Jubs would do something about it.


----------



## Hayate

Is there anyway to improve auction threads? I think when you make them you should be forced to set an end time, and when that time comes either the thread is closed or an automatic post is made saying the auction has ended, so deciding winners etc would be far easier, and avoid arguments, (and also force the newer members to make auctions which make sense, as some avoid putting an end time to get as much money as possible)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Glaceon said:


> Is there anyway to improve auction threads? I think when you make them you should be forced to set an end time, and when that time comes either the thread is closed or an automatic post is made saying the auction has ended, so deciding winners etc would be far easier, and avoid arguments, (and also force the newer members to make auctions which make sense, as some avoid putting an end time to get as much money as possible)



Funny you should post about this!
We're working on making some guidelines regarding the proper use of making an auction. I'm not sure if there are any ways we can do autoposting like you suggested, but we're working on improving how people use and hold auctions.


----------



## catman_

I like the way Reddit really enforces the auction guide lines and it's great you're improving them!


----------



## Lurrdoc

Is there any way to make links color associated like this?

I can only do it with standard text, but not urls.


----------



## oath2order

I don't think so, as far as I'm aware. If there is, I'd love to know


----------



## SockHead

Lurrdoc said:


> Is there any way to make links color associated like this?
> 
> I can only do it with standard text, but not urls.



Nope soz (sorry)


----------



## Jake

Lurrdoc said:


> Is there any way to make links color associated like this?
> 
> I can only do it with standard text, but not urls.



since i am soon to be staff i might as well prove my worth yes there is friend this is what you do.

first of all, you type out the text in the color of the link you want to display, ie; click here
then you hit the PrntScr button on the keyboard to take a screen shot. Paste the image into MS paint, and then crop out the you text want to display and save the image.
then go to an external image hosting website and upload the image there
then use this HTML code;



		HTML:
	

[url=insert URL][img]IMG Code[/img][/url]


Then it will look like this; 



- clicking the 'click here' will take you to the forum home page (because thats the URL I inserted). 

kthxbai i am ?ber smart shud b mod


----------



## catman_

Jake. said:


> since i am soon to be staff i might as well prove my worth yes there is friend this is what you do.
> 
> first of all, you type out the text in the color of the link you want to display, ie; click here
> then you hit the PrntScr button on the keyboard to take a screen shot. Paste the image into MS paint, and then crop out the you text want to display and save the image.
> then go to an external image hosting website and upload the image there
> then use this HTML code;
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [url=insert URL][img]IMG Code[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> Then it will look like this;
> 
> 
> 
> - clicking the 'click here' will take you to the forum home page (because thats the URL I inserted).
> 
> kthxbai i am ?ber smart shud b mod



Friendly advice, HTML codes use "<>" for webmastering and forums use BB codes.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> kthxbai i am ?ber smart shud b mod



lol no.

And true that catman


----------



## burnside

Jake. said:


> since i am soon to be staff i might as well prove my worth yes there is friend this is what you do.
> 
> first of all, you type out the text in the color of the link you want to display, ie; click here
> then you hit the PrntScr button on the keyboard to take a screen shot. Paste the image into MS paint, and then crop out the you text want to display and save the image.
> then go to an external image hosting website and upload the image there
> then use this HTML code;
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [url=insert URL][img]IMG Code[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> Then it will look like this;
> 
> 
> 
> - clicking the 'click here' will take you to the forum home page (because thats the URL I inserted).
> 
> kthxbai i am ?ber smart shud b mod









But you should be a mod IMO.


----------



## catman_

burnside said:


> But you should be a mod IMO.



Haha that ^ rather just stay with black text


----------



## Jake

catman_ said:


> Friendly advice, HTML codes use "<>" for webmastering and forums use BB codes.



4giv me


----------



## Jake

Y U NO POST MERGE #SWEG


----------



## catman_

Pls don't spam in town hall


----------



## K.K. Fanboy

Is kicks outfit actually purchasable for clothing in new leaf?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is kicks outfit purchasable in new leaf?


----------



## fleetingautumnwhispers

I am trying to upload a new signature picture that's 360px wide and 250px tall and only 13K in file size.  According to the guidelines posted here, the dimensions should be acceptable.  But underneath where you upload the image, it says:



> Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 500 by 150 pixels or 253.9 KB (whichever is smaller).



Which of the two guidelines should I follow?

I've checked images in others' signatures, and some of them are close to 250px tall.

Why does my image get shrunken down whenever I upload it, or does it just appear that way to me?  lol

Thanks!


----------



## windfall

fleetingautumnwhispers said:


> I am trying to upload a new signature picture that's 360px wide and 250px tall and only 13K in file size.  According to the guidelines posted here, the dimensions should be acceptable.  But underneath where you upload the image, it says:
> 
> 
> 
> Which of the two guidelines should I follow?
> 
> I've checked images in others' signatures, and some of them are close to 250px tall.
> 
> Why does my image get shrunken down whenever I upload it, or does it just appear that way to me?  lol
> 
> Thanks!



If you upload your image to the siggy page, it will automatically get resized since your siggy is 250px tall (max is 150px width if you choose to upload it). 

You can host your siggy elsewhere and then use the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags to exceed TBT's 150px siggy height limit.


----------



## fleetingautumnwhispers

windfall said:


> If you upload your image to the siggy page, it will automatically get resized since your siggy is 250px tall (max is 150px width if you choose to upload it).
> 
> You can host your siggy elsewhere and then use the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags to exceed TBT's 150px siggy height limit.



OOOOOooooooh.  Okay.  lol  *feels uber dumb now*

Thank you so much for answering and clarifying it for me.


----------



## Caius

When it comes to uploading signatures I always use Imgur.com. It's pretty good to have if you're doing art.


----------



## Jon

Can you implement a tagging/mention system?

e.g. typing "@Jon" would give me a notification to the mention.

So that people can communicate easier in threads as sometimes when I'm quoted I have no idea and forget due to not receiving a notification...

(Sorry if this has already been mentioned)


----------



## Hayate

I know you are not taking more staff on, but I have seen stuff go down when no mods are on, so I think you should get some mods in different times to help out, or give some people partial powers, in certain sections or something. Any chance something like this could happen in the future?


----------



## BellGreen

Glaceon said:


> I know you are not taking more staff on, but I have seen stuff go down when no mods are on, so I think you should get some mods in different times to help out, or give some people partial powers, in certain sections or something. Any chance something like this could happen in the future?


█⌦♫​This. I see people act all weird and argue when there aren't mods around. And they don't expect to get in trouble because this is The Bell Tree. There are hundreds of posts made so it hides theirs.​♫⌫█​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> █⌦♫​This. I see people act all weird and argue when there aren't mods around. And they don't expect to get in trouble because this is The Bell Tree. There are hundreds of posts made so it hides theirs.​♫⌫█​


True, but they probably don't make anyone that's not at least, I dunno, maybe 16+ a mod. Besides, anyone over 16 probably has a life to get back to so the problem can't really be helped unless you have no life by the time you're 18.


----------



## Caius

Kippla said:


> True, but they probably don't make anyone that's not at least, I dunno, maybe 16+ a mod. Besides, anyone over 16 probably has a life to get back to so the problem can't really be helped unless you have no life by the time you're 18.



Maturity is and schedule is hardly linked to age. The brunt of it is if you see something, report it.


----------



## Hayate

Zr388 said:


> Maturity is and schedule is hardly linked to age. The brunt of it is if you see something, report it.



Check retail out, I reported a thread there, needs closing ASAP if you ask me, golden shovel thingy


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I know, Zr388. But young adults tend to be more mature.

It's a "they-come-to-you" thing. Besides, being staff on a popular website can be tough work so you should enjoy being a normal member.


----------



## NiftyPants

So the text under my username has been wonky since I bought color and title changes from the forum shop.

Is there any way I can fix it, or does it need to be fixed by a mod?


----------



## catman_

NiftyPants said:


> So the text under my username has been wonky since I bought color and title changes from the forum shop.
> 
> Is there any way I can fix it, or does it need to be fixed by a mod?



well you can just change it with one bell.


----------



## Jake

Glaceon said:


> I know you are not taking more staff on, but I have seen stuff go down when no mods are on, so I think you should get some mods in different times to help out, or give some people partial powers, in certain sections or something. Any chance something like this could happen in the future?





BellBringerGreen said:


> █⌦♫​This. I see people act all weird and argue when there aren't mods around. And they don't expect to get in trouble because this is The Bell Tree. There are hundreds of posts made so it hides theirs.​♫⌫█​



well that's what happens when 90% of the mods are from the US.... lel sweg


----------



## Caius

I'm a night owl. Quit yer complainin.


----------



## Lurrdoc

Jake. said:


> since i am soon to be staff i might as well prove my worth yes there is friend this is what you do.
> 
> first of all, you type out the text in the color of the link you want to display, ie; click here
> then you hit the PrntScr button on the keyboard to take a screen shot. Paste the image into MS paint, and then crop out the you text want to display and save the image.
> then go to an external image hosting website and upload the image there
> then use this HTML code;
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [url=insert URL][img]IMG Code[/img][/url]
> 
> 
> Then it will look like this;
> 
> 
> 
> - clicking the 'click here' will take you to the forum home page (because thats the URL I inserted).
> 
> kthxbai i am ?ber smart shud b mod



Aha, okay, so that does work. Clever. Thanks.


----------



## NiftyPants

catman_ said:


> well you can just change it with one bell.



Well now the color isn't working. =/ Oh well.


----------



## catman_

NiftyPants said:


> Well now the color isn't working. =/ Oh well.



Pretty sure it's one time use.


----------



## NiftyPants

catman_ said:


> Pretty sure it's one time use.



I know, but even though I changed the title itself the color should have stayed. I don't think it ever showed up in the first place, though.

Unless I'm wrong on that... Does the color turn back to black if you change the title?


----------



## Jake

Lurrdoc said:


> Aha, okay, so that does work. Clever. Thanks.



no worries just after i was abused by 29632963453 members its ok glad i could help you


----------



## catman_

Jake. said:


> no worries just after i was abused by 29632963453 members its ok glad i could help you



it's ok we still kinda love u


----------



## Farobi

When do auctions end? On the exact minute or before it? (Example, bid supposedly ends 12:00am, so are bids counted if it is on that minute, or is it already late?)


----------



## catman_

Farobi said:


> When do auctions end? On the exact minute or before it? (Example, bid supposedly ends 12:00am, so are bids counted if it is on that minute, or is it already late?)



Asking this too


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> When do auctions end? On the exact minute or before it? (Example, bid supposedly ends 12:00am, so are bids counted if it is on that minute, or is it already late?)



It's up to the auctioneer. We don't get into that business. Ideally they should state in the first post exactly how they intend to do it.


----------



## salarian

What is the villager expo category for? 
Sorry if this was already answered, I just noticed it uwu;


----------



## Thunder

It's intended as a forum for trading/giving away villagers.


----------



## oath2order

Is there a list of users by post count


----------



## Liv

oath2order said:


> Is there a list of users by post count



1. Go to the "Community" tab.
2. Select "Member List."
3. Click on "Search Members" and then click on "Advanced Search." "Search Members" should be located on the right of the "Member List" page, under the alphabet. "Advanced Search" is available to you once you click on "Search Members."
4. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and under "Options" you will have the ability to list members on their number of posts (descending or ascending).

Direct Link:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/membe...tafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=posts&order=DESC


----------



## Jarrad

I have something to ask Moderator Thunder. 
Why do I poop blood?


----------



## Thunder

Alternatively, you can just press "posts" when looking at the Member List.

That's something you'll have to ask yourself, Jarrad.


----------



## Snow

Could *this thread* possibly be moved to Re-Tail and made into a sticky? It would be a great reference for people when buying and selling.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Snow said:


> Could *this thread* possibly be moved to Re-Tail and made into a sticky? It would be a great reference for people when buying and selling.



Done.


----------



## Snow

Awesome, thanks!


----------



## Jake

Jarrad said:


> I have something to ask Moderator Thunder.
> Why do I poop blood?



lack of fiber and hemorrhoids are the most common causes


----------



## catman_

Jake. said:


> lack of fiber and hemorrhoids are the most common causes



"Ask moderator thunder" 
"Ask moderator"
"Mod"


----------



## oath2order

Liv said:


> 1. Go to the "Community" tab.
> 2. Select "Member List."
> 3. Click on "Search Members" and then click on "Advanced Search." "Search Members" should be located on the right of the "Member List" page, under the alphabet. "Advanced Search" is available to you once you click on "Search Members."
> 4. Scroll down to the bottom of the page and under "Options" you will have the ability to list members on their number of posts (descending or ascending).
> 
> Direct Link:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/membe...tafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=posts&order=DESC



thank you!


----------



## Mya

Um, where are the rules for this forum? Sorry if this is supposed to be a fool-around thread but i'm having a bit difficulty in finding them.


----------



## Jas0n

Mya said:


> Um, where are the rules for this forum? Sorry if this is supposed to be a fool-around thread but i'm having a bit difficulty in finding them.



I don't believe there are any written rules. To date we've kind of just gone by a "use your common sense" ruleset. Once upon a time there were rules being written up but I don't believe they were ever finished.


----------



## Hayate

Mya said:


> Um, where are the rules for this forum? Sorry if this is supposed to be a fool-around thread but i'm having a bit difficulty in finding them.



The rules for each section are stickied in each section.
Like http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?76645-Guidelines-for-Animal-Crossing-Online
and http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?71171-Rules-Guidelines-and-Blacklisting


----------



## dollydaydream

Do you enjoy unicorns?


----------



## Sleepy

Is there an estimation on when the Villager Expo sub-section of the Re-Tail forum will be open? Thanks


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Where would I post a speculation topic about the Wii U Animal Crossing{or whatever system it will be on next}? I know I would probably post it in the Gamer's Lounge or Brewster's, but those seem like other topics of gaming/random stuff.


----------



## Justin

Kippla said:


> Where would I post a speculation topic about the Wii U Animal Crossing{or whatever system it will be on next}? I know I would probably post it in the Gamer's Lounge or Brewster's, but those seem like other topics of gaming/random stuff.



General AC Discussion will do for now. In the future, we'll start a Wii U AC board.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Okay, thank you Justin!


----------



## Elaine

Hmm okay.. Not sure where else to put this so I apologize if this is incorrectly placed, I thought it was better than making a seperate topic. ^^ 

I recently purchased the "*Avatar Width Extension*". I tried reuploading my avatar after purchasing and nothing happened. I did a forum search and found a topic in which another user stated in order to make it work you must upload the image 150 x 150 px, otherwise I guess it defaults it to the 150 x 100? So, I resized, reuploaded and *BAM!*...nothing changed.. :s

I then tried removing the avatar completely, and reuploading the 150 x 150.. Still nothing. Tried visiting my Inventory, hiding the feature, then again activating it, then reuploading, again nothing.

Could someone tell me how to fix this? I haven't a clue.


----------



## Justin

Elaine said:


> Hmm okay.. Not sure where else to put this so I apologize if this is incorrectly placed, I thought it was better than making a seperate topic. ^^
> 
> I recently purchased the "*Avatar Width Extension*". I tried reuploading my avatar after purchasing and nothing happened. I did a forum search and found a topic in which another user stated in order to make it work you must upload the image 150 x 150 px, otherwise I guess it defaults it to the 150 x 100? So, I resized, reuploaded and *BAM!*...nothing changed.. :s
> 
> I then tried removing the avatar completely, and reuploading the 150 x 150.. Still nothing. Tried visiting my Inventory, hiding the feature, then again activating it, then reuploading, again nothing.
> 
> Could someone tell me how to fix this? I haven't a clue.



The normal avatar size is 100 x 100. Width extension increases it to 150 x 100, not 150 x 150. So, you'll want to upload an image at 150 x 100 to make use of it. If you upload 150 x 150, it's just going to downscale it to 100 x 100, since it'd be stretching the image or making it oversized otherwise.


----------



## Elaine

Ah.. hm in the uploading area it states "Note: The maximum size of your custom image is 150 by 100 pixels or 253.9 KB (whichever is smaller)." So I thought it would just become 150 by 150 since..yeah. Well. Apparently, I can't read. 

Thank you very much for the response!


----------



## catman_

this notification won't leave agh. really annoying.


----------



## SockHead

catman_ said:


> this notification won't leave agh. really annoying.



Did you look at what it was? Try logging out and logging back in.


----------



## Farobi

Do you like being mods, or is it tiresome?

Why isnt the the "Ask a question in New Leaf" thread not stickied yet?


----------



## Puuhi

Has the Villager Expo sub-section been cancelled?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Puuhi said:


> Has the Villager Expo sub-section been cancelled?



I doubt it. The staff is probably planning out the rules and how it works.


----------



## Mixxi

I'm sorry if this is covered in another thread (I had a look around here) but how do I give someone a wifi rating?


----------



## catman_

Click on someone's profile > tabs next to Visitor Message > Wifi Rating Tab > Submit Feedback.


----------



## Mixxi

catman_ said:


> Click on someone's profile > tabs next to Visitor Message > Wifi Rating Tab > Submit Feedback.



Thanks so much


----------



## Justin

Puuhi said:


> Has the Villager Expo sub-section been cancelled?



No.


----------



## Chris

Kippla said:


> I doubt it. The staff is probably planning out the rules and how it works.



I believe *Puuhi* is referring to the fact that the Villager Expo is no longer visible. I wondered the same thing - I was looking forward to it's opening because I feel we need it. 


*edit*: and *Justin* responds while I'm typing. Given how many hours have past since the initial post, just what were the odds of that happening? Either way, I'm glad to hear it's still underway.


----------



## catman_

On your opinions (unless there's stats), at which times is the forum most active? Please include time zones. :3


----------



## Puuhi

Tina said:


> I believe *Puuhi* is referring to the fact that the Villager Expo is no longer visible. I wondered the same thing - I was looking forward to it's opening because I feel we need it.
> 
> 
> *edit*: and *Justin* responds while I'm typing. Given how many hours have past since the initial post, just what were the odds of that happening? Either way, I'm glad to hear it's still underway.


Yeah, that's right. Glad to hear it hasn't been cancelled!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> Do you like being mods, or is it tiresome?



Both. lol


It's a lot of work. On top of all of the reports we have to do dealing with threads needing to be moved, people spamming, fights popping up, etc we still put in a lot of work toward improving the site and adding new features.

it helps too that the staff are all on close-friends terms.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

What's the status on the latest Staff Apps?


----------



## Prof Gallows

mlnintendo97 said:


> What's the status on the latest Staff Apps?



TBA.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Were you surprised when you got promoted? I would freak. *-*


----------



## AndyB

Just a reminder, this is "Ask the Staff", not "Ask Prof Gallows"! >:C

As to when I was appointed, I think it just happened. So yes, I was pretty surprised. Sockhead and I were promoted together, so we quickly got to learning the ropes.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Heheheh


I was pretty surprised. ZR and I were promoted at the same time as well, so it was pretty cool to share the excitement.


----------



## Farobi

Do you terminate dead mods? c:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> Do you terminate dead mods? c:



I think this question is better suited for Jeremy to answer. Might wanna ask him.


----------



## Trundle

Farobi said:


> Do you terminate dead mods? c:



I am not staff, but if they are dead, they probably won't be on the Internet anytime soon.


----------



## Caius

We cremate them via Viking funeral and play a fanfare.


----------



## Farobi

dead = nonactive :U
terminate = demote

sorry for confusion lol


----------



## Jeremy

Yes after a while they are moved to the Sage user group which is for former mods/admins.  Unless the mod in question is Sporge, who we decided to keep captive in our base.


----------



## Caius

Jeremy said:


> Yes after a while they are moved to the Sage user group which is for former mods/admins.  Unless the mod in question is Sporge, who we decided to keep captive in our base.



I still think there's something there between you guys.


----------



## sourburst

Who would be the correct member of staff to email about neglect?


----------



## Prof Gallows

sourburst said:


> Who would be the correct member of staff to email about neglect?



Sending in a report would probably be best. That way we can all see it.

Unless you want to send an email, in which case you'll need to use this link http://www.belltreeforums.com/sendmessage.php


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> I still think there's something there between you guys.



True love <3


----------



## twinkinator

Jeremy said:


> Yes after a while they are moved to the Sage user group which is for former mods/admins.  Unless the mod in question is Sporge, who we decided to keep captive in our base.



When did Sporge "retire"?


----------



## DJStarstryker

So... a week or so ago I noticed that one of the TBT staff must've been playing with the idea of making a sub-board off of Re-Tail for villager giveaways/trades/auctions. It never opened and it's gone. What happened with that idea?

I really liked the idea of villager stuff being put off in its own place, personally. I think it's starting to clutter up the Re-Tail board too much. I only look at Re-Tail for buying/selling/trading items, and the amount of villager related threads has really ballooned in the past few weeks. Sometimes half of the threads on the first Re-Tail page are about villagers.


----------



## Thunder

Don't worry, it hasn't been cancelled.

The main reason it was hidden is so we can set-up all the necessary topics (for rules and the like). Hopefully we'll have it up soon.


----------



## Prof Gallows

DJStarstryker said:


> So... a week or so ago I noticed that one of the TBT staff must've been playing with the idea of making a sub-board off of Re-Tail for villager giveaways/trades/auctions. It never opened and it's gone. What happened with that idea?
> 
> I really liked the idea of villager stuff being put off in its own place, personally. I think it's starting to clutter up the Re-Tail board too much. I only look at Re-Tail for buying/selling/trading items, and the amount of villager related threads has really ballooned in the past few weeks. Sometimes half of the threads on the first Re-Tail page are about villagers.



TBA. ;D


----------



## DJStarstryker

Fantastic. Thank you.


----------



## Keely

Is there a way to add an Admin to a PM chat? I have someone accusing me of Scamming them, and I am at a loss of what to do.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Keely said:


> Is there a way to add an Admin to a PM chat? I have someone accusing me of Scamming them, and I am at a loss of what to do.



You can report the PM. When you're in the PM, there will be a little triangle with an exclamation point inside of it. Click that and it'll send you to the report page.


----------



## Keely

Prof Gallows said:


> You can report the PM. When you're in the PM, there will be a little triangle with an exclamation point inside of it. Click that and it'll send you to the report page.


 Thanks a bunch.


----------



## Farobi

This was lost and hasn't been answered, so i'll say it again.

Can we sticky the Ask a Question in New Leaf thread? Firstly, it has nearly over 500 pages of Q&As, so it's pretty popular. Secondly, it prevents new forum-goers from *spamming* threads with simple questions, such as "what is the diving trick?" if the thread goes to Page 2 or something. Lastly, we are running short on stickied threads in the main ACNL forums ;c

Please do consider this, mods and admins!


----------



## Thunder

Done.


----------



## Hayate

Farobi said:


> This was lost and hasn't been answered, so i'll say it again.
> 
> Can we sticky the Ask a Question in New Leaf thread? Firstly, it has nearly over 500 pages of Q&As, so it's pretty popular. Secondly, it prevents new forum-goers from *spamming* threads with simple questions, such as "what is the diving trick?" if the thread goes to Page 2 or something. Lastly, we are running short on stickied threads in the main ACNL forums ;c
> 
> Please do consider this, mods and admins!


This wouldn't completely eliminate the problem but would help. I've seen people make Katie threads when then post if you have Katie thread was right there lol. (Speaking of which, maybe sticky / make a section for Katie, Katarina, Island tours, turnips, to help keep the train station more organised?)
I know there are stickied threads for say turnips in train station, but if you have a high price you want your own thread, so you can have guest lists and rules etc. And I have seen these made in different sections, train station, retail etc, so if they had a place it could help? Maybe...


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Glaceon said:


> This wouldn't completely eliminate the problem but would help. I've seen people make Katie threads when then post if you have Katie thread was right there lol. (Speaking of which, maybe sticky / make a section for Katie, Katarina, Island tours, turnips, to help keep the train station more organised?)
> I know there are stickied threads for say turnips in train station, but if you have a high price you want your own thread, so you can have guest lists and rules etc. And I have seen these made in different sections, train station, retail etc, so if they had a place it could help? Maybe...



I suggested that once, but Prof said that's what the Train Station is for.


----------



## Bones

I'm curious - what level of cursing would be considered acceptable? I searched the forums a bit and took another look at the rules, so if I somehow missed it, then excuse my derpiness.

Anyway, light cursing is pretty instinctive for me, so it's not at all uncommon to see me tossing the word 'damn' around. I have no intentions of using the f-word or anything really hardcore like that, given that it is a kid/teen oriented game and all, but yeah.

Some forums that have a lot of younger visitors are really anal about even the lightest stuff, which is why I'm asking. So if saying 'damn' or even using insults like.. 'jerk' or 'twit', aren't acceptable, then I'll stop.


----------



## BellGreen

Bones said:


> I'm curious - what level of cursing would be considered acceptable? I searched the forums a bit and took another look at the rules, so if I somehow missed it, then excuse my derpiness.
> 
> Anyway, light cursing is pretty instinctive for me, so it's not at all uncommon to see me tossing the word 'damn' around. I have no intentions of using the f-word or anything really hardcore like that, given that it is a kid/teen oriented game and all, but yeah.
> 
> Some forums that have a lot of younger visitors are really anal about even the lightest stuff, which is why I'm asking. So if saying 'damn' or even using insults like.. 'jerk' or 'twit', aren't acceptable, then I'll stop.



I think the unacceptable cursing is the kind that offends people. I read somewhere that when a bad word is said more than 4 times in a movie, it needs to be PG13 or up.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm really not sure how to answer about the cursing without making it seem like that's how it is.

To me, as long as you're not overly using it or using it against a person in a bad way I think a tiny bit will be okay. As long as you aren't bypassing the censor filter.

But again, *this is just my opinion on the matter.*
I might overlook some things in that regard, but another mod might feel differently. So maybe if another mod sees this they can throw their own thoughts into it as well.


----------



## Jas0n

I've never understood why cursing is frowned upon. I can understand if it's used aggressively against somebody, but that would go for any word, curse or otherwise. My viewpoint is that if you're a parent and you're letting your kids on the internet where free discussion is paramount amongst all ages then you should be aware that they're going to run into curse words and it seems silly to put a stop to that when it's not harming the child in any way. Regardless, the filter is there.

The IRC is often piled with cursing and it never harms anyone (mostly from myself, I'm a potty mouth)


----------



## BellGreen

Jas0n said:


> I've never understood why cursing is frowned upon. I can understand if it's used aggressively against somebody, but that would go for any word, curse or otherwise. My viewpoint is that if you're a parent and you're letting your kids on the internet where free discussion is paramount amongst all ages then you should be aware that they're going to run into curse words and it seems silly to put a stop to that when it's not harming the child in any way. Regardless, the filter is there.
> 
> The IRC is often piled with cursing and it never harms anyone (mostly from myself, I'm a potty mouth)



In the IRC I don't really care about cursing. I already know that the Internet can be full of dangerous things.

So if a 5-year-old stumbles onto a computer and sees adult content, it's mostly the guardian's fault for even letting the 5-year-old in the first place, but that's just my opinion.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

I'm not sure that it is appropriate to ask this question here.
If not, or if someone else had already asked the same thing, I'm sorry for clogging of this thread.

Awhile ago, I made a new thread about *villagers giveaway* on the "*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*" board.
Because I found similar threads on that board.
For a few days I was away from this forum, and when I'm back here,
those threads had been moved to "*Re-tail*" board.
I think I now should move my thread to *sub forum* about villagers in the "*Re-tail*" board.
But I don't know how to do this.
Or I don't know where to search for the documents to do this.

Would anyone tell me the way to do this please?


----------



## catman_

RedTropicalFish said:


> I'm not sure that it is appropriate to ask this question here.
> If not, or if someone else had already asked the same thing, I'm sorry for clogging of this thread.
> 
> Awhile ago, I made a new thread about *villagers giveaway* on the "*Animal Crossing: New Leaf*" board.
> Because I found similar threads on that board.
> For a few days I was away from this forum, and when I'm back here,
> those threads had been moved to "*Re-tail*" board.
> I think I now should move my thread to *sub forum* about villagers in the "*Re-tail*" board.
> But I don't know how to do this.
> Or I don't know where to search for the documents to do this.
> 
> Would anyone tell me the way to do this please?



Report the thread and for the reason, ask a mod to move it for you. 

As for finding it, it's usually in watched threads under quick links. Since you made it.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

catman_ said:


> Report the thread and for the reason, ask a mod to move it for you.
> 
> As for finding it, it's usually in watched threads under quick links. Since you made it.


Thank you very much catman_.
I can find the thread in "Subscribed threads" from quick links,
but I can't find links, tools, or someting to report the thread.
Can I have you tell me about how to report the thread?
If I'm missing something due to my bad English, I apologize for it.


----------



## catman_

RedTropicalFish said:


> Thank you very much catman_.
> I can find the thread in "Subscribed threads" from quick links,
> but I can't find links, tools, or someting to report the thread.
> Can I have you tell me about how to report the thread?
> If I'm missing something due to my bad English, I apologize for it.


It's alright.  and not sure if the poster can report their on threads, I'd do it for you but I don't know which one it is.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

catman_ said:


> It's alright.  and not sure if the poster can report their on threads, I'd do it for you but I don't know which one it is.


Oh, would you do it instead of me? Thank you.
I think I should move this one.
[Giveaway] Reservation for my villagers


----------



## catman_

RedTropicalFish said:


> Oh, would you do it instead of me? Thank you.
> I think I should move this one.
> [Giveaway] Reservation for my villagers



Done! I hope it gets moved.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

catman_ said:


> Done! I hope it gets moved.


Oh, thank you catman_!
I think it is not moved yet, but would be soon.
I will check it again, tomorrow~.


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

How do I change my picture? 
( I am on my phone )


----------



## SockHead

Trasey Ramirez said:


> How do I change my picture?
> ( I am on my phone )



Settings>Edit Avatar (To the left and under My Settings)


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

I don't see settings?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Trasey Ramirez said:


> I don't see settings?



It's at the very top of the page. In between of "My Profile" and "Log Out".


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

I use my phone the ' Log out button' is on the bottom of the page for me.


----------



## Chris

In order to set an icon you need to switch temporarily to the "full site" option (next to log out). The mobile style doesn't support the ability to set/change an avatar.


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

Thanks!  I did it now


----------



## Cubby

How do I get a good rating?  How can I start if I'm just starting?


----------



## Superpenguin

Cubby said:


> How do I get a good rating?  How can I start if I'm just starting?



1.) Wifi with people on the site.
2.) Be respectful and kind, following all the rules during your visit.
3.) Receive the rating(if they don't give you one, you can just ask if you truly want one).


----------



## StarryACNL

If one of my villagers is moving out on a certain date but I probably won't have time a make a thread on the day their leaving can I still advertise on the villager area?


----------



## falcons18

Hey i bought avatar animation but how do i use it?


----------



## Marceline

What are all the features of putting someone on your 'ignore' list?


----------



## Jas0n

Marceline said:


> What are all the features of putting someone on your 'ignore' list?



If it still works the same as it used to, it essentially hides all posts made by that person. I don't think you can receive PMs from them either, but not 100% sure on that.


----------



## Horus

falcons18 said:


> Hey i bought avatar animation but how do i use it?



Just upload a Gif that is within the 150x150 size and it should work, if you show me the Gif I could re-size it for you if you can't.


----------



## GreenLeaf

I've a question about re-tail section

can I trade other virtual objects made by me for other games for AC items?
I'm unsure


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

How do I delete a thread by ( I use my phone )


----------



## suede

How do I make more Bells here?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

deathray said:


> How do I make more Bells here?


Posting is the easiest way.


----------



## suede

Kippla said:


> Posting is the easiest way.



Ahh okay, thank you! And do you know if there is a way to get notifications when someone quotes you?


----------



## Justin

deathray said:


> Ahh okay, thank you! And do you know if there is a way to get notifications when someone quotes you?



Not at the moment, but it's in the pipeline for the future.


----------



## suede

Justin said:


> Not at the moment, but it's in the pipeline for the future.



Ohh haha okay, atleast I'm not just sucky at figuring this forum out!


----------



## Flyffel

Why on earth are there limited supplies of basic things such as "purple mailbox"? The default mailbox is ridiculously small for a forum where a lot of trading is happening and PM:s are everyday stuff. I would be at least reasonable if the, in my opinion, most reasonable "mailbox upgrade" (175) could be claimed, but no. :/ What is the point of limited supply on basic stuff and could it please be lifted? :/


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

Some one please tell me how to delete a thread?


----------



## Thunder

You won't be able to delete them yourself, you'll have to report them. Go to the thread in question, and click the caution sign in the bottom left corner of a post.


----------



## Trasey Ramirez

Oh okay, I wish they would let you delete though..


----------



## oath2order

Flyffel said:


> Why on earth are there limited supplies of basic things such as "purple mailbox"? The default mailbox is ridiculously small for a forum where a lot of trading is happening and PM:s are everyday stuff. I would be at least reasonable if the, in my opinion, most reasonable "mailbox upgrade" (175) could be claimed, but no. :/ What is the point of limited supply on basic stuff and could it please be lifted? :/



You don't have to save every message you know...Honestly, I don't see much of a problem here. Just buy the regular Mailbox :/


----------



## Flyffel

Says someone with a gold super mailbox. 

I don't save every message, just those that have info I might need. I keep deleting about 20 messages every few hours. That does not answer why such basic things are limited in any way. Most modern forums have unlimited message boxes.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> You don't have to save every message you know...Honestly, I don't see much of a problem here. Just buy the regular Mailbox :/



i feel ya.
once i get a PM it's not like i'm gonna be like 'ooo gonna save this and read over it again next week'

I just bought the 75 messages mailbox and delete my messages every 2 weeks.


----------



## Trundle

Jake. said:


> i feel ya.
> once i get a PM it's not like i'm gonna be like 'ooo gonna save this and read over it again next week'
> 
> I just bought the 75 messages mailbox and delete my messages every 2 weeks.



I have 75 messages limit and I just deleted my messages for the first time yesterday, having 74, all the way from when Jeremy first started the VBulliten forum.


----------



## Thunder

Flyffel said:


> Says someone with a gold super mailbox.
> 
> I don't save every message, just those that have info I might need. I keep deleting about 20 messages every few hours. That does not answer why such basic things are limited in any way. Most modern forums have unlimited message boxes.



I'll see if I can't get them to restock a few for you.


----------



## Hayate

Another way to help with mail box space is to turn off save sent items, as sent items count towards inbox space.


----------



## Marceline

Marceline said:


> What are all the features of putting someone on your 'ignore' list?



I still don't know the answer... o u o' 
I'm aware it hides posts, prevents PMs, etc... anything else?


----------



## Farobi

Ummm, can we implement badges or something like that? Like a badge for hosting multiple giveaways, a badge for quality posts in the main thread, and one for maybe contributing a lot of ideas and stuff? Oh, and one special one for mods and admins only 

​
It might be a ton of work so i understand if you guys wont implement 'em though ;3


----------



## unravel

How many hours did you check the website Im just curious and also do you entertain the members in tbt or uhm... Make friends with them?


----------



## Thunder

1) If I had to estimate how much time I spend on TBT, it'd be somewhere from "a lot" and "a lot more than a lot".

2) You make us sound like we spend all day in the Fortress of Solitude only ever coming out to put out fires. But yeah we do, rank doesn't really factor into who I spend my time with. Granted, the opportunity to get to know someone doesn't present itself very often.

@Marceline: To my knowledge, that's about the extent of the feature, was there something in particular you wanted to find out, though?


----------



## Flyffel

Thunder said:


> I'll see if I can't get them to restock a few for you.


Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy

The purple mailbox is rare and is more for show than function.  Get the normal one, it's cheaper.

Edit: I'll restock the silver one later.


----------



## Mr. Tiaa

Question: Can I offer real money (USD by Paypal) for dream villagers? I didn't find anything about it in the FAQ, sorry ; v ;


----------



## Hayate

Mr. Tiaa said:


> Question: Can I offer real money (USD by Paypal) for dream villagers? I didn't find anything about it in the FAQ, sorry ; v ;



Somehow I very much doubt this would be allowed, because it could get very messy quickly.


----------



## Mr. Tiaa

i see, thank you for the reply n_n


----------



## Farobi

Can anyone make a new tag in the Villager Exchange thread that represents all the ~giveaway _centers_~ in the forum?


----------



## *Jordan*

Hello! I opened a thread yesterday to try to find someone to adopt Teddy. It's the next day and he has already moved out of my town. Is there a specific way I should close the thread or change its title to indicate that he has left? Or is it a staff only process? Thanks in advance for your help! 

Here's a link to the thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?89947-Teddy-the-Jock-Bear-is-packed-up-and-ready-to-move!


----------



## Thunder

Click the little caution sign right next to the OP to report it, request a lock and we'll handle it.


----------



## Zura

Some people said that in oder to change your thread name you have to go in advanced but I don't know where in it! Please help!


----------



## Hayate

StormBlader said:


> Some people said that in oder to change your thread name you have to go in advanced but I don't know where in it! Please help!



Click edit post, then you should see an advanced option, if you still can't find it I'll take a screenshot for you if you wish =] (Also to rename thread, edit the first post)
It is between Save and Cancel when you press edit =]


----------



## Brookridge

I think i misunderstand wi-fi feedback, i gave somebody a negative for being very rude to some people in a post and then they said something about me having to meet them in person to leave them feedback? And it was removed? What is wi-fi feedback for if not to  show how somebody behaves online with others? Couldnt find this info anywhere so i would appreciate any insight.


----------



## BellGreen

Brookridge said:


> I think i misunderstand wi-fi feedback, i gave somebody a negative for being very rude to some people in a post and then they said something about me having to meet them in person to leave them feedback? And it was removed? What is wi-fi feedback for if not to  show how somebody behaves online with others? Couldnt find this info anywhere so i would appreciate any insight.


Wifi feedback is for New Leaf Wifi/Wireless connections, not for the actual forums. So you actually kind of do need to meet them in game to leave feedback. Otherwise, you should leave the "victims" to do what they need to do and maybe not do something without knowing what it does


----------



## Brookridge

kk thanks for the info :3


----------



## catman_

(Even if I never played with this false rater an no one has removed it)


----------



## windfall

Any updates for the new stuff for the forum shop? Like (hopefully) an ETA?  

I know Gallows mentioned new stuff was coming a few weeks ago, but it's been all quiet on the news front. I want to know :c


also I'm really liking this fall theme


----------



## catman_

windfall said:


> Any updates for the new stuff for the forum shop? Like (hopefully) an ETA?
> 
> I know Gallows mentioned new stuff was coming a few weeks ago, but it's been all quiet on the news front. I want to know :c
> 
> 
> also I'm really liking this fall theme



He said to save bells for shop. Maybe he meant the shop restocking? Maybe not. Just pitching in.


----------



## Thunder

As of now I couldn't give you an ETA, unfortunately. We've got a lot on our plate, but we'll keep working on it.


----------



## windfall

catman_ said:


> He said to save bells for shop. Maybe he meant the shop restocking? Maybe not. Just pitching in.


I'm pretty sure he meant there were new items coming to the shop, but he wasn't being very specific as to what those items were. 
I have been saving bells :k 



Thunder said:


> As of now I couldn't give you an ETA, unfortunately. We've got a lot on our plate, but we'll keep working on it.



I understand; it must be busy especially with the new mod applications and school starting up again.
Thanks for the response.


----------



## Zeiro

Speaking of the shop, is the avatar height extension only available to staff now?


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Speaking of the shop, is the avatar height extension only available to staff now?



As I recall it was removed because the extra 50 pixels on avatar height just extends the forum page further and creates a lot of white space. If a whole page of posters had the extra avatar height it wouldn't be long before the page length was 500 pixels more than normal


----------



## Brabus E73

Hey there, I've been looking around with the search bar for a good 15 minutes and can't seem to find an answer...still a little new here.

How do I make a poll in my thread? I selected "poll" at the bottom but I don't see any other options to create the thing that people select their choice with. Thanks


----------



## Jas0n

Brabus E73 said:


> Hey there, I've been looking around with the search bar for a good 15 minutes and can't seem to find an answer...still a little new here.
> 
> How do I make a poll in my thread? I selected "poll" at the bottom but I don't see any other options to create the thing that people select their choice with. Thanks



Tick the box and enter however many options you need then submit the thread and you'll be taken to a new page where you can add your poll


----------



## Brabus E73

Jas0n said:


> Tick the box and enter however many options you need then submit the thread and you'll be taken to a new page where you can add your poll


Perfect, thank you so much. Just didn't want to end up posting a nuisance of a thread.

Killer signature, btw. Miss that game!


----------



## Jas0n

Brabus E73 said:


> Perfect, thank you so much. Just didn't want to end up posting a nuisance of a thread.
> 
> Killer signature, btw. Miss that game!



My signature actually rotates between about 10 different ones on each page refresh so I'm not entirely sure which game you're referencing! But thanks anyway


----------



## Brabus E73

Jas0n said:


> My signature actually rotates between about 10 different ones on each page refresh so I'm not entirely sure which game you're referencing! But thanks anyway



Ah, very cool! It was the assassin of Team Fortress 2


----------



## Marceline

Does the Avatar Width Extension work with animated avatars?


----------



## Roselia

why doesn't my gif avatar work? ( gif here )

i have the avatar animation item, and the gif isn't big in file
i wasn't sure if i should post here, or PM a mod ><


----------



## Hayate

Roselia said:


> why doesn't my gif avatar work? ( gif here )
> 
> i have the avatar animation item, and the gif isn't big in file
> i wasn't sure if i should post here, or PM a mod ><


The gif needs to be resized to 150x150 and uploaded from the PC, not linked in I believe, try doing that. (Someone here might be able to resize if you can't)


----------



## Roselia

ah, i had to make it 100x100 instead of 150x150

thank you! unfortunately gimp image resizer makes it all pixel-y xD


----------



## Hayate

Roselia said:


> ah, i had to make it 100x100 instead of 150x150
> 
> thank you! unfortunately gimp image resizer makes it all pixel-y xD



Glad you got it working


----------



## FunkyCrunky81

Roselia said:


> ah, i had to make it 100x100 instead of 150x150
> 
> thank you! unfortunately gimp image resizer makes it all pixel-y xD


I can resize it for you so it doesn't look all pixelated?

Here it is: 

 
1st - 150x150 | 2nd - 100x100

*Question for staff:* Would it be possible for users to close their own threads in the Re-Tail board? I think this would be super de dooperly helpful.

The amount of times I've seen a thread that has caught my eye, only to open it and see that the item, etc. has already been sold. If you were able to close the thread yourself after selling/trading, etc. it would be sooooo much easier to be able to skip through threads.

Pretty please with cherries on top! *wink wink*


----------



## Roselia

thank you, funky!
although it's weird since it has to be 100x100 or else TBT won't animate it o:


----------



## FunkyCrunky81

Roselia said:


> thank you, funky!
> although it's weird since it has to be 100x100 or else TBT won't animate it o:


I was working on that when you posted, 100x100 is up in the post above.


----------



## Roselia

it's wonderful thank you ToT<3

may i ask what program you used?


----------



## FunkyCrunky81

Roselia said:


> it's wonderful thank you ToT<3
> 
> may i ask what program you used?


You're very welcome.

I use Photoshop Creative Suite 6 (CS6) on a Mac.


----------



## Hayate

FunkyCrunky81 said:


> *Question for staff:* Would it be possible for users to close their own threads in the Re-Tail board? I think this would be super de dooperly helpful.
> 
> The amount of times I've seen a thread that has caught my eye, only to open it and see that the item, etc. has already been sold. If you were able to close the thread yourself after selling/trading, etc. it would be sooooo much easier to be able to skip through threads.
> 
> Pretty please with cherries on top! *wink wink*


People can very easily rename the thread, to show they are closed, or the item is sold. If people currently don't do that, they may not bother to close their threads, especially as they can be re-used easily too.
And isn't that more of a request than a question? ^^


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Is the Bell Tree Forums Free ?
I'm positive that it is, I would just like to here it from the staff though


----------



## catman_

Gamergirladvance said:


> Is the Bell Tree Forums Free ?
> I'm positive that it is, I would just like to here it from the staff though



Every feature on this website is free (as far as I know of).

Not staff, just trying to help.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

catman_ said:


> Every feature on this website is free (as far as I know of).
> 
> Not staff, just trying to help.



Thanks a bunch


----------



## Bones

I tried searching for my answer but couldn't find it, so..

Are we allowed to have multiple threads within a certain form, so long as it's kept to a minimum and they aren't just duplicates of each other? For example - I figured that if I ever came across a popular villager that wasn't reserved by anyone in my original animal adoption thread, I would hold a little raffle in a separate thread for that animal in specific. 

I assume it would be fine, but I thought it would be best to ask first.


----------



## Hayate

Bones said:


> I tried searching for my answer but couldn't find it, so..
> 
> Are we allowed to have multiple threads within a certain form, so long as it's kept to a minimum and they aren't just duplicates of each other? For example - I figured that if I ever came across a popular villager that wasn't reserved by anyone in my original animal adoption thread, I would hold a little raffle in a separate thread for that animal in specific.
> 
> I assume it would be fine, but I thought it would be best to ask first.



I think providing it can't be done in less threads, it should be fine, like if you are selling multiple items, it could be one thread rather than a few, so if you can't do it with any current thread, it should be ok, just make sure the thread follows the sections rules (like, no -Buying xyz villager in the adoption center [I think that's a rule])


----------



## catman_

Glaceon said:


> I think providing it can't be done in less threads, it should be fine, like if you are selling multiple items, it could be one thread rather than a few, so if you can't do it with any current thread, it should be ok, just make sure the thread follows the sections rules (like, no -Buying xyz villager in the adoption center [I think that's a rule])



I think it would be better to let staff answer questions about rules and such.


----------



## Byngo

catman_ said:


> I think it would be better to let staff answer questions about rules and such.



I don't see anything wrong with other people answering questions if they know the answer to them. It would probably actually help the moderators a little bit...


----------



## catman_

Lunatic said:


> I don't see anything wrong with other people answering questions if they know the answer to them. It would probably actually help the moderators a little bit...



There aren't any written rules to such things and saying "another member told me it was okay" would probably mean little to nothing. Some things are just better for staff to answer, hence Ask The Staff.


----------



## g u a v a

Just curious, how come the number that displays how many users are in the IRC is gone again?


----------



## Hayate

Mayor Leaf said:


> Just curious, how come the number that displays how many users are in the IRC is gone again?



It was disabled to try help with some issues that were occurring (I forget if it was the cause or not, but the chat is still active =] )


----------



## Marceline

catman_ said:


> There aren't any written rules to such things and saying "another member told me it was okay" would probably mean little to nothing. Some things are just better for staff to answer, hence Ask The Staff.



Well, then the staff can answer questions whenever they're online. Glaceon I assume has a lot of experience on the forums and does in fact know how to answer majority of questions. It doesn't hurt for members to answer other user's questions... staff could always give their answer too. But honestly, what Lunatic said, it's not doing any harm and is helping out the staff? I'm sure they appreciate the dedication to actually reply to users' questions. I'm not specifically speaking about Glaceon, but to everyone who takes the time to help others out. ^ ^
I would probably answer as many questions as I could too, but unfortunately I'm just not all that good at doing so xP

- - - Post Merge - - -



Marceline said:


> Does the Avatar Width Extension work with animated avatars?



Does anyone know the answer to that please? :c ^
I'm considering to buy it, but I want to know for sure it'll work!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

How do you add an avatar ?

Thanks


----------



## Marceline

Gamergirladvance said:


> How do you add an avatar ?
> 
> Thanks



Are you using the PC or phone version? o:


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Phone


----------



## Hayate

Tina said:


> In order to set an icon you need to switch temporarily to the "full site" option (next to log out). The mobile style doesn't support the ability to set/change an avatar.



This is how you change avatar on your phone =]
After doing the above, click on settings, edit avatar, sorted ^^


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Thanks but when I get to the full site where do I go from there ????


----------



## Hayate

Gamergirladvance said:


> Thanks but when I get to the full site where do I go from there ????



Up the yop there should be a profile and settings button, can you see them?


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Oh yeah !


----------



## Hayate

Gamergirladvance said:


> Oh yeah !



Then on the left in my settings should be edit avatar =]


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

I think I know waht I'm doing know !!! Go into profile and then my settings.....


----------



## Hayate

Gamergirladvance said:


> I think I know waht I'm doing know !!! Go into profile and then my settings.....



No, you just go to settings, it is next to My Profile and Log Out


----------



## catman_

Marceline said:


> Well, then the staff can answer questions whenever they're online. Glaceon I assume has a lot of experience on the forums and does in fact know how to answer majority of questions. It doesn't hurt for members to answer other user's questions... staff could always give their answer too. But honestly, what Lunatic said, it's not doing any harm and is helping out the staff? I'm sure they appreciate the dedication to actually reply to users' questions. I'm not specifically speaking about Glaceon, but to everyone who takes the time to help others out. ^ ^
> I would probably answer as many questions as I could too, but unfortunately I'm just not all that good at doing so xP


I never said members shouldn't answer all questions.


----------



## Horus

catman_ said:


> I never said members shouldn't answer all questions.



Your logic would make sense if only the staff knew the rules. But they don't...

Jeremy is working on it, but the rules are kinda indefinite for right now.


----------



## catman_

Horus said:


> Your logic would make sense if only the staff knew the rules. But they don't...
> 
> Jeremy is working on it, but the rules are kinda indefinite for right now.



So staff don't know the rules? lol ok


----------



## Horus

catman_ said:


> So staff don't know the rules? lol ok



Nothing set in stone. I mean, why would they keep the rules from us?

Andy'd


----------



## AndyB

catman_ said:


> So staff don't know the rules? lol ok



Of course there are rules and we know them. They have to be refined before they're posted, until then it's down to you to not act up and have a little common sense.


----------



## catman_

AndyB said:


> Of course there are rules and we know them. They have to be refined before they're posted, until then it's down to you to not act up and have a little common sense.



"So the staff don't know the rules? lol ok" - according to what he said. don't have to be rude, sir.


----------



## Byngo

I don't believe he was aiming 





> it's down to you to not act up and have a little common sense.


 at you, but more like anyone in general. 



catman_ said:


> "So the staff don't know the rules? lol ok" - according to what he said. don't have to be rude, sir.



According to what who said? You? No need to be a smart-ass, sir.


----------



## catman_

Lunatic said:


> I don't believe he was aiming  at you, but more like anyone in general.
> 
> 
> 
> According to what who said? You? No need to be a smart-ass, sir.


Name calling? Oh. Okay.


----------



## Lauren

I believe this is ASK THE STAFF not ARGUE LIKE CHILDREN. Behave, take it else where.


----------



## Horus

catman_ said:


> "So the staff don't know the rules? lol ok" - according to what he said. don't have to be rude, sir.



You say that with that cute quote in your signature.

I sort of misspoke but I was trying to relay what Andy said. Not set in stone.


----------



## catman_

Horus said:


> You say that with that cute quote in your signature.
> 
> I sort of misspoke but I was trying to relay what Andy said. Not set in stone.



and it's my fault that you said something you didn't mean to say since everyone seems to be attacking me.


----------



## Horus

catman_ said:


> and it's my fault that you said something you didn't mean to say since everyone seems to be attacking me.



Usually an indicator that you're doing something very wrong yet you don't realize a thing.

Let's try and figure this out with a review; you, a non-staff member, is telling Glaceon that he/she shouldn't help others, called a mod, who was trying to help, rude, and most recently, is continuing to reply to  people who are telling you to stop. Take a hint bro.


Big surprise, he replied. Again.


----------



## Thunder

Take it easy, guys.


----------



## catman_

Horus said:


> Usually an indicator that you're doing something very wrong yet you don't realize a thing.
> 
> Let's try and figure this out with a review; you, a non-staff member, is telling Glaceon that he/she shouldn't help others, called a mod, who was trying to help, rude, and most recently, is continuing to reply to  people who are telling you to stop. Take a hint bro.


whatever makes you sleep at night bro. all I told Glaceon was that some things members don't know the answer to, and if I wanted to ask questions about whether or not a thread will be locked, I would trust the word of a staff member. I never told her/him not to help others so please.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Take it easy, guys.



hahaha, love it


----------



## vampiricrogue

Alright then, i'll ask a question.

Since we have covered that the video we have done today does not need editing, when should i expect it to be online, and where will it be at?

Thank you.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Thanks I got It now  !!


----------



## Jeremy

vampiricrogue said:


> Alright then, i'll ask a question.
> 
> Since we have covered that the video we have done today does not need editing, when should i expect it to be online, and where will it be at?
> 
> Thank you.



Tonight

youtube.com/accityfolk


----------



## vampiricrogue

Jeremy said:


> Tonight
> 
> youtube.com/accityfolk



Thank you ^_^


----------



## vampiricrogue

>>;....


----------



## oath2order

vampiricrogue said:


> >>;....



What?


----------



## Dama

And btw I have a question
If I want to open a shop for graphics:avatars/ids/signatures/etc and ask for in-game bells can I do it? And if so where should I put it?


----------



## Hayate

Dama said:


> And btw I have a question
> If I want to open a shop for graphics:avatars/ids/signatures/etc and ask for in-game bells can I do it? And if so where should I put it?


Probably the Museum would be the best place, people sell drawings etc there for AC bells


----------



## Horus

^That's a hard question. People sell signatures for TBT bells or Animal Crossing bells in the Marketplace and making signatures for others is technically a forum service.

Just thought I'd throw that out there, I still agree with Glaceon


----------



## vampiricrogue

Jeremy said:


> Tonight
> 
> youtube.com/accityfolk



Thank you for the video ^.^ ---> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rPb5ID9SqVk


----------



## GreenLeaf

can I delete private messages? perhaps I'm kinda dumb but I can't see the delete option...


----------



## Kaiaa

GreenLeaf said:


> can I delete private messages? perhaps I'm kinda dumb but I can't see the delete option...


Go to your inbox and select the private messages you want to delete (make sure there is a mark in the little box to the right of the message) and scroll down to the drop menu that says "Selected Messages".

Click on the "selected messages" then choose "delete" and "proceed"


----------



## GreenLeaf

thanks


----------



## MayorMike

What is protocol on Buying TBT Bells from other members with in game bells?


----------



## Hayate

MayorMike said:


> What is protocol on Buying TBT Bells from other members with in game bells?



You don't just buy them, you earn them, by making signatures, are, avatars, or selling items.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Glaceon said:


> You don't just buy them, you earn them, by making signatures, are, avatars, or selling items.



They can buy them too.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just posting gives you TBT Bells too.


That's how most people make them.


----------



## AndyB

MayorMike said:


> What is protocol on Buying TBT Bells from other members with in game bells?


As was said to you in the IRC, if you want to... go ahead. There's no sort exchange rate for them.
While you can earn them through posting and offering other items in the marketplace, such as avatar/sigs, there isn't anything against doing it this way.


----------



## MayorMike

AndyB said:


> As was said to you in the IRC, if you want to... go ahead. There's no sort exchange rate for them.
> While you can earn them through posting and offering other items in the marketplace, such as avatar/sigs, there isn't anything against doing it this way.



Can I put up a post for it in Re-Tail?


----------



## AndyB

MayorMike said:


> Can I put up a post for it in Re-Tail?



I would suggest putting it in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## MayorMike

AndyB said:


> I would suggest putting it in the TBT Marketplace.



Why? Just curious because it seems like Re-Tail gets Way more action


----------



## AndyB

MayorMike said:


> Why? Just curious because it seems like Re-Tail gets Way more action



Because it's more suited for the Marketplace. Just because Re-Tail gets more traffic doesn't mean it's best for that section.


----------



## MayorMike

AndyB said:


> Because it's more suited for the Marketplace. Just because Re-Tail gets more traffic doesn't mean it's best for that section.


could I post it in Re-Tail though because I am spending in-Game Bells for them?


----------



## AndyB

MayorMike said:


> could I post it in Re-Tail though because I am spending in-Game Bells for them?



I'm not stopping you. However, I'm suggesting the Marketplace and also, it can be quite easily moved if it's not where we believe it should be.


----------



## MayorMike

AndyB said:


> I'm not stopping you. However, I'm suggesting the Marketplace and also, it can be quite easily moved if it's not where we believe it should be.



Understood.


----------



## Farobi

Can mods make a Retail blacklist?


----------



## Hayate

Farobi said:


> Can mods make a Retail blacklist?



If you mean a blacklist of people, going by the rules which say publicly naming and shaming etc are not allowed, no, this is why you PM mods about troublesome people, and leave them negative WiFi feedback
Rules-Guidelines-and-Blacklisting


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can one of you magnificent mods do my math homework for life?


----------



## Hayate

LoveMcQueen said:


> Can one of you magnificent mods do my math homework for life?



What level maths are we talking about?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Glaceon said:


> What level maths are we talking about?



Intermediate algebra for college.


----------



## Hayate

LoveMcQueen said:


> Intermediate algebra for college.



I should be able to do that then ^^


----------



## SockHead

Don't ask us stupid questions.

And I think we are content with the blacklisting process of down rating them.


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> Don't ask us stupid questions.



Excuse Sockhead guys, he just really hates math.


----------



## oath2order

SockHead said:


> Don't ask us stupid questions.
> 
> And I think we are content with the blacklisting process of down rating them.



Why can't we ask stupid questions?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

oath2order said:


> Why can't we ask stupid questions?



Probably because they do not have a smart answer...


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> Why can't we ask stupid questions?



Because we'll ban you!


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Because we'll ban you!



I

I don't know how to respond to that.

For some reason I'm imagining you with a maniacal grin as you typed that.

Excuse me while I go hide.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I
> 
> I don't know how to respond to that.
> 
> For some reason I'm imagining you with a maniacal grin as you typed that.
> 
> Excuse me while I go hide.



You can never hide.

We're always watching.



Spoiler: Aaaalllllwwwwaaaayyysss Wwwwwaaaatttccchhhhiiiiinnnggg


----------



## Stevey Queen

So am I banned then?


----------



## Zanessa

Thread rating is anonymous, correct? Or do the people who made the thread know who rated it?


----------



## Trundle

ZanessaGaily said:


> Thread rating is anonymous, correct? Or do the people who made the thread know who rated it?



It's anonymous, but really, why would you want to rate a thread?


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> It's anonymous, but really, why would you want to rate a thread?



It makes your opinion known.

Yes, it is anonymous.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thread ratings are completely pointless. Hardly anyone pays attention to them.

and it's been exploited more times than not because people are either childish or butthurt over something.


----------



## Zanessa

Ah, okay. Thanks guys! I used to think the ratings were based off the wifi rating, but clearly that's not true (once I found the button to rate..)


----------



## Farobi

Who made this site?


----------



## Jake

Trundle said:


> It's anonymous, but really, why would you want to rate a thread?



HAHAHAHHAHAHA


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> Who made this site?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?159-The-Last-Tree-Ghost


----------



## vampiricrogue

Where was the newest mods announced at?


----------



## Hayate

vampiricrogue said:


> Where was the newest mods announced at?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?83550-Staff-Applications-are-now-open/page39
They haven't yet, will be a few days until they are


----------



## Jake

w8 idk if i was meant to say that lel sweg have fun speculating what this originally said unless ur mod w/ power to view edit history xoxo


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> w8 idk if i was meant to say that lel sweg have fun speculating what this originally said unless ur mod w/ power to view edit history xoxo



yeah that's fine.


we're announcing them later tonight.


----------



## oath2order

Okay there's either two things:
1. New mods
2. Storyboard contest winners

D: This should be good. I'll be refreshing my phone at work a lot now.


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Okay there's either two things:
> 1. New mods
> 2. Storyboard contest winners
> 
> D: This should be good. I'll be refreshing my phone at work a lot now.


The winners were announced ages ago


----------



## Britty the Kitty

Is 66.3kb an acceptable signature size? This is the smallest I was able to get it without sacrificing too much quality as it was 200,000+ bytes as a png.


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> The winners were announced ages ago



I vaguely remember reading something being said in the comments of one of the Youtube videos that they weren't.

Okay, about the rules. What exactly does it mean when one of the infractions has expired? Does it still count against you?

@Britty: I copied your signature image to my computer, and ran the PNGGauntlet program on it. It was originally 90.23KB when I copied it, and now it's 56.8 KB. It's a compression program that selectively removes colors. I can send you the copy of it if you want to see. The difference isn't noticeable.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Infraction points expire after ten days.


----------



## oath2order

Oh okay.

Why did ya'll remove post templates? *grumble*


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> Oh okay.
> 
> Why did ya'll remove post templates? *grumble*



Because they were never intended for normal users to use. And clearly they were being abused in certain boards by you.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Because they were never intended for normal users to use. And clearly they were being abused in certain boards by you.


----------



## oath2order

No no but Gallows once said that me posting in the introduction helped him with something

This was in the IRC or something like that. D:

Ah well back to copypasta then


----------



## keybug55

I have a curious question, I know that red usernames are for admins, blue is for mods, green is for sages, and pink is for new mods. Are there any other colors that I didn't name besides *black*?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Grey for ghosts. =]


----------



## Farobi

what is the woods?

no gifs and/or memes please.


----------



## Thunder

CAN'T CONTROL


----------



## Midgetsc

What page was the woods asked about on? I think one of the admins said they already answered it, but I've gone a few pages back and have failed to find it.


----------



## Sakura0901

Midgetsc said:


> What page was the woods asked about on? I think one of the admins said they already answered it, but I've gone a few pages back and have failed to find it.



I want to know this too!!!!


----------



## AndyB

What do you want to know about The Woods?


----------



## Officer Berri

I assume they would like to know what the point of the woods is. xD There seems to be a lot of confusion as to why it's suddenly there.


----------



## Trundle

Officer Berri said:


> I assume they would like to know what the point of the woods is. xD There seems to be a lot of confusion as to why it's suddenly there.



The Woods is where The Last Tree Ghost resides.
Today is Friday the 13th, and usually The Woods is not possible to see, but today, we can see it.

The Last Tree Ghost once fought a mighty battle with The Bell Tree Smith. The Last Tree Ghost was defeated and cast down to The Woods. Those who dare enter shall not leave with scarring of the dreadful place. 

Some say that this ghost who resided in The Woods is the ghost of Jeremy himself. Others say he was here in this forum before it was even created.

Take heed, travelers, for The Woods is not a place where you want to be. It is a dark and sinister place. Tread carefully.

(And yes, Poe Salesman is what you would call a "minion" of the Last Tree Ghost)


----------



## AndyB

Jeremy will hate me for saying this... The staff don't even know. It just pops up on nice, convenient dates. It's like some users never sign on again, after they've posted in there. Most think it's just a joke, somewhere to be silly and act all "spooked".. it's not. 
[size=-5]Where do you think Smart_Tech, Blastoise.. all the others went?[/size]


But my best piece of advice concerning the Woods...

*Ṙ̡̰̣͚̰͒u̶̬̰̥̬̻̗͌͆̌̔̐ͭn̨̠̘͈̮͙̥̞̂̅̿̅̋*


----------



## JasonBurrows

Justin said:


> Because we'll ban you!


Wow... If that was aimed at me, I would have took it as a threat...
I really don't take kindly to threats from people that aren't actually "in charge" of me...

You have to have a VERY valid reason to ban people otherwise it is not fair OR right...


----------



## Thunder

JasonBurrows said:


> Wow... If that was aimed at me, I would have took it as a threat...
> I really don't take kindly to threats from people that aren't actually "in charge" of me...
> 
> You have to have a VERY valid reason to ban people otherwise it is not fair OR right...



I'm so glad you told me, guess I should undo all those bans I made on people who used the letter V more than once.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Thunder said:


> I'm so glad you told me, guess I should undo all those bans I made on people who used the letter V more than once.


I know that's sarcasm and I am not actually joking...
Over time, I have been getting more and more annoyed at how TBT is run, it is like some users fear staff members with "colour usernames" as they can ban

Here is my question, I am asking politely. *Why does it feel like that?*



*If I get an infraction for this, that will just confirm my theory of TBT...*


----------



## Miranda

Gear down there big rig...


----------



## JasonBurrows

Hi Miranda.
Just to let you know, I don't wish to start a long drawn-out argument, but I am a little confused right now...


----------



## Thunder

JasonBurrows said:


> I know that's sarcasm and I am not actually joking...
> Over time, I have been getting more and more annoyed at how TBT is run, it is like some users fear staff members with "colour usernames" as they can ban
> 
> Here is my question, I am asking politely. *Why does it feel like that?*
> 
> 
> 
> *If I get an infraction for this, that will just confirm my theory of TBT...*



By the looks of it, a lot of it is self-imposed. Justin's post was obviously a joke and not meant to be taken seriously.


----------



## JasonBurrows

I am just not very good at understanding jokes is all, I have never really had a good sense of humour.

*My valid reason for not understanding jokes or humour (whether you choose to believe it or not) is that I was registered autistic when I was younger and my mind tends to think a lot differently to someone elses.

It also makes me literally think, if you know what I mean?

I am NOT hiding behind this, but I definitely got registered with it when I was younger.*


----------



## Thunder

JasonBurrows said:


> I am just not very good at understanding jokes is all, I have never really had a good sense of humour.



A sense of humor's gonna help you out in the long run. Life's gonna be easier for you if you don't take everything so seriously.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Humor is on sale, you should pick it up. *fail*

Are you going to make boards for other languages?


----------



## Thunder

We don't have any plans for some in the near future, but the possibility is always there.


----------



## Flyffel

JasonBurrows said:


> My valid reason for not understanding jokes or humour (whether you choose to believe it or not) is that I was registered autistic when I was younger and my mind tends to think a lot differently to someone elses.
> 
> It also makes me literally think, if you know what I mean?
> 
> I am NOT hiding behind this, but I definitely got registered with it when I was younger.


One of my friends has this too. He takes everything (sarcastic or irconic) literally, no matter how insane the claims are. :c Just sayin' it's a thing.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Alright, thanks Thunder.

There are too many colors in the Who's Online section now O-O


----------



## JasonBurrows

Flyffel said:


> One of my friends has this too. He takes everything (sarcastic or irconic) literally, no matter how insane the claims are. :c Just sayin' it's a thing.


Exactly. 

@Others on TBT I have had to live with my autism and it does make my life a lot harder due to not understanding like a "normal" person would take for granted, if you catch my drift?


----------



## Ethereal

Question for mods: Is there a way to flag/mark your own threads for deletion?

If there isn't, will there be something like that in the future?


----------



## Jas0n

Ethereal said:


> Question for mods: Is there a way to flag/mark your own threads for deletion?
> 
> If there isn't, will there be something like that in the future?



Just report your own thread and request a close. Click the exclamation mark in the bottom left corner of your post to send a report.

Though, this is mostly for closing a thread. It's unlikely we will actually delete unless necessary.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Jas0n-san said:


> Just report your own thread and request a close. Click the exclamation mark in the bottom left corner of your post to send a report.


Wow, you sound so much like a mod now. -mind blown-

One more thing. Will there be an option in the future to lock our own threads? It will be very useful.


----------



## Ethereal

Jas0n-san said:


> Just report your own thread and request a close. Click the exclamation mark in the bottom left corner of your post to send a report.
> 
> Though, this is mostly for closing a thread. It's unlikely we will actually delete unless necessary.



Okay thanks , I'll do that now


----------



## JasonBurrows

Here is another question.

WHY HAS MY SIGNATURE BEEN EDITED?!!!
I DID NOT PUT A YOUTUBE LINK IN THERE.
I WANT IT EDITED BACK.

It has to be the staff as they are the ONLY ones that can edit my signature other than myself and I DEFINITELY put the right link in originally as I have the entire signature saved on my computer and it says different to what it says no.

Is this some kind of nasty joke that someone has pulled?


*Sounds like staff edit abusing!*


----------



## Ethereal

Kippla said:


> Wow, you sound so much like a mod now. -mind blown-
> 
> One more thing. Will there be an option in the future to lock our own threads? It will be very useful.



Yeah that wuold be easier, I second that suggestion


----------



## JasonBurrows

Someone has *maliciously* edited my signature and I demand to know who!


----------



## Zanessa

JasonBurrows said:


> Someone has *maliciously* edited my signature and I demand to know who!



I hope you read the signature guidelines..


----------



## JasonBurrows

ZanessaGaily said:


> I hope you read the signature guidelines..


The signature guidelines have NOTHING to do with this situation that I am currently dealing with.


----------



## Zanessa

JasonBurrows said:


> The signature guidelines have NOTHING to do with this situation that I am currently dealing with.



Are you sure? Because no one but the staff can change the signature. I don't think anyone has had any incidents. :/


----------



## JasonBurrows

OMFG...

It had the link http://www.acbay.com before, I should know, I clicked it and have edited it many, many times.

Now it has a link to the "Never Gonna Give You Up" video.
Which by the way, to kill trolls, I actually like that song. 


PS. I am adamant that I didn't put that YouTube link in.
This is DEFINITELY someone on staff abusing the edit button, I swear on that.


----------



## Justin

Kippla said:


> Wow, you sound so much like a mod now. -mind blown-
> 
> One more thing. Will there be an option in the future to lock our own threads? It will be very useful.



I'm not a huge fan of allowing it across the entire forum, but it could be considered for the trading boards at least. We'll look into it. 



JasonBurrows said:


> Someone has *maliciously* edited my signature and I demand to know who!



It's possible someone did it as a joke. Unfortunately, there are no signature logs, so I couldn't tell you what happened anyway. You're welcome to change your signature back anytime you want to, no need to make a big fuss out of it.


----------



## iLoveYou

Kippla said:


> Are you going to make boards for other languages?



I personally believe that these forums would benefit from a French board. I am pushing for this, since I got kicked out of the Dutch forums. I even have some votes to back me up, specifically from the following people:

- Trundle
- You
- Horus
- VillageDweller
- Kippla
- UnidentifiedFloorOrange
- Thunder
- Volvagia

More to come, thanks. If you would like to sign this petition please PM me.

*Question to staff:* How many votes to open up a new language board?


----------



## Thunder

iLoveYou said:


> I personally believe that these forums would benefit from a French board. I am pushing for this, since I got kicked out of the Dutch forums. I even have some votes to back me up, specifically from the following people:
> 
> - Trundle
> - You
> - Horus
> - VillageDweller
> 
> More to come, thanks. If you would like to sign this petition please PM me.
> 
> *Question to staff:* How many votes to open up a new language board?



10 million.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Thunder said:


> 10 million.


We'll work on it.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Justin said:


> You're welcome to change your signature back anytime you want to, no need to make a big fuss out of it.


umm... no... I had my signature set up fine and so I want a staff member to change it as I am perfectly sure that I did not edit that signature and add that link.

Surely editing signatures without the signature actually breaking the set rules and guidelines would be classed as some form of breaching guidelines.


----------



## iLoveYou

Kippla said:


> We'll work on it.



Thank you for the support. <3


----------



## JasonBurrows

*waits for nasty joke to be undone*

*PS. I have took screen-shots of all these replies.*


----------



## Jas0n

JasonBurrows said:


> umm... no... I had my signature set up fine and so I want a staff member to change it as I am perfectly sure that I did not edit that signature and add that link.
> 
> Surely editing signatures without the signature actually breaking the set rules and guidelines would be classed as some form of breaching guidelines.



The Bell Tree has and always will be a light-hearted website, the staff are laid back and can generally joke around with all the users on the forum. As Justin said, it's likely that this was done as a joke. It is not a vendetta against you and you are free to change your signature back at any time.

We're sorry if you were offended by the changing of your signature. As I recall though, you had incorrectly coded your signature beforehand and the link wasn't working anyway.

Regardless, the situation has been dealt with. It would be appreciated if you no longer persisted with these angry posts in this thread. If you'd like to continue debating, PM somebody on staff. Although personally I don't deem that necessary.


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> I personally believe that these forums would benefit from a French board. I am pushing for this, since I got kicked out of the Dutch forums. I even have some votes to back me up, specifically from the following people:
> 
> - Trundle
> - You
> - Horus
> - VillageDweller
> 
> More to come, thanks. If you would like to sign this petition please PM me.
> 
> *Question to staff:* How many votes to open up a new language board?



I believe I said "French Toast Board"


Also; thank you Andy, when I asked for you to edit Burrows' sig, I never thought you'd do it but now I have full nothing but love for you.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Jas0n-san said:


> Regardless, the situation has been dealt with. It would be appreciated if you no longer persisted with these angry posts in this thread. If you'd like to continue debating, PM somebody on staff. Although personally I don't deem that necessary.


I will stop the angry posts, yes, but I have my reasons that I deem valid to go on the defensive today.

I will call it quits if someone will just edit my signature back to http://www.acbay.com


----------



## Ashtot

Pirate speak plz.


----------



## Mino

Jason (Burrows), cool your ****. Christ.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Mino said:


> Jason (Burrows), cool your ****. Christ.


Of course. All I ask is a simple edit.


----------



## Mino

JasonBurrows said:


> Of course. All I ask is a simple edit.



You said you have it saved on your computer anyways.


----------



## JasonBurrows

Mino said:


> You said you have it saved on your computer anyways.


That's not the point I want to get across today though Mino...

I just want someone on staff to edit THAT link in my signature and then I'll be happy again.
Then I can call it quits on the complaining.


----------



## Mino

JasonBurrows said:


> That's not the point I want to get across today though Mino...
> 
> I just want someone on staff to edit THAT link in my signature and then I'll be happy again.
> Then I can call it quits on the complaining.



The only point you're making is that you're an obstinate and unreasonable **** with no sense of humor. And you're proving that quite well.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Wow, for once it wasn't me who started this argument. 

JasonBurrows, just stop posting and change it back. It was probably a joke{today is Friday the 13th after all} and no one didn't mean anything of it.


----------



## Zanessa

JasonBurrows said:


> OMFG...
> 
> It had the link http://www.acbay.com before, I should know, I clicked it and have edited it many, many times.
> 
> Now it has a link to the "Never Gonna Give You Up" video.
> Which by the way, to kill trolls, I actually like that song.
> 
> 
> PS. I am adamant that I didn't put that YouTube link in.
> This is DEFINITELY someone on staff abusing the edit button, I swear on that.



Your sense of humor seems to be pretty poor. It's a joke. No need to accuse staff of abuse or throw a fit because something was changed (as a joke most likely... T_T)

Just change it yourself. You clearly have the control and power to do it yourself.


----------



## Farobi

He admitted himself that he has a poor sense of humor. But i gotta agree it was rather immature of someone to change his signature.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> He admitted himself that he has a poor sense of humor. But i gotta agree it was rather immature of someone to change his signature.



I see no reason for it being immature. The link that was changed didn't even work in the first place, and it wasn't like it linked to a screamer or to something bad, it was a rick roll.
If nobody has noticed, we've been doing lots of funny things for Friday the 13th. If you can't handle a tiny little joke, then you probably don't even need to be here. Seriously.


----------



## Zanessa

Farobi said:


> He admitted himself that he has a poor sense of humor. But i gotta agree it was rather immature of someone to change his signature.



But geez.. it's just a rick roll video. -.-


----------



## Stevey Queen

Okay I have a serious question this time. This has seriously been bugging me for ages. Okay on older threads, you all have this issue where random symbols and numbers appear in your text. Like were you all just really bad typers back then? Here's a perfect example.




Err that might be too small actually. You can see what I'm talking about in the basement. Somebody bumped like a 1000 old threads.


----------



## Jas0n

The Bell Tree used to be on different forum software, when the posts were transferred over to this new software it caused some of the encoding to mess up on lots of punctuation, such as apostrophes. In most cases with those weird combinations of symbols and numbers it would just be an apostrophe or some other obscure piece of punctuation.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Oh. I see. Thanks.


----------



## catman_

I don't think anyone would like their signature to be changed to a rick roll video, joke or not. Be considerate that not everyone is a happy go lucky people like the staff.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Okay, the signature thing is over now. Drop it.


If you don't agree with it, fine. That's your problem. It happened and now it's over.


----------



## catman_

aye aye captain


----------



## Zanessa

Staff: You guys own all the Animal Crossing games you could get?


----------



## Prof Gallows

I have all of them except for the original ones released in Japan.

New Leaf kinda died out pretty quick for me though. Having to wait eight months drained all of the hype out and I just wasn't as excited about playing as I was. Shame really.


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> Staff: You guys own all the Animal Crossing games you could get?



Same as Gallows for me, all of the ones that released here. Haven't bothered to import any of the Japanese ones. Wild World is easily my favourite.


----------



## Jeremy

I have all of the American releases, plus Dobutsu no Mori e+.


----------



## oath2order

JasonBurrows said:


> Wow... If that was aimed at me, I would have took it as a threat...
> I really don't take kindly to threats from people that aren't actually "in charge" of me...
> 
> You have to have a VERY valid reason to ban people otherwise it is not fair OR right...



I don't take it as a threat XD It's only cause I said 



oath2order said:


> Why can't we ask stupid questions?


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:


> I have all of the American releases, plus Dobutsu no Mori e+.



Weeaboo.


----------



## Thunder

ZanessaGaily said:


> Staff: You guys own all the Animal Crossing games you could get?



Same as Justin.

New Leaf and Wild World are the two that stand out the most to me.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

I'm going to begin an animal crossing art contest but I'm not sure where to post it, in the museum or in the New Leaf section?

Thanks for your help !


----------



## Jeremy

Gamergirladvance said:


> I'm going to begin an animal crossing art contest but I'm not sure where to post it, in the museum or in the New Leaf section?
> 
> Thanks for your help !



The Museum would probably be best.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Jeremy said:


> The Museum would probably be best.



Thank you kindly


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

In regards to my contest I posted it in the museum area but not many people are seeing it. Should I move it to new leaf or will it get moved straight back? Or should I just wait it out?

Thanks


----------



## AndyB

Gamergirladvance said:


> In regards to my contest I posted it in the museum area but not many people are seeing it. Should I move it to new leaf or will it get moved straight back? Or should I just wait it out?
> 
> Thanks



You only posted it today, not even an hour ago. Give it time.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

I will, I fell asleep and I thought it was a lot later than it actually was :/ I'll wait it out


----------



## broadwaythecat

When's the Spanish board coming?


----------



## Zanessa

Cool, thanks for answering!


----------



## oath2order

lookyhooky said:


> When's the Spanish board coming?



This was confirmed?

I hope we get one. I need somewhere to practice.


----------



## Thunder

lookyhooky said:


> When's the Spanish board coming?



wo bu zhi dao


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> wo bu zhi dao



Gracias, senor.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> This was confirmed?
> 
> I hope we get one. I need somewhere to practice.



It was not.

I'm not dis-confirming it either really though. The Dutch board is going for sure, we'll see about other potential languages after that.


----------



## Jake

maybe i am just an idiot, but why does it say this member has 0 posts when clearly they dont?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?22470-Jack1605

>http://www.belltreeforums.com/search.php?searchid=1095567


----------



## Nigel

Jake. said:


> maybe i am just an idiot, but why does it say this member has 0 posts when clearly they dont?
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?22470-Jack1605
> 
> >http://www.belltreeforums.com/search.php?searchid=1095567



I'm guessing the site calculates stats daily and considering hes done all his posting today, it won't show up yet.


I may be wrong.


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> Staff: You guys own all the Animal Crossing games you could get?



I have all of them except the Japanese versions


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

How do you put a link to another thread I'm not sure 

Thanks


----------



## Jas0n

Gamergirladvance said:


> How do you put a link to another thread I'm not sure
> 
> Thanks



[URL="http://www.linkhere.com"]Text Of Link[/URL]

Like so, that link will show up like this: Text Of Link


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

How do you change the title of a thread that's mine?


----------



## Justin

mlnintendo97 said:


> How do you change the title of a thread that's mine?



Go to Advanced when you're editing a post. Note that there is a time limit on it, if the thread is too old it won't be possible.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Justin said:


> Go to Advanced when you're editing a post. Note that there is a time limit on it, if the thread is too old it won't be possible.



Just tried your suggestion, but thread I have is from the 14th. Is it possible for it to be locked then? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?95233-Bree-is-Moving


----------



## Thunder

Locked.


----------



## unravel

Edited: WRONG SEND dont mind this


----------



## Prof Gallows

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Edited: WRONG SEND dont mind this



We do reports, plan new things for the site, try to keep all of the troublemakers in line. =p

The newest mods don't really have projects of their own, but a few of the mods have their own little contributions they work on that  will eventually be put into the site.


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Justin said:


> Go to Advanced when you're editing a post. Note that there is a time limit on it, if the thread is too old it won't be possible.



I had a same trouble with this, and tried to edit according to suggestion above.
It did not worked for me too.
If it is impossible to change the thread title by myself, would you please change it by getting rid of this part
"* - Roscoe is moving out*"?

Jelly's villagers giveaway

I'm sorry to bother you.


----------



## Jas0n

RedTropicalFish said:


> I had a same trouble with this, and tried to edit according to suggestion above.
> It did not worked for me too.
> If it is impossible to change the thread title by myself, would you please change it by getting rid of this part
> "* - Roscoe is moving out*"?
> 
> Jelly's villagers giveaway
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you.



I edited it for you. In future if you have a problem like this it'd probably be easier for you to send in a report rather than posting in the Ask The Staff. Just click the exclamation point in the bottom left of your post to report it and state that you want the title changed, or if you want the thread closed, etc.


----------



## iLoveYou

RedTropicalFish said:


> I had a same trouble with this, and tried to edit according to suggestion above.
> It did not worked for me too.
> If it is impossible to change the thread title by myself, would you please change it by getting rid of this part
> "* - Roscoe is moving out*"?
> 
> Jelly's villagers giveaway
> 
> I'm sorry to bother you.



I'm not sure if I'm right about this but .. I believe you can report your own thread and request for it to be locked. :3

*Edit:* Oh, Jas0n beat me to it.


----------



## rubyy

Are you ever gonna considering giving us an extra row to put our collectibles/shop items?


----------



## Hayate

Rubyy said:


> Are you ever gonna considering giving us an extra row to put our collectibles/shop items?



I think this was mentioned in the new birthstone thread, I'll go find it for you

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y-Birthstone-series-(Shop-Collectibles)/page2
Justin answered it there =]


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

On my trading cards thread, a few people suggested we make an album in the shop to buy that would open up a tab for cards in your profile/shop. Is anything like this possible?


----------



## rubyy

Glaceon said:


> I think this was mentioned in the new birthstone thread, I'll go find it for you
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...y-Birthstone-series-(Shop-Collectibles)/page2
> Justin answered it there =]




Thank you so much Glaceon!


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

How do you change the title of a thread?

Thank you


----------



## Jas0n

Gamergirladvance said:


> How do you change the title of a thread?
> 
> Thank you



Edit the first post in your thread, go advanced and you can edit the title there.

There is a limited time period for editing the title on your thread (I think it's 30 days). If you want to edit it after that, send in a report asking one of the staff to do so.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Thanks


----------



## Zanessa

I lost a thread about the Pleather Vest on the Re-Tail thread. Would it be okay to start a new one or should I try to find it?
It was from.. a week or two ago..


----------



## Jas0n

ZanessaGaily said:


> I lost a thread about the Pleather Vest on the Re-Tail thread. Would it be okay to start a new one or should I try to find it?
> It was from.. a week or two ago..



Here's a list of all your threads, maybe you can find it here:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/search.php?searchid=1105211


----------



## Silversea

Will the chocolate cake ever be in stock again (the forum item)? (Same for the japanese letters, will they come back?)


----------



## Jas0n

Silversea said:


> Will the chocolate cake ever be in stock again (the forum item)? (Same for the japanese letters, will they come back?)



The shop is stocked randomly. Just recently there was some more stock of the Chocolate Cake but you must have missed it! Just a matter of keeping an eye out.


----------



## Silversea

Ah I see. I do check it each day but I was probably on at the wrong time. Good to know it does appear from time to time though.


----------



## Zanessa

Jas0n said:


> Here's a list of all your threads, maybe you can find it here:
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/search.php?searchid=1105211



Link didn't work..


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> Link didn't work..



I found it for you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?92532-Pleather-Vest-Eugene-s-Initial-Outfit

It's not too big a deal if you just make a new thread now though.


----------



## Zanessa

Justin said:


> I found it for you: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?92532-Pleather-Vest-Eugene-s-Initial-Outfit
> 
> It's not too big a deal if you just make a new thread now though.



Ah, perfect. Thank you very much!


----------



## Jas0n

ZanessaGaily said:


> Link didn't work..



Ah sorry, the link timed out. Didn't realise those searches timed out so soon.

For future reference, I got the link from your profile page under "Latest Started Threads"


----------



## Zanessa

Jas0n said:


> Ah sorry, the link timed out. Didn't realise those searches timed out so soon.
> 
> For future reference, I got the link from your profile page under "Latest Started Threads"



I'll remember this. Thanks a lot; didn't know that was there!


----------



## unravel

Prof Gallows said:


> We do reports, plan new things for the site, try to keep all of the troublemakers in line. =p
> 
> The newest mods don't really have projects of their own, but a few of the mods have their own little contributions they work on that  will eventually be put into the site.



I guess you read my previous post :U


----------



## Justin

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I guess you read my previous post :U



Gotta love Edit History.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I guess you read my previous post :U



lol yes.

You can edit your post a ton of times and we can see every single edit you made in a fancy little list that automatically compares them to each other.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

I have a question in relation to the auctioning of Villagers moving away.  Today one of my townies, Rhonda, advised she would move on the 24th.  Should I post the auction now, or the day she's "in boxes"?


----------



## windfall

Twisted Circuits said:


> I have a question in relation to the auctioning of Villagers moving away.  Today one of my townies, Rhonda, advised she would move on the 24th.  Should I post the auction now, or the day she's "in boxes"?



I think giving people ~24h notice of when she's moving will be best, so people in different timezones will get a chance to bid on her, if they're interested. I would recommend putting your board up on the 23rd


----------



## Caius

windfall said:


> I think giving people ~24h notice of when she's moving will be best, so people in different timezones will get a chance to bid on her, if they're interested. I would recommend putting your board up on the 23rd



^ This sounds pretty nice to me.


----------



## Zanessa

Any plans to make it so you can have a bigger sized animated avatar?


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> Any plans to make it so you can have a bigger sized animated avatar?



Unless we have a change of mind, larger height avatars are reserved for staff and members who have it grandfathered from the past when we offered it. However, everyone can purchase a width extension.


----------



## Gnome

How was your day?


----------



## Thunder

Gnome said:


> How was your day?



So uneventful I spent it arguing about nipples with the IRC group.


----------



## Caius

Shiny nipples.


----------



## Twix

*NEW*

How do you send someone the bells on this site if you buy a signature/etc?

- - - Post Merge - - -

How do you send someone TBT bells?


----------



## Kaiaa

Go to the top of the page and click currency, then click "Bells: (bell amount)"

Change the "To Account" to the person you want to send to and enter an amount and submit.


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> Go to the top of the page and click currency, then click "Bells: (bell amount)"
> 
> Change the "To Account" to the person you want to send to and enter an amount and submit.



Alternatively, you can also just click their number of Bells in the sidebar next to their posts.

_EDIT: GET REKT JASON_


----------



## Jas0n

Kaiaa said:


> Go to the top of the page and click currency, then click "Bells: (bell amount)"
> 
> Change the "To Account" to the person you want to send to and enter an amount and submit.



You can also click on somebody's bells. If I wanted to send bells to Kaiaa for example, I could click her bell amount under her avatar.


----------



## Thunder

I'm questioning whether it's everyone else that's fast, or Jas0n's just really slow.

But there's no doubt about it that I'm the fastest


----------



## Zanessa

Justin said:


> Unless we have a change of mind, larger height avatars are reserved for staff and members who have it grandfathered from the past when we offered it. However, everyone can purchase a width extension.



The width extension would work for gifs or no?


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> The width extension would work for gifs or no?



Couldn't tell you for sure as I haven't tried myself, but I would assume so yes.


----------



## Zanessa

Justin said:


> Couldn't tell you for sure as I haven't tried myself, but I would assume so yes.



It works. Thank you for your help!


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> It works. Thank you for your help!



Cool, good to know.


----------



## unravel

I do have a question about the trade.
Am I allowed to trade steam items for AC items? Well.... Like for example
I want a Dota 2/ Team Fortress 2 item. I will give the user a DLC orderable/unorderable item or Bells for that.

Is it okay or no? And if yes where will I post the thread thank you.

PS: I tried this with my friend.


----------



## Stevey Queen

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I do have a question about the trade.
> Am I allowed to trade steam items for AC items? Well.... Like for example
> I want a Dota 2/ Team Fortress 2 item. I will give the user a DLC orderable/unorderable item or Bells for that.
> 
> Is it okay or no? And if yes where will I post the thread thank you.
> 
> PS: I tried this with my friend.



Not a staff member but I don't think anybody would mind. If that's what you guys want to trade then go for it. Technically, you don't need TBTs permission.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you want to.


I mean in my own view, I think it sounds pretty silly. But half of this site is full of silly people. Especially when it comes to the Retail board. But yeah, go ahead if you think it'll work.


----------



## Farobi

Prof Gallows said:


> But half of this site is full of silly people.



are you sure it's not 69%? 

ok more of a serious question that didnt get noted earlier. is it possible to make a new tag in the villager plaza board that is all about giving _numerous_ villagers away by cycling/another copy?


----------



## unravel

Prof Gallows said:


> If you want to.
> 
> 
> I mean in my own view, I think it sounds pretty silly. But half of this site is full of silly people. Especially when it comes to the Retail board. But yeah, go ahead if you think it'll work.



Lol aight thanks


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> are you sure it's not 69%?
> 
> ok more of a serious question that didnt get noted earlier. is it possible to make a new tag in the villager plaza board that is all about giving _numerous_ villagers away by cycling/another copy?



It's possible, but not really necessary. Best to just use the prefixes we have and to put in the title that it's for multiple villagers.


----------



## Willow

I need help regarding post merge.  I posted a villager and when someone asked to claim them I responded, but my response was pushed to my previous post above theirs, and they didn't see what I wrote.  Everytime I posted for the next 10 mins or so created post merge and the other user was not seeing my responses.  I finally had to PM her.

How can you avoid post merge so someone see's your response below theirs?  I am afraid people will think I am ignoring them!


----------



## Jas0n

Willow said:


> I need help regarding post merge.  I posted a villager and when someone asked to claim them I responded, but my response was pushed to my previous post above theirs, and they didn't see what I wrote.  Everytime I posted for the next 10 mins or so created post merge and the other user was not seeing my responses.  I finally had to PM her.
> 
> How can you avoid post merge so someone see's your response below theirs?  I am afraid people will think I am ignoring them!



We noticed your issue and looked into it. It seemed like a one-time bug and shouldn't happen again. Please let us know if it does!


----------



## Willow

Oh okay, I was really confused there for a minute! 

Thanks for looking into it so quickly.  I will post back here if I see it do that again. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Sorry to post another problem so quickly.  I was trying to post another comment on my thread and everytime I hit the "Post Quick Reply" button my post would vanish.  I went to "Go advanced" and tried to post that way and it vanished again.  I've tried about half a dozen times now and I can't post anything to the thread.  ~Help~

- - - Post Merge - - -

Update, after two people posted I could post again. :/

Also, when post merge happens does it notify you if your subscribed?


----------



## Jas0n

As it's only you having these issues I'm going to assume it's something to do with lag on your end. That would explain the weird post merging bug also. Do you have bad internet?


----------



## Willow

No, our connection is stable.  Just found out my hubby was pushing a huge file to his server.  LOL

That probably didn't help the situation.


----------



## Zeiro

Nevermind, it's not a problem anymore.


----------



## Joey

Why is there a load of space underneath my signature? I've seen it happen to others aswell.


----------



## Jas0n

Joey said:


> Why is there a load of space underneath my signature? I've seen it happen to others aswell.



We're trying out a new way of displaying posts. Previously, signatures wouldn't start until the bottom of your postbit. The postbit is the part of your post on the left side which displays your avatar, post count, items, etc. The signature now starts directly after your post.

This obviously means that it's possible, in very short posts, that your signature will have white space underneath it if your postbit is longer than the combined height of your post and signature.

This change may not stick around, we are simply trying it out. It removes a lot of white space from the forum and condenses things down, but as you mentioned, it also has its problems. We simply need to figure out which way of displaying posts is most optimal.

If you'd like to submit feedback on this change, you can do so in this announcement thread.


----------



## Jennifer

It extends to reach how long the information on the side below your avatar are is all. If your post is longer/takes up more room, your signature won't get expanded like that, but when you post a short post it ends up happening so it takes up the rest of the room along the sidebar.

Edit: Jason beat me </3


----------



## Joey

Thanks to the two of ye.


----------



## irisubunny

i was just wondering, how do you give your tbt bells to other members? like as in the tbt marketplace where to buy certain things you need to give that person tbt bells. how exactly do you get your bells to that person? sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, i'm just puzzled o3o


----------



## Jas0n

missbunnehful said:


> i was just wondering, how do you give your tbt bells to other members? like as in the tbt marketplace where to buy certain things you need to give that person tbt bells. how exactly do you get your bells to that person? sorry if this sounds like a stupid question, i'm just puzzled o3o



Click on the person's bells underneath their avatar, or from their About Me page on their profile.


----------



## irisubunny

Jas0n said:


> Click on the person's bells underneath their avatar, or from their About Me page on their profile.



oh. okay, thanks! ^-^


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Can someone really sabatoge an auction like this?

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?98108-Shari-is-in-boxes-!!!&p=1742833#post1742833

If you're giving away the same villager, shouldn't you start your own thread?  After this person gives away their villager, perople will still contact them afterwards instead of bidding.  I think it kinda ruins that auction thread...


----------



## Zanessa

Twisted Circuits said:


> Can someone really sabatoge an auction like this?
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?98108-Shari-is-in-boxes-!!!&p=1742833#post1742833
> 
> If you're giving away the same villager, shouldn't you start your own thread?  After this person gives away their villager, perople will still contact them afterwards instead of bidding.  I think it kinda ruins that auction thread...



Hmm.. interesting. Also, a little crazy :|


----------



## Thunder

I don't think Swiftstream had any harmful intentions with that post, but nonetheless I've moved it into it's own separate topic.


----------



## Chromie

Wanted to pop in and ask...um nothing really.


EDIT: Heh got something!  Anyone from the staff waiting for Pok?mon? If so how would you balance the time between NL and Pok?mon X/Y? I barely have enough time for Animal Crossing as it is.


----------



## Jas0n

Chromie said:


> Heh got something!  Anyone from the staff waiting for Pok?mon? If so how would you balance the time between NL and Pok?mon X/Y? I barely have enough time for Animal Crossing as it is.



I barely play Animal Crossing as it is, I think I'm pretty much done with it now. Shouldn't be a problem to balance time for Pokemon!


----------



## Kaiaa

Chromie said:


> Anyone from the staff waiting for Pok?mon? If so how would you balance the time between NL and Pok?mon X/Y?



I'm waiting on pokemon, I'll be getting Pokemon X. I only play about an hour a day on new leaf so I'll have all the time in the world for pokemon!


----------



## Justin

Personally, I've never been too much of a Pokemon player, but I'll probably end up getting it anyway thanks to peer pressure from the rest of the staff. I think we'll actually be having some Pokemon events here at TBT a bit after release, but that's all I can say for now without getting shot by Gallows.


----------



## Chromie

Jason, my man! I mean awesome.Getting Y myself Kiaa since it reminds me of Red version and I played it first so my inner child is screaming at me to get Y. Hmm I can devour Pok?mon myself not a big fan yourself Justin? Saw you have a steam...engy for life!


----------



## Jennifer

I'm planning to get Pokemon X and made sure to finish all my AC priorities beforehand so now I just need to check with my villagers and make sure nobody is moving. 

It only takes me about 48 hours to beat a Pokemon game so I figure I'll rush through it, work on Hometown Story, and then back to AC.


----------



## Thunder

What time I spend on Animal Crossing will probably just be daily check-ups and the like (I'm kinda losing steam as is). I'll probably be getting Pokemon X, mainly because my brother's getting Y.


----------



## BellGreen

Jennifer said:


> I'm planning to get Pokemon X and made sure to finish all my AC priorities beforehand so now I just need to check with my villagers and make sure nobody is moving.
> 
> It only takes me about 48 hours to beat a Pokemon game so I figure I'll rush through it, work on Hometown Story, and then back to AC.


It takes me 2-3 days as well, White was a bit easy for me :/ Too easy.


----------



## Jennifer

BellBringerGreen said:


> It takes me 2-3 days as well, White was a bit easy for me :/ Too easy.



I think I beat White in a Day @-@ Though, I believe I beat HGSS and Platinum that fast too. But yeah, I rarely spend more than 48-72 hours on a Pokemon game.


----------



## BellGreen

Jennifer said:


> I think I beat White in a Day @-@ Though, I believe I beat HGSS and Platinum that fast too. But yeah, I rarely spend more than 48-72 hours on a Pokemon game.



Don't remind me of HG T_T The champion's Charizard had like, IDK, one pixel line of HP and I lost. I basically stopped after that. I guess I beat it  
White was too easy though, I beat it with under 3 Pokemon so I feel a bit sad xD


----------



## Chromie

I bought Black 2 after some friends and played with eh difficulty turned up. Man is it fun fighting level 70's!

It's not beating the game that will take me forever it's all the EV training and online multiplayer I'll be doing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

In that case then, what starters are you guys picking?


----------



## Jas0n

Might be best to redirect the general pokemon discussion over to the pokemon thread in the Gamer's Lounge

Though we can talk about how The Gamer's Lounge HAS HAD A GRAMMATICAL ERROR IN THE NAME FOR LIKE 4 YEARS.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jas0n said:


> Might be best to redirect the general pokemon discussion over to the pokemon thread in the Gamer's Lounge
> 
> Though we can talk about how The Gamer's Lounge HAS HAD A GRAMMATICAL ERROR IN THE NAME FOR LIKE 4 YEARS.



Hey Jubs and Jer can we get that fixed? I'm with Jas0n (best mod) on this one.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Jas0n (best mod)









Also depending on how Chespin's final evolution comes out, I'll probably go with Fennekin and Squirtle.


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Might be best to redirect the general pokemon discussion over to the pokemon thread in the Gamer's Lounge
> 
> Though we can talk about how The Gamer's Lounge HAS HAD A GRAMMATICAL ERROR IN THE NAME FOR LIKE 4 YEARS.



We don't talk about that


----------



## Farobi

Can staff retrive deleted PMs?


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> Can staff retrive deleted PMs?



No. Well, we probably could if we dug into the database enough assuming it was worthwhile enough. But generally in most cases, no.


----------



## Farobi

Justin said:


> No. Well, we probably could if we dug into the database enough assuming it was worthwhile enough. But generally in most cases, no.


Ok. Last question. Can we see _more_ of the recent visitors of our profile? Someone offered me Merengue for free but i deleted his pm; i got a peek on his name so im pretty sure i know who it is when i find his name :U


----------



## Zanessa

Er.. so do we report threads on the trading plaza that aren't using the right prefixes or using trading for buying..? Like, it's a bit strange because it's clear in the rules so.. :|


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> Ok. Last question. Can we see _more_ of the recent visitors of our profile? Someone offered me Merengue for free but i deleted his pm; i got a peek on his name so im pretty sure i know who it is when i find his name :U



I don't mean to sound rude but that doesn't sound very necessary to do. I mean... you could just not delete their PM without figuring out their name first. 



ZanessaGaily said:


> Er.. so do we report threads on the trading plaza that aren't using the right prefixes or using trading for buying..? Like, it's a bit strange because it's clear in the rules so.. :|



If you want to. We may or may not do something, depending on the situation.


----------



## Willow

I just encountered a Database error at 4:42am EST.  The page just said: 

_Database error 

The database has encountered a problem_.

After about 1 minute I refreshed and the site popped up again.  Just wanted to make note of it in case you guys wanted that information reported.


----------



## Farobi

my question wasnt answered yet though. 

*blames the message limit*


----------



## Jennifer

If you sent the person a message, you could always see if it's still saved in the Sent Log.


----------



## Jas0n

Farobi said:


> my question wasnt answered yet though.
> 
> *blames the message limit*


Didn't Justin answer it on the previous page?



Jennifer said:


> If you sent the person a message, you could always see if it's still saved in the Sent Log.


Just a head's up incase anybody was unaware, the "Sent" page in the inbox is always empty unless you specifically tick the box when sending the PM to save it in the sent items.


----------



## Jennifer

Jas0n said:


> Didn't Justin answer it on the previous page?
> 
> 
> Just a head's up incase anybody was unaware, the "Sent" page in the inbox is always empty unless you specifically tick the box when sending the PM to save it in the sent items.



I always thought that was on by default XD Guess not.


----------



## Jeremy

Actually it's default for people who joined after a certain date.  I don't remember what that date was though.

You can change your default in settings.


----------



## Mario.

Jennifer said:


> I always thought that was on by default XD Guess not.



I really like you're signature


----------



## Jennifer

Mario. said:


> I really like you're signature



Thank you! <3


----------



## Silversea

Is there a way to see the friend code of a user in their profile, or is it really only listed in their information to the left when they post?


----------



## Jas0n

Silversea said:


> Is there a way to see the friend code of a user in their profile, or is it really only listed in their information to the left when they post?



Click on the About Me tab.


----------



## Silversea

Aha, thanks.


----------



## Willow

I purchased the User Title Color Change in the shop.  When it asked me to configure I thought I put in the correct number for a shade of green, but I don't see a change anywhere?  I also don't see an option to configure it again.  I must have goofed somehow. ~Help~


----------



## Thunder

Most of the things in the shop like the User Title and User Title Color change are one-time use, so unfortunately you'll have to buy it again.

I'll let Justin know to get you a refund.


----------



## Jas0n

Willow said:


> I purchased the User Title Color Change in the shop.  When it asked me to configure I thought I put in the correct number for a shade of green, but I don't see a change anywhere?  I also don't see an option to configure it again.  I must have goofed somehow. ~Help~



Are you sure you just don't have the user title colour change hidden? I don't see the item purchase on the shop tab in your profile.

Head to the Shop and click on "Inventory" on the left side. Make sure that the User Title Color is "Active" and not "Hidden".


----------



## Joey

Thunder said:


> Most of the things in the shop like the User Title and User Title Color change are one-time use, so unfortunately you'll have to buy it again.
> 
> I'll let Justin know to get you a refund.



I was just looking at your inventory and I saw the October Birth Stone. It looks pretty cool but I rather Septembers.

And I was wondering are these birthstones going to go on for a year? Sorry if this was already asked.


----------



## Jennifer

Joey said:


> I was just looking at your inventory and I saw the October Birth Stone. It looks pretty cool but I rather Septembers.
> 
> And I was wondering are these birthstones going to go on for a year? Sorry if this was already asked.



The birthstones are going to be a continued monthly thing... so next September the Sapphire would be back for example--and next month the Opal will be out.


----------



## Willow

Jas0n said:


> Are you sure you just don't have the user title colour change hidden? I don't see the item purchase on the shop tab in your profile.
> 
> Head to the Shop and click on "Inventory" on the left side. Make sure that the User Title Color is "Active" and not "Hidden".



Someone must have removed it and refunded me.  I tried again and got it right this time .  You guys always address my issues so fast! Thanks~


----------



## SecondSider

I have a question about the bumping of threads.

If the thread hasn't been used for over a month, then would that be considered bumping?


----------



## Byngo

SecondSider said:


> I have a question about the bumping of threads.
> 
> If the thread hasn't been used for over a month, then would that be considered bumping?



Yes. But, if its something like a discussion that will always be relevant, than its okay to bump something like that. But things like question threads where the topic was only relevant at that moment would probably get locked. (I hope its okay for me to answer this. :x )


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic pretty much got it, it all depends on relevancy.


----------



## Silversea

I'm not sure I understand the "minus forum bell" policy with editing. So I create a post worth 4.2 bells. I make two edits to it, both of which actually leave the post with an equal amount of characters, yet I lose 4.2 bells. Why is this?


----------



## Jas0n

When you edit a post it removes your bells as soon as you hit the edit button for that post. When you click save, you earn bells equal to the new post. If you don't edit the post at all and just save it immediately you will lose those 4.2 bells still, but you'll gain them back upon saving.


----------



## Zanessa

Who are your villagers?


----------



## Silversea

Jas0n said:


> When you edit a post it removes your bells as soon as you hit the edit button for that post. When you click save, you earn bells equal to the new post. If you don't edit the post at all and just save it immediately you will lose those 4.2 bells still, but you'll gain them back upon saving.



If its immediate, then surely it should show up immediately?

Per my log (a recent post that I used to test this is demonstrated by "6.9 bells":


> Today, 08:38 PM	Post	Earned 2.2 Bells
> Today, 08:30 PM	Post	Earned 1.9 Bells
> Today, 08:27 PM	Post	Earned 3.2 Bells
> Today, 08:26 PM	Thread	Spent 6.9 Bells
> Today, 08:26 PM	Thread	Earned 6.9 Bells



As you can see it currently has not been earned back. With the post in question I simply changed some numbers and saved it. The 3.2 Bells is for another post elsewhere. Though perhaps it doesn't show in the transaction log, that would explain it.

EDIT: Ok I've worked it out now. It takes a few seconds/refreshes on my browser to show the re-addition of the bell amount in question. Sorry for my incompetence!


----------



## Thunder

ZanessaGaily said:


> Who are you villagers?



My villagers? Right now I've got Butch, Benjamin, Walker, Mac (I like dogs, y'see?), Molly, Tangy, Rosie, Drift, Jacques, and Muffy.


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> My villagers? Right now I've got Butch, Benjamin, Walker, Mac (I like dogs, y'see?), Molly, Tangy, Rosie, Drift, Jacques, and Muffy.



Did you work to get them or just lucky?


----------



## Thunder

Tangy and Mac came from my little brother's town (both unintentionally)
Butch and Muffy I got from Beanie
Walker, Jacques, Rosie and Drift I got from doing the reset trick with the campsite
Molly moved in naturally, and Benjamin appeared in my campsite naturally.


----------



## Hartech

Why does my profile title change to code every time I modify my profile D:


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Cuz the code is screwy....

<span style="color:Orange; "><span style="colorrange; "><span style="color:Orange; ">Tech Town Mayor</span></span></span>

Are you manually entering code into your title?

Yea, the code is the text of the element, when I inspect the page, you're already set to have your span.usertitle to orange, twice......  Some how it's being entered as the text part of the span, it's also in quotes, which is weird.


----------



## Hartech

Nope! This has happened twice, hence why I bought two changes.... But the only thing I changed in my profile recently is that I added a username to my contacts.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler


----------



## Twisted Circuits

It must be an automatic function in the code, inserting the value too many times into the database.  Web admin needs to look at it.  The code of this site is extremely complex.  I could figure out why, but it'd take hours and my boss wouldn't like that 

Edit:

It's fixed now...  Either someone manually corrected it, or there's an automatic script in the code which looks for those issues and fixes them.


----------



## Hartech

Well you can fix it by just typing in a new title. Turns out you don't have to buy it for everytime you want to change it. Who knew!


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Then the code is getting inserted as text.  The bug is still there.  Can one of the mods please notify the web admin or developer?  Since it happens whenever he changes his profile, it's likely in the function that writes his user details to the database.


----------



## Hartech

I posted a reference pic on the last page


----------



## Prof Gallows

Twisted Circuits said:


> Then the code is getting inserted as text.  The bug is still there.  Can one of the mods please notify the web admin or developer?  Since it happens whenever he changes his profile, it's likely in the function that writes his user details to the database.



This has been a known bug for a while now. Hence the price drop in the user title option in the shop.

You can also bypass this bug by editing your profile through your actual profile page.
So instead of going to Settings, go to My Profile>About me and click on the pencil icons to edit.

This prevents the bug from resetting your title.


----------



## Zanessa

Thunder said:


> My villagers? Right now I've got Butch, Benjamin, Walker, Mac (I like dogs, y'see?), Molly, Tangy, Rosie, Drift, Jacques, and Muffy.



FUUU-- your villagers are cool.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> This has been a known bug for a while now. Hence the price drop in the user title option in the shop.
> 
> You can also bypass this bug by editing your profile through your actual profile page.
> So instead of going to Settings, go to My Profile>About me and click on the pencil icons to edit.
> 
> This prevents the bug from resetting your title.



Back in my day that title was actually expensive.


----------



## Nigel

Zr388 said:


> Back in my day that title was actually expensive.



You joined in 2010, you can't talk like an oldie.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nigel said:


> You joined in 2010, you can't talk like an oldie.



Back in my day Nigel had a blue name.


----------



## Jennifer

Back in my day, nobody knew who I was.

...oh wait.


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> Back in my day Nigel had a blue name.



Back in my day you had that horrendous yellow name.


----------



## Caius

I love how Nigel pops up out of the blue to screw with me.

GG nigel


----------



## Nigel

Way back when usernames were like rainbows

aha, Way back when TBT looked like ACC, lol!


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Back in my day, nobody knew who I was.
> 
> ...oh wait.



I still dont know who you are LOL



Nigel said:


> Way back when usernames were like rainbows
> 
> aha, Way back when TBT looked like ACC, lol!



I love you, Nigel. I love all my exes.


----------



## Nigel

Jake. said:


> I love you, Nigel. I love all my exes.



Same old same old Jake, wheres your new material?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Nigel said:


> Way back when usernames were like rainbows
> 
> aha, Way back when TBT looked like ACC, lol!



Holy crap, TBT use to be so sexy.


----------



## Zanessa

Hoping someone can help me out.
I wanted to start a villager giveaway thread, and one of my rules would be to be active and you'll get who you want. No reservations. If that person's desired villager comes through, even if someone or four people came first, they were the most active so they get that villager. 

Example:

"Erik the Lazy Deer is up for adoption" But since I started the thread, PersonA was talking to a bunch of people and making us smile and laugh. But PersonB, a new account, PersonC, someone not as active, and PersonD, kind of a sore loser, comes along and claims Erik first. Would it be fair to give it to PersonA even though they didn't claim Erik first?

I don't wanna be too r00d or mean, so I'm a little worried about how that plan would go.


----------



## Willow

Something weird has happened to my villager title, I didn't edit it but it suddenly had a bunch of other text regarding the color appear? ~Help~ 

<span style="color:#007008; ">~Dreamie Cycler~</span> 

Should just be: ~Dreamie Cycler~

Edit: I don't want to edit it out and somehow lose the color I purchased in the shop.


----------



## SecondSider

How do you change a spoiler tag to have a different title other than "spoiler"?



Spoiler



You know, one of these


----------



## Kaiaa

In the first set of brackets, set it up like this 



Spoiler: TITLE HERE



then add the end bracket and it should look like this


Spoiler: TITLE HERE



words here


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> Back in my day you had that horrendous yellow name.









(Or do we regulars have black?)


----------



## BellGreen

Kaiaa said:


> In the first set of brackets, set it up like this
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TITLE HERE
> 
> 
> 
> then add the end bracket and it should look like this
> 
> 
> Spoiler: TITLE HERE
> 
> 
> 
> words here





Spoiler: TITLE HERE



I only noticed now what anime your avatar comes from XD

How do people post like over 70 a day? That's just wow.


----------



## Stevey Queen

BellBringerGreen said:


> I only noticed now what anime your avatar comes from XD
> 
> How do people post like over 70 a day? That's just wow.



Because they are...nvm it's too rude to say.


----------



## Chromie

LoveMcQueen said:


> Because they are...nvm it's too rude to say.



Working a graveyard shift?


----------



## Jennifer

Some people just have a lot to say and can type fast.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Chromie said:


> Working a graveyard shift?



Yes..that's exactly what I was going to say..


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> I only noticed now what anime your avatar comes from XD
> 
> How do people post like over 70 a day? That's just wow.



I've done a hundred.

Staff are you prepared

for this


----------



## Thunder

I've seen 200-300 done before, actually.


----------



## Midoriya

It is actually pretty easy because if you type a lot of small posts really fast you can get your post count up very quickly, but if you type a couple long, meaningful posts then you don't post as much as someone with a lot of small posts, and it goes hand in hand, and time paradox, time paradox, awww
- Says all of that again with speed racer's voice and a haha added in every five words -


----------



## unravel

[Stupid Question just to be sure]
Question regarding ignore list
Okay example if I ignore this certain person I will give an example
Okay I added_ Farobi or AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE)_ in ignore list soo they can still see my post and profile, but they can't contact me in VM and PM's right?

My english is bad sorry


----------



## Caius

ITookYourWaffles said:


> [Stupid Question just to be sure]
> Question regarding ignore list
> Okay example if I ignore this certain person I will give an example
> Okay I added_ Farobi or AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE)_ in ignore list soo they can still see my post and profile, but they can't contact me in VM and PM's right?
> 
> My english is bad sorry



I'm fairly sure that's how it works. I've never ignored anyone, so it's difficult to say.


----------



## Midoriya

I haven't ignored anyone either, but I think it says in the description somewhere in your general settings what happens if you ignore someone.  I'll go take a look and see (Why not use _____ as an example, not a user's name.  That still seems like gossip to me.  It seems like you're purposely trying to get me and that other guy in trouble, when I haven't done anything wrong.  All I did was PM you trying to help you, and you get really defensive, wow)


EDIT: I looked and didn't figure it out.  I know that you can change who VMs and PMS you in general settings though, and change options in profile privacy.


----------



## unravel

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I haven't ignored anyone either, but I think it says in the description somewhere in your general settings what happens if you ignore someone.  I'll go take a look and see (Why not use _____ as an example, not a user's name.  That still seems like gossip to me.  It seems like you're purposely trying to get me and that other guy in trouble, when I haven't done anything wrong.  All I did was PM you trying to help you, and you get really defensive, wow)
> 
> 
> EDIT: I looked and didn't figure it out.  I know that you can change who VMs and PMS you in general settings though, and change options in profile privacy.



Lol, I haven't ignore you yet, was asking a question because I was curious and I know it is my stupid question x'D My apologies using your name as example haha

- - - Post Merge - - -

No, no.... That's not the reason why I blocked you anyway thanks for caring but I can handle it by myself 

- - - Post Merge - - -

*put you in ignore list yet


----------



## Midoriya

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Lol, I haven't ignore you yet, was asking a question because I was curious and I know it is my stupid question x'D My apologies using your name as example haha
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> No, no.... That's not the reason why I blocked you anyway thanks for caring but I can handle it by myself
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *put you in ignore list yet




Oh, ok


----------



## Farobi

...so am i still ignored? xD


----------



## FruitBat

Is there a way of changing your email? :S


----------



## Jas0n

FruitBat said:


> Is there a way of changing your email? :S



http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editpassword

There you go


----------



## Kaiaa

Go to 'settings' at the very top and scroll down until you see 'edit email and password' on the left hand side. There you should be able to edit your email address 

Fine Jas0n, steal all my glory of trying to help D=


----------



## FruitBat

Thank you ^^ I was on my mobile so this is probably why I couldn't find it haha.


----------



## Silversea

Kaiaa said:


> Go to 'settings' at the very top and scroll down until you see 'edit email and password' on the left hand side. There you should be able to edit your email address
> 
> Fine Jas0n, steal all my glory of trying to help D=



I keep forgetting to ask...what was the bell bag badge for under your items? And what is the weird doll?


----------



## Kaiaa

The Bell bag came from....contests I think and the weird doll was a limited item sold last October.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> The Bell bag came from....contests I think and the weird doll was a limited item sold last October.



The bell bag was given to people who donated. And yes, the weird doll was a collectible from last Oct.


----------



## Kaiaa

Ah donated, that's what it was!


----------



## SoraDeathEater

>.< really pointless question but I'm extremely curious.  how does it feel to be a moderator? ^-^ Like for some reason I see you guys as superior beings xD hahaha >.<" sorry if its extremely pointless to the point you don't want to answer


----------



## Prof Gallows

SoraDeathEater said:


> >.< really pointless question but I'm extremely curious.  how does it feel to be a moderator? ^-^ Like for some reason I see you guys as superior beings xD hahaha >.<" sorry if its extremely pointless to the point you don't want to answer



It's okay most of the time. We work on a lot of things, especially recently. And sometimes you'll have the odd member or two actually thank you for doing something for them. But most of the time it's normally just doing reports, and then having some of those members mad at you.


----------



## Thunder

In other words, super fun times for days!


----------



## Silversea

Is there a list of items available throughout the life of these forums that can be found? (PS: The opal is pretty)


----------



## SoraDeathEater

^-^ oh thanks for answering c: and yeah I really appreciate the work c: like no joke n.n I really enjoy the forums a lot  it's like my second home away from home c: thank you ^-^


----------



## Zanessa

I am assuming the + next to a user's name means you're friends?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> I am assuming the + next to a user's name means you're friends?



Yup.


and an asterisk by a username means they're hidden. [size=-10]but you can't see that huehuehue[/size]


----------



## Thunder

Silversea said:


> Is there a list of items available throughout the life of these forums that can be found? (PS: The opal is pretty)



Don't believe there's one available. (Thank ya kindly)


----------



## Justin

Nope, no item list at the moment. Not a bad idea though for a future project. I'll look into it.


----------



## Jennifer

I wanted to make an item list if I ever made my Collectibles group for discussing, selling, and buying/trading TBT collectibles @-@


----------



## Zanessa

How are all you wonderful members of the staff doing these days?


----------



## Byngo

Prof Gallows said:


> Yup.
> 
> 
> and an asterisk by a username means they're hidden. [size=-10]but you can't see that huehuehue[/size]



I looked a while back to see if I could be hidden and I couldn't find where to do it? o:

Edit: Ooh nevermind~ I didn't look good enough. :|


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> How are all you wonderful members of the staff doing these days?



Good. I spent the weekend writing, drinking, and tie dying shirts.
Was pretty fun.


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> How are all you wonderful members of the staff doing these days?



Stressed beyond all reason 
I appreciate the asking though! <3


----------



## Thunder

ZanessaGaily said:


> How are all you wonderful members of the staff doing these days?



I'm in one of those "I wanna do something, but I don't feel like doing anything" moods today.


----------



## Jas0n

Thunder said:


> I'm in one of those "I wanna do something, but I don't feel like doing anything" moods today.



I'm in these moods every day.


----------



## Willow

Hey,

A question about earning bells if you don't mind.  I saw a transaction list for my bells and am confused why there are "spent" deductions?

Today, 01:37 AM
Post Spent 2.9 Bells

Today, 01:37 AM
Post Earned 2.9 Bells

Today, 01:36 AM
Post Spent 2.6 Bells

Today, 01:36 AM
Post Earned 2.9 Bells

Today, 01:22 AM
Post Spent 4.1 Bells

Etc...

So why are bells being spent?  I am not sure I understand this part of the bell system. 

Edit: I did see that posts for the introduction board don't count, but I see deductions from other posts I made not in that forum.  Just trying to understand why those have spent deductions too.


----------



## Prof Gallows

This was explained a couple of pages back.

Spent bells are from edits you make to your posts. But you get those bells back right after.


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> How are all you wonderful members of the staff doing these days?



Doing just fine, I have to go pick the more tomatoes today.....I'll be sore and tired after that.


----------



## Summ3rain

Just wondering if there is any way of rearranging these collectables under my avatar?  Thanks


----------



## Jas0n

Summ3rain said:


> Just wondering if there is any way of rearranging these collectables under my avatar?  Thanks



There currently isn't a way you can do this, and there isn't anything we can do about it ourselves as we are not the original creators of the shop.


----------



## oath2order

I feel like this was something asked before, but I can't find anything on it. Would it be possible to allow BB code in the biography section of our profile?


----------



## Silversea

Would you take ideas on collectible items (and how they are obtained)? I suppose Justin would be the person to ask regarding this.


----------



## Spontida

I left a September Birthstone in my cart so long ago, I forgot about it, now when I wanted to purchase the pear it says the total is 338. I can't take out the birthstone what should I do?


----------



## Zanessa

Spontida said:


> I left a September Birthstone in my cart so long ago, I forgot about it, now when I wanted to purchase the pear it says the total is 338. I can't take out the birthstone what should I do?



Yeah you can. It's in the cart, just press "delete from cart" or something. Can't you?


----------



## Spontida

ZanessaGaily said:


> Yeah you can. It's in the cart, just press "delete from cart" or something. Can't you?




No I can't, it's not in the cart. (But it's still there.)


----------



## Zanessa

Spontida said:


> No I can't, it's not in the cart. (But it's still there.)



O_O


----------



## Animedan

How do you set up a profile picture?


----------



## Kaiaa

Go to settings at the top, then scroll down until you see Edit Avatar on the Left and click that. Here you can choose your own avatar via a link or you can choose one of our awesome Animal Crossing Villager avatars


----------



## Silversea

Probably an issue with the item not being existent in the shop anymore. Justin will probably have to manually delete it for you.


----------



## Zanessa

What should I say when I report a thread to be moved? What I've been saying is,



> Should be in [place here].


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> What should I say when I report a thread to be moved? What I've been saying is,



That is perfectly fine or you could say "needs moving" or "in wrong section" or anything along those lines


----------



## Zanessa

Kaiaa said:


> That is perfectly fine or you could say "needs moving" or "in wrong section" or anything along those lines



Ah cool, thanks! Felt a little weird reporting threads and saying "Should be moved to the Villager Trading Plaza" instead of something else, lol. ^o^


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> I feel like this was something asked before, but I can't find anything on it. Would it be possible to allow BB code in the biography section of our profile?



ey ey?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> ey ey?



Question was hazy. Try again later.


----------



## oath2order

How much later?


----------



## Boccages

Why wasn't the O'Hare avatar _I'm using_ added to the avatar gallery ? It was made by the same user as all the other modern Animal Crossing avatars ?


----------



## Justin

NouvelleOrange said:


> Why wasn't the O'Hare avatar _I'm using_ added to the avatar gallery ? It was made by the same user as all the other modern Animal Crossing avatars ?



It wasn't.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> It wasn't.



Yeah, I can kind of, uh... vouch for that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Thunder, will you go out to dinner with me?


----------



## Ethereal

I have a question about thread subscriptions.... Under general settings, I have Default Thread Subscription Mode set as "Do not subscribe". However, when I go to my settings/my subscriptions many threads still show up there (without me manually subscribing). I'm assuming do not subscribe must means you still subscribe to stuff somehow, because they still show up for me every day (even after I delete them)

Questions are: 
1. Any idea what I'm doing wrong? 
2. How can I truly opt out of subscribing to threads?

Thanks


----------



## Ellen

Prepare yourselves for a noob question - I made a signature, it's the right size etc. and when I click preview it shows up fine. However, I can't see it under my posts even when I log out? Suggestions?


----------



## Kaiaa

Do you have a link to your signature that you want to use?


----------



## Ellen

Sorted it - for some reason had to click save another three times  ah well at least its fine now ^^


----------



## Thunder

LoveMcQueen said:


> Thunder, will you go out to dinner with me?



Only if you're buying.

@Ethereal: Hmm, sounds like a glitch. Do you happen to have any other details?


----------



## Stargazer741

Quick shop question.

is there any chance you'll be restocking the avatar image expansions, or you wont?


----------



## Thunder

If you're referring to the image height expansion, I believe those are discontinued.


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> If you're referring to the image height expansion, I believe those are discontinued.



Who knows at this point.


----------



## Stargazer741

I was actually talking about the extended signature image product, where it lets you add extra images to your signature.


----------



## AndyB

Stargazer741 said:


> I was actually talking about the extended signature image product, where it lets you add extra images to your signature.



As you said Avatar in your original post, it wasn't made clear. They'll be restocked when they are, it'll be noted.


----------



## Zanessa

How was your week, staff?


----------



## Thunder

ZanessaGaily said:


> How was your week, staff?



Pretty uneventful.


----------



## rubyy

When will the User Title Change thingy get restocked? (eh sorry if this has already been asked)


----------



## Thunder

*Never.*

We're getting rid of user titles, signatures are next, and then avatars.

But on a more serious note, you can now edit your custom title in your settings, under "Edit Profile".


----------



## rubyy

You're joking I hope. No more amazing Gif Signatures from you if that's the case tut tut x.o


----------



## Thunder

Eheh, yes I'm only joking.


----------



## rubyy

Good. So how was your day?


----------



## Thunder

Aside from getting only three hours of sleep, not bad.


----------



## rubyy

I'm so weird when it comes to sleep, the later I sleep the less tired I am in the morning and day time. I don't sleep much. I'm also insomniac. Ugh sucky life.


----------



## unravel

Rubyy said:


> I'm so weird when it comes to sleep, the later I sleep the less tired I am in the morning and day time. I don't sleep much. I'm also insomniac. Ugh sucky life.



I sleep late and I woke up very early
I sleep around 12 sometimes 3 AM and woke up 6 or 7AM 

- - - Post Merge - - -

I can ask any questions right? sooo...
What was your most embarrassing moment? hehe


----------



## AndyB

ITookYourWaffles said:


> What was your most embarrassing moment? hehe



Answering this question.


----------



## Zanessa

What's your favorite thing about this website?


----------



## unravel

AndyB said:


> Answering this question.



Lol no you weren't haha


----------



## Prof Gallows

ITookYourWaffles said:


> I can ask any questions right? sooo...
> What was your most embarrassing moment? hehe



Yes. This thread is "Ask the Staff".
It mostly is to help people, but it's to ask us any questions.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes. This thread is "Ask the Staff".
> It mostly is to help people, but it's to ask us any questions.



Gallows answer the question.


----------



## Midoriya

Zr388 said:


> Gallows answer the question.



I agree.  He needs to answer it, XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> Gallows answer the question.



My most embarrassing moment would have been when I hit a guy in the head with a book thinking he was one of my friends, and actually wasn't.


----------



## Midoriya

Prof Gallows said:


> My most embarrassing moment would have been when I hit a guy in the head with a book thinking he was one of my friends, and actually wasn't.



That must of been awkward


----------



## Princess

How do I make a thread?? P


----------



## Midoriya

pallycake said:


> How do I make a thread?? P



Are you joking?  I'll tell you anyway.  You go to a section of the forums, and click post a thread button at the top of the page.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Are you joking?  I'll tell you anyway.  You go to a section of the forums, and click post a thread button at the top of the page.










Probably best to check these things. =p


----------



## Thunder

ITookYourWaffles said:


> What was your most embarrassing moment? hehe



Hard to pick just one.


----------



## Justin

Gallows is lying. His real most embarrassing moment is when he left a grandma run out of his Walmart carrying a stolen TV.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> Gallows is lying. His real most embarrassing moment is when he left a grandma run out of his Walmart carrying a stolen TV.



Good times.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Gallows is lying. His real most embarrassing moment is when he left a grandma run out of his Walmart carrying a stolen TV.



LOL that wasn't my responsibility!

If they had put me in gardening where I wanted to work, it wouldn't have happened.


----------



## Midoriya

Justin said:


> Gallows is lying. His real most embarrassing moment is when he left a grandma run out of his Walmart carrying a stolen TV.



XD, lol


----------



## Caius

Oh wait i'm staff I can answer that embarrassing moment thing can't I.

Awesome.

I thought I was on mute while talking to my mom on skype and told her exactly what I think. Good times.


----------



## Nigel

Zr388 said:


> Oh wait i'm staff I can answer that embarrassing moment thing can't I.
> 
> Awesome.
> 
> I thought I was on mute while talking to my mom on skype and told her exactly what I think. Good times.



And what do you think?


Question to admins: Are you guys still working on that character maker thing?


----------



## Zoe!

Do you apply for staff or do you get picked just curious cause I would to become staff when I learn all this stuff and I mean like is it like when you applyforstaff on minecraft?


----------



## Justin

Nigel said:


> And what do you think?
> 
> 
> Question to admins: Are you guys still working on that character maker thing?



Yes.



Zoe! said:


> Do you apply for staff or do you get picked just curious cause I would to become staff when I learn all this stuff and I mean like is it like when you applyforstaff on minecraft?



We usually open applications once a year or so. You missed that train already though, it was in August. We do promote people outside of applications at times though if we're just looking for one mod and know who we want already.


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> Gallows is lying. His real most embarrassing moment is when he left a grandma run out of his Walmart carrying a stolen TV.



OMG XDDD


----------



## rubyy

Who's the best moderator in your opinion?


Eheh


----------



## oath2order

Rubyy said:


> Who's the best moderator in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Eheh



Jake is best mod.


----------



## Zanessa

What are some changes that will be made to the Villager Trading Plaza?


----------



## Midoriya

Rubyy said:


> Who's the best moderator in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Eheh




Lol, the mods are going to debate over this.


----------



## rubyy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Lol, the mods are going to debate over this.



Eheh.


----------



## Midoriya

Rubyy said:


> Eheh.



Good question though.


----------



## rubyy

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> Good question though.





Well, who do you think is the best mod?xD


----------



## radical6

whats ur fave candy


----------



## Midoriya

tsundere said:


> whats ur fave candy



Also a good question for the mods


----------



## Thunder

Rubyy said:


> Who's the best moderator in your opinion?
> 
> 
> Eheh



Not Jas0n or Kaiaa, TBT is too fast for those slowpokes.



ZanessaGaily said:


> What are some changes that will be made to the Villager Trading Plaza?



We're still looking into that, no concrete details I could give you as of now.



tsundere said:


> whats ur fave candy



Hi-Chew is pretty good.


----------



## rubyy

Thunder said:


> Hi-Chew is pretty good.



Ohmerhgawd I love Hi-Chew.


Especially Grape Flavored Hi-Chew om nom nom  :x


----------



## Zanessa

Thunder said:


> We're still looking into that, no concrete details I could give you as of now.



Okay, thanks!


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsundere said:


> whats ur fave candy



Dark chocolate sometimes. I'm not very tolerant of sugar so I don't eat candy very often.


----------



## Solid

When assigning an animated avatar, do I just use the direct link of the gif uploaded to imageshack, photobucket, tinypic, etc? Or do I convert the animation and upload it and just use the jpg strip's link?


----------



## rubyy

Dark chocolate.


EW.


----------



## Zanessa

What happens if a user's name is brown? :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> What happens if a user's name is brown? :/



That means their account has been banned or suspended.
Normally it says that as their user title as well.


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows said:


> That means their account has been banned or suspended.
> Normally it says that as their user title as well.



Oooh... It didn't say it for someone so I was just curious. Thanks!


----------



## Jeremy

Or they didn't validate their email address yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jeremy said:


> Or they didn't validate their email address yet.



Oh yeah, I forgot about the pending group.
That too.


----------



## Solid

How do I use an animated avatar? Do I have to use the jpg. strip's direct URL or do I just get the .gif file's direct URL? (after purchasing the Animated Avatar item, of course.)

----------------

What if a user's name is green, what does that mean?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Solid said:


> What if a user's name is green, what does that mean?



Those are sages. The retired staff.

And I don't really know how animated avatars work, so I'm sorry I can't answer your first question.


----------



## Horus

Solid said:


> How do I use an animated avatar? Do I have to use the jpg. strip's direct URL or do I just get the .gif file's direct URL? (after purchasing the Animated Avatar item, of course.)



For the avatar, make sure it's 100x100 (or if you have width extension, you can include that) and under the size limit, I can't remember but I think you can upload it or use a direct link


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> Not Jas0n or Kaiaa, TBT is too fast for those slowpokes.



You're walking on thin ice, Thunder. You're just jealous that Jas0n and I are LIGHTNING fast! Get it!?!? 

As for my favorite candy....I love pixi sticks or powder dip candy.


----------



## Thunder

Kaiaa said:


> You're walking on thin ice, Thunder. You're just jealous that Jas0n and I are LIGHTNING fast! Get it!?!



Oh my God Kaiaa, you never say "Get it!?" THAT RUINS THE JOKE D:


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> Oh my God Kaiaa, you never say "Get it!?" THAT RUINS THE JOKE D:



So that's why I never graduated comedian school.... D= I think I'm Dr. Shrunks daughter!


----------



## Silversea

The momentous 100,000 thread thread was closed, but how is the "How much is Stitches worth?" open? You mods are rather biased ;p


----------



## Prof Gallows

Silversea said:


> The momentous 100,000 thread thread was closed, but how is the "How much is Stitches worth?" is open? You mods are rather biased ;p



Nobody has reported it. =p


----------



## Midoriya

Prof Gallows said:


> Nobody has reported it. =p



Oh


----------



## Silversea

Prof Gallows said:


> Nobody has reported it. =p



What were the 2 100,000 thread threads closed for ? Spam? Off-topic?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Silversea said:


> What were the 2 100,000 thread threads closed for ? Spam? Off-topic?



For spam.

Typically if we find anything worth making a thread over we'll make one. 100k threads is cool but it's not really groundbreaking. Maybe when we hit 200k.


----------



## irisubunny

um i'm just wondering, how do you get a gif in your signature? i noticed some people have gifs in theirs and i was just wondering if i need to buy something in the shop or if i'm even allowed to at all.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Signatures allow animated gif pictures by default. You don't need to buy anything extra.

But it's probably best to use an off-site source for uploading images like imgur or photobucket and just use the


----------



## Zanessa

How many bad wifi ratings would it take before you guys did some investigation? I'm trying to be extremely careful by not tt'ing a villager like Marshal out by accident...


----------



## Thunder

We'll usually look into things so long as it's reported or we're aware of it. Granted, getting concrete evidence isn't an easy task.


----------



## rubyy

I'm curious to know, when a thread or something is reported does it immediately goes to all the moderator's and administer's mailboxes?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rubyy said:


> I'm curious to know, when a thread or something is reported does it immediately goes to all the moderator's and administer's mailboxes?



Oh god that would be horrible. lol

No, we have a board where all of the reports are sent. That way we can all see what the report was about, who did the report, and what they did.


----------



## Prof Gallows

missbunnehful said:


> um i'm just wondering, how do you get a gif in your signature? i noticed some people have gifs in theirs and i was just wondering if i need to buy something in the shop or if i'm even allowed to at all.



Messed up my first post. Uploading signatures directly to TBT doesn't allow animated gifs.
What everyone else does is uploads to an image host off-site like imgur or photobucket.


----------



## rubyy

If you could pick your name colour what would it be?


----------



## Zanessa

Thunder said:


> We'll usually look into things so long as it's reported or we're aware of it. Granted, getting concrete evidence isn't an easy task.



Hmm, so let's say I hold a raffle and accidentally time traveled to the wrong date, missing him in boxes. 5 people give me a bad wifi rating. What now?


----------



## irisubunny

Prof Gallows said:


> Messed up my first post. Uploading signatures directly to TBT doesn't allow animated gifs.
> What everyone else does is uploads to an image host off-site like imgur or photobucket.



ah i see. thanks!


----------



## Kaiaa

Wifi ratings are really supposed to be used AFTER interacting in New Leaf. Not before or just because you're mad at someone.

Of course, that's not to say you'd get off the hook. When you want to trade a villager and you've chosen your winner and they don't get the villager due to your negligence you might get a warning/infraction depending on how often you let it happen. But as said before, proof is really what's needed and it's really hard to come by. There are lots of reasons why someone might have let the villager go void but for the most part, it's your responsibility to get your villager to the new town if you decide you want to give it away.


----------



## Zanessa

Kaiaa said:


> Wifi ratings are really supposed to be used AFTER interacting in New Leaf. Not before or just because you're mad at someone.
> 
> Of course, that's not to say you'd get off the hook. When you want to trade a villager and you've chosen your winner and they don't get the villager due to your negligence you might get a warning/infraction depending on how often you let it happen. But as said before, proof is really what's needed and it's really hard to come by. There are lots of reasons why someone might have let the villager go void but for the most part, it's your responsibility to get your villager to the new town if you decide you want to give it away.



Gotcha. Gotta be extra careful. I already TT'ed one person and was lucky enough the person wasn't even too mad. 
Thanks, guys!


----------



## Willow

I am having a post merge glitch again.  Even though someone posted after me all of my posts are merging up above theirs to a previous post of mine.  It's happening on my Streetpass Items thread in retail.


----------



## Midoriya

Willow said:


> I am having a post merge glitch again.  Even though someone posted after me all of my posts are merging up above theirs to a previous post of mine.  It's happening on my Streetpass Items thread in retail.



I've noticed this has been happening on certain threads in the forums.  Sometimes someone will post and it won't even show up, but the thread says they're the latest one posting on it.  This is something I'm also curious about, and would like to hear a mod's answer.


----------



## Willow

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> I've noticed this has been happening on certain threads in the forums.  Sometimes someone will post and it won't even show up, but the thread says they're the latest one posting on it.  This is something I'm also curious about, and would like to hear a mod's answer.



I am wondering if Post Merge could just be disabled to avoid the issues that keep cropping up from it.


----------



## Boccages

Justin said:


> It wasn't.



Oh I thought it was the same guy. Some user asked other people of which animal they wanted new modern avatars and he posted 6 of them on the board, including O'Hare.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Willow said:


> I am wondering if Post Merge could just be disabled to avoid the issues that keep cropping up from it.



You're the only person this has been happening to, so I suspect that the problem is on your end.


The post merge has cleared up a whole lot of spam from other members, so I doubt that it's going to be removed. I do feel bad that you're having these problems but there really isn't anything that we can do about it.


----------



## Zanessa

How was your weekend, staff?


----------



## Thunder

Pretty much slept and played Diablo III the entire time.


----------



## BellGreen

I feel like no one has been reading my visitor messages?


----------



## Nigel

Thunder said:


> Pretty much slept and played Diablo III the entire time.



What's that like? any good? is it like wow?


----------



## Stevey Queen

ZanessaGaily said:


> How was your weekend, staff?



Pretty good. Just worked and played kingdom hearts and watched big bang theory. Thanks for asking


----------



## Boccages

I am trying this again. I have an Animal Crossing blog ? la (AC Newleaf blog) hich has 12 000 different visitors a months (look at my signature). Not shabby at all. Most of them are from France & Qu?bec. I tried setting up a forum for my site but it's incredibly hard to start up a forum with enough members to have a daily activity that entices more people to subscribe to - notwithstanding the fact that I have no real in editing php files. 

I'm asking the Bell Tree forum if they could examine the possibility of opening up a sub forum for French speaking players with the normal categories : ACNL general chat, Animal villagers Trading Plaza, 3DS code exchange, etc. Everything is already set up for this board. It would only need some french translations I could provide. I could also act as a moderator for this sub forum. You could also answer this through a private message. I would also provide a direct link on my site's menu to the French speaking sub-forum.

With all due respect,


----------



## Jas0n

Sub-forums in different languages probably isn't going to happen, at least not any time soon. We don't have anybody on staff to moderate them so it becomes incredibly difficult to make sure everything is legit. We've tried it previously with Dutch, didn't work out.


----------



## Boccages

I could always act as a moderator. Anyways, I don't want to push the idea down anyone's throat. I thought it could work since there are more French speakers than Dutch speakers playing Animal Crossing _in their own language_.


----------



## Jas0n

Moderator applications were open not too long ago and Jen, Kaiaa and myself were promoted. Don't think we need any more currently!


----------



## Boccages

Well, my offer still stands if you guys were to examine the idea further. Thank you


----------



## Farobi

How do TBT bells get stolen? (Because the "ABD" here states that it can prevent theft)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> How do TBT bells get stolen? (Because the "ABD" here states that it can prevent theft)



I think it's just part of the default description for the bank mod installed to the site.


You can't have your bells stolen by any members.


----------



## Silversea

So how do these trophies work? It seems there are some contests which reward them, but some do not. I'm guessing there are "official" contests for this purpose but I've never come across them.


----------



## Jas0n

Silversea said:


> So how do these trophies work? It seems there are some contests which reward them, but some do not. I'm guessing there are "official" contests for this purpose but I've never come across them.



They're for official or staff-sponsored contests. The ones given out recently were for older contests which we had only just got around to giving out.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Silversea said:


> So how do these trophies work? It seems there are some contests which reward them, but some do not. I'm guessing there are "official" contests for this purpose but I've never come across them.



Trophies were given out during the previous set of contests we had a few months ago. They may or may not be given out in more events in the future, but that's what they are for.


----------



## Silversea

Ah ok. So when official contests come around, I'm guessing they are announced in this section?


----------



## Justin

Silversea said:


> Ah ok. So when official contests come around, I'm guessing they are announced in this section?



There are plans in the making for the Winter time frame. That's about all I can say for now. Believe me, you won't miss them.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Is there some hard to get rank after Senior Member?


----------



## Byngo

Super Moderator?


----------



## Justin

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is there some hard to get rank after Senior Member?



No, the ranks are very basic since most users choose to get a custom title. It'd be a waste of our time because they wouldn't even be seen.



Lunatic said:


> Super Moderator?





Good one.


----------



## Zanessa

Shrek Crossing? XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> Shrek Crossing? XD



You better check yourself before you shrek yourself.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Is there enough time for another Bell Tree DirectDishrek?


----------



## SoraDeathEater

^-^ never mind it's fixed  thank you


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows said:


> You better check yourself before you shrek yourself.



did you just...


----------



## radical6

who are ur fave villagers


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> who are ur fave villagers


----------



## unravel

Who is the youngest mod and how old is she/he?


----------



## Horus

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Who is the youngest mod and how old is she/he?



Prolly Justin, who is 17 years old

and he TELLS me what to do >:c


----------



## Justin

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Who is the youngest mod and how old is she/he?



We're pretty diverse. I'm the youngest at 17, Jennifer is the oldest at 24. Everyone else fits in between there somewhere, with the average around 20ish I think.


----------



## ceruleanhail

New to TBTF, hello~ \o/

Just wondering if it's possible to post ACNL screenshots into this forum via 3DS, and how?


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> We're pretty diverse. *I'm the youngest at 17*, Jennifer is the oldest at 24. Everyone else fits in between there somewhere, with the average around 20ish I think.



wat

I'm older than you?


----------



## Justin

ceruleanhail said:


> New to TBTF, hello~ \o/
> 
> Just wondering if it's possible to post ACNL screenshots into this forum via 3DS, and how?



Welcome to TBT!  (psst, use TBT not TBTF, it bugs some of us)

Same as you would anywhere else. Either upload to the forum as an attachment, or upload to an external site such as Imgur and use IMG BBCode tags. Hope that helps.


----------



## oath2order

Hey staff what's your favorite type of candy


----------



## Farobi

I was at school but wtf is that shrek thing


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> We're pretty diverse. I'm the youngest at 17, Jennifer is the oldest at 24. Everyone else fits in between there somewhere, with the average around 20ish I think.



Wait.. What?! I thought you're 21 or something  
How long you were been an admin (englishhhhhhh sooo baddd)


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm hoping for another joke for this website.Maybe next year,a April Fools Day prank?


----------



## Farobi

3DSfan134 said:


> I'm hoping for another joke for this website.Maybe next year,a April Fools Day prank?



tbh im not. nothing can beat ~the woods~ though


----------



## 3DSfan134

why that some users has a plus next to their username? 
Like this one DeviousCrossing+ :-?


----------



## Hina

3DSfan134 said:


> why that some users has a plus next to their username?
> Like this one DeviousCrossing+ :-?



Pretty sure that means that user is in your friendlist.


----------



## Thunder

Correcto mundo


----------



## 3DSfan134

We really should bring back the woods.I didn't go there to play it.


----------



## Jas0n

3DSfan134 said:


> We really should bring back the woods.I didn't go there to play it.



I'm afraid that's something we can't do, we have no power over The Woods. It comes and goes as it pleases.


----------



## Mino

Justin said:


> Welcome to TBT!  (psst, use TBT not TBTF, it bugs some of us)



#neurotic


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Jas0n said:


> I'm afraid that's something we can't do, we have no power over The Woods. It comes and goes as it pleases.



omg 

- - -Post Merge- - -

Who started the Shrek Crossing thing last night? lol


----------



## Rhialdara

How do you earn Bell Tree forum currency?


----------



## Bowie

Might I ask, who came up with the concept of the Shrek Crossing event? I thought that it was brilliant!


----------



## Byngo

Rhialdara said:


> How do you earn Bell Tree forum currency?



Posting. Also, the longer the post, the more coins you gain from that post. c:


----------



## ceruleanhail

I noticed some posters have a ----Post Merge---- sign on their post.

What does it mean? o.o


----------



## Zanessa

ceruleanhail said:


> I noticed some posters have a ----Post Merge---- sign on their post.
> 
> What does it mean? o.o



It merges their posts. That's literally it..



Why do some people not have a visitor message board to comment on? :/


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

I think it may have to do with how their profile settings are... I'm having the same issue but not with friends


----------



## iLoveYou

Settings -> General Settings -> Scroll down to "Visitor Messaging"

You will see there, you have the option to disable it altogether or to limit it to just your contacts / staff members.

- - - - -



ceruleanhail said:


> I noticed some posters have a ----Post Merge---- sign on their post.
> 
> What does it mean? o.o



To clarify, when members try to post two times in a row that will appear. No double posting allowed.


----------



## Zanessa

iLoveYou said:


> Settings -> General Settings -> Scroll down to "Visitor Messaging"
> 
> You will see there, you have the option to disable it altogether or to limit it to just your contacts / staff members.



Oh okay.. I thought you had to have it. Guess not. Thanks guys!


----------



## Zeiro

Why is the space in my signature so huge? I just have this little strip of villagers and there's still all this empty space.


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Why is the space in my signature so huge? I just have this little strip of villagers and there's still all this empty space.



Your signature starts when your post ends. The space under your signature is caused by your "postbit" which is your user information on the left hand side. If your post is bigger than your postbit, the space in your signature will go away.


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> Your signature starts when your post ends. The space under your signature is caused by your "postbit" which is your user information on the left hand side. If your post is bigger than your postbit, the space in your signature will go away.


Ohh, I see. Thanks.


----------



## Hartech

Can you guys be any more awesome?


----------



## Farobi

Hartech said:


> Can you guys be any more awesome?



i wont :[


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hartech said:


> Can you guys be any more awesome?



Probably. ;D


----------



## 3DSfan134

WOULD you guys consider having a new Bell Tree Fourms? Like giving it in a new makeover?


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> WOULD you guys consider having a new Bell Tree Fourms? Like giving it in a new makeover?



Explain?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Prof Gallows said:


> Explain?


Like change it so that there be no bugs about double posting and other stuff and changing it to be a modern website.


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> Like change it so that there be no bugs about double posting and other stuff and changing it to be a modern website.



Er. This is a modern website. It's using a relatively new version of vB.

And there aren't any bugs about double posting. The post merge is to keep people from posting two times in a row.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Prof Gallows said:


> Er. This is a modern website. It's using a relatively new version of vB.
> 
> And there aren't any bugs about double posting. The post merge is to keep people from posting two times in a row.


What about making a new version of vB?


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> What about making a new version of vB?



I don't think you really understand how websites work..


We can't just snap our fingers and make things. This site costs money, and the extra stuff we have, like the shop, cost even more money. Jeremy pays for all of that stuff out of his own pocket.

And as far as making changes go, we really can't make serious changes. Like if we moved onto a newer version of vB, none of those extra things we have would work. I don't really see what is wrong with what we have now.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't think you really understand how websites work..
> 
> 
> We can't just snap our fingers and make things. This site costs money, and the extra stuff we have, like the shop, cost even more money. Jeremy pays for all of that stuff out of his own pocket.
> 
> And as far as making changes go, we really can't make serious changes. Like if we moved onto a newer version of vB, none of those extra things we have would work. I don't really see what is wrong with what we have now.


Then I guess my idea is rested.


----------



## Nigel

3DSfan134 said:


> Then I guess my idea is rested.



RIP


----------



## ChibiSylph

When will the shop be restocked? I really wanna change my think from member. Again xD


----------



## Jeremy

ChibiSylph said:


> When will the shop be restocked? I really wanna change my think from member. Again xD



That item is no longer sold and you can do it for free in your settings.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Jeremy said:


> That item is no longer sold and you can do it for free in your settings.



Like, with the user title change setting? xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

DeviousCrossing said:


> Like, with the user title change setting? xD



Yup.
In your settings where it has your user title and the box to type in, just type whatever you want your title in that and save it.


----------



## 3DSfan134

What happened to Rubyy? Why was she banned? Is it because she was kidnapped by the Shreks?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

3DSfan134 said:


> What happened to Rubyy? Why was she banned? Is it because she was kidnapped by the Shreks?



/facepalm


----------



## Justin

3DSfan134 said:


> What happened to Rubyy? Why was she banned? Is it because she was kidnapped by the Shreks?



Bans are between the banned user and the staff. It's none of your business quite frankly as to why.



DeviousCrossing said:


> /facepalm



Thank you for your helpful and contributive reply.


----------



## rubyy

3DSfan134 said:


> What happened to Rubyy? Why was she banned? Is it because she was kidnapped by the Shreks?



Wait what


----------



## livia208

would any admin be so kind to fix my username for me ? or would I need to buy it with bells?  I meant to spell it livia208..  since my real name is livia.. but I by mistake spelled it lvia    ....    since im new here im  not too sure if  this is right place to ask this.. sorry if it is ....


----------



## Prof Gallows

lvia208 said:


> would any admin be so kind to fix my username for me ? or would I need to buy it with bells?  I meant to spell it livia208..  since my real name is livia.. but I by mistake spelled it lvia    ....    since im new here im  not too sure if  this is right place to ask this.. sorry if it is ....



I've sent you 1000 bells so you can change it. But only this once since you made a mistake.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I've sent you 1000 bells so you can change it. But only this once since you made a mistake.



I can has bells?


----------



## Nigel

Prof Gallows said:


> I've sent you 1000 bells so you can change it. But only this once since you made a mistake.



How kind.


----------



## Zeiro

Will the forum skin be getting a makeover for the release of Pokemon X & Y? I remember it did for Pikmin 3's release.


----------



## AnimalCrossingcool

Is any of the staff OCD at all? Just wondering ._. (Yes that lowercase c bothers me but doesn't really matter)


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I can has bells?



No. =p


and everyone else, don't ask for bells. Especially if you've been here for a while.


----------



## livia208

Prof Gallows said:


> I've sent you 1000 bells so you can change it. But only this once since you made a mistake.



oh thank you very nice ........ ur too kind


----------



## ceruleanhail

Thank you for answering all my questions!

I have another one. I noticed that this forum has this Wi-Fi rating system as I have received some. Can someone tell me how to use it or where can I read more about it? ''oTL


----------



## Justin

ceruleanhail said:


> Thank you for answering all my questions!
> 
> I have another one. I noticed that this forum has this Wi-Fi rating system as I have received some. Can someone tell me how to use it or where can I read more about it? ''oTL



Check out the Wi-Fi Rating tab on your profile. From there, you can click more links to see more detailed information.


----------



## 3DSfan134

I'm sorry for all the things I've said.Please don't ban me!


----------



## rubyy

WHICH POKEMON IS EVERYONE GETTING


----------



## 3DSfan134

Rubyy said:


> WHICH POKEMON IS EVERYONE GETTING


Y.


----------



## Zanessa

Rubyy said:


> WHICH POKEMON IS EVERYONE GETTING



None.


----------



## rubyy

ZanessaGaily said:


> None.



What why


----------



## Zanessa

Rubyy said:


> What why



I hate Pokemon. :/


----------



## ceruleanhail

Justin said:


> Check out the Wi-Fi Rating tab on your profile. From there, you can click more links to see more detailed information.



Ahh I see, but... how do I give someone a Wi-Fi rating, then? o.o


----------



## Farobi

Rubyy said:


> WHICH POKEMON IS EVERYONE GETTING



X

For the starters, I already got Charmander and Chespin

*** i shouldve chosen Squirtle though ;;


----------



## iLoveYou

ceruleanhail said:


> Ahh I see, but... how do I give someone a Wi-Fi rating, then? o.o



Go to the person's profile -> Click Wi-Fi Rating Tab -> Click "Submit Feedback for .. "

& from there just enter the Feedback. Let me know if you need more help.


----------



## BungoTheElf

How come when I try to upload and image it just shows a little red circle with and explanation mark by it and it says undefined? It's a .jpg too so it should work ;~;


----------



## Jas0n

lynn105 said:


> How come when I try to upload and image it just shows a little red circle with and explanation mark by it and it says undefined? It's a .jpg too so it should work ;~;



Try using www.imgur.com to upload the image, getting the direct link and then using [IMG]directlink[/IMG] to post the image on TBT.


----------



## kassie

I was looking through my inbox and it says I have 10 uncomfirmed private message receipts, is there any way to confirm those? o:


----------



## BungoTheElf

Jas0n said:


> Try using www.imgur.com to upload the image, getting the direct link and then using [IMG]directlink[/IMG] to post the image on TBT.



I tried it in preview post but it just shows a tiny picture with a little streak across it D:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jas0n said:


> Try using www.imgur.com to upload the image, getting the direct link and then using [IMG]directlink[/IMG] to post the image on TBT.



I tried it in preview post but it just shows a tiny picture with a little streak across it D:


----------



## iLoveYou

serenderpity said:


> I was looking through my inbox and it says I have 10 uncomfirmed private message receipts, is there any way to confirm those? o:



You should be able to click on the words (where it says you have 10 unconfirmed). It'll re-direct you to another panel. I'm not sure when they are considered "confirmed" though. Probably after you click "you have 10 unconfirmed..".

*Edit:* Yeah, I just clicked on mine (because I had 1 unconfirmed) and it disappeared right after.

*Edit 2:* Lynn105 is taken care of too, xo.


----------



## Jas0n

lynn105 said:


> I tried it in preview post but it just shows a tiny picture with a little streak across it D:



What link were you trying to use? It has to be the direct image link inside the [IMG][/IMG] tags.


----------



## Spontida

Spontida said:


> I left a September Birthstone in my cart so long ago, I forgot about it, now when I wanted to purchase the pear it says the total is 338. I can't take out the birthstone out of my cart what should I do?



This still isn't resolved and I want to buy a pokeball!


----------



## Justin

Spontida said:


> This still isn't resolved and I want to buy a pokeball!



Try checking out with the item now. I'll delete it and refund the bells after.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Are you still trying to refill the Pokeball? I wanna buy it so badly!


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

3DSfan134 said:


> Are you still trying to refill the Pokeball? I wanna buy it so badly!


It'll be restocked in 39 minutes (midnight PST).


----------



## Spontida

Justin said:


> Try checking out with the item now. I'll delete it and refund the bells after.



Ok, I'll try again. The pokeballs were sold out.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Why is tbt displaying the crappy mobile version when not even an hour ago it was displaying regularly, as if I was on a regular desktop computer?


----------



## iLoveYou

LoveMcQueen said:


> Why is tbt displaying the crappy mobile version when not even an hour ago it was displaying regularly, as if I was on a regular desktop computer?



Doesn't it automatically go back to that version once you log out? That's what happens when I access it on mobile. Every time I come here as a guest or log out by accident, that is. All you have to do is scroll all the way to the bottom of the webpage & click on "Full site".



Spoiler: Look for "Full site"












Once you click on "Full site" it goes back to this ..



Spoiler


----------



## Stevey Queen

iLoveYou said:


> Doesn't it automatically go back to that version once you log out? That's what happens when I access it on mobile. Every time I come here as a guest or log out by accident, that is. All you have to do is scroll all the way to the bottom of the webpage & click on "Full site".
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Look for "Full site"
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Once you click on "Full site" it goes back to this ..
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Okay. Thanks that worked. I just don't know why it all of sudden decided to go all mobile.


----------



## Caius

Yay users helping users. It's like tron


----------



## Zanessa

How many bells does it take for interest to go to something like 1%? DX


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> How many bells does it take for interest to go to something like 1%? DX



?

The interest doesn't change.


----------



## Zanessa

Justin said:


> ?
> 
> The interest doesn't change.



Oh it doesn't?
Okay.


----------



## iLoveYou

How do people get the longer user titles? Toeto has it. Click me.

There's a character limit when I change it at my profile settings. Was it because a long time ago there was no limit and she just never changed hers from then?

Hi Jason. <3


----------



## Zanessa

How was your weekend, staff?


----------



## Farobi

Can we use the Wifi feedback feature for X and Y trades?

I'm doing it.


----------



## Byngo

Farobi said:


> Can we use the Wifi feedback feature for X and Y trades?
> 
> I'm doing it.



Err, but ratings only show up in Re-Tail and the Train Station, which is specifically for NL. But hey, I guess if you want go ahead. I'm sure the person receiving the rating won't mind at all.


----------



## Jeremy

Please use the ratings for Animal Crossing only.  

At least, if we wanted to make it for all online games, we would have to enable it everywhere and encourage everyone else to do it.  But it should be all or nothing.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Why'd I get an infraction for post quality? I swear I've made a post like the one like I was infracted with, and I never got the infraction until Sunday night.


----------



## Jas0n

DeviousCrossing said:


> Why'd I get an infraction for post quality? I swear I've made a post like the one like I was infracted with, and I never got the infraction until Sunday night.



This isn't really the place to ask about stuff like this, but in short, us moderators are only human. We can only moderate the posts that we see, which obviously isn't every single one on the forums. If you've done it before and only got a warning this time around, take note not to do it in future.

Post quality is a part of our rules on TBT. Replying to things with posts like "lol" or "omg" is more suited to a chat room than a forum discussion.


----------



## rubyy

iLoveYou said:


> How do people get the longer user titles? Toeto has it. Click me.
> 
> There's a character limit when I change it at my profile settings. Was it because a long time ago there was no limit and she just never changed hers from then?
> 
> Hi Jason. <3



I wanna know too :c


----------



## unravel

Jas0n said:


> This isn't really the place to ask about stuff like this, but in short, us moderators are only human. We can only moderate the posts that we see, which obviously isn't every single one on the forums. If you've done it before and only got a warning this time around, take note not to do it in future.
> 
> Post quality is a part of our rules on TBT. Replying to things with posts like "lol" or "omg" is more suited to a chat room than a forum discussion.




Haven't heard this til I got one wait... I guess I didn't see the rules I thought there are no rules in forums lool xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Haven't heard this til I got one wait... I guess I didn't see the rules I thought there are no rules in forums lool xD



Kind of hard to miss...


----------



## unravel

Yes, mostly I use mobile xD


----------



## Stargazer741

Me again, with a few questions.
1.Will you be restocking the +1/2/3 pics in signature addon and the Japanese letters collectibles anytime soon?

2. Do any of you know where the wetsuit is buried in Aika Village? I know its buried, but where?


----------



## Justin

Stargazer741 said:


> Me again, with a few questions.
> 1.Will you be restocking the +1/2/3 pics in signature addon and the Japanese letters collectibles anytime soon?
> 
> 2. Do any of you know where the wetsuit is buried in Aika Village? I know its buried, but where?



1. The +1/2/3 items are obsolete. Just use  tags, you don't need the items anymore. The Japenese letters are periodically stocked, not on any schedule though.

2. I've never even been to Aika Village.


----------



## Stargazer741

Justin said:


> 1. The +1/2/3 items are obsolete. Just use  tags, you don't need the items anymore. The Japenese letters are periodically stocked, not on any schedule though.
> 
> 2. I've never even been to Aika Village.[/QUOTE]
> now I gotta stare at the shop even more than usual.


----------



## Farobi

When will you get those awful evos out of the banner? ;w;


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> 1. The +1/2/3 items are obsolete. Just use  tags, you don't need the items anymore. The Japenese letters are periodically stocked, not on any schedule though.
> 
> 2. I've never even been to Aika Village.[/QUOTE]
> 
> I'd recommend making it so the +1/2/3 items have a mention that they won't ever be restocked, like the user title change.


----------



## Farobi

Farobi said:


> When will you get those awful evos out of the banner? ;w;



not that they edit is awful but the pokemon itself sucks


----------



## AndyB

Farobi said:


> not that they edit is awful but the pokemon itself sucks



For disrespecting them, they're to stay on for another month.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> not that they edit is awful but the pokemon itself sucks



Says the guy with the Pikachu avatar. =p


But I can see they are down now, hope everyone had fun with Pokemon Week.


----------



## dizzycheetah5180

Hi so dont want to sound ignorant, but what ARE TBT bells?


----------



## Horus

dizzycheetah5180 said:


> Hi so dont want to sound ignorant, but what ARE TBT bells?



Currency on this site, used to buy things here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php

you earn them with posts full of quality.


----------



## Justin

Read this: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide


----------



## unravel

Spoiler: You should answer this



How old were you when you had your first kiss?


----------



## broadwaythecat

How come my inbox says that I have an unread pm when I did read it?


----------



## Kaiaa

lookyhooky said:


> How come my inbox says that I have an unread pm when I did read it?



I only have this problem if I use the Back Button after reading a PM or because I have multiple forum tabs open before I read the PM. If that's what you are doing, it's not a problem with the site the other tabs are just not automatically updated to know you read it.

If you're still experiencing this I would clear your cache, refresh, and/or close the internet and get back on.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Kaiaa said:


> I only have this problem if I use the Back Button after reading a PM or because I have multiple forum tabs open before I read the PM. If that's what you are doing, it's not a problem with the site the other tabs are just not automatically updated to know you read it.
> 
> If you're still experiencing this I would clear your cache, refresh, and/or close the internet and get back on.



Thanks!


----------



## ectoTricycle

Who is the most magical staff member??


----------



## Zanessa

Is there a way to add tags to an already published blog?


----------



## Thunder

ectoTricycle said:


> Who is the most magical staff member??



I hear Gallows grows dark magic tomatoes in his basement.

@Zanessa: Try hovering your cursor over the tags, is there a small pencil icon that appears to the right?


----------



## Zanessa

Thunder said:


> @Zanessa: Try hovering your cursor over the tags, is there a small pencil icon that appears to the right?



Ah, perfect. Thank you! :3


----------



## Midoriya

I'm sure this has been asked before (I can't find it though), but how do you get your avatar animation to work once you've bought the item?

EDIT: Nvm, figured it out


----------



## radical6

what is the most rebellious thing u guys have ever done


----------



## BellGreen

How can you see who made a tag on a thread? If you can't, do mods have the ability to see the creator?


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> How can you see who made a tag on a thread? If you can't, do mods have the ability to see the creator?



I don't think we can see who added one, but I guarantee with 100% certainty that the mods and admins can see who added the tag.


----------



## Willow

In my cycling thread when I go to advanced editing to change the title of my thread it no longer works. It changes the title in my first post but not where you see it on the forum message board where people can view who is currently up for adoption.  Never seen this issue until today. :/

Anyone else having this issue or know what's going on?


----------



## Kaiaa

Willow, if your thread is 30days or older I believe that changing the title can't be done. You could always ask a mod to change it(using the report button) or ask for it to be closed while you open a new cycling thread.


----------



## Willow

Kaiaa said:


> Willow, if your thread is 30days or older I believe that changing the title can't be done. You could always ask a mod to change it(using the report button) or ask for it to be closed while you open a new cycling thread.



Oh wow really? I didn't realize that editing the title was cut off at 30 days.  

If I create a new one I lose all my subscribed followers.  Well this creates a problem. Oh my...


----------



## Jas0n

Willow said:


> Oh wow really? I didn't realize that editing the title was cut off at 30 days.
> 
> If I create a new one I lose all my subscribed followers.  Well this creates a problem. Oh my...



As mentioned you can always report your thread to have a moderator change the title for you.


----------



## rubyy

oath2order said:


> I don't think we can see who added one, but I guarantee with 100% certainty that the mods and admins can see who added the tag.



Wait are you sure?


----------



## unravel

How old were you when you had your first kiss?
Hurhur chesssy chesssseyyy better answer don't skip.


----------



## Willow

Jas0n said:


> As mentioned you can always report your thread to have a moderator change the title for you.



I change the title frequently though and making requests all the time would be problematic.  Is there any particular reason why the thread title editing is disabled after 30 days?  Is that something that can be changed?


----------



## Jas0n

Willow said:


> I change the title frequently though and making requests all the time would be problematic.  Is there any particular reason why the thread title editing is disabled after 30 days?  Is that something that can be changed?



I believe it's for archive's sake. Typically threads die after a month and locking the changing of thread titles just preserves them on the forum.

I can see how it's a problem in the new leaf boards where dying threads often isn't the case. Unfortunately, I do not have the power myself to change the title changing lockout period. That would be something either Jeremy or Justin need to change. I will talk to them about it if they don't see these posts.


----------



## Willow

Jas0n said:


> I believe it's for archive's sake. Typically threads die after a month and locking the changing of thread titles just preserves them on the forum.
> 
> I can see how it's a problem in the new leaf boards where dying threads often isn't the case. Unfortunately, I do not have the power myself to change the title changing lockout period. That would be something either Jeremy or Justin need to change. I will talk to them about if they don't see these posts.



Ok, I appreciate you doing that. I will hold off on making a new thread for now and see what they say.

Thanks again,
Willow


----------



## Jennifer

ITookYourWaffles said:


> How old were you when you had your first kiss?
> Hurhur chesssy chesssseyyy better answer don't skip.



4 for just first kiss in general with someone not your family. 14 for the first real fireworks-magical-leg popping kiss though.


----------



## Farobi

Rubyy said:


> Wait are you sure?



I guess I know someone who was putting some of those tags on the "Quick! Before the Mods come" thread.


----------



## rubyy

Farobi said:


> I guess I know someone who was putting some of those tags on the "Quick! Before the Mods come" thread.




I only put 1  
You're only allowed to put 1 anyway, and also I didn't start it incase you're wondering.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rubyy said:


> Wait are you sure?













Spoiler: We can see everything


----------



## rubyy

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: We can see everything





Busted Kayla there.


----------



## iLoveYou

Rubyy said:


> Busted Kayla there.



Lol, damn. I thought that would totally throw people off. :c
I am no match for the staff here. Staff - 1 || Kayla - 0.



Rubyy said:


> I wanna know too :c



By the way @ long user titles .. Toeto has had that long user title since the day she joined. Apparently there was a time when there was no character limit. She's never changed her user title since then. I'm not really surprised though, it was my first guess.

- - - - -
Oh. I just noticed I somehow got like 450 bells after being unbanned today.

" Today, 03:41 PM	Welcome	Earned 450.0 Bells "

I think it was around that time when I got unbanned. I can't think of any other reason why I got those bells. Do we normally get bells after getting unbanned?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Anything planed for Halloween and for Thanksgiving next month?


----------



## Justin

iLoveYou said:


> Oh. I just noticed I somehow got like 450 bells after being unbanned today.
> 
> " Today, 03:41 PM	Welcome	Earned 450.0 Bells "
> 
> I think it was around that time when I got unbanned. I can't think of any other reason why I got those bells. Do we normally get bells after getting unbanned?



Not intended. Let you keep 50 of it though for your honesty in pointing it out, otherwise I doubt any of us would have noticed. >_>



3DSfan134 said:


> Anything planed for Halloween and for Thanksgiving next month?



Nothing to announce at this time.


----------



## unravel

Rubyy said:


> I only put 1
> You're only allowed to put 1 anyway, and also I didn't start it incase you're wondering.



Really? I put two okay I'm gonna delete one in "that" thread


----------



## coolycatty123

Okay, since I was recommended to do so, I'm going to ask it here. -_-

Why does striking not work when putting comments on people's profiles?

pretty annoyed with someone right now

- - - Post Merge - - -

H-hey... Sizing doesn't either. ;v;


----------



## Justin

I think you'll survive without it.


----------



## coolycatty123

Justin said:


> I think you'll survive without it.




...*pouts*


----------



## rubyy

How do I remove that gap in my signature?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Question:When did the Bell Tree Forums first started?


----------



## Zanessa

So if I have a giveaway and I say it starts at 7PM and I say this around 5:34. When it's 6:50, can I just say, "Starts in 10 minutes!"?


----------



## Byngo

ZanessaGaily said:


> So if I have a giveaway and I say it starts at 7PM and I say this around 5:34. When it's 6:50, can I just say, "Starts in 10 minutes!"?



What would the staff have to do with this? Isn't that up to you? 

;-;


----------



## Zanessa

Lunatic said:


> What would the staff have to do with this? Isn't that up to you?
> 
> ;-;



I'm asking if it's okay to bump like that.


----------



## Byngo

ZanessaGaily said:


> I'm asking if it's okay to bump like that.



Oh, bumping threads is usually deemed okay based on relevancy. For example, threads in the basement are okay to bump even if they're years old because the basement is for games. In your case, bumping the thread is fine because the giveaway wouldn't have even started. c:


----------



## Zanessa

Lunatic said:


> Oh, bumping threads is usually deemed okay based on relevancy. For example, threads in the basement are okay to bump even if they're years old because the basement is for games. In your case, bumping the thread is fine because the giveaway wouldn't have even started. c:



If this is true, thank you!


----------



## Silversea

Is there like a post limit on threads? I'm trying to reply to the Pokemon General thread but my posts are not showing up, yet it still shows that I am the recent poster.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Silversea said:


> Is there like a post limit on threads? I'm trying to reply to the Pokemon General thread but my posts are not showing up, yet it still shows that I am the recent poster.



That's actually a glitch with vBulletin.

Sometimes you'll see me or Thunder post "Posting to fix the page".
when you see that, we're fixing the glitch/bug you're talking about. I'm not really sure what causes it but sometimes when you post and it starts a new page it doesn't want to recognize that a new page has been made.


----------



## Zanessa

Describe TBT in one word. :3


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

One question to non-staff posting here, what is up with making up questions irrelevant to the forum lately? Every time I pop on this thread, I at least see one. 

While questions like those are fun once and a while, I believe the staff made this thread to help users with questions pertaining to the forum, fix any bugs users may find, and so on.


----------



## Thunder

ZanessaGaily said:


> Describe TBT in one word. :3



Groovy.


----------



## Zanessa

mlnintendo97 said:


> One question to non-staff posting here, what is up with making up questions irrelevant to the forum lately? Every time I pop on this thread, I at least see one.
> 
> While questions like those are fun once and a while, I believe the staff made this thread to help users with questions pertaining to the forum, fix any bugs users may find, and so on.



Sorry that I wanna see what the staff thinks about TBT or how their day was. -.-


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

ZanessaGaily said:


> Sorry that I wanna see what the staff thinks about TBT or how their day was. -.-



That's fine and all, but please don't constantly do it. It kind of gets redundant after a while.


----------



## Prof Gallows

mlnintendo97 said:


> One question to non-staff posting here, what is up with making up questions irrelevant to the forum lately? Every time I pop on this thread, I at least see one.
> 
> While questions like those are fun once and a while, I believe the staff made this thread to help users with questions pertaining to the forum, fix any bugs users may find, and so on.



Actually, no.

This thread was made to just ask us questions. It eventually turned into getting help for the forum, but it's literally here to ask us anything. I think you should confirm these things before claiming you know it.


----------



## Byngo

mlnintendo97 said:


> One question to non-staff posting here, what is up with making up questions irrelevant to the forum lately? Every time I pop on this thread, I at least see one.
> 
> While questions like those are fun once and a while, I believe the staff made this thread to help users with questions pertaining to the forum, fix any bugs users may find, and so on.



While I kind of agree with you, who are we to point this out? I'd let the staff make that decision.


----------



## BellGreen

mlnintendo97 said:


> That's fine and all, but please don't constantly do it. It kind of gets redundant after a while.


It's redundant?  I thought that this thread was an asking thread from the start. People have been asking "redundant" questions since a while ago...?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

BellBringerGreen said:


> It's redundant?  I thought that this thread was an asking thread from the start. People have been asking "redundant" questions since a while ago...?


Looking at page 1, from the very beginning of this thread. Which is cool, I like the random questions. 

What do you put on waffles (if you like waffles)?


----------



## Thunder

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Looking at page 1, from the very beginning of this thread. Which is cool, I like the random questions.
> 
> What do you put on waffles (if you like waffles)?



I love waffles. Typically I just use butter and maple syrup since it's usually what's available, but condensed milk or peanut butter is good, too.


----------



## unravel

Thunder said:


> I love waffles. Typically I just use butter and maple syrup since it's usually what's available, but condensed milk or peanut butter is good, too.



May I have Waffles? :3


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> May I have Waffles? :3



You took mine. ._.


----------



## rubyy

Do you have any routine on TBT?


----------



## Thunder

When I'm not spending all my time breaking up the number count in "Quick, Before The Mods Come!", I'm usually trying to beat Jas0n or Kaiaa to the reports.


----------



## Justin

It usually goes something like this:

- Check reports
- Check staff boards
- Check Activity Stream
- Check this thread
- Read the Gamer's Lounge boards, maybe post
- Maybe work on [TOP SECRET TBT PROJECT]


----------



## Farobi

From a scale to one to ten with ten being most frequent, how often do you play New Leaf in a day?


----------



## Jennifer

Farobi said:


> From a scale to one to ten with ten being most frequent, how often do you play New Leaf in a day?



I played on average 10-12 hours a day before October. I've been so busy this month and with my main 3DS being repaired (and no trust in the SD Card for pictures now), it's been lessened to anywhere from 10-40 minutes a day. I'm hoping for it to kick up again after:
1. My 3DS is back
and 2. Some of the craziness dies down. But knowing how it can be around here, that may not happen until January :/


----------



## Kaiaa

Rubyy said:


> Do you have any routine on TBT?



I'll get on in the morning and get giddy if there is a report that Jas0n hasn't beat me to and I deal with it. 

Then I just look around and post in threads I find interesting and leave to Sub or do College homework. I'll get back on throughout the day to be sure everyone is behaving but other than that I don't really have a routine.


----------



## Jeremy

Unidentified Floor Orange said:


> Looking at page 1, from the very beginning of this thread. Which is cool, I like the random questions.
> 
> What do you put on waffles (if you like waffles)?


I don't really eat waffles that much because they are just carbs and fat.


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> I don't really eat waffles that much because they are just carbs and fat.



its my bday in 2 days make me mod pls

kthx


----------



## coolycatty123

Okay.
Since I need to post questions here for you guys to answer, *here's another from me free of charge!*
So, I use Google Chrome. And whenever I get Wi-Fi feedback and click the message, a pop-up comes up. Now, I've closed it by accident so I can't screen shot it, but it says something like this:

''*(Insert name of person who gave Wi-Fi feedback here) has asked for a read receipt. Will you accept?*''
Obviously then a decline and an okay.
Then top left-ish, a number one comes up. When you click the automated mail again, another number shows up, but this time a number two and so on like so!
http://prntscr.com/1zfb3r
Guys, what does it mean?


----------



## Jeremy

coolycatty123 said:


> Okay.
> Since I need to post questions here for you guys to answer, *here's another from me free of charge!*
> So, I use Google Chrome. And whenever I get Wi-Fi feedback and click the message, a pop-up comes up. Now, I've closed it by accident so I can't screen shot it, but it says something like this:
> 
> ''*(Insert name of person who gave Wi-Fi feedback here) has asked for a read receipt. Will you accept?*''
> Obviously then a decline and an okay.
> Then top left-ish, a number one comes up. When you click the automated mail again, another number shows up, but this time a number two and so on like so!
> http://prntscr.com/1zfb3r
> Guys, what does it mean?



It's a bug with the rating system.  Don't ask me why.  But I guess it's not a big deal.


----------



## coolycatty123

Jeremy said:


> It's a bug with the rating system.  Don't ask me why.  But I guess it's not a big deal.



Oh cool. Thanks, and also sorry about pointing out the bug! c: I was just wondering.


----------



## Twilight Sparkle

I've been having the same problem to , I'll screenshot the  read receipt stuff when I next get a wifi rating


----------



## oath2order

Jennifer said:


> I played on average 10-12 hours a day before October. I've been so busy this month and with my main 3DS being repaired (and no trust in the SD Card for pictures now), it's been lessened to anywhere from 10-40 minutes a day. I'm hoping for it to kick up again after:
> 1. My 3DS is back
> and 2. Some of the craziness dies down. But knowing how it can be around here, that may not happen until January :/



What the hell did you do for ten to twelve hours? I love the game too and all, but I mean, DAMN that's a long time.


----------



## Byngo

oath2order said:


> What the hell did you do for ten to twelve hours? I love the game too and all, but I mean, DAMN that's a long time.



And I thought I was extreme when I averaged 5-6 hours a day. o-o


----------



## J087

> Ask the Staff


What is your partner's opinion on, or position towards, Animal Crossing?


----------



## rubyy

Is the ignore list basically blocking someone or can they still see you?


----------



## oath2order

What's the character limit for posts again?


----------



## SockHead

Rubyy said:


> Do you have any routine on TBT?



My routine is to check Brewster's and then refresh Brewster's, then check Gamer's Lounge, then check Brewster's. (Repeat)



Rubyy said:


> Is the ignore list basically blocking someone or can they still see you?



They can't see your posts and you can't see theirs.



J087 said:


> What is your partner's opinion on, or position towards, Animal Crossing?



I'm single forever


----------



## Kaiaa

J087 said:


> What is your partner's opinion on, or position towards, Animal Crossing?



Apathetic, mostly. I can't really talk about my town with him lol but I do anyway


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

Out of 10 what do you rate all of your villagers?


----------



## SockHead

PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Out of 10 what do you rate all of your villagers?



Maybe a 6 or 7. I have Ankha and Lopez so I'm pretty happy with that.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Do forum rules still apply on the blog tree?


----------



## rubyy

How was your week?


----------



## Farobi

Do you just "go with the flow", meaning you dont do the reset trick / adopt villagers, anything of that sort?


----------



## Zanessa

Justin entered a raffle for Hamlet once. I remember because I won.


----------



## Byngo

Can moderators ban people from entering the bell tree in real life? Like in the sense that if someone googles the bell tree, would they get shocked or something?


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> From a scale to one to ten with ten being most frequent, how often do you play New Leaf in a day?



Uhh... 1? 2? I can count on one hand the number of times that I played the game this month.



PlasticPinkPiggy said:


> Out of 10 what do you rate all of your villagers?



Let's go with... 6? 7? I love Beau.



Farobi said:


> Do you just "go with the flow", meaning you dont do the reset trick / adopt villagers, anything of that sort?



Pretty much. I haven't time travelled, duped items, reset, or adopted any villagers in New Leaf.

Wait scratch that I did TT once when I missed the closing of Nook's Homes by 5 minutes.

I was pissed.



ZanessaGaily said:


> Justin entered a raffle for Hamlet once. I remember because I won.



You're still on my hitlist for that.

The only villager giveaway I ever entered.

>_>

<_<


----------



## Zanessa

OH NO NOW I FEEL BAD I'M SORRY


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> OH NO NOW I FEEL BAD I'M SORRY



Nah, it's all good!

You'll pay in time.


----------



## Zanessa

I will use my cycling powers to summon him into my campsite. ^o^


----------



## Zeiro

What kind and color of 3DS do y'all have?


----------



## Justin

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What kind and color of 3DS do y'all have?



I have a launch day Aqua Blue 3DS, and an Animal Crossing Poptart XL!

Also, had an original phat DS and a Zelda DS Lite. Skipped out on the DSi.


----------



## unravel

Uhmmm about my_ wifi rating_ this is a bug right?


Spoiler








I just noticed just now... The total should be 30 not 28.


----------



## Justin

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Uhmmm about my_ wifi rating_ this is a bug right?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 15917
> View attachment 15918
> 
> 
> I just noticed just now... The total should be 30 not 28.



Check your detailed page... You have double ratings from two people, they don't count to the overall rating.


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> Check your detailed page... You have double ratings from two people, they don't count to the overall rating.



Ahh makes sense... I see thanks  omg I'm a noob


----------



## Kaiaa

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What kind and color of 3DS do y'all have?



Just the basic black 3DS. No XL for me 
I was going to get the AC3DSXL but I backed out last minute.


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> Just the basic black 3DS. No XL for me
> I was going to get the AC3DSXL but I backed out last minute.



Same! I love my black 3DS <3


----------



## rubyy

Ever had your gender confused?


(Mino and Thunder)


----------



## 3DSfan134

When did The Bell Tree Forums first started?


----------



## rubyy

Probably Justin and Jeremy's joined date.


------


*EDIT:*Wait never mind they're both totally different.


----------



## Jas0n

3DSfan134 said:


> When did The Bell Tree Forums first started?



I wouldn't even ask that question, everybody will tell you different dates because TBT "started" multiple times.


----------



## Zanessa

How about a year?


----------



## Jas0n

ZanessaGaily said:


> How about a year?



Late 2004


----------



## BellGreen

Thunder said:


> When I'm not spending all my time breaking up the number count in "Quick, Before The Mods Come!", I'm usually trying to beat Jas0n or Kaiaa to the reports.



I still wonder who put the "gary is an idiot" tag...


----------



## Zanessa

What languages can you guys speak or know some of?


----------



## Mikamee

Hi, 

How do toy leave wifi feedback when trading on the re-tail board? I looked the the FAQs but did not see an answer. I am doing a  lot of trading and would like to leave positive feedback for others.

Thank you   ^^


----------



## Zanessa

Mikamee said:


> Hi,
> 
> How do toy leave wifi feedback when trading on the re-tail board? I looked the the FAQs but did not see an answer. I am doing a  lot of trading and would like to leave positive feedback for others.
> 
> Thank you   ^^



Go to the person's profile, go to the Wifi-Rating tab, and submit wifi for the person.
Or on the thread, click their wifi number and to the side, you can choose to submit wifi rating from there.


----------



## Thunder

You can find it on the user's profile, under the tab all the way to the right. (Alternatively, the user's wifi feedback shows up by a user's post in relative boards, like Re-Tail for instance.)

It ought to be easy from there, but let me know if you still need help.

@Zanessa: English and a very poor amount of Spanish, Japanese, and Mandarin.


----------



## Zeiro

Why is SockHead a Sage now?


----------



## oath2order

Because he got fired


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Because he got fired


For reals? Why though?


----------



## Justin

Sock is a very old man now. He's moved into retirement. Let him rest in peace.


----------



## rubyy

What are you most proud of in this community?


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> What languages can you guys speak or know some of?



English, Japanese, and a tiny bit of Spanish.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> It usually goes something like this:
> 
> - Check reports
> - Check staff boards
> - Check Activity Stream Do IP checks
> - Check this thread
> - Read the Gamer's Lounge boards, maybe post
> - Maybe work on [TOP SECRET TBT PROJECT]



Pretty much my routine.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Who's the strongest staff of all?


----------



## Byngo

3DSfan134 said:


> Who's the strongest staff of all?



To add to that, who's the scariest staff member?


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> Who's the strongest staff of all?





Lunatic said:


> To add to that, who's the scariest staff member?



Me.


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Who's the fairest staff of all?


----------



## rubyy

Who's the most active and unactive staff?


----------



## AndyB

Rubyy said:


> Who's the most active and unactive staff?



Everyone has different times they're available. Which changes pretty frequently, so you'll see some faces more one week to the next.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AndyB said:


> Everyone has different times they're available. Which changes pretty frequently, so you'll see some faces more one week to the next.



Especially in my case. lol


I tend to disappear for a few days at a time, like this past week.


----------



## rubyy

How does it feel to have the power over us ;A;


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rubyy said:


> How does it feel to have the power over us ;A;



With great power comes great responsibility.


----------



## Dandie

Prof Gallows said:


> With great power comes great responsibility.








The hall moniters of TBT.


----------



## Gnome

How did you feel when you first became a Moderator?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gnome said:


> How did you feel when you first became a Moderator?



Enthusiastic.

I really cracked down on reports and stuff when I was first modded, but that was when the site was really having people pile in all at once. Now it's calmed down a bit in terms of dealing with reports, but we have other things we're working on all the time.


----------



## rubyy

Do you enjoy being a mod? Is it fun or stressful or annoying etc.


----------



## Princess

Who would win in a wrestling match?
AndyBumbleBee or Prof?


----------



## Zeiro

pallycake said:


> Who would win in a wrestling match?
> AndyBumbleBee or Prof?


Gallows would win in mere seconds.


----------



## Thunder

pallycake said:


> Who would win in a wrestling match?
> AndyBumbleBee or Prof?



Actually, Andy would probably.


----------



## rubyy

Na, Gallows.


----------



## AndyB

pallycake said:


> Who would win in a wrestling match?
> AndyBumbleBee or Prof?



I don't think people realise what I've done for this place. The blood, sweat and tears. I'm not going to roll over for some jabroni.


----------



## Thunder

Andy's got some mean wrasslin' moves though.


----------



## Princess

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Gallows would win in mere seconds.



...you're not staff.


----------



## Gnome

AndyB said:


> I don't think people realise what I've done for this place. The blood, sweat and tears. I'm not going to roll over for some jabroni.



Oo yeah brother.


----------



## Zeiro

pallycake said:


> ...you're not staff.


I never said I was. 



AndyB said:


> I'm not going to roll over for some jabroni.


Ohh snap, he's callin you out Gallows.


----------



## Kaiaa

Gnome said:


> How did you feel when you first became a Moderator?


Honestly, I thought it was a joke at first. I had people telling me "Grats on becoming a Mod!" and I was confused until I saw the Welcome the New Mods thread. After I found out it wasn't a joke I was pretty stoked I was one of the few chosen out of all the applicants. Then I went back to playing the Last of Us.



Rubyy said:


> Do you enjoy being a mod? Is it fun or stressful or annoying etc.


Overall I really enjoy helping out. It can get stressful depending on what you are doing but overall, its enjoyable.


----------



## rubyy

Kaiaa said:


> Honestly, I thought it was a joke at first. I had people telling me "Grats on becoming a Mod!" and I was confused until I saw the Welcome the New Mods thread. After I found out it wasn't a joke I was pretty stoked I was one of the few chosen out of all the applicants. Then I went back to playing the Last of Us.



Didn't you get a PM? wow must of been such a surprise :3


----------



## SockHead

Who ****in closed my thread

ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> Who ****in closed my thread
> 
> ANSWER ME!!!!!!!!!!!!!!



WHO CLOSED MY B'DAY THREAD??

at least i got to post my twerkin pic this time tho so yer holla jesus


----------



## Mary

Wait, since WHEN WAS SOCKHEAD A SAGE?


----------



## iLoveYou

Mary said:


> Wait, since WHEN WAS SOCKHEAD A SAGE?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?106068-RIP-in-pieces

He's just retired. 
Don't lose ur panties gurl. <3 x]


----------



## Mary

But...He was the only nice mod... Oh man.  I just got perma-banned.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mary said:


> But...He was the only nice mod... Oh man.  I just got perma-banned.



We've never had a nice mod.

Then again, there is Jeremy. He's way too soft on you guys.


----------



## Mary

Prof Gallows said:


> We've never had a nice mod.
> 
> Then again, there is Jeremy. He's way too soft on you guys.


I dunno, Gallows, you can't fool me! We all know you have a big, fluffy heart in there somewhere!


----------



## Thunder

Mary said:


> But...He was the only nice mod... Oh man.  I just got perma-banned.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> We've never had a nice mod.
> 
> Then again, there is Jeremy. He's way too soft on you guys.



**** you too

no one actually answered our questions


----------



## rubyy

Thunder said:


>



I use to think you were nice until http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?62776-Quick-Before-The-Mods-Come!&p=1864706#post1864706


----------



## SockHead

Why was jakes birthday bash thread closed?


----------



## Zeiro

Mods be closin' threads left-and-right today. Some with no explanation. Are you scared?


----------



## Prof Gallows

No, but if people keep talking about it I'll be more than happy to send out infractions.


----------



## AndyB

Prof Gallows said:


> No, but if people keep talking about it I'll be more than happy to send out infractions.



I'll do warnings. I have nothing better to do at this time of night.


----------



## SockHead

AndyB said:


> I'll do warnings. I have nothing better to do at this time of night.



Hahahaha perfect


----------



## Zeiro

Wait, for what?!


----------



## SockHead

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Wait, for what?!



For having a voice


----------



## Prof Gallows

For spamming.

This includes *everyone*. Today has been way out of control and I will feel no remorse for giving out infractions, warnings, or temp bans if it doesn't stop.


----------



## SockHead

What is the definition of power abuse? (Asking the staff, not spam)


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> What is the definition of power abuse? (Asking the staff, not spam)



The definition is three strikes, and you've got two left.


This is the last I'm going to post about it.


----------



## SockHead

Hm.. I have one more strike... I think I'm gonna waste it by asking who ****ing closed our threads???


----------



## Kaiaa

Lol nope. No PM. I was expected to get right to work. I remember being in chat and Jer telling me that I have to work on my birthday...


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> Lol nope. No PM. I was expected to get right to work. I remember being in chat and Jer telling me that I have to work on my birthday...



... It's like a twisted birthday present?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> Lol nope. No PM. I was expected to get right to work. I remember being in chat and Jer telling me that I have to work on my birthday...



All three of you were supposed to be surprised, but Jason and Jen figured it out because they're clever and I'm bad at keeping secrets. Oops. lol


----------



## BellGreen

Who of all the staff trolls others the most?


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who of all the staff trolls others the most?



GALLOWS

he so sassy


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Who of all the staff trolls others the most?



Depends.

We tend to troll each other a lot. And if you can remember with the whole Shrekscapade, sometimes the site gets trolled too. lol


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> All three of you were supposed to be surprised, but Jason and Jen figured it out because they're clever and I'm bad at keeping secrets. Oops. lol



Secrets don't make friends, Gallows. I can see we're not friends! /cry



BellBringerGreen said:


> Who of all the staff trolls others the most?



Definitely not me  I think all the other staff are good trolls though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> Secrets don't make friends, Gallows. I can see we're not friends! /cry




D=
But but.. we're friends.


----------



## Zeiro

What determines whether or not a moderator or administrator will make a sort of "explanation post" following the closing of a thread? I have seen several threads recently that have been abruptly closed without warning.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What determines whether or not a moderator or administrator will make a sort of "explanation post" following the closing of a thread? I have seen several threads recently that have been abruptly closed without warning.



If the user wants an explanation they can PM one of us, or, better, report the thread and ask why.


----------



## Jennifer

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What determines whether or not a moderator or administrator will make a sort of "explanation post" following the closing of a thread? I have seen several threads recently that have been abruptly closed without warning.



Besides what Prof Gallows mentioned, many people just ask for us to close threads when they are done so we don't always post.


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> If the user wants an explanation they can PM one of us, or, better, report the thread and ask why.





Jennifer said:


> Besides what Prof Gallows mentioned, many people just ask for us to close threads when they are done so we don't always post.



Thank you for the responses. 

Professor Gallows, by "user", do you mean specifically the user who started the thread that was closed? Or can any curious user ask about it?


----------



## Jake

can one of you buy me sushi please?


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> can one of you buy me sushi please?



What's your address?


----------



## Zanessa

Justin said:


> What's your address?



Oh, me too please?
123 Sesame Street


----------



## Jennifer

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Thank you for the responses.
> 
> Professor Gallows, by "user", do you mean specifically the user who started the thread that was closed? Or can any curious user ask about it?



The user who posted it for the most part. There's some exceptions for games or shops run by multiple people.


----------



## Jake

when am i getting promoted?


----------



## Jarrad

Why is it taboo to utter a few words off topic on a thread? Everything is so serious all the time with most moderators...


----------



## Kaiaa

Jarrad said:


> Why is it taboo to utter a few words off topic on a thread? Everything is so serious all the time with most moderators...



It's taboo because it usually sets off a chain reaction for off topic posts.


----------



## Jarrad

Kaiaa said:


> It's taboo because it usually sets off a chain reaction for off topic posts.



But we have voices? I feel like when I go slightly off topic that I'll be punished for something so insignificant... Help when did tbt turn in to a concentration camp?


----------



## Kaiaa

Jarrad said:


> But we have voices? I feel like when I go slightly off topic that I'll be punished for something so insignificant... Help when did tbt turn in to a concentration camp?



You do have voices, you can talk about anything that is forum appropriate but if you want to talk about something off topic, it's better to create a new thread for it so it doesn't hijack the original topic (most of the time they do, that's why we are so strict on it). I understand why you may be upset about it but rules are rules. 

Also the most you get for being off topic is a warning unless it continues to happen after the warning. Warnings are just to let you know you aren't following rules and you have a chance to correct your actions so you don't get an infraction.


----------



## Jarrad

Kaiaa said:


> You do have voices, you can talk about anything that is forum appropriate but if you want to talk about something off topic, it's better to create a new thread for it so it doesn't hijack the original topic (most of the time they do, that's why we are so strict on it). I understand why you may be upset about it but rules are rules.
> 
> Also the most you get for being off topic is a warning unless it continues to happen after the warning. Warnings are just to let you know you aren't following rules and you have a chance to correct your actions so you don't get an infraction.



Okay! One last question, would this be considered bad-talking/insulting/causing offence "I made sure that I was contributing to the thread by giving consistent content specifically related to the topic! :S"?


----------



## Kaiaa

Jarrad said:


> Okay! One last question, would this be considered bad-talking/insulting/causing offence "I made sure that I was contributing to the thread by giving consistent content specifically related to the topic! :S"?



Well that all really depends. Different moderators see different things as being back-talking/insulting/causing offense. One moderator could find something offending while the other may not. Moderators are only human after all. If all one got was a warning for a post, then they wouldn't have to worry about anything. It's just a warning and they aren't in danger of being banned or suspended or left out of anything. The best thing to do would to be drop it issue before it turns into an infraction.


----------



## Jarrad

Kaiaa said:


> Well that all really depends. Different moderators see different things as being back-talking/insulting/causing offense. One moderator could find something offending while the other may not. Moderators are only human after all. If all one got was a warning for a post, then they wouldn't have to worry about anything. It's just a warning and they aren't in danger of being banned or suspended or left out of anything.


Well considering I got an infraction over that, then I think I will worry. Sure, every moderator has different standards of offence, but what I said to him was in no way offensive. I've been unfairly issued with an infraction over absolutely nothing, thus rendering me to conspire that this is an abuse of power. (Sorry to mention it here, but I sent a report regarding the infraction and I haven't received any feedback.)


----------



## Kaiaa

Jarrad said:


> Well considering I got an infraction over that, then I think I will worry. Sure, every moderator has different standards of offence, but what I said to him was in no way offensive. I've been unfairly issued with an infraction over absolutely nothing, thus rendering me to conspire that this is an abuse of power. (Sorry to mention it here, but I sent a report regarding the infraction and I haven't received any feedback.)



You are right. You were unfairly issued an infraction but it wasn't abuse of power, it was a legit mistake. Your infraction had been overturned and is now a warning, so don't worry about it anymore!


----------



## Jarrad

Kaiaa said:


> You are right. You were unfairly issued an infraction but it wasn't abuse of power, it was a legit mistake. Your infraction had been overturned and is now a warning, so don't worry about it anymore!



Thank you <3 Mod of the year right 'ere! (You)


----------



## Caius

I have a question for the staff.

Who is jubs


----------



## Jas0n

Kaiaa said:


> You are right. You were unfairly issued an infraction but it wasn't abuse of power, it was a legit mistake. Your infraction had been overturned and is now a warning, so don't worry about it anymore!



I'd just like to point out the the warning was never an infraction. As Kaiaa mentioned, warnings are simply just a convenient way to PM a user to let them know that what they're doing isn't cool. They look very similar in PM which is why you may have been confused.


----------



## Caius

Either way it's something you shouldn't actually be worried about. Just cease doing whatever it was you were warned for.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Why is it when I try to change my avatar by upload that it says "Your submission could not be uploaded because the token has expired. Please click the back button on your browser to go back to the page you were on." or something like that? I'm trying to use a Mario and Luigi: Dream Team avatar but it won't upload. D:


----------



## rosiekitty405

Would you trade being mod/admin/sage for being a regular member(if you do I'll happily take your place )?


----------



## BellGreen

What's the easiest way to see if a thread you want to make is already up? Is the best way just to search it up?


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> I'd just like to point out the the warning was never an infraction. As Kaiaa mentioned, warnings are simply just a convenient way to PM a user to let them know that what they're doing isn't cool. They look very similar in PM which is why you may have been confused.


Interesting. What determines whether or not a moderator or administrator issues a warning to a user before going straight for an infraction or not? My first and only offense resulted in an direct infraction with no "warning PM".


----------



## Justin

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Interesting. What determines whether or not a moderator or administrator issues a warning to a user before going straight for an infraction or not? My first and only offense resulted in an direct infraction with no "warning PM".



It was a Warning actually. It still falls under the Infraction system, but you'll notice on your profile that it's yellow, not red.


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Interesting. What determines whether or not a moderator or administrator issues a warning to a user before going straight for an infraction or not? My first and only offense resulted in an direct infraction with no "warning PM".



Sometimes it's an honest mistake that the moderator makes. It's just a one-click difference between a warning and infraction. The main difference between a warning and an infraction is more for the moderators to know how many times a user has been warned or how serious of an issue a user is. If somebody is infracted instead of warned by mistake, it's usually posted in the staff forums so you won't be mistakenly seen as a warning user by the other moderators.


----------



## Zeiro

OK, I see now. I wasn't aware warnings were part of the infraction system itself, it started to sound like warning were just simple PMs. I'm just tired of going to my settings and seeing it glaring at me. 

Are the infraction PMs automated?


----------



## Justin

Reizo-Trepe said:


> OK, I see now. I wasn't aware warnings were part of the infraction system itself, it started to sound like warning were just simple PMs. I'm just tired of going to my settings and seeing it glaring at me.
> 
> Are the infraction PMs automated?



Yup.


----------



## rubyy

How was your day?


----------



## Kyle

Where do babies come from?


----------



## Thunder

Kyle said:


> Where do babies come from?



The space dolphins drop them off on the 28th of February.


----------



## rubyy

Is it possible to remove an attached image?


----------



## AndyB

Rubyy said:


> Is it possible to remove an attached image?



Not by simply editing it out, the whole post needs to be deleted. If that is the case, report it with that message and a staff member will get to it.


----------



## Mao

Can mods literally see everything we do o_o


----------



## lea

Closed. Problem fixed.


----------



## Thunder

Hazelx said:


> Can mods literally see everything we do o_o



Before I tell you... Close that window first, your room is getting cold.


----------



## Zeiro

Has the chat been down or something? I keep getting this: [17:16] #belltree :Cannot join channel (+k)


----------



## Thunder

Try again, should be good now.


----------



## Dandie

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Has the chat been down or something? I keep getting this: [17:16] #belltree :Cannot join channel (+k)



Works fine for me.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Try again, should be good now.


Geez, finally. What was wrong?


----------



## Jas0n

Reizo-Trepe said:


> Geez, finally. What was wrong?



There was a password set on the channel by accident. Sorry for the inconvenience


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> There was a password set on the channel by accident. Sorry for the inconvenience


Ah I see. It's no problem, I wasn't inconvenienced. ;o;


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Why is "The Woods" sub forum showing up with it requiring a password? (Sorry if I missed something, I have been busy rearranging my gaming setup.)


----------



## Princess

Thoughts on hand turkeys???


----------



## Jennifer

pallycake said:


> Thoughts on hand turkeys???



They are amazing awesome things and anyone who thinks otherwise is too immature to handle them >|


----------



## Farobi

How many Chocolates were available before selling out?


----------



## Unidentified Floor Orange

Farobi said:


> How many Chocolates were available before selling out?


Do you mean chocolate cakes? If so, 30.


----------



## Farobi

It did not sell out in more than 3 hours of availability so that's good. Too bad i didnt get one for someone else and she has to suffer from horrendous prices in the marketplace ;(


----------



## Thunder

pallycake said:


> Thoughts on hand turkeys???



I liked them when I was five.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

mlnintendo97 said:


> Why is "The Woods" sub forum showing up with it requiring a password? (Sorry if I missed something, I have been busy rearranging my gaming setup.)



Bump to my question, can someone please tell me?


----------



## Prof Gallows

mlnintendo97 said:


> Bump to my question, can someone please tell me?



I'd take a guess and say it's to prevent people who don't know the password to get in. =p


----------



## Thunder

mlnintendo97 said:


> Bump to my question, can someone please tell me?



It's the spirits' secret clubhouse. no girls allowed.


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

What does it mean to "bump" a thread?

Thanks


----------



## Jake

*B*ringing *U*p *M*y *P*ost


pre much just means to make your thread/post visible again after being flushed away by the masses of posts made afterwards


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Thanks


----------



## Mao

Can someone who isn't Thunder tell me the password to the woods please? C:


----------



## Mao

Also, since when did red candy come? I miss everything ;-;


----------



## Jack1605

Idk when the red candy came out, I think a few hours not sure


----------



## Silversea

So will the "dark candy" make a reappearance?


----------



## Jeremy

Silversea said:


> So will the "dark candy" make a reappearance?



Who knows what the forces of darkness will do!


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> Who knows what the forces of darkness will do!



You know, that's who!


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> You know, that's who!



Are you nuts????  I may have known of the last tree ghost longer than anyone else, but that only makes me the most FEARFUL!!


----------



## Kaiaa

Hazelx said:


> Can someone who isn't Thunder tell me the password to the woods please? C:



Last I checked the password was "Wehar Gohnears" ?


----------



## Zeiro

Who do you live for? What do you live for?


----------



## SockHead

Would you say TBT is more of a democracy or a dictatorship?


----------



## BellGreen

I wanted to make a forum game and I just wanted to see if it was OK. So I want to make a Wikipedia Surf game and players will need to start at one page and end at a specific page I assigned.
Ex: Start at the article "Mammals" and end at "Cats." People would then post their path to the article Cats. Whoever gets the fastest path wins and a new round starts.

Would this game be OK? Just wanted to ask since this game might be complicated to some people.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> I wanted to make a forum game and I just wanted to see if it was OK. So I want to make a Wikipedia Surf game and players will need to start at one page and end at a specific page I assigned.
> Ex: Start at the article "Mammals" and end at "Cats." People would then post their path to the article Cats. Whoever gets the fastest path wins and a new round starts.
> 
> Would this game be OK? Just wanted to ask since this game might be complicated to some people.



Honestly, I don't think many(or any) of us really care what games you guys do in the basement as long as it's age appropriate for the site.


----------



## chillv

What is the woods? I am confused? Is it a secret? (You are probably going to not tell me, huh?)



Spoiler



Wait a minute, it's almost Halloween... The woods has something to do with halloween, does it?


----------



## 3DSfan134

The Staff better give us the right password for The Woods.....-_-


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Honestly, I don't think many(or any) of us really care what games you guys do in the basement as long as it's age appropriate for the site.



Oh, OK then. Thanks, I've seen it on other forums and it looked fun. I'll start it up.

- - - Post Merge - - -



chillv said:


> What is the woods? I am confused? Is it a secret? (You are probably going to not tell me, huh?)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Wait a minute, it's almost Halloween... The woods has something to do with halloween, does it?



Pretty sure it comes every year/every couple years or so. It came earlier this year, it was a riot. Maybe Last Tree Ghost'll help you.


----------



## Thunder

3DSfan134 said:


> The Staff better give us the right password for The Woods.....-_-



That a threat?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder said:


> That a threat?



I have no idea what he's talking about. I can get into the woods just fine?

Kinda spooky in there though, and I got lost a few times.


----------



## BellGreen

So I commented on Lost Spirit's Visitor Wall. I got a reply. What a strange ghost  Do you guys know of any Lost Spirits?


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> So I commented on Lost Spirit's Visitor Wall. I got a reply. What a strange ghost  Do you guys know of any Lost Spirits?



Not that I know of, but it'd probably be best not to make them angry. We don't know what sort of powers they have.


----------



## Zeiro

BellBringerGreen said:


> So I commented on Lost Spirit's Visitor Wall. I got a reply. What a strange ghost  Do you guys know of any Lost Spirits?


You may see a few if you enter the Woods. But be careful that you don't become one yourself.


----------



## BellGreen

Reizo-Trepe said:


> You may see a few if you enter the Woods. But be careful that you don't become one yourself.



It's a shame really. I don't know the password and unfortunately Lost Spirit would probably ban me or something :/ I _should_ be careful.


----------



## SockHead

The woods is a board that opens every Halloween and it's a missed opportunity every year because the members don't know what to do in them.


----------



## Silversea

Spoiler






SockHead said:


> The woods is a board that opens every Halloween and it's a missed opportunity every year because the members don't know what to do in them.






Uhm.

Spoiler alert.


----------



## Zeiro

It appeared last month, but it was obliterated by a nuclear missile.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo-Trepe said:


> It appeared last month, but it was obliterated by a nuclear missile.



This guy knows what he's talking about.

Hey, that might be a hint.


----------



## BellGreen

I actually entered in "reizo-trepe" to be sure.
It loaded very slowly....
But then it loaded to the word WRONG ;;


----------



## Zoe!

May I ask how does the lottery work I just entered andI chose 3 numbers but when  was looking at the other lottodraws theres been no winners so is even still going or what?

Sorry for bothering you


----------



## Jennifer

Zoe! said:


> May I ask how does the lottery work I just entered andI chose 3 numbers but when  was looking at the other lottodraws theres been no winners so is even still going or what?
> 
> Sorry for bothering you



I believe it's done automatically so I'm guessing none of the numbers you picked were winners.


----------



## Justin

As far as I know, it is functioning properly (it's all automated)... the odds are just _really low_, nevermind that there are very few entries anyway. In the future, we will create a more reasonable lottery.

If you look at the page, the next draw is November 1st at 12AM.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

What happens if you somehow get the Wood's password right?


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> What happens if you somehow get the Wood's password right?


Yeah,I know.When is the Woods going to open? Gtg do homework.>.<


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

How to give your own forum bells to another member ?

Thanks


----------



## Dandie

Gamergirladvance said:


> How to give your own forum bells to another member ?
> 
> Thanks



You click their bells under their avatar and a window thing will pop up.


----------



## Kaiaa

Gamergirladvance said:


> How to give your own forum bells to another member ?
> 
> Thanks



Click on their Bells on the left hand side under their profile!


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Just a heads up that the "B" in "Brewster's Caf?" is missing and replaced with a character that looks a timer.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Are these weird symbols suppose to be here?


----------



## Jack

That's a very good question. I wish I knew the answer. Help me in The Woods?


----------



## Silversea

Jack said:


> That's a very good question. I wish I knew the answer. Help me in The Woods?



Yo Jack. I solved your riddle, can has prize?


----------



## BellGreen

I think i got it right!


----------



## Dandie

Jack said:


> That's a very good question. I wish I knew the answer. Help me in The Woods?



I tried to solve the riddle!


----------



## oath2order

IGNORE.


----------



## rubyy

oath2order said:


> Yo, can someone explain what happened to the e button on "Reply to Thread", the "b" in Brewster's Cafe and the R in the retail boards?




Go to the woods for your answer.


----------



## Officer Berri

Is there a specific time of day the store restocks or is it random? I'd really like to have at least one piece of candy before the holiday ends but yellow is always the only one available. I really really don't like the color yellow so it's kinda buggin me. xD


----------



## Jas0n

Officer Berri said:


> Is there a specific time of day the store restocks or is it random? I'd really like to have at least one piece of candy before the holiday ends but yellow is always the only one available. I really really don't like the color yellow so it's kinda buggin me. xD



It restocks at random and in small amounts, just keep checking!


----------



## Officer Berri

Thank you! *goes to check* Well speak of the devil!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Is it okay if I post a general thread for Baseball in the Brewster's Cafe Forum? I didn't see one, and all I wanted to know was if it was okay.


----------



## Justin

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is it okay if I post a general thread for Baseball in the Brewster's Cafe Forum? I didn't see one, and all I wanted to know was if it was okay.



Fine by me.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

I'd like to say thank you for the halloween festivities.  It really is enjoyable and you guys obviously put in a lot of time and effort.


----------



## Kaiaa

On behalf of the staff, we are glad that you've enjoyed the festivities!


----------



## rubyy

Twisted Circuits said:


> I'd like to say thank you for the halloween festivities.  It really is enjoyable and you guys obviously put in a lot of time and effort.



Ditto that


----------



## Mao

When will the woods close? I think Justin said tomorrow, but ya know. My memory is terrible. like when someone wanted I bring Katie, then I said 'Sure! Whose town? ' and can I use the story thing in the woods for an essay?


----------



## Jarrad

Is there a way to access the irc on an iPad/iPod/phone?


----------



## Jeremy

Jarrad said:


> Is there a way to access the irc on an iPad/iPod/phone?



Yes there are many IRC clients for mobile devices so just look in the app store.


----------



## rubyy

Are all the candies gonna be gone when Halloween is over?


----------



## Caius

Rubyy said:


> Are all the candies gonna be gone when Halloween is over?



I'm not quite sure, but they are seasonal/event collectables, so it's most likely once they're sold out, they're gone until the next event round.


----------



## Laurina

I just wanted to thank those who were involved in creating the events and festivities in The Woods. I found it challenging enough to enjoy myself throughout every step of the process. So again, I appreciate all your hard work and all the time you spent to create something the whole TBT community could be apart of c:


----------



## Jas0n

LaurinaMN said:


> I just wanted to thank those who were involved in creating the events and festivities in The Woods. I found it challenging enough to enjoy myself throughout every step of the process. So again, I appreciate all your hard work and all the time you spent to create something the whole TBT community could be apart of c:



Always nice to hear that people enjoyed it! Myself and the other staff put a lot of work into this so it's been fun to finally show it to all of you.


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n led the project so hats off to him.


----------



## rubyy

Thank you Jason! So glad you became mod!


----------



## Zanessa

Can we please get a hint? Just one? D:


----------



## Dandie

ZanessaGaily said:


> Can we please get a hint? Just one? D:



Yeah. I need some help!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Melody said:


> Yeah. I need some help!



Same here, that scroll's hard. D:


----------



## Zanessa

DeviousCrossing said:


> Same here, that scroll's hard. D:



If you think the scroll is hard, the second one is gonna be calculus to you.


----------



## Caius

We won't be providing any help for the woods games in this thread.


----------



## Silversea

ZanessaGaily said:


> If you think the scroll is hard, the second one is gonna be calculus to you.



It was the other way round for some people; like me for instance.

So will the Doll and Dark Candy be released at all this year?


----------



## Brabus E73

whats the difference between requesting a thread to be locked and using the "close thread" checkbox? Just noticed the latter was an option. Thanks!


----------



## Justin

Brabus E73 said:


> whats the difference between requesting a thread to be locked and using the "close thread" checkbox? Just noticed the latter was an option. Thanks!



That's only available on Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza threads. Something we recently added a couple days ago. You should probably read the Bell Tree Direct then.


----------



## BellGreen

DeviousCrossing said:


> Same here, that scroll's hard. D:



Look everywhere! The lantern is the hard one for me.

Also, is there any information on the Writing Contest in November? (Kind of a bad month due to NaNoWriMo but whatever)


----------



## Justin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Look everywhere! The lantern is the hard one for me.
> 
> Also, is there any information on the Writing Contest in November? (Kind of a bad month due to NaNoWriMo but whatever)



We'll have more news on that and other happenings sometime mid-November.


----------



## Dandie

Jack isn't answering my reports. Help?


----------



## BellGreen

Melody said:


> Jack isn't answering my reports. Help?



Either you didnt get it right or Jack needs to work on more reports and is busy.


----------



## Justin

If you don't get a response back within 30 minutes to an hour of reporting, it's safe to assume you've got the wrong answer.


----------



## Prisma

What is the latern? X_x..


----------



## Laurina

Wolfie said:


> What is the latern? X_x..



You'll have to solve the first riddle of The Woods before you can try to get the lantern o:


----------



## gnoixaim

Can we private message users on how they solved the riddles if we both have received the collectables?


----------



## Jas0n

gnoixaim said:


> Can we private message users on how they solved the riddles if we both have received the collectables?



No reason why not. Feel free to discuss the event and any portion with it with people who have also completed everything. Just make sure it's not in ear shot of people who could get hints!


----------



## locker

does my quest for this lantern end at midnight ?


----------



## oath2order

*poke* it's November now!


----------



## Caius

Again, do not post about the woods riddles in this thread. Use the woods.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Shouldn't the woods be gone by now? It's November, as oath2order pointed out.


----------



## Jennifer

Ask the ghosts, not us. XP


----------



## Caius

Again, refer to the woods for questions about the woods!


----------



## unravel

oath2order said:


> *poke* it's November now!



Shuuuhshsh I didn't answer the 2nd riddle yet :U


----------



## Silversea

The october birthstone is still there. Is my calendar lying to me?


----------



## Sholee

Will we ever be able to rearrange the order of what collectible shows? And will you be increasing the collectibles viewable from 10 to 15 or 20?


----------



## JeanGiraffe

I was wondering if there was a way to earn TBT bells? Or is the ABD the only way? Also is there a way to rearrange my collectibles? It drives me crazy that my yellow candy isn't beside the other ones. Also my scroll and lantern are not touching...

Sorry in advance if you have already answered this a thousand times, I couldn't find the answer. And also sorry if the answer is obvious, but I just don't know.


----------



## Batossi

How much AC experience have all the administrators/staff collectively?  Why are you still hooked (like the rest of us)? =}


----------



## Jennifer

Silversea said:


> The october birthstone is still there. Is my calendar lying to me?



Blame the ghosts for the delay.



Sholee said:


> Will we ever be able to rearrange the order of what collectible shows? And will you be increasing the collectibles viewable from 10 to 15 or 20?





JeanGiraffe said:


> I was wondering if there was a way to earn TBT bells? Or is the ABD the only way? Also is there a way to rearrange my collectibles? It drives me crazy that my yellow candy isn't beside the other ones. Also my scroll and lantern are not touching...
> 
> Sorry in advance if you have already answered this a thousand times, I couldn't find the answer. And also sorry if the answer is obvious, but I just don't know.



From what I recall the last time organization was brought up, I don't believe there is an add-on that allows it and right now, they are organized by the day they were originally bought so yeah. 

As for increasing the count from 10... it was actually a big discussion to increase from 5 so I don't see it increasing again anytime soon, if ever. I know some people were asking about 12 though. 



Batossi said:


> How much AC experience have all the administrators/staff collectively?  Why are you still hooked (like the rest of us)? =}



I'm actually the only one still playing actively if I recall correctly. I'm still hooked due to being a completionist and still having things I want to get done. After calculating, I won't have the game "finished" in my eyes until April or June 2015.


----------



## Jas0n

Sholee said:


> Will we ever be able to rearrange the order of what collectible shows? And will you be increasing the collectibles viewable from 10 to 15 or 20?


I doubt we'll be increasing the viewable collectibles right now. I don't think we have enough to be worthwhile, and in my opinion it would look kind of messy on posts. As for re-arranging the order that they show, we don't really have any power over that. It's down to the shop add-on creators to add the feature into their next release.


Batossi said:


> How much AC experience have all the administrators/staff collectively?  Why are you still hooked (like the rest of us)? =}


I think all of us have had a lot of Animal Crossing experience, many of the staff have been playing since the original game. I'm not sure how many of us are actually still playing New Leaf at this point though.


----------



## Zanessa

So tell us where this stupid lantern was?


----------



## Justin

In due time, my friend.


----------



## Jack1605

Are we aloud to say how you got the lantern now?


----------



## Justin

We'll have an official thread coming up soon with the information. It'd be best if you waited.


----------



## Jack1605

Okay, that's fine.
Thanks again for the woods c:


----------



## kerryelizabeth

I just want to say a huge thank you to all of the staff for giving us an absolutely awesome Halloween! It's been both hair pullingly and jumping for joyily fun


----------



## KarlaKGB

Epic music at the end


----------



## rubyy

Opinion on Justin Bieber? 

(I am allowed to ask this right?)


----------



## Snow

Ha ha I just got the lantern puzzle solution and I _do _feel so stupid.


----------



## Thunder

Rubyy said:


> (I am allowed to ask this right?)



_No._


----------



## Amyy

the trolls.


----------



## rubyy

Aw but seriously, Amy, ages ago I did a thread about Justin Bieber.

Got a bit chaotic.


----------



## Amyy

Rubyy said:


> Aw but seriously, Amy, ages ago I did a thread about Justin Bieber.
> 
> Got a bit chaotic.



AHAHAHAHAH awhh


----------



## Thunder

Rubyy said:


> Aw but seriously, Amy, ages ago I did a thread about Justin Bieber.
> 
> Got a bit chaotic.



You had to figure a thread like that wouldn't go down well.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Thanks for The Woods!


----------



## rubyy

Thunder said:


> You had to figure a thread like that wouldn't go down well.



I thought there would be more beliebers on this site. Guess not. Also your avatar... splash it with a bit of colour again to make it amazinger.


----------



## Astrology

Thank you so much for the Woods! It really was so enjoyable! I hope there's more of this sort of thing ! Thank you to all staff !


----------



## Thunder

Rubyy said:


> I thought there would be more beliebers on this site. Guess not. Also your avatar... splash it with a bit of colour again to make it amazinger.



Okay, regardless of what I think of the guy, beliebers is just a cringe-worthy name.



Astrology said:


> Thank you so much for the Woods! It really was so enjoyable! I hope there's more of this sort of thing ! Thank you to all staff !



This certainly won't be the last event you'll see.


----------



## Prisma

So :/ where was the lantern this entire time? You know the HUGE REVEAL to those who broke their necks for hours on it who want to see what they missed?


----------



## Jas0n

Wolfie said:


> So :/ where was the lantern this entire time? You know the HUGE REVEAL to those who broke their necks for hours on it who want to see what they missed?



It's coming, I promise! I'm currently pulling out the whip to get Justin to finish the announcement asap.


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> It's coming, I promise! I'm currently pulling out the whip to get Justin to finish the announcement asap.


MOD ABUSE.


----------



## Astrology

Thunder said:


> This certainly won't be the last event you'll see.



Good! I really had a lot of fun !


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> It's coming, I promise! I'm currently pulling out the whip to get Justin to finish the announcement asap.





Reizo-Trepe said:


> MOD ABUSE.



Owwwwww

STOP IT I POSTED IT


----------



## Kaiaa

Justin said:


> Owwwwww
> 
> STOP IT I POSTED IT



You can really see who's the one in charge here.


----------



## Prisma

Jas0n said:


> It's coming, I promise! I'm currently pulling out the whip to get Justin to finish the announcement asap.



XD you made me laugh you're my favorite mod now and thats a compliment because i dont like many ;_; well save for the bell tree everyone here IS SOOOO NICE <3


----------



## Thunder

Wolfie said:


> XD you made me laugh you're my favorite mod now and thats a compliment because i dont like many ;_; well save for the bell tree everyone here IS SOOOO NICE <3



i'm hurt


----------



## Prisma

Thunder said:


> i'm hurt



-hugs-You're my second favorite because you're awesome


----------



## Thunder

Second is the first loser.


----------



## Amyy

thunder is the troll.


----------



## Prisma

Theawesometroll do nawt forget... the awesomesttttt~


----------



## Mao

When I try to send bells over to someone I get this 



Spoiler











 and the bells won't send. I've tried reloading but it still won't work


----------



## VioletPrincess

How do I change the order of how my collectibles are displayed?  Would like to organize them.  Thank you.


----------



## Kaiaa

Sansa22 said:


> How do I change the order of how my collectibles are displayed?  Would like to organize them.  Thank you.



I don't believe there is a way to organize your collectibles. I would try turning off all your collectibles and then clicking the ones you want on, in order, and then saving. Maybe that would organize them but I've never tried.


----------



## VillageDweller

Kaiaa said:


> I don't believe there is a way to organize your collectibles. I would try turning off all your collectibles and then clicking the ones you want on, in order, and then saving. Maybe that would organize them but I've never tried.



Unfortunately doesn't work. It just puts them back into the order of when you got them.

http://prntscr.com/21g5fd So I can't turn my Easter Bunny item back on to display. And I got no idea why.


----------



## iLoveYou

VillageDweller said:


> http://prntscr.com/21g5fd So I can't turn my Easter Bunny item back on to display. And I got no idea why.



Probably becoz u got all slots already filled by other collectibles. C: Hi Harry.
IDK, I'm guessing tho.


----------



## VillageDweller

iLoveYou said:


> Probably becoz u got all slots already filled by other collectibles. C: Hi Harry.



No, you couldn't click it at all when I was adding my collectibles (when I was trying out what Kaiaa said.) And besides, you can click anything else when the slots are filled anyway: http://prntscr.com/21gcwq >_>


----------



## Caius

VillageDweller said:


> No, you couldn't click it at all when I was adding my collectibles (when I was trying out what Kaiaa said.) And besides, you can click anything else when the slots are filled anyway: http://prntscr.com/21gcwq >_>



Try removing one that you're displaying, then turning the one you want in on.


----------



## Jennifer

VillageDweller said:


> Unfortunately doesn't work. It just puts them back into the order of when you got them.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/21g5fd So I can't turn my Easter Bunny item back on to display. And I got no idea why.



It's because you didn't give/sell it to me </3


----------



## Caius

Jennifer said:


> It's because you didn't give/sell it to me </3



Oh u jen


----------



## Jennifer

Zr388 said:


> Oh u jen



WELL I BET IT'D WORK THEN.


----------



## BellGreen

Jennifer said:


> It's because you didn't give/sell it to me </3



Such greedy staff.


----------



## Justin

VillageDweller said:


> http://prntscr.com/21g5fd So I can't turn my Easter Bunny item back on to display. And I got no idea why.



Fixed.


----------



## Gumihou

Hai, can a mod be my bffl.
thnx <3


----------



## Thunder

Sure. Unless you're a Packer's fan, you're not a Packer's fan are ya?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sorry, but anyone who uses fully colored text(and small text) is the lowest on my list.

We'll never be able to be best friends. Sorry.


----------



## Gumihou

Prof Gallows said:


> Sorry, but anyone who uses fully colored text(and small text) is the lowest on my list.
> 
> We'll never be able to be best friends. Sorry.



Is this good enough?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Thunder said:


> Sure. Unless you're a Packer's fan, you're not a Packer's fan are ya?


Um, no C:  ❤


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Sorry, but anyone who uses fully colored text(and small text) is the lowest on my list.
> 
> We'll never be able to be best friends. Sorry.



Besides BFF status taken. Don't be a hooker, Gallows.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Sorry, but anyone who uses fully colored text(and small text) is the lowest on my list.
> 
> We'll never be able to be best friends. Sorry.


Speaking of text, where is the post template option? I'm having trouble finding it.


----------



## Silversea

Will the +image items ever be available in the shop again? (Item completion sake D: )


----------



## Justin

BellBringerGreen said:


> Speaking of text, where is the post template option? I'm having trouble finding it.



Staff only.



Silversea said:


> Will the +image items ever be available in the shop again? (Item completion sake D: )



Doubt it. It's pretty useless.


----------



## Silversea

Justin said:


> Doubt it. It's pretty useless.



Is there any way I can get you to create a situation where I can obtain one or more of said (useless) items?


----------



## Justin

Silversea said:


> Is there any way I can get you to create a situation where I can obtain one or more of said (useless) items?



Wire $2000 per item to my bank account and I'll think about it?


----------



## Zoe!

How do you make a spoiler that has a title
And how do you know where you last put something? i can't find my ds D=<


----------



## Byngo

Zoe! said:


> How do you make a spoiler that has a title
> And how do you know where you last put something? i can't find my ds D=<



I'm not a staff but I'll answer for you anyways 

Type in [ spoiler=title that you want ] then whatever's in the spoiler [/spoiler]

Oh, and without the spaces.


----------



## Zoe!

So like this 


Spoiler: Spoooiler



blah blah


----------



## Jennifer

Justin said:


> Wire $2000 per item to my bank account and I'll think about it?



I told you I wasn't alone T____T



BellBringerGreen said:


> Such greedy staff.



Not greedy >___>


----------



## Prof Gallows

I have a question for the members.



How much work and time do you think we all put into TBT each day?


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> I have a question for the members.
> 
> 
> 
> How much work and time do you think we all put into TBT each day?



Does this include the monopoly


----------



## Silversea

Prof Gallows said:


> I have a question for the members.
> 
> 
> 
> How much work and time do you think we all put into TBT each day?



On average? Most of it is self-sustaining unless you are brainstorming/coding/arranging events, so I'd say an average of 4-6 hours a day on the high side?


----------



## Caius

Silversea said:


> On average? Most of it is self-sustaining unless you are brainstorming/coding/arranging events, so I'd say an average of 4-6 hours a day on the high side?


----------



## windfall

Guess that depends on if you have any events planned and how busy you guys are irl. 
Maybe 30 mins or so for reports and such? Probably more when acnl first came out, but I think the forums are a bit quieter now. 

I actually have no idea what you guys really do behind the scenes, so I'm probably wrong


----------



## Caius

windfall said:


> Guess that depends on if you have any events planned and how busy you guys are irl.
> Maybe 30 mins or so for reports and such? Probably more when acnl first came out, but I think the forums are a bit quieter now.
> 
> I actually have no idea what you guys really do behind the scenes, so I'm probably wrong



Refer to previous post.


----------



## Byngo

Prof Gallows said:


> I have a question for the members.
> 
> 
> 
> How much work and time do you think we all put into TBT each day?



*Answers nervously* U-um to be quite honest I couldn't really say. A lot, I presume?


----------



## Justin

Well for starters, Jamie has been awake for 38 hours straight at the moment. .....................she's working on TBT stuff right now.


----------



## Caius




----------



## Prof Gallows

lol yeah.


I'd say it's a bit more than six hours. Individually we each do about 12 hours a day on average. Then if you include the events and other planning, organizing, and brainstorming it's more like an entire day.

We're semi-taking a break now that the woods is over but we'll be back on it in a day or two.


----------



## oath2order

BellBringerGreen said:


> Speaking of text, where is the post template option? I'm having trouble finding it.



They removed it because I spammed the intro board with it it was unneeded for regular users.

What the **** 12 hours goddamn.

No wonder some of ya'll never be postin'.


----------



## windfall

When do you guys sleep? o_o


----------



## Prof Gallows

windfall said:


> When do you guys sleep? o_o



Some of us don't. *looks a Jamie*


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> lol yeah.
> 
> 
> I'd say it's a bit more than six hours. Individually we each do about 12 hours a day on average. Then if you include the events and other planning, organizing, and brainstorming it's more like an entire day.
> 
> We're semi-taking a break now that the woods is over but we'll be back on it in a day or two.



It's us time. Sweet, sweet peace. Which is why I grumped a bit at Kuma earlier on Mumble.



oath2order said:


> They removed it because I spammed the intro board with it it was unneeded for regular users.
> 
> What the **** 12 hours goddamn.
> 
> No wonder some of ya'll never be postin'.



We post, just nowhere y'all can see.



windfall said:


> When do you guys sleep? o_o


----------



## Jennifer

I don't post much just because I'm shy 

As for sleep, I've never been fond of it--but allergies have been so bad lately, I've been doing it more than I'd like


----------



## Jas0n

Prof Gallows said:


> We're semi-taking a break now that the woods is over but we'll be back on it in a day or two.



And unlike the other staff, instead of relaxing for a few days, I stress myself out even more than usual by programming my own website!


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> And unlike the other staff, instead of relaxing for a few days, I stress myself out even more than usual by programming my own website!



FFF

But seriously people, think of it this way. There's Thunder, Jas0n, Gallows, Jen, Kaiaa, Me, Jub, and Jeremy and Miranda. The average amount of work each mod does daily is 7-15 hours. It adds up.


----------



## Zeiro

Zr388 said:


> But seriously people, think of it this way. There's Thunder, Jas0n, Gallows, Jen, Kaiaa, Me, Jub, and Jeremy and Miranda. The average amount of work each mod does daily is 7-15 hours. It adds up.


What do you all do during this time? Does it depend on the staff member?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What do you all do during this time? Does it depend on the staff member?



It really depends.
I think I'm the only one who does IP checks routinely. And I've managed to get some reports done but I'm normally not quick enough to get to them before some other mod gets it. lol

A lot of work goes into looking for improvements for the site, planning events, and generally looking for ways to make this place more enjoyable for you guys.
As much as I think a suggestions thread would be a bad idea, I do completely support giving us suggestions you think would be good, if we can do it. Some things are just completely out of our power to do. Nonetheless, we do listen to you guys and will add features if we can and if enough people think it's worth adding.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> It really depends.
> I think I'm the only one who does IP checks routinely. And I've managed to get some reports done but I'm normally not quick enough to get to them before some other mod gets it. lol
> 
> A lot of work goes into looking for improvements for the site, planning events, and generally looking for ways to make this place more enjoyable for you guys.
> As much as I think a suggestions thread would be a bad idea, I do completely support giving us suggestions you think would be good, if we can do it. Some things are just completely out of our power to do. Nonetheless, we do listen to you guys and will add features if we can and if enough people think it's worth adding.



I totally back that last statement up.


----------



## coolycatty123

So, you know the collectables that you buy? 


Well, the other icons that have proof that you brought a function (like change username etc) how do you remove them from under your name? I just don't want them cluttering there. xD 


_my dream_


----------



## Horus

coolycatty123 said:


> So, you know the collectables that you buy?
> 
> 
> Well, the other icons that have proof that you brought a function (like change username etc) how do you remove them from under your name? I just don't want them cluttering there. xD
> 
> View attachment 16621
> _my dream_


My images make a return


----------



## coolycatty123

Horus said:


> My images make a return



thanks<3


----------



## 3DSfan134

Umm......is there a way that you could move your thread to another forum or maybe it that feature might come out soon?


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> lol yeah.
> 
> 
> I'd say it's a bit more than six hours. Individually we each do about 12 hours a day on average. Then if you include the events and other planning, organizing, and brainstorming it's more like an entire day.
> 
> We're semi-taking a break now that the woods is over but we'll be back on it in a day or two.



You make us sound like we don't have a life! (Although that may or may not be true)



windfall said:


> Probably more when acnl first came out, but I think the forums are a bit quieter now.



Man, I haven't broken up an Animal Crossing fight in a couple months, feels good.



3DSfan134 said:


> Umm......is there a way that you could move your thread to another forum or maybe it that feature might come out soon?



We don't have any plans of adding a feature like that anytime soon, so for now you'll just need to report it.


----------



## broadwaythecat

How come the IRC isn't working? I have to highlight text if I want to see it, and reloading the page doesn't help!


----------



## Silversea

Zr388 said:


> FFF
> 
> But seriously people, think of it this way. There's Thunder, Jas0n, Gallows, Jen, Kaiaa, Me, Jub, and Jeremy and Miranda. The average amount of work each mod does daily is 7-15 hours. It adds up.



I was close with 6 hours then?


----------



## Jas0n

lookyhooky said:


> How come the IRC isn't working? I have to highlight text if I want to see it, and reloading the page doesn't help!



Known bug with the webchat. Just keep refreshing until it works. If all else fails, clear your cache.


----------



## iLoveYou

lookyhooky said:


> How come the IRC isn't working? I have to highlight text if I want to see it, and reloading the page doesn't help!



When this happens to me ( & it happens a LOT ), I usually just restart my computer. Another quick fix.


----------



## VillageDweller

TO THE STAFF THO:

Who's your favourite Pokemon :>


----------



## BellGreen

iLoveYou said:


> When this happens to me ( & it happens a LOT ), I usually just restart my computer. Another quick fix.



It happens to me as well, I just go onto Kiwi IRC even with hair sensitive disconnecting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> TO THE STAFF THO:
> 
> Who's your favourite Pokemon :>



Slowking.


----------



## Robin

I haven't seen an option for this anywhere on the site, and I looked through a couple of threads and FAQs for an answer but couldn't find anything, so sorry if I'm asking a question which has already been answered recently.

Is there any way I can change my username?

I don't like the username I have right now at the moment, I would really like to do anything just to change it.

Thanks


----------



## Stargazer741

Wardi96 said:


> I haven't seen an option for this anywhere on the site, and I looked through a couple of threads and FAQs for an answer but couldn't find anything, so sorry if I'm asking a question which has already been answered recently.
> 
> Is there any way I can change my username?
> 
> I don't like the username I have right now at the moment, I would really like to do anything just to change it.
> 
> Thanks


there's an addon in the shop that lets you change your username.


----------



## Kaiaa

VillageDweller said:


> TO THE STAFF THO:
> 
> Who's your favourite Pokemon :>



Ninetails or Arkanine


----------



## iLoveYou

What is the one thing (there's probably more than one) that the TBTF ( :'D ) members do that annoy the heck out of the staff members? Please be brutally honest and leave no names out. C:

pls don't say the tags. plsdon'tsaythetags. :c


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> I have a question for the members.
> 
> 
> 
> How much work and time do you think we all put into TBT each day?



0 hours 0 minutes

actually you probably spend way too much time on this stupid site


----------



## Robin

Stargazer741 said:


> there's an addon in the shop that lets you change your username.



Ah right, thanks for that


----------



## meo

I purchased the User Title Color Change and did the Configure feature to insert what hex code color I wanted.
Does it take a few days to show or did I do something wrong?

Also...changing user title...will that be sold out forever?


----------



## Stargazer741

melsi said:


> I purchased the User Title Color Change and did the Configure feature to insert what hex code color I wanted.
> Does it take a few days to show or did I do something wrong?
> 
> Also...changing user title...will that be sold out forever?



its free now.


----------



## meo

Stargazer741 said:


> its free now.


It just says 1 bell and sold out for me...


----------



## Stargazer741

melsi said:


> It just says 1 bell and sold out for me...



go to your settings, melsi.


----------



## Psydye

How come even though I bought 'Avatar Animation', it's not animating? It is a .gif so I don't see the problem... >.<


----------



## Thunder

You may have to resize it so it fits the Avatar size limit (100x100px)


----------



## Psydye

Thunder said:


> You may have to resize it so it fits the Avatar size limit (100x100px)


YAAAAY, it works! C:


----------



## oath2order

iLoveYou said:


> What is the one thing (there's probably more than one) that the TBTF ( :'D ) members do that annoy the heck out of the staff members? Please be brutally honest and leave no names out. C:
> 
> pls don't say the tags. plsdon'tsaythetags. :c



Me.

Just me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

iLoveYou said:


> What is the one thing (there's probably more than one) that the TBTF ( :'D ) members do that annoy the heck out of the staff members? Please be brutally honest and leave no names out. C:
> 
> pls don't say the tags. plsdon'tsaythetags. :c



When they use TBTF or BTF instead of TBT.

When members think it's a good idea to make every single one of their posts colored and/or for some reason think it's a good idea to make the text smaller. What you did with your's is an example of what I'll accept, since it's not your entire post. But entire posts with colors and size changes are so flipping annoying to look at.


----------



## Mao

oh what like this? Hi xx


----------



## Caius

Hazelx said:


> oh what like this? Hi xx



*This.*


----------



## Dark

Hazelx said:


> oh what like this? Hi xx



Oh god. I hate you


----------



## Zeiro

What toppings do you like on your pizza?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What toppings do you like on your pizza?



Depends on my mood. My typical pizza would have onions, mushrooms, olives and pepperoni on it.


----------



## Jennifer

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What toppings do you like on your pizza?



Extra cheese, light sauce (white sauce preferred), shredded provolone cheese, and lots of grounded Italian sausage (I don't like it on pizza sliced) on top. Possibly with some parmesan sprinkled on top too.


----------



## Silversea

So the item restocks, are they always the same time or are they randomized?


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> *This.*



*I WILL END YOU FOR THAT FONT.*


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> *I WILL END YOU FOR THAT FONT.*




*Obnoxious red font says hi.*

Will the fruit collectibles be permanently available?


----------



## Zoe!

This is a question for the staff

What staff member do you hate the most?


----------



## Jas0n

Zoe! said:


> This is a question for the staff
> 
> What staff member do you hate the most?



Thunder, because everybody likes him.


----------



## Thunder

Zoe! said:


> This is a question for the staff
> 
> What staff member do you hate the most?



Wouldn't say I had one, I think we all get along pretty we-



Jas0n said:


> Thunder, because everybody likes him.



It's Jas0n now.


----------



## Jake

wat


----------



## LunaRover

Jake. said:


> wat


xD I had that a while ago.... 'cept it was -34


----------



## Kaiaa

Zoe! said:


> This is a question for the staff
> 
> What staff member do you hate the most?



Justin because he forgot that I was a moderator, apparently D=


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> Justin because he forgot that I was a moderator, apparently D=





IT WAS AN HONEST MISTAKE


----------



## Silversea

Question: when will you answer my previous questions?


----------



## Justin

I have nothing to say or I would have answered them before.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Justin said:


> I have nothing to say or I would have answered them before.



In real life, you would be fired for that kind of attitude.


----------



## Thunder

Silversea said:


> So the item restocks, are they always the same time or are they randomized?



Yes.


----------



## Justin

LoveMcQueen said:


> In real life, you would be fired for that kind of attitude.



Good thing you're not my boss then.


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> Yes.



I like this answer. Even if its trolling.


----------



## Croconaw

Silversea said:


> I like this answer. Even if its trolling.


That's not trolling. That's saying it like it is.


----------



## joey963

How do I delete my account? I don't know how. 0.o


----------



## oath2order

LoveMcQueen said:


> In real life, you would be fired for that kind of attitude.



Actually no you won't trust me on this.


----------



## Zoe!

Whys K.K FAnboy banned?


----------



## Kaiaa

Why people are banned is between the staff and the member. Usually people are banned for not following the rules after several warnings and infractions.


----------



## unravel

Kaiaa said:


> Why people are banned is between the staff and the member. Usually people are banned for not following the rules after several warnings and infractions.



Like how many infractions/warnings? around 3-5 in a Month or something?


----------



## KarlaKGB

LoveMcQueen said:


> In real life, you would be fired for that kind of attitude.



For keeping their mouth shut when they have nothing to say? I wish more people would do that.


----------



## Jake

Kaiaa said:


> Why people are banned is between the staff and the member. Usually people are banned for not following the rules after several warnings and infractions.



welps


SOME1 PLS TELL ME Y I WAS IN NEGATIVE BELLS I HADN'T BEEN HACKING THE BELL SYSTEM THIS TIME I SWEAR I DO NOT HAVE 200,000 TBT BELLS LIKE I ONCE HAD AND THEN WENT INTO DEBT OF -200,000 THIS TIME IT WAS -15 :'(

but idk wat i did wrong (


----------



## Justin

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Like how many infractions/warnings? around 3-5 in a Month or something?



There's no "magic number". All situational really.



Jake. said:


> welps
> 
> 
> SOME1 PLS TELL ME Y I WAS IN NEGATIVE BELLS I HADN'T BEEN HACKING THE BELL SYSTEM THIS TIME I SWEAR I DO NOT HAVE 200,000 TBT BELLS LIKE I ONCE HAD AND THEN WENT INTO DEBT OF -200,000 THIS TIME IT WAS -15 :'(
> 
> but idk wat i did wrong (



You lost Bells for an warning/infraction you recieved, but you didn't have enough Bells outside of your bank to pay it, so it went into negative until you did pay it off.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> You lost Bells for an warning/infraction you recieved, but you didn't have enough Bells outside of your bank to pay it, so it went into negative until you did pay it off.



o senk u for telling me!!


----------



## unravel

Justin said:


> There's no "magic number". All situational really.
> 
> 
> 
> You lost Bells for an warning/infraction you recieved, but you didn't have enough Bells outside of your bank to pay it, so it went into negative until you did pay it off.




Whoops what I mean was 3-5 infractions in a week or so lel sorry my phone is gone loco moco


----------



## kyasarin

I feel like my bell earnings is lagging recently. Are there any more ways on how to earn them?? I need to buy more items! lol.


----------



## Jas0n

kyasarin said:


> I feel like my bell earnings is lagging recently. Are there any more ways on how to earn them?? I need to buy more items! lol.



Not currently I'm afraid! The only way is through threads/posts and trading with other users. If you have a particular skill or service you can offer, maybe you can make a thread in the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Zanessa

Is it wrong to tell someone that their sig is too big? I don't wanna be a backseat mod/admin or whatever.


----------



## GreenLeaf

how can i give my tbt bells to someone ?


----------



## Mary

GreenLeaf said:


> how can i give my tbt bells to someone ?



Greenleaf: I'm not staff, but since I figured this out 3 minutes ago...


In your case, go back to Eefi's thread. It will say Eefi has # bells. Click on the number, and you should be able to transfer from there!


----------



## GreenLeaf

Mary said:


> Greenleaf: I'm not staff, but since I figured this out 3 minutes ago...
> 
> 
> In your case, go back to Eefi's thread. It will say Eefi has # bells. Click on the number, and you should be able to transfer from there!



ah! thank you so much!  I'm still a noob after all :<


----------



## Jas0n

ZanessaGaily said:


> Is it wrong to tell someone that their sig is too big? I don't wanna be a backseat mod/admin or whatever.



The best thing to do would be to send in a report about the person and let a moderator handle it.


----------



## MyLifeIsCake

If anyone were ever suspended/banned on the forums would they get a reason for it? I used to be on another website and I got suspended, like the mod showed me the post but there wasn't anything  wrong with it and they never gave me a reason for it or a warning...  (I'm not hoping to get banned here I just wanna know)


----------



## KarlaKGB

MyLifeIsCake said:


> If anyone were ever suspended/banned on the forums would they get a reason for it? I used to be on another website and I got suspended, like the mod showed me the post but there wasn't anything  wrong with it and they never gave me a reason for it or a warning...  (I'm not hoping to get banned here I just wanna know)



Pretty sure you should. I got an explanation for an infraction.


----------



## Jas0n

MyLifeIsCake said:


> If anyone were ever suspended/banned on the forums would they get a reason for it? I used to be on another website and I got suspended, like the mod showed me the post but there wasn't anything  wrong with it and they never gave me a reason for it or a warning...  (I'm not hoping to get banned here I just wanna know)



Yes, you would get a reason on the ban page.


----------



## Silversea

Jas0n, what's with the hate for the lowercase o?


----------



## joey963

Can someone please tell me how I can deactivate my account?


----------



## Trundle

joey963 said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can deactivate my account?



I do not believe you can deactivate an account by yourself.


----------



## Jas0n

joey963 said:


> Can someone please tell me how I can deactivate my account?



Your account cannot be de-activated, by yourself or otherwise.


----------



## Croconaw

The username Jason was already in use, I assume?


----------



## Silversea

Feraligatr said:


> The username Jason was already in use, I assume?



Must be confidential cause he didn't answer it. *adds it to the list of mysteries of TBT*


----------



## VillageDweller

Silversea said:


> Must be confidential cause he didn't answer it. *adds it to the list of mysteries of TBT*



ruining your confidentiality sorry
http://prntscr.com/2296kh
No username with just Jason. :> He just likes to put in a 0 I guess.


----------



## Minties

Can I discard the username change after I've used it?


----------



## Jeremy

Minties said:


> Can I discard the username change after I've used it?


PM me about it.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Does anyone know how to fix the mark forums read? I accidentally clicked on it earlier and it's kinda getting annoying and looks weird ;A;


----------



## Jeremy

lynn105 said:


> Does anyone know how to fix the mark forums read? I accidentally clicked on it earlier and it's kinda getting annoying and looks weird ;A;



It will be back to normal once more people post.


----------



## joey963

Is it possible for a banning for spamming in the chat room to be lifted?


----------



## Caius

joey963 said:


> Is it possible for a banning for spamming in the chat room to be lifted?



That depends. Is said offender willing to apologize, work with the Operators instead of against us with sass, actually follow all the rules of the IRC, and contribute instead of fill my entire IRC screen with random numbers, letters, and general nonsense?


----------



## Farobi

Joey just wants to get banned lol.


----------



## Caius

Well, if he wants to come back to the IRC, I don't see a problem with it as long as the rules are followed. However, I think before the unbanning takes place, a nice apology to the people (not only mods) that he was disrespectful to is in order.


----------



## joey963

I apologize for my disrespectful and unorthodox behavior to both the BellTreeForums staff and also to the users of the chat room. I promise to follow all site rules in the future.


----------



## Caius

Go ahead and try logging in


----------



## joey963

Thanks a lot, it's working!


----------



## Zanessa

So... saying something like "Agreed" or "Bam" gives you an infraction? Just because it's a one word post? :/


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> So... saying something like "Agreed" or "Bam" gives you an infraction? Just because it's a one word post? :/



You received a warning, not an infraction.

I just read over it to make sure. Infractions stack up points which helps us know if we need to give someone a temp ban or not.
Warnings are.. well, warnings. They don't add up points and they're so you can be reminded of the rules and to not continue doing whatever you were warned for.

In this case it would be post quality. One word posts are against our rules as it's considered spam.


----------



## 3DSfan134

What's your favorite superhero? Let me guess....Iron Man?


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> What's your favorite superhero? Let me guess....Iron Man?



I'm actually way more into The Green Lantern. And well, DC Comics in general tend to be more my fit than Marvel.
My sig was made for me and I enjoy it. But Iron Man really isn't my first choice of superheroes.


----------



## rosiekitty405

A few little questions ^~^.

How much do you care about member satisfactory?
How much do you even care about members?
Do you like hearing from members about site related thoughts or issues?
Do you appreciate the fact the site is popular even though that can equal more work?
Last one. Would you rather be a regular member than a mod/admin/sage?

These are just.things that I wonder frequently. Sorry there
Is a lot^~^.


----------



## iLoveYou

> [20:52] <TheForumsAreDown> Thunder how much do you care about forum member satisfaction
> [20:53] <@Thunder> not much at all
> [20:53] <TheForumsAreDown> #AskTheStaff hi RosieKitty405



:'( Rude.


----------



## Thunder

rosiekitty405 said:


> A few little questions ^~^.
> 
> How much do you care about member satisfactory? *Not much at all*
> How much do you even care about members? *Not much at all, you guys are butts*
> Do you like hearing from members about site related thoughts or issues? *Nah*
> Do you appreciate the fact the site is popular even though that can equal more work? *Nah*
> Last one. Would you rather be a regular member than a mod/admin/sage? *doesn't matter, Jer won't let me leave*



But on a more serious note...

*How much do you care about member satisfactory?
How much do you even care about members?*

I think the importance of member satisfaction is evident in all the events we hold/all the neat little trinkets we continue to add (collectibles and the like).

*Do you like hearing from members about site related thoughts or issues?*

Never hurts to hear what people have to say about the site, though there have been times where someone's suggestion has physically caused me pain.
*
Do you appreciate the fact the site is popular even though that can equal more work?*

I'm not saying I like having to do more work, but it's nice when the forum's bustling with people.

*Last one. Would you rather be a regular member than a mod/admin/sage?*

You can find the answer to this question by looking at my current rank.


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows said:


> You received a warning, not an infraction.
> 
> I just read over it to make sure. Infractions stack up points which helps us know if we need to give someone a temp ban or not.
> Warnings are.. well, warnings. They don't add up points and they're so you can be reminded of the rules and to not continue doing whatever you were warned for.
> 
> In this case it would be post quality. One word posts are against our rules as it's considered spam.



I keep forgetting infractions and warnings aren't the same. They sound the same in my mind, like a detention and failure do even though they're not. (facepalm)
Oh, well alright. I was a bit worried about getting suspended or even banned. Okay, that's fine then. I had a feeling more could've been said. 

Thank you!


----------



## Caius

*How much do you care about member satisfactory?*

I care a bit about it, but it's really difficult to keep everyone happy, especially when it comes down to disagreeing, or trying to get someone to understand that the problem they're causing hurts everyone else. It's easier not to worry about it too much but at the same time not forget about it completely.

*How much do you even care about members?*

New members are still members. I'll get to know them eventually.

*Do you like hearing from members about site related thoughts or issues?*

Issues, yeah, that's kind of my job. Thoughts on things like shop additions and whatnot I really don't care to hear about because there's nothing I can do to make it happen, same with website changes. I think that's best left to the better designers.

*Do you appreciate the fact the site is popular even though that can equal more work?*

I am still here the last time I checked. This is actually a pleasant amount of people, and there isn't too much going on where I'm swamped, or can't take a few days to myself (though I probably do the least out of all the mods). Back when New Leaf was released, it was actually a problem, and I really didn't get to enjoy the forums anymore because I was so deep in reports, closing/moving threads, and organizing. All in all I don't really talk on the forums much anyway so I don't really care about the popularity.

*Last one. Would you rather be a regular member than a mod/admin/sage?*

I don't really care either way.




ZanessaGaily said:


> I keep forgetting infractions and warnings aren't the same. They sound the same in my mind, like a detention and failure do even though they're not. (facepalm)
> Oh, well alright. I was a bit worried about getting suspended or even banned. Okay, that's fine then. I had a feeling more could've been said.
> 
> Thank you!



You'll know when a ban or something is headed your way. Most of the time it's intentional stuff like arguing, trolling, or just being generally offensive that warrants bans in the first place. You won't just be banned for doing something small unless it's a huge repeat offense.


----------



## Prof Gallows

*How much do you care about member satisfaction?*

Depends on how you look at it. I want you guys to have the best time here that you possibly can. But if you're breaking the rules then I'm going to stop the fun you're having. And the events that we do take up a good bit of time planning, but as long as you guys enjoy it I think it's worth it.

*How much do you even care about members?*

Enough that I'm still here making sure you guys stay civil to each other. lol
For a lot of the new members, TBT is this new place that they might be trying to fit into. I've been here for five years, so this place is home to me. All of the members here are part of my home community and I want you guys to feel that same way.

*Do you like hearing from members about site related thoughts or issues?*

Depends what it is really. If it's anything that involves changing the site I don't have any control over that. Though I do like hearing about it.

*Do you appreciate the fact the site is popular even though that can equal more work?*

I'd rather it be popular and have to do more work than not. This place was on the brink of death for years, and I love seeing it so active again. I really hope it stays this way for a long time.

*Last one. Would you rather be a regular member than a mod/admin/sage?*

I like being a moderator. I like doing the work and being able to be part of helping the community. Even though it comes with people who aren't going to like you because you have to remind them of the rules.


----------



## Amyy

Thoughts on Thor: The Dark world? c:

and are you going to see catching fire? <3


----------



## Thunder

sorrynotsorry said:


> Thoughts on Thor: The Dark world? c:
> 
> and are you going to see catching fire? <3



I think it looks alright, I'm not too excited about it, but I'm always up for anything Marvel-related.

Also my knowledge of Hunger Games is that it's a not that terrible Twilight, so eh.

"Thunder has alerted the horde"


----------



## Prof Gallows

sorrynotsorry said:


> Thoughts on Thor: The Dark world? c:
> 
> and are you going to see catching fire? <3



Planning on seeing both. Pretty excited for them.


----------



## Amyy

Thunder said:


> I think it looks alright, I'm not too excited about it, but I'm always up for anything Marvel-related.
> 
> Also my knowledge of Hunger Games is that it's a not that terrible Twilight, so eh.
> 
> "Thunder has alerted the horde"



But Thor <3 
----


And what about insidious chapter 2?


----------



## lea

How do you completely remove a message from your profile? I tried before just with a message I put on to experiment with,and it still showed it, except a blank spot where the actual words were.


----------



## Jennifer

lea said:


> How do you completely remove a message from your profile? I tried before just with a message I put on to experiment with,and it still showed it, except a blank spot where the actual words were.



You can't--only mods/admins can.


----------



## Jas0n

Jennifer said:


> You can't--only mods/admins can.



This isn't necessarily true.

When you delete your visitor messages you are "soft deleting" them. Basically this means that yourself and moderators can see the "You have deleted this visitor message" note. For other people, these messages don't appear on the profile and the deleted messages are completely invisible.


----------



## lea

Jas0n said:


> This isn't necessarily true.
> 
> When you delete your visitor messages you are "soft deleting" them. Basically this means that yourself and moderators can see the "You have deleted this visitor message" note. For other people, these messages don't appear on the profile and the deleted messages are completely invisible.



Thank you very much.


----------



## Zanessa

Thunder said:


> Also my knowledge of Hunger Games is that it's a not that terrible Twilight, so eh.
> 
> "Thunder has alerted the horde"



/major Twihard coming through 
I AM THE HORDE.


----------



## Jennifer

Jas0n said:


> This isn't necessarily true.
> 
> When you delete your visitor messages you are "soft deleting" them. Basically this means that yourself and moderators can see the "You have deleted this visitor message" note. For other people, these messages don't appear on the profile and the deleted messages are completely invisible.



Yeah, but I figured they meant fully deleted for themselves which, as said, they can't do


----------



## SockHead

Why are half the mods on invisible? Do you think people will revolt or some ****?


----------



## VillageDweller

to jen:

do you still want those chocolates? :>

mod people: Did you know each other before the forums started?


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> mod people: Did you know each other before the forums started?



Nope. I didn't know anyone here before I joined. But Andy was one of my first friends on TBT if that counts at all. lol


----------



## Jennifer

VillageDweller said:


> to jen:
> 
> do you still want those chocolates? :>
> 
> mod people: Did you know each other before the forums started?



ALWAYS.

As for the every mod question, nooope. Though, I joined rather late too. I spoke more on the IRC than the forums though.


----------



## Caius

I knew another person here before I joined but not a mod.


----------



## SockHead

Can you delete my account?


----------



## Jeremy

I guess I knew Justin on NSider?  And that's it.


----------



## Mino

Jeremy said:


> I guess I knew Justin on NSider?  And that's it.



And me. :-}


----------



## Kaiaa

VillageDweller said:


> mod people: Did you know each other before the forums started?



Nope, I didn't know any mods nor members before I joined. I was a lurker for a while after I created my account. I really only started talking to people when Rover and I set up the PKM Mystery Dungeon RP. I think we had a lot of fun with that lol


----------



## Jeremy

Mino said:


> And me. :-}



You aren't staff.


----------



## Zanessa

What do you guys want for Christmas?


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> What do you guys want for Christmas?



I have a wishlist  *bricked* In all seriousness though, besides some plushies and dolls and a few games, I mostly want all the money issues to go away so I'm hoping for a nice Christmas bonus from work ._.


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> What do you guys want for Christmas?



I don't really want anything, I just want ideas on what to buy for my family members =/


----------



## Spizenix

How do you rename your thread?


----------



## Zanessa

xPatrickx said:


> How do you rename your thread?



Go advanced when you press "edit post".


----------



## Spizenix

Thank you! I am planning to open a shop soon.


----------



## Spizenix

Is there a way to change your name color? Not just you're user title color?


----------



## Justin

xPatrickx said:


> Is there a way to change your name color? Not just you're user title color?



Nope. That'd start to look pretty ugly if everyone's names had weird colours all over the place.


----------



## Spizenix

Here's another one. Once you change your user title color, but then change your user title, will the coloring go away?


----------



## Jennifer

The coloring will stay


----------



## Spizenix

Alright, thanks.


----------



## Horus

How many of you have had and/or like Dr. Pepper because-




			
				Peasants said:
			
		

> 8:28:50 AM	Gandalf	i have never had a dr pepper
> 8:28:54 AM	Gandalf	in my entire life
> 8:29:10 AM	Bidoof	either!!
> 8:29:32 AM		Kuma has quit: Quit: This user has departed this server.
> 8:30:13 AM	Gandalf	you see it in stores next to like irn bru with a huge markup
> 8:32:58 AM	Bidoof	i feel  u
> 8:34:33 AM	lookyhooky	whats so great about dr pepper
> 8:41:18 AM	Horus	DRINK SOME ****ING DR. PEPPER YOU PEASANTS



It hurts me on the inside.


----------



## Lauren

Horus said:


> How many of you have had and/or like Dr. Pepper because-
> 
> 
> 
> It hurts me on the inside.



Me and my dr pepper pants are crying :,-(


----------



## Kaiaa

Horus said:


> How many of you have had and/or like Dr. Pepper because-
> 
> It hurts me on the inside.



I don't always drink pop but when I do, it's Dr. Pepper. Seriously, I don't really ever drink pop. I miss it's bubbliness though


----------



## Jennifer

My mom and boyfriend really like Dr. Pepper so I've had it before, but I'm not really a big soda drinker. I only really have Gingerale and only if Water doesn't mix well with what I'm eating.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm not much of a Dr. Pepper drinker. The only time I ever drink it is if I'm using it to chase whiskey.


Tea, Coke, and water are my typical drinks of choice.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Do any of you watch TV?


----------



## Kaiaa

3DSfan134 said:


> Do any of you watch TV?



To be perfectly honest I only watch one tv show, and that's the Walking Dead. Other than that, no I don't watch TV.


----------



## Jas0n

I watch TV on my computer when I can be bothered. Mostly just Game of Thrones and The Walking Dead, although I've not seen any of this season's Walking Dead.


----------



## Jennifer

3DSfan134 said:


> Do any of you watch TV?



I watch some shows--although what varies. @-@ Some Sitcoms and Cartoons and some shows on Disney and Nickelodeon.

Also watch the Amazing Race which is the only Reality show I really watch--I like getting to see all the cultures and things they show in the show. Don't care too much for the drama at times though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> Do any of you watch TV?



The only time I ever watch TV is on Tuesdays at 9PM.


----------



## iLoveYou

ARE YOU MAFIA?
kidding. 

#AskTheStaff

If you guys had to make one of the sages a moderator again, who would it be? Basically, who is your fave sage? {:

- - - - -

Also .. let's play " Hire as mod, Hire as admin, Perm Ban ":

Jake, Horus, Kuma ( ♥ x 2.5 - - Horus only get 0.5 )

Who would you hire as a mod / admin & who would you ban forever?

*P.S:* ProfGallows you need to post & vote in Mafia :{ You're gunna get mod killed & I want to be the only one who gets mod killed this game (becoz of name purposes). Thanks iLoveYou


----------



## KarlaKGB

iLoveYou said:


> ARE YOU MAFIA?
> kidding.
> 
> #AskTheStaff
> 
> If you guys had to make one of the sages a moderator again, who would it be? Basically, who is your fave sage? {:
> 
> - - - - -
> 
> Also .. let's play " Hire as mod, Hire as admin, Perm Ban ":
> 
> Jake, Horus, Kuma ( ♥ x 2.5 - - Horus only get 0.5 )
> 
> Who would you hire as a mod / admin & who would you ban forever?
> 
> *P.S:* ProfGallows you need to post & vote in Mafia :{ You're gunna get mod killed & I want to be the only one who gets mod killed this game (becoz of name purposes). Thanks iLoveYou



this is so cute )


----------



## Zanessa

Would you consider TBT to be the rival of ACC?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> Would you consider TBT to be the rival of ACC?



lol no.



ACC can only dream to be equals with us.


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows said:


> lol no.
> 
> 
> 
> ACC can only dream to be equals with us.



I just died of laughter for some reason. I'm weird.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> The only time I ever watch TV is on Tuesdays at 9PM.



Supernatural?


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> How many of you have had and/or like Dr. Pepper because-
> 
> 
> 
> It hurts me on the inside.



gross.



3DSfan134 said:


> Do any of you watch TV?



i've been watching korra, sometimes the walking dead if i catch it on.

and a ton of food network


----------



## SockHead

Do you guys like jokes?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Supernatural?



Yup. lol


----------



## Zeiro

What's your favorite Pokemon Generation? Mine is Generation 3.


----------



## Caius

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What's your favorite Pokemon Generation? Mine is Generation 3.



Gen 2, forever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever


----------



## KarlaKGB

Zr388 said:


> Gen 2, forever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever and ever



omg it's Leshrac from Dota


----------



## SockHead

What is your favorite joke?


----------



## Jennifer

Reizo-Trepe said:


> What's your favorite Pokemon Generation? Mine is Generation 3.



I have a soft spot for Kanto and thus, also Gen 2 because TWO regions. I don't know if I really have a favorite though--I have stuff I like about each. 



SockHead said:


> What is your favorite joke?



I don't have one.


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> What is your favorite joke?



Two muffins are sittin in an oven.

One muffin looks over and says man it's hot in here.

The other one looks over and screams holy crap a talking muffin.


----------



## Kaiaa

SockHead said:


> What is your favorite joke?



So two fish are in a tank one looks to the other and says "How do you drive this thing!?"


----------



## broadwaythecat

When I got onto TBT, I was logged out. 


  When I went to a thread, I was logged in again.

 What happened there?


----------



## Caius

lookyhooky said:


> When I got onto TBT, I was logged out.
> 
> 
> When I went to a thread, I was logged in again.
> 
> What happened there?



Glitch probably.


----------



## Mao

When I try sending tbt bells over to someone I just get a blank box with an 'ok' box?  The bells don't send though


----------



## Zoe!

When life gives you lemons make orange juice And leave the people wondering how you did it?

So how do you think they did it?


----------



## SockHead

You guys are terrible honestly


----------



## Superpenguin

Kaiaa said:


> So two fish are in a tank one looks to the other and says "How do you drive this thing!?"



I laughed at this too much.


----------



## Jennifer

Zoe! said:


> When life gives you lemons make orange juice And leave the people wondering how you did it?
> 
> So how do you think they did it?



They went and got some oranges. No one said they needed to use the lemons they got. 

Hazelx - Click their bell count under their profile and you should be able to type in the amount there to transfer.


----------



## Jeremy

Hazelx said:


> When I try sending tbt bells over to someone I just get a blank box with an 'ok' box?  The bells don't send though



Screenshot?


----------



## Mao

Jeremy said:


> Screenshot?


----------



## Klinkguin

How do I close a thread?


----------



## Kaiaa

To close a thread, just report the first post and type "I'd like this closed please!" or something similar.


----------



## SockHead

Will you sticky the ask the sages thread (if not u r basically hitler)


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's probably not gonna be stuck. If anyone has questions for the sages they can ask in here, since you used to be staff. No reason to have two threads for the same exact thing.


----------



## SockHead

I am not staff and you are hitler


----------



## VillageDweller

jeremy when r u fixing the birthday bells things


----------



## Prof Gallows

VillageDweller said:


> jeremy when r u fixing the birthday bells things



What's wrong with them?


----------



## VillageDweller

Prof Gallows said:


> What's wrong with them?



you get sent the pm saying you got the bells
but you aren't given any bells at all lol (and yes i checked my abd and in my actual inventory, i got none. and hamusuta had the same thing)


----------



## Justin

VillageDweller said:


> you get sent the pm saying you got the bells
> but you aren't given any bells at all lol (and yes i checked my abd and in my actual inventory, i got none. and hamusuta had the same thing)


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Is it okay to try and make a Rares list for Shiny Pokemon so we can trade shiny Pokemon, knowing their value? I feel it's not right for it all to be based on opinion and then see someone was taking your same Pokemon in exchange for a better Pokemon that you wanted.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> Is it okay to try and make a Rares list for Shiny Pokemon so we can trade shiny Pokemon, knowing their value? I feel it's not right for it all to be based on opinion and then see someone was taking your same Pokemon in exchange for a better Pokemon that you wanted.



Er.. ALL shiny pokemon are rare..

And it is fair like that. The world runs on opinions. Just like we do for Animal Crossing, we aren't going to set up a regulated value for anything. It's up to the buyer and the seller to decide. Same with pokemon.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Some people don't think that way, sadly. I just want a little list of how much this shiny is worth, if it's worth that shiny, if you need more to match that shiny. It's easy to see you need more than a Shiny Gallade for a Shiny Mewtwo, and the list helps determine what is equal to it. 

So basically, I can, but it just works out that way? I can see that. I'm doing it by rarity, not opinion, so it's a bit easier to see if what you want is too much or just right. Does that make sense, Prof?


----------



## AndyB

Kippla said:


> So basically, I can, but it just works out that way? I can see that. I'm doing it by rarity, not opinion, so it's a bit easier to see if what you want is too much or just right. Does that make sense, Prof?



Rarity doesn't come into it. It's the same chance, 1 in 8000 something for a shiny. 
I don't think there's a great need for a list on value and worth.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> Some people don't think that way, sadly. I just want a little list of how much this shiny is worth, if it's worth that shiny, if you need more to match that shiny. It's easy to see you need more than a Shiny Gallade for a Shiny Mewtwo, and the list helps determine what is equal to it.
> 
> So basically, I can, but it just works out that way? I can see that. I'm doing it by rarity, not opinion, so it's a bit easier to see if what you want is too much or just right. Does that make sense, Prof?



No, I don't think you're looking into it enough.

There isn't ever going to be a set value on any shiny pokemon. It still comes down to opinion at the end of the day. Nobody is going to agree on a set value.


----------



## Dandie

Prof Gallows,
Why did you have to make your sig so FREAKY!? D:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Melody said:


> Prof Gallows,
> Why did you have to make your sig so FREAKY!? D:



I like it. =[


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

When did you change it? Last time I saw it, it was your usual sig...


----------



## Prof Gallows

uhhh like half an hour ago?


----------



## Silversea

Prof Gallows said:


> I like it. =[



That signature needed to be involved in The Woods so badly.


----------



## oath2order

AH **** THE THING LOOKED AT ME. GALLOWS.

I like it


----------



## Mao

oath2order said:


> AH **** THE THING LOOKED AT ME. GALLOWS.
> 
> I like it



I was like 'whuuut...' Until I stared at it for another 5 seconds ;-;


----------



## Farobi

To add to that, i dont think we can find shiny legends in the game yet :[


----------



## iLoveYou

Nevermind. I don't really care anymore.


----------



## Jeremy

Hazelx said:


>



What browser are you using?


----------



## Jennifer

Justin said:


>



I never got a PM about any bells for my birthday T___T

Prof Gallows - Your signature is going to traumatize me.


----------



## Jake

which staff member is the best at twerking??????


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> which staff member is the best at twerking??????



Definitely Jennifer


----------



## Kaiaa

Jas0n said:


> Definitely Jennifer



It's always the sweet ones isn't it lol


----------



## Jennifer

Jas0n said:


> Definitely Jennifer



Pfft! XP I haven't danced in 14 years for -reasons-.


----------



## Mao

Jeremy said:


> What browser are you using?



Internet explorer


----------



## Jeremy

Hazelx said:


> Internet explorer



What version?


----------



## Mao

Ok, scrap that. I just tried on my iPad... and it worked :B Sorry for wasting your time x_x


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Is putting an oversized sig pic in a spoiler fine? I'd like to continue using my "O rly" sig pic but it's oversized for normal signatures. x_x


----------



## Caius

DeviousCrossing said:


> Is putting an oversized sig pic in a spoiler fine? I'd like to continue using my "O rly" sig pic but it's oversized for normal signatures. x_x



That's fine


----------



## Big Forum User

What are the benefits of being a moderator?


----------



## Kaiaa

Big Forum User said:


> What are the benefits of being a moderator?



You get to close threads lol


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

And you get a nice blue, bold name.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Big Forum User said:


> What are the benefits of being a moderator?



We get to make improvements to the site. Other than that there really aren't any benefits.


----------



## Zeiro

Big Forum User said:


> What are the benefits of being a moderator?


Being a TBT Pokemon League Leader.


----------



## Justin

Big Forum User said:


> What are the benefits of being a moderator?



People will yell at you and get pissy when you tell them to cut **** out.


----------



## FireNinja1

Do mailboxes stack? I found this being asked earlier, but couldn't find an answer.


----------



## Prof Gallows

FireNinja1 said:


> Do mailboxes stack? I found this being asked earlier, but couldn't find an answer.



No. They're essentially upgrades. So when you buy a bigger mailbox, all it is doing is upgrading. Buying a smaller mailbox than the one you currently have won't do anything.


----------



## Baconater1000

This is a noob question but how do you get bells on the forum?


----------



## Jas0n

Baconater1000 said:


> This is a noob question but how do you get bells on the forum?



Just by posting! You can have a look in the TBT Marketplace and trade them for services or goods also.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Justin said:


> People will yell at you and get pissy when you tell them to cut **** out.



Surely you jest!  Moderating is a very rewarding experience.  The job teaches leadership, humility, and tact.  Further, the duty of guiding and building a community is highly enjoyable.  Granted you hear more complaints than thanks, but you get a lot out of it.  Just my two cents.


----------



## Zanessa

What are you guys gonna do for this weekend?


----------



## Jas0n

ZanessaGaily said:


> What are you guys gonna do for this weekend?



Work work.

And forcing the other staff to work.


----------



## lea

Sorry, I just have a couple of questions again. I really like tbt, and appreciate the great work you do keeping it so friendly, and SO well organized. Its so much easier to follow and understand than other forums I have looked at. 

I just bought a couple of things with tbt bells in the shop. - Yayyy, that was fun! Glad I didn't sell my tbt bells again - and one of the items I bought was 5 envelopes, for sending pm's to more than one person at once. Could you please tell me how to use that feature?  Thanks.  

And I was also wondering what the ignore list does. Does that mean posts don't show up, or what? 

Thanks for your help and for your patience.


----------



## Jennifer

lea said:


> Sorry, I just have a couple of questions again. I really like tbt, and appreciate the great work you do keeping it so friendly, and SO well organized. Its so much easier to follow and understand than other forums I have looked at.
> 
> I just bought a couple of things with tbt bells in the shop. - Yayyy, that was fun! Glad I didn't sell my tbt bells again - and one of the items I bought was 5 envelopes, for sending pm's to more than one person at once. Could you please tell me how to use that feature?  Thanks.
> 
> And I was also wondering what the ignore list does. Does that mean posts don't show up, or what?
> 
> Thanks for your help and for your patience.



More or less, when you are writing a PM to someone, you can type in more people's names now (up to 5) to send that same PM to all 5 of those people. 

Ignore list makes it so the person can't PM you or post on your profile. It also hides their posts with a message that the person is on your ignore list and a link to view it if you want to.


----------



## lea

Jennifer said:


> More or less, when you are writing a PM to someone, you can type in more people's names now (up to 5) to send that same PM to all 5 of those people.
> 
> Ignore list makes it so the person can't PM you or post on your profile. It also hides their posts with a message that the person is on your ignore list and a link to view it if you want to.


Thank you very much for answering my questions.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Can I ask the staff about the User Title Color change? Ok,so I got it and can you change your user title color multiple times or only once?


----------



## Thunder

One-time use.


----------



## Mao

Questions to the mods: Why did you pick your username to be whatever your username is?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hazelx said:


> Questions to the mods: Why did you pick your username to be whatever your username is?



Because my last username made everyone think I was a girl. lol


This one I had help with. My old friend Rob, Andy, and I believe Thunder helped me make it up. But it was a while back and it's kinda fuzzy.


----------



## windfall

Prof Gallows said:


> Because my last username made everyone think I was a girl. lol
> 
> 
> This one I had help with. My old friend Rob, Andy, and I believe Thunder helped me make it up. But it was a while back and it's kinda fuzzy.



What was your last username?


----------



## AndyB

Hazelx said:


> Questions to the mods: Why did you pick your username to be whatever your username is?



It's my name yo. I'd like to thank my parents for it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

windfall said:


> What was your last username?



I think you'd have more fun trying to dig it up. It's posted in quite a few older threads(08-10).


----------



## Mao

Prof Gallows said:


> I think you'd have more fun trying to dig it up. It's posted in quite a few older threads(08-10).



*gets shovel ready* and your signature is scaring me -___-



AndyB said:


> It's my name yo. I'd like to thank my parents for it.



Fair enough xD


----------



## BellGreen

Do people get annoyed when you guys tell people to be wary of the rules?


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Do people get annoyed when you guys tell people to be wary of the rules?



Depends on who the person is.

We've got kind of a 50/50 thing going on. Some people we'll send a warning to and they'll message back with "I'M SORRY I DIDN'T MEAN TO PLEASE FORGIVE ME" and then you have the other half who send back messages with "I'M TOO COOL TO LISTEN TO THE RULES OR I'M A MODERATOR OR SOME OTHER SITE AND MY POWER CARRIES OVER TO HERE SO I CAN DO WHAT I WANT".

there is kind of a middle ground, but it tends to be one or the other.


----------



## BellGreen

Prof Gallows said:


> Depends on who the person is.
> 
> We've got kind of a 50/50 thing going on. Some people we'll send a warning to and they'll message back with "I'M SORRY I DIDN'T MEAN TO PLEASE FORGIVE ME" and then you have the other half who send back messages with "I'M TOO COOL TO LISTEN TO THE RULES OR I'M A MODERATOR OR SOME OTHER SITE AND MY POWER CARRIES OVER TO HERE SO I CAN DO WHAT I WANT".
> 
> there is kind of a middle ground, but it tends to be one or the other.


Lol it must be so hard to handle those messages.


----------



## Prof Gallows

BellBringerGreen said:


> Lol it must be so hard to handle those messages.



The worst is when people try to tell us how to do our jobs and/or act like children and run to Jeremy with an email explaining why a certain moderator shouldn't be moderator. Some people take butthurt to an all new level.


----------



## AndyB

Prof Gallows said:


> The worst is when people try to tell us how to do our jobs and/or act like children and run to Jeremy with an email explaining why a certain moderator shouldn't be moderator. Some people take butthurt to an all new level.



Just so we're clear on it:
mod?er?a?tor  (md-rtr)
n.
1. One that moderates, as:
a. One that arbitrates or mediates.
b. One who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate.
2. The officer who presides over a synod or general assembly of the Presbyterian Church.
3. Physics A substance, such as water or graphite, that is used in a nuclear reactor to decrease the speed of fast neutrons and increase the likelihood of fission.


----------



## Prof Gallows

AndyB said:


> Just so we're clear on it:
> mod?er?a?tor  (md-rtr)
> n.
> 1. One that moderates, as:
> a. One that arbitrates or mediates.
> b. One who presides over a meeting, forum, or debate.
> 2. The officer who presides over a synod or general assembly of the Presbyterian Church.
> 3. Physics A substance, such as water or graphite, that is used in a nuclear reactor to decrease the speed of fast neutrons and increase the likelihood of fission.










I think the definitions we get sent are right up there being the funniest and most annoying thing ever at the same time.


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows said:


> or act like children and run to Jeremy with an email explaining why a certain moderator shouldn't be moderator. Some people take butthurt to an all new level.



Omg people actually do that? And they expect something out of that?


----------



## Horus

Prof Gallows said:


> I think you'd have more fun trying to dig it up. It's posted in quite a few older threads(08-10).


It was a fun journey indeed 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?30845-Whoa-I'm-back&p=499535&viewfull=1#post499535

Also this made me laugh because of the current conversation 
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?36650-How-to-deal-with&p=636418&viewfull=1#post636418

I love you Gallows


----------



## Prof Gallows

Horus said:


> It was a fun journey indeed
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?30845-Whoa-I'm-back&p=499535&viewfull=1#post499535
> 
> Also this made me laugh because of the current conversation
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?36650-How-to-deal-with&p=636418&viewfull=1#post636418
> 
> I love you Gallows



Hey, you've had to walk on the dark side to know how best to deal with it.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Prof Gallows said:


> The worst is when people try to tell us how to do our jobs and/or act like children and run to Jeremy with an email explaining why a certain moderator shouldn't be moderator. Some people take butthurt to an all new level.



That sounds so freakin sucky :/. 
Lol your like the most serious mod in my eyes.
You got kinda ticked at me in my pokeball
Thread . I got kinda scared I was going to receive 
A temporary ban after that...


----------



## Zanessa

rosiekitty405 said:


> That sounds so freakin sucky :/.
> Lol your like the most serious mod in my eyes.
> You got kinda ticked at me in my pokeball
> Thread . I got kinda scared I was going to receive
> A temporary ban after that...



I don't think he's the most serious mod here. He's pretty cool IMO.


----------



## rosiekitty405

ZanessaGaily said:


> I don't think he's the most serious mod here. He's pretty cool IMO.



Well he's serious in my eyes :/.
Yeah he's cool but serious at quite 
A few times :/


----------



## Zeiro

He changed when he became a mod.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The only thing that changed was I'm now allowed to enforce the rules. I'd reckon you would have had to know me to be able to claim that I've changed.

And really, I'm not here to look cool or be cool. That's not why I wanted to be a part of the staff. If anything I wanted in so I could improve this site, and sometimes that means people are gonna see me as strict or serious. lol


----------



## rosiekitty405

Prof Gallows said:


> The only thing that changed was I'm now allowed to enforce the rules. I'd reckon you would have had to know me to be able to claim that I've changed.
> 
> And really, I'm not here to look cool or be cool. That's not why I wanted to be a part of the staff. If anything I wanted in so I could improve this site, and sometimes that means people are gonna see me as strict or serious. lol



Sometimes its good to be seen as serious because then people think that
You'll care about something. But on the otherhand people who see you as
Serious or heard you to be serious may think your up tight or something:/.
Pros and cons...

Anyways.

When did you become a mod/sage?


----------



## AndyB

Reizo-Trepe said:


> He changed when he became a mod.



Responsibility changes people sometimes. Better to roll with it, than to fake who you are, right?


----------



## rosiekitty405

AndyB said:


> Responsibility changes people sometimes. Better to roll with it, than to fake who you are, right?



You can be serious too . In my eyes Gallows and you
Are the most serious staff. I think the least serious was Sockhead.
He wasn't very serious since the time I joined a few months ago.
Then I think most of them are neutral :l


----------



## Jennifer

I am saddened and offended I am not viewed to be serious  *goes into corner of sadness*


----------



## rosiekitty405

Jennifer said:


> I am saddened and offended I am not viewed to be serious  *goes into corner of sadness*



I'm sure you have your serious side ^~^!
I never see you serious usually IMO.
Honestly from what I see as serious is
Like how serious they take the job. So
Almost all the mods are serious. Just some
Are lesser.^~^


----------



## 3DSfan134

What kinds of colors can you change in your User Title? I'm trying to think which color should I put.


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> What kinds of colors can you change in your User Title? I'm trying to think which color should I put.



Any color possible.

http://www.color-hex.com/color-wheel/

Use that. The code that shows up in the box with the color you want is the one you want to put into your title color change.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Thanks. You're awesome Gallows!


----------



## Jennifer

rosiekitty405 said:


> I'm sure you have your serious side ^~^!
> I never see you serious usually IMO.
> Honestly from what I see as serious is
> Like how serious they take the job. So
> Almost all the mods are serious. Just some
> Are lesser.^~^



Serious is the only side I have so to me, it's like you're seeing me as invisible T__T


----------



## rosiekitty405

Jennifer said:


> Serious is the only side I have so to me, it's like you're seeing me as invisible T__T



Well overtime i see a. post of yours it isn't serious. Just
When you threaten to lock a thread.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Can I get another chance for my User Title Color change? I made a mistake. D:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jennifer said:


> Serious is the only side I have so to me, it's like you're seeing me as invisible T__T



I think what Rosie is getting at is openly doing things.
Most of our work is behind the scenes, so her view is a little obscured as to all of the work we do. I wouldn't take it personally.


----------



## Thunder

Jennifer said:


> Serious is the only side I have so to me, it's like you're seeing me as invisible T__T



Well, considering you have your online status hidden...


----------



## windfall

Thunder said:


> Well, considering you have your online status hidden...



Speaking of that... how do you hide your online status? I can't figure that out.


----------



## Thunder

windfall said:


> Speaking of that... how do you hide your online status? I can't figure that out.



General settings, should be the first option.


----------



## Prof Gallows

But you still can't hide from us. :3


we can see what members are doing even if they are invisible.


----------



## Jennifer

Prof Gallows said:


> I think what Rosie is getting at is openly doing things.
> Most of our work is behind the scenes, so her view is a little obscured as to all of the work we do. I wouldn't take it personally.



I think the real issue is nobody realizes I'm always serious 

Thunder - shhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Zanessa

Favorite thing about Animal Crossing?


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> Favorite thing about Animal Crossing?



All the customizing <3


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> Favorite thing about Animal Crossing?



The weeds in my town.


----------



## Jas0n

ZanessaGaily said:


> Favorite thing about Animal Crossing?



The funerals that I hold for all the villagers that have died in the months I haven't played.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

How diverse is the staff?


----------



## Mao

Prof Gallows said:


> But you still can't hide from us. :3
> 
> 
> we can see what members are doing even if they are invisible.



omfg i knew mods could see everything we do ;-;


----------



## Twisted Circuits

How is tbt supported?  I mean, who pays the bills?


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> Favorite thing about Animal Crossing?


So much customization and all the new furniture sets! (I'm a hoarder)


Twisted Circuits said:


> How diverse is the staff?


Pretty diverse I suppose, if you mean personality wise. Other than that I have no idea 


Twisted Circuits said:


> How is tbt supported?  I mean, who pays the bills?


I believe Jeremy pays for most, if not all the bills to keep the Bell Tree going. Better thank him.


----------



## lea

Kaiaa said:


> So much customization and all the new furniture sets! (I'm a hoarder)
> 
> Pretty diverse I suppose, if you mean personality wise. Other than that I have no idea
> 
> I believe Jeremy pays for most, if not all the bills to keep the Bell Tree going. Better thank him.



THANK YOU, Jeremy!!!


----------



## WeiMoote

How do I do that Post Merge thing that posters sometimes do?


----------



## lea

Haha, I know that one. 
You just post again

- - - Post Merge - - -

Before anyone else does.


----------



## Prof Gallows

The post merge was our(specifically Justin) way of preventing double posts.


----------



## Mao

lea said:


> Haha, I know that one.
> You just post again
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Before anyone else does.



Omg no I was gonna do that :c

- - - Post Merge - - -

*crias*


----------



## rosiekitty405

Prof Gallows said:


> I think what Rosie is getting at is openly doing things.
> Most of our work is behind the scenes, so her view is a little obscured as to all of the work we do. I wouldn't take it personally.



Yeah that was pretty much what I was getting at :l.


Ok question...

Do like being in what ever authority your in right now or
Would you rather be just a regular member?


----------



## Mayor of Veritas

Can we use real life currency to purchase bells ? Tbt bells? Items ? Etc


----------



## Zanessa

Is there a character limit in the signature?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mayor of Veritas said:


> Can we use real life currency to purchase bells ? Tbt bells? Items ? Etc



Yes, you can send money straight to my paypal and I will give you all the bells you want. 


But really, no. Why would you want to pay real money for them?


also the sig limit includes text. So if your text stretches the size over the limit it's too much.


----------



## Mayor of Veritas

Ummm, kinda embarrassing.. but I'm in a desperate attempt , my reputation is at stake >.> .... my gf is beating me at this game ... and killing her in pokemon is not enough ... so I wanna pass her up in AC ... I'm sure you understand??


----------



## iLoveYou

ZanessaGaily said:


> Is there a character limit in the signature?



1,000 character limit.




> Your signature cannot be longer than 1000 characters including BB code markup.


----------



## Zanessa

So even if I put it in a spoiler, I have to stay under 1,000 characters?


----------



## windfall

Mayor of Veritas said:


> I don't know what that means, go ask a disney celebrity  or something, so therefore I can't help you in that <. <
> 
> What if I give you 1 tbt bell and you give me 100 tbt bells?
> Or 50$?? Wait .. so was it legal or like illegal ??



... I'd give you my tbt bells for $50.  

but seriously lol you can easily earn bells. Just check out the retail thread and you can sell random items there. Saharah items sell for a decent amount of bells. DLC, real art, furniture sets, hybrids... whatever you have, people will probably buy.


----------



## iLoveYou

ZanessaGaily said:


> So even if I put it in a spoiler, I have to stay under 1,000 characters?



Yes because it includes BB code markup. :'P 



Spoiler



would be included in the 1,000 character limit.


----------



## Midoriya

iLoveYou said:


> Yes because it includes BB code markup. :'P
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> would be included in the 1,000 character limit.





Spoiler



It can be no longer than 800 characters, not no longer than 1000


----------



## Mayor of Veritas

sounds good ! will definitely check that out, thanks everyone.
wait.... soo like real art? how much does a mona lisa stick figure version go for?


----------



## iLoveYou

AnimalCrossingExpert(ACE) said:


> It can be no longer than 800 characters, not no longer than 1000



When I go over the limit though, it gives me the error of it can't go over 1,000 characters. So I just quoted it straight from there ..


----------



## Farobi

Most infracted (or warned) mod?

Do all mods need to have web-making skills?


----------



## Mayor of Veritas

why do i get the error message in the thread that i need to add 2 more characters?????


----------



## Jas0n

Farobi said:


> Most infracted (or warned) mod?
> 
> Do all mods need to have web-making skills?


I think most of the moderation team have been banned at least once. We're great examples.



Mayor of Veritas said:


> why do i get the error message in the thread that i need to add 2 more characters?????


Probably because you need to add more characters to the post.


----------



## Trundle

Jas0n said:


> I think most of the moderation team have been banned at least once. We're great examples.
> 
> 
> Probably because you need to add more characters to the post.



Or he's writing a book and it's poorly written and doesn't have enough characters in it. I suggest not too many characters though, if you're writing a short story. If you're writing a novel, be sure to have your fair share of round characters (especially the main character), but using a good amount of stock characters will help people relate to your book more. Everyone has those people in their life that are viewed as that stereotypical nerd/jock/whatever.


----------



## lea

Mayor of Veritas said:


> why do i get the error message in the thread that i need to add 2 more characters?????



Maybe your cursor was not in the right place when you started typing. If you are typing in the middle of the post you are replying to, it doesn't register the characters, even thought they show up. Your cursor has to be after the last character in the previous post before you start typing.  

- - - Post Merge - - -

For example see this? When I just started typing without moving my cursor, its in the wrong place.  





Mayor of Veritas said:


> why do i get the error message in the thread that i need to add 2 more characters?????


See?


----------



## 3DSfan134

When's the Pokemon League? I'm waiting like Sonic in his old games now.


----------



## Justin

3DSfan134 said:


> When's the Pokemon League? I'm waiting like Sonic in his old games now.



When it's here.


----------



## radical6

do u guys watch anime


----------



## Jas0n

Justin said:


> When it's here.



Soon™


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> When's the Pokemon League? I'm waiting like Sonic in his old games now.



You'll be waiting a bit.

I have a lot of other things I need to work on and I won't be able to work on the league until I have the time to focus on it completely. Just be patient and it'll be here before you know it.


----------



## SockHead

3DSfan134 said:


> When's the Pokemon League?



Never :-}


----------



## Jennifer

tsundere said:


> do u guys watch anime



I watch some, but I'm REALLY picky.


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> do u guys watch anime



naahhhhhh


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsundere said:


> do u guys watch anime



Not really. There aren't very many that I've really found entertaining.


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Not really. There aren't very many that I've really found entertaining.



go watch the English dub by ADV Films for Ghost Stories.


----------



## Zanessa

oath2order said:


> go watch the English dub by ADV Films for Ghost Stories.



omg that is awesome


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> go watch the English dub by ADV Films for Ghost Stories.



To be honest I'd probably prefer the more serious one.

The biggest reason I don't like very many anime is because they're not serious enough. I can handle some funny bits and moments, but the over the top stuff with some serious parts just isn't my thing.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> To be honest I'd probably prefer the more serious one.
> 
> The biggest reason I don't like very many anime is because they're not serious enough. I can handle some funny bits and moments, but the over the top stuff with some serious parts just isn't my thing.



Get a sense of humor :-}


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows said:


> To be honest I'd probably prefer the more serious one.
> 
> The biggest reason I don't like very many anime is because they're not serious enough. I can handle some funny bits and moments, but the over the top stuff with some serious parts just isn't my thing.



-tries to figure out an anime that's serious but not very serious-

What have you watched? I guess this can go to everyone who has watched anime..


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> -tries to figure out an anime that's serious but not very serious-
> 
> What have you watched? I guess this can go to everyone who has watched anime..



The best example of what I'm talking about would be Cowboy Bebop. You've got your serious story and action, with a few funny quips every now and then to lighten the mood.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> The best example of what I'm talking about would be Cowboy Bebop. You've got your serious story and action, with a few funny quips every now and then to lighten the mood.



Samurai Champloo is directed by the same dude go check it out


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> Samurai Champloo is directed by the same dude go check it out



Yeah that's another pretty good example of what I mean. Champloo is on Netflix(in america at least) right now too, for anyone who hasn't seen it yet.

I'd recommend Eureka Seven as well. Haven't watched it in ages but I remember it being really good.


----------



## Bread Kennedys

Nevermind, I get it now.


----------



## Jake

is thunder really a 12 year old asian girl?


----------



## Mao

SockHead said:


> Samurai Champloo is directed by the same dude go check it out



just saying, your signature is cofusing me like hell and i've watched it about 7 times over


----------



## oath2order

First person to mention the new forum header.


----------



## VillageDweller

oath2order said:


> First person to mention the new forum header.



Ahem
First person to mention the new forum header*s*
There's two :> The Super Mario 3D World one, as well as the Link Between Worlds one :>


----------



## Jas0n

oath2order said:


> First person to mention the new forum header.



Somebody mentioned it on the previous page but edited their post. Sorry to crush your dreams.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I accidentally deleted my Super Mailbox while cleaning my inventory, is there any way to reverse it?


----------



## VillageDweller

i wasn't sure how to phrase this as a question but here goes

Jubs, can you acknowledge me for BEING DA FIRST ONE to notice your extremely fabulous and beautiful new banner and renaming of the Xbox section? C:


----------



## Amyy

Jake. said:


> is thunder really a 12 year old asian girl?



yes,


----------



## SockHead

When you guys edit the theme with nintendo **** can you actually make it good?


----------



## Horus

SockHead said:


> When you guys edit the theme with nintendo **** can you actually make it good?



inushige wants his Gif back.

http://inushige.tumblr.com/post/60846252792


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> When you guys edit the theme with nintendo **** can you actually make it good?



No.


----------



## iLoveYou

Hello, I have a question for Mino the sage 

Who was the first person you have ever banned (please give us details as to what they did too)

thanks


----------



## 3DSfan134

Who was the first mod to have total swag? swag swag swag swag swag swag swag XD


----------



## Thunder

3DSfan134 said:


> Who was the first mod to have total swag? swag swag swag swag swag swag swag XD



i dont get it


----------



## Mao

thunder can you give me a really good pun to tell my sister? c:


----------



## SockHead

3DSfan134 said:


> Who was the first mod to have total swag? swag swag swag swag swag swag swag XD



It was me and I passed it on to ZR


----------



## Trundle

Hazelx said:


> thunder can you give me a really good pun to tell my sister? c:



Two radio antennae got married.
The wedding ceremony was okay but the reception was great!


----------



## VillageDweller

Hazelx said:


> *thunder*can you give me a really good pun to tell my sister? c:





Trundle said:


> Two radio antennae got married.
> The wedding ceremony was okay but the reception was great!



r u thunder??

thunder, I really cannot believe you broke one of tbt's rules with a multiple account. would yo like to fess up????!


----------



## Trundle

VillageDweller said:


> r u thunder??
> 
> thunder, I really cannot believe you broke one of tbt's rules with a multiple account. would yo like to fess up????!



my name is thunder and i'm an alcoholic


----------



## iLoveYou

Trundle said:


> Two radio antennae got married.
> The wedding ceremony was okay but the reception was great!



Totally stolen from Jubs.



iLoveYou said:


> Here is a love story for you all from Justin:
> 
> [01:44] <&Jubs> would you guys like to hear a love story
> [01:44] <Bidoof> I CAME IN LIKE A WREEEECKING BAAAAALLLLLLLLLLLLLL
> [01:44] <Kayla> Yes
> [01:44] <&Jubs> once upon a time
> [01:44] <+Gandalf> no
> [01:44] <&Jubs> there were two antennas on a roof
> [01:44] <+Gandalf> wait yes
> [01:45] <&Jubs> they met, fell in love, and got married
> [01:45] <&Jubs> the reception was excellent
> [01:45] <&Jubs> ceremony wasn't too great though
> [01:45] <+Gandalf> i get it
> [01:45] <Kayla> Lmfao
> [01:45] <&Jubs> ))


----------



## Trundle

iLoveYou said:


> Totally stolen from Jubs.



I SAID IT FIRST, LIKE, QUITE A FEW MONTHS AGO


----------



## SockHead

please lock this thread getting a bit spammy


----------



## Mao

Trundle said:


> Two radio antennae got married.
> The wedding ceremony was okay but the reception was great!




Omg I can't even.


----------



## Willow

If a Mod would be so kind as to close one of my threads...I made a new one and *this* one needs to be locked.

Thanks~ 

Edit: Nevermind I didn't realize that we could close our own threads now.


----------



## Zanessa

Willow said:


> If a Mod would be so kind as to close one of my threads...I made a new one and *this* one needs to be locked.
> 
> Thanks~



I thought you can lock it yourself now?


----------



## Willow

ZanessaGaily said:


> I thought you can lock it yourself now?



Really? Let me look...

- - - Post Merge - - -

LOL, I could! Didn't realize...thanks Zanessa.


----------



## Justin

Only inside the trading boards, but yeah.


----------



## Jennifer

And for future reference, if you need a thread locked that you can't lock, use the report feature over posting it here :3


----------



## Powerrangercooldude

I was on a cycling thread and when I would try to click on the next page I was sent back to the 1st page. The only thing that worked was the "jump" option.


----------



## Kip

I might have asked this before but will SoundCloud ever be embedable? I would love to share AC remixes and other stuff with ease. Tumblr does a perfect job of this. Just curious if its being considered.


----------



## Powerrangercooldude

The chat isn't working for me... I registered my nickname but then it says that I have to use it for 120 seconds... ???


----------



## Jas0n

Powerrangercooldude said:


> The chat isn't working for me... I registered my nickname but then it says that I have to use it for 120 seconds... ???



When you join the chat with your registered nickname you need to identify yourself. You can do this by typing "/ns identify PASSWORD"


----------



## Lauren

Trundle said:


> my name is thunder and i'm an alcoholic



I'm the alcoholic (i have a bottle of wine, i am just hiding my 3ds brb)

Can we ban Kayla?


----------



## Powerrangercooldude

Jas0n said:


> When you join the chat with your registered nickname you need to identify yourself. You can do this by typing "/ns identify PASSWORD"



Still can't join. :/


----------



## Justin

Kip said:


> I might have asked this before but will SoundCloud ever be embedable? I would love to share AC remixes and other stuff with ease. Tumblr does a perfect job of this. Just curious if its being considered.



I'll look into slotting this in for our next update.


----------



## SockHead

Lauren said:


> Can we ban Kayla?



I was always on board with this


----------



## rosiekitty405

What made you want to join/make(in case an admin answers) this site?


----------



## 3DSfan134

What's with the tickets now?


----------



## FireNinja1

Yeah, is it for the fair?


----------



## SockHead

rosiekitty405 said:


> What made you want to join/make(in case an admin answers) this site?



I wanted to spite Jer n **** and then we became friends, but I guess it's a full circle now.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Yeah I was curious about the tickets too? I figured it might be for the fair


----------



## Mao

Wait, tickets? I bet I'm going to facepalm when someone tells me ;-;


----------



## Cou

*Question:*

I just bought an avatar animation add-on, I was wondering if I can change the gif anytime I want, or I have to buy a new one everytime I want to change? Thank you.


----------



## mapleshine

Yes, came here wondering what tickets were. ^^


----------



## SockHead

Why do you delete my posts for no reason at all?


----------



## Justin

3DSfan134 said:


> What's with the tickets now?





FireNinja1 said:


> Yeah, is it for the fair?





rosiekitty405 said:


> Yeah I was curious about the tickets too? I figured it might be for the fair





Hazelx said:


> Wait, tickets? I bet I'm going to facepalm when someone tells me ;-;





mapleshine said:


> Yes, came here wondering what tickets were. ^^



OoooOooOoOOooOoo!

What could they be?!?


----------



## Zanessa

Cou said:


> *Question:*
> 
> I just bought an avatar animation add-on, I was wondering if I can change the gif anytime I want, or I have to buy a new one everytime I want to change? Thank you.



You can change it whenever you want.


----------



## Powerrangercooldude

Still can't get into chat room... 

* Powerrangercooldude sets mode: +iRx
 -NickServ- Your nick isn't register
 #belltree :Cannot join channel (+b)


----------



## Justin

Powerrangercooldude said:


> Still can't get into chat room...
> 
> * Powerrangercooldude sets mode: +iRx
> -NickServ- Your nick isn't register
> #belltree :Cannot join channel (+b)



You are banned from the IRC.


----------



## Amyy

omg the forums look so nice <3

just stopping by to say thank you for the effort you put in c:


----------



## LadyScion

Not sure if this is the right place, but does anyone know why my Headliner on my cycling thread won't change? If you click on my thread the title is different but if you see my thread in the main lobby is says something different. Any help would be awesome... Thanks 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?107197-***Dotty-is-moving***


----------



## Laurina

LadyScion said:


> Not sure if this is the right place, but does anyone know why my Headliner on my cycling thread won't change? If you click on my thread the title is different but if you see my thread in the main lobby is says something different. Any help would be awesome... Thanks
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?107197-***Dotty-is-moving***



I'm pretty sure 30 days after creating the thread you'll no longer be able to change the title.


----------



## LadyScion

Awe! So does that mean that every body that cycles makes a new thread?! And thank you for answering...


----------



## rosiekitty405

Im pretty sure if it's been past 30 days you can report and if t's a reasonable reason the staff can change it. I'm not sure but I think sothat can be done...


----------



## Scribbler397

Does the fair start today? What are the tickets for?


----------



## LadyScion

rosiekitty405 said:


> Im pretty sure if it's been past 30 days you can report and if t's a reasonable reason the staff can change it. I'm not sure but I think sothat can be done...



Thank you!


----------



## rosiekitty405

No problem ^~^.

Yes what scribbled said!!!

When will it be announced!!!???? I've been watching my phone
Screen refreshing waiting for an announcement!!!


----------



## LadyScion

How do you get tickets? Just noticed I'm at "0"


----------



## Scribbler397

LadyScion said:


> How do you get tickets? Just noticed I'm at "0"



I got them for making a hand turkey.


----------



## Zeiro

It looks like you'll be able to redeem the tickets for prizes in the forum shop, the tickets appear in your wallet separate from your bells. And as someone said before, dual currency.

EDIT: OK I just realized this is the Ask the Staff thread and I thought it was the Fair thread. Oops.


----------



## VillageDweller

how long was the fair project in the making for?


----------



## Jas0n

VillageDweller said:


> how long was the fair project in the making for?



Many, many moons.


----------



## Farobi

Will the 2 millionth poster win a prize or something


----------



## Soot Sprite

How do I post a picture through the mobile site? D: I wanna participate in The Bell Tree Fair, but I cant if I dont know how to post pictures>~<


----------



## Zanessa

Never change your rules like how they are on ACC. 
This isn't a suggestion. It's a demand. XDD

Btw, I love the site's new look. A+ to everyone who helped work on the fair.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Is justin using the color wheel in acnl for the wheel spin?


----------



## Jas0n

Twisted Circuits said:


> Is justin using the color wheel in acnl for the wheel spin?



Nope. The mechanics behind it are probably far more technical than need be, but hey, details details.


----------



## Kaiaa

VillageDweller said:


> how long was the fair project in the making for?



Since way before I was ever a moderator.


----------



## Silversea

I'll take it that my cooking entry wasn't accepted? The rules never said it had to be physical.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Silversea said:


> I'll take it that my cooking entry wasn't accepted? The rules never said it had to be physical.



"Cook your meal, take a photo (or a few!), post it in this thread and make sure to follow the posting guidelines below."

As no cooking actually took place, your entry won't be accepted.


----------



## SockHead

Kaiaa said:


> Since way before I was ever a moderator.



Don't lie it was started around your promotion


----------



## Jake

can i pls hav my own 'permaban ppl whose sigs r 2 big' user group pls???


----------



## Mao

Jake. said:


> can i pls hav my own 'permaban ppl whose sigs r 2 big' user group pls???



omg i'm in. Thank you so much to all the mods and people who helped make (make? idk which word) the fair <3


----------



## Kaiaa

SockHead said:


> Don't lie it was started around your promotion



But the idea of it came before me, I think someone said something about mods talking about it in January.


And Jake, no. Just report 'em =p


----------



## Jake

Kaiaa said:


> And Jake, no. Just report 'em =p




BUT I WNAT 2 B SPECIAL!!!!!!!!1


----------



## Zanessa

Now it was moved. Okay.


----------



## Silversea

Would it be possible to get an answer on the question of whether you can resubmit if your submission was declined for a contest? I don't have much time left to dedicate to art with final exams coming up and it doesn't say anything so I am not sure.


----------



## oath2order

Would it be possible to make it so that you do not earn bells for posts in the Villager Trading Plaza? I've noticed quite a few threads that are essentially General Discussion 2.0.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Would it be possible to make it so that you do not earn bells for posts in the Villager Trading Plaza? I've noticed quite a few threads that are essentially General Discussion 2.0.



We've talked about it a lot before, but it normally just ends badly when we do. lol

Maybe if you start a poll about it and see what everyone else thinks it'll go better. Though to be honest I can't imagine a lot of people agreeing with you on the matter.


----------



## Mary

We need bells!!!!



Oh, nice tag.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mary said:


> We need bells!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, nice tag.



It's been deleted.

Just because the fair is going on doesn't mean I still won't give out warnings and bans for stupid stuff. Just so everyone knows.


----------



## Mary

Hey, it wasn't mine!


----------



## Jake

IM NOT GETTING PM POP UP NOTIFICATIONS WHENEVER I GET A PM HELP ITS REEALLLLY STRESSING ME OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> IM NOT GETTING PM POP UP NOTIFICATIONS WHENEVER I GET A PM HELP ITS REEALLLLY STRESSING ME OUTTTTTTTTTTTTTTTT



Did you turn it off in your settings?


----------



## Jake

I TURNED IT OFF THEN I TURNED IT BACK ON AND OMf HWEWERE DID THIS BIT OF MY SIGNATURE GO?????????????????


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> We've talked about it a lot before, but it normally just ends badly when we do. lol
> 
> Maybe if you start a poll about it and see what everyone else thinks it'll go better. Though to be honest I can't imagine a lot of people agreeing with you on the matter.



Will do  What board would you think is best to put the thread in?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Will do  What board would you think is best to put the thread in?



This board probably.


----------



## oath2order

Should I have the thread close after a certain amount of time?


----------



## Zanessa

oath2order said:


> Would it be possible to make it so that you do not earn bells for posts in the Villager Trading Plaza? I've noticed quite a few threads that are essentially General Discussion 2.0.



Seriously?
We're just talking while cycling. 
Like everyone else does. -.- 
I wouldn't think that's fair at all.


----------



## Silversea

Silversea said:


> Would it be possible to get an answer on the question of whether you can resubmit if your submission was declined for a contest? I don't have much time left to dedicate to art with final exams coming up and it doesn't say anything so I am not sure.



Not to be super annoying but it would be nice to get an answer on this ^^.


----------



## Jas0n

Silversea said:


> Not to be super annoying but it would be nice to get an answer on this ^^.



If you received a PM saying your entry was declined, then yes, you can resubmit with the correct guidelines.


----------



## reyy

Where do you post your goodbyes if your leaving?
Not posting my reasons yet.


----------



## Prof Gallows

EverlastingJulia said:


> Where do you post your goodbyes if your leaving?
> Not posting my reasons yet.



We don't really encourage leaving threads. There really isn't any point to them.


----------



## reyy

I mean leaving the website.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And I mean leaving the whole forum.


----------



## oath2order

He meant we still don't encourage making threads that you're leaving.


----------



## reyy

Oh so introduction threads are encouraged
but leaving threads ARENT?
This is the reason why i'm leaving.


----------



## M O L K O

I want to know why TBT bells/chatting in cycle is an issue. If we cannot talk there can we at least open a thread in the basement/brewsters section for 'cyclers talk?' I'm unsure if you guys understand how bad you are effecting your members. tbh if this doesn't get solved I'll end up leaving/find a different forum/make my own. Which is sad because TBT is such a great place!


----------



## gnoixaim

You are taking everything waaaaayyyyy to seriously Julia.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

EverlastingJulia said:


> Oh so introduction threads are encouraged
> but leaving threads ARENT?
> This is the reason why i'm leaving.



Leaving threads have no purpose. To say you're leaving? You're asking for people to come on and be sad about you not being on anymore. It's better to just PM your close friends that you're leaving, then leave.


----------



## reyy

Soooo
introduction threads are basically attracting attention for people be all happy and welcome them
but goodbye threads are known as not needed, and they're the same thing but the opposite?
Gnoxiam, I'll only reply to things such as PM's and maybe pick up and sell villagers at times


----------



## Princess Weeb

I swear leaving threads are much better, especially if you were doing a cycling thread, or had a really popular shop.. etc. 
To tell people you're leaving so they won't wonder where on earth the person they wanted to trade with went?


----------



## oath2order

Zora that discussion ended yesterday. It's no longer an issue; ya'll spoke, the staff (at least one of them did) spoke. Nothing's changing. Why bring this up again?


----------



## Jennifer

Kippla said:


> Leaving threads have no purpose. To say you're leaving? You're asking for people to come on and be sad about you not being on anymore. It's better to just PM your close friends that you're leaving, then leave.



This is pretty much it.

Introduction threads help introduce new people and help them find friends and get the hang of posting on the forum and etc. It's essentially doing a tutorial.

Leaving doesn't need that. If you want to leave, you just go. End of game? You hit quit. You don't sit there for 20 minutes telling the game how you are leaving for whatever reasons. It also can spur drama (depending on the reasons) among other things and since the main reason given for them is "I wanted to let my friends know" or "I want the people I was trading with to know"--there's no reason you couldn't just PM them. And in the case of the latter, a note in the first post or a message when you lock the thread.


----------



## M O L K O

oath2order said:


> Zora that discussion ended yesterday. It's no longer an issue; ya'll spoke, the staff (at least one of them did) spoke. Nothing's changing. Why bring this up again?



because people have got warnings now, and now people are scared to post in the villager thread. This issue is half resolved. The cyclers and the people who come in and wait for our dreamies to be in boxes are now scrambling for a solution, to a problem that really isnt a problem in the first place. I just want a solid answer, can we, or can we not chat like we used to? 
I honestly don't care/post for bells, if you care about them oath you can have mine after every day if it means that much to you.

I haven't said a lot about this mostly because..well I don't care about bells, I care about the friends I've made in this forum and the game itself. I understand the whole 'lol/wow' spam, but the examples you posted were ludacris. Can some mod weigh in on this, our own thread? [which got closed btw], go back to the way it was/no bells in cycle threads. 

Honestly I've never seen such riff raff over something so petty, I'm not sure if you meant to cause this, and if so my rant is not all at you then. It's just seeing these dedicated cyclers rush around and stress about what to do because they're scared of being warned..is insane.


----------



## Jennifer

As I said in another thread--my post has NOTHING to do with whether you guys get TBT Bells or not. It was simply as those posts were off-topic for a Village Trade forum and the consequences those had. Even if TBT Bells were disabled in that forum since it was made, my post would have STILL been posted.


----------



## M O L K O

Jennifer said:


> As I said in another thread--my post has NOTHING to do with whether you guys get TBT Bells or not. It was simply as those posts were off-topic for a Village Trade forum and the consequences those had. Even if TBT Bells were disabled in that forum since it was made, my post would have STILL been posted.



ok, I see now, my apologizes on that part. This is just really confusing and quite depressing. Nonetheless thanks for answering my concerns. Have a great day/night.


----------



## Jennifer

Zoraluv said:


> ok, I see now, my apologizes on that part. This is just really confusing and quite depressing. Nonetheless thanks for answering my concerns. Have a great day/night.



It's alright. If you have any questions I can help with, feel free to PM me :3 Thank you~ You too <3


----------



## Zanessa

How will we know when some agreement is made with the cyclers? Will each cycler be notified, will there be an announcement, or will you just update the rules?


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> How will we know when some agreement is made with the cyclers? Will each cycler be notified, will there be an announcement, or will you just update the rules?



To be honest, it's right under post quality in the official rules:
Post Quality
Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.

So it's not a new thing--we just noticed late  It's up to you guys what you want to do--all we ask is that it follows the rules.


----------



## Zanessa

Jennifer said:


> To be honest, it's right under post quality in the official rules:
> Post Quality
> Be sure your forum posts actually contribute to the topic being discussed.
> Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions.
> 
> So it's not a new thing--we just noticed late  It's up to you guys what you want to do--all we ask is that it follows the rules.



So _that's_ where it was coming from. I just thought it was a rule someone was trying to make up. I see now. Thank you for clarifying.


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> So _that's_ where it was coming from. I just thought it was a rule someone was trying to make up. I see now. Thank you for clarifying.



You are very welcome! <3


----------



## Jas0n

I'd like to clear a few things up regarding the cycler's issue.

Chatting in general is fine, as long as it relates to a topic. The aforementioned "Cycler's Chat Thread" which I ended up locking was locked because it was nothing more than spam. People were repeatedly making posts unrelated to cycling, being silly and conversing in a way which is much more suited to a chat room than a forum thread.

Now, if the thread was a discussion, of people actually discussing cycling and its intricacies; that would be a different story.

Sure, we want you to make friends here and we want you to interact with them but making 11 pages of non-content posts in a few hours is not the way to go about it. This is why we have the IRC Chatroom and Mumble server.


----------



## M O L K O

Jas0n said:


> I'd like to clear a few things up regarding the cycler's issue.
> 
> Chatting in general is fine, as long as it relates to a topic. The aforementioned "Cycler's Chat Thread" which I ended up locking was locked because it was nothing more than spam. People were repeatedly making posts unrelated to cycling, being silly and conversing in a way which is much more suited to a chat room than a forum thread.
> 
> Now, if the thread was a discussion, of people actually discussing cycling and its intricacies; that would be a different story.
> 
> Sure, we want you to make friends here and we want you to interact with them but making 11 pages of non-content posts in a few hours is not the way to go about it. This is why we have the IRC Chatroom and Mumble server.


Those people in that cycle thread, who were posting 'spam' are the ones who talk to each other every day. That is why it was considered 'cycle related.' You have taken that option away from us, talking to each other, in there cycle threads so that is why they made that. I hope that clears that up.


----------



## Jas0n

Zoraluv said:


> Those people in that cycle thread, who were posting 'spam' are the ones who talk to each other every day. That is why it was considered 'cycle related.' You have taken that option away from us, talking to each other, in there cycle threads so that is why they made that. I hope that clears that up.



I understand the reasoning behind the thread, but it is not permitted on the forums. As stated, we have multiple other places for you to chat in that manner. We have many friend groups on TBT, some of which I am a part of, and they manage to talk to each other every day through means other than creating a giant non-content thread on the forum.

You are free to talk to each other on the forums, as we are talking to each other now, but personally I don't see great conversation coming out of the thread that was made before anyway. It was a mess.


----------



## Byngo

I'm mostly avoiding this situation as cycling doesn't concern me, so I'm pretty neutral towards everything. However, I noticed something that has me wondering; Why is it that for months before Oath2order made 'that' thread, people chatted on cycle threads and the mods never even said a thing about it being discouraged. It's almost as if the thread Oath made "stirred the pot", as it were.


----------



## Jas0n

Lunatic said:


> I'm mostly avoiding this situation as cycling doesn't concern me, so I'm pretty neutral towards everything. However, I noticed something that has me wondering; Why is it that for months before Oath2order made 'that' thread, people chatted on cycle threads and the mods never even said a thing about it being discouraged. It's almost as if the thread Oath made "stirred the pot", as it were.



I can't comment on any other cases of chatting on cycling threads as I don't know what's been going on there, I only handled the Cycler's Chat Thread. A few months ago we implemented forum rules which included one about post quality where one-word posts and GIF replies were frowned upon, that may have something to do with it?


----------



## KarlaKGB

That was the most trash-tier thread I've seen in a while. 3-or-less word posts? Stuff more suitable for an instant messaging platform? Glad it got closed.


----------



## Zanessa

KarlaKGB said:


> That was the most trash-tier thread I've seen in a while. 3-or-less word posts? Stuff more suitable for an instant messaging platform? Glad it got closed.



While I thought it was a bad idea too, we were just trying to find a solution.


----------



## KarlaKGB

ZanessaGaily said:


> While I thought it was a bad idea too, we were just trying to find a solution.



A solution to what problem?


----------



## Jennifer

Lunatic said:


> I'm mostly avoiding this situation as cycling doesn't concern me, so I'm pretty neutral towards everything. However, I noticed something that has me wondering; Why is it that for months before Oath2order made 'that' thread, people chatted on cycle threads and the mods never even said a thing about it being discouraged. It's almost as if the thread Oath made "stirred the pot", as it were.



Actually, there have been threads that have been closed in that forum before for just being mindless chatting--lots of one word posts and things that actually added the Post Quality things to the rules. Personally, I hadn't realized how bad they had gotten (The occasional is okay afterall) and only when I looked more (there have been reports for a while about spam but usually it'd be inbetween some or older so it wasn't a big deal--more recently, it was just PAGES of it and at that point, I felt the need to stop in). 

As I've mentioned though, I never saw Oath2order's post before I made my post--and even if the forums were disabled for TBT Bells, my post would've still been made so while that may not be the same for other moderators, that is my reasoning for my post and feelings on the subject.


----------



## Kip

Is it okay if i bump This Thread?


----------



## Soot Sprite

Um, I think my  question got overlooked or lost in the crowd>~<
How do I post a picture through the mobile site? D: I wanna participate in The Bell Tree Fair, but I cant if I dont know how to post pictures>~<


----------



## Kaiaa

Kip said:


> Is it okay if i bump This Thread?



I wouldn't because the member "You" may not be looking for people to play with anymore. You could sent them a private message to see if they want to play though. 

If your intention was not to play Elsword with them, you could start a new discussion and discuss the game with other members who may play. If you do start a new discussion, put some thought into it


----------



## Kip

That answer was beyond helpful. I think i will start a new thread, thankya!


----------



## SweetSpark

Honestly, when I made that thread, I did not expect it to get out of hand so quickly. Neither did the other cyclers who thought it may be a good solution. I honestly have only been trying to find for the whole mess, while trying to make everyone happy at the same time. That didn't work out haha. 
We seem to have found a solution now, thanks to Jennifer. Sorry for any trouble I may have caused. 

Have a good day!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

How come when I put in a GIF avatar it shows up as a not-moving avatar? An example is my avatar right now. It should be moving.


----------



## Zanessa

Kippla said:


> How come when I put in a GIF avatar it shows up as a not-moving avatar? An example is my avatar right now. It should be moving.



Are you uploading from your computer? Try doing it from a website.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

No, I copy the image URL. Should I try uploading?


----------



## Prof Gallows

You need to make sure that the gif you are uploading isn't over the size limits. Our site automatically resizes images, and if a gif is too big, it won't work because it gets resized.


----------



## Zanessa

Prof Gallows beat me to it. XD


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Okay, thank you.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Seems to be working now.


----------



## Zanessa

If I wanted to start a discussion on EA, would I post it in the Gamers' Lounge or could I use Brewster's Cafe?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Uhhh. I guess Gamer's Lounge?


----------



## Lauren

I want to ride my byCYCLE byCYCLE

Do any of you guys ride your byCYCLES?


----------



## Jennifer

Lauren said:


> I want to ride my byCYCLE byCYCLE
> 
> Do any of you guys ride your byCYCLES?



No  I haven't rode a bike in ages. Also, I think your keyboard may be having a seizure, Lauren.


----------



## Thunder

Lauren said:


> I want to ride my byCYCLE byCYCLE
> 
> Do any of you guys ride your byCYCLES?



HEY

YOU CAN'T RIDE YOUR BIKE HERE


----------



## Zanessa

Is the sig in my spoiler too big? I can't tell and it's very frustrating. XD


----------



## Justin

ZanessaGaily said:


> Is the sig in my spoiler too big? I can't tell and it's very frustrating. XD



The image is exactly at the limit. You can use it, but you can't have anything else.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> Is the sig in my spoiler too big? I can't tell and it's very frustrating. XD



The picture itself isn't too big, but we count text as well. So if you wanted to use the picture outside of a spoiler you would have to remove all of your text.


----------



## Zanessa

Alright. That will be no problem. Thank you! :3


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


> You need to make sure that the gif you are uploading isn't over the size limits. Our site automatically resizes images, and if a gif is too big, it won't work because it gets resized.



put it in the description for the item, the amount of times that question is asked is ridiculous and can be overcome by a simple edit....


----------



## Zanessa

Another question;

If I take the picture out of the spoiler, I cannot have anything else, even if it is in the spoiler?


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> put it in the description for the item, the amount of times that question is asked is ridiculous and can be overcome by a simple edit....



From what I've seen, most people barely read the item descriptions anyway so I doubt it'd even make much of a difference. I'll get to it eventually though.


----------



## M O L K O

Is there a limit to how many questions/threads we can post per day? ^-^


----------



## BellGreen

Zoraluv said:


> Is there a limit to how many questions/threads we can post per day? ^-^



As long as they're not spam, it's fine  Just be sure to post anything that's worth reading. Really short one-worders or one-liners should be saved for chat.
Also, make sure to not post too many threads of worthless value as it clogs up the boards.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> From what I've seen, most people barely read the item descriptions anyway so I doubt it'd even make much of a difference. I'll get to it eventually though.



if they don't read what are they doing on a forum???

#logic


----------



## SockHead

BellBringerGreen said:


> As long as they're not spam, it's fine  Just be sure to post anything that's worth reading. Really short one-worders or one-liners should be saved for chat.
> Also, make sure to not post too many threads of worthless value as it clogs up the boards.



Ur not da staff!!!


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> Another question;
> 
> If I take the picture out of the spoiler, I cannot have anything else, even if it is in the spoiler?



The spoiler box alone would make your signature too big with the picture out of the spoiler box...


----------



## BellGreen

SockHead said:


> Ur not da staff!!!



Sorry, just felt like answering a question lol.


----------



## Zanessa

Jennifer said:


> The spoiler box alone would make your signature too big with the picture out of the spoiler box...



Thanks!
And thanks everyone. I got it now.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> put it in the description for the item, the amount of times that question is asked is ridiculous and can be overcome by a simple edit....



People don't read the bloody FAQs though, why would they read the item description?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jake. said:


> if they don't read what are they doing on a forum???
> 
> #logic



I used to ask this all the time. Now I just accept it.


----------



## Jake

BellBringerGreen said:


> Sorry, just felt like answering a question lol.



i am only non staff allowed to answer questions because i was staff for an hour and i should probs be a sage but you know what this dictatorship is like man. you feel me??


----------



## rosiekitty405

How do make videos appear? Like instead of the link it actually shows the video.
Is it a different tag than the IMG tags or is it the same? Sorry if I didn't explain well.


----------



## Prof Gallows

[video]VIDEO URL[/video]


So it'll show up like this.


----------



## rosiekitty405

Thanks. Wasn't sure what the tag for it was.


----------



## Trundle

Prof Gallows said:


> [video]VIDEO URL[/video]
> 
> 
> So it'll show up like this.



That video... is beautiful.


----------



## lea

Am I allowed to add a second fc to my profile by putting it in the biography line, so that it will show up on my pm's? 
I have added it to my signature, but would like it in my profile as well, if that is allowed.


----------



## Jennifer

lea said:


> Am I allowed to add a second fc to my profile by putting it in the biography line, so that it will show up on my pm's?
> I have added it to my signature, but would like it in my profile as well, if that is allowed.



I don't see why that'd be an issue @-@ Feel free


----------



## lea

Jennifer said:


> I don't see why that'd be an issue @-@ Feel free



Thank you.  It will make it a lot easier.


----------



## iLoveYou

Hello I have a question for the staff of TBT:

Are you guys considering adding any more kinds of positions to your team? I think a TBT counsellor is needed. I think you all agree.


----------



## oath2order

iLoveYou said:


> Hello I have a question for the staff of TBT:
> 
> Are you guys considering adding any more kinds of positions to your team? I think a TBT counsellor is needed. I think you all agree.



In before Jake asks to be counselor.


----------



## Prof Gallows

iLoveYou said:


> Hello I have a question for the staff of TBT:
> 
> Are you guys considering adding any more kinds of positions to your team? I think a TBT counsellor is needed. I think you all agree.



Jamie is our counselor. She'll be very busy making sure we all recover from the insanity that is The Bell Tree Fair.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> In before Jake asks to be counselor.



why would i would to be counselor? i get bored of dealing with my own **** let alone dealing with other peoples...


----------



## VillageDweller

iLoveYou said:


> Hello I have a question for the staff of TBT:
> 
> Are you guys considering adding any more kinds of positions to your team? I think a TBT counsellor is needed. I think you all agree.



i think they all agree that u r just trying to be staff when u won't be tbt staff in 10 years.


----------



## joey963

Am I banned from Irc?


----------



## Jas0n

joey963 said:


> Am I banned from Irc?



Yes, and this has already been discussed with you previously I believe. This thread isn't a place to discuss bans anyway, if you'd like to do so, PM a moderator.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Jamie is our counselor. She'll be very busy making sure we all recover from the insanity that is The Bell Tree Fair.



God it's actually true.


----------



## Zanessa

What was one thing that you weren't expecting when you became part of the staff?


----------



## Caius

ZanessaGaily said:


> What was one thing that you weren't expecting when you became part of the staff?



I really didn't know what to expect so none of it. Honestly, I was just happy gallows was there with me at the same time.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> I really didn't know what to expect so none of it. Honestly, I was just happy gallows was there with me at the same time.



Yeah, I think it was a lot easier having Jamie there and not being the only "newbie" in the staff at the time.

I don't really remember what it was that I expected, but what turned out was a lot better.


----------



## Jennifer

ZanessaGaily said:


> What was one thing that you weren't expecting when you became part of the staff?



To have my name in pink. I still miss it.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah, I think it was a lot easier having Jamie there and not being the only "newbie" in the staff at the time.
> 
> I don't really remember what it was that I expected, but what turned out was a lot better.



Friiiiiend


----------



## Thunder

I don't recall anything catching me off-guard, really.


----------



## Kaiaa

ZanessaGaily said:


> What was one thing that you weren't expecting when you became part of the staff?



PMing so many people and being hated by everyone. No I'm kidding, I didn't think I was staff at first actually. My birthday was on Friday the 13th and I thought I was receiving a birthday prank because someone changed my avatar to the best Nagisa/Luigi mashup and I think I had a pink name too. Then I saw the welcome the New mods thread and was excited! 

I guess what I didn't expect after that was all the stuff that goes on behind the scenes.


----------



## Caius

Kaiaa said:


> PMing so many people and being hated by everyone. No I'm kidding, I didn't think I was staff at first actually. My birthday was on Friday the 13th and I thought I was receiving a birthday prank because someone changed my avatar to the best Nagisa/Luigi mashup and I think I had a pink name too. Then I saw the welcome the New mods thread and was excited!
> 
> I guess what I didn't expect after that was all the stuff that goes on behind the scenes.



What, did you think stuff just *happens?*


----------



## Kaiaa

Zr388 said:


> What, did you think stuff just *happens?*



I didn't know about all the super secret awesome stuff! I just thought I'd enforce the law, not create it huhahaha


----------



## Trundle

Kaiaa said:


> PMing so many people and being hated by everyone. No I'm kidding, I didn't think I was staff at first actually. My birthday was on Friday the 13th and I thought I was receiving a birthday prank because someone changed my avatar to the best Nagisa/Luigi mashup and I think I had a pink name too. Then I saw the welcome the New mods thread and was excited!
> 
> I guess what I didn't expect after that was all the stuff that goes on behind the scenes.



Just as a side note my birthday is this Friday and is also a 13th. Yay unlucky us!


----------



## Caius

Trundle said:


> Just as a side note my birthday is this Friday and is also a 13th. Yay unlucky us!



I just checked January just in case.

Safe this year.


----------



## Itachi

nevermind


----------



## oath2order

When you enter your Nintendo Network ID, it shouldn't say "for Wii U" because 3DS now


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> When you enter your Nintendo Network ID, it shouldn't say "for Wii U" because 3DS now



Find a use for it on 3DS


----------



## oath2order

Go away Sock.


----------



## Jennifer

Now be nice XP It's not nice to tell people to go away.

As for uses, it merged the wallet amounts and Miiverse can be browsed on the 3DS which is nice,


----------



## oath2order

Staff, I petition you to please de-mod, not-sage-ify, and ban Thunder for over-use of the "doge" meme.

Disclaimer in case people don't know. This is a joke.


----------



## Thunder




----------



## oath2order

BAN HIM PLEASE.


----------



## Jake

make me mod instead please


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Staff, I petition you to please de-mod, not-sage-ify, and ban Thunder for over-use of the "doge" meme.



Please refer to my second signature spoiler.


----------



## SockHead

They still think the shrek meme is funny


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> They still think the shrek meme is funny



But Sock, there are so many layers to our humor.

Don't be a boulder and look at how shrektacular things can be.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> But Sock, there are so many layers to our humor.
> 
> Don't be a boulder and look at how shrektacular things can be.





Spoiler: yeah take that


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Please refer to my second signature spoiler.



I like to pretend it doesn't exist.



SockHead said:


> Spoiler: yeah take that



SOCK WHAT THE ****.


----------



## Jennifer

oath2order said:


> I like to pretend it doesn't exist.



Why? T__T How can you be against a cute doggy living it's dream and floating in a spaceship?

<3 to all dogs.


----------



## Mao

Thunder said:


>








 what has ask the staff turned into aha


----------



## Zanessa

So.. no blacklists? Does that mean that I can't make my own personal and private one? 

I understand no blacklist threads, but what about a private one?


----------



## Kaiaa

If you choose to make a personal, private blacklist, keep it to yourself. Don't pass it around on the Bell Tree. 

Don't pass it around through private messages, threads, profile messages, tbt mumble, tbt IRC or anywhere else on the Bell Tree


----------



## Zanessa

Kaiaa said:


> If you choose to make a personal, private blacklist, keep it to yourself. Don't pass it around on the Bell Tree.
> 
> Don't pass it around through private messages, threads, profile messages, tbt mumble, tbt IRC or anywhere else on the Bell Tree



I won't! It's just for me and only me. 
Thanks for answering!


----------



## mob

i take it we can't get 150x150px avatars and only the mods do?


----------



## radical6

oath2order said:


> Staff, I petition you to please de-mod, not-sage-ify, and ban Thunder for over-use of the "doge" meme.
> 
> Disclaimer in case people don't know. This is a joke.


please do this


----------



## Caius

gamzee said:


> i take it we can't get 150x150px avatars and only the mods do?



it used to be a thing you bought from the shop. I think it was retired IIRC.


----------



## mob

smh


----------



## Caius

gamzee said:


> smh



We hear that a lot. Maybe it'll come back. Who knows.


----------



## SockHead

whats ur spirit pokemon? mine is haunter

edit: gallows is not allowed to say slowking because we all know hes more like a slowbro


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> whats ur spirit pokemon? mine is haunter



BIDOOF


----------



## rosiekitty405

What would your reaction be if you got de-modded


----------



## SockHead

rosiekitty405 said:


> What would your reaction be if you got de-modded





Spoiler


----------



## Caius

rosiekitty405 said:


> What would your reaction be if you got de-modded



I'd expect it at this point after being in and out of the hospital so much and not being able to do much of anything.


----------



## unravel

Whats with you and doge memes? =w=


----------



## Prof Gallows

SockHead said:


> whats ur spirit pokemon? mine is haunter
> 
> edit: gallows is not allowed to say slowking because we all know hes more like a slowbro



Don't be jealous. You know I'm the king.


----------



## Silversea

So is there a regular schedule to shop restocks? I check it twice a day and I haven't seen anything be restocked at all in the past few months. By this I mean chocolate cakes, symbols, etc.


----------



## Jennifer

SockHead said:


> whats ur spirit pokemon? mine is haunter
> 
> edit: gallows is not allowed to say slowking because we all know hes more like a slowbro



I've been told Cleffa.


----------



## Mary

I can see that.


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't be jealous. You know I'm the king.



All hail the rightful King, His Majesty, Gallows! 

Silversea, it's random. Only when the Shop Gods decide to restock do they restock!


----------



## Zoe!

When will the art contest results be announced


----------



## BellGreen

Do I need to rebuy the Animated Avatar addon in order to change an animated avatar? Because I can't, and whenever I try to switch to another avatar, it says I can't use animated avatars?


----------



## SockHead

Kaiaa said:


> All hail the rightful King, His Majesty, Gallows!
> 
> Silversea, it's random. Only when the Shop Gods decide to restock do they restock!



AKA when Jeremy gets around to it


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't be jealous. You know I'm the king.


King of what? Slow??


----------



## Jennifer

SockHead said:


> AKA when Jeremy gets around to it



Or Justin feels like doing it.


----------



## selbishikh

I don't know if anyone else asked this but;
when will the winners for the Carnival Contests be announced? C:


----------



## rosiekitty405

Id guess a few days after entries are no longer being taken.


----------



## rosiekitty405

On average how many people would you say join a day?


----------



## Prof Gallows

rosiekitty405 said:


> On average how many people would you say join a day?



We actually have a way to figure this out, with bar graphs and neat stuff. Will have to ask Justin.


----------



## Mary

Way more than before ACNL, obviously.


----------



## Justin

157 members joined yesterday.


----------



## Stargazer741

HOW DO I FIX MY USER TITLE

I CANT GET ART PUMPED WITH COLOR CODE IN MY USER TITLE


----------



## Prof Gallows

Looks like you fixed it?


----------



## Mary

Holy Shizue. That's a lot!


----------



## Stargazer741

Prof Gallows said:


> Looks like you fixed it?



Through magic.


----------



## Jake

when am i becoming staff im bored


----------



## juneau

How old does a thread have to be for it to be considered dead? Some forums have like a "30 day since the last post" thing, but I can't find a specific number in the rules, just "don't bump old threads".


----------



## Justin

Nerakil said:


> How old does a thread have to be for it to be considered dead? Some forums have like a "30 day since the last post" thing, but I can't find a specific number in the rules, just "don't bump old threads".



There intentionally is not a particular time. It's all dependent on the context of what the thread is really.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> when am i becoming staff im bored



Never gonna happen


----------



## !K0dy!

Um I just joined here like 10 minutes ago. Dont know
Why I put the exclamation marks on my username but is there some way
To get rid of them so my username is just K0dy instead of !K0dy!.
I think it'd be better without them :/


----------



## Zeiro

!K0dy! said:


> Um I just joined here like 10 minutes ago. Dont know
> Why I put the exclamation marks on my username but is there some way
> To get rid of them so my username is just K0dy instead of !K0dy!.
> I think it'd be better without them :/


The only way to change your username is by purchasing a "Username Change" from the TBT Shop.


----------



## !K0dy!

Oh..I just looked at the price. Well time to go on
A bell adventure -o-!


----------



## Silversea

Is it just me or has the Wi-Fi Rating info on the information section of posts disappeared?


----------



## Justin

Silversea said:


> Is it just me or has the Wi-Fi Rating info on the information section of posts disappeared?



It only appears when inside New Leaf online or trading boards to emphasize that it is not a general reputation rating. It's irrelevant outside of those boards.


----------



## oath2order

Silversea said:


> Is it just me or has the Wi-Fi Rating info on the information section of posts disappeared?



I had to post in the the Train Station to confirm this.

It's true. It's missing from Traiin Sation

- - - Post Merge - - -

And from Re-Tail.

They were gone and now they're back. Okay weird.

I call it the Silversea Curse.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Never gonna happen



too bad it already has

JOKES ON YOU


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> too bad it already has
> 
> JOKES ON YOU



Prove it.


----------



## jacquelynhawk

*?*

What are tbt bells


----------



## SockHead

jacquelynhawk said:


> What are tbt bells



the currency used on this site used for collectibles or forum add-ons


----------



## Mao

what does that mean when it says spent? My post was pretty much along the lines of 'I'll buy 2 tweeters, 2 bubble wands and a pinwheel' etc. Or does it not mean anything lol


----------



## Jas0n

When you edit a post, your bells for that post are removed and recalculated for the post after the edit. It's the same amount in your case because you didn't make a substantial enough edit to change the amount of bells you received.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Did you guys just add jingle and the snowman in the corner of the banner or AM I JUST BLIND?


----------



## Maarten707

I was wondering why I can't see my new PMs. Some people sent me a PM but I can't see it in my inbox. Help?


----------



## Kaiaa

Maarten707 said:


> I was wondering why I can't see my new PMs. Some people sent me a PM but I can't see it in my inbox. Help?



Try emptying your inbox. Mail can't be delivered to a full inbox


----------



## SockHead

Spoiler: this morning











pretty sure it was today


----------



## Maarten707

Kaiaa said:


> Try emptying your inbox. Mail can't be delivered to a full inbox



Still can't see anything.


----------



## Kaiaa

Maarten707 said:


> Still can't see anything.



Hmm did you ask them to resend their PMs after you cleared the inbox?


----------



## Mary

Bought avatar animation, but mine is static. I even used imgur and Xee3 to check it, and it seems to be working there. Help?


----------



## Jeremy

Mary said:


> Bought avatar animation, but mine is static. I even used imgur and Xee3 to check it, and it seems to be working there. Help?



What are the dimensions of the original image?


----------



## Horus

Mary said:


> Bought avatar animation, but mine is static. I even used imgur and Xee3 to check it, and it seems to be working there. Help?



The animation doesn't work if the original animation isn't 100x100 or 150x100 if you have the width extension. So, try one of these images that I scaled and cropped for you.











^With the Width Extension, otherwise don't use.


----------



## Mary

Thanks, Horus! <3 All fixed.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Nevermind, got it sorted out, have a great day!


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hello~
My "Notifications" tells me that I have "1 Unread Private Messages".
But it seems that I can find no new messages...? 
How can I find this unknown message?

-- edit --
I found it, but it is strange.
The message was the bottom of my inbox, and it's date was long before.
Also no sender name, no title. So I can't open this message. 
What is this at all?


----------



## Prof Gallows

RedTropicalFish said:


> Hello~
> My "Notifications" tells me that I have "1 Unread Private Messages".
> But it seems that I can find no new messages...?
> How can I find this unknown message?
> 
> -- edit --
> I found it, but it is strange.
> The message was the bottom of my inbox, and it's date was long before.
> Also no sender name, no title. So I can't open this message.
> What is this at all?



Ohhh that sounds pretty creepy. Can you screenshot it please?


----------



## BungoTheElf

RedTropicalFish said:


> Hello~
> My "Notifications" tells me that I have "1 Unread Private Messages".
> But it seems that I can find no new messages...?
> How can I find this unknown message?
> 
> -- edit --
> I found it, but it is strange.
> The message was the bottom of my inbox, and it's date was long before.
> Also no sender name, no title. So I can't open this message.
> What is this at all?


I had that too and thought it was some weird glitch so I kept it for like months after it stopped bugging me lol I just dug through my old mail file after I read this and found it! HALLEJUHA To get rid of it, check the box in the picture and use the select messages button to delete it!

And Gallows it looks like this: (mine looked like this anyways) 


Spoiler


----------



## Cress

lynn105 said:


> I had that too and thought it was some weird glitch so I kept it for like months after it stopped bugging me lol I just dug through my old mail file after I read this and found it! HALLEJUHA To get rid of it, check the box in the picture and use the select messages button to delete it!
> 
> And Gallows it looks like this: (mine looked like this anyways)
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I never knew this website was around in 1969! Animal Crossing wasn't even made yet!


----------



## Prof Gallows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I never knew this website was around in 1969! Animal Crossing wasn't even made yet!



It must be the Bell Tree Ghost. =OOOOOOOO


----------



## oath2order

Pfff as if.

The woods are gone!


----------



## Bellxis

oath2order said:


> Pfff as if.
> 
> The woods are gone!



Who knows? It may have stayed for a while.


----------



## Stargazer741

Is there any possible chance you'll release an addon for profile avatars that increase them to mod size at a rather lofty price, or no?


----------



## Thunder

We did at one point, but it was removed from the shop (those who had bought it during that period were allowed to keep it).

No plans to bring it back as of now, but who knows what might happen in the future.


----------



## Ashtot

Is there any talking allowed about emulators or hacking at all?


----------



## Stargazer741

You said:


> Is there any talking allowed about emulators or hacking at all?



No, if I recall AndyB removed a link to a ROM download in the copy and paste thread.


----------



## Kip

Am i allowed to sell my tickets? I would've just given em away but i just can't decide who i want to send them to.


----------



## Zanessa

Kip said:


> Am i allowed to sell my tickets? I would've just given em away but i just can't decide who i want to send them to.



You can't.


----------



## Kip

Alright, i guess in that case I'll give em away :>

EDIT: You can do that, right?


----------



## Jennifer

They can't be given either--you can give the items you buy with them though.


----------



## Kip

What a shame. I guess they'll just have to go to waste.


----------



## Mao

Kip said:


> What a shame. I guess they'll just have to go to waste.



Have you got the patch yet? It costs 2 ticket's ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kip said:


> What a shame. I guess they'll just have to go to waste.



We've discussed it before, but I'm really not sure what the plans are for tickets that people aren't going to use. We might let people save them for the next fair, we might let you redeem tickets for bells, or they could just disappear and never be seen again. Hard to tell at this point.


----------



## Kip

Ah i understand. If people were able to save up this fair they'd wipe the whole shop clean next fair.

@Hazelx: I totally forgot about that! Thanks for the reminder.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Redeeming into forum bells is probably the best way.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Got a question: I've been trying to add a signature and it doesn't show up in certain areas... *why doesn't it?* I've been wondering about that.

Thanks.


----------



## oath2order

Box9Missingo said:


> Got a question: I've been trying to add a signature and it doesn't show up in certain areas... *why doesn't it?* I've been wondering about that.
> 
> Thanks.



What areas does it not show up in?


----------



## Dandie

KarlaKGB said:


> Redeeming into forum bells is probably the best way.



I like that idea, too.


----------



## Box9Missingo

oath2order said:


> What areas does it not show up in?



Some areas in the Gamers Lounge. Haven't really noticed this issue else where.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Box9Missingo said:


> Some areas in the Gamers Lounge. Haven't really noticed this issue else where.



I just checked and you're right, your signature isn't showing up in some of your posts.

All I know is that there is an option in the advanced posting that lets you disable your signature from showing up when you post, but other than that I'm not really sure. Have you tried uploading it to a site like imgur and then using the IMG code to have it in your signature instead of having it uploaded directly to the site?


----------



## Box9Missingo

Prof Gallows said:


> I just checked and you're right, your signature isn't showing up in some of your posts.
> 
> All I know is that there is an option in the advanced posting that lets you disable your signature from showing up when you post, but other than that I'm not really sure. Have you tried uploading it to a site like imgur and then using the IMG code to have it in your signature instead of having it uploaded directly to the site?


Hmm. I've always had it checked so it's odd that it isn't loading.

Might try and upload it to Photobucket to see what happens when I get it from there.

Nm, just checked... I already had it uploaded on there. Here's to hoping it worked.

Just double checked... turns out I didn't have those checked. /facepalm

I've always figured they were checked automatically. Guess I'll be double checking from now on just to be sure.

Thanks for the help, Prof. Gallows .


----------



## Zeiro

Which Final Fantasy game is your favorite and why?


----------



## Thunder

The only Final Fantasy game I've ever played is the second Dissidia game.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> The only Final Fantasy game I've ever played is the second Dissidia game.


Ooh, favorite character(s)?


----------



## Thunder

Reizo said:


> Ooh, favorite character(s)?



Lightning.

I think I used... Kain,Golbez, Laguna, and Squall the most.

I wasn't very good at it, though lol.


----------



## Jake

why is there a fish selfie thread on tbt??


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> why is there a fish selfie thread on tbt??



THAT IS NOT FISH.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> THAT IS NOT FISH.



YOU ARE NOT STAFF BE QUIET


----------



## Stargazer741

Time for the real questions.

I noticed the user Toeto's user title to be suspiciously longer than it should be. Why is that?


----------



## iLoveYou

Stargazer741 said:


> Time for the real questions.
> 
> I noticed the user Toeto's user title to be suspiciously longer than it should be. Why is that?



I asked her a while ago, because I had the same question posted in here but no one could answer. Apparently it's because she made it a long time ago (when, I'm guessing, user titles had little to no restrictions on them) and never changed it since then.

If she changes it now, then she'll have the same character limit as the rest of us do.


----------



## SockHead

Stargazer741 said:


> Time for the real questions.
> 
> I noticed the user Toeto's user title to be suspiciously longer than it should be. Why is that?



They used to sell height extensions in the shop. They took it off because it stretched the posts too long. The people who bought it were left with the height extension (like myself) because Jubs is nice


----------



## Mino

SockHead said:


> They used to sell height extensions in the shop. They took it off because it stretched the posts too long. The people who bought it were left with the height extension (like myself) because Jubs is nice



They were talking about the user title, not the avatar.

Dingus.


----------



## Ranko Hoshino

Would it be possible to have a Felicity avatar added to the modern ac villagers list?


----------



## Mao

Is it normal to kinda have a gap under my sig? Because it's annoying a perfectionist gfsfg


----------



## Jas0n

Hazelx said:


> Is it normal to kinda have a gap under my sig? Because it's annoying a perfectionist gfsfg



There's only a gap if you make a short post. Your signature is extended because of your postbit, which is your user information on the left side of your post. If you don't want your signature to be extended when you make short one-line posts, remove all the items you have showing and that should fix it.


----------



## Omfa

Why does "/" become "*" in user titles?


----------



## Mao

Ah ok, I see :3 Thank you~


----------



## Byngo

Which thread was moved to the basement that I had around 30 posts in? Because I noticed my post count went to 1,975 and right before that I had 2,005.

Ohhh, I see. The villager rating thread was moved to the basement. But now I want to ask; Why was it? It seems to fit in the AC:NL forum. If not that, the general AC forum. And why did it take so long to move the thread to the basement? It's been around since July and has got hundreds of post _in_ the New Leaf forum.


----------



## Kaiaa

Sometimes threads get moved even after being open for a long time, at a moderators discretion.

It was just decided that it would be better suited for the basement because of the amount of posts and quality of posts.


----------



## Princess Weeb

Sorry if this is a really stupid question or point, but er
The "Rate this Thread" function?
Myself and several other people have noticed it recently, especially in the Villager Trading Plaza on cycling threads, where this function is being completely misused. It's essentially a way for trolls to make people's threads look bad anonymously for literally no reason. Maybe if there was a thread feedback page, like the wifi feedback page, where comments could be left with people's names put to them, that might be better? 
But people who are hosting giveaways and cycling threads and whatnot are getting really bad ratings from what I assume are people who are annoyed because they didn't get what they wanted for (usually) free. Low ratings aren't really helpful either tbh, as it doesn't really help the OP's of the threads improve because well... as it's anonymous, we have no idea who posted it, and why :") 

To be quite honest, I just want to stop giving away things and charge instead. It's so irritating. 

Am I missing something or..?


----------



## Zanessa

Melleia said:


> Sorry if this is a really stupid question or point, but er
> The "Rate this Thread" function?
> Myself and several other people have noticed it recently, especially in the Villager Trading Plaza on cycling threads, where this function is being completely misused. It's essentially a way for trolls to make people's threads look bad anonymously for literally no reason. Maybe if there was a thread feedback page, like the wifi feedback page, where comments could be left with people's names put to them, that might be better?
> But people who are hosting giveaways and cycling threads and whatnot are getting really bad ratings from what I assume are people who are annoyed because they didn't get what they wanted for (usually) free. Low ratings aren't really helpful either tbh, as it doesn't really help the OP's of the threads improve because well... as it's anonymous, we have no idea who posted it, and why :")
> 
> To be quite honest, I just want to stop giving away things and charge instead. It's so irritating.
> 
> Am I missing something or..?



No one really pays attention to low rated threads. They just see "cycling" and go right in. 
So getting worked up about it is pointless.


----------



## Princess Weeb

ZanessaGaily said:


> No one really pays attention to low rated threads. They just see "cycling" and go right in.
> So getting worked up about it is pointless.



I suppose, but people are still doing it with that sort of motive.


----------



## M O L K O

Melleia said:


> I suppose, but people are still doing it with that sort of motive.



That may be true but I wouldn't take it to heart. I think its best to keep cycling and not get so outrageously offended that you want to sell villagers, because then those will end up with low ratings.


----------



## Zeiro

My friend is trying to join but she isn't receiving her confirmation/validation email and needs help. I've already PMed an admin yesterday and she has tried the "Contact Us" but we haven't gotten any response.


----------



## oath2order

Hey staff, do you beez in the trap?


----------



## BellGreen

Reizo said:


> My friend is trying to join but she isn't receiving her confirmation/validation email and needs help. I've already PMed an admin yesterday and she has tried the "Contact Us" but we haven't gotten any response.



It's because the email server has been bogged and laggy. I've seen someone else have the same problem like this and the mods addressed it earlier.


----------



## Silversea

May I inquire when the previous TF2 ticket will be handed out? I'm looking to buy that last feather before the fair ends ^^.


----------



## Stargazer741

LADIES AND GENTLEMEN OF TBT

I HAVE A TEST FOR YOU

OPEN THE SPOILER, VIEW THE ENTIRE PICTURE FROM START TO FINISH

AND IN ONE WORD, DESCRIBE HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT IT



Spoiler: Don't open if you have a weak stomach.












- - - Post Merge - - -

no its not a scary thing, just open it


----------



## Mao

I'm about the eat and have a very weak stomach. But when someone tell's me not to do it I do it. I couldn't tell what half of it was. so. whatever.

Here's my one word of how I feel about it: you-just-wasted-a-minute-of-my-life.

Edit: To minimalise spam, just pretend this was a new post: ok sounds lovely i'll be sure to try it out


----------



## Stargazer741

Hazelx said:


> I'm about the eat and have a very weak stomach. But when someone tell's me not to do it I do it. I couldn't tell what half of it was. so. whatever.
> 
> Here's my one word of how I feel about it: you-just-wasted-a-minute-of-my-life.



DEEP FRIED PIZZA PANCAKE TACO SUPREME


----------



## Silversea

So the TBT Pokemon League was postponed, I'm guessing its now early 2014?


----------



## Justin

Silversea said:


> So the TBT Pokemon League was postponed, I'm guessing its now early 2014?



Nothing to announce right now. It'll come when it comes.  We're still wrapping up the last bits of the Fair before we move on to new projects for 2014.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Nothing to announce right now. It'll come when it comes.  We're still wrapping up the last bits of the Fair before we move on to new projects for 2014.



how about you take a break.

GET SOME SLEEP.

TAKE A MONTH OFF.

SLEEP.

WE'LL BE FINE.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> how about you take a break.
> 
> GET SOME SLEEP.
> 
> TAKE A MONTH OFF.
> 
> SLEEP.
> 
> WE'LL BE FINE.



Thanks man


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Thanks man



NO LIKE SERIOUSLY PLEASE. I'll make another poll for this I swear


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> how about you take a break.
> 
> GET SOME SLEEP.
> 
> TAKE A MONTH OFF.
> 
> SLEEP.
> 
> WE'LL BE FINE.



We will not be fine. You know we won't.


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> how about you take a break.
> 
> GET SOME SLEEP.
> 
> TAKE A MONTH OFF.
> 
> SLEEP.
> 
> WE'LL BE FINE.


Noooooooooo don't tell him this!


----------



## FireNinja1

Jeremy said:


> Noooooooooo don't tell him this!



If oath doesn't make the poll, should I make it?


----------



## oath2order

FireNinja1 said:


> If oath doesn't make the poll, should I make it?



I was kidding I'm not making a poll


----------



## oath2order

Just to be sure, we can post stories in the Museum, write right?


----------



## Melonyy

I'm kinda new to this..
but how do I post/make new thread?
It doesn't show anywhere about "post new thread" or whatever it says. 
please help><


----------



## Zanessa

MayorMelony said:


> I'm kinda new to this..
> but how do I post/make new thread?
> It doesn't show anywhere about "post new thread" or whatever it says.
> please help><



Go on the proper board, top left corner +Post New Thread

here's a picture to help:






top left corner:


----------



## Melonyy

ZanessaGaily said:


> Go on the proper board, top left corner +Post New Thread
> 
> here's a picture to help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top left corner:



Thank you!


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Just to be sure, we can post stories in the Museum, write right?



Yes


----------



## Mao

Is it normal for your screen to go _kinda_ weird when you get a wifi feekback thing?


----------



## Jeremy

Hazelx said:


> Is it normal for your screen to go _kinda_ weird when you get a wifi feekback thing?



Weird how


----------



## Mao

Feedback* once I'll get another one I'll screenshot it. Uhm like bar at the top shifts down


----------



## Stargazer741

What's your favorite soda, TBT Staff?


----------



## Kaiaa

Dr. Pepper PhD MD is my favorite.


----------



## Jake

Hazelx said:


> Feedback* once I'll get another one I'll screenshot it. Uhm like bar at the top shifts down



yea you get like a number 1 or 2 at the top left corner. this has been going on for a few months now. jeremy said something on it a while back but i forgot what he actually said about it, but yeah, people are aware of it


----------



## emeraldfox

I just got user title color change from the shop, can someone help me figure out how to change the color? ;-;


----------



## Mao

Jake. said:


> yea you get like a number 1 or 2 at the top left corner. this has been going on for a few months now. jeremy said something on it a while back but i forgot what he actually said about it, but yeah, people are aware of it



Ah oh, thanks


----------



## Jake

emeraldfox said:


> I just got user title color change from the shop, can someone help me figure out how to change the color? ;-;



> http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=inventory

scroll down to find the title color change, and then click configure and then type in the color you want.

i haven't changed my color in forever, so i could be wrong, but i'm pretty sure how that works (also if you need to access your inventory and don't know how to w/out the link you can do it via the shop tab)


----------



## emeraldfox

Jake. said:


> > http://www.belltreeforums.com/vbshop.php?do=inventory
> 
> scroll down to find the title color change, and then click configure and then type in the color you want.
> 
> i haven't changed my color in forever, so i could be wrong, but i'm pretty sure how that works (also if you need to access your inventory and don't know how to w/out the link you can do it via the shop tab)



Tysm!


----------



## Dolby

Do you mods feel like this thread is becoming a site of useless questions, posts, and spam?


----------



## Mao

Dolby said:


> Do you mods feel like this thread is becoming a site of useless questions, posts, and spam?



There was a question like this before, not sure where it is in this thread now though. I'll leave the mods to answer this


----------



## BellGreen

Dolby said:


> Do you mods feel like this thread is becoming a site of useless questions, posts, and spam?



Why do you think they reply then? Even Kaiaa replied to a question asking favorite soda. If they thought it was useless they probably would have deleted the posts or the mods would start an announcement. The spam has started a long time ago, why is it still up now? Because they have no problem with it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> how about you take a break.
> 
> GET SOME SLEEP.
> 
> TAKE A MONTH OFF.
> 
> SLEEP.
> 
> WE'LL BE FINE.



Welp you heard it here folks. Oath gave us the go ahead on a month long break.

Try not to destroy the site, we'll be back at the end of January.



Dolby said:


> Do you mods feel like this thread is becoming a site of useless questions, posts, and spam?



That's what this thread is for. You ask us anything at all. It doesn't just have to involve the site.



Silversea said:


> So the TBT Pokemon League was postponed, I'm guessing its now early 2014?



Most likely.
I'll get around to it when I have the time. There is a lot of revamping I need to do to it.


----------



## Dandie

Prof Gallows said:


> Welp you heard it here folks. Oath gave us the go ahead on a month long break.
> 
> Try not to destroy the site, we'll be back at the end of January.



-starts throwing fireballs at the banner-


----------



## Thunder

Stargazer741 said:


> What's your favorite soda, TBT Staff?



I'm a root beer kinda guy.


----------



## Kenshingumi

What do you guys think of the pikmin series?


----------



## Jennifer

It's okay. I think it's cute, but the timer always stresses me out and I get too sad when they die so I never played more than the first one...


----------



## Mary

Jeremy said:


> Noooooooooo don't tell him this!



Oh, he can sleep. You were admin first, so you'll have to babysit us while he is gone. Who said so?
I said so. Mary has spoken!


----------



## oath2order

Hey, admins, if I wrote up a guide on how to sent TBT Bells to someone, would you consider adding it to the Bell System Beginner's Guide? It would make my PMs to people A LOT shorter, and it would help make trading a little easier for those of us who trade in the Marketplace.

Alternatively, if I posted it in the Marketplace, would you sticky it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you want to.


----------



## oath2order

Awesome.

I've been doing quite a bit of trading and it would help to have something to link to. Thanks  Just gotta type this up.


----------



## Mino

Jeremy vs. Andy in Turkish wrestling - who would win?


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> Jeremy vs. Andy in Turkish wrestling - who would win?



Jeremy 'cause he's got them boobs you feel me


----------



## oath2order

Hey staff, can you make it so we can lock our own threads in the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## Kenshingumi

Jennifer said:


> It's okay. I think it's cute, but the timer always stresses me out and I get too sad when they die so I never played more than the first one...



Yup, the timer is stressful.
But if you REALLY want a stressful game, try pikmin 2. 
Stress level 9/10 for pikmin 2, 4/10 for pikmin 3 for me anyways


----------



## Mao

because I am an idiot I clicked a thing which says 'pay 100 bells to view' (jake D:<) and I think it's actually took my bells unless you are trolling me tbt i will kill you if you aren't but i will kill you if you are anyways xD


----------



## Jennifer

Kenshingumi said:


> Yup, the timer is stressful.
> But if you REALLY want a stressful game, try pikmin 2.
> Stress level 9/10 for pikmin 2, 4/10 for pikmin 3 for me anyways



Why would I want to really play one when I say I don't play the games for that specific reason?  

Hazelx - Yes it did :/ "Today, 01:54 PM	Content	Spent 100.0 Bells	Post"


----------



## Mao

Cry D: ok my bad. At least I know now, and everyone else


----------



## slushpup231

Does anyone know how to post a thread/ forum thing????


----------



## Mao

ZanessaGaily said:


> Go on the proper board, top left corner +Post New Thread
> 
> here's a picture to help:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> top left corner:



Here, read this post :3


----------



## oath2order

Hey staff, did you know this is the first post of east coast 2014 on the forum?


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> Hey staff, did you know this is the first post of east coast 2014 on the forum?



Hey oath, did you know no one gives a ****?


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> Hey oath, did you know no one gives a ****?



what jake said


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Hey oath, did you know no one gives a ****?



u mad bro


----------



## Zeiro

oath that meme is from like 2009


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> u mad bro



no because you didn't even make the first post 

check the activity stream

> http://www.belltreeforums.com/activity.php



Spoiler


----------



## oath2order

The Villager Trading Plaza isn't a board.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> The Villager Trading Plaza isn't a board.



maybe next year you will get the first post xo


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys please.

If we're going to start the new year off like this, I'll buy you both a room so you can settle it there.


----------



## oath2order

Oh dear lord no.


----------



## Zeiro

Gallows you just made my night.


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

I'm trying to upload a new avatar for myself, with the avatar being a .png file and the forum uploader won't accept it as it says "The .jpeg tags are wrong." How can I fix this?


----------



## Squeaky

Are art/product/whatever commissions for real money (ie. Paypal transfer) allowed?  I've seen a few people on the Museum offer dollar prices it but I'm not sure... (for some reason I don't think so...)


----------



## TerryMartin

I have been trying to find this in "FAQ" but no Luck, What are the "Tickets" used for under the avatars?


----------



## Farobi

Sooo, no more White Feather restocks?


----------



## Jake

Farobi said:


> Sooo, no more White Feather restocks?



> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...EST-WINNERS!&p=2129779&viewfull=1#post2129779



Justin said:


> Regarding the Shop and any prizes, we will be doing a final restock of White, Purple, and Pink feathers in the Shop at an announced time within the next couple days. (after the winner tickets have been distributed, I recommend waiting to spend them until the restock!)



Enjoy your pixels!!


----------



## FireNinja1

Who gave Thunder and Jubs 6,041 tickets? No fair!


----------



## Lassy

FireNinja1 said:


> Who gave Thunder and Jubs 6,041 tickets? No fair!



Omfg. I also want that many! •^•


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

How do you use a GIF avatar?? And I still don't understand how you actually earn TBT bells!


----------



## Thunder

TerryMartin said:


> I have been trying to find this in "FAQ" but no Luck, What are the "Tickets" used for under the avatars?



You can find it in the Useful Links section of the rules page. 

Tickets are an alternative form of currency you could earn while the fair was in-progress, if you've checked out the shop you'll notice a number of items are only purchasable with them.



Gamergirladvance said:


> How do you use a GIF avatar?? And I still don't understand how you actually earn TBT bells!


Horus is probably better at explaining this than I am, so:



Horus said:


> The Gif needs to be exactly 100x100 (or 150x100 with the width extension) or it doesn't work. Has something to do with the site resizing it.



Of course, you're gonna need the animated avatar add-on before you can use an animated avatar.



FireNinja1 said:


> Who gave Thunder and Jubs 6,041 tickets? No fair!



If there were no fair we wouldn't have tickets in the first place.


----------



## windfall

When is the January birthstone going to be in stock?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Could someone on staff please respond to this question of mine? 



mlnintendo97 said:


> I'm trying to upload a new avatar for myself, with the avatar being a .png file and the forum uploader won't accept it as it says "The .jpeg tags are wrong." How can I fix this?


----------



## Zanessa

mlnintendo97 said:


> Could someone on staff please respond to this question of mine?



Try posting it on a website like imgur and use the website link?


----------



## Mao

mlnintendo97 said:


> Could someone on staff please respond to this question of mine?



Not sure if it'll work but go to a program like paint, save as the image and I think you can change the save file thing. Or like ZanessaGaily said, use imgur or tinypic :3


----------



## Jake

Is it possible to put tag prefixes in other boards, just not the AC board?
They could be useful for the TBT Marketplace (buying/selling/shop) and The Museum (gallery [show off your artwork]/request [request an artwork]/service [free sig/artwork making]) - looking at the board it seems people also put shops in there, too.

idk it's a pretty good idea inside the AC boards, I think it could be useful outside of them, too.


----------



## Kellybear

I totally agree with the tag prefixes.. I posted a thread in the TBT Marketplace and was confused when I couldn't find a tag lol.

Also, is there a reason we can't close threads in the TBT Marketplace?


----------



## VillageDweller

Kellybear said:


> Also, is there a reason we can't close threads in the TBT Marketplace?



You can't close threads anywhere apart from the AC boards (or at least the villager trading plaza idk about the rest soz i am not mod but i wanted 2 give you a quick answer)


----------



## Prof Gallows

mlnintendo97 said:


> I'm trying to upload a new avatar for myself, with the avatar being a .png file and the forum uploader won't accept it as it says "The .jpeg tags are wrong." How can I fix this?



It sounds like the image you're trying to upload isn't saved properly. So you may have saved/downloaded it as a png, but the file itself isn't actually a png. Uploading it to imgur or another image hosting site will probably fix it.


----------



## Silversea

Dolby said:


> Do you mods feel like this thread is becoming a site of useless questions, posts, and spam?



I'm not sure, I think the previous time someone asked this question it got lost in a mass of useless questions, post and spam so we'll never know.


----------



## oath2order

Kellybear said:


> I totally agree with the tag prefixes.. I posted a thread in the TBT Marketplace and was confused when I couldn't find a tag lol.
> 
> *Also, is there a reason we can't close threads in the TBT Marketplace?*



YES. I would love this.


----------



## Byngo

Can the almighty staff lower the temperatures in the midwest? With windchill, it will be -20 to 40 throughout the midwest. x-x


----------



## Kaiaa

I believe I'm the only staff from the midwest and I say no to lowering the temperature 
I don't want the snow!


----------



## Byngo

Well. I don't know why I put lower. LOL. I meant to say raise it. *facepalm*


----------



## lea

Lunatic said:


> Well. I don't know why I put lower. LOL. I meant to say raise it. *facepalm*



Yeah, I was wondering why you wanted it colder than it already is!


----------



## Kaiaa

Lunatic said:


> Well. I don't know why I put lower. LOL. I meant to say raise it. *facepalm*



Lol I will try to get my weather machine up and working to make it warmer but I think it's just an old movie prop. We'll see.


----------



## VillageDweller

Just by any chance are there any plans to have a new mod(s) any time soon?


----------



## EpicGengar1

Noob question but how do I get tickets?


----------



## Justin

VillageDweller said:


> Just by any chance are there any plans to have a new mod(s) any time soon?



No comment. 



EpicGengar1 said:


> Noob question but how do I get tickets?



They are the remnants from the Fair event which is for the most part over, but hasn't been completely wrapped up yet. (hopefully within the next few days) So basically, you cannot get them, they'll be going away soon.


----------



## Tiberius

does anyone have an aquarius urn. I would be really appreciative if any of you would like to trade it to me for some fun item of mine. I have s0me pretty rad stuff in my wardrobe. Merci!


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> No comment.



HOLLA PRAISE MAH JESUS


----------



## Stargazer741

Multi colored user titles when, guys?


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> No comment.



Congratulations to a certain scum-buddy!


----------



## Cress

Tiberius said:


> does anyone have an aquarius urn. I would be really appreciative if any of you would like to trade it to me for some fun item of mine. I have s0me pretty rad stuff in my wardrobe. Merci!



That should be in the Re-Tail board.


----------



## oath2order

Also the Aquarius Urn hasn't been released??

1/20/14


----------



## Espurr96

What do the items do in the shop once we buy them? (The forum shop, not the game shop)


----------



## Xela

Hello, Mino?

I was about to engage in trade with Goldenapple. But sadly, we couldn't connect due to a WiFi error. She then left me a negative rating even though we didn't trade. I am astounded she actually went to do that. Either I want my rating fixed, or have my rating fixed and someone please explain to her that, that was not necessary.

Thanks,
     Not589


----------



## Jennifer

I removed it since that's not really what the feedback is for and it's not like only half the trade was complete.


----------



## Xela

Jennifer said:


> I removed it since that's not really what the feedback is for and it's not like only half the trade was complete.



Thank you SO very much


----------



## Jake

can a mod find the gallery thread i made in the museum for me?
I'd find it myself but for some reason it doesn't let me go past page 3 of the threads I've made and I'd prefer to bump it up instead of making a new one.


ok found it using the search feature but i'd still like to know why i can't view past page 3 of threads i've made


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> can a mod find the gallery thread i made in the museum for me?
> I'd find it myself but for some reason it doesn't let me go past page 3 of the threads I've made and I'd prefer to bump it up instead of making a new one.
> 
> 
> ok found it using the search feature but i'd still like to know why i can't view past page 3 of threads i've made



I see beyond page 3 just fine. Although to be fair my thread list isn't the same as yours, all I see are "Reported post by Jake!" threads. Hundreds of them.


----------



## Jake

Spoiler












rip me

maybe mine is just weird 'cause I logged out and tried to view as a guest and I still couldn't see past what I showed in the image


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> rip me
> 
> maybe mine is just weird 'cause I logged out and tried to view as a guest and I still couldn't see past what I showed in the image



It's just because you have so many threads. The button on your profile page isn't "View _all_ started threads." it's, "View _latest_ started threads." As you have hundreds of reports, which also equals hundreds of threads, the search for your latest threads is being restricted. This is a feature vBulletin has to stop the servers being bogged down and to improve performance.


----------



## Jake

OHHHHHHHHH
so there isn't a way to view all threads i've made?


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> OHHHHHHHHH
> so there isn't a way to view all threads i've made?



Afraid not unless Jeremy increases the search amount, which I wouldn't recommend he do because of server issues.


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> Afraid not unless Jeremy increases the search amount, which I wouldn't recommend he do because of server issues.



ok then just wanted to stalk myself
thank you for help


----------



## FireNinja1

Can I put a spoiler tag below my signature picture (meaning w/o links) and still comply with sig guidelines?


----------



## Jennifer

It'd be kind of cutting it close--but it's hard to check without seeing it in place.


----------



## FireNinja1

Got it up. If it's over limits I can easily remove the tags, this is sort of a test run.


----------



## Kaiaa

FireNinja1 said:


> Can I put a spoiler tag below my signature picture (meaning w/o links) and still comply with sig guidelines?



I like the signature but unfortunately spoilers put people over the limit all the time 
You can remove the spoiler and just keep the text if you'd like, however.


----------



## FireNinja1

Ah well.  I'll see if I can get the sig maker to get it to comply.


----------



## Thunder

Espurr96 said:


> What do the items do in the shop once we buy them? (The forum shop, not the game shop)



Collectibles are really only for aesthetics. After being purchased, up to ten of 'em can be displayed below your profile.

Add-ons can also be displayed below your profile, but are for more than just looks. What they do are pretty self-explanatory, if that's not enough for you, hovering over an item will give you a more detailed explanation.


----------



## Blu Rose

Stargazer741 said:


> LADIES AND GENTLEMEN OF TBT
> 
> I HAVE A TEST FOR YOU
> 
> OPEN THE SPOILER, VIEW THE ENTIRE PICTURE FROM START TO FINISH
> 
> AND IN ONE WORD, DESCRIBE HOW YOU FEEL ABOUT IT
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Don't open if you have a weak stomach.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> no its not a scary thing, just open it



Kids, this is America for you.

Edit: Yes, I know it was posted a while ago.
Ummm...
Are there any rules for posting in dead threads? Sorry if thus has already been asked, I'm just a tad bit curious...


----------



## BellGreen

I think you can bump a thread if the topic is still relevant and popular. You can bump any thread in The Basement even though the reason why its at the bottom is because it's bad =P


----------



## oath2order

What's a permission group?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Those are usergroups. We don't use that feature.


If we did, what I think it lets you do is join public user groups that would have some sort of permissions. I'll ask Justin about it if he doesn't reply before then.


----------



## Stargazer741

> That ticket count on Prof. Gallows




え？何？！地獄が起こっている、これは冗談のいくつかの種類ですか？


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stargazer741 said:


> え？何？！地獄が起こっている、これは冗談のいくつかの種類ですか？



I never joke.

The ticket war will never be forgotten.


----------



## Stargazer741

Prof Gallows said:


> I never joke.
> 
> The ticket war will never be forgotten.



You can't just flash dat mad stash of tickets like that, it can cause madness!


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> I never joke.
> 
> The ticket war will never be forgotten.



tch, smalltime.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stargazer741 said:


> You can't just flash dat mad stash of tickets like that, it can cause madness!









Madness?

*THIS*



*IS*



*THE*



*BELL TREE*​


----------



## Stargazer741

STOP STOP STOP

YOU'RE ALL CRAZY


----------



## Prof Gallows

Spoiler: Thunder vs Prof. Gallows



Jubs is Spiderman


----------



## Stargazer741

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Thunder vs Prof. Gallows
> 
> 
> 
> Jubs is Spiderman


who's spider man supposed to be? Sockhead?

shoot, I didn't see the note at the top of the picture


----------



## Justin

No that's me as I wait for Gallows and Thunder to crash the forum with their ticket spam.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stargazer741 said:


> who's spider man supposed to be? Sockhead?



I put in there that Jubs is Spiderman, but either of them is pretty funny lol

it'll be Thunder who crashed the forum.

He's Master Crash.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Stargazer741 said:


> who's spider man supposed to be? Sockhead?



It's "Thunder vs Prof. Gallows" xD
Gallows why are you a Viking?


----------



## Stargazer741

OK I'VE GOT YOUR ATTENTIONS NOW, THUNDER AND GALLOWS

MULTI COLORED USER TITLES WHEN


----------



## Justin

Stargazer741 said:


> OK I'VE GOT YOUR ATTENTIONS NOW, THUNDER AND GALLOWS
> 
> MULTI COLORED USER TITLES WHEN




Never.

_never say never_


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Never.
> 
> _never say never_


----------



## Stargazer741

Justin said:


> Never.
> 
> _never say never_



Looks like its time for death, now.



Spoiler: Psst



Did the raffles for the Bell Tree Fair end already?



- - - Post Merge - - -

Dangit, Jake, your video made my tablet lag like crazy


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> Spoiler: Thunder vs Prof. Gallows
> 
> 
> 
> Jubs is Spiderman



dubs dibs on iron man


----------



## Mao

FROZEN AVATARS AND SIGS... EVERYWHERE. I'm changing my user title to 'Let it go' and I already have the snowflakes. I HAS THIS PLANNED ALL ALONG, DATTEBAYO.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Hazelx said:


> FROZEN AVATARS AND SIGS... EVERYWHERE. I'm changing my user title to 'Let it go' and I already have the snowflakes. I HAS THIS PLANNED ALL ALONG, DATTEBAYO.



Do it.

Everyone must do it.


----------



## Stargazer741

Frozen wasn't that good.

Was it?


----------



## VillageDweller

Stargazer741 said:


> Frozen wasn't that good.
> 
> Was it?



idk watching that video made me wanna see it


ok mods which one of you is the best.


----------



## Jake

http://www.belltreeforums.com/announcement.php?f=&a=24

is this only in the AC board?


----------



## Jennifer

Jake. said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/announcement.php?f=&a=24
> 
> is this only in the AC board?



No, it's for everywhere, but I only put the announcement in the AC boards since I've found that's where the issue usually was.


----------



## Mary

And I'll be a *looks at puddle* HAPPPY SNOWMAN!


----------



## Blu Rose

Stargazer741 said:


> Frozen wasn't that good.
> 
> Was it?



The relationships, in my opinion, blossomed way too quickly.
If they had gotten into more trouble, and also the love between Auna and Kristoff didn't just blossom immediately (they really showed no feelings toward each other on the trip. I can't see them as anything more than friends), then the movie would have been much better.
But, that is my opinion.


----------



## oath2order

Blu Rose said:


> The relationships, in my opinion, blossomed way too quickly.
> If they had gotten into more trouble, and also the love between Auna and Kristoff didn't just blossom immediately (they really showed no feelings toward each other on the trip. I can't see them as anything more than friends), then the movie would have been much better.
> But, that is my opinion.



It's an hour and a half long film what do you expect -_-


----------



## Stevey Queen

How do I get a gif in my signature? It won't let me and I know I have seen people with gifs in their sig.


----------



## VillageDweller

LoveMcQueen said:


> How do I get a gif in my signature? It won't let me and I know I have seen people with gifs in their sig.



I looked at my sig permissions and got dis "Can Upload Animated GIF for SignatureNo"
so maybe you need to buy the avatar animation thing??? i'm not sure :x


----------



## a potato

I know you don't approve of making scammer threads, but what should someone do if they think they got scammed?


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> I know you don't approve of making scammer threads, but what should someone do if they think they got scammed?



I think you have to PM a mod with all the screenshots you can find.
Privately blacklisting them and sending them negative feedback is the only other thing you can do, I'm afraid :/


----------



## a potato

Unfortunately, I don't have any screenshots, but I do have a friend to vouch that someone did scam. I think I'm going to wait and see if the person will come back online and talk with them and try to fix the situation before I do anything.
But now I know what to do!


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> Unfortunately, I don't have any screenshots, but I do have a friend to vouch that someone did scam. I think I'm going to wait and see if the person will come back online and talk with them and try to fix the situation before I do anything.
> But now I know what to do!


Oh wait, I might have worded that a bit wrong!
As in, screenshots of you agreeing to trade, not on the game. (Although that would probably help too I suppose)


----------



## a potato

Ohhhh
I have plenty of those.


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> Ohhhh
> I have plenty of those.



Woop!
I'm so sorry that happened to you though! I hope it all gets resolved.. :c


----------



## a potato

Yeah, me too. I sent them a PM just now asking them if they knew they had to go, but they went offline like 5 minutes after they left my town. Luckily I didn't lose someone I was attached to.


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> Yeah, me too. I sent them a PM just now asking them if they knew they had to go, but they went offline like 5 minutes after they left my town. Luckily I didn't lose someone I was attached to.



*was that the one for Flora or*


----------



## a potato

*yes it was but i was planning on getting rid of her soon but i knew it was too good to be true, but still it's like aaaargh


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> *yes it was but i was planning on getting rid of her soon but i knew it was too good to be true, but still it's like aaaargh



still why are people so mean like that ffs
yOU HAD BETTER GET YOUR MARSHAL


----------



## a potato

exactly now i feel @-@ do you still have your cycling thread?


----------



## Mary

Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure you got scammed. Good luck! I hope everything gets worked out.


----------



## a potato

Mary said:


> Unfortunately, I'm pretty sure you got scammed. Good luck! I hope everything gets worked out.



Yeah, me too. -_-
I'm glad that we have wi-fi ratings >


----------



## Mary

Eridan Ampora said:


> Yeah, me too. -_-
> I'm glad that we have wi-fi ratings >



I get torn between being nice and being safe. I don't want to be scammed, but I don't want to be a paranoid ***hole either, ya know?


----------



## a potato

Mary said:


> I get torn between being nice and being safe. I don't want to be scammed, but I don't want to be a paranoid ***hole either, ya know?



I know exactly what you mean.
At least there are most likely people on the forum who might be nice enough to help me. UuU


----------



## Mary

Eridan Ampora said:


> I know exactly what you mean.
> At least there are most likely people on the forum who might be nice enough to help me. UuU



Again, crossing my fingers that everything works out. I hate to see people get scammed, it makes my heart ache for them.


----------



## a potato

Mary said:


> Again, crossing my fingers that everything works out. I hate to see people get scammed, it makes my heart ache for them.



Thanks for the sympathy. Still waiting to really do anything to prove that is was a scam.


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> exactly now i feel @-@ do you still have your cycling thread?



actually I'm starting it up again tomorrow yey 
dARN SCAMMERS


----------



## a potato

Melleia said:


> actually I'm starting it up again tomorrow yey
> dARN SCAMMERS



Umm, I have a question...
do you still do reserves? and could you reserve you-know-who for special reasons if you do?


----------



## Princess Weeb

Eridan Ampora said:


> Umm, I have a question...
> do you still do reserves? and could you reserve you-know-who for special reasons if you do?



I haven't decided yet actually, I'll think about it... :3
Well, at least it was only Flora, I suppose?
*I hope this gets sorted out though ~~*


----------



## a potato

Melleia said:


> I haven't decided yet actually, I'll think about it... :3
> Well, at least it was only Flora, I suppose?
> *I hope this gets sorted out though ~~*



:3
I'm just glad I wasn't really attached to her.


----------



## Mary

Yeah! dARN you, scammers. xD


----------



## a potato

Mary said:


> Yeah! dARN you, scammers. xD



You are the best, Mary!


----------



## Cress

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php
Who's Miranda? And why does Kaiaa live in a hamburger?

- - - Post Merge - - -

And where is Mino was right?


----------



## Swiftstream

Hi staff,

I have received a wifi rating from a user but he/she has not done anything over wifi with me. It's not a bad rating but I'm pretty sure wifi ratings shouldn't be used in that way. So is it possible to have it removed?


----------



## Mino

PuffleKirby21 said:


> And where is Mino was right?



I don't even know.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php
> Who's Miranda?



She's a former administrator. She's been busy as of late.


----------



## Jennifer

Swiftstream said:


> Hi staff,
> 
> I have received a wifi rating from a user but he/she has not done anything over wifi with me. It's not a bad rating but I'm pretty sure wifi ratings shouldn't be used in that way. So is it possible to have it removed?



Yeah, Wifi ratings are only for transactions so I went and removed it.


----------



## Blu Rose

oath2order said:


> It's an hour and a half long film what do you expect -_-



I know, but still!
It just gives me a weird fuzzy feeling inside.
And, I hate it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

LoveMcQueen said:


> How do I get a gif in my signature? It won't let me and I know I have seen people with gifs in their sig.



Don't upload it directly to the site.


It's generally never a good idea to directly upload to TBT. It's a lot better to upload it to imgur.com or some other image hosting site and use the


----------



## Snow

YOUR TICKET COUNT GALLOWS O_O

are you still winning?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yes I believe I am still winning.


----------



## Jake

wat


Spoiler











I can see thread + title perfectly fine in the villager trading plaza tho


Spoiler


----------



## Prof Gallows

No idea.

All I know is that the title is way too big. lol


----------



## Stargazer741

Prof Gallows said:


> No idea.
> 
> All I know is that the title is way too big. lol



GALLOWS PLEASE


----------



## Cress

Snow said:


> YOUR TICKET COUNT GALLOWS O_O
> 
> are you still winning?



When it gets into 3 lines of numbers and they go into the signature, I think it's safe to assume that Gallows is winning.


----------



## Thunder

Mino said:


> I don't even know.



Christ Mino, I've explained this to you.



Prof Gallows said:


> Yes I believe I am still winning.


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> When it gets into 3 lines of numbers and they go into the signature, I think it's safe to assume that Gallows is winning.



Never mind. Can you do that for me Thunder?


----------



## VioletPrincess

May I ask how you change the colour of your title?


----------



## Thunder

Sansa22 said:


> May I ask how you change the colour of your title?



There's an option for it in the shop under the "Add-ons" tab.


----------



## a potato

Do the things in the shop ever get restocked? It seems like some have never gotten to be restocked.


----------



## Mary

About every six months.
Sorry, staff, please don't murder me.
thunder


----------



## a potato

Oh wow. :U
I wonder when the next restock is.


----------



## Mary

Um... Less than six months from now. X.x


----------



## a potato

Lol.
I hope it comes soon!


----------



## Thunder

The restocks are little sporadic, but they're a little more common than six months.

Although some things are just permanently out of stock and haven't been removed from the shop (for instance, the user title change, as the description states, can be freely edited without needing to spend bells)


----------



## Blu Rose

Hey...
Still a bit new here, but how did you all become admins/moderators?
Sorry if I should know this, and I know that some of you have been here since the site started...

And, I am just wondering.


----------



## Thunder

Well, I was walking down the street, having my own life when suddenly Justin knocked me out and kidnapped me.


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> Well, I was walking down the street, having my own life when suddenly Justin knocked me out and kidnapped me.



After weeks of training in The Basement I let him go.

Go to work for me that is.


----------



## Blu Rose

Ummm...

Thanks for answering?


----------



## Dolby

Justin said:


> After weeks of training in The Basement I let him go.
> 
> Go to work for me that is.



Did he ever try to escape?


----------



## Byngo

Justin said:


> After weeks of training in The Basement I let him go.
> 
> Go to work for me that is.



What happens in the basement?


----------



## Cress

Justin said:


> After weeks of training in The Basement I let him go.
> 
> Go to work for me that is.



And was Kaiaa trapped in a hamburger until the end of training? (Fine, I'll stop it now.)


----------



## Justin

Lunatic said:


> What happens in the basement?



What happens in The Basement stays in The Basement.


----------



## Blu Rose

Justin said:


> What happens in The Basement stays in The Basement.



Ooh!
Can I go?


----------



## a potato

I'm trying to buy the username change, but it says I have insufficient funds even though I have 1000 bells. What should I do to buy the username change?
EDIT: Nevermind. It's working now.


----------



## Mary

Blu Rose said:


> Ooh!
> Can I go?



In a body bag.


----------



## Redacted

Would you ever be interested in making this forum a Google+ community?


----------



## Minties

This may be a stupid question, but is it possible to organize the order that items show up from your inventory? 

<--- drives me nuts sometimes.


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> This may be a stupid question, but is it possible to organize the order that items show up from your inventory?
> 
> <--- drives me nuts sometimes.



Not at this time, sorry. You can however decide which ones show up by using the Hidden checkboxes to display your favourites.


----------



## Lassy

Justin said:


> Not at this time, sorry. You can however decide which ones show up by using the Hidden checkboxes to display your favourites.



Oh. I do hope it'll be possible one day, I've hidden my cake, orange, pear and other stuff because otherwise it looks messed up x_x


----------



## Kaiaa

Blu Rose said:


> Hey...
> Still a bit new here, but how did you all become admins/moderators?
> Sorry if I should know this, and I know that some of you have been here since the site started...
> 
> And, I am just wondering.



It was a dark and dreary Friday the 13th when I was selected from a group of elite initiates. The rain was pouring down and the thunder (not Thunder) rocked the building as we stood there in the announcement room shaking with anticipation. Suddenly the lights went out and Justin, thinking he was sly, got out one of those Twister (the game) spinners with everyones name on it and gave it a spin. He gave it three good spins. The lights came back on and he quickly concealed the spinner. He then walked up to the mic and announced my acceptance as a moderator. But now, thinking on it, I'm not sure if it was good luck or bad luck that got me here. The world may never know.



PuffleKirby21 said:


> And was Kaiaa trapped in a hamburger until the end of training? (Fine, I'll stop it now.)



Actually, I was once stuck in a jar but now find it quite comforting in my hamburger bed.


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> It was a dark and dreary Friday the 13th



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...tors-Jas0n-Jennifer-and-Kaiaa&highlight=Kaiaa

I totally expected to come here and say "lol it was actually on this date"

Yeah no turns out it actually was a Friday the 13th go figure.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Do the newer mods ever miss their *Super Kawaii Desu~ Global Moderator* status?


----------



## Byngo

Justin said:


> What happens in The Basement stays in The Basement.



Oh my, sounds spicy!


----------



## Mao

Mods what's yo your favourite song?


----------



## oath2order

Hey, mods, do you want to build a snowman?


----------



## Trundle

Welcome to the Salty Spittoon, how tough are ya?


----------



## Blu Rose

Trundle said:


> Welcome to the Salty Spittoon, how tough are ya?



I ate a bowl of nails this morning.


----------



## Byngo

Mods: Is Blu Rose a mod?


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> It was a dark and dreary Friday the 13th when I was selected from a group of elite initiates. The rain was pouring down and the thunder (not Thunder) rocked the building as we stood there in the announcement room shaking with anticipation. Suddenly the lights went out and Justin, thinking he was sly, got out one of those Twister (the game) spinners with everyones name on it and gave it a spin. He gave it three good spins. The lights came back on and he quickly concealed the spinner. He then walked up to the mic and announced my acceptance as a moderator. But now, thinking on it, I'm not sure if it was good luck or bad luck that got me here. The world may never know.



I can confirm this is accurate of our moderator selection process.


----------



## Blu Rose

Lunatic said:


> Mods: Is Blu Rose a mod?



If I were, I'd be extremely lucky.
I only joined two months ago!

Edit: You just HAVE to love your tickets, Justin.


----------



## Thunder

Kaiaa said:


> Suddenly the lights went out and Justin, thinking he was sly, got out one of those Twister (the game) spinners



I got stuck with this:






Also if I had to pick a favorite song... It'd probably be Spaceman by the Killers.


----------



## Jennifer

Tom said:


> Do the newer mods ever miss their *Super Kawaii Desu~ Global Moderator* status?



So much T~T



oath2order said:


> Hey, mods, do you want to build a snowman?



Yes <3



Hazelx said:


> Mods what's yo your favourite song?



I actually don't have one.


----------



## typhoonmoore

Mods: Do ya like sammichs?


----------



## Blu Rose

Justin said:


> I can confirm this is accurate of our moderator selection process.



Obviously.
After all, Thunder is a moderator!

I guess I have one more question:

How are bans achieved?
Rather, who has been banned, and for what reasons?


----------



## lea

I noticed that I accidentally sent a friend request, and can't figure out how to cancel it. Could you please tell me how to cancel after a friend request has been sent? Thanks.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blu Rose said:


> How are bans achieved?
> Rather, who has been banned, and for what reasons?



You have to do something serious to get banned permanently. Temporary bans are a lot more common, but even those don't happen very often.

To land yourself a temp-ban you'd have to keep breaking the rules. You'd receive a few warnings, and then infractions. Depending on what you're doing you could get 2 or 3 infractions before being given a two day ban. After that, if I'm the one doing the banning, I go to three days, then five days, and if I have to ban you again after your five days is up I bump it to two weeks.

I've only ever had one person I've had to ban multiple times like that. Their ban went all the way up to like.. two months.


----------



## lea

lea said:


> I noticed that I accidentally sent a friend request, and can't figure out how to cancel it. Could you please tell me how to cancel after a friend request has been sent? Thanks.



Never mind, I figured it out. I just deleted the contact and saved, then added the contact again. I don't know if it deleted the friend request on their end, but it did on mine.


----------



## Mino

Why isn't SockHead banned?


----------



## Murray

Mino said:


> Why isn't SockHead banned?



keep your friends close and your enemies closer


----------



## Mary

Yes, very good question. I, for one, would also like to know.


----------



## Cariad

How do you change the name of a thread


----------



## Jake

click edit on the first post and then go advanced options and you can do it from there.
or you can double click next to the threads title on the forum board and change it from there.

that's probably a **** explanation someone else could probably do a better job so soz if it doesn't make sense


----------



## Cariad

Jake. said:


> click edit on the first post and then go advanced options and you can do it from there.
> or you can double click next to the threads title on the forum board and change it from there.
> 
> that's probably a **** explanation someone else could probably do a better job so soz if it doesn't make sense



Thanks, a very good explanation


----------



## Blu Rose

Mino said:


> Why isn't SockHead banned?



You don't exactly have the cleanest slate yourself...



Mino said:


> Masturbate.


----------



## Murray

Blu Rose said:


> You don't exactly have the cleanest slate yourself...



shhh you dont get jokes its ok


----------



## Mino

Blu Rose said:


> You don't exactly have the cleanest slate yourself...



I only have one infraction, and even that one was SockHead's fault entirely.

Edit - He really should be banned.


----------



## Mary

Eh. He adds color to this forum. I can't really imagine it without him.


----------



## Mino

Mary said:


> Eh. He adds color to this forum. I can't really imagine it without him.








#imaginenosockhead


----------



## Mary

No!!!! Sock is staying. Non-negotiable.


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> #imaginenosockhead



[size=-2]hi mino how are you??? <3333[/size]​





[size=-2]also this is how i type from now on 'cause plenty of other members basically do it anyway so may as well join the bandwagon <3 (◠‿◠✿)
[/size]​


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mary said:


> No!!!! Sock is staying. Non-negotiable.



Hey, I'm completely with Mino on this one. But it's not up to me.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mary said:


> Eh. He adds color to this forum. I can't really imagine it without him.


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Lassy

Just curious, what has sockhead done?!


----------



## Mino

Lassy said:


> Just curious, what has sockhead done?!



It's rated M for Mature.


----------



## Byngo

Mino said:


> It's rated M for Mature.



Okay, I _need_ to know.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lunatic said:


> Okay, I _need_ to know.



It's all done and over with now. No need to bring any of it back up.


----------



## Zeiro

we almost halfway through january, where the new birthstone at?


----------



## Blu Rose

Prof Gallows said:


> It's all done and over with now. No need to bring any of it back up.



What happens in The Basement stays in The Basement?


----------



## Justin

Reizo said:


> we almost halfway through january, where the new birthstone at?



Probably today or tomorrow when we've finished the Fair completely.


----------



## Silversea

I think Justin wins the ticket race.

Also, excuses. Thunder probably is too lazy to have finished the January stone yet.


----------



## Thunder

Silversea said:


> Thunder probably is too lazy to have finished the January stone yet.



I'll make a boxing glove collectible and sock you in the nose with it


----------



## Mary

Man, can I get one? I have a few people I'd love to do that to.


----------



## typhoonmoore

IS ONE OF THEM ME?! =DDD


----------



## Thunder

It's a Thunder-only collectible, sorry guys.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Thunder said:


> It's a Thunder-only collectible, sorry guys.



wow selfish >:I


----------



## Murray

its ok it'll take months for thunder to make it


----------



## Thunder

I had all the birthstones created ages ago, you wankers.


----------



## Blu Rose

Thunder said:


> I had all the birthstones created ages ago, you wankers.



You wish we were...

Anyways, so you are just keeping all the birthstones to yourself?
I don't collect them... yet.


----------



## Jennifer

Thunder said:


> I had all the birthstones created ages ago



Yep...all the birthstones were created at the same time so. Not sure why it hasn't been added in yet.


----------



## Mino

I got SockHead banned.

You're all welcome.


----------



## Mary

What? Please tell me you're kidding.


----------



## 3DSfan134

I had a dream that Jubs was there. I saw him with my own eyes. He gave me a Red Pinwheel from the Fair. If only that dream was real. He said "Hey 3DSfan134, I'll make you a deal. Give me tickets so that I'll give you a Red Pinwheel. I said "You're sure?" He just said yes and well we made a deal. If Justin's here, plz tell him that he was in my dream.

*ON-TOPIC:* Please tell me that the new birthstone is real. If only I could imagine.........anyone knows what the next birthstone is?


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> I got SockHead banned.
> 
> You're all welcome.









ughhhHHH MY LIFE IS OVER


----------



## Mary

I think I'm gonna cry right now.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Mino said:


> I got SockHead banned.
> 
> You're all welcome.



Do you want the bounty wired to your account?


----------



## Mary

But... You were my only friend ;.;


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mary said:


> But... You were my only friend ;.;



Time to make new friends.


----------



## Mary

Prof Gallows said:


> Time to make new friends.




But... I don't want new friends!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is it okay to kill Mino or no? I'm guessing no, but it was worth asking.


----------



## typhoonmoore

Mary said:


> But... I don't want new friends!



*IM YOUR FRIEND*
xD prolly not


----------



## Mary

Meh.


----------



## typhoonmoore

*=I*


----------



## Mary

I'm still crying.. Geez.
Thanks for the birthstone.


----------



## Dolby

KarlaKGB said:


> Do you want the bounty wired to your account?



I'll contribute to the bounty


----------



## Horus

KarlaKGB said:


> Do you want the bounty wired to your account?





Dolby said:


> I'll contribute to the bounty



Don't worry guys, I'll take care of it. I got a coupon for 50% off commemorating the 50th ban of Sockhead.


----------



## Redacted

My question never got answered. Can I post it again?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Giantmushroom said:


> My question never got answered. Can I post it again?



If you want.


----------



## Thunder

Mary said:


> Thanks for the birthstone.



YOU'RE WELCOME


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Probably this question has been already answered thousand somewhere but I cant find it >< so the common question is...how do I transfer TBT bell?


----------



## Cou

sn0wxyuki said:


> Probably this question has been already answered thousand somewhere but I cant find it >< so the common question is...how do I transfer TBT bell?



Just click on the user (you wanna transfer to)'s bell count, and the option should show up. ^^


----------



## oath2order

sn0wxyuki said:


> Probably this question has been already answered thousand somewhere but I cant find it >< so the common question is...how do I transfer TBT bell?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?120510-The-Bell-System-Sending-Bells-to-Another-User


----------



## Minties

Thunder said:


> YOU'RE WELCOME



This is why we love you.


----------



## proddc

will there be a bell tree forum app soon?.. (please) itd make everything tons easier


----------



## KarlaKGB

proddc said:


> will there be a bell tree forum app soon?.. (please) itd make everything tons easier



I find the mobile site to be more than adequate


----------



## Mary

The mobile site is too confusing for me. I use the regular even when on mobile.


----------



## Mao

proddc said:


> will there be a bell tree forum app soon?.. (please) itd make everything tons easier



Uhm, not sure if this will help but at the bottom of the screen when you're on a mobile, click full site :3 *you will have to do a lot of zooming in* and it'll bring you to something that some what looks like what it looks like on a pc ^_^

Also, I think it's beeen asking before but any way how to get more than 5 images in your sig? Just 'cuz I want to show off people's art o:


----------



## Blu Rose

Mino said:


> I got SockHead banned.
> 
> You're all welcome.



He was even the one sponsoring you, as ad-MINO-strator...

*cries*


----------



## Mary

Is SockHead permanently banned?
(not asking why, just curious as to whether we'll see him again)


----------



## BungoTheElf

Mary said:


> Is SockHead permanently banned?
> (not asking why, just curious as to whether we'll see him again)



He always returns...

Oh and why did he get banned anyways? lol


----------



## Mino

I'll let him come back in a couple days.


----------



## Cress

Mary said:


> The mobile site is too confusing for me. I use the regular even when on mobile.



My phone defaults to the regular website, but I hate it because I can't post on my phone, so I can only look at posts.


----------



## Redacted

Would you ever be interested in making a tbt Google+ community?


----------



## Cress

Giantmushroom said:


> Would you ever be interested in making a tbt Google+ community?



Not trying to be rude, but who uses Google Plus? Or even knows how to use it?


----------



## oath2order

Giantmushroom said:


> Would you ever be interested in making a tbt Google+ community?



There isn't even a Facebook page.

We do have a dead Twitter though. https://twitter.com/thebelltree


----------



## iLoveYou

PuffleKirby21 said:


> My phone defaults to the regular website, but I hate it because I can't post on my phone, so I can only look at posts.



Did you try switching it to "full site"? If you scroll all the way to the bottom there should be an option to click on (full site) so that you'll see this exact website layout but on your cellphone.


----------



## Cress

iLoveYou said:


> Did you try switching it to "full site"? If you scroll all the way to the bottom there should be an option to click on (full site) so that you'll see this exact website layout but on your cellphone.



Yeah, that's what it defaults to.


----------



## Truffle

What kind of phone are you using? I have an iPhone and I'm accessing the regular site on it right now. All I had to do was press the "view full site" button.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> There isn't even a Facebook page.
> 
> We do have a dead Twitter though. https://twitter.com/thebelltree



We've got these pages too but they're not the most active.

https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bell-Tree/273724789405105

https://www.facebook.com/ACNewLeaf

To the original question... probably not? I don't think there's very high demand for Google+ lol.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> We've got these pages too but they're not the most active.
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/pages/The-Bell-Tree/273724789405105
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/ACNewLeaf
> 
> To the original question... probably not? I don't think there's very high demand for Google+ lol.



Huh. Dunno why it didn't show up when I searched >.>


----------



## Cress

Truffle said:


> What kind of phone are you using? I have an iPhone and I'm accessing the regular site on it right now. All I had to do was press the "view full site" button.



A Windows Phone and I was making fun of it on another thread already, but I'm on the website that you see on a desktop. So is there a way to switch to the mobile website?


----------



## Mao

Hazelx said:


> Uhm, not sure if this will help but at the bottom of the screen when you're on a mobile, click full site :3 *you will have to do a lot of zooming in* and it'll bring you to something that some what looks like what it looks like on a pc ^_^
> 
> *Also, I think it's been asked before but any way how to get more than 5 images in your sig? Just 'cuz I want to show off people's art o:*



just shedding some light on this xD


----------



## PlasticPinkPiggy

An empty space between my siggy image and the siggy?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Hazelx said:


> just shedding some light on this xD



I think you have to buy the thing in the shop that lets you have 7 pictures total? o:


----------



## Prof Gallows

lynn105 said:


> I think you have to buy the thing in the shop that lets you have 7 pictures total? o:



Those haven't been restocked for quite a while.

Having seven pictures is kind of a lot though.


----------



## Mao

Prof Gallows said:


> Those haven't been restocked for quite a while.
> 
> Having seven pictures is kind of a lot though.



True that. I only wanted to add one more though  I'll try merging one together or just leave it. *noticed terrible typo and facepalms*


----------



## a potato

I just reported a post for spam but the person changed it as soon as I was done reporting it. What should I do? ;-;


----------



## Byngo

a potato said:


> I just reported a post for spam but the person changed it as soon as I was done reporting it. What should I do? ;-;



I believe mods can view what the post was before it was edited. I seen Thunder saying something about a little side thing on the post that shows it, or something. o;


----------



## a potato

That's a relief.


----------



## proddc

Hazelx said:


> Uhm, not sure if this will help but at the bottom of the screen when you're on a mobile, click full site :3 *you will have to do a lot of zooming in* and it'll bring you to something that some what looks like what it looks like on a pc



i know haha i use that,  thanks!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lunatic said:


> I believe mods can view what the post was before it was edited. I seen Thunder saying something about a little side thing on the post that shows it, or something. o;



Gonna use Hazel's post to show you, I hope you don't mind Hazel.

You click the area where it said edited.






and it takes you here







And we can compare all of the edits you made. No matter how many times you edit it, we'll be able to see every single edit ever made to it.


----------



## Zanessa

If someone's sig is too big, where do we report it? ('cause I didn't see a report button on the profile.. unless I'm blind..)


----------



## Murray

ZanessaGaily said:


> If someone's sig is too big, where do we report it? ('cause I didn't see a report button on the profile.. unless I'm blind..)



just report that post and say sig violation or w.e ^.^


----------



## a potato

Prof Gallows said:


> Gonna use Hazel's post to show you, I hope you don't mind Hazel.
> 
> You click the area where it said edited.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it takes you here
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And we can compare all of the edits you made. No matter how many times you edit it, we'll be able to see every single edit ever made to it.



Thanks!

Is that available for everyone to see or just mods?\\


test


----------



## Prof Gallows

Just mods. But thanks to the miracle of science you can see it in my screenshots.


----------



## a potato

Never knew you could even do that to your own posts. Thanks! 
I just didn't want to get in trouble for false reporting a post that was spam.


----------



## FireNinja1

Is it just me, or have there been many more people bumping old threads?


----------



## Prof Gallows

FireNinja1 said:


> Is it just me, or have there been many more people bumping old threads?



If they have, nobody seems to care since we haven't gotten any reports on it.


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> A Windows Phone and I was making fun of it on another thread already, but I'm on the website that you see on a desktop. So is there a way to switch to the mobile website?



Asking this again.


----------



## BellGreen

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Asking this again.



Shouldn't it be at the bottom of the website? You'll see something that says --Bell Tree in a drop-down menu.


----------



## Cress

BellBringerGreen said:


> Shouldn't it be at the bottom of the website? You'll see something that says --Bell Tree in a drop-down menu.



I don't see anything except a ton of users online.


----------



## Dandie

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I don't see anything except a ton of users online.



Scroll all the way to the bottom of the page. Look at the left. There should be a dropdown menu. It has a mobile option. Ta da!


----------



## Cress

THANK YOU!!!!! IT WORKED!


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> Huh. Dunno why it didn't show up when I searched >.>


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?62500-Like-TBT-on-Facebook!

Those were the days, man.


----------



## Jake

fAcebook is gAy just like mAfia


also i am bored what is there to do on tbt when you're bored even the fair was kinda boring soz


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> fAcebook is gAy just like mAfia
> 
> 
> also i am bored what is there to do on tbt when you're bored even the fair was kinda boring soz


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


>



i dont get it


----------



## Cress

Prof Gallows said:


>



I'm laughing for no reason. Please explain.


----------



## Zeiro

gallows' attempt #6532785 at being funny/quirky






i also just realized locations are no longer viewable under our avatars, when did that happen? was it to make room for NNIDs?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo said:


> gallows' attempt #6532785 at being funny/quirky



At least I don't gotta pretend to be who I am. 



and yeah, we removed the locations to allow more room.


----------



## Thunder

EDIT: Murray gfy


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


>



LOVE IT.



Reizo said:


> gallows' attempt #6532785 at being funny/quirky
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> i also just realized locations are no longer viewable under our avatars, when did that happen? was it to make room for NNIDs?



LATRICE ROYALE YES


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> At least I don't gotta pretend to be who I am.


I know right? Some people are just SO fake. I personally think it stems from poor self-esteem. They have to pretend to be something or someone that their not in order to try and make them feel better about themselves. But in the end, it doesn't help at all and makes them feel worse.

I'm glad you can just be yourself, Gallows.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> I know right? Some people are just SO fake. I personally think it stems from poor self-esteem. They have to pretend to be something or someone that their not in order to try and make them feel better about themselves. But in the end, it doesn't help at all and makes them feel worse.
> 
> I'm glad you can just be yourself, Gallows.



im fake!!!1!!


----------



## Thunder

Jake. said:


> im fake!!!1!!



Me too.


----------



## Mao

_Oops._ You saw I edited my post 4 times lol. Long story short, when I made my question bold it went wrong and I made a crap load of typos. Told you mods can see everything we do :[


----------



## Stargazer741

Whats the best pizza to eat, staff of TBT?


----------



## AndyB

Stargazer741 said:


> Whats the best pizza to eat, staff of TBT?



I tend to go with:
Deep Pan with BBQ sauce for it's base, it can work with stuffed crust too. Topped with ham, chicken, beef and bacon.


----------



## Trundle

AndyB said:


> I tend to go with:
> Deep Pan with BBQ sauce for it's base, it can work with stuffed crust too. Topped with ham, chicken, beef and bacon.



so hungry now
oooooooohhhhh


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stargazer741 said:


> Whats the best pizza to eat, staff of TBT?



Hand tosseed, extra sauce, with mushrooms, pepperoni, black olives, and sometimes onions and/or banana peppers.


----------



## a potato

Do people know if you're ignoring them?


----------



## typhoonmoore

Staff, What are your guys favorite K.K. Songs on ACNL?


----------



## SockHead

Can y'all get your **** straight

Reason: Post Quality
-------
Please don't abuse the report system.
-------
Reason: Mini-Modding
-------
Please use the report feature.
-------


----------



## Silversea

It took me forever to work out that someone reset my user title. Would have been nice if someone told me though.

Isn't it about time a new fruit came out in the TBT shop?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Silversea said:


> It took me forever to work out that someone reset my user title. Would have been nice if someone told me though.
> 
> Isn't it about time a new fruit came out in the TBT shop?



Wasn't us. There are some problems going on with vB right now. You can change your title for free though.


----------



## Cariad

As you may see my siggie is just an attachment, how do i change that so I can see the actual pic


----------



## Mao

ACNL noodle said:


> As you may see my siggie is just an attachment, how do i change that so I can see the actual pic



It's quite big so maybe resize it or get a new one. Go onto a site like tinypic and get the link which is for message boards for forums and put in in img tags so like 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 Maybe you could put it in a spoiler? idk


----------



## Cariad

How do I have a spoiler, do I need to buy the thing in the shop for a pic?


----------



## Mao

ACNL noodle said:


> How do I have a spoiler, do I need to buy the thing in the shop for a pic?



[ spoiler]content[/spoiler] don't have gap in the first bracket and no only a gif (not sure if applies for gif in your sig as well though) Sorry I'm crap at explaining....


----------



## Stargazer741

Is Dr. Pepper good for easing the pain of losing a loved one?


----------



## Cariad

Thanks!


----------



## SockHead

Stargazer741 said:


> Is Dr. Pepper good for easing the pain of losing a loved one?



drugz help so yeah


----------



## Blu Rose

Stargazer741 said:


> Is Dr. Pepper good for easing the pain of losing a loved one?



It can be.
I only drink Coca-cola
I dealt with my dad through cutting...
I guess it worked.
Now, I'm just trying to stop!
In all seriousness, don't self harm. It only makes your life worse.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

Stargazer741 said:


> Is Dr. Pepper good for easing the pain of losing a loved one?



Dr. Pepper helps with everything.


----------



## Jennifer

Stargazer741 said:


> Is Dr. Pepper good for easing the pain of losing a loved one?



Nothing ever eases the pain.


----------



## SockHead

Y'all depressed as **** cheer up losers I mean winners


----------



## Jake

I listen to wrecking ball whilst crying over pics of my ex boyfriends.
Last night I had a dream I sung it as a duet with Rebecca Black. It was very therapeutic


----------



## Stargazer741

Jake. said:


> I listen to wrecking ball whilst crying over pics of my ex boyfriends.
> Last night I had a dream I sung it as a duet with Rebecca Black. It was very therapeutic



T-thanks


----------



## Thunder

Stargazer741 said:


> Is Dr. Pepper good for easing the pain of losing a loved one?



Dr. Pepper isn't good for anything except for when there's nothing else to drink and you're thinking "ehh you know maybe it wasn't as bad as I remember", only to find out it was when you're silly enough to try it again.

Then you hand the can over to your little brother all like "I don't like this, here you drink it" because he can actually tolerate the taste.


----------



## Justin

Dr. Pepper is good for when I feel like puking!


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> Dr. Pepper isn't good for anything except for when there's nothing else to drink and you're thinking "ehh you know maybe it wasn't as bad as I remember", only to find out it was when you're silly enough to try it again.
> 
> Then you hand the can over to your little brother all like "I don't like this, here you drink it" because he can actually tolerate the taste.





Justin said:


> Dr. Pepper is good for when I feel like puking!



Dr. Pepper is delicious.


----------



## Thunder

oath2order said:


> Dr. Pepper is delicious.



All the wrong opinions, Oath.


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> All the wrong opinions, Oath.



IT'S DELICIOUS.


----------



## Stargazer741

> Me





> Having a brother, little or big



THANKS THUNDER
YOU MEANIE


----------



## Suave_Spencer

oath2order said:


> IT'S DELICIOUS.



Seconded. Although the UK and US ones are different. The one over here is less sweet.


----------



## Thunder

Stargazer741 said:


> THANKS THUNDER
> YOU MEANIE



 Oops, I guess I said something.


----------



## Byngo

oath2order said:


> Dr. Pepper is delicious.



I tasted Dr. Pepper for the first time yesterday, and I loved it. (I'm serious)  Soo, shame on you mods~ o:


----------



## Stargazer741

Thunder said:


> Oops, I guess I said something.



I DONT HAVE A BROTHER
ONLY 3 SISTERS


----------



## Thunder

Oh, for a second I thought I said something bad.


----------



## SockHead

what are your favorite fart noises mine is the squeaker


----------



## juneau

am i in the right place to ask questions about tbt

How is interest calculated in the TBT ABD?


----------



## oath2order

Nerakil said:


> am i in the right place to ask questions about tbt
> 
> How is interest calculated in the TBT ABD?



0.1% of what you have in there is returned as interest when you collect.


----------



## proddc

what is a "dupe"


----------



## Prof Gallows

proddc said:


> what is a "dupe"



It's when someone in the game copies an item by taking advantage of a glitch.


----------



## FireNinja1

Why are some usernames brown?


----------



## Prof Gallows

FireNinja1 said:


> Why are some usernames brown?



Brown usernames are banned members and members who haven't verified their email yet.


----------



## proddc

ohhh thanks!


----------



## Stargazer741

What exactly are sages? Ex-mods who decided to step down?


----------



## oath2order

Stargazer741 said:


> What exactly are sages? Ex-mods who decided to step down?



This is correct.


----------



## Jake

Not true. I have been ex mod for almost a year and still waiting to become Sage.


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> Not true. I have been ex mod for almost a year and still waiting to become Sage.



This is correct.


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> Not true. I have been ex mod for almost a year and still waiting to become Sage.



But did you step down? I think that's the key here.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jake. said:


> Not true. I have been ex mod for almost a year and still waiting to become Sage.



No Jake has been waiting almost a year, not Jake. .


----------



## Kenshingumi

Staff, what do you think about linkin park? (The band)


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> But did you step down? I think that's the key here.


You don't need to step down. If a mod becomes inactive after a while they just get demoted to Sage, regardless whether or not they 'stepped down'



Tom said:


> No Jake has been waiting almost a year, not Jake. .


No, we were both mod.





SockHead said:


> This is correct.



thx bby


----------



## SockHead

I did not step down!!! (or did I????)


----------



## Stargazer741

SockHead said:


> I did not step down!!! (or did I????)



I dunno, man. One day you just went Sage and I got sad.


----------



## Minties

Favorite type of pizza?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Stargazer741 said:


> I dunno, man. One day you just went Sage and I got sad.



Not really sure why anyone would be sad.

and he was fired.


----------



## Blu Rose

Prof Gallows said:


> Not really sure why anyone would be sad.
> 
> and he was fired.



Why does that not surprise me?


----------



## 3DSfan134

Probably because when Sockhead was a mod, he was fired so that he could come to Sage. Then Mino banned Sockhead until he can get on what he deserve.


----------



## Prof Gallows

3DSfan134 said:


> Probably because when Sockhead was a mod, he was fired so that he could come to Sage. Then Mino banned Sockhead until he can get on what he deserve.



Sages can't ban. They're just normal members with a green username, other than being able to view the sage board.


----------



## Stargazer741

Prof Gallows said:


> Not really sure why anyone would be sad.
> 
> and he was fired.



2cool4u


----------



## Mino

Stargazer741 said:


> 2cool4u



preach it

Edit - This post NOT authorized by Mino.

Edit - Yes it is -Mino


----------



## mob

do the rules for signatures not apply anymore?


----------



## Kaiaa

The rules for signatures always apply. If you see someone with a signature that violates the 250 pixels in height rule, just report them and a mod will PM them. 

If someone is using an IMG that is 250 pixels they may have 1 line of text underneath.


----------



## Zeiro

Where does SockHead keep going? Seems like he gets banned on a regular basis nowadays. Oh, how this place has changed.


----------



## Justin

Reizo said:


> Where does SockHead keep going? Seems like he gets banned on a regular basis nowadays. Oh, how this place has changed.



Free vacation.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> Where does SockHead keep going? Seems like he gets banned on a regular basis nowadays. Oh, how this place has changed.



TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP!!!11!!1111!!!!!!


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jake. said:


> TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP!!!11!!1111!!!!!!



More like the last bastion of decent men.


----------



## Kenshingumi

I have a question, when did you guys become a mod? (Just asking because i never heard the answer before thank you )


----------



## lea

Kaiaa said:


> The rules for signatures always apply. If you see someone with a signature that violates the 250 pixels in height rule, just report them and a mod will PM them.
> 
> If someone is using an IMG that is 250 pixels they may have 1 line of text underneath.


I didn't know about the one line of text underneath, I had two. Thanks for the clarification, I fixed it now.


----------



## Princess

KarlaKGB said:


> More like the last bastion of decent men.


----------



## oath2order

pallycake said:


>



That looks a little like Kuma.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> Free vacation.



The Earth King has invited you to Lake Laogai


----------



## FireNinja1

What's the new iTrader thing about?


----------



## oath2order

FireNinja1 said:


> What's the new iTrader thing about?



the **** is itrader


----------



## Jake

iirc itrader is just what the wifi rating system is called


----------



## oath2order

Yeah Jubs mentioned that in IRC right after I asked there too.

I feel dumb.


----------



## radical6

what happened to that beta roleplay board key thing you guys sold in the shop


----------



## Jake

it got discontinued like a year or two ago b/coz ppl lost interest in the board iirc


----------



## oath2order

And we can now do roleplays in the basement.


----------



## Omfa

Can I have a perma ban FFS!?!


----------



## Kanapachi

May I flip this table?   ┬──┬﻿ ?\_(ツ)


----------



## Jas0n

Kanapachi said:


> May I flip this table?   ┬──┬﻿ ?\_(ツ)



With a sexy signature like that, flip all the tables you like!


----------



## Minties

Jason I heard a rumor that you want to start playing league of legends.

Confirm/Deny?


----------



## Kanapachi

Yes! This is my chance!!

lovely table >> ┻━┻ ︵ヽ(`Д?)ﾉ︵﻿ ┻━┻ << rococo table


----------



## Beardo

How do I change the title of my thread? I hit edit post but it won't let me change the title! Its a cycling thread so i'd really appreciate if I could tell people if i'm online, whose in boxes, ect.


----------



## Suave_Spencer

LunaTheMayor said:


> How do I change the title of my thread? I hit edit post but it won't let me change the title! Its a cycling thread so i'd really appreciate if I could tell people if i'm online, whose in boxes, ect.



Use the "Go Advanced" button.


----------



## Beardo

Is it not showing up, or am I just incredibly stupid. I can't find it .-. Sorry if i'm being really stupid


----------



## BungoTheElf

LunaTheMayor said:


> Is it not showing up, or am I just incredibly stupid. I can't find it .-. Sorry if i'm being really stupid



If you clicked go advanced it  should have:


Reason for Editing:

Optional
Title:  

Title is where you can change it!


----------



## Trundle

Is kayla scum?
probably? this one is addressed to jer


----------



## Blu Rose

How does it feel to have full permission to close threads, and all that good stuff?

Mainly towards Jubs, but whatever...


----------



## Murray

Blu Rose said:


> How does it feel to have full permission to close threads, and all that good stuff?
> 
> Mainly towards Jubs, but whatever...



that immense power makes them corrupt therefore dictatorship


----------



## lea

So where can I say that Jojo's latest three threads, all the delightful spam they elicited, and Thunder's appropriate and understated response gave me a much needed laugh? My day feels so much better with something to laugh about! DDDDDDD. DDDDDDD

Oh yes, and may I have a gift card?


----------



## Thunder

lea said:


> So where can I say that Jojo's latest three threads, all the delightful spam they elicited, and Thunder's appropriate and understated response gave me a much needed laugh? My day feels so much better with something to laugh about! DDDDDDD. DDDDDDD
> 
> Oh yes, and may I have a gift card?



Well, glad ya liked it!


----------



## lea

Thunder said:


> Well, glad ya liked it!


Thunder, you totally rock!!!


----------



## Mary

lea said:


> Thunder, you totally rock!!!



 What planet are you on?


----------



## Thunder

Mary said:


> What planet are you on?



Earth, most likely.


----------



## Mary

Thunder said:


> Earth, most likely.



You weren't supposed to see that...

And I am the queen of sarcasm. Get out.


----------



## Cou

Type it in red, he's color blinded with red.


----------



## Mary

Thanks.


----------



## Trundle

TBT Pokemon League gonna happen? Or no?


----------



## Thunder

Trundle said:


> TBT Pokemon League gonna happen? Or no?



Does Snorlax learn Gale Wings?


----------



## Horus

Thunder said:


> Does Snorlax learn Gale Wings?










So a confirmed yes by Thunder


----------



## Dolby

Do you mods and admins play animal crossing (any type) anymore?


----------



## Jas0n

Dolby said:


> Do you mods and admins play animal crossing (any type) anymore?



I personally haven't played for months. The other mods play on occasion, with Jennifer being the only super active player I think.

We all play a lot of other games though!


----------



## Dandie

Where would I post a Pokemon trading thread? :3
I was thinking the TBT Marketplace, but I want Pokemon, not TBT bells.


----------



## Horus

Melody said:


> Where would I post a Pokemon trading thread? :3
> I was thinking the TBT Marketplace, but I want Pokemon, not TBT bells.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?28576-Pokemon-Trading-Center

...?


----------



## Dandie

Horus said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?28576-Pokemon-Trading-Center
> 
> ...?



No, I mean like my own thread.


----------



## oath2order

Melody said:


> No, I mean like my own thread.



You wouldn't. You'd post in that thread.


----------



## FireNinja1

I can't connect to the IRC. It just says "Can't connect to GeekShed".


----------



## Trent the Paladin

FireNinja1 said:


> I can't connect to the IRC. It just says "Can't connect to GeekShed".



Nothing alongside it like mode set to +b?


----------



## FireNinja1

Tom said:


> Nothing alongside it like mode set to +b?



Nope.


----------



## Dandie

oath2order said:


> You wouldn't. You'd post in that thread.



Kay. Thanks.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Trundle said:


> TBT Pokemon League gonna happen? Or no?









I'm waiting for Bank to come out wordwide first. Once it does you can expect the League soon after.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Gallows, did you get anything for your birthday? : D


----------



## Justin

lynn105 said:


> Gallows, did you get anything for your birthday? : D



A beautiful signature.


----------



## Blu Rose

I'd like to ask one more question.
WHERE HAVE YOU ALL BEEN ALL MY LIFE?!


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> Once it does you can expect the League soon after.


Why are you waiting for Pokemon Bank? It was my understanding that only Kalos Pokemon would be allowed in the TBT Pokemon League, like the official Pokemon tournaments.


----------



## Justin

Reizo said:


> Why are you waiting for Pokemon Bank? It was my understanding that only Kalos Pokemon would be allowed in the TBT Pokemon League, like the official Pokemon tournaments.



I don't believe any kind of rules or guidelines for the league were ever announced, so that would be an assumption. Pinging Gallows to come reply too though I might be wrong.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo said:


> Why are you waiting for Pokemon Bank? It was my understanding that only Kalos Pokemon would be allowed in the TBT Pokemon League, like the official Pokemon tournaments.



It wouldn't have mattered, because by the time the league would have started Bank would be out and people would be using them either way.
So I'm waiting so we can all use them.


----------



## Caius

Army. of. Wooper.


----------



## a potato

Do extended spoilers count in the signature height limit?


----------



## Mercedes

Where do I get ahold of a mod? ;w;


----------



## Mary

Luckypinch said:


> Where do I get ahold of a mod? ;w;



British Columbia.


*I'm sorry, I had to*


----------



## Farobi

What is the color of the username when a user gets banned?


----------



## oath2order

Luckypinch said:


> Where do I get ahold of a mod? ;w;



This thread.


----------



## Blu Rose

I think it's a little blue-ish, Farobi?
I don't truthfully know, just judging based off of SockHead's profile after he got banned.


----------



## Mary

Farobi said:


> What is the color of the username when a user gets banned?



Brownish.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Banned people have a very suitably brown colour


----------



## unravel

Mary said:


> Brownish.



Are you a staff? LOL
justkiddingimsorry


----------



## Farobi

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Are you a staff? LOL
> justkiddingimsorry


*
Why are you apologizing? ;w ;*


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> *
> Why are you apologizing? ;w ;*


not talking to you lol


----------



## Mao

Wifi ratings are only if you physically trade right? So not if you ordered someone items but they never replied?


----------



## Zanessa

Hazelx said:


> Wifi ratings are only if you physically trade right? So not if you ordered someone items but they never replied?



I believe that is correct.


----------



## Jake

ZanessaGaily said:


> I believe that is correct.



If that's the case then my negative should be removed because we never actually traded


----------



## Mary

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Are you a staff? LOL
> justkiddingimsorry



No, but I should be. (Just kidding, worst nightmare.)

" Ban so-and-so!"
"Jake was mean to me!"
"I'm sorry, I didn't mean to call her a ****!"


*shudders*


----------



## Blu Rose

Mary said:


> No, but I should be. (Just kidding, worst nightmare.)
> 
> " Ban so-and-so!"
> "Jake was mean to me!"
> "I'm sorry, I didn't mean to call her a ****!"
> 
> 
> *shudders*



So true. x3


----------



## Mercedes

How do you become a mod/admin?


----------



## Mary

Luckypinch said:


> How do you become a mod/admin?



You have to be really old and wrinkly, not play AC anymore, and live in Canada.


Oh, wait. That's just one of them. Oops?

Kidding...


----------



## BungoTheElf

Luckypinch said:


> How do you become a mod/admin?



They make threads like these where you can apply c:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?83550-Staff-Applications-are-now-open

They promote people too


----------



## Mary

lynn105 said:


> They make threads like these where you can apply c:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?83550-Staff-Applications-are-now-open
> 
> They promote people too



Promoting... 
It sounds like being drafted to take care of all of us whiny brats. ^_^"
Someone was thinking it.


----------



## Byngo

Can I be an administrator?


----------



## Mercedes

lynn105 said:


> They make threads like these where you can apply c:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?83550-Staff-Applications-are-now-open
> 
> They promote people too


Age restrictions? I am only 12


----------



## Mary

Good news: the year of Luigi is over.


----------



## Horus

Mary said:


> Good news: the year of Luigi is over.



Bad news: The year of Horus has only begun.


----------



## Minties

Horus said:


> Bad news: The year of Horus has only begun.



I'm so excited! :3


----------



## Horus

Minties said:


> I'm so excited! :3



Oh hey, while you're here...

<Jubs> when minties gets on eventually
<Jubs> be sure to remind her that I AM BRONZE 1 NOW


HE'S BRONZE 1 NOW


----------



## Minties

Horus said:


> Oh hey, while you're here...
> 
> <Jubs> when minties gets on eventually
> <Jubs> be sure to remind her that I AM BRONZE 1 NOW
> 
> 
> HE'S BRONZE 1 NOW



Top of the bads is still bad.


----------



## oath2order

I think my brother did better than you in League, Jubs, if that's what you're talking about

- - - Post Merge - - -

He's like some sort of diamond rank I think,


----------



## KarlaKGB

Horus said:


> Oh hey, while you're here...
> 
> <Jubs> when minties gets on eventually
> <Jubs> be sure to remind her that I AM BRONZE 1 NOW
> 
> *HE'S BRONZE 1 NOW*





oath2order said:


> I think my brother did better than you in League, Jubs, if that's what you're talking about
> 
> He's like *some sort of diamond rank* I think,



Haha so understated


----------



## Justin

I hate you all


----------



## Ansem

... I read Admin as satan. so the question read as "How do I become a mod/Satan?"

... Leave me a lone I'm slurpy.


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> I hate you all



I love you Mubs


----------



## oath2order

Is diamond a good thing or

I don't understand league of lesbians


----------



## Kaiaa

Diamond is pretty good, yes

I don't play every day so I'm at level 10 or 11 but I would rank myself as a high bronze in skill (though I'm not in any rank yet). I've seen videos of bronze players and they are just....god I need to level up and get out of bronze as soon as I can.

On that note, I'll go play a game I guess


----------



## Zura

When is Game Night?


----------



## Jas0n

StormBlader said:


> When is Game Night?



We may or may not have something planned soon. Stay tuned!


----------



## unravel

Jas0n do you still have the Christmas Pack thing (signature contest last year), I lost the file so is it okay if you give me a link?


----------



## lea

Would it be okay to post my giveaway contest on both the ReTail and Villager Trading forums, since it is for Julian, Bells, Balloons, and Hybrids? So far I have just posted it on the Villager Trading forum.

Mods? May I please?


----------



## Jake

NO ALT THREADS
I'd suggest either make two different giveaways - one for Julian in the vtp and then one in retail for the other items, or simply just make the giveaway thread for Julian in the vtp (as it'd get more attention there) and hold the other gifts as bonuses

Ok looks like you did option #2, probably the better option


----------



## lea

Jake. said:


> NO ALT THREADS
> I'd suggest either make two different giveaways - one for Julian in the vtp and then one in retail for the other items, or simply just make the giveaway thread for Julian in the vtp (as it'd get more attention there) and hold the other gifts as bonuses
> 
> Ok looks like you did option #2, probably the better option


Okay, thanks for replying. 
Now I know for next time, too.


----------



## Jake

You are most welcome friend &#55357;&#56842;&#55357;&#56842;


----------



## Mary

Ansem said:


> ... I read Admin as satan. so the question read as "How do I become a mod/Satan?"



There really isn't that much of a difference...


----------



## Mercedes

Hmm I cant remember if I asked this But How do I become A mod? Or um How can one become a mod?


----------



## Mao

Luckypinch said:


> Hmm I cant remember if I asked this But How do I become A mod? Or um How can one become a mod?



Right. It's complicated so brace yourself. First of all, one needs to become a ninja. Then, one must watch all episodes of adventure time. Lastly, one must be a florist. 



Spoiler



jk. I have no idea what I'm talking about but once in a while (I think) theres a thread where you can apply yourself or someone can vote or campaign (I think again) for you. But you have to be really.... Modish? Like sensible and not bump more than once in 2 hours  and you have to of joined for a bit (well you don't but more likely you'll become one, as you can see most mods have joined for a bit before they are senpai's.) IDK IF THERE'S AN AGE LIMIT BUT YEAH


----------



## BellGreen

Luckypinch said:


> Hmm I cant remember if I asked this But How do I become A mod? Or um How can one become a mod?



When the staff feel like there needs to be more staff, they open applications up. You have to be a member for a while (you have been a member in less than three months) and be skilled in certain situations. All staff know how to upload pictures too, lol


----------



## Beardo

How do you name one of those spoiler things?

Never mind, figured it out!


----------



## Jake

LunaTheMayor said:


> How do you name one of those spoiler things?
> 
> Never mind, figured it out!





		HTML:
	

[spoiler=insert title here]contents of spoiler[/spoiler]




Spoiler: insert title here



contents of spoiler


----------



## KarlaKGB

BellBringerGreen said:


> When the staff feel like there needs to be more staff, they open applications up. You have to be a member for a while (you have been a member in less than three months) and be skilled in certain situations. All staff know how to upload pictures too, lol



Gotta have appropriate flavour-of-the-month avatars too


----------



## Justin

KarlaKGB said:


> Gotta have appropriate flavour-of-the-month avatars too



Trying too hard.


----------



## Trundle

What the frig just happened to the IRC

edit: nevermind who knows nothing happened


----------



## oath2order

Trundle said:


> What the frig just happened to the IRC
> 
> edit: nevermind who knows nothing happened



trundle are you ok


----------



## Sidewalk

never mind, solve , thanks


----------



## Jaz

hello staff _!_

may i request that users will get a notification via pm if their thread was moved, deleted etc. ?

thanks uvu


----------



## oath2order

Jaz said:


> hello staff _!_
> 
> may i request that users will get a notification via pm if their thread was moved, deleted etc. ?
> 
> thanks uvu



I thought we did get this?

At least I recall getting a PM when a thread was moved.

I think,


----------



## Mao

Why is there a space between n and t in my usertitle :c I have tried changing it 100 times but it won't work. AND YES, I DID TYPE IT CORRECTLY D:


----------



## SockHead

oath2order said:


> I thought we did get this?
> 
> At least I recall getting a PM when a thread was moved.
> 
> I think,



no thats why i get confused and make my deleted threads again which lands me banned again. the staff need better communication


----------



## Thunder

Jaz said:


> hello staff _!_
> 
> may i request that users will get a notification via pm if their thread was moved, deleted etc. ?
> 
> thanks uvu



Normally if a thread is moved I'll leave a redirect thread in the board it was previously in (granted it expires within 24 hours)

But I'll try to keep this in mind the next time.


----------



## Goth

im confused are we asking serios or joke questions


----------



## Thunder

Jman24274 said:


> im confused are we asking serios or joke questions



Only joke questions, so I'm afraid this serious question is a serious offense.

On a more serious topic, you're free to ask either!


----------



## Kanapachi

If Justin is Jubs, doesn't that make Jeremy "Jerms"? :3


*corny joke*


----------



## Thunder

I think he does get the occasional "Jermy", so yeah!


----------



## Jake

Jman24274 said:


> im confused are we asking serios or joke questions



pre much its as whatever question you want, and then they hand pick a few to answer


----------



## Sidewalk

Hi all, need a little help.

Sometimes my sig doesn't appear , like here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?132128-Which-Frogs-do-you-like

And sometimes it does, may i know whats the problem?

Thanks


----------



## Thunder

Sidewalk said:


> Hi all, need a little help.
> 
> Sometimes my sig doesn't appear , like here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?132128-Which-Frogs-do-you-like
> 
> And sometimes it does, may i know whats the problem?
> 
> Thanks



There's a checkbox under "Miscellaneous Options" that let's you show or hide your signature for that specific post, from the looks if it, you may have unchecked it on accident.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

When is the February birthstone hitting?
When is the donut hitting?
When is the fruit hitting?
When is the TBT Pokemon League coming?
When are you guys hiring more mods?

I think I got you guys covered.


----------



## oath2order

what donut


----------



## Jake

Tom said:


> When is the February birthstone hitting?
> When is the donut hitting?
> When is the fruit hitting?
> When is the TBT Pokemon League coming?
> When are you guys hiring more mods?
> 
> I think I got you guys covered.



February birthstone has been in the shop 5eva r u an idiot??


----------



## Sidewalk

Thunder said:


> There's a checkbox under "Miscellaneous Options" that let's you show or hide your signature for that specific post, from the looks if it, you may have unchecked it on accident.



Thank you, I'll check it out.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Why are the birthstones so expensive, it's as if the staff are promoting spam4bells.


----------



## Justin

KarlaKGB said:


> Why are the birthstones so expensive, it's as if the staff are promoting spam4bells.



Cash4Gold?


----------



## Zeiro

KarlaKGB said:


> Why are the birthstones so expensive, it's as if the staff are promoting spam4bells.


I know man, I'm broke now. :c


----------



## Cress

Justin said:


> Cash4Gold?



In this case, I think Gold4CashAndCheaper is a better name.


----------



## Cou

Thanks for the Feb stone! It's


----------



## Farobi

Cou said:


> Thanks for the Feb stone! It's



the suspense is killing me


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> the suspense is killing me



I couldn't think of a word to describe it so I left it blank, LOLLL


----------



## Farobi

Cou said:


> I couldn't think of a word to describe it so I left it blank, LOLLL


lol xD


Where is the moderator Miranda?


----------



## Mao

Hazelx said:


> Why is there a space between n and t in my usertitle :c I have tried changing it 100 times but it won't work. AND YES, I DID TYPE IT CORRECTLY D:



cry. no one know? D; merry christmas btw! i'm not crazy yet!!! Can staff see our posts before you edited them?


----------



## Cou

Hazelx said:


> cry. no one know? D; merry christmas btw! i'm not crazy yet!!! Can staff see our posts before you edited them?



I think there's a limit as to how much non-space you can put. I tried laughing like 
hahahahahahahahahahahahahahahahaha!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! and yeah, it breaks... I think..


----------



## Silversea

Does Thunder need help with these birthstones? They never seem to be out on time. Thunderspeedrecolourgo.

LOL just realized its there, but I saw the garnet and just assumed feb stone wasn't on there yet.


----------



## oath2order

Farobi said:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> Where is the moderator Miranda?



mmhmm


----------



## Jas0n

Silversea said:


> Does Thunder need help with these birthstones? They never seem to be out on time. Thunderspeedrecolourgo.
> 
> LOL just realized its there, but I saw the garnet and just assumed feb stone wasn't on there yet.



They were all made months ago, no help required. Thunder is 2pro4u



Farobi said:


> lol xD
> 
> 
> Where is the moderator Miranda?


She's in Jeremy's basement.


----------



## Silversea

Then who is to blame for them being late on some months?


----------



## Trundle

Silversea said:


> Then who is to blame for them being late on some months?



Jer or Justin basically


----------



## Silversea

/all of the blame.


----------



## Goth

why is the websites page layout so confusing too many pages


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

keep trying to change the color of the text at the top of my sig, but never does, even when the code tags are still there in the edit sig area.


----------



## Cou

Yukari Yakumo said:


> keep trying to change the color of the text at the top of my sig, but never does, even when the code tags are still there in the edit sig area.



The link right? Try putting the color inside the link text.


----------



## Cress

I've noticed this a lot, but why is it that almost everyone that joined in November 2013 has over 1,000 posts already?


----------



## Prof Gallows

PuffleKirby21 said:


> I've noticed this a lot, but why is it that almost everyone that joined in November 2013 has over 1,000 posts already?



Cycling threads.


----------



## Mary

Prof Gallows said:


> Cycling threads.



Cool, Gallows, really cool.


----------



## Horus

Mary said:


> Cool, Gallows, really cool.









Go home Mary, you're drunk.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Can there be a TBT Minecraft server?


----------



## Justin

lookyhooky said:


> Can there be a TBT Minecraft server?



I think the Minecraft ship has sailed past for most by now. That said, anyone is welcome to host a server for TBTers even if it's not official. Bacon Boy used to in the past, not sure if he still does.


----------



## broadwaythecat

Justin said:


> I think the Minecraft ship has sailed past for most by now. That said, anyone is welcome to host a server for TBTers even if it's not official. Bacon Boy used to in the past, not sure if he still does.



Oh, okay.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> I think the Minecraft ship has sailed past for most by now. That said, anyone is welcome to host a server for TBTers even if it's not official. Bacon Boy used to in the past, not sure if he still does.



All aboard the Rust train!


----------



## Byngo

Where's the other fruit? I was hoping to add them to my collection :c


----------



## Jas0n

Lunatic said:


> Where's the other fruit? I was hoping to add them to my collection :c



They've Rusted away.


----------



## Byngo

Jas0n said:


> They've Rusted away.



Is this some breakthrough in science? I didn't recall that fruit could rust. o:


----------



## Jake

Lunatic said:


> Is this some breakthrough in science? I didn't recall that fruit could rust. o:



no, there is a type of fungi which causes plants to 'rust' - commonly in apple trees. 

Google rust disease


----------



## mickeydamouse

Hi! So I just recently bought the user title color change , and I picked my color and hit activate, but it hasn't changed colors! Have I done something wrong?


----------



## Minties

oath2order said:


> All aboard the Rust train!



Choo choo!

Next stop, Oath's house!


----------



## Cariad

How do you get a spoiler?


----------



## oath2order

Minties said:


> Choo choo!
> 
> Next stop, Oath's house!



Grumble ughhh I dun wanna


----------



## lea

ACNL noodle said:


> How do you get a spoiler?



Frequently Asked Questions at The Bell Tree
answers written by Justin, Prof Gallows & Jas0n


It is the first question listed here.


----------



## Beardo

So, will any time traveling kill my hybrids? I have a villager I need to move for a trade, but I would hate for my hybrids to die


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

LunaTheMayor said:


> So, will any time traveling kill my hybrids? I have a villager I need to move for a trade, but I would hate for my hybrids to die



If you don't have Beautiful Town on and you're time traveling ahead a few days, I'd recommend TTing day-by-day and watering them if you can.


----------



## Beardo

But if I have beautiful town they won't?


----------



## lea

LunaTheMayor said:


> But if I have beautiful town?


If you have beautiful town, you can tt all you want, it won't hurt your hybrids.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Wait why are you asking here? lol beautiful town ordinance lets no flowers wilt, so you should be good!


----------



## Byngo

lynn105 said:


> lol beautiful town ordinance lets no flowers wilt, so you should be good!



What is this dark, evil sorcery spitting out of your mouth?!


----------



## Mary

Lunatic said:


> What is this dark, evil sorcery spitting out of your mouth?!



Confused.


----------



## Mao

nm


----------



## Ashtot

Since today, I can't log onto the IRC. It comes up saying "Erroneous nickname", and I can't log in. My nick is registered.


----------



## Big Forum User

Do you like cats, cheese, or the word moo?


----------



## Cress

Sometimes when I go to a thread, I can't go past the first page. When I click on, say, page 3, it'll reload page 1. Even the URL says page 3, but it's not! For some reason, it happens a lot on Beary509's threads, but it usually just happens randomly. I can go to other pages if I post and my post goes to another page, but that's it. Is there any way to fix it?


----------



## Mercedes

Were are the forums rules?


----------



## iLoveYou

Luckypinch said:


> Were are the forums rules?



Clicky here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines

Look under the TBT banner. There's a navigation bar with: Forum Home | ACNewLeaf.com | Rules | Shop & etc ..

What you would do, is click on the tab that says "Rules".

*Edit:* Lol, oops. Looks like you got banned.


----------



## SockHead

iLoveYou said:


> Clicky here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines
> 
> Look under the TBT banner. There's a navigation bar with: Forum Home | ACNewLeaf.com | Rules | Shop & etc ..
> 
> What you would do, is click on the tab that says "Rules".



no mini modding! important rule! broken!


----------



## Stargazer741

Hey, who was the person who banned Luckypinch? I wanna talk to you!


----------



## Jas0n

Stargazer741 said:


> Hey, who was the person who banned Luckypinch? I wanna talk to you!



That'd be me. Feel free to PM me, but generally bans are between the user and the moderator.


----------



## SockHead

Stargazer741 said:


> Hey, who was the person who banned Luckypinch? I wanna talk to you!



JUSTICE IS NEVER SERVED TBT IS A DICTATORSHIP


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> no mini modding! important rule! broken!



s2g sock if you mini-mod again it's permamemementoes


----------



## SockHead

Thunder said:


> s2g sock if you mini-mod again it's permamemementoes



please get back on topic


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> please get back on topic



/me permabans


----------



## Mary

Horus said:


> Go home Mary, you're drunk.


Like YOU can talk, Horus. Go find Kayla and bother her.


----------



## SockHead

Please Mary this thread will be moved to the basement if this continues!! D:


----------



## Mary

SockHead said:


> Please Mary this thread will be moved to the basement if this continues!! D:



You can't do anything.


On topic : Why is Thunder the only one who ever plays Quick, Before the Mods Come? It says ModS, with an S.


----------



## Flop

We really don't need more mods playing that game.  XD


----------



## Beary

LuckyPinch </3
So sadz


----------



## Jake

Mary said:


> You can't do anything.
> 
> 
> On topic : Why is Thunder the only one who ever plays Quick, Before the Mods Come? It says ModS, with an S.



probs coz forum games are boring as ****


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Sometimes when I go to a thread, I can't go past the first page. When I click on, say, page 3, it'll reload page 1. Even the URL says page 3, but it's not! For some reason, it happens a lot on Beary509's threads, but it usually just happens randomly. I can go to other pages if I post and my post goes to another page, but that's it. Is there any way to fix it?



So I guess my problem still isn't answered. (Like actual questions ever get answered here.)


----------



## Justin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> So I guess my problem still isn't answered. (Like actual questions ever get answered here.)



It's a known bug. Nothing you can do at the moment other than wait for it to fix itself on a given thread. (it does)


----------



## Minties

I heard Jas0n is a rust fanatic. Is this true?


----------



## Kaiaa

Mary said:


> You can't do anything.
> 
> 
> On topic : Why is Thunder the only one who ever plays Quick, Before the Mods Come? It says ModS, with an S.



I play sometimes, guess I'm not a mod


----------



## Mary

Kaiaa said:


> I play sometimes, guess I'm not a mod



Oh, oops. I didn't know you played. ^.^
Aren't you too nice to be a mod?


----------



## Blu Rose

Kaiaa said:


> I play sometimes, guess I'm not a mod



Also, Gallows will get on once in a while.


----------



## JeanGiraffe

How do I get rid of the user title collectible change and still keep my user title blue? I hope you understand what I mean.


----------



## Mao

JeanGiraffe said:


> How do I get rid of the user title collectible change and still keep my user title blue? I hope you understand what I mean.



Not sure you can get rid of it, but I think you can hide it :3 Shop - Inventory - Usertitle colour change - the tick the hide box ^_^


----------



## JeanGiraffe

Hazelx said:


> Not sure you can get rid of it, but I think you can hide it :3 Shop - Inventory - Usertitle colour change - the tick the hide box ^_^



Yay, it worked thank you! <3


----------



## Kaiaa

Mary said:


> Oh, oops. I didn't know you played. ^.^
> Aren't you too nice to be a mod?



Lol too nice? I rule the Bell Tree with an iron fist =p


----------



## Mary

Kaiaa said:


> Lol too nice? I rule the Bell Tree with an iron fist =p



More like an iron teddy bear.
Just because you, Jas0n, and Jennifer are the only mods who are productive, that doesn't make you mean. You have stopped several destructive arguments, and we thank you for that.
The mods part was directed at Thunder.
Just kidding guys, keep up the good work.


----------



## Thunder

Mary said:


> More like an iron teddy bear.
> Just because you, Jas0n, and Jennifer are the only mods who are productive, that doesn't make you mean. You have stopped several destructive arguments, and we thank you for that.
> The mods part was directed at Thunder.
> Just kidding guys, keep up the good work.



I swear, everyone on this site likes to terrorize little ol' me.


----------



## Cou

we heart you


----------



## Mary

Thunder said:


> I swear, everyone on this site likes to terrorize little ol' me.



Hey, it's fun. Consider it counters' revenge.


----------



## SockHead

Thunder and Kaiaa are the only cool 1s


----------



## Mary

You were cool before you became a sage.


----------



## SockHead

Mary said:


> You were cool before you became a sage.



now im super cool 8D


----------



## Zeiro

SockHead said:


> Thunder and Kaiaa are the only cool 1s


Also you before you became sage. Wait what about Jason?


----------



## Mary

Jason's eyes are beautiful


----------



## SockHead

Reizo said:


> Also you before you became sage. Wait what about Jason?


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Could we please sticky the following thread:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?125966-The-Perfect-Fruit-Exchange


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Also, can we please keep at least one rose?  Seems a shame that they disappear.


----------



## Mary

^ yes please. Such love.


----------



## Jarrad

@Sockhead

Why were you temporarily fired? I remember reading something you posted about TBT being a dictatorship. 
also are you a stoner?


----------



## Mary

@ Sockhead

Do you hate me now? I'm soz.


----------



## Silversea

Where are these roses coming from? I was here all day yesterday, I checked the marketplace many times, and I don't see any announcements regarding a Valentine's event so I'm lost.


----------



## toastia

Silversea said:


> Where are these roses coming from? I was here all day yesterday, I checked the marketplace many times, and I don't see any announcements regarding a Valentine's event so I'm lost.


You sent  25 TBTbells to "TBT Cupid" and put the name of the receiver in the message. You couldn't put yourself though :3


----------



## Mino

Jarrad said:


> also are you a stoner?



Heh.

Anyways, which one of you changed my avatar? Justin or Jeremy? Own up to it.


----------



## Mary

Mino said:


> Heh.
> 
> Anyways, which one of you changed my avatar? Justin or Jeremy? Own up to it.



I like it <3 it's cute.


----------



## Mino

Mary said:


> I like it <3 it's cute.



Well maybe the new one isn't so bad....


----------



## BungoTheElf

Mino said:


> Well maybe the new one isn't so bad....



HAMTARO


----------



## Mary

Mino said:


> Well maybe the new one isn't so bad....



Aha <3 (The sages love me)


----------



## Kaiaa

Mino said:


> Heh.
> 
> Anyways, which one of you changed my avatar? Justin or Jeremy? Own up to it.



Hamtaro is much better than your old one <3 Twas me who changed it hahaha!


----------



## Stargazer741

Does the TBT Staff drink coffee? If so, how do you take it?


----------



## Jeremy

Stargazer741 said:


> Does the TBT Staff drink coffee? If so, how do you take it?



Not me.  I drink tea though, but not for the caffeine.


----------



## SockHead

Jarrad said:


> @Sockhead
> 
> Why were you temporarily fired? I remember reading something you posted about TBT being a dictatorship.
> also are you a stoner?



I quit and I am straightedge



Mary said:


> @ Sockhead
> 
> Do you hate me now? I'm soz.



No I love you

@Thread: WHY WAS MY THREAD CLOSED YOU NAZI'S


----------



## Mary

SockHead said:


> I quit and I am straightedge
> 
> 
> 
> No I love you
> 
> @Thread: WHY WAS MY THREAD CLOSED YOU NAZI'S



<3 <3 <3


----------



## Stargazer741

SockHead said:


> I quit and I am straightedge
> 
> 
> 
> No I love you
> 
> @Thread: WHY WAS MY THREAD CLOSED YOU NAZI'S



Why are you so cool Sockhead


----------



## SockHead

*im cool*



Stargazer741 said:


> Why are you so cool Sockhead



i put sunglasses on when i post to make sure


----------



## Byngo

I've tried figuring this out by myself, and I have failed miserably. So anyways, how do people post those sentences where it looks like it has been crossed out. I'm not the best at describing things, so if you don't understand what I'm asking, here's an example: Like at a grocery store, when you have a list, you cross out an item you have already found with a pen. ;_;


----------



## Kaiaa

Stargazer741 said:


> Does the TBT Staff drink coffee? If so, how do you take it?



I don't drink coffee, it's tea for me

To strike, type [s ]TEXT HERE[/s ] but without the spaces

Example


----------



## Byngo

Kaiaa said:


> I don't drink coffee, it's tea for me
> 
> To strike, type [s ]TEXT HERE[/s ] but without the spaces
> 
> Example




Ohh, thank you <3


----------



## lea

Kaiaa said:


> I don't drink coffee, it's tea for me
> 
> To strike, type [s ]TEXT HERE[/s ] but without the spaces
> 
> Example



Thank you! I've been wondering how to do that too.
Guess I don't have to wonder anymore.


----------



## babykitten

Can someone help me? How do you pot those little icons that show your dreamies and stuff?


----------



## Mino

Kaiaa said:


> Hamtaro is much better than your old one <3 Twas me who changed it hahaha!



I beg to disagree! Bj?rk was merely demonstrating her enthusiastic teeth brushing style. >:-{


----------



## Stargazer741

WHAT'S 2 + 2

DONT MESS UP


----------



## Aesthetic

Why did you choose your username?


----------



## SockHead

Mino said:


> I beg to disagree! Bj?rk was merely demonstrating her enthusiastic teeth brushing style. >:-{



**** the system


----------



## Dolby

What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?

While we're at it, what's the question?


----------



## Thunder

Dolby said:


> What is the answer to life, the universe, and everything?
> 
> While we're at it, what's the question?



Yes.



Stargazer741 said:


> Does the TBT Staff drink coffee? If so, how do you take it?



17 cups a day, black.









Netflix said:


> Why did you choose your username?



There's not really a deeper meaning, really. Just kinda like the sound of Thunder (pun intended).

@Sock: All you really gotta do is read your thread and you'll see why I locked it.


----------



## SockHead

Thunder said:


> @Sock: All you really gotta do is read your thread and you'll see why I locked it.



Well I mean it was a spam board after all. You weren't... _jealous_ were you?


----------



## Thunder

SockHead said:


> Well I mean it was a spam board afterall



Letting loose is one thing, insulting someone is another thing.


----------



## SockHead

Thunder said:


> Letting loose is one thing, insulting someone is another thing.








Who Andy? Get real!


----------



## Thunder

Oh, Sock.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder, what color are your roses?


----------



## Thunder

Reizo said:


> Thunder, what color are your roses?



Roses?


----------



## Zeiro

Roses. The Valentine's Day Roses. Tell me what color they are.


----------



## Jake

Mino said:


> I beg to disagree! Bj?rk was merely demonstrating her enthusiastic teeth brushing style. >:-{


glee was meant to do a bjork song but they couldnt find her 



Thunder said:


> black.


that's racist


----------



## Thunder

No one told me anything about any roses! If there were I would've seen them!


----------



## Zeiro

What a shame...


----------



## oath2order

What's better, Disney World or Disney Land?


----------



## Stargazer741

oath2order said:


> What's better, Disney World or Disney Land?





Spoiler: DISNEY LAND


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> What's better, Disney World or Disney Land?



well you spelled them both wrong


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> well you spelled them both wrong



okay how?


----------



## Minties

What's better: Disney World or Disneyland?


----------



## Stargazer741

Minties said:


> What's better: Disneyworld or Disneyland?



DISNEYWORLD


----------



## sej

How do you see how many posts you have posted that day?


----------



## Jeremy

Stargazer741 said:


> DISNEYWORLD



Be careful because Justin will probably ban you now.


----------



## Gandalf

Aren't they the same thing? woah.


----------



## Trundle

I had a friend that said Frozen sucks, can you guys tell me why it doesn't?


----------



## Yukari Yakumo

Braving the chance at being poked just for asking, but!

Question: How/why were the sig height guidelines decided(specifically such an exact number)?
Especially given how it seems to have reduced most sigs to a collection of spoiler tags.

And why does it feel as though there are quite a few that have been hit seemingly so suddenly?
Have seen more sigs slapped with the little message within only this last day or two than all the time I've spent here.


----------



## Jas0n

Yukari Yakumo said:


> Braving the chance at being poked just for asking, but!
> 
> Question: How/why were the sig height guidelines decided(specifically such an exact number)?
> Especially given how it seems to have reduced most sigs to a collection of spoiler tags.
> 
> And why does it feel as though there are quite a few that have been hit seemingly so suddenly?
> Have seen more sigs slapped with the little message within only this last day or two than all the time I've spent here.



Signature height guidelines were decided simply for ease of reading a forum. When scrolling down a thread having large signatures after each post makes the page unnecessarily long with what is essentially useless information. We wanted more page space dedicated to actual posts.

You've noticed more signatures being hit recently as we changed the way that we handle oversized signatures. Previously, we would send a PM to the users informing them that their signature was too large and that they should handle it. This was very time-consuming as after we had PMed we had to go back at a later date and check to make sure the user had resized their signature. 

In the last couple of days we have changed the way we deal with this internally, editing the signatures and informing the user with a message placed in their signature directly.


----------



## sej

Please may someone answer my question?


----------



## Mary

Trundle said:


> I had a friend that said Frozen sucks, can you guys tell me why it doesn't?



Because the great Jubs and Gallows have spoken. Shut it, knave!


I'm sorry :/ I had to, okies?


----------



## PurplPanda

So, my siggy was removed for being too large. The picture is within the siggy height rules, and we are allowed one line of text, which I used for my Spoiler tag. Is this against the rules?
Edit: We are allowed one line of text, aren't we?


----------



## Jas0n

PurplPanda said:


> So, my siggy was removed for being too large. The picture is within the siggy height rules, and we are allowed one line of text, which I used for my Spoiler tag. Is this against the rules?
> Edit: We are allowed one line of text, aren't we?



The line of text is simply that, a line of text. Not a spoiler tag.


----------



## Kaiaa

The spoiler isn't counted as a one line of text because it adds space around it. I know there is nothing you can do about the added space but that space matters.

If you want to keep a spoiler in your signature with a 250 pixel height image, you should edit the image to 230 and you will be within the limit.


----------



## Dolby

Why does the staff like frozen (the answer is probably involve my previous question)


----------



## Mary

Dolby said:


> Why does the staff like frozen (the answer is probably involve my previous question)



It's amazing shhh


----------



## SockHead

Dolby said:


> Why does the staff like frozen (the answer is probably involve my previous question)



because they are man babies clinging on to their childhood


----------



## Mary

This is why you're a sage ^^


----------



## Kaiaa

Dolby said:


> Why does the staff like frozen (the answer is probably involve my previous question)


I love it for its message: be yourself plus who couldn't love Anna


----------



## Stargazer741

SockHead said:


> because they are man babies clinging on to their childhood



Don't be like that, Sockhead


----------



## Aesthetic

Can any of you draw?


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> The line of text is simply that, a line of text. Not a spoiler tag.



YES NOW THAT THAT IS CLEARED UP I CAN REPORT MORE PEOPLE HUAEAHEOHAEOHAHOEAHOEHOAHOEAHE


----------



## Stargazer741

Jake. said:


> YES NOW THAT THAT IS CLEARED UP I CAN REPORT MORE PEOPLE HUAEAHEOHAEOHAHOEAHOEHOAHOEAHE



Goddammit this wasn't supposed to make me laugh


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> YES NOW THAT THAT IS CLEARED UP I CAN REPORT MORE PEOPLE HUAEAHEOHAEOHAHOEAHOEHOAHOEAHE



DO IT. I love seeing the staff's message in people's sigs.


----------



## Thunder

Netflix said:


> Can any of you draw?



A little bit, it's not much compared to most of the artists here.


----------



## sej

How do you see how many posts you have posted that day?


----------



## Mary

This ^ very out of hand.


----------



## Jennifer

Mary said:


> This ^ very out of hand.



Please just PM or report next time.

I know there were several reports, but honestly, posting it here won't get it seen faster and in fact can just cause more people to notice it and post which can just make things worse


----------



## Aesthetic

oh & what tv shows do you watch?


----------



## mob

If you change your username can someone else take your previous username?


----------



## Mary

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?816-SockHead


Again? That's gotta be some kind of record.

R.I.P. Sock (for however long this one lasts.)


----------



## PurplPanda

If I added a spoiler to this siggy, would it still be too big?


----------



## Kaiaa

You'd be fine to add a spoiler under your image Panda


----------



## toastia

What does "thread escalates" mean in the report section??


----------



## PurplPanda

Why am I not in the people's choice awards 2013?


----------



## FireNinja1

Where do the TBT bells made by TBT Cupid go?


----------



## PurplPanda

FireNinja1 said:


> Where do the TBT bells made by TBT Cupid go?


Fo real do.


----------



## Venn

Just Asking to See if my Signature fits and goes along with the rule!
I had to redo it.


----------



## oath2order

It looks like it should be good. 247 px. It all depends on what the mods say about the text.


----------



## Venn

The original picture was big, so I just cropped it, and the text was underneath.
So I looked for a code to put the side on the side. I think it works. I just want to make sure.


----------



## KarlaKGB

FireNinja1 said:


> Where do the TBT bells made by TBT Cupid go?



They get reinvested back into the site to improve the user experience, which is why this is the best website in the world.


----------



## toastia

I have a question:
What is the best possible way to tell a user they've been really rude? I know a report button is a bit extreme, so is there a better option?


----------



## oath2order

Prin said:


> I have a question:
> What is the best possible way to tell a user they've been really rude? I know a report button is a bit extreme, so is there a better option?



Depends on the user. PMing them might work.


----------



## mob

gamzee said:


> If you change your username can someone else take your previous username?



answeeerrrr


----------



## Justin

gamzee said:


> answeeerrrr



Yes, after a short period of reservation. (not sure exactly how long off the top of my head)


----------



## Stargazer741

Is there any possible chance you'll allow us to have longer user titles through an add-on from the shop sooner or later? Or is it just a false hope, like multi-colored user titles


----------



## Ashtot

Do you play Fire Emblem?


----------



## PurplPanda

Can you gift me tbt bells because you are a nice staff member?


----------



## FireNinja1

Will we be able to lock our own threads in the TBT Marketplace in the near future?


----------



## Justin

Stargazer741 said:


> Is there any possible chance you'll allow us to have longer user titles through an add-on from the shop sooner or later? Or is it just a false hope, like multi-colored user titles



I wouldn't rule either of those out entirely.



Ashtot said:


> Do you play Fire Emblem?



Gallows and Thunder do.



PurplPanda said:


> Can you gift me tbt bells because you are a nice staff member?



Sure.



FireNinja1 said:


> Will we be able to lock our own threads in the TBT Marketplace in the near future?



Probably in our next update.


----------



## PurplPanda

Thank you, Justin. For the 1 tbt bell. BLESS YA SOUL


----------



## Aesthetic

Which staff member hates Frozen?


----------



## Zeiro

where does sock keep going

stop banning him please


----------



## Cory

Hey Jubs, do you want to build a snowman? It doesn't have to be a snowman!


----------



## toastia

Who. Da. Heck. Is. Jubs?


----------



## Cory

Jubs, why didn't I get your mass text?


----------



## Jake

instead of donkey kong being in the header can you replace them with my selfies


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> instead of donkey kong being in the header can you replace them with my selfies



sure for your birthday


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> sure for your birthday



thanks


----------



## Zeiro

When Bayonetta 2 comes out, can you put Bayonetta all over the banner?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Is it just me or are my roses dying :U


----------



## PurplPanda

Why are Donkey Kong and some random penguin on the top of the page? Also, how do you lose tbt bells? Because whenever I go on my transactions, it says I "spent" some with the word post crossed out.


----------



## Mao

yes can you give me 100 tbt bells (or jake should really) because I clicked a thing a while ago which said something like 'Pay 100 bells to view' and omd I am a idiot


----------



## Suave_Spencer

PurplPanda said:


> Why are Donkey Kong and some random penguin on the top of the page? Also, how do you lose tbt bells? Because whenever I go on my transactions, it says I "spent" some with the word post crossed out.



Donkey Kong Country: Tropical Freeze.


----------



## Byngo

lynn105 said:


> Is it just me or are my roses dying :U



Is it just me, or are you being stupid? c':


----------



## BungoTheElf

Lunatic said:


> Is it just me, or are you being stupid? c':



But nooo D: 
Roses before and now


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Good eye.


----------



## toastia

How do you remove a negative wifi rating?


----------



## Mao

Prin said:


> How do you remove a negative wifi rating?



You can't yourself. PM a mod about it and explain if it was unfair etc~


----------



## toastia

OK, I pmed Jeremy


----------



## Minties

lynn105 said:


> But nooo D:
> Roses before and now



It's Justin's doing.

He hates anything related to love and friendship.  

Probably because friendship is magic.


----------



## Prof Gallows

PurplPanda said:


> Why are Donkey Kong and some random penguin on the top of the page? Also, how do you lose tbt bells? Because whenever I go on my transactions, it says I "spent" some with the word post crossed out.



You "spend" bells if you edit your posts, but it gives you your bells back right away. Nothing to worry about.


----------



## Flop

What were the mods obsessed with before Frozen?  c:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flopolopagous said:


> What were the mods obsessed with before Frozen?  c:



...I'm not even sure.

We had this one point where me, Justin, and Jamie were all obsessed with Monopoly.


----------



## Kaiaa

I'd like to ask the staff a question, specifically Jubs:
Can you name all the mods? Without forgetting someone or confusing her name with someone else who has a similar name?!


----------



## Cory

Why didn't I get your mass text?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Champ2947 said:


> Why didn't I get your mass text?



I don't get it?


----------



## Cory

Nevermind then, let's just build a snowman.


----------



## Flop

Does Jeremy count as a Mod?  Or is he the Almighty Creator?


----------



## Justin

Kaiaa said:


> I'd like to ask the staff a question, specifically Jubs:
> Can you name all the mods? Without forgetting someone or confusing her name with someone else who has a similar name?!



Donut be salty. 

I think there's a mod named Miranda maybe? I'm not sure about the rest of the mods.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> Donut be salty.
> 
> I think there's a mod named Miranda maybe? I'm not sure about the rest of the mods.



Doc, Dopey, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, and Happy.


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> Doc, Dopey, Bashful, Grumpy, Sneezy, Sleepy, and Happy.



But that's only two mods!


----------



## BungoTheElf

Are you able to make albums and then delete them? O:


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> But that's only two mods!



And I'm not even one of them!


----------



## Cory

Isn't Miranda the boogie man?


----------



## Zeiro

Justin said:


> Donut be salty.


That's not salty, that's bitter.

And you deserve it lol.


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> But that's only two mods!



add in meanie then you have 3


----------



## Zeiro

where is sockhead


----------



## Jas0n

Can we stop asking about bans in this thread, regardless of who they are. It is between the user and the staff.


----------



## Cory

How often do you restock items?


----------



## Justin

Champ2947 said:


> How often do you restock items?



Once in a blue moon.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Champ2947 said:


> How often do you restock items?



When Justin bothers which is



Justin said:


> Once in a blue moon.


----------



## Mary

Flopolopagous said:


> Does Jeremy count as a Mod?  Or is he the Almighty Creator?



I always thought of him as the Creator.


----------



## Zeiro

Jas0n said:


> Can we stop asking about bans in this thread, regardless of who they are. It is between the user and the staff.


sorry, I am just very concerned as to where my friend went


----------



## Silversea

So how many rose sprites are there? Only 3?


----------



## oath2order

Oh wow, they actually wilt?


----------



## PurplPanda

So... this is probably gonna sound like a really really stupid question... but what is tbt mafia?


----------



## FireNinja1

oath2order said:


> Oh wow, they actually wilt?



Well, not unless they make a watering can item. 

- - - Post Merge - - -



PurplPanda said:


> So... this is probably gonna sound like a really really stupid question... but what is tbt mafia?



It's the series of "Mafia" games running in The Basement. There's a general thread stickied, and all of the mafia game threads contain how to play, the rules, etc.

Also, I'm facepalming at your usertitle.


----------



## PurplPanda

FireNinja1 said:


> Well, not unless they make a watering can item.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> It's the series of "Mafia" games running in The Basement. There's a general thread stickied, and all of the mafia game threads contain how to play, the rules, etc.
> 
> Also, I'm facepalming at your usertitle.


You're one of like the 8 people who would understand lol. Thanks for answering though


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Twisted Circuits said:


> Could we please sticky the following thread:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?125966-The-Perfect-Fruit-Exchange



Could we?


----------



## Mercedes

um can I have a mod pm please I have a problem

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nvm taking care off


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I'm sorry if this is a silly question but I don't understand what the TBT bells are used for.


----------



## Thunder

rayquaza128 said:


> I'm sorry if this is a silly question but I don't understand what the TBT bells are used for.



Check out the shop when you get the chance! You can use TBT bells for neat little collectibles that'll be displayed below your profile, or for add-ons like colored user titles and larger inboxes.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Thunder said:


> Check out the shop when you get the chance! You can use TBT bells for neat little collectibles that'll be displayed below your profile, or for add-ons like colored user titles and larger inboxes.



Oh wow I've never noticed the shop before XD
Thank you!


----------



## Silversea

oath2order said:


> Oh wow, they actually wilt?




Actually, the images just get brighter. A certain lazy person *cough probably Thunder cough* probably didn't want to recolour them for wilting (dude even I would have done it properly).


----------



## Thunder

Silversea said:


> Actually, the images just get brighter. A certain lazy person *cough probably Thunder cough* probably didn't want to recolour them for wilting (dude even I would have done it properly).



I SPENT ALL OF VALENTINE'S DAY SENDING OUT THOSE DAMN ROSES DON'T YOU CALL ME LAZY YA *******


----------



## Aesthetic

Thunder said:


> I SPENT ALL OF VALENTINE'S DAY SENDING OUT THOSE DAMN ROSES DON'T YOU CALL ME LAZY YA *******



Cupid? ♥.♥


----------



## Twisted Circuits

I wondered who got that duty..  I'm also a little surprised noone scripted it to be automatic.

Fire emblem is awesome btw.  I preordered and got the art book which I thought was nice.  Are you an advance wars fan too?


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> I SPENT ALL OF VALENTINE'S DAY SENDING OUT THOSE DAMN ROSES DON'T YOU CALL ME LAZY YA *******



..


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> I SPENT ALL OF VALENTINE'S DAY SENDING OUT THOSE DAMN ROSES DON'T YOU CALL ME LAZY YA *******


OOO KILL 'EM THUNDER. DRAG 'EM. SLAY 'EM.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> ..



okay jeremy might've sent out one or two


----------



## Nzerozoro

How do you redeem TBT  bells for in-game bells?


----------



## Jake

Nzerozoro said:


> How do you redeem TBT  bells for in-game bells?



you have to do it yourself. ie; find a user who is willing to trade you ACNL bells for TBT bells


----------



## Thunder

Netflix said:


> Cupid? ♥.♥





Twisted Circuits said:


> I wondered who got that duty..  I'm also a little surprised noone scripted it to be automatic.
> 
> Fire emblem is awesome btw.  I preordered and got the art book which I  thought was nice.  Are you an advance wars fan too?



Heh, I wasn't the only one working on it. It was mainly Justin and I but Jeremy helped out a little.

Nah, I wouldn't be opposed to picking it up someday, though.


----------



## Jake

which staff member has the best booty?

(asking for a friend)


----------



## oath2order

Can we get an official "rate my dream town" sticky or sub-forum or something

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?139844-Visiting-dream-rooms-for-ideas

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?128547-Rate-the-Previous-Poster-s-Dream

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?139756-Rate-my-Dream-Town!

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?139819-Visiting-relaxing-dream-towns

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?139334-Ready-to-debut-Mirage-s-dream-address-I-guess

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?139353-Review-my-town-and-I-ll-review-yours!

quite a few threads.


----------



## Minties

Thunder said:


> I SPENT ALL OF VALENTINE'S DAY SENDING OUT THOSE DAMN ROSES DON'T YOU CALL ME LAZY YA *******



Thunder sent out like 1.


----------



## Horus

Minties said:


> Thunder sent out like 1.


Representing Thunder;


----------



## BellGreen

What's with guests on Quick, Before Thunder Comes? It's crazy :x


----------



## oath2order

Thunder thinks he's so cool for having guests on it.


----------



## FireNinja1

BellBringerGreen said:


> What's with guests on Quick, Before Thunder Comes? It's crazy :x



33 guests?! New record.


----------



## BellGreen

FireNinja1 said:


> 33 guests?! New record.



There was 45 earlier


----------



## toastia

how do u make a spoiler


----------



## LambdaDelta

[spoiler*]textgoeshere[/spoiler]

remove the *


----------



## Aesthetic

Why is there an asterisk instead of "/" in my user title..? o-o


----------



## Bowie

If someone were to change their username, would their previous username be vulnerable to being chosen by someone else?


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> If someone were to change their username, would their previous username be vulnerable to being chosen by someone else?



Yes, but you have to wait x amount of days (idk how long, i think 2??) until someone can change it to it.

so if i changed my username you'd have to wait a few days until someone else could change it to "Jake."


----------



## Silversea

Thunder said:


> I SPENT ALL OF VALENTINE'S DAY SENDING OUT THOSE DAMN ROSES DON'T YOU CALL ME LAZY YA *******



#shotsfired?



Justin said:


> ..



#moreshotsfired


----------



## Fish

How do I give someone a wifi rating?


----------



## Aesthetic

Could you make a posting contest for a giveaway on retail?


----------



## Mercedes

Um, why are we not aloud to sell duped items? I know what it is I just can't do it my self,


----------



## Jeremy

Luckypinch said:


> Um, why are we not aloud to sell duped items? I know what it is I just can't do it my self,



Because if everyone duped and traded duped items, it would encourage the game to die out because everyone would have easy access to any item.  Items would no longer be rare, etc. and there would no longer be any point to actually play the game as intended when it comes to items.


----------



## alarmingpancakes

If someone says they'll do a buyout in an Auction, and you get your villager into boxes, open your town, and they don't come over, and cancel, is that against the rules? Because I just ended my auction for this person, TTed 5 days and they cancelled, after I put the villager in boxes.


----------



## Farobi

alarmingpancakes said:


> If someone says they'll do a buyout in an Auction, and you get your villager into boxes, open your town, and they don't come over, and cancel, is that against the rules? Because I just ended my auction for this person, TTed 5 days and they cancelled, after I put the villager in boxes.


that person's a total doof that deserves punishment!!! it isn't against any rules though :[


----------



## Kanapachi

How would you respond to a Reddit post from an idiotic male gamer falsely equating video game violence with sexism?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kanapachi said:


> How would you respond to a Reddit post from an idiotic male gamer falsely equating video game violence with sexism?



Ignore them or question why I'm posting on reddit. lol


----------



## Flop

What is the point of having sages?  I'm completely ignorant of what they can do.


----------



## oath2order

Flopolopagous said:


> What is the point of having sages?  I'm completely ignorant of what they can do.



It's just a usergroup for retired mods. They get their own private board.


----------



## Byngo

Flopolopagous said:


> What is the point of having sages?  I'm completely ignorant of what they can do.



I'm not staff but I'll answer anyways. x3

(I believe) that anyone who retires from being a staff member is given the sage position. The only thing they can do is see a special sage board, or so I've heard.


----------



## Justin

Flopolopagous said:


> What is the point of having sages?  I'm completely ignorant of what they can do.



oath2order and Lunatic covered most of it but for the full picture:

Sages are simply former staff members. They have no powers any other regular member, besides looking cool with a green name. The only point is just to honour people who have previously worked hard for the forums.

And yes, there is a private board accessible only to current and former staff. (Admins, Mods, and Sages) So secret. So spooky. So mysterious.

As for why they're called Sages... it's a bit of a throwback to NSider if anyone was around back then.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> oath2order and Lunatic covered most of it but for the full picture:
> 
> Sages are simply former staff members. They have no powers any other regular member, besides looking cool with a green name. The only point is just to honour people who have previously worked hard for the forums.
> 
> And yes, there is a private board accessible only to current and former staff. (Admins, Mods, and Sages) So secret. So spooky. So mysterious.



2spooky4me


----------



## Yui Z

Are all the mods obsessed with Frozen? Haven't seen it yet


----------



## Flop

Technically, I asked this question already. The answer is yes.  Anyone who disagrees is banned, amirite?  ;D


----------



## PurplPanda

So, this is another stupid question from yours truly. Do the staff actually play Animal Crossing? Or do they just make sure nothing goes haywire?


----------



## Prof Gallows

PurplPanda said:


> So, this is another stupid question from yours truly. Do the staff actually play Animal Crossing? Or do they just make sure nothing goes haywire?



I think I played New Leaf for a whole two months.

Albeit I played it nearly every day for those two months. But no, I don't think many of us play much anymore.


----------



## oath2order

I know Jennifer is still into it, if I'm not mistaken, and probably Kaiaa.

Thunder is on it ever so often, I think.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> oath2order and Lunatic covered most of it but for the full picture:
> 
> Sages are simply former staff members. They have no powers any other regular member, besides looking cool with a green name. The only point is just to honour people who have previously worked hard for the forums.
> 
> And yes, there is a private board accessible only to current and former staff. (Admins, Mods, and Sages) So secret. So spooky. So mysterious.
> 
> As for why they're called Sages... it's a bit of a throwback to NSider if anyone was around back then.



still waiting on my sage


----------



## oath2order

Oh right and in terms of staff that still plays New Leaf, I think Jake does too.


----------



## Thunder

oath2order said:


> I know Jennifer is still into it, if I'm not mistaken, and probably Kaiaa.
> 
> Thunder is on it ever so often, I think.



Playing it right now, actually.

I try to play it often enough to prevent my villagers from moving, but I just don't have Jen's steely resolve to play it on a daily basis.


----------



## unravel

Who is best member
Jake. or Oath2Order?


----------



## Farobi

Spoiler







Just came across this while watching YouTube. You guys should continue this in my opinion


----------



## Cou

Farobi said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Just came across this while watching YouTube. You guys should continue this in my opinion



hahahaha aww this is real cute :> "don't hit him with a net!" lol!! and the basement.. omg what a visitor.


----------



## Kanapachi

?


----------



## Kaiaa

PurplPanda said:


> So, this is another stupid question from yours truly. Do the staff actually play Animal Crossing? Or do they just make sure nothing goes haywire?



I'm like Thunder in that I only play enough to make sure my villagers don't move. After I put on the Beautiful Town Ordinance I got lazy. That and now I'm working like crazy and going to school so I don't have much time for animal crossing


----------



## BungoTheElf

Kanapachi said:


> ?



http://askhelixfossil.com/


----------



## unravel

*To admins or members:*
Am I only the one who experience this error? I have to refresh more than 10 times till its ok, well so far I have no problems with my net. Thanks in advance. (Been almost a week with or without dling steam games)



Spoiler


----------



## Kanapachi

lynn105 said:


> http://askhelixfossil.com/



http://askhelixfossil.com/#lk3ojb


----------



## alarmingpancakes

If you do not still play AC, then what is the point in being a Mod? I mean it's a lot of your life and time to give up for a game you don't really play anymore.


----------



## KarlaKGB

alarmingpancakes said:


> If you do not still play AC, then what is the point in being a Mod? I mean it's a lot of your life and time to give up for a game you don't really play anymore.



They're not moderating the game itself.


----------



## Kanapachi

alarmingpancakes said:


> If you do not still play AC, then what is the point in being a Mod? I mean it's a lot of your life and time to give up for a game you don't really play anymore.



Being a moderator doesn't obligate you to play the game. Enforcing the rules on the forum has nothing to do with what happens in-game. If they don't want to play or simply don't have time for it, then they are not required to.


----------



## Justin

alarmingpancakes said:


> If you do not still play AC, then what is the point in being a Mod? I mean it's a lot of your life and time to give up for a game you don't really play anymore.



I cannot speak for every staff member, but for many of us, this forum is about far far far more than Animal Crossing to us. Most of us have been here for 5+ years and are far past the point of being here simply because we want to talk about or play Animal Crossing. We are here because we have made many great friends here over the years. Or because we have more boards than simply Animal Crossing boards. Of course, we all enjoy the series and play every new game when it releases (that's how we all came here in the first place), but not everyone plays a single game for eternity.

Does that help to explain?


----------



## Flop

Which staff member has the biggest Frozen obsession?


----------



## Yui Z

Do you like ice cream? *w*


----------



## Jas0n

Yui Z said:


> Do you like ice cream? *w*



Oh god don't mention ice cream. I don't usually eat it but I'm going through a phase right now... I'm eating all the ice cream.


----------



## Yui Z

Jas0n said:


> Oh god don't mention ice cream. I don't usually eat it but I'm going through a phase right now... I'm eating all the ice cream.



So you eat ice-cream in the winter? xD Hot chocolate in the summer too?


----------



## Jas0n

Yui Z said:


> So you eat ice-cream in the winter? xD Hot chocolate in the summer too?



I've never had hot chocolate before, but yes to ice cream in the winter. It just melts in summer!


----------



## Stargazer741

Jas0n said:


> I've never had hot chocolate before!


ITS NOT NICE TO LIE LIKE THAT


----------



## Yui Z

NEVER had a hot chocolate!!!!!!!!?????? You should try one  unless there's a reason you haven't tried one already...


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

How do you actually "earn" TBT bells?? I need to change my username


----------



## KarlaKGB

Gamergirladvance said:


> How do you actually "earn" TBT bells?? I need to change my username



You post, preferably constructively, in most forums (not the Basement or Introductions).


----------



## toastia

What forums net you the most TBT bells?


----------



## FireNinja1

Prin said:


> What forums net you the most TBT bells?



I don't believe there is a difference.


----------



## Flop

FireNinja1 said:


> I don't believe there is a difference.



I saw that double post.


----------



## toastia

I wroteabout 2 paragraphs in Brewster's Caf?, and it netted me more TBT than I did making my giveaway thread in Retail. My giveaway thread was much longer.


----------



## Flop

Do you get bells for creating threads?  I thought it was just replying.


----------



## toastia

I'm not sure.


----------



## Prof Gallows

alarmingpancakes said:


> If you do not still play AC, then what is the point in being a Mod? I mean it's a lot of your life and time to give up for a game you don't really play anymore.



Pretty much what Justin said. All of my friends are here and even though it can annoy me to no end sometimes, I really do care about this community and want to see that it sticks around.
On the subject of Animal Crossing, all of us(or almost all of us?) in the staff got New Leaf the second it had come out and we played the hell out of it.
I think it's just that we played it so much all at once that it kind of burned out. Instead of it being fun it turned into a chore and that's typically when I stop playing Animal Crossing. Just didn't expect it to happen so soon with NL.


----------



## Pusheen

I got the avatar wider thingy, how big can it be now?


----------



## Horus

Konan224 said:


> I got the avatar wider thingy, how big can it be now?



150 pixels wide, so 150x100


----------



## Pusheen

k ty  so cute Pusheen~


----------



## Pusheen

Omg i accidentally clicked discard for the words under my name to be a different color and now its gone!! How do i get it back? Please help me!!


----------



## Cory

Do you support Jinties?


----------



## Pusheen

idk wht that is..... but i need my color thing back i payed!!!


----------



## Aesthetic

Just wondering, if there's an avatar width extension, is there an avatar height extension? What happened to it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Netflix said:


> Just wondering, if there's an avatar width extension, is there an avatar height extension? What happened to it?



It was removed.


----------



## chillv

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much what Justin said. All of my friends are here and even though it can annoy me to no end sometimes, I really do care about this community and want to see that it sticks around.
> On the subject of Animal Crossing, all of us(or almost all of us?) in the staff got New Leaf the second it had come out and we played the hell out of it.
> I think it's just that we played it so much all at once that it kind of burned out. Instead of it being fun it turned into a chore and that's typically when I stop playing Animal Crossing. Just didn't expect it to happen so soon with NL.



I can really relate to this


----------



## Pusheen

can som1 plz help me T.T


----------



## BungoTheElf

Konan224 said:


> can som1 plz help me T.T



Buy another one..


----------



## Pusheen

it says i cant T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -

it says Insufficient Funds and wont let me click on it


----------



## Aesthetic

Prof Gallows said:


> It was removed.



Really? Why? Are you guys thinking of returning it to the shop in the future?


----------



## Pusheen

so no ones gonna help?


----------



## Aesthetic

Konan224 said:


> so no ones gonna help?



Take out money from the ABD & buy a new one . . ?  idk


----------



## Pusheen

IT SAYS INSUFFICIENT FUNDS T.T

- - - Post Merge - - -

nvm...... i feel so dumb now........


----------



## Prof Gallows

Netflix said:


> Really? Why? Are you guys thinking of returning it to the shop in the future?



It was causing problems and stretching the page. Very doubtful it'll come back.


----------



## Jas0n

Prof Gallows said:


> It was causing problems and stretching the page. Very doubtful it'll come back.



It's less of an issue now that we've changed the postbit/signature situation, but I think it's been discussed before and we still don't think it'd be a good idea to just let everybody buy it. Might be a special thing we give out sometime.


----------



## harime

Is someone in charge of changing the TBT layout or does it change automatically? o: (Since it suddenly got all green for me xD)


----------



## Farobi

EVERYTHINGS SO GREEN it's so beautiful and peaceful c,:

- - - Post Merge - - -

oops sorry about the spoilers


----------



## Jas0n

harime said:


> Is someone in charge of changing the TBT layout or does it change automatically? o: (Since it suddenly got all green for me xD)



It changes automatically based on your current time. A lot of people won't see the green yet as most of the world isn't in March 1st yet.


----------



## toastia

Does anyone else think we should earn TBT in mafia threads


----------



## oath2order

Prin said:


> Does anyone else think we should earn TBT in mafia threads



[11:29] <oath2order> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=2451592&viewfull=1#post2451592
[11:29] <oath2order> YES
[11:29] <oath2order> YES
[11:29] <oath2order> YES
[11:29] <oath2order> YES
[11:29] <oath2order> YES
[11:29] <oath2order> YES
[11:29] <oath2order> YES

YES


----------



## KarlaKGB

Absolutely


----------



## toastia

I mean, most of the time you have to make huge posts. It would be nice to get a little reward.


----------



## Justin

We would need to create a Mafia board for that to be possible, which may be a little unnecessary. I'll put it under consideration though, there are benefits including offering a small amount of Bell income.


----------



## toastia

Justin said:


> We would need to create a Mafia board for that to be possible, which may be a little unnecessary. I'll put it under consideration though, there are benefits including offering a small amount of Bell income.



we need a petition xD


----------



## Lurrdoc

I know i'm way behind on this, but I've been hearing more and more about Tbt bells and getting money in game for it. How does that work exactly? It wasn't in the faq or anything. Is it literally just tbt bells for in-game money? Where are these people doing it?


----------



## Cloud Arcanine

Can you request a username change???


----------



## toastia

Gamergirladvance said:


> Can you request a username change???



Nope, you by it for 1000 tbt


----------



## rubyy

Woah ain't seen Bell Tree green in ages

- - - Post Merge - - -

Justin Bieber's birthday today, let's wish him a happy birthday xox


----------



## oath2order

I'm still snow


----------



## Flop

Snow is depressing.


----------



## Trundle

Rubyy said:


> Woah ain't seen Bell Tree green in ages
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Justin Bieber's birthday today, let's wish him a happy birthday xox



no how about you go leave now


----------



## Byngo

Trundle said:


> no how about you go leave now



Agreed

Anyways, this is a legit question: During cherry blossom season in AC, does the Tree on the TBT logo change? o:


----------



## Bowie

Trundle said:


> no how about you go leave now



Well, that's not very nice, is it? As much as I dislike Justin Bieber as a result of what he's done to himself, there is no reason at all to promote hatred, unless of course you're referring to how much you hate having to see the forum riddled with greenery.


----------



## Kanapachi

Anarchy or Democracy?


----------



## Jake

Lunatic said:


> Agreed
> 
> Anyways, this is a legit question: During cherry blossom season in AC, does the Tree on the TBT logo change? o:



well i'm not going to say no just in case, but it didn't change last year


----------



## Twisted Circuits

ITookYourWaffles said:


> *To admins or members:*
> Am I only the one who experience this error? I have to refresh more than 10 times till its ok, well so far I have no problems with my net. Thanks in advance. (Been almost a week with or without dling steam games)
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler




Looks like a possible DNS issue.  Try reaching the forums by the sites IP address and see if that works.  If this doesn't make sense let me know and I'll be less technical.


----------



## Mercedes

Hello, my little brother J.J wants to make an account here, but I don't wanna get in trouble, this would be HIS account I would have no access to it, I don't want you think I made duplicate accounts here, so please let me know, I told him if the staff says no, not to make one <_< He never listens, please pm or post here, I am in need of this imput


----------



## Flop

Anyone's allowed to make an account. Haha


----------



## Mercedes

Flopolopagous said:


> Anyone's allowed to make an account. Haha



Yes flop but I think they might think I made dupe accounts, because of an IP address so I wanted to let them no


----------



## Kanapachi

Luckypinch said:


> Yes flop but I think they might think I made dupe accounts, because of an IP address so I wanted to let them no



Just tell them if they ask you, they might need picture proof. As long as you have a good reason for it, it should be fine.


----------



## Mercedes

Kanapachi said:


> Just tell them if they ask you, they might need picture proof. As long as you have a good reason for it, it should be fine.



I hope your right uwu


----------



## Kanapachi

Luckypinch said:


> I hope your right uwu



As long as you don't share the account or you switch to that one, it's fine. Trust me, I've been through it.


----------



## Flop

Picture proof would violate a child's privacy that is protected on the forums. XD Unless he's at least 13.


----------



## BellGreen

Kanapachi said:


> Just tell them if they ask you, they might need picture proof. As long as you have a good reason for it, it should be fine.



Nah, my brother and I both have accounts and we never had to do anything serious like picture proof.


----------



## Thunder

Luckypinch said:


> Hello, my little brother J.J wants to make an account here, but I don't wanna get in trouble, this would be HIS account I would have no access to it, I don't want you think I made duplicate accounts here, so please let me know, I told him if the staff says no, not to make one <_< He never listens, please pm or post here, I am in need of this imput



Yeah, that's fine.


----------



## Tangerine

What is the rule regarding multi-posts? I have an Art Topic that no one has replied to since my last post. It's been nearly a day. In another forum I've been on, there was a strict "no double-posting" rule. But I have a new drawing and really want to update the topic.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Tangerine said:


> What is the rule regarding multi-posts? I have an Art Topic that no one has replied to since my last post. It's been nearly a day. In another forum I've been on, there was a strict "no double-posting" rule. But I have a new drawing and really want to update the topic.



You can bump every two hours But I think you can post more whenever you want, really O: As long as you're not putting in drawings like every five minutes or something haha


----------



## Thunder

Tangerine said:


> What is the rule regarding multi-posts? I have an Art Topic that no one has replied to since my last post. It's been nearly a day. In another forum I've been on, there was a strict "no double-posting" rule. But I have a new drawing and really want to update the topic.



That's fine, aside from being a day since you last posted, topics that need updates like that are usually given a little breathing room as long as you don't go overkill.


----------



## Flop

Are there any new collectibles being worked on?  ^~^


----------



## Thunder

Behold!:



^The invisible peach!

It'll be added to the shop on February 31st, starting at -300 bells.


----------



## Flop

Can you gift one to me, Thunder?  I'll give you 1 TBT bell!


----------



## Thunder

No way man, get your own peach!


----------



## Flop

*sigh*  Follow-up question:  When are invisible peaches going to be restocked?


----------



## Kaiaa

"Peaches come from a can,
they were put there by a man
In a factory downtown"
~the Presidents of the United States of America~​


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa said:


> "Peaches come from a can,
> they were put there by a man
> In a factory downtown"
> ~the Presidents of the United States of America~​



MOVIN' TO THE COUNTRY , GONNA EAT A LOT OF PEACHES
MOVIN' TO THE COUNTRY, GONNA EAT ME A LOT OF PEACHES

OMG KAIAA <3


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop! Someone knew what I was singing^^ But then again, who DOESN'T know that song?


----------



## oath2order

When's the next Bell Tree Direct and can you do it live on Twitch TV?


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> When's the next Bell Tree Direct and can you do it live on Twitch TV?



Soon™!


----------



## PurplPanda

Are fund my life threads allowed?


----------



## Zeiro

How do I get a forum game stickied?


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> How do I get a forum game stickied?



I'm curious, what game?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> How do I get a forum game stickied?



I'm curious, what game?


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> How do I get a forum game stickied?



make a mafia game


----------



## Zeiro

I was going through some old bookmarks today. What happened to TBT's tumblr?

http://belltreeforums.tumblr.com/


----------



## Prof Gallows

It's there if we ever need it for anything. It wasn't really planned to be used for anything in particular.


----------



## Byngo

Where and what is the march birthstone? :3


----------



## LambdaDelta

What's the warning limit for probations/bans/whatever?

I'm at 2 now, (first I can understand though I find it pretty hilarious to give a warning out for, second is ****ing ******** imo and could've easily just been dealt with by a staff PM asking not to do that again) and want to know how many more badges I need.


----------



## Kaiaa

Warnings are the "Official PM" and are pretty much the same as a regular PM only the other mods will know not to warn you over the same thing. They keep you from getting in trouble twice about the same thing and are only meant to be reminders to follow rules. 

As for how many warnings it takes for a suspension, you shouldn't get any for a (yellow) warning. If you get a (red) infraction, depending on the severity of the rule broken you can get suspended on the first up to the 3rd in some cases. 

If you find that you may have been unfairly warned or been given an unfair infraction, feel free to report it and another mod will decide whether or not to overturn it.

Edit: In any case, a warning is just a reminder. If you get an infraction it's more serious and can lead to suspension.


----------



## Mao

http://m.youtube.com/watch?v=vcXb5VsxTSA did you cry don't lie to me xox


----------



## LambdaDelta

Oh, alright then.

tbh most other forums I've gone to warnings _were_ basically the infractions, so...


anyways, thanks


----------



## Kaiaa

Oh I can see why you were confused then ^^
I can see that you don't have any (red) infractions so you're in the clear


----------



## Flop

Is it possible for a mod to ban another mod?  (Admins don't count)


----------



## Justin

Lunatic said:


> Where and what is the march birthstone? :3



It's probably going to be a few days to a week late for reasons I can't say! Sorry!


----------



## toastia

When are the shops restocked?


----------



## Silversea

The march birthstone can be seen in my signature currently.

- - - Post Merge - - -

An actual question, let's imagine this fictional scenario:

In the shop there are 2x Item A, 3x Item B and 1x Item C.

I click so that it lists one of each in my checkout. Let's say someone buys Item C before I click purchase. When I click purchase, what will happen? Will it delete my entire order because Item C is sold out? Or will it purchase Item A and Item B?


----------



## JennxImagine

How do you trade villagers? I'm new to this website and i'm trying to look for it and I can't find it. I want to get certain people in my town but I never knew that you can trade them.

Friend code: 1306-6919-4294
Town Name: Mixley
Villagers: Chester, Amelia, Pashmina, Francine, Egbert, Bianca, Agnes, Winnie


----------



## Flop

Is there ever a possibility of an Inventory extension becoming available for purchase?  I wouldn't mind having more room for collectibles ^~^


----------



## Kirito

Is it true that posting in Train station yields more TBT bells than other forum sections?


----------



## Flop

No.  Post length determines the amount of TBT bells you get c:


----------



## Jake

What does giving birth feel like?
(asking for a friend)


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> What does giving birth feel like?
> (asking for a friend)


Like ****ting out a bowling ball.


----------



## Jake

Ok thanks!!
Will let my friend know


----------



## BungoTheElf

Is there a way to make my ac pillow collectable show up in the inventory? U:

like with a pic lol


----------



## Byngo

Can I be staff on my birthday? <3

JK


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> Can I be staff on my birthday? <3
> 
> JK



Sure, I'll just leave a week's worth of reports that you can do


----------



## Byngo

Thunder said:


> Sure, I'll just leave a week's worth of reports that you can do



Trust me; you don't want to leave me with the capability to ban. c:


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> Trust me; you don't want to leave me with the capability to ban. c:



Hey, they left me with that ability, what's the worst that can happen?


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Hey, they left me with that ability, what's the worst that can happen?



are you really gonna ask that


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tsundere said:


> are you really gonna ask that



Considering Jubs hasn't accidentally deleted TBT yet I think we're fine.


----------



## Bowie

When should we expect the next birthstone collectible?


----------



## Bread Kennedys

If anything bad happens, can 3DSFan134 be served as a sacrifice?  lol jk


----------



## Thunder

tsundere said:


> are you really gonna ask that



I think you still being here is a testament to my willpower.


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> I think you still being here is a testament to my willpower.



The fact that you haven't banned me in the IRC says something


----------



## Thunder

Bowie said:


> When should we expect the next birthstone collectible?



To quote Justin



Justin said:


> It's probably going to be a few days to a week late for reasons I can't say! Sorry!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder said:


> Hey, they left me with that ability, what's the worst that can happen?



I can vouch for you. You've only banned like five people. Such professionalism. Much control.


----------



## LambdaDelta

a/s/l


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> I think you still being here is a testament to my willpower.


wow that really hurt ):


----------



## Zura

How do get TBT bells?


----------



## Flop

By posting in threads except for the threads in the Basement and the Introduction Boards.


----------



## Sholee

Hi, 

I wanted to ask the staff about a villager auction. In my villager auction in the villager trading section, im letting people use both acnl and tbt bells to bid, is this okay? Or am i suppose to move my thread to the tbt marketplace? Its a bit confusing because tbt marketplace is for tbt bells only where as villager trading section is acnl bells only.


----------



## Trundle

How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Trundle said:


> How much wood could a woodchuck chuck if a woodchuck could chuck wood?



I woodn't know.


----------



## Flop

You guys are horrible at answering the real questions. XD


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> I woodn't know.



Carrrlos!


----------



## Yui Z

Do you prefer strawberries or oranges?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> Carrrlos!


----------



## Kaiaa

Yui Z said:


> Do you prefer strawberries or oranges?



Strawberries if I have to choose between the two


----------



## PurplPanda

Kaiaa said:


> Strawberries if I have to choose between the two


STRAWBERRIES FOREVUH


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa, do you prefer fancy Dragonite or regular Dragonite?


----------



## toastia

Sholee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to ask the staff about a villager auction. In my villager auction in the villager trading section, im letting people use both acnl and tbt bells to bid, is this okay? Or am i suppose to move my thread to the tbt marketplace? Its a bit confusing because tbt marketplace is for tbt bells only where as villager trading section is acnl bells only.



me wanna know dis too


----------



## mogyay

hi, i'm not really angry or anything but is it really ok for an auction's time to be changed 2 minutes before the end. i'm perfectly ok for them to do it, not something i would do though.  just think it seems unfair to someone who was just actively checking the thread, i should have won fair and square. ;_; oh well, i don't want to appear bitter, it's their right to do so.


----------



## KarlaKGB

mogyay said:


> hi, i'm not really angry or anything but is it really ok for an auction's time to be changed 2 minutes before the end. i'm perfectly ok for them to do it, not something i would do though.  just think it seems unfair to someone who was just actively checking the thread, i should have won fair and square. ;_; oh well, i don't want to appear bitter, it's their right to do so.



Time to call the #auctionpolice #justice


----------



## Goth

does anyone know the diffrence between admins and mods and how to level up in rank


----------



## mogyay

urgh sorry you're right, i could be totally making that up couldn't i heh, i kind of want to delete that annoying complaint now. they were getting a really awful deal with my bid anyways~~~~~


----------



## PurplPanda

Is my siggy ok? I just uploaded it.


----------



## Kaiaa

Sholee said:


> Hi,
> 
> I wanted to ask the staff about a villager auction. In my villager auction in the villager trading section, im letting people use both acnl and tbt bells to bid, is this okay? Or am i suppose to move my thread to the tbt marketplace? Its a bit confusing because tbt marketplace is for tbt bells only where as villager trading section is acnl bells only.



Preferably, all villager transactions need to take place in the VTP. TBT Marketplace is supposed to be a place to sell services you can provide to other members and forum-item trades and purchases. It's not supposed to be a place for in game item or villager trades. 



Flopolopagous said:


> Kaiaa, do you prefer fancy Dragonite or regular Dragonite?



Hmmm, I do like the top hat...and the monocle gives Dragonite the air of cleverness. However, he may be too gentlemanly to battle. Fancy Dragonite would be good company I suspect.



PurplPanda said:


> Is my siggy ok? I just uploaded it.


Looks good to me


----------



## Jake

Prof Gallows said:


>



NO IMAGE REPLIES. #REPORTED


----------



## oath2order

Hey Jake did you know Jubs has a signature that's over the limit

never mind he fixed it.


----------



## radical6

whos the cutest staff member


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Do you know when the March Birthstone is coming out?


----------



## Kaiaa

Every time someone asks we push it back another day


----------



## Yui Z

Does that mean that one day the march birthstone could come out in August? >.>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jman24274 said:


> does anyone know the diffrence between admins and mods and how to level up in rank



Admins are the wizards and mods are the fighters. You have to defeat the terrible bell tree ghost to go up in rank.


----------



## Yui Z

*Defeats bell tree ghost* hehe


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Kaiaa said:


> Every time someone asks we push it back another day



So be it.. When is the March Birthstone coming out? I specifically bought  TBT so that I may procure  my birthstone .   I will now go drown my sorrows in Sparkling  Cider and gorge on Chocolate Cake.


----------



## Jake

tsundere said:


> whos the cutest staff member



Me, obviously


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sadly I haven't seen pictures of all the staff so I couldn't say for sure.

I will say that the ones I have seen are all cuties. ;D


----------



## radical6

i want to see what thunder looks like so i can laugh at him


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder! If you haven't posted your picture anywhere don't do it! Don't make me the only one who hasn't


----------



## FireNinja1

Can someone please tell Thunder that MMI was at least half decent? You know, just lie to him? I want to learn the one-eyed sleeping thingy.

If you were in the IRC earlier you'd get this.


----------



## Thunder

Kaiaa said:


> Thunder! If you haven't posted your picture anywhere don't do it! Don't make me the only one who hasn't



A few people have seen my mugly ug, but I've never posted it publicly.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> A few people have seen my mugly ug, but I've never posted it publicly.


post a selfie right now


----------



## Yui Z

Selfie, selfie, selfie!


----------



## Justin

Thunder said:


> A few people have seen my mugly ug, but I've never posted it publicly.



no selfie
no march birthstone


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> no selfie
> no march birthstone



can you just give me a gift of the march birthstone then because it's my birthday month <3


----------



## Farobi

Justin said:


> no selfie
> no march birthstone



YES

- - - Post Merge - - -

post a selfie thunder my birthday's on march and that means I can finally buy your birthstones for once <3


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> no selfie
> no march birthstone



hey i made those birthstones you can't deprive me of it >:/


----------



## Zeiro

post a selfie or i will hack tbt


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> post a selfie or i will hack tbt



this will actually happen, i can confirm


----------



## Minties

I just want my god damn birthstone.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Minties said:


> I just want my god damn birthstone.



It's true. It's discrimination against March babies.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Why is those birthstone so limited? And why is there no new collectibles? Lol


----------



## unravel

Farobi said:


> YES
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> post a selfie thunder my birthday's on march and that means I can finally buy your birthstones for once <3



Gayyy )) advance happ---  Actually no. . .


----------



## Yui Z

What's so great about TBT collectibles? 0.0 Just wondering... Although I will want my July birthstone when it comes out.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> What's so great about TBT collectibles? 0.0 Just wondering... Although I will want my July birthstone when it comes out.



Gotta have those pixels


----------



## radical6

thunder pls post a selfie ily (


----------



## Blu Rose

Were any of y'all ever obsessed woth the movie _Tangled_?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blu Rose said:


> Were any of y'all ever obsessed woth the movie _Tangled_?



Didn't enjoy Tangled as much as I thought I would. I don't dislike it but it's not one of my favorite movies.


----------



## Murray

Prof Gallows said:


> Didn't enjoy Tangled as much as I thought I would. I don't dislike it but it's not one of my favorite movies.



this is how i feel about frozen


----------



## Yui Z

Gonna watch Frozen today >w< you proud?


----------



## Minties

Murray said:


> this is how i feel about frozen



Murr you hate everything.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Is anyone else having issues with posts merging wrong or not showing up at all? Or is it just me?


----------



## Blu Rose

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Is anyone else having issues with posts merging wrong or not showing up at all? Or is it just me?



I've had issues in the past... But, they're all resolved now...

One last question...

When do y'all predict that Animal Crossing: A New Leaf will go out of touch in society?


----------



## Byngo

Blu Rose said:


> I've had issues in the past... But, they're all resolved now...
> 
> One last question...
> 
> When do y'all predict that Animal Crossing: A New Leaf will go out of touch in society?



It's stamp on society will transcend time indefinitely.


----------



## Bowie

How would I go about finding old posts of mine?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Bowie said:


> How would I go about finding old posts of mine?



Search your username?


----------



## Bowie

TheCreeperHugz said:


> Search your username?



I've already tried that.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Bowie said:


> I've already tried that.



Go to your profile and click latest posts by the left corner!


----------



## Bowie

lynn105 said:


> Go to your profile and click latest posts by the left corner!



The post I'm looking for is from a few months ago.


----------



## Byngo

Bowie said:


> The post I'm looking for is from a few months ago.



Do you remember what thread it was from? You could just search for that and then your username in the thread


----------



## Bowie

Lunatic said:


> Do you remember what thread it was from? You could just search for that and then your username in the thread



I know that it was in the Re-Tail section, but that's all.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blu Rose said:


> I've had issues in the past... But, they're all resolved now...
> 
> One last question...
> 
> When do y'all predict that Animal Crossing: A New Leaf will go out of touch in society?



It'll probably die out slowly as this year goes on. TBT died pretty quick after CF was out for about a year, but our community is a LOT bigger than it was back then. And since people actually like New Leaf and seeing as things are still running pretty heavily I imagine the game will go on at least until the end of this year or early next year. Then you'll see it starting to drop as people lose interest in it.


----------



## radical6

what made u guys stick around on tbt


----------



## toastia

I have a question:
I have a thread in the retail section, but it also buys stuff for TBT bells to.
Should I make an exact copy of the shop in the retail forum?

- - - Post Merge - - -

*TBT Marketplace


----------



## Yui Z

Does it bother you that ice-cream is really cold?


----------



## Kaiaa

Prin said:


> I have a question:
> I have a thread in the retail section, but it also buys stuff for TBT bells to.
> Should I make an exact copy of the shop in the retail forum?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *TBT Marketplace



If you are going to do this, let those in retail only offer in-game bells and those in TBT Marketplace only offer tbt bells.



Yui Z said:


> Does it bother you that ice-cream is really cold?



Warm ice-cream is an oxymoron, but I like it more warm than cold so I can drink it.


----------



## toastia

Thank you~ I put a link on both shops showing the link to the other.


----------



## dreamysnowx

Is anyone here bothered to tell me the history of this site? c:

What year was this site made?
How was this site formed?
Who was the original creators of TBT?


----------



## Yui Z

dreamysnowx said:


> Is anyone here bothered to tell me the history of this site? c:
> 
> What year was this site made?
> How was this site formed?
> Who was the original creators of TBT?



Oooo I'm curious about this now too xD


----------



## Mino

dreamysnowx said:


> Is anyone here bothered to tell me the history of this site? c:
> 
> What year was this site made?
> How was this site formed?
> Who was the original creators of TBT?



2004.

There was a thread on now-defunct Nintendo NSider forums started by Jeremy called the Animal Crossing Ask Center. People there basically answered questions people had about the game. It all started with that.

Jeremy was the creator and still owns it. Bulerias was also around from the beginning and for a long time after.


----------



## Trundle

Mino said:


> 2004.
> 
> There was a thread on now-defunct Nintendo NSider forums started by Jeremy called the Animal Crossing Ask Center. People there basically answered questions people had about the game. It all started with that.
> 
> Jeremy was the creator and still owns it. Bulerias was also around from the beginning and for a long time after.



Another cool fact, Jer has lied to his sister about whether or not he still owns an Animal Crossing forum. As far as they are concerned, he does not run it anymore.


----------



## vintage-rabbit

why do my posts keep merging?? im trying to bump my thread up and it's really bothering me,,


----------



## VioletsTown

Just my random 2 cents?  As much as I dislike ads and links to sites, etc., I feel like the owner of the site should put some up so he or she is at least making some money off of it for his time and devoition to it.  This site is well done, you can tell its a lot of work, and obviously there is a lot of traffic here.


----------



## Party Poison

What is the average time to wait before posts stop merging?  Thank you.  ^^


----------



## Aesthetic

Donevor said:


> What is the average time to wait before posts stop merging?  Thank you.  ^^



I think it's 20 minutes.


----------



## Flop

VioletsTown said:


> Just my random 2 cents?  As much as I dislike ads and links to sites, etc., I feel like the owner of the site should put some up so he or she is at least making some money off of it for his time and devoition to it.  This site is well done, you can tell its a lot of work, and obviously there is a lot of traffic here.



Seriously. I wouldn't mind a few ads, as long as there are no obnoxious pop ups. It's got to cost a lot to run this site.


----------



## Kaiaa

However, if you are going to bump please wait 2 hours between bumps


----------



## FireNinja1

Netflix said:


> I think it's 20 minutes.



I do 30 minute waits.


----------



## Party Poison

Kaiaa said:


> However, if you are going to bump please wait 2 hours between bumps



I'm trying to set up a shop and reserve the first five posts to design it the way I'd like because of character limit & BBcoding counting towards that, but when I leave it open (even when I say don't post or closed) people will post because they don't read the big red text in the start.  I'm not sure if this is considered bumping.  :c  

I know someone already bumped one of my old threads to ask a question rather than PM and so now it looks like I made two threads today.  I just don't want to get in trouble.  

Should I wait 2 hours in between each reserve posting?

I've seen a few art shops do this and I thought it would be fine, but like I said I don't want to get in trouble because I really love and respect TBT.  vwv

Here is a link of what I'm trying to do in case it seems confusing: 
Donevor's Department Store​


----------



## Jake

help


----------



## Kaiaa

Donevor said:


> I'm trying to set up a shop and reserve the first five posts to design it the way I'd like because of character limit & BBcoding counting towards that, but when I leave it open (even when I say don't post or closed) people will post because they don't read the big red text in the start.  I'm not sure if this is considered bumping.  :c
> 
> I know someone already bumped one of my old threads to ask a question rather than PM and so now it looks like I made two threads today.  I just don't want to get in trouble.
> 
> Should I wait 2 hours in between each reserve posting?
> 
> I've seen a few art shops do this and I thought it would be fine, but like I said I don't want to get in trouble because I really love and respect TBT.  vwv
> 
> Here is a link of what I'm trying to do in case it seems confusing:
> Donevor's Department Store​



Oh I see what you are saying now. You are more than welcome to set up your shop with reserve posts, unfortunately we won't lift the automatic post merge but I'm sure since you asked nicely, no one will post before you finish reserving your posts. I won't count it as spam or bumping 

However, if anyone else would like to reserve posts for their own shop 5 reserve posts should be the max you'd ever need.


----------



## Flop

Told you that Mods would be okay if you asked XD

Especially Kaiaa.  She can't be mean.


----------



## Party Poison

Kaiaa said:


> Oh I see what you are saying now. You are more than welcome to set up your shop with reserve posts, unfortunately we won't lift the automatic post merge but I'm sure since you asked nicely, no one will post before you finish reserving your posts. I won't count it as spam or bumping
> 
> However, if anyone else would like to reserve posts for their own shop 5 reserve posts should be the max you'd ever need.


Okay, thank you for all your help!  I worry a lot about posting so.  > w<


----------



## monochrom3

I'm curious about who created TBT/BTF forums. Justin? Or someone else who's already inactive?


----------



## oath2order

monochrom3 said:


> I'm curious about who created TBT/BTF forums. Justin? Or someone else who's already inactive?



They literally answered this yesterday, scroll up a bit.


----------



## Jake

monochrom3 said:


> I'm curious about who created TBT/BTF forums. Justin? Or someone else who's already inactive?



it was me


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

monochrom3 said:


> I'm curious about who created TBT/BTF forums. Justin? Or someone else who's already inactive?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff&p=2506879&viewfull=1#post2506879


----------



## Justin

monochrom3 said:


> I'm curious about who created TBT/BTF forums. Justin? Or someone else who's already inactive?



Haha, I've been here for what feels like forever, but I didn't start it. I personally joined about 6 months after opening.


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> Haha, I've been here for what feels like forever, but I didn't start it. I personally joined about 6 months after opening.



ok thats nice now plz explain the kraft email


----------



## Justin

Jake. said:


> ok thats nice now plz explain the kraft email



cannot explain
love bacon


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> help



omg I'm dying


----------



## Jake

I AM SO CONFUSED ONE OF U LIL ****ERS BETTER TELL ME WATS GOIN ON


----------



## Yui Z

For once I have a serious question  

Why can we only close threads in some boards?


----------



## Kaiaa

Because the mods need something to do 

No, but really, the places in which you can close your own thread are places in which we used to get a lot of requests for closings. It just allows the member to close it at their will. The places that you can't are places we don't usually get requests for closings.


----------



## Yui Z

Kaiaa said:


> Because the mods need something to do
> 
> No, but really, the places in which you can close your own thread are places in which we used to get a lot of requests for closings. It just allows the member to close it at their will. The places that you can't are places we don't usually get requests for closings.



Oh right that makes sense x3 I just thought that it was a little strange that only some places had the option ~ hehe


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> I AM SO CONFUSED ONE OF U LIL ****ERS BETTER TELL ME WATS GOIN ON


----------



## Jake

i sTILL DONT GET IT


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> i sTILL DONT GET IT



Wake up & smell the bacon.


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> Wake up & smell the bacon.



but i dont have nostrils 
u r just making fun of me :'(


----------



## Yui Z

Eww bacon... >.<


----------



## Jeremy

Jake. said:


> but i dont have nostrils
> u r just making fun of me :'(



You don't?


----------



## Aesthetic

say what


----------



## toastia

I tried to send TBT to Netflix, and I put 1,296 in the area. It says I sent 1 bell everytime >.< and she only receives 1 bell. Is there a solution?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Prin said:


> I tried to send TBT to Netflix, and I put 1,296 in the area. It says I sent 1 bell everytime >.< and she only receives 1 bell. Is there a solution?



Don't use a comma.

It's only registering the 1 in 1,296.


----------



## toastia

Prof Gallows said:


> Don't use a comma.
> 
> It's only registering the 1 in 1,296.


Oh, thanks!


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> You don't?



No I don't 

Pls b supportive, I've had a v tough life


----------



## Byngo

This is kind of a stupid question: Does anyone else see hearts in my user title, or does it look like boxes? :c


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lunatic said:


> This is kind of a stupid question: Does anyone else see hearts in my user title, or does it look like boxes? :c



I see hearts.


The only reason anyone would see boxes is because the font they are using doesn't support the symbols.


----------



## Goldenapple

Flopolopagous said:


> No.  Post length determines the amount of TBT bells you get c:



I'm gonna write a long story on a thread. :3

- - - Post Merge - - -



Lunatic said:


> This is kind of a stupid question: Does anyone else see hearts in my user title, or does it look like boxes? :c



I see hearts and boxes.


----------



## BungoTheElf

O: its working now I think it had to do with daylight savings lol


----------



## monochrom3

I saw Jeremy's and Bulerias's profile and in the URLs there's a number before their name. I think it represents the number of the user, and if I'm right, Jeremy is the 1st user and Bulerias is the 3rd user, so who's the 2nd?


----------



## oath2order

monochrom3 said:


> I saw Jeremy's and Bulerias's profile and in the URLs there's a number before their name. I think it represents the number of the user, and if I'm right, Jeremy is the 1st user and Bulerias is the 3rd user, so who's the 2nd?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/memberlist.php?order=asc&sort=joindate&pp=30


----------



## Jeremy

monochrom3 said:


> I saw Jeremy's and Bulerias's profile and in the URLs there's a number before their name. I think it represents the number of the user, and if I'm right, Jeremy is the 1st user and Bulerias is the 3rd user, so who's the 2nd?



On the original forum it was my test account.  On vBulletin it was JeremyBot I think.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Hi, Is there a limit to the number of times that you can trade 1 collectible?


----------



## Flop

Have you ever given a warning to / received a warning from another Mod?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Have you ever given a warning to / received a warning from another Mod?



Jokingly. lol

And back before I was a mod, yeah.


----------



## Pusheen

Prof Gallows said:


> Jokingly. lol
> 
> And back before I was a mod, yeah.



I always laugh at your signature pic whenever i see u


----------



## Cory

Are you able to undo infractions?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Champ2947 said:


> Are you able to undo infractions?



No.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Konan224 said:


> I always laugh at your signature pic whenever i see u



Thank you I think. lol


Justin made it for me for my birthday. And I like it so much I kept it.


----------



## Cory

Prof Gallows said:


> No.



I see. I have another question, when is jojo unbanned?


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> Have you ever given a warning to / received a warning from another Mod?


Have I ever been given a warning? Not officially. Have I sent a warning to another mod? No but if I did I know exactly who I would choose to warn. You know who you are.



Champ2947 said:


> I see. I have another question, when is jojo unbanned?


Bans are between staff and the user banned. Jojo may tell you if you can contact them outside of the Bell Tree.


----------



## Cory

Kaiaa said:


> Have I ever been given a warning? Not officially. Have I sent a warning to another mod? No but if I did I know exactly who I would choose to warn. You know who you are.


I bet the mod you would give the infraction to the person whose name rhymes with Bustin


----------



## Kaiaa

Champ2947 said:


> I bet the mod you would give the infraction to the person whose name rhymes with Bustin



I mean, I don't like to name names or anything but....


----------



## Kanapachi

Gallows double posted, may you ban him please? <3


----------



## Thunder

Kanapachi said:


> Gallows double posted, may you ban him please? <3



Well, since you asked nicely.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I think I found something...


----------



## Thunder

I think Jubs is getting carried away.


----------



## Justin

hey that wasn't me


----------



## Blu Rose

Justin said:


> hey that wasn't me



Suuuuuuuure...


----------



## Farobi

sn0wxyuki said:


>



THAT SALT :O


----------



## Goldenapple

I think it was Flop....HE POSTED AT 10:45AM ON THE ANNOUNCEMENT OF UPCOMING....ZOMBIE APOCOLYPSE! I really need to get to bed. :\ It's...1:07 am.


----------



## Yui Z

Do you enjoy watching people freak out over collectibles? xD


----------



## Jarrad

This question is aimed at any staff available to answer it.

What do you expect to gain from doing this  (moderating/administrating a gaming forum)?


----------



## Goldenapple

How do you get a white feather? I'm more awake now because it's...2:42pm.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Goldenapple said:


> How do you get a white feather? I'm more awake now because it's...2:42pm.



You could get one from TBT fair 2013 but now only by a trade since it's not available anymore o:


----------



## Thunder

Yui Z said:


> Do you enjoy watching people freak out over collectibles? xD



Well, can't say it's the highlight of my week. *eats popcorn*



Jarrad said:


> This question is aimed at any staff available to answer it.
> 
> What do you expect to gain from doing this  (moderating/administrating a gaming forum)?



Internet fame.


----------



## Bowie

Thunder, where did you get the new March birthstone from?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Cute.. really cute.The March birthstone


----------



## Thunder

I get first dibs on all the new birthstones  Unless Justin's slacking off or something.

Hopefully you guys like how it came out


----------



## Yui Z

Who actually designs the collectibles?


----------



## Thunder

I think it's normally Jeremy, Justin, Jas0n and I. If something needs to be made from scratch like the feathers and birthstones, I'll take a crack at it.


----------



## KermitTea

It actually looks nice


----------



## Yui Z

I wish I could be that artistic... :L My older sister is the artist out of us both.


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> I get first dibs on all the new birthstones  Unless Justin's slacking off or something.
> 
> Hopefully you guys like how it came out



*crying about march*


----------



## PrayingMantis10

oath2order said:


> *crying about march*



Are you a March baby?


----------



## oath2order

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Are you a March baby?



yes.

March 27th *cries*


----------



## PrayingMantis10

oath2order said:


> yes.
> 
> March 27th *cries*



Stop crying. The birthstones aren't limited stock. Are you hiding your bells? Is that why you are crying because you are tbt poor?


----------



## oath2order

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Stop crying. The birthstones aren't limited stock. Are you hiding your bells? Is that why you are crying because you are tbt poor?



http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/stop


----------



## Yui Z

What's IRC? Should I know...?


----------



## BungoTheElf

oath2order said:


> http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/stop



http://start-irc-bullying.eu/start


----------



## PrayingMantis10

oath2order said:


> http://stop-irc-bullying.eu/stop



Lmao. I'm a March baby too. I was going to gift the birthstone to you.   But my path in life has now been set.. So "Suck it up"  as my Mom would say


----------



## BungoTheElf

Yui Z said:


> What's IRC? Should I know...?



IrC is the chat! : D
http://www.belltreeforums.com/chat.php


----------



## Thunder

oath2order said:


> yes.
> 
> March 27th *cries*



*whispers in ear* cry some more



Yui Z said:


> What's IRC? Should I know...?



It's fancy-talk for chatroom.


----------



## Yui Z

Sometimes I learn more on TBT than I do at school.


----------



## Heisenberg

I HAS A QUESTION

Why do all the mods like Frozen? I haven't seen it, is it good or something?


----------



## radical6

Heisenberg said:


> I HAS A QUESTION
> 
> Why do all the mods like Frozen? I haven't seen it, is it good or something?


because theyre losers


----------



## Goldenapple

Kaiaa is cool though! But she doesn't have Frozen stuff everywhere. At least I know I'm not the only one who hasn't seen the movie. :\


----------



## Justin

Heisenberg said:


> I HAS A QUESTION
> 
> Why do all the mods like Frozen? I haven't seen it, is it good or something?



If by all the mods, you mean Gallows and I, sure. 

I thought it was pretty good, but I'm probably a bit biased. I like Disney a just little bit.


----------



## Cory

Can you make a salt shaker collectible?


----------



## Goldenapple

Do any of the mods like pie? XD


----------



## iLoveYou

Champ2947 said:


> Can you make a salt shaker collectible?



Don't worry, I'm already getting Horus to work on that for us. We need a collectible like this:







I'm also requesting a counsellor for all TBT Mafia players. Fanx.


----------



## Justin

iLoveYou said:


> Don't worry, I'm already getting Horus to work on that for us. We need a collectible like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also requesting a counsellor for all TBT Mafia players. Fanx.



We're hiring. Send your resumes to my PM box, thanks.


----------



## KarlaKGB

iLoveYou said:


> Don't worry, I'm already getting Horus to work on that for us. We need a collectible like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also requesting a counsellor for all TBT Mafia players. Fanx.



You'd be the worst effing counsellor. We all know what happens when people tell you things.


----------



## Jeremy

iLoveYou said:


> Don't worry, I'm already getting Horus to work on that for us. We need a collectible like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also requesting a counsellor for all TBT Mafia players. Fanx.



When signing up for mafia, there should be people who sign up to be counsellors and talk to players after they are killed.


----------



## Cory

Shouldn't it be someone who doesn't play but knows how to. Like Thunder?


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> Don't worry, I'm already getting Horus to work on that for us. We need a collectible like this:



OMG IF I MAKE ONE CAN WE ADD IT TO THE OTHERS?


----------



## Kaiaa

Goldenapple said:


> Do any of the mods like pie? XD



I just made a lemon pie! Now I'm indulging in a piece


----------



## Flop

Who's the youngest Mod?


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder probably


----------



## Justin

Flop said:


> Who's the youngest Mod?



I think myself and Thunder are on the youngest end, with Jeremy and Jennifer on the oldest end.


----------



## Flop

Cu?ntos a?os tienes?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Flop isn't a pedo ;-;


----------



## typhoonmoore

Flop said:


> Cu?ntos a?os tienes?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Flop isn't a pedo ;-;


Yo tengo catorce a?os x3


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> I think myself and Thunder are on the youngest end, with Jeremy and Jennifer on the oldest end.



RIP Sporge and Miranda.


----------



## Flop

I imagine Jeremy to be an proficient web designer in college, but I suppose it's okay if he's like 86. 

Give or take a few years, he's in that margin somewhere.


----------



## toastia

Flop said:


> I imagine Jeremy to be an proficient web designer in college, but I suppose it's okay if he's like 86.
> 
> Give or take a few years, he's in that margin somewhere.


double post :3


----------



## Aesthetic

Why did you choose to become staff?

And how often will there be a bell tree direct?


----------



## Flop

I edited it :c My internet was lagging


----------



## toastia

Netflix said:


> Why did you choose to become staff?
> 
> And how often will there be a bell tree direct?



once a year i think


----------



## Flop

Another question:  Why do Mods never have any WiFi ratings?  Do they delete them whenever they receive them?  

Because I've seen a couple trades involving Mods on TBT


----------



## Aesthetic

Flop said:


> Another question:  Why do Mods never have any WiFi ratings?  Do they delete them whenever they receive them?
> 
> Because I've seen a couple trades involving Mods on TBT



Maybe thy don't want revenge ratings


----------



## Flop

I've neither seen a mod give nor receive a negative rating. XD


----------



## Horus

iLoveYou said:


> Don't worry, I'm already getting Horus to work on that for us. We need a collectible like this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I'm also requesting a counsellor for all TBT Mafia players. Fanx.



AWWW YISSSS


----------



## Cory

Horus said:


> AWWW YISSSS



AMAZING


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> Why did you choose to become staff?
> 
> And how often will there be a bell tree direct?


We didn't choose the staff life, the staff life chose us. And who knows? Not me 


Flop said:


> Another question:  Why do Mods never have any WiFi ratings?  Do they delete them whenever they receive them?
> 
> Because I've seen a couple trades involving Mods on TBT


It's more so that we don't usually wifi with anyone anymore.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Horus said:


> AWWW YISSSS



TAKE MY TBT BELLS


----------



## KarlaKGB

Horus said:


> AWWW YISSSS



░░░░░░░░░░░████
░░░░░░░░░░░█░░█
░░░░░░░░░░█░░░█
░░░░░░░░░█░░░░█
██████▄▄█░░░░░███▄
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░ Valve, ░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░Add This░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░ Please! ░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░░█
▓▓▓▓▓█░░░░░░░░░░█
░█▀▀░█░░█░█▀█░█▀▀░█▀█
░▀▀█░█░░█░█▀▀░█▀▀░█▀▄
░▀▀▀░▀▀▀▀░▀░░░▀▀▀░▀░ ▀
░█▀▀ ░█▀█ ░█ ░█▀▀
░█▀▀ ░█▀▀ ░█ ░█
░▀▀▀ ░▀ ░░░▀ ░▀▀▀


----------



## Flop

If a Mod were to change his or her username, would it remain blue?  Likewise, with Sages.


----------



## Goldenapple

Please tell me when people can sign up to be a Moderator... :3


----------



## Flop

They'll make an announcement when they're ready.


----------



## Thunder

Heisenberg said:


> I HAS A QUESTION
> 
> Why do all the mods like Frozen? I haven't seen it, is it good or something?



I wish I knew man, every time someone mentions Disney in the mod chat I become the third wheel to the Gallows and Jubs show.



Justin said:


> I think myself and Thunder are on the youngest end, with Jeremy and Jennifer on the oldest end.



(I'm older though.)


----------



## Aesthetic

Thunder said:


> I wish I knew man, every time someone mentions Disney in the mod chat I become the third wheel to the Gallows and Jubs show.
> 
> 
> 
> (I'm older though.)



Will you ever post a selfie


----------



## Goldenapple

How old are Thunder and Justin?


----------



## Thunder

Netflix said:


> Will you ever post a selfie



But then I'd leave Kaiaa alone in anonymity, and that's no fun.



Goldenapple said:


> How old are Thunder and Justin?



Justin's 12, I'm 78


----------



## Flop

Could have sworn Justin was younger.


----------



## Goldenapple

I'm planning on joining. I thought mods were a lot older,except Thunder,he's a lot older! (I'm 12) I can imagine a 78 yr old playing ACNL.


----------



## Flop

So he was 3 when he joined, right?


----------



## Justin

Jeremy adopted me at the young age of 2.


----------



## Byngo

can i be a mod?!!?,?,11?,11!?!


----------



## Flop

Omg can we not. XD


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> can i be a mod?!!?,?,11?,11!?!



Sorry, your name's gotta start with J to be a mod.


----------



## Goldenapple

My name is *J*enna. So that counts.


----------



## Flop

*J-Thunder*


----------



## Byngo

Thunder said:


> Sorry, your name's gotta start with J to be a mod.



I can buy the change your username thing


----------



## Aesthetic

Thunder said:


> But then I'd leave Kaiaa alone in anonymity, and that's no fun.
> 
> 
> 
> Justin's 12, I'm 78


U can post a selfie together 
#SELFIE

Wait has Jubs posted a selfie??!?!?!??,??


----------



## Flop

Selfieeeeeee


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> Sorry, your name's gotta start with J to be a mod.



We had this conversation before. My actual username was supposed to be Jaiaa but I hit the K and thus, Kaiaa was born.


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa sounds much better


----------



## Thunder

Flop said:


> *J-Thunder*



They needed racial diversity, so they picked someone who was Japanese.


----------



## Goldenapple

My real name is Jenna,so does that count?


----------



## Flop

Zap-anese

I seriously just have too much fun with your name.


----------



## Thunder

Lunatic said:


> I can buy the change your username thing



Then welcome aboard, Junatic!


----------



## Aesthetic

Kaiaa said:


> We had this conversation before. My actual username was supposed to be Jaiaa but I hit the K and thus, Kaiaa was born.



How is your username pronounced?


----------



## Goldenapple

Ki-a is how I pronounce it


----------



## Gandalf

Thunder said:


> They needed racial diversity, so they picked someone who was Japanese.



I call bs. If they wanted racial diversity,  they would have promoted Bidoof as the token australian mod.

We all know that you slept your way to the top.


----------



## Thunder

Gandalf said:


> I call bs. If they wanted racial diversity,  they would have promoted Bidoof as the token australian mod.
> 
> We all know that you slept your way to the top.



_You run that mouth 'o yers too much, you might not like where it gets ya.._


----------



## Jake

Thunder said:


> Sorry, your name's gotta start with J to be a mod.


hi



Gandalf said:


> I call bs. If they wanted racial diversity,  they would have promoted Bidoof as the token australian mod.
> 
> We all know that you slept your way to the top.


ty u r good friend


----------



## monochrom3

why is Justin called jubs(this is a serious question)


----------



## Justin

monochrom3 said:


> why is Justin called jubs(this is a serious question)


----------



## Minties

Jubs is my slave, I keep him in my basement.


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> Jubs is my slave, I keep him in my basement.



Oh.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?28-The-Basement ?


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Oh.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/forumdisplay.php?28-The-Basement ?



Get back in there you mafia slave! Host faster!


----------



## monochrom3

...

not gonna lie, i regret asking that. i am serious about this, yet...?


----------



## KarlaKGB

monochrom3 said:


> ...
> 
> not gonna lie, i regret asking that. i am serious about this, yet...?



what?


----------



## monochrom3

hmmm, I usually never get annoyed for being on this forum, but now I just did.


----------



## Farobi

No worries i dont know what/who jubs is too.

- - - Post Merge - - -

And ive been here for quite a while xD


----------



## Horus

monochrom3 said:


> hmmm, I usually never get annoyed for being on this forum, but now I just did.



Calm down bro, with that attitude, it'll be a common occurrence.

Justin's username used to be Jubs (still is on the IRC), something he thought of when he was young.


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> How is your username pronounced?



Good question, many people read it wrong but it's pronounced:"K-eye-uh"


----------



## Kanapachi

Kaiaa said:


> Good question, many people read it wrong but it's pronounced:"K-eye-uh"



All my friends struggle to pronounce mine. o-o


----------



## Kaiaa

I read yours in with Japanese pronunciation, is that right?


----------



## Kanapachi

Hehe, yep. c:

I just love how my friends try to pronounce it like a Spanish person struggling to speak English . . .

But I'm curious, do any of you have specific nicknames other than your username? ;o


----------



## Flop

She's also known as Nazi Mod.  Because ya know.



She's just so darn mean c: (jk, obviously)


----------



## Goldenapple

OK so Thunder is Japanese,Justin is 12,Jeremy is just the random mod in the corner(no offense  ),Kaiaa was meant to be Jaiaa,what about Prof. Gallows?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Goldenapple said:


> OK so Thunder is Japanese,Justin is 12,Jeremy is just the random mod in the corner(no offense  ),Kaiaa was meant to be Jaiaa,what about Prof. Gallows?



Jer is the creator of this site... lol


----------



## iLoveYou

Goldenapple said:


> what about Prof. Gallows?



He's the hero.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/tags.php?tag=gallows+is+the+hero


----------



## Yui Z

On a scale of 1 to 10 how fabulous are you?


----------



## Goldenapple

lynn105 said:


> Jer is the creator of this site... lol



Oh...that makes sense lol. XD


----------



## Trundle

Goldenapple said:


> Oh...that makes sense lol. XD



Prof. Gallows' first name is Joryusha. He's from India.


----------



## Goldenapple

Ok so Thunder is Japanese,Justin is 12,Jeremy is the creator of TBT,Kaiaa was meant to be Jaiaa,and Prof. Gallows is from India. Cool.


----------



## oath2order

Goldenapple said:


> OK so Thunder is Japanese,Justin is 12,Jeremy is just the random mod in the corner(no offense  ),Kaiaa was meant to be Jaiaa,what about Prof. Gallows?



Let me sum up the mods.

Jeremy is awesome. He's a pretty chill guy and he's hot like 9/10.

Justin is like 17 or 18 not 12. He loves Disney. I don't know what he looks like.

Jas0n is the mod who set up our Mumble server. He's always either at work, or getting ready for work. He's also hot like 9/10.

Jennifer is the mod who plays ACNL the most. She has almost all the badges and I'm jealous. She also doesn't like it when I swear in my reports.

Kaiaa is just there. I don't know much about her.

Prof Gallows is the one who I have to keep apologizing to for stabbing him in the back. Another hot mod I'd say 8/10.

Thunder doesn't like me. He's a butt.

Zr388 is the new inactive mod but she's like sick or something so she has an excuse. Oh and her name is Jamie. Or Jaime.


----------



## Trundle

oath2order said:


> Let me sum up the mods.
> 
> Jeremy is awesome. He's a pretty chill guy and he's hot like 9/10.
> 
> Justin is like 17 or 18 not 12. He loves Disney. I don't know what he looks like.
> 
> Jas0n is the mod who set up our Mumble server. He's always either at work, or getting ready for work. He's also hot like 9/10.
> 
> Jennifer is the mod who plays ACNL the most. She has almost all the badges and I'm jealous. She also doesn't like it when I swear in my reports.
> 
> Kaiaa is just there. I don't know much about her.
> 
> Prof Gallows is the one who I have to keep apologizing to for stabbing him in the back. Another hot mod I'd say 8/10.
> 
> Thunder doesn't like me. He's a butt.
> 
> Zr388 is the new inactive mod but she's like sick or something so she has an excuse. Oh and her name is Jamie. Or Jaime.



and SockHead was a mod but they kicked him out because his name is Chris


----------



## Goldenapple

Someone just told me Prof. Gallows is from West Virginia...


----------



## Yui Z

oath2order said:


> Let me sum up the mods.
> 
> Jeremy is awesome. He's a pretty chill guy and he's hot like 9/10.
> 
> Justin is like 17 or 18 not 12. He loves Disney. I don't know what he looks like.
> 
> Jas0n is the mod who set up our Mumble server. He's always either at work, or getting ready for work. He's also hot like 9/10.
> 
> Jennifer is the mod who plays ACNL the most. She has almost all the badges and I'm jealous. She also doesn't like it when I swear in my reports.
> 
> Kaiaa is just there. I don't know much about her.
> 
> Prof Gallows is the one who I have to keep apologizing to for stabbing him in the back. Another hot mod I'd say 8/10.
> 
> Thunder doesn't like me. He's a butt.
> 
> Zr388 is the new inactive mod but she's like sick or something so she has an excuse. Oh and her name is Jamie. Or Jaime.



Do you like... Collect and stalk for information about mods or something? 

Just kidding by the way. Okie?


----------



## Kaiaa

oath2order said:


> Kaiaa is just there. I don't know much about her.



Story of my life.


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> Story of my life.



Sorry D: I know you play ACNL but I dont know if it's as much as Jen. Thats about all I know...



Yui Z said:


> Do you like... Collect and stalk for information about mods or something?
> 
> Just kidding by the way. Okie?



Most of it just bits and pieces of things I've heard over the year or so I've been here, honestly. It's usually stuff I hear in the IRC.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Kaiaa said:


> Story of my life.



Aww, poor Kaiaa 
*sends internet cookie*


----------



## Yui Z

I've always thought that Kaiaa was a 'shy' mod? Or maybe that's her Nagisa avatar that's influencing my thoughts? I dunno >.<'


----------



## Kanapachi

How sexy is Thunder? (scale of 1 - potato) ( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)


----------



## Beary

My gif avatars won't work? ;_;
I have the thingy bought, BUT THEY WON'T WORK *cries*


----------



## FireNinja1

LittleBeary said:


> My gif avatars won't work? ;_;
> I have the thingy bought, BUT THEY WON'T WORK *cries*



Are you using a URL or a direct upload?


----------



## oath2order

Kanapachi said:


> How sexy is Thunder? (scale of 1 - potato) ( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)



0/10 he's mean


----------



## BungoTheElf

Kanapachi said:


> How sexy is Thunder? (scale of 1 - potato) ( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)



we never got that selfie yet U:


----------



## Kanapachi

oath2order said:


> 0/10 he's mean



10 = potato, right? </3


----------



## Cou

potato is 0 right


----------



## oath2order

Cou said:


> potato is 0 right



Thunder is potato


----------



## Beary

FireNinja1 said:


> Are you using a URL or a direct upload?



I've tried both. ;_;


----------



## Mercedes

Ugh, how is my SIG out of the limeint? I just got it re done, and it seams the right size


----------



## Farobi

Luckypinch said:


> Ugh, how is my SIG out of the limeint? I just got it re done, and it seams the right size


It's on the limeint now I think.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Luckypinch said:


> Ugh, how is my SIG out of the limeint? I just got it re done, and it seams the right size



You could say your signature
( •_•)
( •_•)>⌐■-■
(⌐■_■)
is bursting at the seams.


----------



## Mercedes

KarlaKGB said:


> You could say your signature
> ( •_•)
> ( •_•)>⌐■-■
> (⌐■_■)
> is bursting at the seams.


I am 12 and don't know how to spell that,


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> Ugh, how is my SIG out of the limeint? I just got it re done, and it seams the right size



From what I can see, the height of the picture in your signature added with the height of the text underneath add up to be close to 330 pixels in height. The picture alone is around 280 pixels in height counting from the tip of Fennekins ear to the bottom of the image. 

Even if the image was 250 pixels in height, you may only have 1 line of standard text after the 250 pixel image -- not two or a spoiler. If you want a spoiler after a 250 pixel in height picture you would be better off making a 220 pixel height image so that you will be in line with the 250 pixel in height + 1 line of standard text rule.

In other words, your entire signature is too tall.


----------



## Mercedes

Kaiaa said:


> From what I can see, the height of the picture in your signature added with the height of the text underneath add up to be close to 330 pixels in height. The picture alone is around 280 pixels in height counting from the tip of Fennekins ear to the bottom of the image.
> 
> Even if the image was 250 pixels in height, you may only have 1 line of standard text after the 250 pixel image -- not two or a spoiler. If you want a spoiler after a 250 pixel in height picture you would be better off making a 230 pixel height image so that you will be in line with the 250 pixel in height + 1 line of standard text rule.
> 
> In other words, your entire signature is too tall.


I'm lost but I'll get it fixed


----------



## VillageDweller

Luckypinch said:


> I'm lost but I'll get it fixed



basically get rid of the fennekin and make it only 1 line of text


----------



## Mercedes

Is this accepted? 

- - - Post Merge - - -



VillageDweller said:


> basically get rid of the fennekin and make it only 1 line of text



D: ok


----------



## Kaiaa

If you made your image, I would personally make Fennekin the same height as your background: 240 pixels. 
If you do that you can keep the image outside of a spoiler and have 1 line of standard size text underneath.

Then your entire signature will be within the 250 pixel in height rule.


----------



## Beary

Still confused by my GIF problem ;_;


----------



## Kaiaa

LittleBeary said:


> Still confused by my GIF problem ;_;



I think gif images have to be 100X100


----------



## Thunder

Kanapachi said:


> But I'm curious, do any of you have specific nicknames other than your username? ;o



Kaiaa is Kiaa and Kayla.



Kanapachi said:


> How sexy is Thunder? (scale of 1 - potato) ( ﾟ,_ゝﾟ)










LittleBeary said:


> My gif avatars won't work? ;_;
> I have the thingy bought, BUT THEY WON'T WORK *cries*



I believe the gif can't be any bigger than the avatar size limit, so it's gotta be 100x100 exactly or less.


----------



## oath2order

[04:06] <Kuma> But there is no way I'm ever going to get banned
[04:06] <Kuma> I'll be lucky to get an infraction

GO GO GO.


----------



## Jake

oath2order said:


> [04:06] <Kuma> But there is no way I'm ever going to get banned
> [04:06] <Kuma> I'll be lucky to get an infraction
> 
> GO GO GO.



Kuma swears in irc. Under the federal Australian anti-profanity act implemented into the Australian government in 2003 which passed receiving 56-44 votes forbids children under the age of 15 using curse words, and doing so puts kuma under guilty of this Australian regulation, thus making tbt in violation of this nationwide regulation, therefore tbt is in breach of this law and can be sued due to the breaking of this law. 

TL;DR kuma should be banned or tbt runs the risk of being sued by the Australian government.


----------



## Horus

Jake. said:


> Kuma swears in irc. Under the federal Australian anti-profanity act implemented into the Australian government in 2003 which passed receiving 56-44 votes forbids children under the age of 15 using curse words, and doing so puts kuma under guilty of this Australian regulation, thus making tbt in violation of this nationwide regulation, therefore tbt is in breach of this law and can be sued due to the breaking of this law.
> 
> TL;DR kuma should be banned or tbt runs the risk of being sued by the Australian government.









Jake is really stepping up his game


----------



## Jennifer

Yui Z said:


> I've always thought that Kaiaa was a 'shy' mod? Or maybe that's her Nagisa avatar that's influencing my thoughts? I dunno >.<'



I'm the shy one </3 I'm also the strict one. And the goodie two shoes prude one. (And I also love Disney--Disney World is the family tradition in my house) 

Kaiaa likes collectibles like me though. 

Jake & Oath - As long as Kuma stops swearing, it'll be fine. 
I wish there was an Anti-profanity act everywhere


----------



## Flop

Is there any way the Rainbow Feather could make a reappearance?  It taunts me D:


----------



## Byngo

Flop said:


> Is there any way the Rainbow Feather could make a reappearance?  It taunts me D:



I second this question. ;v;


----------



## Jennifer

Flop said:


> Is there any way the Rainbow Feather could make a reappearance?  It taunts me D:



It taunts me too and as a mod, I'm never even allowed a chance to get one so just think who it taunts more T___T


----------



## Flop

Mods aren't allowed to participate in contests?  D:


----------



## Noobstew

Hi everyone. I'm kinda new to this site still, having jumped ship from Animal Crossing Community to here. First, let me say this place has a smoother operation and has a nice streamlined quality to it. However, I still have a couple questions that I haven't been able to answer on my own through the FAQ section. 

1) How do you tag someone in a post, like put @ before their name so that they will be notified when someone replies to them?

2)I've seen the notifications tab, but it's only let me know when I have private messages and the like, is there anyway for it to notify me when someone posts on one of my threads?

Thank you in advance and if these questions are answerable in the FAQ, I'm terribly sorry I didn't see them.


----------



## Kanapachi

Noobstew said:


> Hi everyone. I'm kinda new to this site still, having jumped ship from Animal Crossing Community to here. First, let me say this place has a smoother operation and has a nice streamlined quality to it. However, I still have a couple questions that I haven't been able to answer on my own through the FAQ section.
> 
> 1) How do you tag someone in a post, like put @ before their name so that they will be notified when someone replies to them?
> 
> 2)I've seen the notifications tab, but it's only let me know when I have private messages and the like, is there anyway for it to notify me when someone posts on one of my threads?
> 
> Thank you in advance and if these questions are answerable in the FAQ, I'm terribly sorry I didn't see them.



1. Not that I know of.

2. No. But you can subscribe to a thread.


----------



## Noobstew

Wow that was expedient! Thank you; I will look into this subscription feature. Have a great day!


----------



## Kanapachi

Jennifer said:


> (And I also love Disney--Disney World is the family tradition in my house)



Before I was even born. o-o

Disney World is a requirement in my family . . . otherwise you're not welcome. xD


----------



## Kaiaa

Yui Z said:


> I've always thought that Kaiaa was a 'shy' mod? Or maybe that's her Nagisa avatar that's influencing my thoughts? I dunno >.<'



I am a very shy person irl, I'm pretty shy online too but not as much as irl. It's kind of sad, most people think I'm being rude but in reality I'm just very quiet and don't have much to say. 



Flop said:


> Mods aren't allowed to participate in contests?  D:


No 

And to Noobstew, welcome to the Bell Tree! Unfortunately, we don't have anything set up to notify you if you have been quoted/replied to. You can subscribe to a thread but it just notifies you when anyone posts in the thread, not if they speak directly to you.


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Jake & Oath - As long as Kuma stops swearing, it'll be fine.
> I wish there was an Anti-profanity act everywhere



The dictatorship continues~~~


----------



## Noobstew

Oh okay, thanks for clarifying that subscription feature for me Kaiaa!


----------



## Bread Kennedys

I wanted to create a Poll about Pokemon League Music in the Gaming Forum, and I added all the options and everything, BUT IT STILL WOULDN'T LET ME SUBMIT IT. Any reason why I'm getting that message? D:



Spoiler: message



"Please enter all the questions in the fields."


----------



## 3DSfan134

DeviousCrossing said:


> I wanted to create a Poll about Pokemon League Music in the Gaming Forum, and I added all the options and everything, BUT IT STILL WOULDN'T LET ME SUBMIT IT. Any reason why I'm getting that message? D:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: message
> 
> 
> 
> "Please enter all the questions in the fields."


Maybe you need to put the questions on what will the user choose.


----------



## Thunder

Jennifer said:


> I wish there was an Anti-profanity act everywhere



You can either be anti or pro, you can't be both.


----------



## Goldenapple

1.) Out of all the mods,who likes potatoes the most? 
2.) Who is the most annoying mod?


----------



## Justin

Goldenapple said:


> 1.) Out of all the mods,who likes potatoes the most?
> 2.) Who is the most annoying mod?



1) You know I have no clue.
2) The Bell Tree Ghost.


----------



## Cory

Goldenapple said:


> 1.) Out of all the mods,who likes potatoes the most?
> 2.) Who is the most annoying mod?


1. Prof gallows
2. Def Jubs


----------



## Goldenapple

Cory said:


> 1. Prof gallows
> 2. Def Jubs



Haha correct answer!


----------



## VioletPrincess

oath2order said:


> Thunder is potato



Thunder is Awesome


----------



## Kaiaa

Goldenapple said:


> 1.) Out of all the mods,who likes potatoes the most?
> 2.) Who is the most annoying mod?



1) I make the best potato anything. French fries, mashed potatoes, potato soup, potato salad....
2) I don't think any mods are annoying


----------



## Goldenapple

Who's the best at making apple pie?


----------



## Thunder

Sansa22 said:


> Thunder is Awesome



D'awww, thanks Sansa :')



Kaiaa said:


> 1) I make the best potato anything. French fries, mashed potatoes, potato soup, potato salad..



Where do you live again? *packs suitcase*


----------



## Jennifer

Kaiaa said:


> I make the best potato anything. French fries, mashed potatoes, potato soup, potato salad....



I do toooo. Though, I'm not a big fan of french fries, everyone else likes them.
Mashed Potatoes and German Potato Salad are my favorite followed by soup. @-@ I never get sick of any of them. Heck, I even had to have mashed potatoes for 2 weeks straight once when it was all I could eat while sick and still love them. 



Goldenapple said:


> Who's the best at making apple pie?



I think it's hard to say who's the best without actually trying each mod's dishes so... Regardless, my family really loves when I make Apple Pie (as does my boyfriend).

I also took a Culinary course so...


----------



## Goldenapple

I'll come to your house too. I love potatoes too much!



Jennifer said:


> I make Apple Pie



How dare you murder apples... D:


----------



## Caius

I'm pretty sure Gallows as our resident horticulturist is the most fond of spuds.


----------



## Goth

i have two questions 
1. who is the bell tree ghost
2. how do you rank up to admin


----------



## Goldenapple

I don't know who the ghost is. I think the ghost is following me because every thread I go to I look at the bottom it says 2 members,but it only shows my name. O_O


----------



## Kaiaa

Jennifer said:


> I think it's hard to say who's the best without actually trying each mod's dishes so... Regardless, my family really loves when I make Apple Pie (as does my boyfriend).
> 
> I also took a Culinary course so...



I've never made an apple pie so I know it's not me lol I've only made lemon and chocolate pies. I think there was a cherry one once.... I bet you make the best^^


----------



## Goth

oh and what do you think of my new profile pic isnt it awesome and does it fit


----------



## Goldenapple

Kaiaa don't make an apple pie! What did the apples do to anybody?! Oh crap...I just ate an apple pie....  ._.


----------



## Goth

a golden apple pie...


----------



## BungoTheElf

omg nevermind but my bells were -1 for a minute o-o


----------



## Goth

you can get bells taken away for doing interactions click on currency then click on bells and you will see what it is

- - - Post Merge - - -

#tbt_poverty

- - - Post Merge - - -

i was checking the member list trying to find my name and most of the people back in late january have 0 posts i mean why make a account then


----------



## Jennifer

Goldenapple said:


> I'll come to your house too. I love potatoes too much!
> 
> 
> 
> How dare you murder apples... D:



How dare you accuse me of murdering anything :|


----------



## Goldenapple

Well I guess I'll blame the person who picked the apples from the tree...


----------



## Jake

Goldenapple said:


> Well I guess I'll blame the person who picked the apples from the tree...



that would be adam and eve

#JESUSISTHEANSWER


----------



## Aesthetic

so does tbt fair happen once a year or somethin


----------



## Caius

Netflix said:


> so does tbt fair happen once a year or somethin



It was actually an event that happened a loooong time ago that was brought back this last year. It'll be a nice surprise for you guys to find out this year if we're doing it again or not


----------



## Aesthetic

Zr388 said:


> It was actually an event that happened a loooong time ago that was brought back this last year. It'll be a nice surprise for you guys to find out this year if we're doing it again or not



maybe it can be in the summer time 

and is the link in my signature appropriate? (i think it is anyway)


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> so does tbt fair happen once a year or somethin



I think it happens once every 7 years lol (Honestly I don't know)


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> I'm pretty sure Gallows as our resident horticulturist is the most fond of spuds.



Indeed I am very fond of spuds. But don't trust them.

They have eyes everywhere.


----------



## Yui Z

When your sitting in a quiet room with lots of people do you feel embarrassed when you stomach starts making angry whale noises? >.>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> When your sitting in a quiet room with lots of people do you feel embarrassed when you stomach starts making angry whale noises? >.>



Depends. If it's making whale noises because I'm hungry then I'll probably announce my hunger to anyone looking at me. If it's because I have to rip one, well, that's a whole different story.


----------



## Kanapachi

Goldenapple said:


> I don't know who the ghost is. I think the ghost is following me because every thread I go to I look at the bottom it says 2 members,but it only shows my name. O_O



That just means a user is viewing a thread but they are on invisible mode. i.e. Gallows is a "ghost".


----------



## FireNinja1

If someone has my username, and I want that name, and they haven't logged on in like forever, can we get that username?


----------



## Flop

FireNinja1 said:


> If someone has my username, and I want that name, and they haven't logged on in like forever, can we get that username?



Ask Jake.   XD bwahahah


----------



## Jake

FireNinja1 said:


> If someone has my username, and I want that name, and they haven't logged on in like forever, can we get that username?


No ud an not, once again, the dictatorship rises 



Flop said:


> Ask Jake.   XD bwahahah


**** u


----------



## oath2order

Jake. said:


> No ud an not, once again, the dictatorship rises
> 
> 
> **** u





Jake. said:


> Kuma swears in irc. Under the federal Australian anti-profanity act implemented into the Australian government in 2003 which passed receiving 56-44 votes forbids children under the age of 15 using curse words, and doing so puts kuma under guilty of this Australian regulation, thus making tbt in violation of this nationwide regulation, therefore tbt is in breach of this law and can be sued due to the breaking of this law.
> 
> TL;DR kuma should be banned or tbt runs the risk of being sued by the Australian government.



TL;DR Jake. should be banned or TBT runs the risk of being sued by the Australian government.


----------



## Jake

I'm not under 15 tho


----------



## Kanapachi

Why is Flop such a letter hoarder? D:<<


----------



## Flop

Kanapachi said:


> Why is Flop such a letter hoarder? D:<<



Collecting a set for my friend. *cough*


----------



## Aesthetic

Flop said:


> Collecting a set for my friend. *cough*



wow flop I didn't know u considered us friends

but iS THE LINK IN MY SIG APPROPRIATE


----------



## Kanapachi

Netflix said:


> wow flop I didn't know u considered us friends
> 
> but iS THE LINK IN MY SIG APPROPRIATE



"Ask Jake."


----------



## Flop

Netflix said:


> wow flop I didn't know u considered us friends
> 
> but iS THE LINK IN MY SIG APPROPRIATE



It's funny, and there's nothing offensive to the eyes. XD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Is there any chance of the option to have multiple people edit the same.thread?  It would make cycling threads more efficient and clear up confusion. I'd like to see a way for the OP of the thread to promote other members to be able to edit the thread as well.


----------



## Sholee

Flop said:


> It's funny, and there's nothing offensive to the eyes. XD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Is there any chance of the option to have multiple people edit the same.thread?  It would make cycling threads more efficient and clear up confusion. I'd like to see a way for the OP of the thread to promote other members to be able to edit the thread as well.



I second this idea!!


----------



## Trundle

Jubs I would like to know who your least favorite member is


----------



## Justin

Trundle said:


> Jubs I would like to know who your least favorite member is


----------



## Aesthetic

Justin said:


>



Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions! js jubs


----------



## Justin

Netflix said:


> Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions! js jubs



You got me!


----------



## Aesthetic

Justin said:


> You got me!



Do I get a badge or something


----------



## Jake

Netflix said:


> Do I get a badge or something



no u get banned for minimodding!!


----------



## Goldenapple

Do any of the mods live in China?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Goldenapple said:


> Do any of the mods live in China?



Nope.


----------



## Goldenapple

Then do all the mods live in the US?


----------



## Trundle

Goldenapple said:


> Then do all the mods live in the US?




well duh
everyone knows the only two countries are china and USA


----------



## Jake

Goldenapple said:


> Then do all the mods live in the US?



no i live in australia


----------



## Prof Gallows

Goldenapple said:


> Then do all the mods live in the US?



Nope.


----------



## Jas0n

Goldenapple said:


> Then do all the mods live in the US?



Close enough. Justin's in Canada and I'm in the UK. The others are all American scumbags.


----------



## Goldenapple




----------



## Farobi

Goldenapple said:


>


Posts that contain solely "Lol", "This", GIF/image replies, or other short remarks are usually better suited for chatrooms than forum discussions! js goldenapple


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Hi dear staff  Would you please let me know how I can gift someone my collectible which I got from someone else by trading? I can't find it's "Gift" button in inventory page~


----------



## Aesthetic

Why are you only allowed to gift 1 of the mailbox add-ons?


----------



## Farobi

can i get a refund for my silver mailbox?


----------



## Thunder

RedTropicalFish said:


> Hi dear staff  Would you please let me know how I can gift someone my collectible which I got from someone else by trading? I can't find it's "Gift" button in inventory page~



What's the item you're trying to gift?


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Thunder said:


> What's the item you're trying to gift?



It's a gem, the birthstone, Thunder.


----------



## Murray

RedTropicalFish said:


> It's a gem, the birthstone, Thunder.



if you go shop > inventory next to the item there should be a gift button, click that and you should be able to


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

Murray said:


> if you go shop > inventory next to the item there should be a gift button, click that and you should be able to



Thank you Murray for your help! I don't know why but I can't find it's gift button... That's why I came here~


----------



## Kanapachi

Farobi said:


> can i get a refund for my silver mailbox?



Justin or Jeremy can do that for you, but you'll only be refunded 90% of bells.

Unless Justin scemmed me out of 10%. </3


----------



## Farobi

Kanapachi said:


> Justin or Jeremy can do that for you, but you'll only be refunded 90% of bells.
> 
> Unless Justin scemmed me out of 10%. </3


Ooh thanks for that. I wonder where that 10% goes 

I shall contact them.


----------



## Farobi

Kanapachi said:


> Justin or Jeremy can do that for you, but you'll only be refunded 90% of bells.
> 
> Unless Justin scemmed me out of 10%. </3



nope nope nope that doesn't work </3


----------



## mariop476

Is it possible for me to change a negative rating I left to a positive?  I was dumb and overreacted to something minor.


----------



## Kaiaa

Yes, go to the feedback and you should see a little....hammer-ish looking thing. Click it to edit. If you can't then just PM me the username and I can do it for you


----------



## Flop

Flop said:


> Is there any chance of the option to have multiple people edit the same.thread?  It would make cycling threads more efficient and clear up confusion. I'd like to see a way for the OP of the thread to promote other members to be able to edit the thread as well.



Why do the legitimate questions get overlooked?  XD


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> Why do the legitimate questions get overlooked?  XD



I overlooked it because I think that's a question for Admin, not mods. We don't have the power to make that so. To be honest, I'm not entirely sure it's possible either but I don't know


----------



## Yui Z

What's your favorite TBT collectible?  They're all so pretty<3


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa said:


> I overlooked it because I think that's a question for Admin, not mods. We don't have the power to make that so. To be honest, I'm not entirely sure it's possible either but I don't know



Well I was the last post before the page ended, and then Sholee quoted it agreeing with me. Trundle posted something, and Jubs replied to only his question. So I know that an admin saw it. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> What's your favorite TBT collectible?  They're all so pretty<3



The Rainbow Feather c:


----------



## Aizu

Yui Z said:


> What's your favorite TBT collectible?  They're all so pretty<3



The Pokeball ( ^ω^ )


----------



## VioletPrincess

The Rainbow feather


----------



## Flop

Sansa22 said:


> The Rainbow feather



:cccccccccccccccccccccccccc


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> :cccccccccccccccccccccccccc



Why the frownie face?  

Smile


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Why the frownie face?
> 
> Smile



Because I can never get it. XDDDD


----------



## dreamysnowx

What's the age of the YOUNGEST member you guys seen enter this forum?


----------



## Murray

Yui Z said:


> What's your favorite TBT collectible?  They're all so pretty<3



trophies


----------



## Bunbii

Are we allowed to trade/buy/sell Club Nintendo codes for ACNL items/bells?? I've seen a few people do this on the board with no penalty being given to them, but I wanted to be sure.

(Or the reverse, offering ACNL currency for Club Nintendo codes.)


----------



## Thunder

Yui Z said:


> What's your favorite TBT collectible?  They're all so pretty<3



Call it egotism, but I'm pretty happy with how the June Birthstone and the Lantern came out (although the latter was because Jas0n did a good job of sprucing it up.)



dreamysnowx said:


> What's the age of the YOUNGEST member you guys seen enter this forum?



Probably like, 9.


----------



## Kaiaa

Bunbii said:


> Are we allowed to trade/buy/sell Club Nintendo codes for ACNL items/bells?? I've seen a few people do this on the board with no penalty being given to them, but I wanted to be sure.
> 
> (Or the reverse, offering ACNL currency for Club Nintendo codes.)



We are debating over it but as of right now, it's fine. It may or may not change in the future. I just want to warn everyone who is selling their codes, be sure you check out Club Nintendo first. You may see something you want and then those codes become valuable to you.


----------



## Bunbii

Kaiaa said:


> We are debating over it but as of right now, it's fine. It may or may not change in the future. I just want to warn everyone who is selling their codes, be sure you check out Club Nintendo first. You may see something you want and then those codes become valuable to you.



Thank you for answering. ^^


----------



## PurplPanda

Why do different mods have different colors? I know sages are green, but why are Justin and Jeremy red?


----------



## Aesthetic

PurplPanda said:


> Why do different mods have different colors? I know sages are green, but why are Justin and Jeremy red?



They're admins


----------



## VioletPrincess

Red = Admin and Blue = Mod.  I think  If I am wrong I am sorry :O


----------



## Kaiaa

Red means Admin. Admin are the administrators of the site. They handle all the background work that keeps the website up and going


----------



## dreamysnowx

Thunder said:


> Call it egotism, but I'm pretty happy with how the June Birthstone and the Lantern came out (although the latter was because Jas0n did a good job of sprucing it up.)
> 
> 
> 
> Probably like, 9.


LOL


----------



## Justin

Flop said:


> Why do the legitimate questions get overlooked?  XD



Don't take it personally. If I don't leave answer it's because there isn't one yet, or we're not ready to share it yet. I could reply with "We'll look into it!" but that just gets repetitive after a while. We read everything in here, so trust me, we saw it.



Yui Z said:


> What's your favorite TBT collectible?  They're all so pretty<3



I think the Snow Globe would be my favourite. It's the only animated collectible, and one of the rarest with only 8 owners last I checked! 



Kanapachi said:


> Justin or Jeremy can do that for you, but you'll only be refunded 90% of bells.
> 
> Unless Justin scemmed me out of 10%. </3





Farobi said:


> can i get a refund for my silver mailbox?



Sorry, we generally do not do refunds except in specific circumstances. Kanapachi is one of about three total I've ever done since they had just bought the item and misunderstood what it did.

That said, I agree it does kind of suck how older mailboxes become useless once you buy a new one. I'm working on an idea to solve that actually.


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> Don't take it personally. If I don't leave answer it's because there isn't one yet, or we're not ready to share it yet. I could reply with "We'll look into it!" but that just gets repetitive after a while. We read everything in here, so trust me, we saw it.



Haha, I'm just giving you a hard time, Jubs. I know you guys are busy with stuff. I'm not going to expect a reply to everything!


----------



## Kanapachi

Justin said:


> Sorry, we generally do not do refunds except in specific circumstances. Kanapachi is one of about three total I've ever done since they had just bought the item and misunderstood what it did.
> 
> That said, I agree it does kind of suck how older mailboxes become useless once you buy a new one. I'm working on an idea to solve that actually.



So I'm special? <3


----------



## Justin

Hello Staff I would like to report an attempted bribery.







Please lock this criminal scum in jail.


----------



## Aesthetic

Justin said:


> Hello Staff I would like to report an attempted bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please lock this criminal scum in jail.



I could've bribed u more not to tell


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> Hello Staff I would like to report an attempted bribery.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Please lock this criminal scum in jail.



Damn, Netflix, you're really reaching deep into those pockets of yours.


----------



## Farobi

Whats the specific time of the cherry restock?


----------



## MrPicklez

Will someone peel my potatoes for me?


----------



## Thunder

I'm gonna buy myself a pony.



Farobi said:


> Whats the specific time of the cherry restock?



I wish I knew, I haven't even bought myself a cherry.



MrKisstoefur said:


> Will someone peel my potatoes for me?



I hear that Gallows guy is pretty proficient in the art of potato peeling.


----------



## MrPicklez

I need them for St. Patty's Day though, Thunder D:


----------



## Justin

Farobi said:


> Whats the specific time of the cherry restock?



Surprise!!1!!!1!11!11!!


----------



## Yui Z

I'm really curious about this... Why did you choose to make the の collectible rarer than the rest? I mean, it's not as if it's much different.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Can people stop calling it St. Patty's please. We do not have a patron saint who is a flat piece of ground meat


----------



## xkassidy

We should have a Katie Sticky on the Train station... maybe..? Just a suggestion >x<


----------



## Horus

KarlaKGB said:


> Can people stop calling it St. Patty's please. We do not have a patron saint who is a flat piece of ground meat



I guess you haven't seen the saint's picture-


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Has anyone every won the lottery in the shop?


----------



## Prisma

Horus said:


> I guess you haven't seen the saint's picture-




This was the best thing i've seen all day XD


----------



## Kaiaa

Yui Z said:


> I'm really curious about this... Why did you choose to make the の collectible rarer than the rest? I mean, it's not as if it's much different.



So when people ask others: "Do you have the の collectible?" They can say "no".
I crack myself up. But I don't know the answer to that since they came out before I was ever promoted.


----------



## Yui Z

I finally completed the Japanese collectible set ^-^ but sending them to someone to send them back in the right order mixed them up still  
Can't re arrange them ehhh


----------



## Kaiaa

Yui Z said:


> I finally completed the Japanese collectible set ^-^ but sending them to someone to send them back in the right order mixed them up still
> Can't re arrange them ehhh



Did they send them to you in a backwards order instead of in どうぶつの森 order?


----------



## Yui Z

Kaiaa said:


> Did they send them to you in a backwards order instead of in どうぶつの森 order?



The first time they send it regularly and it showed them backwards so we tried sending them backwards and they just completely mixed up .-.

Oh and they even left some time before sending the next one so they'd have time to arrange.


----------



## Cory

What are you eating/ate last?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Horus said:


> I guess you haven't seen the saint's picture-



Well done you win gg


----------



## Aesthetic

Are you guys going to get rid of the Animal Crossing: City Folk forum?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Netflix said:


> Are you guys going to get rid of the Animal Crossing: City Folk forum?



Maybe they'll make it a sub-forum in the general AC discussion, like Wild World?


----------



## Trundle

am i famous now for being one of eight with the snowglobe


----------



## Flop

Trundle said:


> am i famous now for being one of eight with the snowglobe



"Snow Globe
Gift received at 12-28-2012, 09:16 PM from Jeremy
Message: Sig contest-but try harder next time"


----------



## Trundle

Flop said:


> "Snow Globe
> Gift received at 12-28-2012, 09:16 PM from Jeremy
> Message: Sig contest-but try harder next time"



I was E765 back then
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?63951-Holiday-Secret-Santa-Signature-Contest-(WINNERS!!!)


----------



## Flop

Try harder, next time Trundle.


----------



## Jennifer

Trundle said:


> am i famous now for being one of eight with the snowglobe



No, you're just a crusher of hearts and spirit </3 T___T


----------



## Flop

Is there anything in store for 3 million posts?  ^~^


----------



## Kaiaa

Can we see how far our contests have come lol we used to get MAYBE 9 or 10 people per contest, maybe even less (Less for my sad little writing contests  ). Then there was the Fair....


----------



## Flop

It's a shame that I have no artistic, literary, or creative talent at all.  I would love to enter the contests, but I know I'd make a fool of myself =/


----------



## Jennifer

Flop said:


> It's a shame that I have no artistic, literary, or creative talent at all.  I would love to enter the contests, but I know I'd make a fool of myself =/



I know the feeling  Even if I could enter, I suck too much to ever win </3


----------



## Flop

Jennifer said:


> I know the feeling  Even if I could enter, I suck too much to ever win </3



Jennifer, let's drown our sorrows in our pretty feathers <3


----------



## Blizzard

Trundle said:


> am i famous now for being one of eight with the snowglobe



Famous...don't know. Envied, yes.


----------



## Thunder

Netflix said:


> Are you guys going to get rid of the Animal Crossing: City Folk forum?



You can probably expect the gates to be locked down, but I see no need to get rid of the City Folk section.


----------



## oath2order

Thunder said:


> You can probably expect the gates to be locked down, but I see no need to get rid of the City Folk section.



make it a sub-foruuuuuuuuuuuuum


----------



## Yui Z

Yui Z said:


> The first time they send it regularly and it showed them backwards so we tried sending them backwards and they just completely mixed up .-.
> 
> Oh and they even left some time before sending the next one so they'd have time to arrange.



So does anyone know why it's not working? <.<


----------



## Zeiro

where are all the cherries?? every time I check the shop, they're sold out. if you guys made cherries this rare, getting the remaining fruits later on will be next to impossible.


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> where are all the cherries?? every time I check the shop, they're sold out. if you guys made cherries this rare, getting the remaining fruits later on will be next to impossible.









They haven't restocked yet.


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> They haven't restocked yet.


----------



## Kaiaa

Posting to fix last page

Don't go turning this into an image dump.


----------



## Flop

Hey, Kaiaa, would my signature be alright if I got rid of the spoiler tag?  The image is 252 pixels tall, and I was wondering if it would be a big deal or not.


----------



## Jas0n

Yes, remove the spoiler and it'll be fine.


----------



## Flop

Ok, thanks!  Just wanted to make sure!


----------



## Farobi

When's the next big TBT event? I NEED COLLECTIBLES ;~;


----------



## Jas0n

Farobi said:


> When's the next big TBT event? I NEED COLLECTIBLES ;~;



When we manage to get off our butts and find the motivation to do something.


----------



## Flop

What he's trying to say is never. XD


----------



## Aesthetic

Jas0n said:


> When we manage to get off our butts and find the motivation to do something.



If I bribe you with TBT Bells will you


----------



## Kaiaa

A whole 1 tbt bell?

That's tempting.


----------



## Flop

I'll up his/her offer with 2 bells c:


----------



## Aesthetic

Kaiaa said:


> A whole 1 tbt bell?
> 
> That's tempting.



NO 
I was gonna offer 4 tbt, more than what Jubs and thunder got duh


----------



## Flop

Are the envelope add-ons for one-time use, or can they be used as many times as needed?


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Are the envelope add-ons for one-time use, or can they be used as many times as needed?



They can b used as many times as u want


----------



## Farobi

Why snake out of all the other villagers? ;o


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Farobi said:


> Why snake out of all the other villagers? ;o



Cause he trying his new ninja technique sneak up on poster


----------



## Jake

Metal Gear solid is shut out my selfies up instead pls


----------



## Zeiro

that's so cute

- - - Post Merge - - -

wait this better not be for the new metal gear solid release

i mean i love metal gear solid, but solid snake and the animal crossing villager have no correlation... someone (an idiot) wrote that on the animal crossing wikia ages ago and now everyone (also idiots) believes it


----------



## Bowie

Why has Snake appeared?


----------



## Flop

Metal Gear Solid. XD


----------



## SockHead




----------



## Sid2125

How do you put white text in a post? Or colored text


----------



## Kanapachi

Sid2125 said:


> How do you put white text in a post? Or colored text





		HTML:
	

[color="white"]Insert Text Here[/color]

or

[color="#ffffff"]Insert Text Here[/color]


butts.


----------



## Sid2125

Thank you


----------



## Horus

Sid2125 said:


> How do you put white text in a post? Or colored text





Kanapachi said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [color="white"]Insert Text Here[/color]
> 
> or
> 
> [color="#ffffff"]Insert Text Here[/color]
> 
> 
> butts.



Or you know, the easy way-


----------



## Dandie

Help help help how do I get rid of this dude. He's scaring me.


----------



## Flop

SockHead said:


>



Sockhead's back!

TBT is once again at chaos <3


----------



## Goth

why is snake on the homepage... he lives in my town so i know his name 



Spoiler


----------



## Kaiaa

What I find odd is that I didn't even question Snakes existence in the header....how long has he been there lol


----------



## Horus

Kaiaa said:


> What I find odd is that I didn't even question Snakes existence in the header....how long has he been there lol



Since like 2 am central time lol


----------



## Jake

Horus said:


> Or you know, the easy way-



how to i get this bull**** in my post field


----------



## Thunder

It's under Misc Options in your General Settings.


----------



## Jake

wow been here for like 6304957034 years and never even knew go me WOOOOO

ty thunder


----------



## Aesthetic

Are you able to gift the weird doll?


----------



## Byngo

Will the cherry ever be restocked? o-o


----------



## Goth

how do you make spolier tags?


----------



## Horus

Jman24274 said:


> how do you make spolier tags?





		HTML:
	

 [spoiler=text]stuff in spoiler[/spoiler]


----------



## Goth

example 



Spoiler: text



stuff in spoiler


----------



## Froda

Is my signature an okay size? It fits the pixel requirements, but I was having trouble with it earlier, so I want to make sure it's not violating something else.


----------



## Justin

Froda said:


> Is my signature an okay size? It fits the pixel requirements, but I was having trouble with it earlier, so I want to make sure it's not violating something else.



Yes, it's fine as it is.  Just don't make it any larger.


----------



## laurad67

how do you put on villager proof to say you have a villager moving


----------



## Farobi

laurad67 said:


> how do you put on villager proof to say you have a villager moving



update your signature by choosing "settings" in the top of this page (near your profile page), then "edit signature"

Just write your dreamies there


----------



## Jake

laurad67 said:


> how do you put on villager proof to say you have a villager moving



unless you are asking how to prove that one of the villagers leaving your town is actually leaving??
(idk wording is weird)

usually people just say that they're leaving, but if they want prove it, usually they just type their username or something, and take a picture with it sent.


----------



## Froda

Justin said:


> Yes, it's fine as it is.  Just don't make it any larger.



Thank you :]


----------



## Mooty

This isn't really a question, it's more of a suggestion. How about an official Katie thread in the AC:NL Online section of the forum?


----------



## Yui Z

Do you prefer sweet or savory foods?


----------



## Nkosazana

Are you guys cat people, dog people or sloth people? (Which is your preferred pet)?


----------



## Cory

Who is the sexiest mod? I think Jubs but that is just my opinion.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Are the egg collectables regiftable? O:


----------



## mob

how can i join the mlp group


----------



## Prof Gallows

lynn105 said:


> Are the egg collectables regiftable? O:



No.

A lot of people don't really understand how we do some of our items. Some of them serve a purpose, mainly the ones we have during events. Eggs and Bunny Foils aren't giftable because they were part of last year's egg hunt. The eggs weren't meant to be collectibles, just items you found during the event. If you found all of the eggs you got a Bunny Foil(essentially a trophy).


----------



## PurplPanda

I wanna know what the staff thinks about my sig. Thoughts?


----------



## JellofishXD

how do you give someone tbt bells


----------



## oath2order

JellofishXD said:


> how do you give someone tbt bells



There's a guide for this.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...ending-Bells-and-Collectibles-to-Another-User


----------



## Horus

gamzee said:


> how can i join the mlp group



By clicking my signature and then-





hit join. 

It'll send me a request and I'll decide whether to Accept it or Decline it (spoiler; I'll accept it) and you're in.


----------



## MonoSpectator

Just curious, where would roleplaying happen on this forum? I can't seem to find a specific area for it and I didn't want to clutter up forum "games" with a roleplaying type thing.


----------



## Jeremy

MonoSpectator said:


> Just curious, where would roleplaying happen on this forum? I can't seem to find a specific area for it and I didn't want to clutter up forum "games" with a roleplaying type thing.



The Basement is the correct board.  At least right now.


----------



## MonoSpectator

Jeremy said:


> The Basement is the correct board.  At least right now.



Ah alrighty! Thank you ^^


----------



## PinkWater

Just a quick question before I submit this:






This fits the guidelines, right? I mean, I read them and the dimensions' seem right, but I'm not sure if KB's over the limit and just... idk, just wanna make sure :\​


----------



## Horus

PinkWater said:


> Just a quick question before I submit this:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This fits the guidelines, right? I mean, I read them and the dimensions' seem right, but I'm not sure if KB's over the limit and just... idk, just wanna make sure :\​




You're fine, the limit on file sizes is more for like 8 MB Gifs​


----------



## SockHead

Question for the staff why is horus answering all these questions isn't that against the rules or some ****



Jeremy said:


> The Basement is the correct board.  At least right now.



at least forever


----------



## Horus

SockHead said:


> Question for the staff why is horus answering all these questions isn't that against the rules or some ****





> *Reporting*
> If another user violates a rule, report the post instead of posting a response to it. To report, click the  button at the bottom of the post.



-Is the rule you're thinking of and, ironically, in violation of. (and now, me too)

Why should someone have to wait for a mod to answer when 20 or more regular members can give the same answer? If they want to wait for confirmation from a mod, that's fine but it slows down the process otherwise. Additionally, I only answered like two questions. One being the group I lead, so why is that a problem?

tl;dr: Weren't you a mod once


----------



## SockHead




----------



## KarlaKGB

Fade away into nothing...


----------



## Alienfish

Eh just wondering who the weirdo is who moved the last watched movie thread? It's not a game nor do we spam it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Umeko said:


> Eh just wondering who the weirdo is who moved the last watched movie thread? It's not a game nor do we spam it.



That would've been me.

If you look here there is an extreme difference in who posts in this thread.






I went and looked through the thread before I moved it. The general post is "I watched this movie and it was good."
This to me would be considered game-like since it follows the pattern of most of the games we have in the basement.

If some more conversational posts pop up I'll move it back.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> That would've been me.
> 
> If you look here there is an extreme difference in who posts in this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I went and looked through the thread before I moved it. The general post is "I watched this movie and it was good."
> This to me would be considered game-like since it follows the pattern of most of the games we have in the basement.
> 
> If some more conversational posts pop up I'll move it back.



That's no reason to move a thread


----------



## Alienfish

Eh, it's not a game. Sure we may post that ... and because we are two of the most avid movie watchers/goers here that would make sense. We could probably do a film thread barely to conversation.. But I don't see the game pattern, more like a recommendation for old and new movies.. Not like name the most obscure movie/last letter/this or that or whatever.

Also I think a majority of the Brewster threads could be moved if they are non-conversational.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also that what song is stuck is of the same caliber if such


----------



## Prof Gallows

I agree. But since the thread was brought up and I had someone complain that it was getting pretty game-like I took a look at it and decided to move it to the basement until/if some more conversation goes on in it.


----------



## Alienfish

That person must have been boring. Like we have been chatting forever. And I doubt we are supposed to write peer review texts on 20 pages just because we like a movie... Well we had discussions and replying to each other if you mean me and SecondSider(be it we are op posters) We watch a lot fo movies and maybe there were other people "Spamming" it.. still doesn't make it game in any character.


----------



## Jas0n

I don't think your rudeness is the best way to convince us to move the thread back, Umeko. Nor is threatening to "make a new thread".

I'm with Gallows. The thread simply consists of posts listing movies that you've watched, it's hardly riveting content. It's very similar to the types of forum games we have in The Basement. For it to qualify for Brewster's, as Gallows mentioned, it would have to have more conversational posts or at least better reviews on the movies being listed.


----------



## Alienfish

I'm not rude, just annoyed because you are considering it game/spam when it's not a competition. And I don't get "the more conversation" part. Like.. We have to make essays?

I'd say half of the Brewster threads are same, so we could as well move those as well?


----------



## Jas0n

Umeko said:


> I'm not rude, just annoyed because you are considering it game/spam when it's not a competition. And I don't get "the more conversation" part. Like.. We have to make essays?
> 
> I'd say half of the Brewster threads are same, so we could as well move those as well?



It doesn't have to be a competition, it still falls into the same melting pot as the other threads in The Basement. Definitely not half the threads in Brewster's are the same, the only one I noticed on a quick look through was the "What Song Is In Your Head?" thread which I have now moved to The Basement also.


----------



## Alienfish

I meant in the content of spamming and people trying to top each other with annoying things, paranormal things. you name it. So it's like we were to top each other with obscure films? well the purpose was to tell people the last film you watched and if we had a comment with it.. well. we have opinions

well there could always be a sticky so we don't spam it and have to dig every day?

anyways not gonna argue more since it clearly won't be moved any time soon, good luck looking more slowly through brewster again I guess..


----------



## Yui Z

Do you ever feel out of place???


----------



## Jas0n

Umeko said:


> I meant in the content of spamming and people trying to top each other with annoying things, paranormal things. you name it. So it's like we were to top each other with obscure films? well the purpose was to tell people the last film you watched and if we had a comment with it.. well. we have opinions
> 
> well there could always be a sticky so we don't spam it and have to dig every day?
> 
> anyways not gonna argue more since it clearly won't be moved any time soon, good luck looking more slowly through brewster again I guess..



I think you're misunderstanding why it was moved. It was not because of spam, but because of the lack of high quality content. Even if people are trying to "top each other" in threads like the ones you mentioned, in those threads people are posting content that is interesting to read. Conversation bounces between the users based on these interesting posts. This is unlike the movie thread where users are simply posting the movie they last watched with no context, discussion or review of said movie; this is low quality content.


----------



## mob

Jas0n how does your signature switch pictures every time someone refreshes?


----------



## Jas0n

gamzee said:


> Jas0n how does your signature switch pictures every time someone refreshes?



I use a website called GaiaTools. They have a random signature tool which will generate a different signature every now and again.


----------



## Aesthetic

gamzee said:


> Jas0n how does your signature switch pictures every time someone refreshes?



http://gaiatools.com/randosig/

this thing I think
beat


----------



## Goldenapple

Have all the mods seen Frozen? I'm about to watch the movie.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Goldenapple said:


> Have all the mods seen Frozen? I'm about to watch the movie.



Probably not all of us.

I bought mine the other day and have watched it twice already. lol


----------



## Goldenapple

I wonder how many times Justin has seen it....  450 times


----------



## Jake

Umeko said:


> That person must have been boring. Like we have been chatting forever. And I doubt we are supposed to write peer review texts on 20 pages just because we like a movie... Well we had discussions and replying to each other if you mean me and SecondSider(be it we are op posters) We watch a lot fo movies and maybe there were other people "Spamming" it.. still doesn't make it game in any character.



That person was me

xoxo see you in heaven


----------



## Cory

Who wants to have banana bread with me?


----------



## Goldenapple

ME! OMG I love banana bread. <3


----------



## Murray

Goldenapple said:


> ME! OMG I love banana bread. <3



i too like fruited bread


----------



## SockHead

helo


----------



## Nkosazana

SockHead said:


> helo



Whats your obsession with butts? 0.0


----------



## Yui Z

SockHead said:


> helo


You taught me how to slice grapes.


----------



## Jeremy

Goldenapple said:


> Have all the mods seen Frozen? I'm about to watch the movie.



I saw it for the first time last night.  Some of the characters pissed me off, but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Horus

Jeremy said:


> I saw it for the first time last night.  Some of the characters pissed me off, but it was still pretty good.


----------



## Sidewalk

1 question, someone send me a message, but i cant find it inside my inbox after i reply, what kind of message is that and how do i find it? Thanks.


----------



## Jeremy

Sidewalk said:


> 1 question, someone send me a message, but i cant find it inside my inbox after i reply, what kind of message is that and how do i find it? Thanks.



You can enable saving of your sent messages here http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions


----------



## Pusheen

When will you guys restock the signature image thing? I have so much art but cant put it all T.T


----------



## KarlaKGB

Konan224 said:


> When will you guys restock the signature image thing? I have so much art but cant put it all T.T



It's not in stock because it's obsolete. The signature image item doesn't let you break the signature size rule anyway. It's a relic from when signature images were hosted on-site, and the item would let you upload more. Now, you can just upload to a site like imgur and link to it.


----------



## Pusheen

oh okay thanks!


----------



## Sidewalk

Jeremy said:


> You can enable saving of your sent messages here http://www.belltreeforums.com/profile.php?do=editoptions



Hi Jeremy, I already have both send and receive message save, i can view old message.

But this forumer send a message that's totally not inside my inbox, and i couldn,t find my send message too. 

isit a kind of message thats not part of the inbox?

Thanks


----------



## SockHead

Nkosazana said:


> Whats your obsession with butts? 0.0



uhhhhhh duhhhhhh???????



Yui Z said:


> You taught me how to slice grapes.



make sure they are green or it will not work


----------



## Goth

which do you prefer coke or Pepsi


----------



## Goldenapple

^Coke^

Ok on topic. I watched Frozen last night. It was amazing! So to those who haven't seen it, go buy it and watch it.


----------



## Nkosazana

SockHead said:


> uhhhhhh duhhhhhh???????



Wott? All butts do is get squashed by your body weight and that's it!
Nothing fascinating about that o.o


----------



## Goldenapple

I got this on a website...

Best Answer - Chosen by Voters
The gluteus maximus are the largest muscles in the human body. They are what allow you to walk, stand, sit, and when you are lying down, they enable you to get up again. You might say that until the invention of the wheelchair one couldn't live an independent life without them.


----------



## Jake

hELP IM STUCK IN 2009



Spoiler













OK ITS FIXED NOW DW FRINDS


----------



## sn0wxyuki

What happen if I choose to add a person to ignore list? I won't get to see their post/vm and they won't get to see mine too? Or will they know they were already in my ignore list?


----------



## Yui Z

SockHead said:


> make sure they are green or it will not work



Thanks for the tip! I'll need this a lot in my life.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Has Jake. joined the staff of TBT?


----------



## Jas0n

Twisted Circuits said:


> Has Jake. joined the staff of TBT?



Jake has never been staff, nor are there any plans of promoting him; despite what he often says.


----------



## Dandie

Nkosazana said:


> Whats your obsession with butts? 0.0



He's obsessed with himself. :3


----------



## mob

are tutorials allowed in brewsters cafe?


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> Jake has never been staff, nor are there any plans of promoting him; despite what he often says.



I was staff for 1 hours actually he lies


----------



## Yui Z

Jake. said:


> I was staff for 1 hours actually he lies



Did you do something to get 'fired' as a mod?  Curious...


----------



## Jake

Yui Z said:


> Did you do something to get 'fired' as a mod?  Curious...



No tbt got hacked and then the hacker promoted me to mod HOLLA


----------



## Jas0n

Yui Z said:


> Did you do something to get 'fired' as a mod?  Curious...



He was given moderator status by somebody who hacked into the forum. It was swiftly removed.

jake2fast


----------



## Jake

Jas0n said:


> Jake has never been staff.



He lied pls ban


----------



## Yui Z

TBT got hacked? xD


----------



## Jas0n

Jake. said:


> He lied pls ban


You had moderator status, not staff.



Yui Z said:


> TBT got hacked? xD


Briefly, a while ago.


----------



## Yui Z

Did Jake do it? xDD Just kidding.


----------



## Twisted Circuits

Jas0n said:


> You had moderator status, not staff.
> 
> 
> Briefly, a while ago.



1st... Whew (wipes brow)...

2nd...  Who had the really weak password?  I'll die laughing if it was one of the admins...


----------



## mob

gamzee said:


> are tutorials allowed in brewsters cafe?



^^^


----------



## Twisted Circuits

gamzee said:


> ^^^



What does the tutorial pertain to?  That might have an impact on the advice the staff gives you.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

TBT was hacked? Should we panic?

Why has Jake never become a mod? I bet he'd be great at turning it into a dictatorship the job.


----------



## Cory

Is my signature over the limit?


----------



## SockHead

Melody said:


> He's obsessed with himself. :3



EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!

(im a girl btw)


----------



## Dandie




----------



## Thunder

gamzee said:


> ^^^



Sure, but like Twisted Circuits mentioned, where the tutorial goes depends on what the tutorial's about.


----------



## Yugi Moto

Cory said:


> Is my signature over the limit?



I believe it's fine although someone correct me if i'm wrong :3


----------



## Horus

Cory said:


> Is my signature over the limit?





Yugi Moto said:


> I believe it's fine although someone correct me if i'm wrong :3



Actually it's over the height limit by 7 pixels. Not sure if the staff would let that slide for the text and transparency?


----------



## Goth

when exactly did this site get hacked if i meet the person who did we might have a little talk over a website i like to call jvgs and maybe belltree i would only hack myself though 

- - - Post Merge - - -



> EXCUSE ME!!!!!!!(im a girl btw)


 not trying to be mean but i also thought you were a guy


----------



## mob

Thunder said:


> Sure, but like Twisted Circuits mentioned, where the tutorial goes depends on what the tutorial's about.


art related


----------



## Flop

I would put it in the Museum


----------



## Thunder

gamzee said:


> art related



Museum's your best bet.


----------



## Goldenapple

Go to the Museum then.


----------



## Blizzard

Did the way to view someone's profile change when you click their name?  I get a screen first now with various options. All good, just wondering what else I missed. Send me to the "How To Corner" for the day.


----------



## Kaiaa

It's been like that for a while (at least as long as I can remember). You should be able to click view profile on the options


----------



## Aesthetic

What's your time zone?


----------



## Blizzard

Kaiaa said:


> It's been like that for a while (at least as long as I can remember). You should be able to click view profile on the options



Thank you. I should have taken a screen shot. Now it's back to the "old" way.


----------



## SockHead

Netflix said:


> What's your time zone?



Horus please answer this the staff are busy ATM


----------



## Horus

Netflix said:


> What's your time zone?





SockHead said:


> Horus please answer this the staff are busy ATM



Central


----------



## Cariad

Do the staff like chicken?
I got KFC


----------



## Nkosazana

Do any of you guys have any pets?


----------



## Trundle

Will Jer be my Valentine for 2015?


----------



## Cariad

Can I be friend?


----------



## KarlaKGB

ACNL noodle said:


> Do the staff like chicken?
> I got KFC



I can confirm that the TBT mascots like KFC.


----------



## Heisenberg

Since you're online Gallows and I didn't want to be off topic in the other thread- what is your avatar of? Is it a reference to something/a character? Don't know if you'll see this so soon though, lol


----------



## oath2order

It looks like Del from AC.


----------



## Heisenberg

But del is purple? I'm a little embarrassed if it is del though Ive not had any alligator villagers, lol.
But yea the teeth/fangs look the same


----------



## Prof Gallows

Heisenberg said:


> Since you're online Gallows and I didn't want to be off topic in the other thread- what is your avatar of? Is it a reference to something/a character? Don't know if you'll see this so soon though, lol



It's a custom villager I had someone draw for me. I then had someone paint it in their style as an avatar for me. I also have a christmas version that you missed. 



Spoiler


----------



## SockHead

ACNL noodle said:


> Do the staff like chicken?
> I got KFC



That's kind of my thing


----------



## Thunder

Horus said:


> Central



^^



ACNL noodle said:


> Do the staff like chicken?
> I got KFC



Actually I just had some chicken katsu last night.


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> ^^
> 
> Actually I just had some chicken katsu last night.



Oh boy, I'm central too
(I make awesome tonkatsu (pork).)
 I love chicken, especially in popcorn form


----------



## MrPicklez

can i haz cherry pls?


----------



## Cariad

Yay! Chicken lovers!


----------



## Kanapachi

Elsa or Anna?


----------



## Yui Z

Is my siggy okie height wise?


----------



## Cory

I have a feeling that Kaiaa is the most bad*** mod. Is this true?


----------



## PoizonMushro0m

Cory said:


> I have a feeling that Kaiaa is the most bad*** mod. Is this true?



Nope, it's SockHead.


----------



## Yugi Moto

Yui Z said:


> Is my siggy okie height wise?



It's a bit too big. The 250 height limit ends right before the spoiler tag.


----------



## Goth

when does the site do maintenance


----------



## Jeremy

Jman24274 said:


> when does the site do maintenance



No particular times, but it is sometimes announced.


----------



## Goth

can admins ban you if you ask them to even if you didn't do anything wrong?


----------



## SockHead

Jman24274 said:


> can admins ban you if you ask them to even if you didn't do anything wrong?



that's what i did


----------



## Goth

i mean a permanent ban aka a ban that never ends


----------



## Jake

u only get permabanned if ur sig is too big


----------



## Yui Z

Yugi Moto said:


> It's a bit too big. The 250 height limit ends right before the spoiler tag.



Is it okie now??  I made the text outside of the spoiler smaller.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh wait I think it's still a little over :/


----------



## MrPicklez

Who makes Thunder's awesome animated signatures or does he do it himself?


----------



## Zeiro

MrKisstoefur said:


> Who makes Thunder's awesome animated signatures or does he do it himself?


he does it all himself because he is that awesome

he also helps with a lot of site graphics and (like the birthstone collectibles, for example)


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> he does it all himself because he is that awesome
> 
> he also helps with a lot of site graphics and (like the birthstone collectibles, for example)



thunder also photoshops pics of me to make me look even more perfect than i already am


----------



## Thunder

MrKisstoefur said:


> Who makes Thunder's awesome animated signatures or does he do it himself?



It's nothing much, really. I just take an existing gif and stamp it with my name.


----------



## Kanapachi

MrKisstoefur said:


> Who makes Thunder's awesome animated signatures or does he do it himself?



Get a GIF.

Crop it.

Put text in it.

Hooray.


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Hey Everyone! Not sure if im the right section but im new on here and Everyone has such cool Town villager\ Dreamie pics and I really wanted one but Im horrible at artistic stuff. Im willing to pay lots of bells! If im in the wrong section please navigate me to where I should post this. Also if you can help message me.


----------



## Kaiaa

Hey Drew, if you mean the signatures you can probably find someone in TBT Marketplace to make you one! There are lots of artistic people around who would love to help you


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I have a question . I sent a cherry to FLaKe and they never got it. So now what ? I refunded the tbt and the cherry is where? To Flake?


----------



## Cariad

Is my sig ok? I have been told that it could be dodgy.


----------



## Kaiaa

Your sig is fine


----------



## fleaofdeath

PrayingMantis10 said:


> I have a question . I sent a cherry to FLaKe and they never got it. So now what ? I refunded the tbt and the cherry is where? To Flake?



You sent the cherry to Flake.

The user is F L a K E.  With the spaces.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

fleaofdeath said:


> You sent the cherry to Flake.
> 
> The user is F L a K E.  With the spaces.



lmao. with spaces. Yep. I sent it with no spaces to FLaKe


----------



## KermitTea

How do you link to specific posts?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Karen said:


> How do you link to specific posts?



How I do it lol

1) quote it
2) go to advanced post
3) see the arrow by the name?
4) right click it and copy URL

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?p=2630503#post2630503



Spoiler
















If that's what you mean d:


----------



## Kaiaa

Karen said:


> How do you link to specific posts?



Besides what Lynn said, you can also use this alternative method: 

See the # of the post in the top right corner? (For instance, mine is #4508) Right click and copy the link location of that number


----------



## KermitTea

Thanks Lynn and Kaiaa! ^^


----------



## Kanapachi

Kanapachi said:


> Elsa or Anna?



..


----------



## Kaiaa

Kanapachi said:


> ..



Anna of course <3


----------



## Flop

fleaofdeath said:


> You sent the cherry to Flake.
> 
> The user is F L a K E.  With the spaces.



LOL, I was using my girlfriend's tablet when I posted this. I forgot it was logged into her account.


----------



## Goth

I also think anna I can be slightly clumsy and awkward at times, but that only makes me more endearing. I love chocolate, finishing people's sandwiches, and I long for adventure.


----------



## Bowie

Will there ever be a feature allowing you to bump a thread without having to post in it? I think it would be very useful, provided it could only be done by the creator of the thread, of course.


----------



## Jeremy

Bowie said:


> Will there ever be a feature allowing you to bump a thread without having to post in it? I think it would be very useful, provided it could only be done by the creator of the thread, of course.



Nope


----------



## Bowie

Jeremy said:


> Nope



That's a shame.


----------



## Yui Z

Justin said:
			
		

> In the future, we plan to introduce a new feature that will allow to purchase clothing and other accessories for an Animal Crossing character that you can customize


I was just curious ~ do you think this will actually happen one day? x3 

Creative idea<3


----------



## SockHead

Yui Z said:


> I was just curious ~ do you think this will actually happen one day? x3
> 
> Creative idea<3



Nope.


----------



## Jake

SockHead said:


> Nope.



^

its been in planning for like a year. worse than the ACC shop


----------



## broadwaythecat

Can mods ban themselves?


----------



## Kaiaa

I have never successfully banned myself. It's like dividing with 0.


----------



## unravel

Have you experience getting infraction?


----------



## Yui Z

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Have you experience getting infraction?



I wanna know this too xD


----------



## PurplPanda

Yui Z said:


> I wanna know this too xD


I have. You get a PM from Resetti saying you should be ashamed and stuff, and it expires at a certain date.
Also, can we have a sticky on this thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?153778-Venting-Session-With-Beary


----------



## SockHead

INFRACTIONS MAKE U COOL


----------



## Yui Z

SockHead said:


> INFRACTIONS MAKE U COOL



Yay I'm cool hahaha ~ I only have one though ;D


----------



## Byngo

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Have you experience getting infraction?



I haven't once. I've probably come close a few times, once I thought Justin even said he was going to send me one, but... o:


----------



## Yui Z

I wanna know if any of the staff have had infractions xP


----------



## VillageDweller

Yui Z said:


> I wanna know if any of the staff have had infractions xP



like all of the staff have been banned at some point in time (some multiple times) except for Kaiaa and Jen

is that good enough or do you need infraction ):


----------



## Yui Z

VillageDweller said:


> like all of the staff have been banned at some point in time (some multiple times) except for Kaiaa and Jen
> 
> is that good enough or do you need infraction ):



Really? xD Here I was thinking they were goody-goody (eeep... No offence intended >.> it's a good thing)


----------



## Jas0n

Yui Z said:


> I wanna know if any of the staff have had infractions xP



Most of us have simply been banned. I believe Justin was banned for a number of years, in fact. Think my longest ban was for a couple of months. Most of this happened before the modern infraction system that we have so I'm not sure any of us have received "infractions".


----------



## Heisenberg

A couple of years, my goodness


----------



## Yui Z

What did he do to get banned for so long?


----------



## KermitTea

Is it true that you need 2 TBT bells to upload an attachment? O-o


Spoiler







I'm assuming you don't need bells to link to an image hosted on another site though


----------



## Jeremy

Jas0n said:


> Most of us have simply been banned. I believe Justin was banned for a number of years, in fact. Think my longest ban was for a couple of months. Most of this happened before the modern infraction system that we have so I'm not sure any of us have received "infractions".


Our policies were a bit different then.  And he wasn't really banned for that long.  A lot of people were moved to the ban group then and didn't ask to come back for a while basically.  But when we moved to vBulletin, I didn't want any bans to carry over because I knew there were a lot like that.


----------



## Heisenberg

How do mods receive report notices? Is there just a nice little separate tab for mods with a list of things that have been reported or does every mod get a PM about it, lol?


----------



## Jeremy

Heisenberg said:


> How do mods receive report notices? Is there just a nice little separate tab for mods with a list of things that have been reported or does every mod get a PM about it, lol?



It makes a thread in a board with all of them. If another person reports it, it makes another post in the thread.


----------



## Jeremy

Karen said:


> Is it true that you need 2 TBT bells to upload an attachment? O-o
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 35504
> 
> 
> I'm assuming you don't need bells to link to an image hosted on another site though


Probably.  May change that if I remember

But it's actually based on how big the file is.


----------



## Yui Z

Well it's better than getting spammed with pms^ hehe


----------



## Jeremy

The old system was a % and each warning was normally 10% or 20 if it was really bad.  After 50% we would ban for a month if I remember.  And 100% was basically permaban.  And you could only go down in % if you were actively posting things that didn't make you look bad.  It took a while to go down at all, so some people like Mino were always around 80%.


----------



## VillageDweller

Yui Z said:


> Really? xD Here I was thinking they were goody-goody (eeep... No offence intended >.> it's a good thing)



lol yeah
I think Zr388 might not have been banned?? but idk BUT the rest of them have. holla


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

It almost seems like getting an infraction is a requirement for mods xD

Can we have a sneak peek at the staff board someday?


----------



## PurplPanda

Yui Z said:


> Yay I'm cool hahaha ~ I only have one though ;D


*joins the cool club* 'Sup yo. What you in here for? I'm here for Rude Behavior.


----------



## Yui Z

PurplPanda said:


> *joins the cool club* 'Sup yo. What you in here for? I'm here for Rude Behavior.



That's for me to know, and for you to stay up all night cryin' 'cause you'll never find out ;D


----------



## Flop

Do Mods ever get sick of people asking to sticky their threads?  xDDDD


----------



## Jeremy

Flop said:


> Do Mods ever get sick of people asking to sticky their threads?  xDDDD



No because it doesn't take much effort to ignore a PM.


----------



## Yui Z

Jeremy said:


> No because it doesn't take much effort to ignore a PM.



Actually I get really annoyed with myself because I feel like I MUST reply to every pm I get (with exceptions of 'ok' and 'bye' ect.) ~ not sure why but it's a weird habit I have...

I get really frustrated if I don't :L


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Actually I get really annoyed with myself because I feel like I MUST reply to every pm I get (with exceptions of 'ok' and 'bye' ect.) ~ not sure why but it's a weird habit I have...
> 
> I get really frustrated if I don't :L



Me.  Too.


----------



## Flop

Hmmmm, I just bought a Create a Group add-on. How exactly do I even....use it? XD. Why can't I figure this out?  And also, can I change the title, or is it permanent?


----------



## Gracelia

Can someone let me know if my signature w/ spoiler is okay ... or is it over the limit? Thank you!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Hmmmm, I just bought a Create a Group add-on. How exactly do I even....use it? XD. Why can't I figure this out?  And also, can I change the title, or is it permanent?



Once you make it it's permanent.


----------



## Princess

do u like frozen


----------



## MrPicklez

Can Thunder make me a sig? Haha.


----------



## Thunder

Kanapachi said:


> ..



Stitch is pretty cool.



Jas0n said:


> Most of us have simply been banned. I believe Justin was banned for a number of years, in fact. Think my longest ban was for a couple of months. Most of this happened before the modern infraction system that we have so I'm not sure any of us have received "infractions".



I've been banned for like, a couple hours at best. Had my fair share of infractions though.



Jeremy said:


> No because it doesn't take much effort to ignore a PM.



At least you're honest about it ;o



Gracelia said:


> Can someone let me know if my signature w/ spoiler is okay ... or is it over the limit? Thank you!



Looks good.



MrKisstoefur said:


> Can Thunder make me a sig? Haha.



I think I've only ever done three or four requests in my entire time here (excluding the time I made a bunch of ****ty MS paint sigs because i'm an *******)

I'm kinda lazy about it, lol.


----------



## Heisenberg

Thunder said:


> I think I've only ever done three or four requests in my entire time here (excluding the time I made a bunch of ****ty MS paint sigs because i'm an *******)
> 
> I'm kinda lazy about it, lol.



Well he didn't say no.


----------



## Aesthetic

Do u have a kik


----------



## Thunder

Heisenberg said:


> Well he didn't say no.



Free MS paint sigs for all!



Netflix said:


> Do u have a kik



That's what my @ is for.


----------



## Goth

do you have a playstation 4?


----------



## MrPicklez

Thunder said:


> Free MS paint sigs for all!



Do it


?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I don't understand how do some of them closed and reopen the thread? It is obviously "closed thread" but they can reopen it o.o

and now to put spoiler within spoiler and more spoiler in it?


----------



## Jake

sn0wxyuki said:


> I don't understand how do some of them closed and reopen the thread? It is obviously "closed thread" but they can reopen it o.o
> 
> and now to put spoiler within spoiler and more spoiler in it?



if u close ur own thread in some boards u can open it again

spoiler



		HTML:
	

[spoiler]hi[spoiler]yolo[spoiler]sweg[spoiler]herp[spoiler]HOLLA PRAISE MAH JESUS[/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler][/spoiler]




Spoiler



hi



Spoiler



yolo



Spoiler



sweg



Spoiler



herp



Spoiler



HOLLA PRAISE MAH JESUS


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Most of us have simply been banned. I believe Justin was banned for a number of years, in fact. Think my longest ban was for a couple of months. Most of this happened before the modern infraction system that we have so I'm not sure any of us have received "infractions".



Oops.



Yui Z said:


> What did he do to get banned for so long?



We don't talk about that. 



Kippla said:


> It almost seems like getting an infraction is a requirement for mods xD
> 
> Can we have a sneak peek at the staff board someday?



Sure thing:











Jeremy said:


> No because it doesn't take much effort to ignore a PM.



^ King of ignoring PMs right here guys.

Once I had to login to his account for something, and the thing at the top said like 30 unread private messages.


----------



## Horus

Justin said:


> Jeremy said:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No because it doesn't take much effort to ignore a PM.
> 
> 
> 
> ^ King of ignoring PMs right here guys.
> 
> Once I had to login to his account for something, and the thing at the top said like 30 unread private messages.
Click to expand...

How do you even ignore that, it's like a strobe light


----------



## KarlaKGB

Being banned for the staff is almost like being locked up in juvenile then emerging a changed man.


----------



## toastia

omg i thought mods couldn't get banned
i dont know even about sockhead


----------



## KarlaKGB

Prin said:


> omg i thought mods couldn't get banned
> i dont know even about sockhead



They were banned before they were promoted.


----------



## oath2order

Oh the stories I've hear about one member of staff.

I want to be careful because I know you can't talk infractions or bans or ****.


----------



## sej

How do you rate threads?


----------



## Flop

Sej said:


> How do you rate threads?



Look at Jake's post at the top of this page. The "Rate This Thread" option is on the toolbar directly above it.   More specifically, it is directly above the part of Jake.'s post where it says, "closed thread."  c:


----------



## SockHead

Prin said:


> omg i thought mods couldn't get banned
> i dont know even about sockhead



i was never banned b4 being a mod bcuz i was pretending 2 be responsible to be staff and they believe me xD


----------



## Yui Z

Why does it show a lot of people's messages (under username) as span? I keep seeing it, not only for me but for others  e.g. mine is: 
<span style="color:#ff0099; ">~ AKA Zoey<3</span>


----------



## Justin

Yui Z said:


> Why does it show a lot of people's messages (under username) as span? I keep seeing it, not only for me but for others  e.g. mine is:
> <span style="color:#ff0099; ">~ AKA Zoey<3</span>



It's a bug with the colour change sometimes. If it's happening to you, feel free to send me a PM or VM and I'll fix it up for you when I get the chance. (for everyone else, I just fixed yours)


----------



## Yui Z

Oh okay ~ thanks :3


----------



## Sloom

When are you making the "Apple" Collectible?


----------



## Lassy

Gingersnap35 said:


> When are you making the "Apple" Collectible?



Thinking the same. Is it the Apple or the Peach first?
(I'd rather have the peach to be rarer than the apple :B)


----------



## oath2order

Gingersnap35 said:


> When are you making the "Apple" Collectible?



If I had to hazard a guess, probably at the next Bell Tree Direct.


----------



## Sloom

Lassy said:


> Thinking the same. Is it the Apple or the Peach first?
> (I'd rather have the peach to be rarer than the apple :B)



I like apples more :c

More pretty
More tasty
More easy to hug
More easy to eat
More awesome
More epic
More amazing
More fantastic
More spectacular
More astonishing
More better, in other words.

============================

Okay? Apples are better


----------



## Lassy

Gingersnap35 said:


> I like apples more :c
> 
> More pretty
> More tasty
> More easy to hug
> More easy to eat
> More awesome
> More epic
> More amazing
> More fantastic
> More spectacular
> More astonishing
> More better, in other words.
> 
> ============================
> 
> Okay? Apples are better



peaches are tastier :3
Apples are dull, I get them everyday -_-


----------



## chris1355

how do i start a thread

- - - Post Merge - - -

how do i start a thread


----------



## Kaiaa

Hi Chris, let's start you off easy by making your first thread in the Introduction Board.

1) Find and click the *Introduction Board* found on the homepage of the Bell Tree.

2) While you are there, you will see a list of introduction threads that other people have made. Above the list of introductions there is a button that says " *+ Post New Thread*" Click it. 

3) You will be brought to a new page that will allow you to post your introduction. Once you have everything filled out, scroll down and click *Submit New Thread* 

It's the same basic concept everywhere else on the forum. Also, please read up on our Rules so you know what is and isn't appropriate to post! http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?94559-The-Bell-Tree-Rules-amp-Guidelines


----------



## Cariad

Yui, I did it without mods. I just reset my user title, like going to senior member, then going back to what it was meant to be...


----------



## chris1355

Thank you very much Kaiaa


----------



## Pusheen

Can a mod tell me if my siggy is too big?


----------



## Kaiaa

Unfortunately, yes it's too big. Your signature is about 300 pixels tall all the way from the top of your image to slightly below the spoiler. We have to count the white space on spoilers in pixels counts.


----------



## Farobi

How do you measure signature sizes?


----------



## Goth

how do you measure pixels


----------



## dreamysnowx

Horus said:


> By clicking my signature and then-
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> hit join.
> 
> It'll send me a request and I'll decide whether to Accept it or Decline it (spoiler; I'll accept it) and you're in.


ooh, is that how you join groups? >~<
I sent a request to join o: this looks like a really fun group c:


----------



## Horus

Jman24274 said:


> how do you measure pixels


I usually PrtSc anything I want to measure and then open up Paint or something, hit paste, and use the rectangle tool to measure. But Jason said there's a Chrome(?) add-on that can do it really easily. (wish I could find his post about it)

Btw, the signature you're using looks like it was made by Jen, not me lol




dreamysnowx said:


> ooh, is that how you join groups? >~<
> I sent a request to join o: this looks like a really fun group c:


----------



## Jas0n

Horus said:


> But Jason said there's a Chrome(?) add-on that can do it really easily.



This is the extension I was referring to previously: https://chrome.google.com/webstore/detail/page-ruler/jlpkojjdgbllmedoapgfodplfhcbnbpn?hl=en


----------



## Pusheen

dangit now i need to make it smaller


----------



## Murray

Jman24274 said:


> how do you measure pixels



im on chrome and all I do is right click - then 'inspect element' dun need no adons


----------



## Farobi

Will anything interesting happen on the 1st of April?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also: any news on that Mafia board?


----------



## Yui Z

Farobi said:


> Will anything interesting happen on the 1st of April?



I bet the staff will play some kind of prank on us >.> like saying they'll restock the shop but then say 'APRIL FOOLS!' at the last minute hehe.


----------



## Farobi

Well ... if they don't then I sure will mess around that day. 

I'll expect that the mods will send out 200% more infractions on that day. Calling it.


----------



## Jeremy

Nah, we decided not to this year.


----------



## toastia

What is the witdh of the sig?


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy said:


> Nah, we decided not to this year.



Fat lies :9


----------



## Jake

Jeremy said:


> Nah, we decided not to this year.



HE IS LYING


----------



## Jas0n

Prin said:


> What is the witdh of the sig?



715px is the maximum


----------



## sej

How do you rate threads?


----------



## Flop

Didn't several people (including me) tell you this already?  Go to the toolbar at the top of the thread and click "Rate this thread" c:


----------



## Nerd House

Are we allowed to share links to Facebook Animal Crossing groups on the forums or in our signatures?

I found this forum via one such group xD


----------



## Heisenberg

How do you make spoilers next to objects?
Like in my signature if I wanted


picture ||| spoiler


----------



## Jeremy

MikeJ777 said:


> Are we allowed to share links to Facebook Animal Crossing groups on the forums or in our signatures?
> 
> I found this forum via one such group xD



In your signature, yes.  In posts?  I don't know, depends on the context.



Heisenberg said:


> How do you make spoilers next to objects?
> Like in my signature if I wanted
> 
> 
> picture ||| spoiler



You can't.


----------



## Aesthetic

is my siggy too big?

Is it supposed to be 250x715 with 1 line of text allowed, or 250x715 altogether?


----------



## Heisenberg

Jeremy said:


> In your signature, yes.  In posts?  I don't know, depends on the context.
> 
> 
> 
> You can't.



But I've seen it done before...? I can try and find a user with it but basically they made a tiny spoiler.


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> is my siggy too big?
> 
> Is it supposed to be 250x715 with 1 line of text allowed, or 250x715 altogether?



It's 250x715 with 1 line of text allowed so you are good 



Heisenberg said:


> But I've seen it done before...? I can try and find a user with it but basically they made a tiny spoiler.





		HTML:
	

[table]
[tr]
	[th]IMG HERE[/th]
	[th][spoiler=tiny spoiler]SPOILER HERE[/spoiler][/th]
[/tr]
[/table]



IMG HERE


Spoiler: tiny spoiler



SPOILER HERE


----------



## PurplPanda

Heisenberg said:


> But I've seen it done before...? I can try and find a user with it but basically they made a tiny spoiler.


I believe DaCoSim had it. 
Also, there should be a board for roleplays that earns TBT. ROLEPLAYERS ARE PEOPLE TOO.


----------



## Jas0n

Heisenberg said:


> But I've seen it done before...? I can try and find a user with it but basically they made a tiny spoiler.



It is possible, but I'm not sure how it is done. Find a user and I'll look at their signature BBCode for you.


----------



## PurplPanda

Jas0n said:


> It is possible, but I'm not sure how it is done. Find a user and I'll look at their signature BBCode for you.


Maybe you have to align the spoiler to the right and the picture to the left?


----------



## Kaiaa

(I don't know how to get rid of the black line though unless there is a different code lol)


----------



## Jas0n

Looked it up. Duh, that was obvious.

It uses tables.

[table="width: 700"]
[tr]
[td]*Signature image here*[/td]
[td]
*Spoiler/everything else here*
[/td][/tr][/table]


----------



## Heisenberg

Haha, thanks guys- I didn't think it was that hard


----------



## fairyring

Which staff member would I contact regarding not being paid for artwork? I can't seem to find a list of staff members anywhere. Sorry if I'm missing something!


----------



## Jeremy

sunshinetea said:


> Which staff member would I contact regarding not being paid for artwork? I can't seem to find a list of staff members anywhere. Sorry if I'm missing something!



I'm assuming you mean in TBT Marketplace?  If so, report the post where the transaction was agreed upon.


----------



## fairyring

No, it was in the museum, but we did agree to a price. I'll report that post. Thank you.


----------



## toastia

Is my sig too big?


----------



## Yui Z

Prin said:


> Is my sig too big?



It's not showing up


----------



## toastia

Yui Z said:


> It's not showing up



It should now :3


----------



## Yui Z

Prin said:


> It should now :3



I checked it and it seems fine to me


----------



## toastia

Yui Z said:


> I checked it and it seems fine to me



Do ya think a spoiler would fit?


----------



## Yui Z

Prin said:


> Do ya think a spoiler would fit?



No it wouldn't I'm afraid D:


----------



## Goth

anyone know the code for a spoiler


----------



## Yui Z

GaMERCaT said:


> anyone know the code for a spoiler



[spoile.r] Text here [/spoiler] No dot ~ Not sure how people use those HTML code thingies so I used my own way hehe


----------



## Goth

Spoiler



Text



- - - Post Merge - - -

but how do you change the name of the spolier


----------



## Trent the Paladin

GaMERCaT said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> Text
> 
> 
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> but how do you change the name of the spolier



[spoiler =texthere] spoiler [/spoiler]



Spoiler: texthere



spoiler


----------



## Pusheen

The famous pengutango fixed mah siggy <3


----------



## Yui Z

Konan224 said:


> The famous pengutango fixed mah siggy <3



It was broken...?


----------



## Horus

Konan224 said:


> The famous pengutango fixed mah siggy <3



Uh, your sig is still over the limit. At the moment, the height is 296 pixels and the limit is 250


----------



## Ayumi-Crossing

xx


----------



## Yui Z

Ayumi-Crossing said:


> xx



Oh wow! I love your siggy  it's so colourful!!!!


----------



## Yui Z

This is just an idea but I was wondering if maybe there could be some kind of board/thread of some kind (in the animal crossing new leaf discussion board) for guides? I see a lot of guides that would be helpful to new players and even more experienced players but they always get buried. And of course, you can't sticky them all because that would looks messy xD

So maybe a place where guides can be posted? Also, they aren't posted that often either so it's unlikely that they'll always get buried.


----------



## Sloom

Why did Trundle fake winning the Chocolate cake awards?

HE'S SO MEAN >:C


----------



## iLoveYou

Gingersnap35 said:


> Why did Trundle fake winning the Chocolate cake awards?
> 
> HE'S SO MEAN >:C



What do you mean? I voted for him. :L


----------



## Yui Z

iLoveYou said:


> What do you mean? I voted for him. :L



Voted for him for what? ._.


----------



## Jennifer

Gingersnap35 said:


> Why did Trundle fake winning the Chocolate cake awards?
> 
> HE'S SO MEAN >:C



I'm still sad you excluded mods T__T ARE WE NOT NICE ENOUGH PEOPLE FOR YOU? </3

*sadnessforever*


----------



## Justin

Yui Z said:


> This is just an idea but I was wondering if maybe there could be some kind of board/thread of some kind (in the animal crossing new leaf discussion board) for guides? I see a lot of guides that would be helpful to new players and even more experienced players but they always get buried. And of course, you can't sticky them all because that would looks messy xD
> 
> So maybe a place where guides can be posted? Also, they aren't posted that often either so it's unlikely that they'll always get buried.



We used to have a board similar to this for City Folk back in the day. I'll take a look later to see how many quality guides there are in the NL board and we'll look into it if there's plenty.


----------



## Yui Z

Justin said:


> We used to have a board similar to this for City Folk back in the day. I'll take a look later to see how many quality guides there are in the NL board and we'll look into it if there's plenty.



Yay thanks for considering.


----------



## PurplPanda

Who is Smart_Tech_Dragon? If he was a mod, how come he signed up and never came back?


----------



## oath2order

PurplPanda said:


> Who is Smart_Tech_Dragon? If he was a mod, how come he signed up and never came back?



He's a sage.

- - - Post Merge - - -

from the old site


----------



## Jeremy

PurplPanda said:


> Who is Smart_Tech_Dragon? If he was a mod, how come he signed up and never came back?



He was an Admin from 2005 - the beginning of 2007.

Fun fact: I just noticed one of his last posts was voting to lynch me in our early mafia games http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?10439-TBT-Mafia-Night-2


----------



## Cory

Jeremy said:


> He was an Admin from 2005 - the beginning of 2007.
> 
> Fun fact: I just noticed one of his last posts was voting to lynch me in our early mafia games http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?10439-TBT-Mafia-Night-2


----------



## Jedo

Nvm


----------



## Noodles_

Hi there! The bells listed underneath my information, what do they mean? And what are TBT bells?


----------



## oath2order

Noodles_ said:


> Hi there! The bells listed underneath my information, what do they mean? And what are TBT bells?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide

Check it out


----------



## Noodles_

oath2order said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64715-The-Bell-System-Beginner-s-Guide
> 
> Check it out




Thank you very much!


----------



## DrewDiddy1996

Kaiaa said:


> Hey Drew, if you mean the signatures you can probably find someone in TBT Marketplace to make you one! There are lots of artistic people around who would love to help you



Thanks so much sorry for the late reply.


----------



## Jake

Can we make a time machine and go back to the pre new leaf days?

(asking for a friend)


----------



## Zeiro

Jake. said:


> Can we make a time machine and go back to the pre new leaf days?
> 
> (asking for a friend)


http://web.archive.org/web/20110209143911/http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php


----------



## Flop

What is this sorcery.


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> http://web.archive.org/web/20110209143911/http://www.belltreeforums.com/forum.php



awww ty


----------



## Kildor

> Girl just log out.Staff is too busy catching pokemon atm anyway



Is this tru?


----------



## Minties

There are no staff anymore, only sages. 

Lets take over TBT.


----------



## Jake

#Sej4Admin


----------



## Thunder

kildor22 said:


> Is this tru?



breeding's all the rage right now


----------



## Kanapachi

Justin? Sage?

Bring out the dangerously alcoholic drinks.


----------



## Goth

whats that thing on the homepage

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh yeah its april fools


----------



## Nkosazana

Can the belltree in the homepicturethingymajig stay thur permanently?


----------



## Yui Z

Me and one of my friends pulled a huge april fools prank on the whole of my form today. Proud? >w<


----------



## Byngo

Konan224 said:


> The famous pengutango fixed mah siggy <3



Your signature is familiar looking... o:


----------



## Solar

No admins, just sages, I'm now free to rule TBT


----------



## Mao

did staff do anything for april fools xD or is it so obvious and i'm blind

OH GEEZ JUST NOTICED LOL


----------



## Solar

Obviously my first role as dictator admin is to make Jake. mod


----------



## Cariad

What's the kk slider place for? April fools?


----------



## Nerd House

Can we reign in the amount of spammy April Fool's Threads please? All the fake giveaways and troll threads are really annoying.


----------



## Yui Z

MikeJ777 said:


> Can we reign in the amount of spammy April Fool's Threads please? All the fake giveaways and troll threads are really annoying.



This^ I think that's what it's for :/ and some people don't wanna take part in the fun.


----------



## Nerd House

Can staff please post an announcement saying what the KK Slider Auditorium board is for so people stop making spam threads and posting in them...


----------



## Nkosazana

MikeJ777 said:


> Can staff please post an announcement saying what the KK Slider Auditorium board is for so people stop making spam threads and posting in them...



Why u no fun?


----------



## Yui Z

Nkosazana said:


> Why u no fun?



Yup x3


----------



## rubyy

Favourite mean girls quote?


----------



## oath2order

Rubyy said:


> Favourite mean girls quote?



YOU CAN'T SIT WITH US!!!


----------



## Yui Z

oath2order said:


> YOU CAN'T SIT WITH US!!!



Can I?


----------



## Flop

YOU CAN'T SIT WITH US.


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> YOU CAN'T SIT WITH US.



Why? I thought we were buddies


----------



## Jennifer

Rubyy said:


> Favourite mean girls quote?



I hate that movie and it was the worst thing I had ever seen in my life and it makes me cry that people constantly quote it.

Edit: And it definitely deserved a higher rating </3


----------



## PurplPanda

What is the purpose of the K.K. Slider's auditorium?


----------



## Yui Z

PurplPanda said:


> What is the purpose of the K.K. Slider's auditorium?



Yeah. I think I annoyed Jas0n on there xD

- - - Post Merge - - -

Serious question: Do I by any chance bug any of the mods? I always have this feeling that I do hehe.


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Yeah. I think I annoyed Jas0n on there xD
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Serious question: Do I by any chance bug any of the mods? I always have this feeling that I do hehe.



Oh, only people with White Feathers can sit with us. XD  and I know I probably do.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Did Jubs accidentally spill his milk over his computer to make it malfunction and make him a Sage? His name is not the pretty red I love.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Did Jubs accidentally spill his milk over his computer to make it malfunction and make him a Sage? His name is not the pretty red I love.



/April 1st


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

BellBringerGreen said:


> /April 1st



 I know.


----------



## Heisenberg

DO WE GET PICS OF THE STAFF FOR APRIL FOOLS DAY?


----------



## Zeiro

Heisenberg said:


> DO WE GET PICS OF THE STAFF FOR APRIL FOOLS DAY?


GROUP PHOTO


----------



## PurplPanda

Reizo said:


> GROUP PHOTO


they trashy


----------



## Thunder

Reizo said:


> GROUP PHOTO



I regret wearing black on that day.

So sweaty.


----------



## Nerd House

God I cant wait for April Fools to be over.


----------



## Kit

Yui Z said:


> This is just an idea but I was wondering if maybe there could be some kind of board/thread of some kind (in the animal crossing new leaf discussion board) for guides? I see a lot of guides that would be helpful to new players and even more experienced players but they always get buried. And of course, you can't sticky them all because that would looks messy xD
> 
> So maybe a place where guides can be posted? Also, they aren't posted that often either so it's unlikely that they'll always get buried.



This.yes.PLEASE


----------



## Kanapachi

Reizo said:


> GROUP PHOTO



This is the best thing I've seen by far.


----------



## Hyoshido

Staffies, Will you ever promote the Church of Shrek?

There's one fine sweet pile of Onions waiting for your approval.


----------



## Kanapachi

Looks like the section was just taken down, aww. ;-;


----------



## Hyoshido

Was it really there in the first place?

Let's solve it, yee


----------



## Yui Z

Yui Z said:


> Serious question: Do I by any chance bug/annoy any of the mods? I always have this feeling that I do hehe...


^^ ;D


----------



## Big Forum User

I got ice cream on my 3DS touch screen. What should I do (and I am NOT about to lick it off)?


----------



## oath2order

Big Forum User said:


> I got ice cream on my 3DS touch screen. What should I do (and I am NOT about to lick it off)?



Lick it off.


----------



## unravel

oath2order said:


> Lick it off.



Sounds so wrong haha


----------



## Jedo

I had a question about the TBT marketplace, is it the bells you earn on the site that people want? Like if I wanted a furniture set, I could exchange my bells for it? Or am I wrong.


----------



## Bowie

Jedo said:


> I had a question about the TBT marketplace, is it the bells you earn on the site that people want? Like if I wanted a furniture set, I could exchange my bells for it? Or am I wrong.



Mate, people around here would do nearly anything to get their hands on pixels, so the answer is yes.


----------



## Jedo

Bowie said:


> Mate, people around here would do nearly anything to get their hands on pixels, so the answer is yes.



Huh, didn't know that, thanks! Guess I can use my bells on here to get some nice stuff.


----------



## Kanapachi

Bowie said:


> Mate, people around here would do nearly anything to get their hands on pixels, so the answer is yes.



This answers everything TBT related.


----------



## Willow

The forum was going incredibly slow and now pple are getting no posts, or double PM posts.  I received bell payment twice and none of the posts in my shop are showing up.  What is going on?

- - - Post Merge - - -

All of my last three posts in my shop have vanished.  If I search the thread it shows the post and when I click it I am sent to the last page, but the posts are not there.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ok, my posts finally showed up after someone else posted it forced mine to appear.  Very strange...


----------



## Bowie

When are we to expect the next birthstone collectible?


----------



## oath2order

It's only 3 days into April calm down.


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> It's only 3 days into April calm down.



How much calmer could I be? As a pixel artist, I am very much interested in the process.


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> How much calmer could I be? As a pixel artist, I am very much interested in the process.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=1234

that should help


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/private.php?do=newpm&u=1234
> 
> that should help



Is bothering the staff privately really that necessary for such a simple question?


----------



## oath2order

Well, he's the guy who personally does them, so asking him directly is the best way to do it.

And I bother the staff about mafia games all the time (Jer/Jubs) so I'm sure a serious question would be accepted by Thunder


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> Well, he's the guy who personally does them, so asking him directly is the best way to do it.
> 
> And I bother the staff about mafia games all the time (Jer/Jubs) so I'm sure a serious question would be accepted by Thunder



Well, if you're so sure.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Will april birthstone be release somehow? I looking forward to collect from March to December one during this whole year! XD


----------



## Thunder

Yui Z said:


> ^^ ;D



I don't see why you'd be bothering us (unless you're the one who's been tying my shoelaces together when I wasn't looking...That wasn't you, right??)



Bowie said:


> When are we to expect the next birthstone collectible?



*Soon*


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder already made all the birthstones and he isn't in charge of updating the shop.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Hi, not sure if this is the right place to ask, but I've had an "Unread Visitor Messages" notification since yesterday, but whenever I click it there's no new message. Might have glitched when I was exchanging visitor messages with someone on mobile yesterday?







I kinda really want it to go away because it's annoying and fuLL OF LIES. 

Can you help me? D:


----------



## Thunder

I believe you just need to delete the most recent visitor message.


----------



## ALLCAPS

Okie, let me try that right now. c:

- - - Post Merge - - -

It worked! Thank you very much! :3


----------



## Farobi

Hello! There was a misunderstanding and I think I have wrongly given *Midgetsc* a negative WiFi rating  Can the mods please delete that rating for us? Thanks ~~


----------



## Nerd House

Thunder said:


> *Soon*


----------



## Kaiaa

Farobi said:


> Hello! There was a misunderstanding and I think I have wrongly given *Midgetsc* a negative WiFi rating  Can the mods please delete that rating for us? Thanks ~~



There you go, thanks for letting us know about it!


----------



## Zura

Kaiaa said:


> There you go, thanks for letting us know about it!



Why do you keep closing threads that dont need to be?


----------



## oath2order

Forgive me modre for I have sinned.


----------



## Kaiaa

StormBlader said:


> Why do you keep closing threads that dont need to be?



Because while you may think they don't the OP usually does and requests a lock.


----------



## Zura

Kaiaa said:


> Because while you may think they don't the OP usually does and requests a lock.



Oh really? Never thought of that lol


----------



## Kaiaa

StormBlader said:


> Oh really? Never thought of that lol



It's okay, the only time I personally close threads without OP consent is if they are hateful/rude, inappropriate, spam, flamewars waiting to happen, or questions that have already been answered.


----------



## Kildor

What do you guys do on your free time? Catch\Breed Pokemon?


----------



## KarlaKGB

kildor22 said:


> What do you guys do on your free time? Catch\Breed Pokemon?



RIP TBT Pokemon league 2013


----------



## Desperado

Is Thunder the almighty collectible decider or can we suggest future collectibles? I think it would be cool to have a bell whistler collectible for people who are good at reporting bad behavior: it would be awarded at the discretion of the mods of course to prevent a million unneeded reports.


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr

I know this question is kinda dumb but what is a mod?


----------



## Jake

how do you remove blood stains out of clothing?

(asking for a friend)


----------



## Shiftyrifterjr

I mean who is a mod or what qualifications does it take to become a mod


----------



## Zura

I am the top poster is that good or bad?



- - - Post Merge - - -

Wow blurry shot but you get the idea.

- - - Post Merge - - -


Its after 12 I gtg To bed! Good night


----------



## Jake

its bad it means you are spamming


----------



## Goth

probably unless those are all needed coments but I wouldn't include basement posts because most of the games are post counting games


----------



## Caius

Jesus Christ, 223?


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> how do you remove blood stains out of clothing?
> 
> (asking for a friend)



friend is still looking


----------



## Murray

Jake. said:


> friend is still looking



have you tried lemon juice?


----------



## Thunder

Try Oxi Clean


----------



## Murray

deer staff: how to get more trophies


----------



## Nkosazana

Which one of you you guys has the most sass? C:


----------



## Farobi

Nkosazana said:


> Which one of you you guys has the most sass? C:



Neither of us are staff, but I've heard that oath is one sassy gay man <3


----------



## Murray

Nkosazana said:


> Which one of you you guys has the most sass? C:



staff got nothin' on minties


----------



## Minties

Murray said:


> staff got nothin' on minties



I can support this.


----------



## oath2order

Farobi said:


> Neither of us are staff, but I've heard that oath is one sassy gay man <3



This is true.


----------



## Kildor

Dear staff,


----------



## Zura

Jake. said:


> its bad it means you are spamming


I wasnt spamming! In fact you have to wait 5 mins before you can post It again! I think it was because of the basement threads tho


----------



## KermitTea

why did the boys vs girls thread get closed? : (


----------



## Zura

Karen said:


> why did the boys vs girls thread get closed? : (



Just a guess but I think it was because the girls won


----------



## KermitTea

wow sore losers


----------



## PrayingMantis10

I'm going back to editing


----------



## Kaiaa

Karen said:


> why did the boys vs girls thread get closed? : (



The girls won, make a new one 

(It was reported for close unless you all wanna restart? I'll reopen if you ask, whatever you wanna do.)


----------



## KermitTea

Oh  restart it then I guess xD


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> The girls won, make a new one
> 
> (It was reported for close unless you all wanna restart? I'll reopen if you ask, whatever you wanna do.)



I'd say re-open it. The boys have previously won before in the game, I don't know why someone requested to close it.


----------



## BungoTheElf

O: When I reported it I meant for the op to be changed that the girls won the 6th round lol


----------



## Zura

Can you make my account say things?


----------



## Bowie

StormBlader said:


> Can you make my account say things?



No, only you can say things.


----------



## N64dude

Who made and founded  TBT?


----------



## Zura

N64dude said:


> Who made and founded  TBT?



I think *Justin* did but i might be wrong


----------



## BungoTheElf

N64dude said:


> Who made and founded  TBT?



Jeremy


----------



## Hound00med

I don't ever remember this being in a Bell Tree Direct, so.. Why was the time that you post merge for increased from 20 minutes to 30 minutes?

20 mins was just about bareable, but when you're a cycler, it's difficult to get by when you're post merging so often


----------



## Kaiaa

lynn105 said:


> O: When I reported it I meant for the op to be changed that the girls won the 6th round lol



Ah lol be sure to be a little more specific^^
I though you were bragging or wanted it to be closed! Now I know next time =p


----------



## Pathetic

Hey staff, why doesn't anyone like my jokes? It's hurting my feelings. )':


----------



## Silversea

So...that TBT Pokemon League. Where did that go?


----------



## Zura

Why aren't people able to move their own threads?


----------



## Mercedes

Can I post pictures of my self on here now? I am 13! (I'm A rebel whoopee!)


----------



## PurplPanda

WHY DOES THE TREE CHANGE INTO AN INSTRUMENT RANDOMLY I KNOW IT'S A BELL TREE BUT ITS NOT APRIL FOOLS DAY ANYMORE AND ITS BOTHERING ME


----------



## FireNinja1

PurplPanda said:


> WHY DOES THE TREE CHANGE INTO AN INSTRUMENT RANDOMLY I KNOW IT'S A BELL TREE BUT ITS NOT APRIL FOOLS DAY ANYMORE AND ITS BOTHERING ME


It's now just a tree, you're stuck in the land of three days ago.


----------



## PurplPanda

FireNinja1 said:


> It's now just a tree, you're stuck in the land of three days ago.


NO IT KEEPS CHANGING ON MINE I'LL SEND YOU A SCREENSHOT

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## Jake

Tbh I too randomly had the instrument once yesterday when I was on my iPad but never again


----------



## Zura

PurplPanda said:


> NO IT KEEPS CHANGING ON MINE I'LL SEND YOU A SCREENSHOT
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> View attachment 37677


It did that to me after the Shrek event.


----------



## Justin

If it shows up, just hard refresh, it's coming from your cache. (CTRL+F5 on Windows)


----------



## Zura

StormBlader said:


> Why aren't people able to move their own threads?



Now can my question be answered *Justin*?


----------



## PurplPanda

StormBlader said:


> Now can my question be answered *Justin*?


Justin's mafia guys


----------



## Prof Gallows

StormBlader said:


> Now can my question be answered *Justin*?



There wouldn't be a point for members to move their own threads.

It'd just get taken advantage of anyway, with people constantly moving threads into the wrong places.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> There wouldn't be a point for members to move their own threads.
> 
> It'd just get taken advantage of anyway, with people constantly moving threads into the wrong places.



Dude love the sig but on the other hand it should show butterflies.


----------



## Pusheen

Prof Gallows said:


> There wouldn't be a point for members to move their own threads.
> 
> It'd just get taken advantage of anyway, with people constantly moving threads into the wrong places.



YOU CHANGED YOUR SIGGY <3  pizzaaa -drools-


----------



## Zura

Konan224 said:


> YOU CHANGED YOUR SIGGY <3  pizzaaa -drools-



Why did you take MyLifeIsCake's avatar?! That was his signature avatar!  jk


----------



## Goth

umm maybe you shouldn't assume because what if konan had it first and what if they both didn't know they have the sam avater

- - - Post Merge - - -

and it doesn't really matter


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> umm maybe you shouldn't assume because what if konan had it first and what if they both didn't know they have the sam avater
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> and it doesn't really matter


Why are there so many cats?!


----------



## Goth

because everyone likes cats


----------



## PurplPanda

StormBlader said:


> Why is there so many cats?!


*are

- - - Post Merge - - -



GaMERCaT said:


> cool change it after I post -.-


He was just curious, he wasn't trying to be rude.


----------



## Goth

well obviously he wasn't trying to be rude he was saying he copied them


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> because everyone likes cats



Lol now you have me avatar?!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Did you do that or is this a glitch?


----------



## PurpleWaluigi

How come when my iphone uses the mobile version, I have to click on Advanced Options and click the button to manually add my signature every time I post? I forget to do that a lot because It's automatic on the desktop version...

Also, every time I edit a post, even if it already had a signature on it, the sig. Is removed and their is not option to add it back...


----------



## Goth

> Lol now you have me avatar?!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Did you do that or is this a glitch?


----------



## Kanapachi

Is this "Ask the Staff" or "*[Discussion] *Stealing Avatars"? :L


----------



## Mercedes

What happened here?


----------



## Goth

one word kanapachl


----------



## Pusheen

I had my avatar first!!!


----------



## Caius

Congratulations *Justin* for doin that forum thing.


----------



## Trundle

Zr388 said:


> Congratulations *Justin* for doin that forum thing.


justin confirmed scum


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> Congratulations *Justin* for doin that forum thing.



What did he do?


----------



## FireNinja1

Trundle said:


> justin confirmed scum



*##VOTE:* Justin

- - - Post Merge - - -



Konan224 said:


> I had my avatar first!!!



TBH MLiC had it before you...that was like a month before you joined.


----------



## Goth

who cares


----------



## Prof Gallows

StormBlader said:


> Dude love the sig but on the other hand it should show butterflies.





Konan224 said:


> YOU CHANGED YOUR SIGGY <3  pizzaaa -drools-



I'm actually just copying Jason and using the randomizer. My original signature is still in there, it just has a 1/5 chance of showing up.


----------



## Murray

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm actually just copying Jason and using the randomizer. My original signature is still in there, it just has a 1/5 chance of showing up.



the animal crossing one gives me nightmares


----------



## Prof Gallows

Murray said:


> the animal crossing one gives me nightmares



just let it go


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm actually just copying Jason and using the randomizer. My original signature is still in there, it just has a 1/5 chance of showing up.



How do you use the randomizer?

- - - Storm Merge- - -



Prof Gallows said:


> just let it go



And let the storm rage on! My storm that is.

- - - Storm Merge- - -

Also I ask thee to delete this thread completely into cyber space.

- - - Storm Merge- - -

Pizza!!!!

- - - Storm Merge- - -

*Super Merge!*

- - - Storm Merge- - -

I must bass you a question! How do you use the randomizer?


----------



## Murray

StormBlader said:


> How do you use the randomizer?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And let the storm rage on! My storm that is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I ask thee to delete this thread completely into cyber space.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pizza!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Super Merge!



just google sig randomizer or anything like that your post merges are so annoying pls stop


----------



## Aesthetic

StormBlader said:


> How do you use the randomizer?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> And let the storm rage on! My storm that is.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also I ask thee to delete this thread completely into cyber space.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Pizza!!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> *Super Merge!*
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I must bass you a question! How do you use the randomizer?



http://gaiatools.com/randosig/

here


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> just google sig randomizer or anything like that your post merges are so annoying pls stop



Fine the merge never bothered me anyway!


----------



## Goth

... death never bothered me anyway


----------



## Murray

StormBlader said:


> Fine the merge never bothered me anyway!



v original


----------



## Goth

Do you ever feel like a plastic bag rolling in the wind wanting to start again?


----------



## Farobi

GaMERCaT said:


> Do you ever feel like a plastic bag rolling in the wind wanting to start again?


No?


----------



## Aesthetic

Have you guys listened to this :
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rHGe4LsGTlQ ?


----------



## Goth

heres a song I made 

The blood glows red on my body tonight
Not a knife to be seen
A kingdom of life and death, and it looks like I'm next
my mind is howling like this swirling storm inside
Couldn't drop the knife ; heaven knows I tried

Don't let me live
Don't let others see
Be the person you always have to be
Conceal
Do feel
let them know
Well, now they know 

Let it go, let it go
Can't hold the knife back anymore
Let it go, let it go
Turn away and slam the the knife
I don't care what they're going to say
Let my pain rage on
death never bothered me anyway

It's funny how some people makes everything seem small
And the fears that still control me can't get to me at all
It's time to see what the knife can do
To test the limits and break through
No right, no wrong
No rules for me...I'm free

Let it go, let it go
I am one with pain 
Let it go, let it go
You'll never see me alive again
here I stand and here I'll die
Let the storm rage on

the knife's power flurries through the air into the ground
My heat is spiraling in frozen fractals all around
And one thought makes me happy like an icy blast
I'm never going back
The past is in the past

Let it go, let it go
And I'll die at the break of dawn
Let it go, let it go
That terrible world is gone
Here I stand in the dark of night
Let the storm rage on
death never bothered me anyway


----------



## Farobi

GAMERCaT said:
			
		

> "heres a song I made
> 
> The blood glows red on my body tonight
> Not a knife to be seen
> A kingdom of life and death, and it looks like I'm next
> my mind is howling like this swirling storm inside
> Couldn't drop the knife ; heaven knows I tried
> 
> Don't let me live
> Don't let others see
> Be the person you always have to be
> Conceal
> Do feel
> let them know
> Well, now they know
> 
> Let it go, let it go
> Can't hold the knife back anymore
> Let it go, let it go
> Turn away and slam the the knife
> I don't care what they're going to say
> Let my pain rage on
> death never bothered me anyway
> 
> It's funny how some people makes everything seem small
> And the fears that still control me can't get to me at all
> It's time to see what the knife can do
> To test the limits and break through
> No right, no wrong
> No rules for me...I'm free
> 
> Let it go, let it go
> I am one with pain
> Let it go, let it go
> You'll never see me alive again
> here I stand and here I'll die
> Let the storm rage on
> 
> the knife's power flurries through the air into the ground
> My heat is spiraling in frozen fractals all around
> And one thought makes me happy like an icy blast
> I'm never going back
> The past is in the past
> 
> Let it go, let it go
> And I'll die at the break of dawn
> Let it go, let it go
> That terrible world is gone
> Here I stand in the dark of night
> Let the storm rage on
> death never bothered me anyway"


Are you depressed? Get help!


----------



## KermitTea

Farobi said:


> Are you depressed? Get help!



Are you staff? Get help!


----------



## Goth

no of course not I just like that song


----------



## Zura

*How do you get your title a different color?*


----------



## Goth

from the shop its a shop item


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> from the shop its a shop item



*Ok can I change it with the color unlimited times? Please tell the truth.*


----------



## Goth

you can only select one color and it will be permanent but if you buy another one you can have a different color


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> you can only select one color and it will be permanent but if you buy another one you can have a different color


*Thats not what I meant! Can the same color be used more than once with out paying again?*


----------



## Goth

thats what I explained I'l make it simpler for you no


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> thats what I explained I'l make it simpler for you no



*Wait so what you were trying to say is that once I buy It every time I change my title it will be that color unless I buy a other one?*


----------



## Goth

yes


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> yes


*And this is the Truth and nothing but the Truth?*


----------



## Jake

GaMERCaT said:


> Do you ever feel like a plastic bag rolling in the wind wanting to start again?



last time i checked plastic bags dont roll...

they drift

(i dont eve like katy perry do u not understand)


----------



## Goth

yes...


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> yes...


*Alright you better be right!*

- - - Storm Merge- - -

*Sorry for advertising but please check out my Shop! Link is in my signature below. With that being said peace out. *

- - - Storm Merge- - -

*What do you think of my current Avatar? *


----------



## PurplPanda

Could we have a sticky here? It is the official roleplay rules thread I created.


----------



## Flop

To put it lightly...

Asking for sticky = No sticky  ;-;


----------



## PurplPanda

Flop said:


> To put it lightly...
> 
> Asking for sticky = No sticky  ;-;


can we not have a sticky on that thread


----------



## Kaiaa

PurplPanda said:


> can we not have a sticky on that thread



We'll consider it after discussion.


----------



## Zura

*What is you guys/gals thoughts on the...


Spoiler: Zelda: Fabulous Duo?











*


----------



## PurplPanda

Can you guys see our PMs? Just wondering, because that would provide an advantage in mafia.


----------



## Aesthetic

Can I report bad grammar?


----------



## Flop

I would just love it if bad grammar became justification for reporting. XD


----------



## Prof Gallows

PurplPanda said:


> Can you guys see our PMs? Just wondering, because that would provide an advantage in mafia.



No, we can't see your PMs.


We can see who you are PMing if we happen to view your profile or the activity log, but only when you're viewing it.


----------



## Goth

who cares about role play rules its not like anyone can do anything if they are broken


----------



## Prof Gallows

GaMERCaT said:


> who cares about role play rules its not like anyone can do anything if they are broken



We discussed it. There isn't a point for "official" rules to be posted for the type of RP games that are made here. They aren't big enough, thought out enough, and they have no linking story. It's just a bunch of random crap thrown together without any sort of plot or goals.

So we won't be enforcing any of the rules anyone makes for them.


----------



## Goth

yeah exactly my point so if someone kicks you out a rp you can still post and get on their nerves


----------



## Nkosazana

Flop said:


> I would just love it if bad grammar became justification for reporting. XD



Thats mean to dyslexic people ._.


----------



## Zura

Nkosazana said:


> Thats mean to dyslexic people ._.



*This is why i think Flop is mean! Let it be known Flop hates Dyslexics.*

- - - Post Merge - - -



StormBlader said:


> *What is you guys/gals thoughts on the...
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Zelda: Fabulous Duo?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



*Still looking for an answer! Btw How does my avatar look? *


----------



## Goth

well tbh I don't like it


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> well tbh I don't like it



*Don't like what?*


----------



## Goth

your avatar


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> your avatar



*What don't you like about it?*


----------



## Goth

its not my style or taste


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, I don't mean to sound like a jerk but this isn't your place to hold a conversation.

Take it somewhere else.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Guys, I don't mean to sound like a jerk but this isn't your place to hold a conversation.
> 
> Take it somewhere else.



*Ok I was just asking you guys when GaMERCat Replied so I just wanted to reply back. it wont happen again!*


----------



## Caius

Mods can reply outside this board unless stuff changed. This is actually for like, questions directly mod-directed...

As far as roleplay stuff goes, every game has different rules. It's silly to make rules that HAVE TO BE ENFORCED for every game. If I made a game, I'd be doing things pretty differently, so why clutter with the sticky stuff? Just make sure your rules are outlined in your RP thread.


----------



## Kildor

Are there any new plans to change the layout/look of the Forums?


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> Are there any new plans to change the layout/look of the Forums?



You're lucky Jer did this one.


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> You're lucky Jer did this one.



Haha, yeah. I like the look and the style of the forums, but I was curious if there will be a change. Kinda like youtube once every 2-3 months (which is horrible please don't change the forum's look every now and then.)


----------



## Caius

You'll have to stick around and find out.


----------



## PurplPanda

Zr388 said:


> Mods can reply outside this board unless stuff changed. This is actually for like, questions directly mod-directed...
> 
> As far as roleplay stuff goes, every game has different rules. It's silly to make rules that HAVE TO BE ENFORCED for every game. If I made a game, I'd be doing things pretty differently, so why clutter with the sticky stuff? Just make sure your rules are outlined in your RP thread.


They were general rules. For example, godmodding is almost a universal RP rule.


----------



## Caius

Almost. It really depends on the GM and flow of the game.


----------



## Kaiaa

I just want to reiterate a little on the Role Playing stuff, the mods did discuss it and have decided that it would be best for individual RP Hosts to make their own set of rules for their RPs and place them in the OP. While we understand that most RPs will use a similar guideline, not all of them will and so we cannot make or enforce official RP rules. The best thing for RP Hosts to do is to write out their own guidelines for players to follow.


----------



## Flop

Which is worse?  Mini-modding or obsessive bumping?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Will there be an Easter event this year?


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Which is worse?  Mini-modding or obsessive bumping?



not that i am staff but minimodding >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> excessive bumping hands down


----------



## Yui Z

Prof Gallows said:


> No, we can't see your PMs.
> 
> 
> We can see who you are PMing if we happen to view your profile or the activity log, but only when you're viewing it.



Your siggy just keeps getting better and better xD


----------



## BungoTheElf

When do we get new smilies  I want a potato emote or salt emote


----------



## KarlaKGB

lynn105 said:


> When do we get new smilies  I want a potato emote or salt emote


----------



## Caius

New content is always announced in TBT Directs.


----------



## PurplPanda

we need a duckface emote tbh


----------



## Zeiro

how often can you bump a thread? is it every 2 hours or every 4 hours?


----------



## Caius

Pretty sure it's 2.


----------



## Kaiaa

You are correct, bump every 2 hours, no less


----------



## Caius

Reizo said:


> how often can you bump a thread? is it every 2 hours or every 4 hours?



...Or as I've just been notified this is more Villager trading plaza for the 2 hour bump. Elsewhere it's pretty common sense. Don't bump super old threads. It increases clutter.


----------



## KermitTea

where should you put a thread that sells stuff for both acnl bells and tbt bells? should you make two separate threads or just use retail?


----------



## Caius

Karen said:


> where should you put a thread that sells stuff for both acnl bells and tbt bells? should you make two separate threads or just use retail?



Just use retail.


----------



## Kildor

Is there a list of infractions/warnings that a person can get? So that I could avoid future warnings.


----------



## Zura

*Why can't you sell back or get a refund on items you buy?*


----------



## Zeiro

Vaati said:


> *Why can't you sell back or get a refund on items you buy?*


All sales are final. If you want to get your money back, try selling it to a member at the TBT Marketplace.


----------



## Kanapachi

kildor22 said:


> Is there a list of infractions/warnings that a person can get? So that I could avoid future warnings.



I guess the rules are useless.


----------



## Cory

Are all the mods muggles?


----------



## Kildor

Kanapachi said:


> I guess the rules are useless.



Well, I want to make sure so I can avoid any, because I got a warning. So I can avoid more of those.


----------



## Yui Z

kildor22 said:


> Well, I want to make sure so I can avoid any, because I got a warning. So I can avoid more of those.



But one warning isn't that big of a deal x3 just follow the rules and you'll be fine. I've only received one infraction (I think it was from when I started). 

Just saying


----------



## KarlaKGB

Warns take a heavy toll on one's wallet though...


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> Is there a list of infractions/warnings that a person can get? So that I could avoid future warnings.



Not that I know of. It's mostly rules and common sense on top of it. I'll see what I can do. Warnings aren't that big of a deal. It honestly takes a lot to get someone banned.


----------



## Kildor

Yui Z said:


> But one warning isn't that big of a deal x3 just follow the rules and you'll be fine. I've only received one infraction (I think it was from when I started).
> 
> Just saying



I actually freak out every time I see a notification because I'm afraid of doing something wrong haha!


----------



## Flop

Zr388 said:


> Not that I know of. It's mostly rules and common sense on top of it. I'll see what I can do. Warnings aren't that big of a deal. It honestly takes a lot to get someone banned.



Could you list what options there are for warnings/infractions?  I only know of Post Quality and Mini-Modding.


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> Warns take a heavy toll on one's wallet though...



Not really... It's like 20 TBT bells or something (correct me if I'm wrong). Besides, you're not losing real money >.>

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Could you list what options there are for warnings/infractions?  I only know of Post Quality and Mini-Modding.



There's also report abuse ^-^


----------



## KarlaKGB

Yui Z said:


> Not really... It's like 20 TBT bells or something (correct me if I'm wrong). Besides, you're not losing real money >.>
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> There's also report abuse ^-^



It takes time to earn those TBTB, and in the end, time is money. You spend hours of your life in a job earning money


----------



## ALLCAPS

Do mailboxes stack? o:

Like, if I buy a Silver Mailbox that holds 350 messages, and then I buy a Small Mailbox that holds 150 messages, do I get a max storage of 500? o:


----------



## Caius

ALLCAPS said:


> Do mailboxes stack? o:
> 
> Like, if I buy a Silver Mailbox that holds 350 messages, and then I buy a Small Mailbox that holds 150 messages, do I get a max storage of 500? o:



I don't think so.


----------



## Yui Z

KarlaKGB said:


> It takes time to earn those TBTB, and in the end, time is money. You spend hours of your life in a job earning money


Yeah but the difference? One's worthless. Just IMO ~ I just don't think that a feature that's put in to make the forum experience more fun should be obsessed over so much. 20 TBT bells doesn't take that long to get anyway.


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> View attachment 38530
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so.


Thanks Zr388. Answers my question pretty well.


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> Thanks Zr388. Answers my question pretty well.



I needed to go look at them anyway. I missed a new one yesterday that could have saved some trouble.


----------



## Zura

* What's a normal day as a mod?*


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> * What do you do as a mod?*



- Reports
- Bans, Warnings, Infractions
- Rule/Guideline enforcements
- Discrepancies 
- Website glitch fixing
- Other issues.. It's really a play-it-by-ear thing.


----------



## Cory

I love all the mods <3


----------



## Zura

*So do you need any certain skills to be a Mod? *


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> *So do you need any certain skills to be a Mod? *



We generally ask members that consider modship to be active, friendly with most of the mod team, have a sense of common sense, contribute frequently to behind-closed-door conversations.. there's a few other things there.


----------



## Cory

What's your favorite pokemon?


----------



## Caius

Cory said:


> What's your favorite pokemon?



Wooper is who I stick with.


----------



## Zura

*Why isn't my post count going up?*


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> *Why isn't my post count going up?*



Posts in the Basement and I Introduction board don't count.


----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> Posts in the Basement and I Introduction board don't count.



*Thanks!*


----------



## Zura

*Is this short enough to be an Avatar?





*


----------



## Kildor

Vaati said:


> *Is this short enough to be an Avatar?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *



That gif is too large to be an avatar. Your avatar must be as large as 150x100 pixels, and smaller than 253.9kb.


----------



## Zura

How about this one?


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> How about this one?



you need to crop and resize it so that it is between 100 x 100 and 100 x 150px. You then may need to lower the quality if the file size is too large (if you want to use the gif)


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> you need to crop and resize it so that it is between 100 x 100 and 100 x 150px. You then may need to lower the quality if the file size is too large (if you want to use the gif)


OK thankss! One more question if I was going to use this as a signature how could I? It says you can't put animated pictures


----------



## Farobi

Vaati said:


> OK thankss! One more question if I was going to use this as a signature how could I? It says you can't put animated pictures



Its worth tbt bells in the shop


----------



## Zura

Farobi said:


> Its worth tbt bells in the shop


Which one? All I see is the avatar one...


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> OK thankss! One more question if I was going to use this as a signature how could I? It says you can't put animated pictures



sig guidelines: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64897-Signature-Guidelines

as long as your entire sig fits within the height limit its fine (it can be animated)

edit: just use imgur or something and with 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 and it should work


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> sig guidelines: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?64897-Signature-Guidelines
> 
> as long as your entire sig fits within the height limit its fine (it can be animated)
> 
> edit: just use imgur or something and with
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and it should work


How does that work? I am sorry but this is just confusing me.


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> How does that work?



^ i dont understand this question

but you can have an animated sig (last time i checked?) as long as it fits the max height requirements


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> ^ i dont understand this question
> 
> but you can have an animated sig (last time i checked?) as long as it fits the max height requirements



How does imgur work and


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> How does imgur work and



http://imgur.com/ -> upload your image -> put the direct link to the image in 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 tags (i think img provides this anyway if you look at the variety of links once you upload. -> post the 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 in your sig


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> http://imgur.com/ -> upload your image -> put the direct link to the image in
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> tags (i think img provides this anyway if you look at the variety of links once you upload. -> post the
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your sig








 does this work?


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> does this work?



if you click on the image you get redirected to the image itself http://i.imgur.com/qUh5SWq.gif

except this is still way to big to be in your sig - unless you want to put it in spoiler tags in that case its ok


----------



## Zura

Murray said:


> if you click on the image you get redirected to the image itself http://i.imgur.com/qUh5SWq.gif
> 
> except this is still way to big to be in your sig - unless you want to put it in spoiler tags in that case its ok


how could I shrink it?


----------



## Zanessa

Vaati said:


> how could I shrink it?



You could ask someone to or use an image resizer or something.


----------



## Zura

I found one myself what should the height and Width be?


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Okay so when I measure my sig, it says it's 249px tall, but I'm still not sure if I measured it right and I don't want to get it removed ;w; Is it okay how it is? I may be able to shrink the images a bit more, but if I do it a lot, they start to look blurry :c


----------



## Murray

emmatheweirdo said:


> Okay so when I measure my sig, it says it's 249px tall, but I'm still not sure if I measured it right and I don't want to get it removed ;w; Is it okay how it is? I may be able to shrink the images a bit more, but if I do it a lot, they start to look blurry :c



looks fine to me


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Murray said:


> looks fine to me



Thanks! I just wanna be sure, you know? cx


----------



## Zura

How does mine look?

- - - Post Merge - - -



emmatheweirdo said:


> Thanks! I just wanna be sure, you know? cx



How did you do that with the spoilers?


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> How does mine look?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> How did you do that with the spoilers?



how do you do spoilers? [spoiler ] *what you want in your spoiler goes here* [/spoiler ]

(without the space after spoiler)


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Vaati said:


> How did you do that with the spoilers?



I used a table :3


----------



## Zura

OK is it to big or anything?


----------



## Murray

Vaati said:


> OK is it to big or anything?



yes its too big now, the restriction is 250px tall in total (+ 1 line of text). the gif itself is 249 tall so the spoilers make it too big


----------



## Pusheen

Vaati said:


> OK is it to big or anything?



Maybe try putting the pokemon details in one spoiler? and make the pic a bit smaller


----------



## Caius

Still looks a little big to me, but that's just by eyeballing it.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Zr388 said:


> Still looks a little big to me, but that's just by eyeballing it.



Mine or Vaati's? o:


----------



## Caius

Vaati's. Yours seems fine.


----------



## emmatheweirdo

Zr388 said:


> Vaati's. Yours seems fine.



Ooh okay c: Tysm!


----------



## Zura

How does my sig look now? it looks big but its like smaller then the person above idk


----------



## Murray

your sigs are fine now


----------



## Yui Z

Who's the grumpiest mod? I'll attempt the de-grumpify them.


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Who's the grumpiest mod? I'll attempt the de-grumpify them.



Obviously you've never dealt with *Kaiaa*.


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> Obviously you've never dealt with *Kaiaa*.



Nope, I've never dealt with Kaiaa's grumpy side >.> she seems like one of the nicest mods to me (also in *Zr888's* user title: "Not as nice as Kaiaa") 

I hope I don't have to deal with anyone's grouchy side though...


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Nope, I've never dealt with Kaiaa's grumpy side >.> she seems like one of the nicest mods to me (also in *Zr888's* user title: "Not as nice as Kaiaa")
> 
> I hope I don't have to deal with anyone's grouchy side though...



Lol, no, I was joking. Kaiaa is  sweetheart. I have never seen her grumpy side, but if it exists.....

*shudders*


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> Lol, no, I was joking. Kaiaa is  sweetheart. I have never seen her grumpy side, but if it exists.....
> 
> *shudders*



As the saying goes, you don't want to see my grumpy side. Unfortunately, some people have. In all reality it takes a lot to get me mad. You have to really screw up to make me mad but I forgive and forget afterward, all is well


----------



## Flop

I pray that I will never have to experience the wrath of Kaiaa.

Also, are Mods and Sages allowed (or able) to change their User Titles?


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> I pray that will never have to experience the wrath of Kaiaa.
> 
> Also, are Mods and Sages allowed (or able) to change their User Titles?



Yeah, they can change their user titles, I just never felt like changing mine lol


----------



## Flop

How old does one have to be to post pictures of himself/herself? (Lol, this isn't about me.  I'm old enough)


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> How old does one have to be to post pictures of himself/herself? (Lol, this isn't about me.  I'm old enough)



You need to be a certain age?  Then again, I did see someone include in their post something along the lines of "Yay I'm 13 now so I can post my pic."

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> Yeah, they can change their user titles, I just never felt like changing mine lol



I only knew this because I remember *Justin* (or maybe it was a different mod..) changed his user title to "Do you wanna build a snowman?"


----------



## Kildor

Why does it every time you send a PM to one person, they are never able to read the message because it is blank?  
Is this a bug?


----------



## Flop

kildor22 said:


> Why does it every time you send a PM to one person, they are never able to read the message because it is blank?
> Is this a bug?
> 
> Like this



No, that happens when you reply to their message and accidentally put your reply in the quoted message.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Yui Z said:


> You need to be a certain age?  Then again, I did see someone include in their post something along the lines of "Yay I'm 13 now so I can post my pic."



Yeah, that is the user I had in question c:


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> No, that happens when you reply to their message and accidentally put your reply in the quoted message.



But I've replied to messages (I always make sure I scroll right to the very bottom to avoid the quote area) and they've been received blank before? I thought it was a glitch too. .-.


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> No, that happens when you reply to their message and accidentally put your reply in the quoted message.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Yeah, that is the user I had in question c:


Oh okay. Thanks Flop.


----------



## Caius

That's the secret to *Kaiaa*. She's always angry.


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> That's the secret to *Kaiaa*. She's always angry.



Like Bruce Banner at the end of the Avengers movie?


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> Like Bruce Banner at the end of the Avengers movie?



That was the joke.


----------



## Cory

Who's the sassiest staff member?


----------



## Flop

Cory said:


> Who's the sassiest staff member?



*Justin. *


----------



## Yui Z

Cory said:


> Who's the sassiest staff member?



I'm gonna say Jennifer... Not sure why, but her avatar gives a sassy impression IMO x3


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> I'm gonna say Jennifer... Not sure why, but her avatar gives a sassy impression IMO x3



Oh, yeah she's definitely the sassiest. I wish she would grace the threads with her sassiness more. XD


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> Oh, yeah she's definitely the sassiest. I wish she would grace the threads with her sassiness more. XD



Does she wanna build a snowman? We never see her anymore ~ we wish she'd come on TBT more. It's like she's gone awaaaaay!!


----------



## Nkosazana

Who has the best sense if humour?


----------



## Zura

Nkosazana said:


> Who has the best sense if humour?



I am not sure but *Sockhead*?


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> I am not sure but *Sockhead*?



But Sockhead isn't a mod  he's a sage who taught me how to chop green grapes.


----------



## SockHead

Vaati said:


> I am not sure but *Sockhead*?



*I* sure do


----------



## Zura

Do you guys like this signature with the two guys one the sides or with out? And i could change them to something like


----------



## Nkosazana

Did any of you know that emu's had a great war?


----------



## Murray

Yui Z said:


> *But Sockhead isn't a mod  he's a sage who taught me how to chop* green grapes.



classic sockhead


----------



## Zura

Why is there a + by peoples names?


----------



## Zanessa

Vaati said:


> Why is there a + by peoples names?



They're your friends (that you've added.)


----------



## Caius

ZanessaGaily said:


> They're your friends (that you've added.)



Man I didn't know that. I've always wondered why all the mods have the + except me.


----------



## Idfldnsndt

how do you change the colour of a word? i seriously dont know


----------



## Prof Gallows

Idfldnsndt said:


> how do you change the colour of a word? i seriously dont know



[color=blue]Text[/color]
Text


----------



## Kildor

Cory said:


> Who's the sassiest staff member?



Thunder
The sassiest potato peeler.


----------



## Gandalf

Thunder
The *manliest* potato peeler.

fix'd


----------



## Idfldnsndt

Prof Gallows said:


> [color=blue]Text[/color]
> Text



is there a button you press or do you have to type it?


----------



## Yui Z

Idfldnsndt said:


> is there a button you press or do you have to type it?



You can do either. In the reply box, there's the capital 'A' with an arrow ~ click the arrow and choose the colour you want and it'll do it for you  
Or you can just type it if you want. Whichever is easiest I guess.


----------



## KermitTea

What happen?d to th? ? in Br?wst?r's Caf?


----------



## Farobi

^ I think it was oath who suggested to put an e with an indent in "Cafe" ... then that happened.


----------



## Yui Z

I think it looks better.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Please could someone fix my user title? It's gone all glitchy


----------



## Thranduil

I saw my signature was "removed" and I tried to make it better! Could you tell me if the signature I have now is okay? Don't want to be scolded or anything


----------



## Kildor

Thranduil said:


> I saw my signature was "removed" and I tried to make it better! Could you tell me if the signature I have now is okay? Don't want to be scolded or anything



As long as it does not exceed 250 pixels in height and 750 pixels  in width, then you are good to go. Your signature looks fine to me.


----------



## Thranduil

kildor22 said:


> As long as it does not exceed 250 pixels in height and 750 pixels  in width, then you are good to go. Your signature looks fine to me.



Thanks!


----------



## Mao

I just noticed 'Th? Br?wst?r's Caf?' has accents on all the e's o_o Never would of thought The and Brewster's needed one but you learn something new everyday


----------



## Zura

Is calling someone or something  *"Annoying" * a *Rule Break*?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Is calling someone or something  *"Annoying" * a *Rule Break*?



It's a game. I've called people here worse.


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> It's a game. I've called people here worse.


But it is breaking the rules none the less. -_-


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> But it is breaking the rules none the less.



Because of the one word post?


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> Because of the one word post?


Wouldnt that also be rule breaking? Quality post?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Wouldnt that also be rule breaking? Quality post?



I'm aware of what it is. Mini-modding is also breaking the rules. Just gonna call it even and move on.


----------



## Zura

OK I'll drop it but you should add that rule to This. I was unaware of that rule but anyways thanks for the help!


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

I apologise if this a silly question but are villager auctions allowed using TBT bells instead of in-game bells? And if so, would it still be under Villager Trading Plaza rather than TBT Marketplace?


----------



## Kaiaa

rayquaza128 said:


> I apologise if this a silly question but are villager auctions allowed using TBT bells instead of in-game bells? And if so, would it still be under Villager Trading Plaza rather than TBT Marketplace?



If you want TBT bells to sell your villager use TBT Marketplace. If you want in-game bells to sell your villager use VTP. Do not make any Buying threads for villagers though as they are not permitted.


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Kaiaa said:


> If you want TBT bells to sell your villager use TBT Marketplace. If you want in-game bells to sell your villager use VTP. Do not make any Buying threads for villagers though as they are not permitted.



Ah I see. Well Erik has asked to move and I'm in need of TBT bells at the moment so I can change my username. So I should just make a selling Erik thread in the TBT Marketplace? And not sure what you mean by Buying threads for villagers ^^;


----------



## Yui Z

If you could be any lamp post in the world, what kind of lamp post would you be? This question has been bugging me for ages.


----------



## Flop

rayquaza128 said:


> Ah I see. Well Erik has asked to move and I'm in need of TBT bells at the moment so I can change my username. So I should just make a selling Erik thread in the TBT Marketplace? And not sure what you mean by Buying threads for villagers ^^;



Yes, if you want TBT bells for a villager, you should put it in the TBT Marketplace. A "Buying" thread is the same as a "Looking For" thread.  They aren't allowed because they clutter up the forum.  
ex.)  _Buying Marshal for 10 million bells!_


----------



## Fuzzbyroo

Flop said:


> Yes, if you want TBT bells for a villager, you should put it in the TBT Marketplace. A "Buying" thread is the same as a "Looking For" thread.  They aren't allowed because they clutter up the forum.
> ex.)  _Buying Marshal for 10 million bells!_



Ah I see now. Thank you so much for your help guys  just wanted to make sure so I don't do anything wrong because I haven't had much experience with the TBT Marketplace before.


----------



## Capella

What does bump mean?


----------



## Farobi

MayorIris said:


> What does bump mean?



Nothing. It just brings up a thread to the first page so that more people can see & likely click on it.


----------



## lionrt60

Would making a pokemon shop (for bells) be allowed in the Re-Tail forum?

Also would I be able to make a thread gauging interest of such a shop in the Re-Tail forum as well?

Thanks,
~Lion


----------



## Nerd House

Would it be okay for me to re-make my Pokemon Shop thread in the TBT Marketplace?

It's gotten so long I'm having a hard time keeping up with orders and I think a re-design along with a few new rules (like orders only accepted via PM) would help me out alot.

If this would be allowed, I'd like time to set it up before the old thread gets locked/nuked ^^

Thanks in advance


----------



## Jeremy

Adol the Red said:


> Would it be okay for me to re-make my Pokemon Shop thread in the TBT Marketplace?
> 
> It's gotten so long I'm having a hard time keeping up with orders and I think a re-design along with a few new rules (like orders only accepted via PM) would help me out alot.
> 
> If this would be allowed, I'd like time to set it up before the old thread gets locked/nuked ^^
> 
> Thanks in advance



Go for it.


----------



## Nerd House

Jeremy said:


> Go for it.



Thank you. ^^


----------



## mellahugbear

why is my bell count going down?have i done something wrong?


----------



## Flop

Can I have some Rare Candies?


----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> Can I have some Rare Candies?





Flop said:


> I don't think begging is going to help much.



 I also want some rare candy!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Its *SockHead*'s  birthday today?! Happy birthday bro!


----------



## lionrt60

lionrt60 said:


> Would making a pokemon shop (for bells) be allowed in the Re-Tail forum?
> 
> Also would I be able to make a thread gauging interest of such a shop in the Re-Tail forum as well?
> 
> Thanks,
> ~Lion



Answer for this pl0x?


----------



## Kildor

lionrt60 said:


> Answer for this pl0x?



So far, I am not so sure. But I do know that you can set up a Pokemon shop for bells in Re-Tail. But just to make sure, wait for the admins/moderators's reply.


----------



## Nerd House

Is there a way a user can lock and unlock his/her own thread as needed?


----------



## Zura

Adol the Red said:


> Is there a way a user can lock and unlock his/her own thread as needed?



Nope apparently there would be no need and it would cause problems... -_-


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> Is there a way a user can lock and unlock his/her own thread as needed?



Lock threads in Re-Tail, and Villager Trading Plaza, yes. But Unlocking? I don't think so. Once locked, locked forever.


----------



## Nerd House

Vaati said:


> Nope apparently there would be no need and it would cause problems... -_-



Problems? Hardly.

I want to be able to lock my Shop thread while I work on orders, then unlock it when I am free to work on more. I guess I can just bug a mod to unlock it when I need >.>


I didn't realize "_Ask The Staff_" was now "_Ask a Random Person_".


----------



## Prof Gallows

Adol the Red said:


> Is there a way a user can lock and unlock his/her own thread as needed?






Justin said:


> *Self-Serve Thread Closing in More Boards​*
> Back in October, we added self-serve thread closing in Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza. We have heard requests to expand it to other boards so starting today, you can now close your own threads in the TBT Marketplace and Train Station boards as well. Use this feature to close your thread from further posts after you've finished a transaction in the Marketplace or online play session in the Train Station!
> 
> Here are two ways you can close your own threads:
> 
> *Method A
> *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Method B
> *




You can't unlock your threads. If members were allowed to unlock their threads it would defeat the purpose of us closing them if the need came for us to close them. And we'd rather just close threads than have to delete them. If you're wanting to lock and unlock a store then I dunno. You could make a post saying it's currently closed and that you won't be accepting anymore after that period is over.


----------



## Nerd House

I know how to lock. ^^;;; I was asking if it was possibly to also unlock without bugging a mod.

I'll just stick to my original plan of implementing a shop rule to only order/ask questions via PM. I dont want to bug mods to unlock a thread or anything. I just felt like it would have been a lot easier to manage things that way.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Adol the Red said:


> I know how to lock. ^^;;; I was asking if it was possibly to also unlock without bugging a mod.
> 
> I'll just stick to my original plan of implementing a shop rule to only order/ask questions via PM. I dont want to bug mods to unlock a thread or anything. I just felt like it would have been a lot easier to manage things that way.



Yeah, sorry about that. It would be a lot easier for you guys to manage things if you could do it on your own but it's a precaution for us to prevent people from abusing it.


----------



## Zura

opps sorry red I was talking about moving threads.


----------



## Pixlplume

So I accidentally bought a US eShop Card, and my 3DS won't allow me to use the code I got (because I registered my NNID under Canada). What I was wondering is if I could do a giveaway/raffle for the eShop code? I'd feel like a waste to just leave it.

I'm not sure if this is against the rules or not, so that's why I was asking.

---EDIT---
Thank you for those who have commented for my question, the card has been given away, and I hope that they spend their eShop points wisely. XD


----------



## Nerd House

Etinceru said:


> So I accidentally bought a US eShop Card, and my 3DS won't allow me to use the code I got (because I registered my NNID under Canada). What I was wondering is if I could do a giveaway/raffle for the eShop code? I'd feel like a waste to just leave it.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is against the rules or not, so that's why I was asking.



Sent you a PM, but your inbox is now full!


----------



## Jeremy

Etinceru said:


> So I accidentally bought a US eShop Card, and my 3DS won't allow me to use the code I got (because I registered my NNID under Canada). What I was wondering is if I could do a giveaway/raffle for the eShop code? I'd feel like a waste to just leave it.
> 
> I'm not sure if this is against the rules or not, so that's why I was asking.



Go for it.


----------



## N64dude

Jeremy  TBT what is it hosted on your own server?


----------



## Jake

Adol the Red said:


> I know how to lock. ^^;;; I was asking if it was possibly to also unlock without bugging a mod.
> 
> I'll just stick to my original plan of implementing a shop rule to only order/ask questions via PM. I dont want to bug mods to unlock a thread or anything. I just felt like it would have been a lot easier to manage things that way.



You can unlock your threads if they're made in re-tail/VTP/TBT market place


----------



## Caius

"Go for it" - Jer 2014


----------



## Nerd House

Jake. said:


> You can unlock your threads if they're made in re-tail/VTP/TBT market place



Oh wow.....you can, I see the option now.

Thanks


----------



## Lassy

I've been wondering. Is hacking/cheating in other games than AC tolerated on the forum?
We can't dupe and stuff, but what about pokegen?
I find it a bit annoying to see people sell those kind of services when it is basically cheating :/


----------



## Kildor

I see alot of people lately who don't read the rules, and misuse the boards. Either they post advertisements, or thread in wrong board.
They get away with these too much, although I report some. But I'm quite scared to get an infraction for report abuse, or if I tell them it's in the wrong board, I get a warning for mini-modding. Is there a way, like the Rule Break Q&A thread to warn people about posting threads in the wrong board? Or advertising their websites?
It's kinda annoying, and pretty much spam.


----------



## Zura

kildor22 said:


> I see alot of people lately who don't read the rules, and misuse the boards. Either they post advertisements, or thread in wrong board.
> They get away with these too much, although I report some. But I'm quite scared to get an infraction for report abuse, or if I tell them it's in the wrong board, I get a warning for mini-modding. Is there a way, like the Rule Break Q&A thread to warn people about posting threads in the wrong board? Or advertising their websites?
> It's kinda annoying, and pretty much spam.


Yeah the Mini mod rule is kinda annoying.


----------



## oath2order

Vaati said:


> Yeah the Mini mod rule is kinda annoying.



The goal is to report it and move on.


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> The goal is to report it and move on.



Yeah but theres nothing wrong with helping each other out! Why should only the mods be able to help people? To me it seems kind of a stupid rule


----------



## KermitTea

Okay I've always been confused about this.

Where should you put a thread letting people to come catalog stuff? It could sort of fit both in the train station and retail boards I guess, I'm not specifically "inviting" them to my town because I don't need visitors  and in the retail board it says "Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Leaf items or services." So I'm assuming cataloging is a service, and should go on the retail board?


----------



## Zura

Karen said:


> Okay I've always been confused about this.
> 
> Where should you put a thread letting people to come catalog stuff? It could sort of fit both in the train station and retail boards I guess, I'm not specifically "inviting" them to my town because I don't need visitors  and in the retail board it says "Sell, buy, trade, and giveaway Animal Crossing: New Leaf items or services." So I'm assuming cataloging is a service, and should go on the retail board?


Rea-tail is a great place!


----------



## Locket

How do i make my sig smaller its too big


----------



## Zura

Star Fire said:


> How do i make my sig smaller its too big


Put the whole thing in code


----------



## Locket

huh


----------



## Zura

Like this



		PHP:
	

[CODE]Seeee?[/CODE]


----------



## Locket

i did is it how i made it??


----------



## Zura

Star Fire said:


> i did is it how i made it??





		PHP:
	

[Code][IMG]http://i.imgur.com/VTeDTVM.png[/IMG][/Code]

It looks better in signature


----------



## Locket

Code:
	



 ????


----------



## Zura

Star Fire said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ????


Copy the code I gave you and paste it in the signature editor place


----------



## Locket

Code:
	

[IMG]http://i.imgur.com/VTeDTVM.png[/IMG]

The ???? was a mistake


----------



## Zura

Star Fire said:


> Code:
> 
> 
> [IMG]http://i.imgur.com/VTeDTVM.png[/IMG]
> 
> The ???? was a mistake


It looks better when its in your signature


----------



## Kildor

Shrink the image first. Or do you want me to shrink it for ya?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Is there going to be a forum Easter event this year?


----------



## Lassy

Not sure if HTML works here:

<span style="width:300px; hight:150px;"><img src="http://i.imgur.com/VTeDTVM.png"/></span>

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope it doesn't work, ignore my message :<

- - - Post Merge - - -

New question? When will we be able to use HTML D: ?
Like in the signature settings, we can't even use them ;3;


----------



## Jeremy

No HTML, only BB Code.


----------



## Cory

Jer do you enjoy calling people plebs?


----------



## Byngo

Is TBT bat**** creyy?


----------



## Cory

Lunatic said:


> Is TBT bat**** creyy?



Yep. Pretty much.


----------



## Goth

I know this is off topic but pretty much everything here today is off topic but how do you make the name quotes


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> I know this is off topic but pretty much everything here today is off topic but how do you make the name quotes


I have already told you... XD


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> I have already told you... XD



To be fair, she posted this at the exact same time you told her how to do it in the other thread xDDDD


----------



## Goth

I know but that was before you awnsered but there is still one problem how do you like put the little arrow link in the quote


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> I know but that was before you awnsered but there is still one problem how do you like put the little arrow link in the quote



You can also just press the "Reply with Quote" button. I copy/paste it into notepad when I'm doing long posts and just respond like that.


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> I know but that was before you awnsered but there is still one problem how do you like put the little arrow link in the quote


 With post numbers but I have no idea how to check them

^^ also good unless its locked


----------



## Goth

wait here is a screenshot of the arrow 



Spoiler: picture







 its under my arrow

- - - Post Merge - - -

okay its too small :/

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh then how do you check them anyone?


----------



## Zura

I have a question is answering questions here while not being a mod considered mini modding?


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> I have a question is answering questions here while not being a mod considered mini modding?


No, answering questions isn't illegal here. XD


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> I have a question is answering questions here while not being a mod considered mini modding?



question about questions xD


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> wait here is a screenshot of the arrow
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 39890
> 
> 
> its under my arrow
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> okay its too small :/
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh then how do you check them anyone?


Well i don't know how to check locked ones but clicking the (reply with quote) button should help


----------



## Goth

has anyone ever tried to change their title to administrator I did and I just noticed I am finally a senior member


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> question about questions xD



Yes I like to live dangerously


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> has anyone ever tried to change their title to administrator I did and I just noticed I am finally a senior member



A particular user once changed his user title to "Mod" and threatened to ban everyone a few months back. 


Why do posts in TBT Marketplace not earn you TBT bells?  ;-;


----------



## Goth

wait so did they change it because I tried doing administrator but it blurred out admin

- - - Post Merge - - -

I now own tbt hehe JK


----------



## Caius

You can answer questions here. Lots of mods are too busy to answer stuff here a lot of others can answer anyways. If you're only looking for a mod response when you ask something, I suggest just saying so.


----------



## Goth

can you get wifi ratings if its a tbt thing not like a in game thing because once someone wanted to buy a club nintendo code for tbt bells and I asked for a rating and I gave her one back


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> can you get wifi ratings if its a tbt thing not like a in game thing because once someone wanted to buy a club nintendo code for tbt bells and I asked for a rating and I gave her one back


I think so but you might want a real mod answer


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> can you get wifi ratings if its a tbt thing not like a in game thing because once someone wanted to buy a club nintendo code for tbt bells and I asked for a rating and I gave her one back



I've gotten wifi ratings for just talking to people. I guess it's alright. I don't really see a problem with it considering it's like a "should I trust this dude" rating.


----------



## Goth

does anyone know a good starting bid for a not originale pietro he is in tier two number 19. I think


----------



## Caius

I have no idea what you're talking about.


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> Why do posts in TBT Marketplace not earn you TBT bells?  ;-;



Yeessss, I wished we earned TBT bells there ;_;


----------



## Kildor

kildor22 said:


> I see alot of people lately who don't read the rules, and misuse the boards. Either they post advertisements, or thread in wrong board.
> They get away with these too much, although I report some. But I'm quite scared to get an infraction for report abuse, or if I tell them it's in the wrong board, I get a warning for mini-modding. Is there a way, like the Rule Break Q&A thread to warn people about posting threads in the wrong board? Or advertising their websites?
> It's kinda annoying, and pretty much spam.



My question


----------



## Mao

kildor22 said:


> My question



I once told someone it was in the wrong board and I got a warning xD Not sure on the rest but maybe just report it once


----------



## Kildor

Hazelx said:


> I once told someone it was in the wrong board and I got a warning xD Not sure on the rest but maybe just report it once



Yeah me too. But I'm actually scared of getting a warning for report abuse, because I see so many threads like the ones I mentioned nowadays.


----------



## Jeremy

Report abuse is if you spam it with nonsense or jokes, etc.


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy, how did you get to change the order of your collectibles? Your October birthstone is put as more recent than your feathers although your feathers were given more recently •^•


----------



## Kildor

Jeremy said:


> Report abuse is if you spam it with nonsense or jokes, etc.



Oh okay. Is it alright if you report with Valid Reason, but report alot of threads?


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Jeremy, how did you get to change the order of your collectibles? Your October birthstone is put as more recent than your feathers although your feathers were given more recently •^•



Knowing the filthy pleb Jer is, he probably made himself another one


----------



## Aizu

Did someone just restock the April birthstone?


----------



## oath2order

Birthstones are alays in stock.


----------



## Aizu

oath2order said:


> Birthstones are alays in stock.



Oh right, *facepalm*


----------



## Jeremy

Lassy said:


> Jeremy, how did you get to change the order of your collectibles? Your October birthstone is put as more recent than your feathers although your feathers were given more recently •^•



Uhhhh *backs away from mob of prying eyes*

Nothing to see here :r


----------



## PurplPanda

Jeremy said:


> Uhhhh *backs away from mob of prying eyes*
> 
> Nothing to see here :r


Tell us, Jeremy. _Tell us._


----------



## Caius

You disable your collectables and set them one by one in the order you want.


----------



## Cariad

How do I get an animated avatar?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I mean sig pic.


----------



## Goth

its a villager

- - - Post Merge - - -

[partypopper]10:10[/partypopper]

- - - Post Merge - - -



Spoiler: test



[indiegogo]408132[/indiegogo]


----------



## Caius

ACNL noodle said:


> How do I get an animated avatar?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I mean sig pic.



You'd probably have to make one or ask someone to make you one. From there it's 
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





 in your sig settings.


----------



## Zura

Can you guys


----------



## Jake

Zr388 said:


> I've gotten wifi ratings for just talking to people. I guess it's alright. I don't really see a problem with it considering it's like a "should I trust this dude" rating.



can we please have some proper clarification here please?
Jeremy has said multiple times that the wifi rating system is for exactly that, ACNL trades. Anything else is not to be included in those ratings.
iirc i think he's also said something like he was thinking of implementing a separate one for non AC-related stuff.

So here we are being told by one staff member that we can't use the wifi feedback for stuff that isn't an AC trade, and we are being told by another one that we *can* use it for non Ac purposes... so what is it??


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> can we please have some proper clarification here please?
> Jeremy has said multiple times that the wifi rating system is for exactly that, ACNL trades. Anything else is not to be included in those ratings.
> iirc i think he's also said something like he was thinking of implementing a separate one for non AC-related stuff.
> 
> So here we are being told by one staff member that we can't use the wifi feedback for stuff that isn't an AC trade, and we are being told by another one that we *can* use it for non Ac purposes... so what is it??



Jer's never said anything to me personally, and I had never seen him say otherwise. If that's what he said, that's how it goes.


----------



## Jeremy

Feedback is for AC online only.  We have discussed possibly using it for TBT Marketplace, but haven't come to a conclusion about that.


----------



## Caius

Jeremy said:


> Feedback is for AC online only.  We have discussed possibly using it for TBT Marketplace, but haven't come to a conclusion about that.



I must have missed that. My bad.


----------



## Goth

Jeremy said:


> Feedback is for AC online only.  We have discussed possibly using it for TBT Marketplace, but haven't come to a conclusion about that.



so then what do I do with that tbt marketplace feedback?


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> so then what do I do with that tbt marketplace feedback?



I honestly wouldn't worry about it right now. I'll let Jer make a call on that one.


----------



## Flop

This one is for *Jer*.

Members 37,140 Active Members 5,780

Okay, so there are 37,000 members and almost 6,000 active members. What exactly makes a member "active?"  A certain number of posts per day?


----------



## Kildor

May I ask who is the jokester in the staff? Like the one who tells jokes the most. Asking for a friend.


----------



## Goth

if you look at the member list more then half of the members didn't even make a single post


----------



## Flop

kildor22 said:


> May I ask who is the jokester in the staff? Like the one who tells jokes the most. Asking for a friend.



Probably Thunder. XD


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Probably Thunder. XD



My exact guess. I just love how *Thunder* jokes around with users.


----------



## Zeiro

i wanna know where the staff work at

like their occupations


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> May I ask who is the jokester in the staff? Like the one who tells jokes the most. Asking for a friend.



Thunder. Definitely Thunder.

When he's around, Gallows is also cracking jokes all the time. 

So is Justin, but not as much as the other two. When they all get rolling it's like a train wreck.




Reizo said:


> i wanna know where the staff work at
> 
> like their occupations



Some staff may consider this private information, so it's up to them to answer or not. I'm self employed, and currently on medical leave from my main job as a Technical Support Agent for Telenetwork.

Have fun stalking me all you want.


----------



## Lassy

Zr388 said:


> Thunder. Definitely Thunder.
> 
> When he's around, Gallows is also cracking jokes all the time.
> 
> So is Justin, but not as much as the other two. When they all get rolling it's like a train wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some staff may consider this private information, so it's up to them to answer or not. I'm self employed, and currently on medical leave from my main job as a Technical Support Agent for Telenetwork.
> 
> Have fun stalking me all you want.


Oh, I always thought you were a man, my bad xD


----------



## PurplPanda

Do you get paid to be staff? I'm guessing no, but it's worth a shot asking.


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> Thunder. Definitely Thunder.
> 
> When he's around, Gallows is also cracking jokes all the time.
> 
> So is Justin, but not as much as the other two. When they all get rolling it's like a train wreck.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some staff may consider this private information, so it's up to them to answer or not. I'm self employed, and currently on medical leave from my main job as a Technical Support Agent for Telenetwork.
> 
> Have fun stalking me all you want.



Wow. You are very talented *-* all those skillz. And I actually did not know you're a girl haha.


----------



## PurplPanda

Lassy said:


> Oh, I always thought you were a man, my bad xD


Me too xD


----------



## Goth

Lassy said:


> Oh, I always thought you were a man, my bad xD



same here


----------



## Farobi

kildor22 said:


> Wow. You are very talented *-* all those skillz. And I actually did not know you're a girl haha.


I thought the same


----------



## Caius

Cover is blown. Abort. Time to go on another 6 month hiatus.


----------



## Kildor

Lassy said:


> Oh, I always thought you were a man, my bad xD






kildor22 said:


> Wow. You are very talented *-* all those skillz. And I actually did not know you're a girl haha.





PurplPanda said:


> Me too xD





GaMERCaT said:


> same here



Glad I'm not the only one here.


----------



## Flop

I actually knew she was a girl just out of context when she was mentioned somewhere. 

Back on topic 

What do staff members hate more than anything else?


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> I actually knew she was a girl just out of context when she was mentioned somewhere.
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> What do staff members hate more than anything else?


one word Me


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> I actually knew she was a girl just out of context when she was mentioned somewhere.
> 
> Back on topic
> 
> What do staff members hate more than anything else?



Whining.


----------



## Flop

Jeremy you better answer my question you pleb.


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> Jeremy you better answer my question you pleb.



he went off the page because I was here


----------



## Flop

Zr388 said:


> Whining.



Well what else you can expect from a website with a large percentage of (unsupervised) children under 16?


----------



## PurplPanda

How did you become a mod? 
This is to any of the staff.


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> Well what else you can expect from a website with a large percentage of (unsupervised) children under 16?



Not exactly true. There's many different TYPES of whining. Most of it gets on my nerves, but everyone does it. I'm probably the biggest whiner here.


----------



## Flop

PurplPanda said:


> How did you become a mod?
> This is to any of the staff.



This is what Justin showed me when I asked. Obviously there's an application page, but that was closed.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?83550-Staff-Applications-are-now-open


----------



## Goth

PurplPanda said:


> How did you become a mod?
> This is to any of the staff.



this is what I wanted to know since I started here

- - - Post Merge - - -

but why is this blocked http://www.belltreeforums.com/application-forms.php?appid=1


----------



## Caius

You really have to be on good terms with all the mods here, active, responsible, and what flop posted.



PurplPanda said:


> Do you get paid to be staff? I'm guessing no, but it's worth a shot asking.



This got lost. Sorry. No. There is no pay.


----------



## Goth

editkay ninja'd


----------



## PurplPanda

Zr388 said:


> You really have to be on good terms with all the mods here, active, responsible, and what flop posted.
> 
> 
> 
> This got lost. Sorry. No. There is no pay.


No, I knew that, but I was wondering if there were any funny stories or anything.


----------



## Caius

PurplPanda said:


> No, I knew that, but I was wondering if there were any funny stories or anything.



Oh I just bugged Jer, and Justin for months. It was more of a humor thing. I didn't actually expect to get staff'd.


----------



## Jeremy

GaMERCaT said:


> so then what do I do with that tbt marketplace feedback?


I'm not sure what you're referring to, but if you want one removed PM me and I'll do it tonight.



Flop said:


> This one is for *Jer*.
> 
> Members 37,140 Active Members 5,780
> 
> Okay, so there are 37,000 members and almost 6,000 active members. What exactly makes a member "active?"  A certain number of posts per day?


Someone who has logged in in the last 30 days.



kildor22 said:


> May I ask who is the jokester in the staff? Like the one who tells jokes the most. Asking for a friend.


We all are besides Jen. 



Reizo said:


> i wanna know where the staff work at
> 
> like their occupations


I'm a programmer / database guru for a software company.  Seeing as I started TBT when I was only 14, TBT heavily influenced me to get into this field.



PurplPanda said:


> Do you get paid to be staff? I'm guessing no, but it's worth a shot asking.


Volunteer only and we don't have ads.


----------



## Goth

don't you think its weird how justin is the only admin if Jeremy is the owner I mean all the mods do a good job


----------



## Jeremy

Zr388 said:


> Oh I just bugged Jer, and Justin for months. It was more of a humor thing. I didn't actually expect to get staff'd.



Okay, for the record, bugging us will not make you a mod. ._.

ZR and Jas0n both started as IRC operators, which is one of the reasons they both became mods after a while, although it is probably the main reason for ZR.


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> don't you think its weird how justin is the only admin if Jeremy is the owner I mean all the mods do a good job



I don't think most Mods have the time to deal with all the stuff Justin and Jeremy have to.


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> I don't think most Mods have the time to deal with all the stuff Justin and Jeremy have to.



but still this is my first time seeing Jeremy on this thread I mean I usually see mods


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> but still this is my first time seeing Jeremy on this thread I mean I usually see mods



Jeremy is on here a lot, actually.


Can we see a pic of what TBT looked like as a baby website?


----------



## Cariad

Zr388 said:


> You'd probably have to make one or ask someone to make you one. From there it's
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> in your sig settings.



How do you make a gif a 'sig pic' though?


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Jeremy is on here a lot, actually.
> 
> 
> Can we see a pic of what TBT looked like as a baby website?



I want to see this Jeremy please.
I also want to know what was the first thread/post here.
Kinda like a TBT memorabilia.


----------



## Goth

ACNL noodle said:


> How do you make a gif a 'sig pic' though?



I can make you a quick and free one but what Is your mayor name?


----------



## Farobi

ACNL noodle said:


> How do you make a gif a 'sig pic' though?



You just add it as if it's a normal .jpg or .png picture. I was able to do that just fine. No extensions required.


----------



## Caius

Jeremy said:


> Okay, for the record, bugging us will not make you a mod. ._.
> 
> ZR and Jas0n both started as IRC operators, which is one of the reasons they both became mods after a while, although it is probably the main reason for ZR.




Shhh. My secrets.


----------



## Goth

I got a pic of the old site I think


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> I got a pic of the old site I think View attachment 39960



This is an ancient artifact. Is TBT over 9000 years old?


----------



## Goth

I just took that photo xD


----------



## PurplPanda

Staff: Alfonso the alligator or Nate the bear for my town?


----------



## Cariad

Ok. Thanks guys! I hope it works!

- - - Post Merge - - -

Nope...


----------



## Kildor

ACNL noodle said:


> Ok. Thanks guys! I hope it works!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Nope...




Make sure it is a .GIF image. Do not save the image and put it in an image hosting website. Instead, copy the direct url and paste it.


----------



## Cariad

Invalid file... Argh!


----------



## Goth

can you do anything if someone puts a rude tag on your forum besides deleting it?


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> can you do anything if someone puts a rude tag on your forum besides deleting it?



Why rude?  I thought the tags here are funny. Can you tell me what the tag says ?


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> Why rude?  I thought the tags here are funny. Can you tell me what the tag says ?



well one said gtf out and one said ugh then the other said troll which I was not doing


----------



## Caius

I don't think there's any way for us to track who left what tag. We can remove them but that's all.


----------



## Goth

well that should be a improvement someday


----------



## Zeiro

Zr388 said:


> Whining.


Is pointing out rude and personally offensive behavior of other members considered whining?


----------



## VillageDweller

Zr388 said:


> I don't think there's any way for us to track who left what tag. We can remove them but that's all.



I'm pretty sure I remember Gallows posted a picture where he scrolled over a tag and it said "Made by iLoveYou" or something, try just putting your mouse over a tag? O:


----------



## KarlaKGB

Admins at least can check tags, maybe mods too

- - - Post Merge - - -



Reizo said:


> Is pointing out rude and personally offensive behavior of other members considered whining?



Yes if you get offended by everything.


----------



## Goth

VillageDweller said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember Gallows posted a picture where he scrolled over a tag and it said "Made by iLoveYou" or something, try just putting your mouse over a tag? O:



its not working


----------



## VillageDweller

GaMERCaT said:


> its not working



i meant mods (as I was replying to one and talking about one )


----------



## Goth

oh


----------



## SockHead

Vaati said:


> Its *SockHead*'s  birthday today?! Happy birthday bro!



oh i didnt see this. thank you c:


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> I don't think there's any way for us to track who left what tag. We can remove them but that's all.





VillageDweller said:


> I'm pretty sure I remember Gallows posted a picture where he scrolled over a tag and it said "Made by iLoveYou" or something, try just putting your mouse over a tag? O:



Yeah, Gallows knows how to


----------



## Aizu

Happy Birthday, Sockhead!

What was the first ever collectible?


----------



## PurplPanda

omg how are there only 4 tags? Have you guys removed them all?


----------



## Kaiaa

Zr388 said:


> I don't think there's any way for us to track who left what tag. We can remove them but that's all.



If you Add/Edit tags and hover over, you can find out


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> What do staff members hate more than anything else?






Zr388 said:


> Whining.




The whining gets on my nerves, but the assumed entitlement that a lot of members on here believe they have drives me insane.


----------



## Goth

Jeremy respond to my pm's I know you're on here


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> Jeremy respond to my pm's I know you're on here



He ignores everyone. Don't take it personally.


----------



## Goth

I've been watching you


----------



## PurplPanda

GaMERCaT said:


> I've been watching you


what the heck


----------



## Jeremy

Lita_Chan said:


> Happy Birthday, Sockhead!
> 
> What was the first ever collectible?



Cake


----------



## Aizu

Thank you, no wonder that's ones been bought the most!


----------



## Goth

I think Jeremy would look better with a red shirt


----------



## Goth

does anyone know resetti's password I need to send some pm's to some people 

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh and does anyone know who made Jeremy's avatar


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> does anyone know resetti's password I need to send some pm's to some people
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh and does anyone know who made Jeremy's avatar



I assume Jeremy made it.


----------



## Myst

Where would a contest thread fit?


----------



## Goth

can you earn tbt bells by making vm's or pm's or both?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Where would a contest thread fit?



It depends on what your giving away


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> I assume Jeremy made it.



Jeremy's nickname(Jer) is on the side of the sleeve.


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> can you earn tbt bells by making vm's or pm's or both?



No, TBT Bells can only be made from posting in threads on certain boards.

- - - Post Merge - - -



kildor22 said:


> Jeremy's nickname(Jer) is on the side of the sleeve.



Lol, I know. I was assuming so since it looks like he signed it.


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> No, TBT Bells can only be made from posting in threads on certain boards.



can we make a spamming thread so we can sapm on that one thread so we can make tbt fast


----------



## BungoTheElf

GaMERCaT said:


> can we make a spamming thread so we can sapm on that one thread so we can make tbt fast



what o-o you do realize if we do that tbt bell market place would go crazy and rates would be lowered to 100tbt 100k??

and lol I made hi s avatar


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> can we make a spamming thread so we can sapm on that one thread so we can make tbt fast



Holy sh**

Don't even.
DONT EVEN THINK ABOUT IT.
And just to get TBT bells? Sickening.
Make quality posts. Don't spam.


----------



## Myst

GaMERCaT said:


> It depends on what your giving away



That's kinda confidential. But basically, I'm giving away mystery prizes in animal crossing: new leaf to people who can figure out my dream town. The contest is in my sig but not many people entered so I want to make a thread for it but I'm not sure where to put it.


----------



## Flop

Refrain from mini-modding tangents, guys. I'm pretty sure he/she was joking.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> That's kinda confidential. But basically, I'm giving away mystery prizes in animal crossing: new leaf to people who can figure out my dream town. The contest is in my sig but not many people entered so I want to make a thread for it but I'm not sure where to put it.



I would put it in the Train Station if you're wanting to have people visit your town (or dream town) for the contest.  Either that or ReTail.  ReTail is a madhouse though.


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Refrain from mini-modding tangents, guys. I'm pretty sure he/she was joking.



She asked if anybody would buy her signatures. Her signatures were from that signature generator. I don't think she is joking.


----------



## Goth

spamming threads are against the rules but spamming on a thread ment for spamming


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> spamming threads are against the rules but spamming on a thread ment for spamming



You are joking...right?
I'll leave the mods to this question.


----------



## Myst

Mystery2013 said:


> Where would a contest thread fit?





GaMERCaT said:


> It depends on what your giving away





Mystery2013 said:


> That's kinda confidential. But basically, I'm giving away mystery prizes in animal crossing: new leaf to people who can figure out my dream town. The contest is in my sig but not many people entered so I want to make a thread for it but I'm not sure where to put it.



Still waiting on an answer for this...


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> You are joking...right?
> I'll leave the mods to this question.



It was a joke knowing me I can see why you thought so

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mystery2013 said:


> Still waiting on an answer for this...


retail


----------



## iamnothyper

erm, are the image expansion things coming back to shops anytime soon?
I just want to include more art in my sig, under a spoiler, but it won't let me >___>


----------



## Goth

iamnothyper said:


> erm, are the image expansion things coming back to shops anytime soon?
> I just want to include more art in my sig, under a spoiler, but it won't let me >___>



I don't think we use those anymore I just put a spoiler and put spoiler(s) of the drawer(s) name and put the drawer(s) picture(s)in them


----------



## iamnothyper

GaMERCaT said:


> I don't think we use those anymore I just put a spoiler and put spoiler(s) of the drawer(s) name and put the drawer(s) picture(s)in them



i put it in my spoiler but it's still saying i have too many pictures D:


----------



## BungoTheElf

iamnothyper said:


> i put it in my spoiler but it's still saying i have too many pictures D:



try making the images all connected so it counts as 3 total; one being the sig, side image is two, and the rest of extra art in the spoiler all connected in one


----------



## iamnothyper

lynn105 said:


> try making the images all connected so it counts as 3 total; one being the sig, side image is two, and the rest of extra art in the spoiler all connected in one



yea, i was gonna try that but was hoping there was a way around it :/
guess not


----------



## Kaiaa

GaMERCaT said:


> spamming threads are against the rules but spamming on a thread ment for spamming



No, we never intend to make a spam thread so people can spam for bells. Bells are to be earned with quality posting and services through TBT Marketplace. The whole reason why spamming is against the rules is because no one deserves bells for poor quality posts. The only place you can get away will poor quality posting is in the basement, which has Earned Bells turned off to prevent people from abusing the bell system in that way.


----------



## Justin

GaMERCaT said:


> oh and does anyone know who made Jeremy's avatar



I think Lynn105 did!


----------



## Goth

Kaiaa said:


> No, we never intend to make a spam thread so people can spam for bells. Bells are to be earned with quality posting and services through TBT Marketplace. The whole reason why spamming is against the rules is because no one deserves bells for poor quality posts. The only place you can get away will poor quality posting is in the basement, which has Earned Bells turned off to prevent people from abusing the bell system in that way.


at least I asked


----------



## Caius

Learned something about tags today. Nice nice. Thanks dudes.

Also why would you spam at all to earn TBT Bells. Exchange for services or make quality posts. Be a _productive_ member of the community. That's what it's all about.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> Learned something about tags today. Nice nice. Thanks dudes.
> 
> Also why would you spam at all to earn TBT Bells. Exchange for services or make quality posts. Be a _productive_ member of the community. That's what it's all about.



so I can sell my tbt bells and be a millionaire while doing little work mastermind scheme


----------



## Caius

You do realize they're not worth anything, right?


----------



## Goth

selling tbt bells for acnl bells

- - - Post Merge - - -

but the exchange rate will go down  plan ruined


----------



## Kanapachi

You loose more bells after all the infractions anyway.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> You do realize they're not worth anything, right?



If you think there not worth anything can I have your tbt bells


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> If you think there not worth anything can I have your tbt bells



I barely have any.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> I barely have any.



I don't really care I just want some


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, lets get this thread cleaned up a bit alright? There has been way too much spamming in here recently and a lot of legitimate questions have been getting passed up because of it.


So starting from this point, cut the chatter down a bit and try to stick to actual questions.


----------



## BungoTheElf

What does the  little button with the + sign on the right of the reply with quote button do? U:


----------



## Kaiaa

lynn105 said:


> What does the  little button with the + sign on the right of the reply with quote button do? U:



It lets you multi quote. If you see two or three different posts and you want to reply to them all you click the one with the + next to it. On the last post you want to quote, click "Reply with Quote" and then all of the quotes you multi quoted will be there


----------



## Farobi

lynn105 said:


> What does the  little button with the + sign on the right of the reply with quote button do? U:



It's practically a multiquote feature. So if you click that in one post, and click "reply with quote" in another post, then both posts will be quoted.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Kaiaa said:


> It lets you multi quote. If you see two or three different posts and you want to reply to them all you click the one with the + next to it. On the last post you want to quote, click "Reply with Quote" and then all of the quotes you multi quoted will be there





Farobi said:


> It's practically a multiquote feature. So if you click that in one post, and click "reply with quote" in another post, then both posts will be quoted.



I never knew omg this is really handy woah thanks guys! : D ((this would be good for mafia quotes instead of having to copy paste them all omg))


----------



## Cariad

How do people get a gif in their sig as a sig pic?


----------



## Thunder

it ought to work like any other image, but if you're using the signature picture option at the bottom you might need to link it externally instead.


----------



## Cariad

Ok. That should work. Thanks!


----------



## Nerd House

Apparently theres a bit of confusion on the subject, but some people are wondering if it is allowed to discuss ROMs and Emulators. Emulators, I know, are 100% legal, but the ROMs themselves are usually a grey area. Most sites allow discussion, but not sharing ROMs. 

What's TBT's stance on this subject?


----------



## Jas0n

Adol the Red said:


> Apparently theres a bit of confusion on the subject, but some people are wondering if it is allowed to discuss ROMs and Emulators. Emulators, I know, are 100% legal, but the ROMs themselves are usually a grey area. Most sites allow discussion, but not sharing ROMs.
> 
> What's TBT's stance on this subject?



ROMs are technically legal if you own the game in question. I don't think anybody here is going to get on your back for discussion of emulation.


----------



## Cariad

Another question.
If you change your username, do you sign in with that new name? Like I changed my name to MissNoodle do I log in with that?


----------



## Flop

ACNL noodle said:


> Another question.
> If you change your username, do you sign in with that new name? Like I changed my name to MissNoodle do I log in with that?



Yes, I just did this XD


----------



## Kildor

I saw a girl pity a scammer on the Villager Trading Plaza, and a fight broke out because the OP didn't feel comfortable selling the villager to her because she had alot of bad wifi-ratings. Then, a random girl just decided to give her a positive Wi-Fi rating, that said : "Everybody deserves second chances "
Because she pitied the scammer. Is there any rules regarding giving false wifi-rating reports? If so, what would be the punishment for the one who gave the false report?


----------



## Nerd House

Jas0n said:


> *ROMs are technically legal if you own the game in question.* I don't think anybody here is going to get on your back for discussion of emulation.



That's exactly why I said grey area, as some people dont agree and can get very defensive about the legality of them.

Thanks for the clarification!


----------



## Flop

Are Mods impressed at all by all these people sucking up to them in hopes of a Mod position?  I'm becoming rather annoyed by all these mini-modders who think they're showing the "good example" of a Mod.


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Are Mods impressed at all by all these people sucking up to them in hopes of a Mod position?  I'm becoming rather annoyed by all these mini-modders who think they're showing the "good example" of a Mod.



Hm? Really? I haven't seen much. And I try to avoid 'mini-modding' as much as I can. 
But then again, I can't help it because people just don't read the rules or post in the right board >_<
It's quite tiring.


----------



## Yui Z

kildor22 said:


> Hm? Really? I haven't seen much. And I try to avoid 'mini-modding' as much as I can.
> But then again, I can't help it because people just don't read the rules or post in the right board >_<
> It's quite tiring.


Really? Because I've seen it quite a bit recently, if I'm honest. xD I'm not really bothered by it... Except for the sucking up part. I can't stand that in real life OR online.


----------



## Waluigi

Flop said:


> Are Mods impressed at all by all these people sucking up to them in hopes of a Mod position?  I'm becoming rather annoyed by all these mini-modders who think they're showing the "good example" of a Mod.



Hate those people. I havent noticed them recently, but i can see where your coming from


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Really? Because I've seen it quite a bit recently, if I'm honest. xD I'm not really bothered by it... Except for the sucking up part. I can't stand that in real life OR online.



I understand if someone is trying to be _helpful_, but it's just sad to see some people grovel at the Mods' feet.


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> I understand if someone is trying to be _helpful_, but it's just sad to see some people grovel at the Mods' feet.



Ha! It's pretty funny though. I've seen some bad apples adding admins and mods. 
_For some reason..._
Everyone should know Moderators are chosen not because of being close friends with admins/moderators.


----------



## Aizu

It also probably helps if you've been round for awhile, I've noticed some new members trying to educate older members (＞人＜; )


----------



## Yui Z

kildor22 said:


> Ha! It's pretty funny though. *I've seen some bad apples adding admins and mods.
> For some reason...*
> Everyone should know Moderators are chosen not because of being close friends with admins/moderators.



I don't know any bad apples on TBT... Maybe they aren't trying hard enough.


----------



## Cariad

Thanks flop!


----------



## KarlaKGB

kildor22 said:


> I saw a girl pity a scammer on the Villager Trading Plaza, and a fight broke out because the OP didn't feel comfortable selling the villager to her because she had alot of bad wifi-ratings. Then, a random girl just decided to give her a positive Wi-Fi rating, that said : "Everybody deserves second chances "
> Because she pitied the scammer. Is there any rules regarding giving false wifi-rating reports? If so, what would be the punishment for the one who gave the false report?



Well I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to give a rating if you never had an online interaction with the person...


----------



## Kildor

KarlaKGB said:


> Well I'm pretty sure you're not supposed to give a rating if you never had an online interaction with the person...



I'm  curious if the mods will take action on/investigate cases like that. I saw the raring once, but it got deleted I think.


----------



## Nerd House

Is it me or is this thread kind of silly.


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> Is it me or is this thread kind of silly.



It's just you. We post some silly stuff every now and then, but we get really serious alot of times.


----------



## Nerd House

kildor22 said:


> It's just you. We post some silly stuff every now and then, but we get really serious alot of times.



Serious about the "movement for equality amongst stars" ? Really...?


----------



## Yui Z

Adol the Red said:


> Is it me or is this thread kind of silly.


It's a support group, so I don't see how it's silly. What I see is it starting to get out of hand eventually (I could be wrong). Oh and I thought you were talking about this (Ask the staff) thread at first.


----------



## Nerd House

Yui Z said:


> It's a support group, so I don't see how it's silly. What I see is it starting to get out of hand eventually (I could be wrong). Oh and I thought you were talking about this (Ask the staff) thread at first.



My question is why someone would need a support group for a classification of a star?

I don't think anyone is being traumatized over the way astronomers classify stars.


----------



## Yui Z

Adol the Red said:


> My question is why someone would need a support group for a classification of a star?
> 
> I don't think anyone is being traumatized over the way astronomers classify stars.


I had no idea what they were talking about at first, until I asked. If it's what they believe in and if they want to start a serious support group for it, then I think we should let them be. ^-^ 
Something you don't think is that important could be more important to someone else afterall hehe.


----------



## Mao

Can I make a thread in The Museum if I'm comissioning people with ac bells and tbt bells?


----------



## Kaiaa

Yes you may Hazelx.


----------



## Kildor

kildor22 said:


> I saw a girl pity a scammer on the Villager Trading Plaza, and a fight broke out because the OP didn't feel comfortable selling the villager to her because she had alot of bad wifi-ratings. Then, a random girl just decided to give her a positive Wi-Fi rating, that said : "Everybody deserves second chances "
> Because she pitied the scammer. Is there any rules regarding giving false wifi-rating reports? If so, what would be the punishment for the one who gave the false report?



Question bump


----------



## Kaiaa

kildor22 said:


> I saw a girl pity a scammer on the Villager Trading Plaza, and a fight broke out because the OP didn't feel comfortable selling the villager to her because she had alot of bad wifi-ratings. Then, a random girl just decided to give her a positive Wi-Fi rating, that said : "Everybody deserves second chances "
> Because she pitied the scammer. Is there any rules regarding giving false wifi-rating reports? If so, what would be the punishment for the one who gave the false report?



False ratings, whether positive or negative, will be removed and the false rating giver may be punished. There are certain ratings that are obviously false, some ratings need proof from both parties in order to be removed, and some ratings are removed because someone wasn't using the wifi system correctly. Point is, if you have never wified with someone you don't leave them a wifi rating. The only, and I do mean only, other thing you can use wifi rating on is Auctions if and *ONLY IF* someone failed to follow through after picking a winner or saying they will pick up the item. That's it. Not for trades, not for giveaways, not for sales, buys, just because you hate someone, because someone offended you, because you are a nice person, etc. 

Here is the excerpt from Bell Tree Direct 3/11/14:
*Auctions in Re-Tail and Villager Trading Plaza*
When hosting an auction for your items or moving villagers, you must follow through with the sale unless you explicitly stated that the auction results are subject to be changed. Otherwise, the auction winner may give the host negative feedback for failing to complete the sale. The auction winner may also receive negative feedback if he or she fails to follow through with the purchase. Include as many rules with your auction as you feel fit, such as starting bid price, time limit, and bidding increments.


----------



## Kildor

Kaiaa said:


> False ratings, whether positive or negative, will be removed and the false rating giver may be punished. There are certain ratings that are obviously false, some ratings need proof from both parties in order to be removed, and some ratings are removed because someone wasn't using the wifi system correctly. Point is, if you have never wified with someone you don't leave them a wifi rating. The only, and I do mean only, other thing you can use wifi rating on is Auctions if and *ONLY IF* someone failed to follow through after picking a winner or saying they will pick up the item. That's it. Not for trades, not for giveaways, not for sales, buys, just because you hate someone, because someone offended you, because you are a nice person, etc.


Thank you for answering my question. Does the rule also apply to Giveaways? Example, when the person who is hosting a villager giveaway accidentally voids the villager, do I give him/her a negative Wi-Fi rating for failing to give the villager away to the me if I am the winner?


----------



## Goth

Prof Gallows said:


> Guys, lets get this thread cleaned up a bit alright? There has been way too much spamming in here recently and a lot of legitimate questions have been getting passed up because of it.
> 
> 
> So starting from this point, cut the chatter down a bit and try to stick to actual questions.





Yui Z said:


> I don't know any bad apples on TBT... Maybe they aren't trying hard enough.



not even 5 pages past and now we are back to chatter


----------



## Yui Z

GaMERCaT said:


> not even 5 pages past and now we are back to chatter



Okay, I'm sorry but I don't see why you need to pick on my post in particular. I never even saw that post so I don't see how I've done anything too wrong, and it's not like I spam 24/7 on this thread at all. 
I've seen it now so I know, but I don't like how you just pull me out to me on the spot.


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> not even 5 pages past and now we are back to chatter



You have no room to talk.  Was that reply necessary?  It doesn't contribute to this thread.   Anyways, *Is the ACNL Board going to be moved to General AC Board once a new Animal Crossing game comes out?*


----------



## PurplPanda

Flop said:


> You have no room to talk.  Was that reply necessary?  It doesn't contribute to this thread.   Anyways, *Is the ACNL Board going to be moved to General AC Board once a new Animal Crossing game comes out?*


I hope not, unless the new game is for the 3ds. If it is for the Wii U, then I don't think a lot of people will have it. Someone had a thread a while back asking people if they would play the new game if it came out for Wii U, and they said no.


----------



## oath2order

Once the next game is officially revealed there will likely be a be official discussion board, moving that future game's discussion from AC general to said board. Once the game is released, City Folk will end up as a subboard for ac general, and new leaf will be moved down. Id bet at that time, VTP will become a subboard of Retail or ACNL online to save space.


----------



## Kaiaa

kildor22 said:


> Thank you for answering my question. Does the rule also apply to Giveaways? Example, when the person who is hosting a villager giveaway accidentally voids the villager, do I give him/her a negative Wi-Fi rating for failing to give the villager away to the me if I am the winner?



It does not apply to giveaways.

*Enough arguing guys, get back on topic. If you have any questions please ask away*


----------



## Flop

Are there any special surprises in store for 3 million posts on TBT?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Are you allowed to post a villager auction on multiple sites? I have noticed quite a few where the auctioneer announces that the villager will be going to a higher bidder on Reddit  or other sites.


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> Are there any special surprises in store for 3 million posts on TBT?



probably not


----------



## Kaiaa

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Are you allowed to post a villager auction on multiple sites? I have noticed quite a few where the auctioneer announces that the villager will be going to a higher bidder on Reddit  or other sites.



There isn't an official rule about it but it's best if you don't. You are wasting TBT members time when you make auctions on multiple sites, not only that but if no one wins on the Bell Tree the auction you made here is just spam


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Kaiaa said:


> There isn't an official rule about it but it's best if you don't. You are wasting TBT members time when you make auctions on multiple sites, not only that but if no one wins on the Bell Tree the auction you made here is just spam



Thank you. I saw a player post it wasn't allowed but I couldn't find out where that was written down.


----------



## Goth

Kaiaa said:


> There isn't an official rule about it but it's best if you don't. You are wasting TBT members time when you make auctions on multiple sites, not only that but if no one wins on the Bell Tree the auction you made here is just spam


can't you just tell them someone pm'd them a buyout so no one suspects anything?


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> can't you just tell them someone pm'd them a buyout so no one suspects anything?



Lying and deception isn't really encouraged on TBT.


Has Kaiaa ever received a warning?


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> Lying and deception isn't really encouraged on TBT.
> 
> 
> Has Kaiaa ever received a warning?



but even if you lie and they don't find out no ones mad or sad so its good in that case right?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

GaMERCaT said:


> but even if you lie and they don't find out no ones mad or sad so its good in that case right?



I have never seen an auction with a pmed buyout. Only by other forums...


----------



## Kaiaa

GaMERCaT said:


> but even if you lie and they don't find out no ones mad or sad so its good in that case right?



We have been discussing that all forms of bidding need to be in the thread and not through VM or PM. If a person isn't serious about giving away a villager then they don't need to make a thread. 

Flop, I've not received an official warning but I do believe I've been talked to about mini modding when I first joined lol


----------



## Kanapachi

A bit ironic because Kaiaa was the one who gave me my mini-modding warning when I joined. Never again did I do it because Nagisa is too adorable to be disobeyed to. ._.


Speaking of which: Are infractions you have recieved allowed to be discussed? Even the ones that aren't as severe? uwu


----------



## Goth

what happens when you refer someone to this site and when they make a account they say I referred them?


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> what happens when you refer someone to this site and when they make a account they say I referred them?



Nothing. You just referred them.
Welcome to the forums.


----------



## Yui Z

What counts as a good or bad quality post? Does it just have to be, like, readable? Just wondering.

Oh and I know an example of bad quality is posting a picture on it's own with no text or something.


----------



## Kildor

Yui Z said:


> What counts as a good or bad quality post? Does it just have to be, like, readable? Just wondering.
> 
> Oh and I know an example of bad quality is posting a picture on it's own with no text or something.



For me, it has to be readable, that actually contributes to the topic. Should have very good points, and be very direct to the point.
I don't like a long wall of text full of nonsense *-*


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> What counts as a good or bad quality post? Does it just have to be, like, readable? Just wondering.
> 
> Oh and I know an example of bad quality is posting a picture on it's own with no text or something.



If it's a one-line post or something that doesn't contribute to the discussion or to the purpose of the thread, I don't consider it quality. Hopefully a Mod can clarify this. 


What kind of hamburger does Kaiaa live in?

Can Mods still view someone's visitor messages if they have their privacy settings to "friends only?"  I've seen some bad things being discussed via VM. ;-;


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> If it's a one-line post or something that doesn't contribute to the discussion or to the purpose of the thread, I don't consider it quality. Hopefully a Mod can clarify this.
> 
> 
> What kind of hamburger does Kaiaa love in?
> 
> Can Mods still view someone's visitor messages if they have their privacy settings to "friends only?"  I've seen some bad things being.discusse via VM. ;-;
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Ninja'd. ;-;



I'm guessing Kaiaa lives in a Big Mac or a Baconator.
But the real question is does Zr388 really live in Tumbleweed town, Texas?


----------



## Kaiaa

Kanapachi said:


> Speaking of which: Are infractions you have recieved allowed to be discussed? Even the ones that aren't as severe? uwu


You can tell whoever you feel like.



Yui Z said:


> What counts as a good or bad quality post? Does it just have to be, like, readable? Just wondering.
> 
> Oh and I know an example of bad quality is posting a picture on it's own with no text or something.


Bad quality posts violate the post quality rules, are spamlike, or are unhelpful to a situation/unneeded.


----------



## Kanapachi

Mods can view anything even if you put a setting on it. Your VMs, when you're online (if invisible), deleted posts and threads, etc.


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> If it's a one-line post or something that doesn't contribute to the discussion or to the purpose of the thread, I don't consider it quality. Hopefully a Mod can clarify this.
> 
> 
> What kind of hamburger does Kaiaa live in?
> 
> Can Mods still view someone's visitor messages if they have their privacy settings to "friends only?"  I've seen some bad things being discussed via VM. ;-;



1) I live in any hamburger, but not ones with mayo. I don't like mayo. 2)We can see everything but that doesn't mean we check every members VMs, threads, posts. With so many members, that's impossible for us to do. That's why its so helpful for members to report things so they can be dealt with because we might not see whats going on!


----------



## Kammeh

I saw Karen's "Do my homework thread" got closed. Before I saw this, I was thinking about opening a thread in the tbt marketplace asking people to _help_ with some of my homework. I was going to post that I specifically only wanted someone to guide/help me in solving/understanding certain problems/questions/assignments instead of giving me answers, and in return I would tip them tbt. Would this type of thread be closed too?


----------



## Kildor

Kammeh said:


> I saw Karen's "Do my homework thread" got closed. Before I saw this, I was thinking about opening a thread in the tbt marketplace asking people to _help_ with some of my homework. I was going to post that I specifically only wanted someone to guide/help me in solving/understanding certain problems/questions/assignments instead of giving me answers, and in return I would tip them tbt. Would this type of thread be closed too?


It's basically the same thing to be honest haha.
I guess the mods/admins advice everybody to do their homework themselves, because 
it's for our own good.


----------



## Yui Z

kildor22 said:


> It's basically the same thing to be honest haha.
> I guess the mods/admins advice everybody to do their homework themselves, because
> it's for our own good.


That's strange, because I had a thread last year asking for people to check my English essay and tell me if there's anything I could improve on. The mods seemed fine with it, and I'd say it's technically asking for help. 
I opened the thread in Brewster's cafe though and wasn't paying them though...


----------



## Jeremy

Asking for help is fine.  But asking for nothing but the answer is questionable.


----------



## Goth

Jeremy said:


> Asking for help is fine.  But asking for nothing but the answer is questionable.



but still what if you pm people about it and they don't care if it's an unofficial rule


----------



## Jeremy

GaMERCaT said:


> but still what if you pm people about it and they don't care if it's an unofficial rule



I don't know, it's not like we're an after school program or something. We don't monitor this sort of thing.  But if someone asks someone else to write a paper for them- that is morally questionable, so I can see why a moderator would lock it.


----------



## Nerd House

Read something about re-arranging your *collectibles* (not bought services like username changes) the other day, apparently a mod had done it by activating them in your settings one at a time in the desired order. After a few minutes of testing, it seems they only display in _alphabetical order_.

EDIT: Nevermind, cake threw that theory out the window >.>

*O*range
*P*ear
*C*ake

lolno.

How do you arrange them otherwise?


----------



## Jeremy

Adol the Red said:


> Read something about re-arranging your *collectibles* (not bought services like username changes) the other day, apparently a mod had done it by activating them in your settings one at a time in the desired order. After a few minutes of testing, it seems they only display in _alphabetical order_.
> 
> How do you arrange them otherwise?



By default, it displays them in the order they were purchased.  ZR said you can change the order by disabling all of them.  I have not tested that yet, but if it doesn't work, there will be something in the future that will help.


----------



## Nerd House

Jeremy said:


> By default, it displays them in the order they were purchased.  ZR said you can change the order by disabling all of them.  I have not tested that yet, but if it doesn't work, *there will be something in the future that will help*.



It appears to work until you get more than 3-4 items there xD

Ideally I'd like to keep my Birthstones in order by month as I get them, and my fruits/cakes in alphabetical order. I'm thinking you can add some code to allow us to drop and drag them in order on the settings page for them?

Thanks for the response


----------



## Kaiaa

Kammeh said:


> I saw Karen's "Do my homework thread" got closed. Before I saw this, I was thinking about opening a thread in the tbt marketplace asking people to _help_ with some of my homework. I was going to post that I specifically only wanted someone to guide/help me in solving/understanding certain problems/questions/assignments instead of giving me answers, and in return I would tip them tbt. Would this type of thread be closed too?



Asking for help is different than asking for answers. I don't mind you all tutoring and helping but giving answers isn't doing anything but making a person lazy to do their own work. If you all need homework help you are more than welcome to help but I don't want to see anyone giving the answer. Instead you should teach the person how to do the problem so that they can come up with the answer. Tutoring does not mean giving the answer, that is called cheating or being academically dishonest.


----------



## Cariad

It was like bullies asking nerds to do their homework. No offence Karen, ily.


----------



## Lassy

Jeremy said:


> By default, it displays them in the order they were purchased.  ZR said you can change the order by disabling all of them.  I have not tested that yet, but if it doesn't work, there will be something in the future that will help.


I have tried and it didn't work for me >~<


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Are Mods impressed at all by all these people sucking up to them in hopes of a Mod position?  I'm becoming rather annoyed by all these mini-modders who think they're showing the "good example" of a Mod.



No. If anyone is sucking up it's not going to help them any.

Also, WHY would you want to be a mod? You guys can see the crap we have do deal with on an almost daily basis.

Our jobs are thankless and stressful most of the time.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> No. If anyone is sucking up it's not going to help them any.
> 
> Also, WHY would you want to be a mod? You guys can see the crap we have do deal with on an almost daily basis.
> 
> Our jobs are thankless and stressful most of the time.



Maybe some of us just like to suffer.


----------



## Aizu

Mods are kinda looked up to by most of us here, unless your naughty, then you get told off...


----------



## Ashtot

Prof Gallows said:


> No. If anyone is sucking up it's not going to help them any.
> 
> Also, WHY would you want to be a mod? You guys can see the crap we have do deal with on an almost daily basis.
> 
> Our jobs are thankless and stressful most of the time.



Thanks mods for everything you do!


----------



## Goth

Prof Gallows said:


> No. If anyone is sucking up it's not going to help them any.
> 
> Also, *WHY would you want to be a mod?* You guys can see the crap we have do deal with on an almost daily basis.
> 
> Our jobs are thankless and stressful most of the time.


If you don't want to be a mod just quit


----------



## Byngo

Prof Gallows said:


> Also, WHY would you want to be a mod? You guys can see the crap we have do deal with on an almost daily basis.
> 
> Our jobs are thankless and stressful most of the time.



From my experience on other websites, people want to be mods or staff members for the authority and name recognition. Most are ignorant of what mods really do... They just see being able to ban people and have authority over regular members, but they don't realize how time consuming and *stressful* it can be dealing with responsibilities around the forum constantly + having a life, something masses seem to think forum moderators don't have.   

;_;


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> If you don't want to be a mod just quit



If you're not going to "Ask the Staff" or contribute positively to the discussion, just don't post.  


What do you, as a Mod, love most about TBT?


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> If you don't want to be a mod just quit



Oh wow. That is *rude.* Holy **** 

Think before you post anything. They have to do their jobs for our safety in the BellTree. 
If you're going to be rude, take it somewhere else.


Question : Will there be any planned surprises for this coming Easter?


----------



## oath2order

kildor22 said:


> Oh wow. That is *rude.* Holy ****
> 
> Think before you post anything. They have to do their jobs for our safety in the BellTree.
> If you're going to be rude, take it somewhere else.
> 
> 
> Question : Will there be any planned surprises for this coming Easter?



Not a surprise if they tell us


----------



## Kildor

oath2order said:


> Not a surprise if they tell us



_Thats the point_


----------



## Aizu

GaMERCaT said:


> If you don't want to be a mod just quit



Would you like a shovel to dig your self out of that VERY deep hole your digging yourself into?


----------



## debinoresu

ok so I made a thread about this and it got no responses but then I noticed this so im asking here

for some reason I can only put 4 imgs in my signature? theyre for my art spoiler and id like to put all the art I get related to ac in there, but its not letting me. I did some research and all ive found is people saying theres no image limit as long as you use


----------



## Kildor

debinoresu said:


> ok so I made a thread about this and it got no responses but then I noticed this so im asking here
> 
> for some reason I can only put 4 imgs in my signature? theyre for my art spoiler and id like to put all the art I get related to ac in there, but its not letting me. I did some research and all ive found is people saying theres no image limit as long as you use  codes, which I am, so why cant I put more than 4 images there?[/QUOTE]
> 
> I also can't. There is an image limit(I think.) What I do is store my art in Photobucket c:


----------



## Goth

debinoresu said:


> ok so I made a thread about this and it got no responses but then I noticed this so im asking here
> 
> for some reason I can only put 4 imgs in my signature? theyre for my art spoiler and id like to put all the art I get related to ac in there, but its not letting me. I did some research and all ive found is people saying theres no image limit as long as you use  codes, which I am, so why cant I put more than 4 images there?[/QUOTE]
> 
> try putting one piece of art in a one spoiler and do that for the rest


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> try putting one piece of art in a one spoiler and do that for the rest



That won't work. There's a limit of how many images you can put in your signature(inlcuding spoilers.)


----------



## Goth

does my signature fit with the spoiler?


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> does my signature fit with the spoiler?



Why are you adding a useless spoiler? Also, your signature exceeds 250 pixels in height. I advice you remove the spoiler.


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> Why are you adding a useless spoiler? Also, your signature exceeds 250 pixels in height. I advice you remove the spoiler.



I was going to put pictures in it


----------



## Prof Gallows

GaMERCaT said:


> If you don't want to be a mod just quit I can take your place



Neat thing about getting to see edits. And I enjoy being a mod here, even though I have to put up with a bunch of crap that I shouldn't have to. I, as can any of the mods, quit any time we want to. We're not obligated to stay. As for you wanting to be a mod, you should seriously consider the quality of the posts and your attitude in the past couple of weeks and then think about if you would be qualified for it.




Flop said:


> What do you, as a Mod, love most about TBT?



TBT has been my home since 2008. Or 2007 if you count the year I lurked around before making an account. lol

So I'd say that I really love what TBT has evolved into and I especially love being able to actively shape it into newer and better things. And as often as I complain about the community I really do enjoy a lot of the people here.


----------



## Kildor

Prof Gallows said:


> Neat thing about getting to see edits. And I enjoy being a mod here, even though I have to put up with a bunch of crap that I shouldn't have to. I, as can any of the mods, quit any time we want to. We're not obligated to stay. As for you wanting to be a mod, you should seriously consider the quality of the posts and your attitude in the past couple of weeks and then think about if you would be qualified for it.



The edit is actually worse than his original post. 
Question : Who in the staff is online the most?


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> The edit is actually worse than his original post.
> Question : Who in the staff is online the most?


Jeremy out of the ones that are not in invisible mode


----------



## Heisenberg

GaMERCaT said:


> Jeremy out of the ones that are not in invisible mode



Pst, you don't have to answer every single one of questions since it's an "ask the mod" forum. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

That was rude of me, I actually had a question. Ha. Will there be another Easter event this year? I hear the marketplace tbters shuddering with anticipation.


----------



## Prof Gallows

kildor22 said:


> Question : Who in the staff is online the most?



To be honest I really don't keep track. Most of us are set to invisible.


----------



## radical6

how much longer do you think you'll stick around? (edit: sorry if this sounds rude omg)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Heisenberg said:


> Pst, you don't have to answer every single one of questions since it's an "ask the mod" forum.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> That was rude of me, I actually had a question. Ha. Will there be another Easter event this year? I hear the marketplace tbters shuddering with anticipation.


Yes we are! I've already asked today to no avail....


----------



## Kanapachi

Other than the vBulletin switch, what has been the biggest change in TBT's history? I mean not technical changes, more so community changes.


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsundere said:


> how much longer do you think you'll stick around? (edit: sorry if this sounds rude omg)



Debatable. I don't really like making plans any further than a month or two. I imagine once I start getting busy with things this summer I won't be around as often.


----------



## Beary

Prof Gallows said:


> Neat thing about getting to see edits. And I enjoy being a mod here, even though I have to put up with a bunch of crap that I shouldn't have to. I, as can any of the mods, quit any time we want to. We're not obligated to stay. As for you wanting to be a mod, you should seriously consider the quality of the posts and your attitude in the past couple of weeks and then think about if you would be qualified for it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> TBT has been my home since 2008. Or 2007 if you count the year I lurked around before making an account. lol
> 
> So I'd say that I really love what TBT has evolved into and I especially love being able to actively shape it into newer and better things. And as often as I complain about the community *I really do enjoy a lot of the people here*.



Am I one of those people?


----------



## Bowie

Do staff members get special treatment when it comes down to abiding by the rules?


----------



## Jeremy

Kanapachi said:


> Other than the vBulletin switch, what has been the biggest change in TBT's history? I mean not technical changes, more so community changes.



The releases of City Folk and New Leaf, although I guess that's kind of a no-brainier.  We haven't had too many dramatic changes though.  

vBulletin wasn't the first forum software change though.  We started with InvisionFree (IPB1.3) and they ended up making their own software, ZetaBoards.  Pretty much all IF forums went to ZB.


----------



## Mercedes

I need help! When i try to send TBT bells it says I don't have them! Please help!!!

- - - Post Merge - - -

And every time I post I lose them! What the hecks going on??


----------



## Yookey

Luckypinch said:


> I need help! When i try to send TBT bells it says I don't have them! Please help!!!
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And every time I post I lose them! What the hecks going on??


try sending all but one.


----------



## Flop

What is *Justin*'s mating call?


----------



## PurplPanda

Flop said:


> What is *Justin*'s mating call?


He's scum isn't he
I knew it


----------



## Kanapachi

Flop said:


> What is *Justin*'s mating call?



The sound of a Bell Tree being tuned.


----------



## Zura

Have you ever thought of pimping out the forums a little or maybe allot? Bling bling


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> What is *Justin*'s mating call?


----------



## PurplPanda

Vaati said:


> Have you ever thought of pimping out the forums a little or maybe allot? Bling bling





- - - Post Merge - - -

MS Paint is a wonderful thing.


----------



## SockHead

Vaati said:


> Have you ever thought of pimping out the forums a little or maybe allot? Bling bling



Never never never never never will happen because Jer is a republican


----------



## Zura

PurplPanda said:


> View attachment 40359
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MS Paint is a wonderful thing.



Man dats so pimp id like to join da hood! $$$

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> Never never never never never will happen because Jer is a republican



Dem republicans always crampin our style


----------



## Aizu

PurplPanda said:


> View attachment 40359
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> MS Paint is a wonderful thing.



Haha, I'm laughing so bad right now! （≧∇≦）


----------



## Fjoora

Okay, I am having a major issue right now.
Practically everyone on the forums uses someone elses art on their avatars and signature while giving no credit to the original artist.
Well here's the deal:
Someone created pixel mayors that are very similar to the villagers that we all use in our signatures (that someone else in Korea? created).  Well, I looked off of her default and created my own.  Long story short, she hunted me down, demanded payment (tbt bells) and reported me several times.  I don't understand why I'm in the wrong when it's a piece of art that is a lookalike to the pixel villagers and I am in NO WAY saying that it's my original idea, NOR am I trying to sell it.  None of her villagers that she has made are using the outfit that I made, as I made it from scratch.  All they share is a similar face and outline.
(Moderators have told me to take it down).
*I think is is absurd and I want to talk to a moderator about this.

She also has me PUBLICLY blacklisted on her thread for all to see.*

_I have attempted to create my own from scratch that looks like the pixel villagers, but because there are so few pixels to work with, it's practically impossible to make it extremely different from hers._

I HAVE ALSO SENT HER 5x the payment and an Easter Egg.


----------



## Goth

Jesirawr said:


> Okay, I am having a major issue right now.
> Practically everyone on the forums uses someone elses art on their avatars and signature while giving no credit to the original artist.
> Well here's the deal:
> Someone created pixel mayors that are very similar to the villagers that we all use in our signatures (that someone else in Korea? created).  Well, I looked off of her default and created my own.  Long story short, she hunted me down, demanded payment (tbt bells) and reported me several times.  I don't understand why I'm in the wrong when it's a piece of art that is a lookalike to the pixel villagers and I am in NO WAY saying that it's my original idea, NOR am I trying to sell it.  None of her villagers that she has made are using the outfit that I made, as I made it from scratch.  All they share is a similar face and outline.
> (Moderators have told me to take it down).
> *I think is is absurd and I want to talk to a moderator about this.
> 
> She also has me PUBLICLY blacklisted on her thread for all to see.*
> 
> _I have attempted to create my own from scratch that looks like the pixel villagers, but because there are so few pixels to work with, it's practically impossible to make it extremely different from hers._
> 
> I HAVE ALSO SENT HER 5x the payment and an Easter Egg.


you shouldn't have given her payment she doesn't deserve it after what she did to you


----------



## Lassy

Jesirawr said:


> Okay, I am having a major issue right now.
> Practically everyone on the forums uses someone elses art on their avatars and signature while giving no credit to the original artist.
> Well here's the deal:
> Someone created pixel mayors that are very similar to the villagers that we all use in our signatures (that someone else in Korea? created).  Well, I looked off of her default and created my own.  Long story short, she hunted me down, demanded payment (tbt bells) and reported me several times.  I don't understand why I'm in the wrong when it's a piece of art that is a lookalike to the pixel villagers and I am in NO WAY saying that it's my original idea, NOR am I trying to sell it.  None of her villagers that she has made are using the outfit that I made, as I made it from scratch.  All they share is a similar face and outline.
> (Moderators have told me to take it down).
> *I think is is absurd and I want to talk to a moderator about this.
> 
> She also has me PUBLICLY blacklisted on her thread for all to see.*
> 
> _I have attempted to create my own from scratch that looks like the pixel villagers, but because there are so few pixels to work with, it's practically impossible to make it extremely different from hers._
> 
> I HAVE ALSO SENT HER 5x the payment and an Easter Egg.



This is a very weird scenario.
I'd suggest you send a pm to an active mod showing your pixel villagers and comparing to hers. Don't post the pixels here as this kind of matter should be solved privately, and the person concerned probably doesn't want to seen as the 'bad' guy.
I don't understand why you paid her AND gave her a collectible, is she using it as a way to bully you and make you feel guilty?
Okay you've taken it down, given your apologies, but there is no need to go this far to pay back . Plus you should get the negative wifi get removed as this did not involve acnl trade. The wifi rating can only be used for acnl matters not for plagiarism or whatever according to what I've seen.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oops. Misread. I thought she gave you a neg wifi report my bad :<!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jesirawr said:


> Okay, I am having a major issue right now.
> Practically everyone on the forums uses someone elses art on their avatars and signature while giving no credit to the original artist.
> Well here's the deal:
> Someone created pixel mayors that are very similar to the villagers that we all use in our signatures (that someone else in Korea? created).  Well, I looked off of her default and created my own.  Long story short, she hunted me down, demanded payment (tbt bells) and reported me several times.  I don't understand why I'm in the wrong when it's a piece of art that is a lookalike to the pixel villagers and I am in NO WAY saying that it's my original idea, NOR am I trying to sell it.  None of her villagers that she has made are using the outfit that I made, as I made it from scratch.  All they share is a similar face and outline.
> (Moderators have told me to take it down).
> *I think is is absurd and I want to talk to a moderator about this.
> 
> She also has me PUBLICLY blacklisted on her thread for all to see.*
> 
> _I have attempted to create my own from scratch that looks like the pixel villagers, but because there are so few pixels to work with, it's practically impossible to make it extremely different from hers._
> 
> I HAVE ALSO SENT HER 5x the payment and an Easter Egg.



I'd appreciate a private message and some links showing where all this happened please.


----------



## Nerd House

Paying the person was a mistake...

I did some research on my own and I think I found where all this happened.


----------



## Caius

Copyright Act of 1976, Pub. L. No. 94-553, 90 Stat. 2541 (codified as amended at 17 U.S.C. secs. 101-805)
Works of art are protected by U.S. copyright law. Provisions of this act apply to the creation, ownership, reproduction, and dissemination of works of art.

Whoever embezzles, steals, purloins, or knowingly converts to his use or the use of another, or without authority, sells, conveys or disposes of any record, voucher, money, or thing of value of the United States or of any department or agency thereof, or any property made or being made under contract for the United States or any department or agency thereof; or Whoever receives, conceals, or retains the same with intent to convert it to his use or gain, knowing it to have been embezzled, stolen, purloined or converted - Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; but if the value of such property in the aggregate, combining amounts from all the counts for which the defendant is convicted in a single case, does not exceed the sum of $1,000, he shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both. The word "value" means face, par, or market value, or cost price, either wholesale or retail, whichever is greater.
- See more at: http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/uscode/1....unf0xtKZ.dpuf


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> Copyright Act of 1976, Pub. L. No. 94-553, 90 Stat. 2541 (codified as amended at 17 U.S.C. secs. 101-805)
> Works of art are protected by U.S. copyright law. Provisions of this act apply to the creation, ownership, reproduction, and dissemination of works of art.
> 
> Whoever embezzles, steals, purloins, or knowingly converts to his use or the use of another, or without authority, sells, conveys or disposes of any record, voucher, money, or thing of value of the United States or of any department or agency thereof, or any property made or being made under contract for the United States or any department or agency thereof; or Whoever receives, conceals, or retains the same with intent to convert it to his use or gain, knowing it to have been embezzled, stolen, purloined or converted - Shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than ten years, or both; but if the value of such property in the aggregate, combining amounts from all the counts for which the defendant is convicted in a single case, does not exceed the sum of $1,000, he shall be fined under this title or imprisoned not more than one year, or both. The word "value" means face, par, or market value, or cost price, either wholesale or retail, whichever is greater.
> - See more at: http://codes.lp.findlaw.com/uscode/1....unf0xtKZ.dpuf



wouldn't the person who paid for the art need there permission instead of the artists (sorry I can't read long stuff)

- - - Post Merge - - -

the link doesn't work


----------



## Nerd House

Using a piece of art as a guideline to make your own isn't stealing, so I dont think that wall o' text applies in this case.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Do the mailbox items in the shop stack? Like if I buy 2 of the silver ones, will I have 2400 message limit?


----------



## Jennifer

I'd just like to point out that if we get reports from people saying they don't want their art used as avatars/signatures, we do remove it so... 

Adol - They don't stack.


----------



## Goth

Jennifer said:


> I'd just like to point out that if we get reports from people saying they don't want their art used as avatars/signatures, we do remove it so...
> 
> Adol - They don't stack.



but you would rather let them get a lawsuit?


----------



## Caius

Adol the Red said:


> Using a piece of art as a guideline to make your own isn't stealing, so I dont think that wall o' text applies in this case.



It kind of is.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> It kind of is.



Its not its just a copy made by another artist people do that all the time


----------



## Nerd House

Jennifer said:


> Adol - They don't stack.



Cool, thanks! Saves me some moolah


----------



## Goth

Spoiler: song that fits in with the topic



The forum glows white on my computer tonight
Not a user to be seen
A kingdom of punishment, and it looks like I'm next
The wind is howling like this swirling storm inside
Couldn't keep it in; heaven knows I tried

Don't let them in
Don't let them see
Be the good user you always have to be
Conceal
Don't feel
Don't let them know
Well, now they know 

Let it go, let it go
Can't hold it back anymore
Let it go, let it go
Turn away and slam the door
I don't care what they're going to say
Let the storm rage on
getting banned never bothered me anyway

It's funny how some time makes everything seem great
And the fears that once controlled me can't get to me at all
It's time to see what I can do
To change my IP and keep the storm
No right, no wrong
No rules for me...I'm free

Let it go, let it go
I am one with the happiness and fun 
Let it go, let it go
You'll never see me cry
Here I am and here I'll stay
Let the storm rage on

My power flurries through the computer into the site
My account is spiraling in frozen fractals all around
And one thought crystallizes like an icy blast
I'm never going back
The past is in the past

Let it go, let it go
And I'll be back at the break of dawn
Let it go, let it go
That perfect user is gone
Here I am in the light of day
Let the storm rage on
getting banned never bothered ma anyway



so if you use there art you will take it down is that it? but legally you can use it


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> Its not its just a copy made by another artist people do that all the time



Plagarism
Copyright Law
Fair Use
Intellectual Property
IP Infringement

Check yourself before you wreck yourself, son.

If you knowingly edit someone else's work, valued at less than a thousand dollars you CAN go to jail for a maximum of one year time. The website is hosted in the US, so you WILL fall under US law. Welcome to the internet and wonderful world of art legality. I shall be your guide.

Either way, this isn't something to be discussed here. The parties involved can PM me if they'd like to have it handled. I'm not going to sit here and argue law.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Adol the Red said:


> Cool, thanks! Saves me some moolah



Thank you. I kept meaning to ask that question.


----------



## Goth

plagiarism is when you say you made that art piece


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> plagiarism is when you say you made that art piece



Stop.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> Stop.



well that's mean I meant when you called me a bloody idiot


----------



## Jake

I am not staff but I am 99% sure staff shouldn't insult other members by calling them "bloody idiots"...


----------



## Caius

Hence it being edited. Read the articles.



Jake. said:


> I am not staff but I am 99% sure staff shouldn't insult other members by calling them "bloody idiots"...



Jake don't start.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> Hence it being edited. Read the articles.
> 
> 
> 
> Jake don't start.



that 1% came in this time


----------



## Prof Gallows

I'm going to close this thread if the nonsense doesn't stop.


If you don't have actual questions, then *STOP POSTING*


----------



## Goth

whats a Pyramid Quote I was searching the thread and I found something about them


----------



## SockHead

whats your favorite medium to do art in?


----------



## Caius

SockHead said:


> whats your favorite medium to do art in?



I loooove doing traditional art. You have an absolutely amazing medium there where it doesn't matter WHAT you do. There's no mistakes, and there's nothing like fresh bristol and shaved graphite to really just push out what you're doing. I prefer black and white art, as contrast is something that blows my mind with how much you can say in one piece. When I'm frustrated I can push down and scrape, when I'm elated I can lightly touch the page and almost whimsically make something come to life. It's LIBERATING.


----------



## Flop

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm going to close this thread if the nonsense doesn't stop.
> 
> 
> If you don't have actual questions, then *STOP POSTING*




This is why I haven't asked any questions.  They keep getting pushed down by other useless posts.  Hopefully it ends here.  You guys should start dishing out a lot more warnings for this thread, because it seems like the same people are getting away with this over and over. 

Now, I can change my group's name now, but would I be able to change its name in a few months? I know that the timeout time for a thread title is 6 months now, but is that the same for Groups?


----------



## Goth

Flop said:


> *What is Justin's mating call?  *





Flop said:


> *This is why I haven't asked any questions.  They keep getting pushed down by other useless posts. * Hopefully it ends here.  You guys should start dishing out a lot more warnings for this thread, because it seems like the same people are getting away with this over and over.
> 
> Now, I can change my group's name now, but would I be able to change its name in a few months? I know that the timeout time for a thread title is 6 months now, but is that the same for Groups?



no words, in other terms does anyone know how tables work?


----------



## Mewmewmewm

Who's your favorite villager? ε-(?∀｀; )

ヽ(；▽；)ノ


----------



## Aesthetic

Favorite word?


----------



## Caius

Netflix said:


> Favorite word?



Bucket. No idea why.


----------



## Kildor

Do you guys have any family members who are active users in the forums?


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> Do you guys have any family members who are active users in the forums?



Not active but: My dad.

He was just here to harass M12 and Sockhead.


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> Not active but: My dad.
> 
> He was just here to harass M12 and Sockhead.



LOL. Why? Your dad seems like a pretty cool guy to me.


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> LOL. Why? Your dad seems like a pretty cool guy to me.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?59829-Sock-may-come-visit-me-D 

See here.


----------



## Kildor

Hah! That thread is hilarious. Sockhead with his moustache. I kinda saw GAMerCAT viewing the thread. I hope he doesn't bump it..


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> Hah! That thread is hilarious. Sockhead with his moustache. I kinda saw GAMerCAT viewing the thread. I hope he doesn't bump it..



I hope I don't bump it too


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> I do too



Now I really want to see that edit history.


----------



## Caius

It just says "I do too"


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> It just says "I do too"



*I told you not to look at it why did you look at it?*


----------



## Caius

Felt like it.


----------



## Goth

can't we have any privacy what do you not trust me or something


----------



## Thunder

Wasn't much to look at, anyway.


----------



## Caius

If you feel like you deserve some kind of mod-related privacy then don't be a pain in the ass.


----------



## Goth

great galloping grasshoppers


----------



## gnoixaim

Can you ban gamercat again? (Does this count as a question?) 

Anyways, what games are you all (mods) currently playing?


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> If you feel like you deserve some kind of mod-related privacy then don't be a pain in the ass.



at least I had enough courage to say that  but most people are afraid to say that


----------



## Caius

gnoixaim said:


> Can you ban gamercat again? (Does this count as a question?)
> 
> Anyways, what games are you all (mods) currently playing?



I'm waiting for a few games to come out so I'm not playing anything really besides the norm. I kind of survive on a steady diet of Drakengard, Nier, and Project Diva.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> I'm waiting for a few games to come out so I'm not playing anything really besides the norm. I kind of survive on a steady diet of Drakengard, Nier, and Project Diva.



you like hatsune miku too? :O


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> I'm waiting for a few games to come out so I'm not playing anything really besides the norm. I kind of survive on a steady diet of Drakengard, Nier, and Project Diva.



Project Diva <3


Do any of you staff play hardcore games? Like Dark Souls? Or worse... Ninja Gaiden for the NES?


----------



## gnoixaim

Zr388 said:


> I'm waiting for a few games to come out so I'm not playing anything really besides the norm. I kind of survive on a steady diet of Drakengard, Nier, and Project Diva.



Which games? 

But wow, I just looked up Drakengard and Nier. Thank you, haha.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 were you named after the planet Zr388?


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> Project Diva <3
> 
> 
> Do any of you staff play hardcore games? Like Dark Souls? Or worse... Ninja Gaiden for the NES?








The Nintendo Hard of my childhood.



gnoixaim said:


> Which games?
> 
> But wow, I just looked up Drakengard and Nier. Thank you, haha.




Drakengard 3, Theatrhythm Curtain Call, MGSV: Phantom Pain, Project diva F 2nd, Deep Down, and I'd like to get the new Lords of Shadow game at some point.


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> Zr388 were you named after the planet Zr388?



She once said that she just wanted a unique, different username.
But it has a long story


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> She once said that she just wanted a unique, different username.
> But it has a long story



I want to hear the sotry

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zr388 is from metriod I believe



Spoiler: picture


----------



## Thunder

gnoixaim said:


> Can you ban gamercat again? (Does this count as a question?)
> 
> Anyways, what games are you all (mods) currently playing?



I've been playing Persona 3 Portable mainly, when I'm done with that I'll probably start up Shin Megami Tensei IV since I haven't touched it since I got it for my birthday. Then a little Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3 and Team Fortress 2.

Also wanted to start up Peace Walker again, too.



kildor22 said:


> Project Diva <3
> 
> 
> Do any of you staff play hardcore games? Like Dark Souls? Or worse... Ninja Gaiden for the NES?



Doesss Super Meat Boy count?


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> I want to hear the sotry
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Zr388 is from metriod I believe
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: picture
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 40472



ZR388 came from a webcomic that I read and have read since around the year 2000. It's a metroid sprite parody comic. One of the settings was the lesser-known (dumb) sister planet to SR388, ZR388. So on most forums and IRC I use the nickname ZR388 since it's not really well known. 

On the other hand, I've got a couple usernames that came from the ZR in ZR388 that have been following me around as well, but they're not used as much since they're kinda long. I really just liked the short, to the point, lettered and numbered user name.

A little later, my moms ex boyfriend got a car called the ZR-1 Corvette. It just made me like the name more. Since then the ZR-2 has come out, and I'm actually hoping that one day the ZR-3 will be a thing some day. Just a dream car to tie into everything else.


----------



## Aizu

Zr388 said:


> I'm waiting for a few games to come out so I'm not playing anything really besides the norm. I kind of survive on a steady diet of Drakengard, Nier, and Project Diva.



Oooh! Project Diva!
What's your favourite song to Play? 
Mines Kocchi Muite Baby


----------



## Caius

Lita_Chan said:


> Oooh! Project Diva!
> What's your favourite song to Play?
> Mines Kocchi Muite Baby



From 2nd I enjoyed Cantarella, Kokoro, and uh.. I forget the other one it had a piano tho.

From F I really like God tier tune, Tokyo Teddy Bear, Melancholic, and Senbonzakura 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kbk_9JTTjFA


----------



## Kildor

Thunder said:


> I've been playing Persona 3 Portable mainly, when I'm done with that I'll probably start up Shin Megami Tensei IV since I haven't touched it since I got it for my birthday. Then a little Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3 and Team Fortress 2.
> 
> Also wanted to start up Peace Walker again, too.
> 
> 
> 
> Doesss Super Meat Boy count?



I guess. Does Flappy Bird count too?
It's basically pure evil.

Are  there any other staff members that are Vocaloid fans?
(Zr388 is a fan I think.)


----------



## Kanapachi

Do you have any pets? If so: What species? How many? Name? Male or Female? Well Fed?




GaMERCaT said:


> at least I had enough courage to say that  but most people are afraid to say that



Because they don't want to be like you.


----------



## Nerd House

Zr388 said:


> Drakengard 3, Theatrhythm Curtain Call, MGSV: Phantom Pain, Project diva F 2nd, Deep Down, and I'd like to get the new Lords of Shadow game at some point.





Thunder said:


> I've been playing Persona 3 Portable mainly, when I'm done with that I'll probably start up Shin Megami Tensei IV since I haven't touched it since I got it for my birthday. Then a little Dynasty Warriors Gundam 3 and Team Fortress 2.
> 
> Also wanted to start up Peace Walker again, too.
> 
> Doesss Super Meat Boy count?




You guys have excellent taste in games. Sounds like my own lol.


----------



## Kildor

Adol the Red said:


> You guys have excellent taste in games. Sounds like my own lol.



TF2 and Portal <3

Half-Life 3 Confirmed.

I love Valve, especially Gaben.


----------



## Yui Z

Is being a mod overrated? I always assumed it was. xD


----------



## dreamysnowx

Will you be considering more mods in the future? o: And do you have anyone in mind? ((curious))


----------



## oath2order

dreamysnowx said:


> Will you be considering more mods in the future? o: And do you have anyone in mind? ((curious))



I know who they _won't_ be hiring. (me)


----------



## Caius

dreamysnowx said:


> Will you be considering more mods in the future? o: And do you have anyone in mind? ((curious))



Not that I know of. It takes a while once we decide to open apps for us to consider anyone really. It all depends on who has nothing better to do that would fit the team well enough.



Yui Z said:


> Is being a mod overrated? I always assumed it was. xD



God is it ever.



Kanapachi said:


> Do you have any pets? If so: What species? How many? Name? Male or Female? Well Fed?



I have a cat. He's awful and hates me. His name's Vergil. I tend to just call him Boobear.


----------



## Aesthetic

What's the last movie you watched?


----------



## PurplPanda

Zr388 said:


> If you feel like you deserve some kind of mod-related privacy then don't be a pain in the ass.


does anyone mind if I put this in my signature
Can you show us some of your art?


----------



## Caius

PurplPanda said:


> does anyone mind if I put this in my signature
> Can you show us some of your art?



Feel free. I have a thread on the forum here, link is in my sig, or you can hit up Http://Needhamart.com



Netflix said:


> What's the last movie you watched?



My fiance thought it'd be a great idea to make me watch Se7en. Never again. I've never been more disgusted in my life.


----------



## Flop

Have you ever watched Human Centipede?


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Flop said:


> Have you ever watched Human Centipede?



Omg! Please don't go there...


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> Have you ever watched Human Centipede?



I'm not an idiot, so no.


----------



## PurplPanda

I've always been curious about this- if you are banned, can you still log onto your account and stuff? Like, could you view a thread and not be able to post anything?


----------



## Yui Z

Around how many notifications do you receive a day? xD


----------



## Nerd House

Zr388 said:


> I'm not an idiot, so no.



Best response ever.


----------



## Aizu

Have any of the Mods got infractions? Like before they became a mod?


----------



## Yui Z

Lita_Chan said:


> Have any of the Mods got infractions? Like before they became a mod?



I read that some of them have been banned.  But yeah, I think most of them have received an infraction or two...
(Even if they don't admit it ;D)


----------



## Caius

Yui Z said:


> I read that some of them have been banned.  But yeah, I think most of them have received an infraction or two...
> (Even if they don't admit it ;D)



ive been banned twice annd have had a few warnings.



Yui Z said:


> Around how many notifications do you receive a day? xD



Too many.



PurplPanda said:


> I've always been curious about this- if you are banned, can you still log onto your account and stuff? Like, could you view a thread and not be able to post anything?



youre basically a nonregistered user


----------



## Kildor

I found the  Rick Astley version of human centipede.

Are you guys more of an indoor person, or an outdoor person?


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> I found the  Rick Astley version of human centipede.
> 
> Are you guys more of an indoor person, or an outdoor person?


]

Please dont.

And i'm both.

Typing accuracy is gonna be off for a while due to hand injury.


----------



## Jas0n

Dat face.

I feel like you're in a constant war with yourself and your cat, Jamie.


----------



## Caius

Jas0n said:


> Dat face.
> 
> I feel like you're in a constant war with yourself and your cat, Jamie.



It was Tony this time actually.


----------



## Nerd House

Zr388 said:


> It was Tony this time actually.



How many cats do you have? 
I have 5: Loki, Imp, Lily, Mitzy, and Chloe. 

I can attach pictures if you want.


----------



## Caius

Adol the Red said:


> How many cats do you have?
> I have 5: Loki, Imp, Lily, Mitzy, and Chloe.
> 
> I can attach pictures if you want.



One. Tony's my Fiance.


----------



## Jake

Is tbt taking 5eva to load for anyone else??

On my computer it takes like 10 minutes to load but works just fine in my iPad so idk if it's just a me thing or if anyone else is having this problem

Nope defs my computer


----------



## Caius

Jake. said:


> Is tbt taking 5eva to load for anyone else??
> 
> On my computer it takes like 10 minutes to load but works just fine in my iPad so idk if it's just a me thing or if anyone else is having this problem
> 
> Nope defs my computer



Reboot


----------



## Jake

Zr388 said:


> Reboot



Ye I probably should


----------



## Yui Z

Where do you see yourself in 1000 years?


----------



## Caius

Yui Z said:


> Where do you see yourself in 1000 years?



Dead most likely.


----------



## Kildor

Zr388 said:


> Dead most likely.



I thought the staff found the Fountain of Wealth, so you guys don't age?

How many total users are there?
Every second, I see a new user on on the bottom of the home page.


----------



## Mercedes

SockHead said:


> Never never never never never will happen because Jer is a republican



Yay


----------



## Yui Z

kildor22 said:


> I thought the staff found the Fountain of Wealth, so you guys don't age?
> 
> How many total users are there?
> Every second, I see a new user on on the bottom of the home page.


OH! I know this one! >w< 37,365 members. But only 5756 of them are active.


----------



## Nerd House

Yui Z said:


> Where do you see yourself in 1000 years?



Probably 6 feet under like the rest of us! xD


----------



## Zura

Yui Z said:


> OH! I know this one! >w< 37,365 members. But only 5756 of them are active.



I find this very funny 



But anyways guys Prof Gallows  is gonna be mad


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> I find this very funny
> View attachment 40558
> 
> But anyways guys Prof Gallows  is gonna be mad



probably but I don't care 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Have you ever watched Human Centipede?



well the second one was better I can't wait until they make the third and final one 

real question is there a way to delete your posts


----------



## oath2order

GaMERCaT said:


> probably but I don't care
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> well the second one was better I can't wait until they make the third and final one
> 
> real question is there a way to delete your posts



There is not. Only a mod can delete a post.


----------



## Goth

can you bump a old thread in the basement that has not ended? like this one http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?1529-The-Random-Story-Game!


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> can you bump a old thread in the basement that has not ended? like this one http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?1529-The-Random-Story-Game!



No.



How many (retired and active) staff members do we have?


----------



## Nerd House

Is a thread like this allowed?

I am assuming it falls under the hack/duping category, no?


----------



## Yui Z

Adol the Red said:


> Is a thread like this allowed?
> 
> I am assuming it falls under the hack/duping category, no?



I don't even get what it is... :l What is it? Curious hehe.

Oh and how often do mods look at edited posts? Often or only when needed? Just a curious question again...


----------



## Goth

Adol the Red said:


> Is a thread like this allowed?
> 
> I am assuming it falls under the hack/duping category, no?



 do you really have to report *everything*


----------



## Zura

Adol the Red said:


> Is a thread like this allowed?
> 
> I am assuming it falls under the hack/duping category, no?



I am not sure but I think the rule only applies to bells


----------



## Goth

Yui Z said:


> I don't even get what it is... :l What is it? Curious hehe.



hacked pokemon


----------



## Flop

GaMERCaT said:


> not even 5 pages past and now we are back to chatter



Remember this?  Yeah, please stop giving the Mods a reason to close this thread. 



What things do Admins do that Mods can't?


----------



## Nerd House

GaMERCaT said:


> do you really have to report *everything*



Ok, I'm *really* tired of your attitude. +1 to ignore list.

I'll stop posting here now since it's apparently a problem.


----------



## Goth

Adol the Red said:


> Ok, I'm *really* tired of your attitude. +1 to ignore list.



you report every little problem and its getting on my nerves


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> do you really have to report *everything*



It's a good question. I don't remember it being your responsibility to tell people no.



Yui Z said:


> I don't even get what it is... :l What is it? Curious hehe.
> 
> Oh and how often do mods look at edited posts? Often or only when needed? Just a curious question again...



I don't look very often.



Adol the Red said:


> Is a thread like this allowed?
> 
> I am assuming it falls under the hack/duping category, no?



It's pokemon but still, I'm not sure if it's a good thing to have around here. Report it.



Flop said:


> No.
> 
> 
> 
> How many (retired and active) staff members do we have?



Hell if I know.



GaMERCaT said:


> you report every little problem and its getting on my nerves



It's not your problem, luckily. Stop.


----------



## Zeiro

I know image/gif replies are considered spam, but what if it has text on it?


----------



## Goth

didn't read your post


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> didn't read your post



Report abuse is a thing. Feel free. I have no problem banning these days.



Reizo said:


> I know image/gif replies are considered spam, but what if it has text on it?



eh, it's still spammy.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> Report abuse is a thing. Feel free. I have no problem banning these days.
> 
> 
> 
> eh, it's still spammy.



oh okay don't really know what else to say so the comment is not short


----------



## Caius

Alright, you know what. I just took my finger brace off so that I could type something without slamming my hand against the keyboard, and let me tell you, typing *hurts* right now. That's how much I wanted to tell you how _done_ I am with you right now, and how much you're getting on everyone's nerves. 

I've said it before and I'll say it again, *I don't like banning people*. What I've seen here though, is having to tell you over and over and over to stop, and for some reason-- which I can't figure out, you can't get it. It's like you're somehow incapable of understanding how much your contribution to this form pales in comparison to inactive people. At least they're not spamming, starting fights, trolling, or just acting as if they're _trying_ to be a pain. 

I'll say this. I don't like Jake very much. He knows this. However, Jake reports a lot, he says some stuff I don't particularly like, yet at the end of the day he's someone who contributes, whether it be wanted or unwanted in a way that can sometimes help. 

You on the other hand, don't seem to know what a contribution is. You threaten people in this thread, and I haven't seen anything from you that constitutes a useful question, answer, or otherwise. You're baiting the mods, and frankly if you want to get banned you can just _ask._ I'm not going to do this again. I'm not going to go over this again with you, and frankly I'm not going to lie down and let you do what you damn-well want anymore. 

Continue on this path and you will have another week-long ban from me for rude behavior. That's a promise, and this is your warning.


----------



## Goth

Zr388 said:


> Alright, you know what. I just took my finger brace off so that I could type something without slamming my hand against the keyboard, and let me tell you, typing *hurts* right now. That's how much I wanted to tell you how _done_ I am with you right now, and how much you're getting on everyone's nerves.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, *I don't like banning people*. What I've seen here though, is having to tell you over and over and over to stop, and for some reason-- which I can't figure out, you can't get it. It's like you're somehow incapable of understanding how much your contribution to this form pales in comparison to inactive people. At least they're not spamming, starting fights, trolling, or just acting as if they're _trying_ to be a pain.
> 
> I'll say this. I don't like Jake very much. He knows this. However, Jake reports a lot, he says some stuff I don't particularly like, yet at the end of the day he's someone who contributes, whether it be wanted or unwanted in a way that can sometimes help.
> 
> You on the other hand, don't seem to know what a contribution is. You threaten people in this thread, and I haven't seen anything from you that constitutes a useful question, answer, or otherwise. You're baiting the mods, and frankly if you want to get banned you can just _ask._ I'm not going to do this again. I'm not going to go over this again with you, and frankly I'm not going to lie down and let you do what you damn-well want anymore.
> 
> Continue on this path and you will have another week-long ban from me for rude behavior. That's a promise, and this is your warning.



ban for what frankly I didn't do anything wrong


----------



## Lassy

Zr388 said:


> Alright, you know what. I just took my finger brace off so that I could type something without slamming my hand against the keyboard, and let me tell you, typing *hurts* right now. That's how much I wanted to tell you how _done_ I am with you right now, and how much you're getting on everyone's nerves.
> 
> I've said it before and I'll say it again, *I don't like banning people*. What I've seen here though, is having to tell you over and over and over to stop, and for some reason-- which I can't figure out, you can't get it. It's like you're somehow incapable of understanding how much your contribution to this form pales in comparison to inactive people. At least they're not spamming, starting fights, trolling, or just acting as if they're _trying_ to be a pain.
> 
> I'll say this. I don't like Jake very much. He knows this. However, Jake reports a lot, he says some stuff I don't particularly like, yet at the end of the day he's someone who contributes, whether it be wanted or unwanted in a way that can sometimes help.
> 
> You on the other hand, don't seem to know what a contribution is. You threaten people in this thread, and I haven't seen anything from you that constitutes a useful question, answer, or otherwise. You're baiting the mods, and frankly if you want to get banned you can just _ask._ I'm not going to do this again. I'm not going to go over this again with you, and frankly I'm not going to lie down and let you do what you damn-well want anymore.
> 
> Continue on this path and you will have another week-long ban from me for rude behavior. That's a promise, and this is your warning.



I would totally put a thumb up for this


----------



## Yui Z

Lassy said:


> I would totally put a thumb up for this


I agree. Where's the like button for this forum? 

Does TBT do updates _without_ restocking the shop? I get more excited for updates than the shop restock... Don't ask why.

If this doesn't make sense, then I can try and rephrase it. ._.


----------



## Caius

I'm having oath do some text-walls for me from this point on. He'll notate if it's me or not.


----------



## Jennifer

Flop said:


> Remember this?  Yeah, please stop giving the Mods a reason to close this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> What things do Admins do that Mods can't?



Everything relating to the shop T~T
They can also do stuff with Usergroups and edit the forum (like new boards, descriptions, skins, etc.)



Reizo said:


> I know image/gif replies are considered spam, but what if it has text on it?



Still spam. You can just add text below it. Though, I don't really understand the whole using gifs/pictures as a response thing... I just never see how it applies to the situation or helps unless you want to show you're speechless and then it's spam so...


----------



## Kildor

GaMERCaT said:


> ban for what frankly I didn't do anything wrong



You actually broke some, if not, alot of rules.
You're always in the top posters because you post non-sense on threads.
You asked no actual questions in this thread regarding the staff, or the forum itself. You just kept spamming posts that were quite unnecessary,
And not to mention threads you make don't get me started mate. You were even rude to *Prof. Gallows*.
If you want to post things unrelated to the forums or ACNL, go post in The  Brewster's Caf? Board. But at least try to be respectful, and make your posts actually worth to read. 

My question since the topic of Bans were brought up :

What was the longest Ban sentence ever given to a user, and for what reason?


----------



## KarlaKGB

Jennifer said:


> Still spam. You can just add text below it. Though, I don't really understand the whole using gifs/pictures as a response thing... I just never see how it applies to the situation or helps unless you want to show you're speechless and then it's spam so...



A picture is worth a thousand words.


----------



## Goth

kildor22 said:


> You actually broke some, if not, alot of rules.
> You're always in the top posters because you post non-sense on threads.
> You asked no actual questions in this thread regarding the staff, or the forum itself. You just kept spamming posts that were quite unnecessary,
> And not to mention threads you make don't get me started mate. You were even rude to *Prof. Gallows*.
> If you want to post things unrelated to the forums or ACNL, go post in The  Brewster's Caf? Board. But at least try to be respectful, and make your posts actually worth to read.
> 
> My question since the topic of Bans were brought up :
> 
> What was the longest Ban sentence ever given to a user, and for what reason?



*coughpermabanscough* but I don't know anyone who got them before


----------



## KarlaKGB

GaMERCaT said:


> *coughpermabanscough* but I don't know anyone who got them before



You should take a hint and stop posting in here.


----------



## Cudon

How many bans will a person get untill it becomes perm? I have a buddy who's gotten banned multiple times for rude behavior, yet after being banned for 20+ days he still hasn't got a perm one. He likes to be rude online, don't question it


----------



## Waluigi

GaMERCaT said:


> *coughpermabanscough* but I don't know anyone who got them before



Are you trying to get banned? because the next permaban will prolly be you


----------



## Jas0n

We rarely permanently ban. Unless you do something incredibly awful or prove yourself to be nothing but a hinderance to the forum's community I doubt you'll get a permanent ban.


----------



## Waluigi

Jas0n said:


> We rarely permanently ban. Unless you do something incredibly awful or prove yourself to be nothing but a hinderance to the forum's community I doubt you'll get a permanent ban.



How many people have been permabanned?


----------



## Yui Z

Yui Z said:


> Does TBT do updates _without_ restocking the shop? I get more excited for updates than the shop restock... Don't ask why.
> 
> If this doesn't make sense, then I can try and rephrase it. ._.



Question bump^ I've only ever seen the shop restock and updates happen at the same time, that's all...


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> I'm having oath do some text-walls for me from this point on. He'll notate if it's me or not.



Here is my dictation from what Jamie said in Mumble.



GaMERCaT said:


> ban for what frankly I didn't do anything wrong



What you did wrong was that you're acting out against the moderators and generally being spammy in this thread. We don't want anymore spam than necessary, but your contributions are a little to none. Post quality and inappropriate behavior are against the rules, as much as you'd like to think that they're not or that they don't apply to you. I'm really getting fed up with your attitude and all of us on the TBT staff are continuously tired of telling you to stop.

I shouldn't have to take time out of my day to watch over you like a babysitter. Nor should I have to get dictation for how you're breaking the rules.

As I said before, if you continue on this path, we are not simply going to overlook it anymore.



kildor22 said:


> You actually broke some, if not, alot of rules.
> You're always in the top posters because you post non-sense on threads.
> You asked no actual questions in this thread regarding the staff, or the forum itself. You just kept spamming posts that were quite unnecessary,
> And not to mention threads you make don't get me started mate. You were even rude to *Prof. Gallows*.
> If you want to post things unrelated to the forums or ACNL, go post in The  Brewster's Caf? Board. But at least try to be respectful, and make your posts actually worth to read.
> 
> My question since the topic of Bans were brought up :
> 
> What was the longest Ban sentence ever given to a user, and for what reason?





Kenny Mcormick said:


> Are you trying to get banned? because the next permaban will prolly be you



You really don't have to say anything here, as this is a moderator issue. I would prefer it that you didn't get involved, so you don't end up with an accidental warning.



Dinomates said:


> How many bans will a person get untill it becomes perm? I have a buddy who's gotten banned multiple times for rude behavior, yet after being banned for 20+ days he still hasn't got a perm one. He likes to be rude online, don't question it


Permanent bans are extremely rare. We only give them out when the person is beyond redemption. We usually keep extending the ban until the person understands, or we get tired of banning people. And tell your friend to stop being rude


----------



## SockHead

Kenny Mcormick said:


> How many people have been permabanned?



There are always going to be bots

- - - Post Merge - - -



oath2order said:


> I shouldn't have to take time out of my day to watch over you like a babysitter. Nor should I have to get dictation for how you're breaking the rules.



then dont ahahaha


----------



## oath2order

Yui Z said:


> Question bump^ I've only ever seen the shop restock and updates happen at the same time, that's all...



Also from Jamie:

I don't know anything about shop restocking, that's why I didn't answer it. I would recommend you send Jeremy or Justin a visitor message or a private message about shop restocking, as us moderators are unable to do restocks.


----------



## Goth

oath2order said:


> Here is my dictation from what Jamie said in Mumble.
> 
> 
> 
> What you did wrong was that you're acting out against the moderators and generally being spammy in this thread. We don't want anymore spam than necessary, but your contributions are a little to none. Post quality and inappropriate behavior are against the rules, as much as you'd like to think that they're not or that they don't apply to you. I'm really getting fed up with your attitude and all of us on the TBT staff are continuously tired of telling you to stop.
> 
> I shouldn't have to take time out of my day to watch over you like a babysitter. Nor should I have to get dictation for how you're breaking the rules.
> 
> As I said before, if you continue on this path, we are not simply going to overlook it anymore.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You really don't have to say anything here, as this is a moderator issue. I would prefer it that you didn't get involved, so you don't end up with an accidental warning.
> 
> 
> Permanent bans are extremely rare. We only give them out when the person is beyond redemption. We usually keep extending the ban until the person understands, or we get tired of banning people. And tell your friend to stop being rude



thanks for clearing it up


----------



## Yui Z

oath2order said:


> Also from Jamie:
> 
> I don't know anything about shop restocking, that's why I didn't answer it. I would recommend you send Jeremy or Justin a visitor message or a private message about shop restocking, as us moderators are unable to do restocks.



Oops, sorry about that.. Didn't know ehe.


----------



## oath2order

Yui Z said:


> Oops, sorry about that.. Didn't know ehe.



It's okay, don't worry about it! Most people don't.


----------



## Cudon

oath2order said:


> Permanent bans are extremely rare. We only give them out when the person is beyond redemption. We usually keep extending the ban until the person understands, or we get tired of banning people. And tell your friend to stop being rude


Not much I can do, he wouldn't be his lovely self if he stopped :3


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> It's okay, don't worry about it! Most people don't.



Are you a secret mod or something?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Dinomates said:


> Not much I can do, he wouldn't be his lovely self if he stopped :3


Its Maria isnt it.

Edit it probably ain't them but all I know is that their very rude...


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> Are you a secret mod or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Its Maria isnt it.



he is typing for Zr388 because her hands messed up or something


----------



## oath2order

Vaati said:


> Are you a secret mod or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Its Maria isnt it.





Zr388 said:


> I'm having oath do some text-walls for me from this point on. He'll notate if it's me or not.



No, I'm just helping out Jamie, since her right index finger is broken and it makes it hard to type.


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> Are you a secret mod or something?



Oath is typing for *Zr388*.  Ninjas

Are all the mods in the US?


----------



## Goth

Yui Z said:


> Oath is typing for *Zr388*.  Ninjas
> 
> Are all the mods in the US?



no Jason lives in the untied kingdom and Justin lives in British Columbia


----------



## Cory

About how many hours a day on average do you spend on TBT?


----------



## Prof Gallows

kildor22 said:


> Do any of you staff play hardcore games? Like Dark Souls? Or worse... Ninja Gaiden for the NES?



I play the Dark Souls games. Still currently playing Dark Souls 2, but it's been slow going where I've been a lot busier lately. Other than that I'm not really sure what you would consider "hardcore" games. I play a lot of horror and survival games too.





Netflix said:


> What's the last movie you watched?



Paranormal Activity 5. Which was alright.


----------



## Kanapachi

Maybe Gamercat is just JoJo's alt. 



What's the most sticky situation you were in within the time you've been here? (other than Jamie's dad)


----------



## Zura

How does post to your blog stuff work?


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> Are you a secret mod or something?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Its Maria isnt it.
> 
> Edit it probably ain't them but all I know is that their very rude...



First of all, my name isn't Maria. Second, I am not a boy. Third, I have no friends. Fourth, it's called honesty.


----------



## Zura

^^^ Never said you where a boy. Oh and BTW call it what you want but its still rude -_- ^^^



Vaati said:


> How does post to your blog stuff work?


Still wondering!


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> Never said you where a boy ^^^
> 
> 
> Still wondering!


Dinomates said *he*.
What do you mean how does it work? You literally post stuff to your blog.


----------



## Mercedes

Mariah said:


> First of all, my name isn't Maria. Second, I am not a boy. Third, I have no friends. Fourth, it's called honesty.


SUGER COAT! don't be blunt!


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> SUGER COAT! don't be blunt!


Why would I want to do that? People appreciate honesty. I wouldn't want people to lie to me.


----------



## Mercedes

Mariah said:


> Why would I want to do that? People appreciate honesty. I wouldn't want people to lie to me.



I know that, but lets try something. its called a complaint sandwich lets use my art as an example.
Lucky your art is very colorful, but I think your prices are much to high, But your arts still cute.
see what I did?


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> I know that, but lets try something. its called a complaint sandwich lets use my art as an example.
> Lucky your art is very colorful, but I think your prices are much to high, But your arts still cute.
> see what I did?


That's lying. I don't find your art cute. I don't like *anything* about your art. You were going to rip people off and that's a problem.


----------



## Ashtot

Mariah said:


> That's lying. I don't find your art cute. I don't like *anything* about your art. You were going to rip people off and that's a problem.



Calm down kiddies you're getting hostile!


----------



## Trundle

pls keep it to PMs, folks, this thread is for asking silly questions or serious questions to the staff, not arguing about something stupid like online currency on an animal crossing forum


----------



## Prof Gallows

Snap things are getting tense in here.

If you guys wanna continue your conversation do it in visitor messages or PMs.


ninja'd. JFC guys let me do my job damn


----------



## Cory

What toppings do you like on your pizzas?


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Snap things are getting tense in here.
> 
> If you guys wanna continue your conversation do it in visitor messages or PMs.
> 
> 
> ninja'd. JFC guys let me do my job damn



Ok can you explain the concept of the blogs here?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> What toppings do you like on your pizzas?



I swear this has been asked like twelve other times in the year that I've been a mod. lol


Pepperoni, mushrooms, olives, and onions.




Vaati said:


> Ok can you explain the concept of the blogs here?



The concept? It's the same as any other blog. It's where you go to put your personal stuff.


----------



## Cory

I'm sorry...what's your favorite Mario game and why?


----------



## Flop

Where'd you get all your TBT bells?


----------



## Ashtot

What colour suspenders are your favourite?


----------



## Mariah

What is your favorite kind of cake?


----------



## Aesthetic

Opinions about roleplaying?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> I'm sorry...what's your favorite Mario game and why?



Hmmm. I want to say Super Mario Bros 3 or Super Mario Sunshine. My friend and I would play SMB3 all the flipping time, same with SMW. But Sunshine I had a lot of fun with just playing alone.





Flop said:


> Where'd you get all your TBT bells?














Ashtot said:


> What colour suspenders are your favourite?



Wear a belt yo.





Mariah said:


> What is your favorite kind of cake?



Cheesecake hands down. With any sort of toppings with it.


----------



## radical6

how did you guys hear about/find tbt?


----------



## Goth

tsundere said:


> how did you guys hear about/find tbt?



someone showed it to me


----------



## Mariah

GaMERCaT said:


> someone showed it to me


Excuse me GaMERCaT, but we are asking the staff.


----------



## Goth

Mariah said:


> Excuse me GaMERCaT, but we are asking the staff.



then why are you not posting a question


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsundere said:


> how did you guys hear about/find tbt?



I started off looking for AC sites and ran into TBT's main page sort of thing that wasn't really being used much at that point. There was a link to the forums on it and that's how I got here. Lurked for about a year and finally made an account in Dec 08 when I got City Folk.


----------



## Goth

Prof Gallows said:


> I started off looking for AC sites and ran into TBT's main page sort of thing that wasn't really being used much at that point. There was a link to the forums on it and that's how I got here. Lurked for about a year and finally made an account in Dec 08 when I got City Folk.



why do people lurk? I mean when I first found out about the website I made a account.


----------



## Cory

Why is Rosalina's wand so dangly in your sig?


----------



## Mariah

GaMERCaT said:


> then why are you not posting a question


You're one to talk. My last post was a question.


----------



## Zura

Does anyone play Happy Wheels?


----------



## Goth

Mariah said:


> You're one to talk. My last post was a question.



this one isn't


----------



## Mariah

GaMERCaT said:


> this one isn't


Please stop doing this.


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> Does anyone play Happy Wheels?



yes all the time

- - - Post Merge - - -



Mariah said:


> Please stop doing this.



your telling me to stop when your doing the same thing


----------



## Cory

How about both of you stop? jfc
I feel bad for the mods having to deal with this ****.


----------



## Prof Gallows

*BOTH OF YOU STOP*


I've been waiting to see if you would stop and giving you a chance but obviously it's not going to happen. Gamercat, this is Ask the *Staff*. Not Ask Gamercat. So for the love of all that is holy please stop posting in here. Mariah I appreciate the need to put people in their place but in this case you're just making it worse and I politely ask that you stop.


----------



## KarlaKGB

do you like milk choclate?


----------



## Zura

Potato or Patato?


----------



## Mariah

What's your favorite movie genre?


----------



## SockHead

KarlaKGB said:


> do you like milk choclate?



um i think its called chocolate milk


----------



## Mariah

SockHead said:


> um i think its called chocolate milk



No, milk chocolate is a thing.


----------



## KarlaKGB

SockHead said:


> um i think its called chocolate milk









nice try


----------



## Zura

Vaati said:


> Potato or Patato?


Question bump


----------



## Prof Gallows

KarlaKGB said:


> do you like milk choclate?



Nope. I like dark choclate though.




Vaati said:


> Potato or Patato?



Potato. [size=-10]mash'm, smash'm, stick'm in a stew[/size]




Mariah said:


> What's your favorite movie genre?



Depends really. If I went through my movies now it'd be pretty varied. I'll go out of my way to watch scifi/fantasy and horror movies.


----------



## Thunder

Lita_Chan said:


> Have any of the Mods got infractions? Like before they became a mod?



All the time. I was a pretty big jerkbowl back then.



Netflix said:


> What's the last movie you watched?



In theaters, I watched Captain America: The Winter Solider (which you should all watch because it was pretty great)

Then the other day I watched Bolt because the only thing else that was on was Three's Company



PurplPanda said:


> Can you show us some of your art?



Sure, I can show you some of my art from yesteryear.


----------



## Cory

What's a yesteryear?


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> I was a pretty big jerkbowl *back then*.


*Back then??!?!?!?!?!?!?!* <-<-<-is dat spam? I hope not.

Anyway Tomato or Tamato?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> *Back then??!?!?!?!?!?!?!* <-<-<-is dat spam? I hope not.
> 
> Anyway Tomato or Tamato?



I think he means back in 09-10. We all got up to trouble then. =p


and neither, I'm allergic to them either way you say it.


----------



## PurplPanda

Thunder said:


>


That... that's beautiful. Inspiring. Belongs in the Louvre.


----------



## Zura

*Also can these become the Like button or even one of the faces?*



Prof Gallows said:


> I think he means back in 09-10. We all got up to trouble then. =p
> 
> 
> and neither, I'm allergic to them either way you say it.



I hate dem.

What Vegetable do you most hate? question for all the mods!

Also *Thunder* what is this?






Also also also I say dat to much >_<


----------



## Goth

can I make a ask GaMERCaT thread?


----------



## Jawile

GaMERCaT said:


> can I make a ask GaMERCaT thread?



please do


----------



## KarlaKGB

GaMERCaT said:


> can I make a ask GaMERCaT thread?



In the basement, sure.


----------



## Beary

GaMERCaT said:


> can I make a ask GaMERCaT thread?



Yes please


----------



## Thunder

Vaati said:


> *Back then??!?!?!?!?!?!?!*



Oy, what're you insinuatin'?



PurplPanda said:


> That... that's beautiful. Inspiring. Belongs in the Louvre.



Truly my best work.



Vaati said:


> I hate dem.
> 
> What Vegetable do you most hate? question for all the mods!
> 
> Also *Thunder* what is this?



A mirepoix, never liked celery and carrots, I can tolerate onions but I usually pick it out of anything I eat.

Also that's a poor mobile suit about to become scrap metal


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> What Vegetable do you most hate? question for all the mods!



Bell peppers. Cannot stand them.


----------



## Flop

If Mods can edit original posts, does that mean that they can edit any other replies too?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> If Mods can edit original posts, does that mean that they can edit any other replies too?



Yeah. We can edit any post on the site, though why we would want to or need to I don't know.


----------



## Nerd House

GaMERCaT said:


> can I make a ask GaMERCaT thread?





Jawile said:


> please do





KarlaKGB said:


> In the basement, sure.





LittleBeary said:


> Yes please



Are you guys aware of what you have done?!?

*Looks at the Basement*


----------



## Mariah

Adol the Red said:


> Are you guys aware of what you have done?!?
> 
> *Looks at the Basement*
> 
> View attachment 40676


There are only three. Shhh. It will be okay.


----------



## Aesthetic

What do you think of Sally Nightmare?

I MEAN STACEY
STACEY NIGHTMARE


----------



## Prof Gallows

Netflix said:


> What do you think of Sally Nightmare?



No idea what that is.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> No idea what that is.



Jacks wife on Nightmare before Christmas.


----------



## Kildor

What types of weird threads have you guys seen?
I've seen a lot recently, sick and twisted ones.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Jacks wife on Nightmare before Christmas.



Wouldn't she be Sally Skellington then? =p


----------



## Caius

Thunder, that dinosaur is my spirit animal.


----------



## Aesthetic

Prof Gallows said:


> Wouldn't she be Sally Skellington then? =p



Hold on
She has a website
staceynightmare.com


----------



## Goth

do you like my table turning idea about the ask me thread there is a lot of them there all in the basement


----------



## Mariah

Netflix said:


> Hold on
> She has a website
> staceynightmare.com


You said Sally though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Netflix said:


> Hold on
> She has a website
> staceynightmare.com



Oh well that would explain why I had no idea what it was. I don't do the whole vine thing.


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:


> Thunder, that dinosaur is my spirit animal.





Zr388 said:


> Typing accuracy is gonna be off for a while due to hand injury.


----------



## Kildor

kildor22 said:


> What types of weird threads have you guys seen?
> I've seen a lot recently, sick and twisted ones.


Question bump.


Thunder said:


>




Just had to do this. I'm sorry.Couldn't help it.


----------



## Caius

Thunder I'm using that as my new avatar everywhere.


----------



## Murray

Zr388 said:


> Thunder I'm using that as my new avatar everywhere.



facial expression is so perfect omg


----------



## Goth

Have you ever been traumatized?


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> Have you ever been traumatized?



Many times.


----------



## Yui Z

What do you think of the countless 'ask ____' threads popping up in the Basement?


----------



## Kildor

Yui Z said:


> What do you think of the countless 'ask ____' threads popping up in the Basement?



I actually hate it. But meh, I decided to make one anyway for the fun of it.
Bored.

I also want to know what the staff thinks about it, actually.


----------



## Lassy

Yui Z said:


> What do you think of the countless 'ask ____' threads popping up in the Basement?



I personally find it so egocentric >~<


----------



## Jeremy

Jamie, how does everything bad happen to you?  For example, when your cat pushed a TV on to you head.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

What's with all of the Ask ______ threads in the basement?


----------



## Nerd House

TheCreeperHugz said:


> What's with all of the Ask ______ threads in the basement?



Go back a few pages and you'll see.

EDIT: Here ya go.
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?54737-Ask-the-Staff/page549


----------



## Flop

What kind of bait attracts Mods?


----------



## Yui Z

Anonymous said:
			
		

> The mods are biased anyway



Do YOU think this is true? :'D


----------



## Waluigi

Whats your least favourite disney movie?

And your favourite Nickelodeon show (assuming you have one of each?)


----------



## Kanapachi

Ham or Bacon? :s



Flop said:


> What kind of bait attracts Mods?



Spam. Gamercat has plenty of it.


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> What kind of bait attracts Mods?



Let's see.

You can lay out a trap of TBT Bells and Disney Magical World for Jennifer.

Gallows can be trapped using Boo Berry cereal.

Justin is attracted to literally anything Disney related.

Thunder, Kaiaa, Jas0n, and Zr388 are attracted to spam.

It is impossible to bait Jeremy as he is Jersus


----------



## Kildor

oath2order said:


> Let's see.
> 
> You can lay out a trap of TBT Bells and Disney Magical World for Jennifer.
> 
> Gallows can be trapped using Boo Berry cereal.
> 
> Justin is attracted to literally anything Disney related.
> 
> Thunder, Kaiaa, Jas0n, and Zr388 are attracted to spam.
> 
> It is impossible to bait Jeremy as he is Jersus



So does that mean GAMERCAT is the Ultimate Bait for the mods?

Who plans all the events in TBT? Like what happrned at April Fools?


----------



## Cory

kildor22 said:


> So does that mean GAMERCAT is the Ultimate Bait for the mods?
> 
> Who plans all the events in TBT? Like what happrned at April Fools?


I assume Jer because Jubs doesn't do any work


----------



## Zura

Can I have some cake?


----------



## Lassy

Is anything going to be planned this Sunday ?


----------



## Mao

I'm looking for someone but I think they changed their username D: Their name was Tiny but I can't seen to find them... Is there any way to find their new username? I comissioned them but my computer updated and I lost the art so I'm trying to find them >_<


----------



## Cudon

Is the User title color change one use only? I accidentally forgot the # & saved... Now can't configure it anymore u-u''


----------



## Goth

have you ever seen a mime have a stroke ?


----------



## BungoTheElf

Hazelx said:


> I'm looking for someone but I think they changed their username D: Their name was Tiny but I can't seen to find them... Is there any way to find their new username? I comissioned them but my computer updated and I lost the art so I'm trying to find them >_<




Her name is harime now I think but I dont think she goes on anymore? O:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?37241-harime


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Hazelx said:


> I'm looking for someone but I think they changed their username D: Their name was Tiny but I can't seen to find them... Is there any way to find their new username? I comissioned them but my computer updated and I lost the art so I'm trying to find them >_<



Here, I found her shop for you, it has your commission near the end of the first post


----------



## Mao

lynn105 said:


> Her name is harime now I think but I dont think she goes on anymore? O:
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?37241-harime



hjkhjgf thank you so much <3 I found it luckily! Weird how I saw some of her more recent art and thought it was so cute a while ago but I had no idea I comissioned her before, lol.



TheCreeperHugz said:


> Here, I found her shop for you, it has your commission near the end of the first post



Thank you also! It was one of my favourite pieces of art that someone drew for me xD Thanks again! ^_^


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> What do you think of the countless 'ask ____' threads popping up in the Basement?



It's pretty annoying. But since the basement is filled with crap anyway it's not like it's making it any worse.




Kenny Mcormick said:


> Whats your least favourite disney movie?
> 
> And your favourite Nickelodeon show (assuming you have one of each?)



Way too many favorite Disney movies to list them all, so I'll say Fox and the Hound, The Lion King, and Lilo and Stitch as a few of my favorites. And then pretty much all of Pixar's movies.

Uhh. Nickelodeon shows would be Hey Arnold, Kablaam, Rugrats.




kildor22 said:


> Who plans all the events in TBT? Like what happrned at April Fools?



Depends on the event. Sometimes it'll just be one or two of us planning and sometimes it'll be all of us.


----------



## Zura

Vaati said:


> Can I have some cake?



Question bump


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> Question bump



Seriously?


Why does Mumble stop downloading right when it's about to finish?


----------



## Goth

Prof Gallows said:


> It's pretty annoying. But since the basement is filled with crap anyway it's not like it's making it any worse.



Its amazing how one person can flip the whole community  has anyone ever set fire to the rain?


----------



## Cory

GaMERCaT said:


> Its amazing how one person can flip the whole community  has anyone ever set fire to the rain?



Well that is what viruses do...


----------



## Goth

Cory said:


> Well that is what viruses do...



did you give everyone gamercat disease?


----------



## Mercedes

Yah they did.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Does a club that doesn't have to do with video games go in the Basement?


----------



## Party Poison

This may sound sort of weird, but I was wondering if you can host giveaways for real life items here.  

Club Nintendo sent out that corrected poster, but hey, all my babies names are right so I see no need for it, haha.  I was thinking of mailing it to someone who wanted it.  I'm not sure what the policy on privacy is here, etc.

If not it'll probably go on tumblr, but I really love TBT and think they should have priority.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Donevor said:


> This may sound sort of weird, but I was wondering if you can host giveaways for real life items here.
> 
> Club Nintendo sent out that corrected poster, but hey, all my babies names are right so I see no need for it, haha.  I was thinking of mailing it to someone who wanted it.  I'm not sure what the policy on privacy is here, etc.
> 
> If not it'll probably go on tumblr, but I really love TBT and think they should have priority.



I don't see why not. Just make sure you set up your rules properly.

Common sense stuff. Make sure all private information stays private, make sure that anyone(younger members) participating can receive mail without getting in trouble with their parents, etc etc.


----------



## Party Poison

Prof Gallows said:


> I don't see why not. Just make sure you set up your rules properly.
> 
> Common sense stuff. Make sure all private information stays private, make sure that anyone(younger members) participating can receive mail without getting in trouble with their parents, etc etc.



Of course, will do.  Nothing would be exchanged in regards to information until winner is announced.  I still got to figure out prices for shipping in regards to international, but thank you very much for the advice.


----------



## Zura

Kippla said:


> Does a club that doesn't have to do with video games go in the Basement?


Can this question be answered?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Can this question be answered?



Can you stop posting things like this? Because it's getting very annoying and spammy.


And I don't know. You'd have to explain more about what exactly this club is.


----------



## Goth

have you ever set fire to the rain or watched recess/rug rats


----------



## radical6

whats your favorite board game?


----------



## Goth

Prof Gallows said:


> Can you stop posting things like this? Because it's getting very annoying and spammy.



okay guys can you settle this argument using vm/pm I thank you your trying to stop him but your not helping either by posting to tell him to stop spamming this is seriously out of control I shouldn't have to say this to you this is a warning to both of you try to stop the spam this thread is for asking the staff questions


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsundere said:


> whats your favorite board game?



Smallworld, Risk, and Monopoly.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Can you stop posting things like this? Because it's getting very annoying and spammy.
> 
> And I don't know. You'd have to explain more about what exactly this club is.



Would you like me to ask the questions again instead of quoting it?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Would you like me to ask the questions again instead of quoting it?



No. I'm asking you to stop repeating questions. If nobody has gotten to them then someone will eventually.


----------



## Cory

GaMERCaT said:


> okay guys can you settle this argument using vm/pm I thank you your trying to stop him but your not helping either by posting to tell him to stop spamming this is seriously out of control I shouldn't have to say this to you this is a warning to both of you try to stop the spam this thread is for asking the staff questions



Did you just tell a mod what to do?


----------



## MrPicklez

Can you ban GaMERCaT?


----------



## Aesthetic

Least favorite forum member? <:


----------



## JoJoCan

What are these? I am top member!

There are currently 657 users online. 289 members and 368 guests
Most users ever online was 1,100, 12-15-2013 at 02:12 PM.
Shayne,  -shoujo,  001rich100,  3DCrimson,  Abigailnhf,  ACMario,  Aconyte,  Adventure9,  Aidoru,  Alexia,  alison123,  <snip>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Shayne said:


> What are these? I am top member!



...that's the active member list. lol

You're on there first because it's your username. Like if I were to look at it right now my username would be first.


----------



## JellofishXD

who in the staff hasnt answered a single question yet let them answer this one


----------



## Cory

Who's the best character in Super Mario 3D World?


----------



## Aesthetic

MrKisstoefur said:


> Can you ban GaMERCaT?



Would you look at that


Do you remember what you had for breakfast 2 days ago?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Netflix said:


> Do you remember what you had for breakfast 2 days ago?



Two boiled eggs and a peanut butter and jelly sandwich.


I went shopping today so now I have some actual food.


----------



## Trundle

Have you ever attempted to make an Egg McMuffin using your own ingredients and all? I made one today with a bagel instead of a muffin. It consisted of an egg, cheese, and ham. It was quite good. 10/10 would suggest


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> No. I'm asking you to stop repeating questions. If nobody has gotten to them then someone will eventually.


Ok sorry Gallows if I ever get on your *nerves* or anything just tell me 
Can you stop the Ask threads now? they are kinda getting annoying!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Ok sorry Gallows if I ever get on your *nerves* just tell me
> Can you stop the Ask threads now? they are kinda getting annoying!



They'll die off here soon. I'm not going to close them but it seems a lot easier for people to just VM a person with a question than to have a thread about it. Cause they get notified that way.


----------



## gnoixaim

So...... where do we find eggs? ;D


----------



## Zura

Are the eggs hidden yet?


----------



## Jennifer

That'd spoil the fun of hunting for them!


----------



## ShinySandwich

Jennifer said:


> That'd spoil the fun of hunting for them!


But how you find em .-.


----------



## Zura

What is your opinion on my brother Traceguy who used to be here?


----------



## Willow

So, can someone give me an idea of when the super gold mailboxes will be restocked?  None of my vm's or pm's have been answered by Jeremy or Justin so I thought I'd try here.

Sorry to keep asking but I have been checking the shop for awhile now and am not sure how often these items are restocked.


----------



## Aesthetic

Do you have any tattoos or plan on getting one?


----------



## SockHead

Trundle said:


> Have you ever attempted to make an Egg McMuffin using your own ingredients and all? I made one today with a bagel instead of a muffin. It consisted of an egg, cheese, and ham. It was quite good. 10/10 would suggest









i have one of these and the sandwiches it makes are sooooo good


----------



## Aesthetic

Also, why is The Last Tree Ghost on? 
what


----------



## Lassy

Oh, Is it me, or the Easter eggs are different from those of last year's ?


----------



## Witch

I think they are different 

What are the mechanics to get them? Or every year is different? I ask because I have not participated in previous editions


----------



## Zura

Witch said:


> I think they are different
> 
> What are the mechanics to get them? Or every year is different? I ask because I have not participated in previous editions



I think Justin will announce everything we need to know when its done. So you will probably have to wait until then for you question to be how do I say (Answered)


----------



## Rosie11954

What does it take to become moderator?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Rosie11954 said:


> What does it take to become moderator?


----------



## Zura

Rosie11954 said:


> What does it take to become moderator?





Zr388 said:


> We generally ask members that consider modship to be active, friendly with most of the mod team, have a sense of common sense, contribute frequently to behind-closed-door conversations.. there's a few other things there.



This should answer your question!


----------



## Trundle

can i be mod?! i rly like ac and i have all the collectibles! make me one i really want to be one so you should pls


----------



## toastia

If I posted a tutorial on how to trade villagers, could it get stickied?


----------



## Flop

Prin said:


> If I posted a tutorial on how to trade villagers, could it get stickied?



Asking for Sticky = No Sticky


----------



## toastia

well whatever no stcky
but if i were to what forum would it go in?


----------



## Kaiaa

What oatmeal incident could have possibly delayed the Easter event? =p


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa said:


> What oatmeal incident could have possibly delayed the Easter event? =p



It exploded.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Kaiaa said:


> What oatmeal incident could have possibly delayed the Easter event? =p



 <~Jer> the only reason im eating oatmeal is so i dont delay the egg hunt even more by going to the store to get milk for cereal


----------



## Jake

i got cold so i changed into my winter pajamas but now under blankets i am too hot 
so do i;
a) stay in my winters put not have blankets over me
b) change back into summer and have blankets over me

i can not decide and its been 5 mins


----------



## Mercedes

Jake. said:


> i got cold so i changed into my winter pajamas but now under blankets i am too hot
> so do i;
> a) stay in my winters put not have blankets over me
> b) change back into summer and have blankets over me
> 
> i can not decide and its been 5 mins



B chose b


----------



## Kaiaa

Jake. said:


> i got cold so i changed into my winter pajamas but now under blankets i am too hot
> so do i;
> a) stay in my winters put not have blankets over me
> b) change back into summer and have blankets over me
> 
> i can not decide and its been 5 mins



B is the obvious choice here. Or get in summer clothes and put an electric blanket on if you have one.


----------



## Zura

When its time for da hunt will there be a thread explaining it? also I feel like changing today I can feel the troll coming! But I must Conceal don't feel

Edit too late Trololololoo


----------



## Jake

Kaiaa said:


> B is the obvious choice here. Or get in summer clothes and put an electric blanket on if you have one.



i am irresponsible and i will probably burn my house down

OK I AM CHANGING INTO SUMMER PAJAMAS THANKS FRIENDS


----------



## Mary

Oatmeal? Really, guys? xD
I never get tired of our child-like admins. Love you guys <3


----------



## Cariad

It's half past!


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

MissNoodle said:


> It's half past!



The Easter event is being delayed due to an oatmeal incident.


----------



## Lassy

TheCreeperHugz said:


> The Easter event is being delayed due to an oatmeal incident.



Delayed until when? :0


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Delayed until when? :0



25 minutes


----------



## Cariad

What!?


----------



## JellyDitto

B-but... THe eggs! I WANT THE EGGS!


----------



## oath2order

29 minutes actually


----------



## JellyDitto

This is bullcrap. -_-


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> 29 minutes actually



It says 11:39 for me  0_o


----------



## Zura

Domowithamustache said:


> B-but... THe eggs! I WANT THE EGGS!



I have already found *2* yay!


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> It says 11:39 for me  0_o



Wait. So at what EDT time?
(going to do homeworks otherwise)


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Lassy said:


> Wait. So at what EDT time?
> (going to do homeworks otherwise)



11:59 a.m. edt


----------



## Cariad

Vaati said:


> I have already found *2* yay!



Troll. Stop being mean.
I know. Let's tt to get the right time to start!


----------



## Mary

MissNoodle said:


> Troll. Stop being mean.
> I know. Let's tt to get the right time to start!



This.


----------



## Caius

Prin said:


> If I posted a tutorial on how to trade villagers, could it get stickied?



Report the post with your request and it'll be considered.



Netflix said:


> Do you have any tattoos or plan on getting one?



I have one on the back of my neck.


----------



## Lassy

Zr388 said:


> Report the post with your request and it'll be considered.
> 
> 
> 
> I have one on the back of my neck.



Many people and I have requested a sticky for my guide :
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?159017-List-of-usual-buying-price-for-collectibles

And I even PMed Kaiaa, and nobody answered me.
Is it normal?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Could somebody at least provide me a reason why they don't want it stickied? I feel like I am ignored :/


----------



## Caius

Lassy said:


> Many people and I have requested a sticky for my guide :
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?159017-List-of-usual-buying-price-for-collectibles
> 
> And I even PMed Kaiaa, and nobody answered me.
> Is it normal?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Could somebody at least provide me a reason why they don't want it stickied? I feel like I am ignored :/



We usually discuss stuff before it's stickied.


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> Many people and I have requested a sticky for my guide :
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?159017-List-of-usual-buying-price-for-collectibles
> 
> And I even PMed Kaiaa, and nobody answered me.
> Is it normal?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Could somebody at least provide me a reason why they don't want it stickied? I feel like I am ignored :/



Because you can't put a set price on any collectibles.  They sell for whatever the buyer wants to pay for them.


----------



## JellyDitto

So... Is the easter egg hunt going to happen or not?


----------



## Zura

What can I do with these *Eggs* I found?


----------



## f11

I think there is nine more minutes until the egg hunt


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Vaati said:


> What do I do with these eggs I found?



Eat them


----------



## Caius

Domowithamustache said:


> So... Is the easter egg hunt going to happen or not?



There's an announcement at the top of the forum.


----------



## Lassy

Zr388 said:


> We usually discuss stuff before it's stickied.



Okay, thanks for the answer. I just wished I was told that before :/


----------



## Flop

*NEW EVENT APPROACHING: The Bell Tree Easter Egg Hunt will be starting around 11:59 AM EDT (delayed due to oatmeal incident) today and continue through tomorrow.*


Don't listen to Vaati.  He's being a troll as usual.  -__-


----------



## Mary

Vaati said:


> What can I do with these *Eggs* I found?



Stuff them up your arse.

(sorry!)


----------



## Zura

PrayingMantis10 said:


> Eat them



Ok they do look good 



Flop said:


> Don't listen to Vaati.  He's being a troll as usual.  -__-


But I tried to conceal don't feel!!!! It doesn't work! Its a lie! ;u;


----------



## Lassy

Vaati said:


> Ok they do look good



hahar. The eggs are like virtual money like the TBT, so you can't see them, duh.


----------



## Cariad

Time!!


----------



## Mary

Note the "about."


----------



## JellyDitto

I'm so confused. how does this work?


----------



## Lassy

Domowithamustache said:


> I'm so confused. how does this work?


it still hasn't started, there'll be a new thread explaining all about it :>


----------



## Zura

I can't escape the curse!


----------



## Kildor

Why is it delayed? Has the person fixed their Oatmeal problem?
Has it even started? 
We don't appreciate the trolling, Vaati.


----------



## oath2order

kildor22 said:


> Why is it delayed? Has the person fixed their Oatmeal problem?
> Had it even started?
> We don't appreciate the trolling, Vaati.



It'll start soon enough. All in good time.


----------



## JellyDitto

I'm getting really impatient..


----------



## monochrom3

Editing stuff takes time to commemorate takes time, so...


----------



## Flop

Domowithamustache said:


> I'm getting really impatient..



Chill.  It will happen.


----------



## Caius

If you can't be patient then don't participate. It'll free up some time for your busy schedule.


----------



## oath2order

Domowithamustache said:


> I'm getting really impatient..



You do realize they are doing this out of their own time and do not have to do an Easter event? Sit down little boy.


----------



## Jacob4

oath2order said:


> You do realize they are doing this out of their own time and do not have to do an Easter event? Sit down little boy.



*Standing ovation.*

( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## jasa11

Hi


----------



## Zura

Everyone look to my signature! click on it, it shows a video on how to defeat a weretroll!


----------



## Kildor

Domowithamustache said:


> I'm getting really impatient..



Be grateful that we are ACTUALLY getting an event. Most forums I see don't have this type of stuff.

Thank you, Jersus.


----------



## Zura

But anyway *Zr388* did it look at her avatar!


----------



## Nerd House

The last 4-5 pages, except for the collectible sticky request, have been nothing but nonsense and spam.

Chill, people.


----------



## jasa11

Yeah appreciate that they are doing this!


----------



## Kammeh

I find it funny that everytime an event or restock happens, everyone flocks to this thread and turns it into a chatroom. xD


----------



## JellyDitto

Okay, let me rephrase that. Why hasn't the event started yet? Is there a problem?
Was the oatmeal emergency fixed? I seriously didn't mean to sound like a jerk..


----------



## Caius

We do have an irc.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Sometimes I wonder if this thread was ever taken seriously.

The club would be an Avatar Club, by the way.


----------



## JoJoCan

its over 12:00 and there is no eggs?


----------



## Caius

NEW EVENT APPROACHING: The Bell Tree Easter Egg Hunt will be starting around 11:59 AM EDT (delayed due to oatmeal incident) today and continue through tomorrow. 

Please realize that we used the word "around" and not "exactly". Thank you.


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> NEW EVENT APPROACHING: The Bell Tree Easter Egg Hunt will be starting around 11:59 AM EDT (delayed due to oatmeal incident) today and continue through tomorrow.
> 
> Please realize that we used the word "around" and not "*eggsactly*". Thank you.



fixed it.


----------



## Superpenguin

I exited out of the original announcement, so I don't see when the announcement gets edited. Will there be a brand-new announcement when the event starts?


----------



## Jacob4

oath2order said:


> fixed it.



qurl

y u gota b so funny...


----------



## Blizzard

Who picked waiting in line for Record Store Day or waiting for collectible?  Oh wait. Did both!  Personally I see nothing wrong with people flocking here. Consider me a flock.


----------



## Cariad

Blizzard said:


> Who picked waiting in line for Record Store Day or waiting for collectible?  Oh wait. Did both!  Personally I see nothing wrong with people flocking here. Consider me a flock.


Same! I must be a flock too.
By the way, how often does the auto save happen??


----------



## Kanapachi

There's something called patience. Y'all should try it.


----------



## BellGreen

Kanapachi said:


> There's something called patience. Y'all should try it.



^^^
So much posts in the Ask the Staff thread o.o Half of them aren't even questions


----------



## Zura

I have no idea what you guys are even talking about!!! Just wait!!!!!  And have a nice day.


----------



## jasa11

I bet you all shower naked!Geez!


----------



## JellyDitto

jasa11 said:


> I bet you all shower naked!Geez!



I must not be normal. I shower with all my clothes on.


----------



## Gandalf

Confirmed, second easter egg for posting in here 10 times.


----------



## JoJoCan

How do u get thme?


----------



## JellyDitto

So has it started?


----------



## amemome

lol the scam on that thread was too enticing for me... i want my bells back


----------



## PurplPanda

Will one of the staff members give me their eggs?


----------



## Ashtot

Where is the fifth egg?


----------



## Cudon

Has the event even started yet? I'm confused.


----------



## Chessa

it has started


----------



## Noofle

Not sure where to start for the egg hunt?


----------



## Caius

DO NOT POST EGG STUFF HERE. TAKE THE WHEEL, OATH.


----------



## oath2order

Zr388 said:


> DO NOT POST EGG STUFF HERE. TAKE THE WHEEL, OATH.



I've got my eyes on you people and I will forward anything that looks like a hint to Jamie and/or Jeremy.


----------



## Noofle

Is this the place to ask questions about an event? I have never participated in one so I am a bit confused....sorry.


----------



## Zura

I got 5 eggs can I buy it?


----------



## Caius

Noofle said:


> Is this the place to ask questions about an event? I have never participated in one so I am a bit confused....sorry.



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?165458-TBT-s-Second-Annual-Easter-Egg-Hunt


----------



## toastia

vaatie you arent funny


----------



## Noofle

Thank you!


----------



## oath2order

Noofle said:


> Thank you!



It's pretty fun, you'll enjoy it!

- - - Post Merge - - -

A quote from Jamie/Zr388 from Mumble:

One person has already been banned for ruining the event. If you are going to sell eggs, give away hints, give away eggs, or ruin the event for other people when there is actual effort going in for searching for them, then I am not afraid to give an infraction or suspend the account until the event is over. Happy Easter!


----------



## amemome

i fell for the scam and got 100 tbt bells taken.  will there be reimbursements or are we SOL?


----------



## iamnothyper

who broke the site just seconds ago?? ;o


----------



## Aesthetic

Are you a rebel and use Q-tips to clean your ear?


----------



## MrPicklez

Do you like bacon?


----------



## Lassy

Are people who cheat going to be banned from the event? Or get a warning? I reported several people already :9


----------



## Blizzard

Asking the staff?.how are people buying multiple eggs or eggs that cost 9 eggs when only 7 clues were available?  I'm just curious and nobody responds to my questions on any board.


----------



## Jeremy

Blizzard said:


> Asking the staff….how are people buying multiple eggs or eggs that cost 9 eggs when only 7 clues were available?  I'm just curious and nobody responds to my questions on any board.



Link to someone who has more than 7.


----------



## Justin

Lassy said:


> Are people who cheat going to be banned from the event? Or get a warning? I reported several people already :9



I believe we've been giving out warnings. If I personally see anyone cheat again after a warning, *I'll be removing their easter items and egg currency. You've been warned!*


----------



## Dandie

Are any of you staff addicted to the Frozen Heart song?

Cuz I am.


----------



## WatashiWantsWaffles

How do I send Wi-Fi feedback to others?


----------



## PurplPanda

Thunder can I have your pokeball



- - - Post Merge - - -

How about now


----------



## monochrom3

How do I find clue eggs? Do I have to search each page till I found a notifier or on a thread?


----------



## Thunder

monochrom3 said:


> How do I find clue eggs? Do I have to search each page till I found a notifier or on a thread?



Most of the clues usually pertain to the thread title itself, for instance if one of the clues were "This Easter Egg hunt is nothing to sneeze at", you might find the answer in a thread like this.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

My friend coming to my house and we gonna play ACNL together, my friend is one of the tbt member but I am afraid if she login using my house wifi will it be in result as having duplicate account? >< but of cause we each have our own phone/ipad/laptop just she might be using my wifi to login to her account only.


----------



## Flop

sn0wxyuki said:


> My friend coming to my house and we gonna play ACNL together, my friend is one of the tbt member but I am afraid if she login using my house wifi will it be in result as having duplicate account? >< but of cause we each have our own phone/ipad/laptop just she might be using my wifi to login to her account only.



It will have the same IP address, but it won't really be a duplicate account. As long as you give a heads up to the Mods, I don't think they will have any reason to be suspicious of you.


----------



## Cariad

MissNoodle said:


> Same! I must be a flock too.
> By the way, how often does the auto save happen??



Just want to bring up this question.


----------



## Lassy

I got a question: when does the event end?
Like that I can know when I should buy the collectible eggs before they are gone c:


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lassy said:


> I got a question: when does the event end?
> Like that I can know when I should buy the collectible eggs before they are gone c:



No idea. I'm just sort of hiding until it's over.


----------



## Flop

Is asking for hints considered cheating?  Because I've reported several people who have PM'd me asking for the links.


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> Is asking for hints considered cheating?  Because I've reported several people who have PM'd me asking for the links.



Ughh it's so annoying! I keep getting pms from people asking for me to tell them the answers. Just ignoring them for now.


----------



## Justin

Flop said:


> Is asking for hints considered cheating?  Because I've reported several people who have PM'd me asking for the links.





Yui Z said:


> Ughh it's so annoying! I keep getting pms from people asking for me to tell them the answers. Just ignoring them for now.



I've already removed one person's eggs for continually begging others. Please report anything you get and we'll look into it.


----------



## Cory

If we have leftover eggs can we convert them to TBT bells?


----------



## Flop

I made one earlier. ;-;


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> I've already removed one person's eggs for continually begging others. Please report anything you get and we'll look into it.



Were they...bEGGing others?


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> Were they...bEGGing others?



You didn't.


----------



## Aizu

oath2order said:


> Were they...bEGGing others?



(｡-_-｡) No. Just no....
That was painful...


----------



## Pusheen

Can a mod or someone tell me the numbers of the eggs i have left please?


----------



## Thunder

oath2order said:


> Were they...bEGGing others?



That's one way to crack a joke.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder said:


> That's one way to crack a joke.



I'm trying to give you a warning for this post but I can't!!!


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm trying to give you a warning for this post but I can't!!!



That's eggcelent for him. I'm eggstatic that he's not getting the warning. I think most people feel the same, eggcept some people think that these jokes are getting eggceedingly stupid. I think that's an eggstreme reaction, don't you think?

I think I've egghausted all my puns, though this has certainly eggceeded expectations.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I think I've egghausted all my puns, though this has certainly eggceeded expectations.



When it boils down to it, it's still pretty annoying.


----------



## LyraVale

Thunder said:


> That's one way to crack a joke.



Don't you mean "crack a yolk"?


----------



## lumineerin

Hello! I'm not too sure if this belongs here, but I hope it does! (Someone advised me to put it here!)
So last Wednesday I wanted to reset my game, and I found someone through the forums to hold my stuff for me. I finally found a town that I liked, so on Thursday morning I PMed the person who was holding my things and I told them I was ready to collect them! I wasn't too worried, and later they got back to me. However, they said that they were too busy. So, on Friday night, I PMed them again and asked if they could let me get my stuff back. I still haven't gotten a response, even though I PMed them last night as well. Is there anything I can do? I feel like I'm not going to get my things back. ):


----------



## sn0wxyuki

emcconville said:


> Hello! I'm not too sure if this belongs here, but I hope it does! (Someone advised me to put it here!)
> So last Wednesday I wanted to reset my game, and I found someone through the forums to hold my stuff for me. I finally found a town that I liked, so on Thursday morning I PMed the person who was holding my things and I told them I was ready to collect them! I wasn't too worried, and later they got back to me. However, they said that they were too busy. So, on Friday night, I PMed them again and asked if they could let me get my stuff back. I still haven't gotten a response, even though I PMed them last night as well. Is there anything I can do? I feel like I'm not going to get my things back. ):



Try pm the person again, it could be he/she is really busy or I am sorry you might need to face the worst of not getting your things back >< is this person trustable? Do you know them well to have them hold your items at the beginning?


----------



## Lassy

I've reported people who have made duplicate account just for the sake of selling eggs. 
Those people have managed to sell their eggs made through this way.
Will they get their TBT taken back, or something?
I don't find it fair that they making duplicate accounts for the sake of getting eggs, and then sell them to get TBT bells :/
I've got screens if needed.


----------



## Flop

They'll just trace the IP's and ban the original accounts


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> They'll just trace the IP's and ban the original accounts



I'm guessing that it's a temporary ban, so they'll keep the bells and collectibles they've made then ):

- - - Post Merge - - -

This isn't dissuasive enough :/


----------



## Flop

Lassy said:


> I'm guessing that it's a temporary ban, so they'll keep the bells and collectibles they've made then ):
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This isn't dissuasive enough :/




No, all their collectibles and bells will be confiscated.


----------



## Cory

Will be be able to trade in leftover eggs for TBT bells?


----------



## Farobi

Will there be steps on how a clue leads to an egg? 

Looking at you, Clue 9


----------



## Skyfall

How long will the egg collectibles be availble in the shop?  Will they also disppear at 11 pm?


----------



## Lassy

Cory said:


> Will be be able to trade in leftover eggs for TBT bells?



Oh that's be good :9


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Cory said:


> Will be be able to trade in leftover eggs for TBT bells?



Even just for 1 bells each will be good =x I gonna waste my last one cause cannot find it lol *give up*


----------



## Nerd House

Flop said:


> They'll just trace the IP's and ban the original accounts



What if you live in a household of several people who all have internet on the same router? All the IP's could show up exactly the same. I was telling my roommate Vanessa about this egg hunt and she was thinking about making an account to try it out.


----------



## Lassy

Adol the Red said:


> What if you live in a household of several people who all have internet on the same router? All the IP's could show up exactly the same. I was telling my roommate Vanessa about this egg hunt and she was thinking about making an account to try it out.



Yeah but some are really obvious. Accounts with NO posts, no avatar, and for which the eggs were gifted like 30 minutes after they signed up is waaaay too suspicious.


----------



## Cudon

Lassy said:


> Yeah but some are really obvious. Accounts with NO posts, no avatar, and for which the eggs were gifted like 30 minutes after they signed up is waaaay too suspicious.


Also all of the eggs were redeemed in like 1-2 minutes


----------



## Nerd House

Collectibles can only be gifted once, right? Or am I mistaken?


----------



## Lassy

Adol the Red said:


> Collectibles can only be gifted once, right? Or am I mistaken?



No, as many times as you want except for birthstones which can only be gifted once :0


----------



## Nerd House

Lassy said:


> No, as many times as you want except for birthstones which can only be gifted once :0



AH! Ok, thats where I got mixed up xD I just remembered wrong.

Well, guess I'll tell Vanessa to not worry about coming on, don't want her or myself to get in trouble :/


----------



## Yui Z

Adol the Red said:


> What if you live in a household of several people who all have internet on the same router? All the IP's could show up exactly the same. I was telling my roommate Vanessa about this egg hunt and she was thinking about making an account to try it out.


Me and my sister used to share a computer (we don't anymore, since she got a new laptop for her birthday) and she signed up for TBT using it. I don't even think I've ever seen her post anywhere before since she's more of a lurker. I even asked her why she bothered making an account if she was only interested in lurking every now and then. Geez I don't understand her sometimes. I pmed her a couple of times when she was away, and she answered so I assume that she logs on every now and then. 

Honestly though, it's silly how people made new accounts for virtual currency. You only need one account after all.


----------



## f11

Lassy said:


> Yeah but some are really obvious. Accounts with NO posts, no avatar, and for which the eggs were gifted like 30 minutes after they signed up is waaaay too suspicious.


Yeah, and some don't even bother to get new creative usernames.


----------



## LyraVale

How can I close a thread I started in Brewster's Cafe?


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

LyraVale said:


> How can I close a thread I started in Brewster's Cafe?



Report it asking for a mod to close it for you


----------



## Zura

Do you give special treat meant to people like Jake?


----------



## Party Poison

Dinomates said:


> Also all of the eggs were redeemed in like 1-2 minutes



I actually would need to disagree with this.  I offered my spare Togepi egg to someone and they never responded so I offered it to another and they both responded.  I felt bad so I gave the other person my egg.  Me being a sad potato, my boyfriend joined just to give me his egg even though he hates forums, haha.  Don't get me wrong, he posted like twice and lurks now.  :>  My point is, he gave me the egg right after making his account and getting enough eggs for the Togepi egg.  The mp3 one drove him crazy, haha.  

I think to save the mods/admins grief from misunderstandings, they should require some form of proof like Lassy has to validate it so they don't need to sift through all the new people and fake accounts from event period.  As unfair as that is, it should be fair to people like me and my boyfriend, people with siblings and one computer, roommates with one computer, etc.


----------



## ilikewaffles

Vaati said:


> Do you give special treat meant to people like Jake?



Who is jake?

Also, why is basically everything sold out in the shop? Are these collectible things even of any value?


----------



## f11

Why is Justin nicknamed Jubs? Where did the "b" come from?


----------



## Jennifer

Donevor said:


> I actually would need to disagree with this.  I offered my spare Togepi egg to someone and they never responded so I offered it to another and they both responded.  I felt bad so I gave the other person my egg.  Me being a sad potato, my boyfriend joined just to give me his egg even though he hates forums, haha.  Don't get me wrong, he posted like twice and lurks now.  :>  My point is, he gave me the egg right after making his account and getting enough eggs for the Togepi egg.  The mp3 one drove him crazy, haha.
> 
> I think to save the mods/admins grief from misunderstandings, they should require some form of proof like Lassy has to validate it so they don't need to sift through all the new people and fake accounts from event period.  As unfair as that is, it should be fair to people like me and my boyfriend, people with siblings and one computer, roommates with one computer, etc.



Honestly, if we see activity on both accounts, we'll usually ask unless we find specific proof where they say it's an alt account., We even have a list for family members or people who live with their significant other who may also be on the forum just for reference. 

(Thank you again for the egg btw T~T <3)

Edit: And just to add, if you've read the rules and know no alt accounts are allowed, most people will PM a mod/admin right away to say "hey, I have my boyfriend/girlfriend/sibling/family member/roommate/etc. also joining up, is that okay?" and yeah. 



Lassy said:


> No, as many times as you want except for birthstones which can only be gifted once :0



Birthstones can be gifted multiple times as well actually. Just nobody can have more than one in their inventory at a time. So like if you tried to send me a April Birthstone, it wouldn't work, but you can send it to ilikewaffles and they can give it back to you if they wanted or to someone else who doesn't have one. 

The only items that can't be gifted are ones that aren't supposed to be around or "trophy" ones so even if people don't want them, they are stuck with them :/


----------



## Bowie

ccemuka said:


> Why is Justin nicknamed Jubs? Where did the "b" come from?



It's a conspiracy, mate.


----------



## Caius

Who is Jubs?


----------



## Bowie

Zr388 said:


> Who is Jubs?



Justin.


----------



## ilikewaffles

Jennifer said:


> We even have a list for family members or people who live with their significant other who may also be on the forum just for reference.



Whoa, a list sounds scary. Also, I'm using university wifi so how does that work? Cause I don't think I'm the only one in my school on TBT. Or maybe I am, who knows.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Justin.



Who Jub.


----------



## Bowie

Zr388 said:


> Who Jub.



It's a nickname for Justin.


----------



## PurplPanda

May I make an official "sing this Katy Perry song with me" thread?


----------



## Gandalf

No you can not. no. just no.

please no.

please.


----------



## Kirito

Nevermind; question/issue was resolved!


----------



## Yui Z

Jennifer said:


> The only items that can't be gifted are *ones that aren't supposed to be around* or "trophy" ones so even if people don't want them, they are stuck with them :/


Why aren't some collectibles supposed to be around?


----------



## Caius

Yui Z said:


> Why aren't some collectibles supposed to be around?



Stuff earned that shouldn't be distributed.


----------



## Kildor

What post is valid to be reported as "starting a flame war?"


----------



## Caius

kildor22 said:


> What post is valid to be reported as "starting a flame war?"



Everyone involved.


----------



## Flop

How many people were banned for the Easter event?


----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> How many people were banned for the Easter event?



Probably just me unless they did ban more

Btw I am not mad any more wanna know why?

 I realized what I did finally.
 I thought you were going to ban me until the event was over.
 I am Christian which means I cant hold a grudge.


....also are warnings being given out any more? like if I got a pm or something say like "Please stop or you will be banned" that would of stopped me right then and there.


----------



## Heisenberg

Vaati said:


> Probably just me unless they did ban more
> 
> Btw I am not mad any more wanna know why?
> 
> I realized what I did finally.
> I thought you were going to ban me until the event was over.
> I am Christian which means I cant hold a grudge.
> 
> 
> ....also are warnings being given out any more? like if I got a pm or something say like "Please stop or you will be banned" that would of stopped me right then and there.



I don't know man, I'm pretty sure multiple mods told you in multiple posts to stop and that should be sufficient warning enough.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also who has the post posts on TBT? :0


----------



## Zura

Heisenberg said:


> I don't know man, I'm pretty sure multiple mods told you in multiple posts to stop and that should be sufficient warning enough.



They did? I guess I didn't see them XD


----------



## Flop

Heisenberg said:


> I don't know man, I'm pretty sure multiple mods told you in multiple posts to stop and that should be sufficient warning enough.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also who has the post posts on TBT? :0




http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?3-Bulerias


----------



## oath2order

Heisenberg said:


> I don't know man, I'm pretty sure multiple mods told you in multiple posts to stop and that should be sufficient warning enough.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also who has the post posts on TBT? :0



http://www.belltreeforums.com/membe...tafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=posts&order=DESC

This lists all users by post count


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/membe...tafter=&lastpostbefore=&sort=posts&order=DESC
> 
> This lists all users by post count



*coughcough*

You're a little late there, Oath


----------



## joey963

How do I delete my account?


----------



## Zura

joey963 said:


> How do I delete my account?


You can't...


----------



## joey963

...... 0.o


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> *coughcough*
> 
> You're a little late there, Oath



You just linked to Bulerias. My thing linked to errybody.



joey963 said:


> How do I delete my account?



You can't. You can try requesting to a mod or admin (I don't remember who), that your account be disabled, but they really don't do that too often.

How come you'd like to delete your account?


----------



## Cariad

Is the sex thread appropriate. It is disturbing me. I don't think kids should be finding out about it from strangers. It should be from parents or teachers, or another .more appropriate person.


----------



## Farobi

oath2order said:


> How come you'd like to delete your account?



He told me that he was giving away all his video games which encouraged him to delete all his AC Forum accounts.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys you really need to stop asking us to delete your accounts. How hard is it to *just leave*?


Change your password to something random and change your email if you're so determined to prevent yourself from having access to your account.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MissNoodle said:


> Is the sex thread appropriate. It is disturbing me. I don't think kids should be finding out about it from strangers. It should be from parents or teachers, or another .more appropriate person.



To be honest, this is the internet. If they don't read it here they for sure will read it somewhere else and it's likely those other places could be a lot worse. Heck, they're just as likely to read it on facebook. And even more likely to read it on sites like tumblr.

As long as it doesn't get out of control it should be fine.


----------



## Cariad

Prof Gallows said:


> To be honest, this is the internet. If they don't read it here they for sure will read it somewhere else and it's likely those other places could be a lot worse. Heck, they're just as likely to read it on facebook. And even more likely to read it on sites like tumblr.
> 
> As long as it doesn't get out of control it should be fine.



Ok. I was wondering if I should be repling, but I'll continue, sensibly.


----------



## Hyoshido

Same thing with Noodle but is there a way to "block" threads?

I'm actually getting a headache because it's getting so awkward and the fact I see it constantly getting bumped isn't helping.


----------



## Kaiaa

Like most Mature discussions, we will give it a chance. If it gets out of hand or the staff feels like the thread has served it purpose on the Bell Tree it will be removed.


----------



## Alienfish

This is mostly because I'm curious, but when did it become a staff thing to have 150x150 avatars as opposed to the 100x100 or 150x100 with the extension?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jun said:


> This is mostly because I'm curious, but when did it become a staff thing to have 150x150 avatars as opposed to the 100x100 or 150x100 with the extension?



Think it's always been like that. Just one of the perks of being staff.


----------



## Caius

Iirc wasn't there an item that used to be around to make it 150/150 that isn't sold anymore?


----------



## Jas0n

Jun said:


> This is mostly because I'm curious, but when did it become a staff thing to have 150x150 avatars as opposed to the 100x100 or 150x100 with the extension?



We used to allow users to buy 150 height avatars but it became an issue because it was extending the forum page too much. An extra 50px on everybody's avatars made for exceedingly long pages with lots of wasted space that could've been used for content.

This was of course before we fixed a bug with the user information section that was causing an excessive amount of this stretching. Now that it's fixed it's possible that we could bring back 150px height in the shop but I think it's something we'd like to be a little more exclusive. 

So, you may see it make an appearance again in the future, but it'll likely be something harder to obtain.


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Probably just me unless they did ban more
> 
> Btw I am not mad any more wanna know why?
> 
> I realized what I did finally.
> I thought you were going to ban me until the event was over.
> I am Christian which means I cant hold a grudge.
> 
> 
> ....also are warnings being given out any more? like if I got a pm or something say like "Please stop or you will be banned" that would of stopped me right then and there.



Fairly sure I warned you numerous times.



Jas0n said:


> We used to allow users to buy 150 height avatars but it became an issue because it was extending the forum page too much. An extra 50px on everybody's avatars made for exceedingly long pages with lots of wasted space that could've been used for content.
> 
> This was of course before we fixed a bug with the user information section that was causing an excessive amount of this stretching. Now that it's fixed it's possible that we could bring back 150px height in the shop but I think it's something we'd like to be a little more exclusive.
> 
> So, you may see it make an appearance again in the future, but it'll likely be something harder to obtain.



Oh man I have some ideas for "harder to obtain"


----------



## Alienfish

Jas0n said:


> We used to allow users to buy 150 height avatars but it became an issue because it was extending the forum page too much. An extra 50px on everybody's avatars made for exceedingly long pages with lots of wasted space that could've been used for content.
> 
> This was of course before we fixed a bug with the user information section that was causing an excessive amount of this stretching. Now that it's fixed it's possible that we could bring back 150px height in the shop but I think it's something we'd like to be a little more exclusive.
> 
> So, you may see it make an appearance again in the future, but it'll likely be something harder to obtain.



Makes sense, the current rate makes them look extremely stretches while yours look normal :3


----------



## Yui Z

Jas0n said:


> So, you may see it make an appearance again in the future, but it'll likely be something harder to obtain.



Couldn't you just make it cost a bomb? Then only the rich TBT users would buy it.


----------



## Alienfish

^^^ teehee. well, yes it would be nice since the 150x100 looks a bit odd unless you have skills or find a good pic ;p


----------



## Caius

Jun said:


> ^^^ teehee. well, yes it would be nice since the 150x100 looks a bit odd unless you have skills or find a good pic ;p



Just crop your pic down.


----------



## PurplPanda

Favorite soda?


----------



## hagabuki

If I can ask here, where can I go to pm a mod? I'm stupid and I don't know who to talk to


----------



## Prof Gallows

hagabuki said:


> If I can ask here, where can I go to pm a mod? I'm stupid and I don't know who to talk to



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showgroups.php


That's the easiest way. If you find any of our posts you can click our names and a PM option will show up as well.


----------



## Caius

PurplPanda said:


> Favorite soda?



Baja Blast.


----------



## Cory

How much stuff can you stuff in a stuffie until you stuffie stuffed enough stuff?


----------



## Kaiaa

Cory said:


> How much stuff can you stuff in a stuffie until you stuffie stuffed enough stuff?



We can only stuff as much stuff in a stuffie as a stuffie can be stuffed.


----------



## Cory

Kaiaa said:


> We can only stuff as much stuff in a stuffie as a stuffie can be stuffed.



How unfortunate  My condolences.


----------



## Byngo

What was your happiest day on TBT? That you can recall anyways.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> Baja Blast.



Having some of that right now. It's in flipping bottles now yo.





Lunatic said:


> What was your happiest day on TBT? That you can recall anyways.



The fair, without a doubt. I had a lot of fun planning it and organizing it while it was going on.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Having some of that right now. It's in flipping bottles now yo.



WAIT WHAT



Lunatic said:


> What was your happiest day on TBT? That you can recall anyways.



TODAY IF WHAT GALLOWS SAYS IS TRUE


----------



## Cory

Zr388 said:


> WAIT WHAT
> 
> 
> 
> TODAY IF WHAT GALLOWS SAYS IS TRUE


What does the mythical Gallows say?


----------



## Thunder

PurplPanda said:


> Favorite soda?



Love me some A&W Root Beer.



Lunatic said:


> What was your happiest day on TBT? That you can recall anyways.



...

...

...

Hold on, I'm thinking.


----------



## Nerd House

How do you do the small spoiler and place it where ever you want?

Also, how do you code tables into a post on this forum?


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> Love me some A&W Root Beer.
> 
> 
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> ...
> 
> Hold on, I'm thinking.



Proof we don't have good days anymore.


----------



## Jennifer

Lunatic said:


> What was your happiest day on TBT? That you can recall anyways.



When I had a pink name.


----------



## Thunder

Zr388 said:


> Proof we don't have good days anymore.



The... happiest day is the day that's yet to come. 



Adol the Red said:


> How do you do the small spoiler and place it where ever you want?
> 
> Also, how do you code tables into a post on this forum?



I haven't messed around with it a whole lot, but you're gonna need tables for that.





Spoiler: wow



a





Spoiler: neat



b





Spoiler: tubular



c





Spoiler: super rad



e




You'll probably need to tweak the alignment if you want to change it's placement.

You can find the icon for tables right under the bold icon.


----------



## Thunder

JEREMY WHAT DID YOU DO TO MY POST


----------



## Caius

I'm crying


----------



## VioletPrincess

What is your biggest regret in life?


----------



## Caius

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What is your biggest regret in life?



Let's not


----------



## Thunder

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What is your biggest regret in life?



Too deep for me, I'll stay here in my kiddie pool, thank ya very much.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Ah ok.  On a happier note.  What is your favourite flavour of gum?


----------



## Thunder

Hm, I don't know if I have one, I don't chew a ton of gum unless i'm traveling.


----------



## Kaiaa

SakuraPrimrose said:


> What is your biggest regret in life?



Regrets are best kept buried. 


SakuraPrimrose said:


> Ah ok.  On a happier note.  What is your favourite flavour of gum?


Cinnamon flavor is the best!


----------



## Zura

Probably a stupid question but can you find where we live and stuff based on our ip?


----------



## lumineerin

sn0wxyuki said:


> Try pm the person again, it could be he/she is really busy or I am sorry you might need to face the worst of not getting your things back >< is this person trustable? Do you know them well to have them hold your items at the beginning?



The problem is that I have tried to contact them through messages and on their visitor page thing, but they have not responded to me even though they have posted on other posts and have been online recently.


----------



## Thunder

emcconville said:


> The problem is that I have tried to contact them through messages and on their visitor page thing, but they have not responded to me even though they have posted on other posts and have been online recently.



if you feel said person is taking too long to respond, you can always give them a negative rating. Negative ratings can be removed if need be, so in the event it was all just a misunderstanding and your stuff was returned, let one of us know and we can remove it.



Vaati said:


> Probably a stupid question but can you find where we live and stuff based on our ip?



You'd have to ask Gallows, he's the one that "handles" the rulebreakers.


----------



## Cariad

How often do you have to tell people off for goodbye posts?


----------



## Cariad

Also, what does a sage do?


----------



## Justin

MissNoodle said:


> How often do you have to tell people off for goodbye posts?



Too often.



MissNoodle said:


> Also, what does a sage do?



Nothing. They are former staff, but have zero powers.


----------



## Lassy

Vaati said:


> Probably a stupid question but can you find where we live and stuff based on our ip?



I used to own a forum, and when I checked their IP, it did tell which country they lived and the town where we live. But the IP doesn't always give the EXACT address where you live, according to mine, I live in a pond (which is not the case), but the pond is like located a few meters away from my home. So yeah, they know which country you live, which town you live, but the address can sometimes be exact, sometimes not. The IP tells a lot xD


----------



## heirabbit

I understand that mods are busy and have to take care of personal life b how long do mods usually take to respond through pm messages?
because I'm hoping that the accidental negative wifi-rating on page 5 will be changed to neutral/positive.


----------



## Caius

heirabbit said:


> I understand that mods are busy and have to take care of personal life b how long do mods usually take to respond through pm messages?
> because I'm hoping that the accidental negative wifi-rating on page 5 will be changed to neutral/positive.



It's easier to just report something so that all the mods can see it and one can handle it.


----------



## Nerd House

2 Questions:

1) Does my new signature meet the signature guidelines?
2) Iv'e been told my Visitor Messages are off, yet they are turned on in my Profile General Settings. What could be the problem?


----------



## Yui Z

Care to share your most embarrassing moment(s)? x3


----------



## Zura

Adol the Red said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1) Does my new signature meet the signature guidelines?
> 2) Iv'e been told my Visitor Messages are off, yet they are turned on in my Profile General Settings. What could be the problem?


Goto settings then click on privacy settings and turn VMs to everyone


----------



## sej

Why would you want to know where we live?


----------



## Kaiaa

Adol the Red said:


> 2 Questions:
> 
> 1) Does my new signature meet the signature guidelines?
> 2) Iv'e been told my Visitor Messages are off, yet they are turned on in my Profile General Settings. What could be the problem?



1) Yes it does
2) Go to Profile Privacy and make sure you don't have "your contacts" or "your friends" selected for VM


Sej said:


> Why would you want to know where we live?



We don't care to know where people live, we don't even check that.


----------



## sej

Kaiaa said:


> We don't care to know where people live, we don't even check that.



Oh, oki!


----------



## Nerd House

Kaiaa said:


> 1) Yes it does
> 2) Go to Profile Privacy and make sure you don't have "your contacts" or "your friends" selected for VM



Thank you. I completely forgot about those settings.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Probably a stupid question but can you find where we live and stuff based on our ip?



Not exactly where you live, but most IP addresses list your state at the end of the IP.


----------



## Caius

I'm going to put up some information later today. If you notice your thread is missing or you've received a warning for something, it may be covered in the informative material.


----------



## Zura

Can I make an ad thread? and if yes where?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Can I make an ad thread? and if yes where?



No. If you're advertising anything it has to stay in your signature. We don't allow threads for advertising.


----------



## Cariad

Please mention me vaati. <3


----------



## Lassy

What is your favorite color? x)


----------



## Yui Z

Yui Z said:


> Care to share your most embarrassing moment(s)? x3



Question bump


----------



## Zura

Is it Better to bid when you first see the auction or when its almost over?


----------



## Nerd House

Vaati said:


> Is it Better to bid when you first see the auction or when its almost over?



Depends on the item, how long the auction is, and how active it is.

In real life, bidding goes really fast, and generally if 2 or more people want something bad enough, they end up paying out the a** for it because they keep one-upping each other's bids. If it's not a popular item or anything that could fetech a higher resell price, they generally go at the end of the auction for cheap.

On here though, if no one bids, the auction usually gets extended and then people start bidding. Depends on when the auction is posted.  Some people also like to have the basic auction info listed:

Starting Bid
Minimum Bid Increment
Buyout
Auction End Time

...before they even make a bid. This is because if an end date is firm, they can wait til the last minute or so and bid the lowest they can and win. If you bid while the auction is new and its a coveted item/pokemon, the price will only go up because people will get into a bid war over it xD


----------



## Flop

Did TBT get a small update, or is my ipod just making the page look weird?


----------



## Kildor

Flop said:


> Did TBT get a small update, or is my ipod just making the page look weird?
> View attachment 42029



Looks like a weird looking bug to me. Flash maybe? 
Also, heh. Those pictures I posted.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Probably just a loading error with your phone.




Yui Z said:


> Question bump



NOPE.


----------



## Caius

Dang Gallows, share the wealth.


----------



## Yui Z

Prof Gallows said:


> Probably just a loading error with your phone.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> NOPE.



I'm already making assumptions.  Nah, joking. 

Have post merges been removed? I've seen lots of people posting right after their other posts without it merging. They weren't double posts either and it doesn't say they've been edited.


----------



## Zura

What is the name of the regular font?


----------



## Jennifer

Lassy said:


> What is your favorite color? x)



Pink. Followed by White (I don't care if it's a shade) and Ocean colors like Seafoam, Turquoise, Teal. Also fond of pastel green and jungle/shamrock green.


----------



## Zura

Why did I get this?



			
				Resetti said:
			
		

> Dear Vaati,
> 
> You have received a warning at The Bell Tree Forums.
> 
> Reason:
> -------
> Post Quality
> 
> Posts such as this one are essentially spam and are against our Post Quality rules at TBT. You need to put more thoughts into your posts in the future.
> -------
> 
> Original Post:
> https://www.belltreeforums.com/xf/posts/2842435/
> 
> 
> 
> The amount of all these threads...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Warnings serve as a reminder to you of the forum's rules, which you are expected to understand and follow. If you feel you received this warning unfairly, you can click "Report" below this private message to flag it for review.
> 
> All the best,
> The Bell Tree Forums
Click to expand...


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> Why did I get this?


Can't you read? It's spam.


----------



## Zura

Mariah said:


> Can't you read? It's spam.


It wasn't spam...


----------



## Mariah

Vaati said:


> It wasn't spam...


Explain to me how posting it was beneficial to the thread.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> It wasn't spam...



It is spam. Your post didn't have anything to do with the topic.


----------



## Flop

Was Miranda a former Mod or Admin?


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> Was Miranda a former Mod or Admin?



Mod.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zr388 said:


> Mod.



Both, actually. lol


----------



## Trundle

Have any of you ever considered stepping down from your mod/admin position? Due to stress/lack of interest/etc.?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Trundle said:


> Have any of you ever considered stepping down from your mod/admin position? Due to stress/lack of interest/etc.?



I used to take breaks that lasted anywhere from a couple of days to two weeks.

It really does get pretty stressful sometimes. We have to deal with A LOT more than just doing reports.


----------



## Trundle

Prof Gallows said:


> I used to take breaks that lasted anywhere from a couple of days to two weeks.
> 
> It really does get pretty stressful sometimes. We have to deal with A LOT more than just doing reports.



Yeah, I can understand that. You probably get hate mail and all sometimes as well, and just a lot of crap that puts you down. Thanks mods, for putting up with all the stress and crap to make this forum run great!


----------



## Caius

Trundle said:


> Yeah, I can understand that. You probably get hate mail and all sometimes as well, and just a lot of crap that puts you down. Thanks mods, for putting up with all the stress and crap to make this forum run great!



NO THANKS TO YOU TRUNDLE. GOD YOU MAKE MY JOB DIFFICULT.

Okay no, you're right but sometimes it's worth it.

Thanks <3


----------



## Flop

I think Trundle was hacked. XD

Anyways, you guys do a great job keeping everything together. Keep it up


----------



## Jennifer

Trundle said:


> Have any of you ever considered stepping down from your mod/admin position? Due to stress/lack of interest/etc.?



I wouldn't be surprised if most had--I know I have. Not because of stress (I'm stressed like 99.9% of the time) or lack of interest though (AC = <3 and I find modding fun, personally). 

I know some people wish I wasn't a mod too.


----------



## Aesthetic

What does it take to get permabanned jw


----------



## Zeiro

can a mod please contact me about my recent infraction and deleted post if possible thank you


----------



## Gandalf

I love all the mods. They are still my children.

**** admins.


----------



## Zura

So did the (Ghosts) help hide easter eggs?

I am a ghost...wait what no I ain't! I like spaghetti


----------



## Flop

Do Mods prefer to be petted from top to bottom or bottom to top?


----------



## lumineerin

Hello! I'm not too sure if this belongs here, but I hope it does! (Someone advised me to put it here!)
So last Wednesday I wanted to reset my game, and I found someone through the forums to hold my stuff for me. I finally found a town that I liked, so on Thursday morning I PMed the person who was holding my things and I told them I was ready to collect them! I wasn't too worried, and later they got back to me. However, they said that they were too busy. So, on Friday night, I PMed them again and asked if they could let me get my stuff back. I still haven't gotten a response, even though I PMed them last night as well. Is there anything I can do? I feel like I'm not going to get my things back. ):

^^ So I know I put this up before, but after giving the user a little more time, I decided to give him a negative wifi rating and ignore him. Is there anything else I can do?


----------



## Gnome

thunder, are you human













































or are you dancer?


----------



## sej

Is my signature to big?


----------



## Jake

Reizo said:


> can a mod please contact me about my recent infraction and deleted post if possible thank you



me too pls mods where r u


----------



## Trundle

Jubs, how was that 6.6 earthquake? Please share story.


----------



## Kaiaa

Sej said:


> Is my signature to big?



Yes it's way to big. Try to fit everything into this box + line of standard text outside the box (Standard text does NOT include a spoiler)


----------



## radical6

Jennifer said:


> Pink. Followed by White (I don't care if it's a shade) and Ocean colors like Seafoam, Turquoise, Teal. Also fond of pastel green and jungle/shamrock green.



team pink for the win!!! 

what time do you usually go to bed?


----------



## sej

Is it ok now? Would it be ok to add a spoiler at the bottom?


----------



## Zura

Is my current signature breaking any rules?


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> Is my current signature breaking any rules?



Your signature size is fine.


----------



## Zura

Where are all le mods?


----------



## Jennifer

tsundere said:


> team pink for the win!!!
> 
> what time do you usually go to bed?



11PM-2AM on average.


----------



## Yui Z

What happened to post merges? I keep seeing users (and a couple of mods) managing to post twice one after the other, without a post merge.


----------



## Byngo

Has a staff member ever been infracted _while they were staff?_


----------



## Zura

Post merges are still here.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Post merges are still here...


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> Post merges are still here.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Post merges are still here...


Ehh... I don't understand why I keep seeing users being able to post without merges, or edits to their posts if they double post. Strange.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Have any of the Staff visited Canada?


----------



## Jennifer

I've been to Canada several times.


----------



## Mercedes

I need a mod to remove a negative rating I don't deserve, it was the traders fault. They just came and started picking up bells. And then said, it was my fault. Please contact me to remove it. Thanks


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> I need a mod to remove a negative rating I don't deserve, it was the traders fault. They just came and started picking up bells. And then said, it was my fault. Please contact me to remove it. Thanks


Why don't *you* contact a mod?


----------



## Mary

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Have any of the Staff visited Canada?


I dunno. Let's ask Jubs.

(Location: British Columbia)


----------



## Mercedes

Mariah said:


> Why don't *you* contact a mod?



I don't know how


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> I don't know how


PM them.


----------



## Mercedes

Mariah said:


> PM them.



Yes but I mean I don't know who is on


----------



## Aesthetic

opinion about almond nuts?


----------



## CR33P

Luckypinch said:


> I need a mod to remove a negative rating I don't deserve, it was the traders fault. They just came and started picking up bells. And then said, it was my fault. Please contact me to remove it. Thanks



Fireninja has 100+ wifi ratings so I don't really know if they would change it.


----------



## Mercedes

creepysheepy said:


> Fireninja has 100+ wifi ratings so I don't really know if they would change it.



But I do deserve it!  I can show the Pms! I did nothing wrong! He took to many of my bells and I asked if he would return them!

- - - Post Merge - - -

If anything they do! For stealing my bells! They have them back and then said it was my fault!


----------



## Party Poison

creepysheepy said:


> Fireninja has 100+ wifi ratings so I don't really know if they would change it.



To be fair, Fireninja does seem to be the only person that hassles Lucky and Shayne still with their shop and I think the mods are well aware of this.  Most users who don't want to deal with that style of business just move on and ignore it, report when needed. 

Lucky, just PM any of the mods and they will get back to you.  You can look on the main page and see who's online at the bottom.  Sometimes they don't answer right away because they are busy, but they'll get to you.  :>


----------



## Kaiaa

Lucky, you can PM any of the mods whether we are on or not. When we log on, we will help. Report your PMs with the report button so we can discuss and decide.


----------



## Justin

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Have any of the Staff visited Canada?



I live here!


----------



## Nerd House

*I have over a dozen spare Steam Keys.

Is the staff here opposed to me selling/trading them in the Marketplace?
A user here brought up that allegedly it is against Humble Bundle's (I got most of the keys from Humble Bundle) ToS to redistribute keys obtained from them in any way....BUT! They also give out gift links for all their bundles.

I'd rather someone use them than them go to waste, because I already have all the games.*

*Further discussion on this:

I offer an analogy.

You go into a store and buy a TV
You go into the same store and buy a couch, it comes with the same TV you bought as an added bonus!
The store tells you that you can't give away that TV, even though it's legitimately yours.

Also, in this example; say if a shop was in fact doing a promotion where you got a free TV and was helping charity at the same time. It's still your TV once you've bought the 'bundle', you can go home and give it to your friend. The shop's goals or motives don't change the items being sold (and you giving away the TV doesn't hurt the shop in any way either).

As soon as it becomes a physical item we see how ridiculous the concept is, but for some people as soon as it becomes digital it's somehow 'different'.

Humble Bundle is nothing more than a distributor with no power to tell us how to use products--which they have no copyrights on--that we bought from them.

Also, this legality of not redistributing keys and whatnot applies to all these Pokemon X/Y Download Codes we've seen lately....no one's complained about those, and they are the exact same thing!*


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Where are all le mods?



I'm at home.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> I'm at home.



Not what I meant but... ok


----------



## Nerd House

Adol the Red said:


> *I have over a dozen spare Steam Keys.
> 
> Is the staff here opposed to me selling/trading them in the Marketplace?
> A user here brought up that allegedly it is against Humble Bundle's (I got most of the keys from Humble Bundle) ToS to redistribute keys obtained from them in any way....BUT! They also give out gift links for all their bundles.
> 
> I'd rather someone use them than them go to waste, because I already have all the games.*
> 
> *Further discussion on this:
> 
> I offer an analogy.
> 
> You go into a store and buy a TV
> You go into the same store and buy a couch, it comes with the same TV you bought as an added bonus!
> The store tells you that you can't give away that TV, even though it's legitimately yours.
> 
> Also, in this example; say if a shop was in fact doing a promotion where you got a free TV and was helping charity at the same time. It's still your TV once you've bought the 'bundle', you can go home and give it to your friend. The shop's goals or motives don't change the items being sold (and you giving away the TV doesn't hurt the shop in any way either).
> 
> As soon as it becomes a physical item we see how ridiculous the concept is, but for some people as soon as it becomes digital it's somehow 'different'.
> 
> Humble Bundle is nothing more than a distributor with no power to tell us how to use products--which they have no copyrights on--that we bought from them.
> 
> Also, this legality of not redistributing keys and whatnot applies to all these Pokemon X/Y Download Codes we've seen lately....no one's complained about those, and they are the exact same thing!*



*Question bump, have already PM'd an admin about this as well. 

Also looking for thoughts and opinions on this. I bought all of these keys, supporting Humble Bundle/Or whatever Bundle site I got them from, the indie devs who make the games, and the charities they take up. In fact I buy nearly every bundle, for more than the average/beat the average consistently. What I do with my individual keys has no effect on them whatsoever. I gain no profit (real profit, as in $$$) and my unused keys go to someone who will use them. What's the problem?*

*DISCLAIMER: This post is in no way any form of mad, anger, or butthurt. I am simply stating my opinion and looking for feedback. Thanks. *


----------



## Kirito

Adol the Red said:


> *Question bump, have already PM'd an admin about this as well.
> 
> Also looking for thoughts and opinions on this. I bought all of these keys, supporting Humble Bundle/Or whatever Bundle site I got them from, the indie devs who make the games, and the charities they take up. In fact I buy nearly every bundle, for more than the average/beat the average consistently. What I do with my individual keys has no effect on them whatsoever. I gain no profit (real profit, as in $$$) and my unused keys go to someone who will use them. What's the problem?*
> 
> *DISCLAIMER: This post is in no way any form of mad, anger, or butthurt. I am simply stating my opinion and looking for feedback. Thanks. *



Why would you question bump when your original post with the question is literally only two posts away?...


----------



## KermitTea

I have a question, is it against the rules to auction e-gift cards??? I think my thread got closed but there wasn't a post/note from a mod telling why he/she closed it. If it's because the ending date of auction is "tba" and against auction rules, I made that up now o-o And If it's not allowed I don't see why it's not allowed because redeeming a gift card is like redeeming nintendo code points...? Doesn't require an address, email, or anything.


----------



## Byngo

What are the mods fav pastimes?


----------



## Party Poison

Similar to Adol's question, but without the personal gain (TBT currecny).  If I wanted to give my steam keys away (some are from humble bundle) in a giveaway (absolutely free) could I do that.  :>  I figured since HB offers a gifting option now in their checkout it would be okay to give away the keys I currently have from before their gifting option.  If a company wants to track me down and sue me for giving away my keys rather than let them rot then that's my responsibility, but I wanted to know if it be okay TBT wise.  

I would put a disclaimer stating the controversy and that nobody who feels comfortable participating is obligated to join and that it is my choice and responsibility.  I just feel bad letting keys like Battlefield 3, Sims 3, Dead Space, etc go to waste.


----------



## Thunder

Karen said:


> I have a question, is it against the rules to auction e-gift cards??? I think my thread got closed but there wasn't a post/note from a mod telling why he/she closed it. If it's because the ending date of auction is "tba" and against auction rules, I made that up now o-o And If it's not allowed I don't see why it's not allowed because redeeming a gift card is like redeeming nintendo code points...? Doesn't require an address, email, or anything.



I think Jen neglected to post when she locked it, but the thread borders rule #4 in the Prohibited Content section of the rules. Both Jen and Kaiaa were about to head to bed, so the plan was to lock it temporarily until we had time to properly talk it over.


----------



## lumineerin

Are there any mods online? If possible, I'd like some help in changing someone else's wifi rating that I gave them!


----------



## Thunder

Sure, who needs their WiFi rating changed?


----------



## lumineerin

Togekiss906 does! Link here: http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?43009-Togekiss906

Thank you so much for helping out!


----------



## Thunder

No problem, I've gone ahead and deleted the rating, just let me know if you need anything else.


----------



## lumineerin

Thank you so much!


----------



## sej

Is my signature too big? Or could I add a spoiler in there?


----------



## Lassy

Will TBT ever support HTML? or even HTML in the signature?  >_<


----------



## Jas0n

Lassy said:


> Will TBT ever support HTML? or even HTML in the signature?  >_<



No. It can be exploited far too easily and is a security risk to the forum and its users.

If there's a specific HTML tag you would like to use feel free to let us know and we can consider turning it into BBCode.


----------



## Lassy

Jas0n said:


> No. It can be exploited far too easily and is a security risk to the forum and its users.
> 
> If there's a specific HTML tag you would like to use feel free to let us know and we can consider turning it into BBCode.



I actually wanted to put a signature like that:


		Code:
	

<iframe name="signature" SRC="LINKOFSIGNATURE" scrolling="no" height="200" width="450" FRAMEBORDER="no"></iframe>


The LINKOFSIGNATURE would be the link of a signature that I've made through HTML, CSS and some Javascript. :B
I'm not sure whether you could convert the HTML code i've provided into BBcode.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

It is that someone who was ban from TBT or maybe they have quit and want their account remove have their post/thread/username totally gone from the forum? I am trying to look for someone's name I thought they might have change a new name, but those who have name changed still have their old post+old username exist but the person I try to find were totally gone, erase o.o Nothing particular just want to see if this person still in the forum lol.

And whoever want to go inactive can have their account temporarily close down and leave in inactive mode?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

And another question, why some username in brown? o.o like A little to brown and not black?


----------



## Jake

sn0wxyuki said:


> And another question, why some username in brown? o.o like A little to brown and not black?



means theyre banned/unverified iirc


----------



## Zura

Jake. said:


> means theyre banned/unverified iirc



That is what they want you to think...

I got this from my anonymous source...



			
				Anonymous said:
			
		

> Brown names are given to those who have escaped the reach of The Bell Tree ghosts. The fact that there's not very many brown names indicates that it's very difficult to escape.
> 
> People don't realize that red and blue names are possessed by these ghosts to scare the mortals into their trap.


----------



## Byngo

Vaati said:


> I got this from my anonymous source...



I swear I posted that before.


----------



## Mao

Stupid question, but how do you transwer your eggs to bells? I know it says in the thread but it just brings me to my currency page when I click my eggs x_x


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Hazelx said:


> Stupid question, but how do you transwer your eggs to bells? I know it says in the thread but it just brings me to my currency page when I click my eggs x_x



I not sure if this is how it works but you can try clicking on the egg currency (below your avatar) and when it appear the small box, type in 2 on the left box and click it, should be able to transfer that 2 eggs to 20 tbt~ 10 tbt for each egg~


----------



## Nerd House

Adol the Red said:


> *
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> I have over a dozen spare Steam Keys.
> 
> Is the staff here opposed to me selling/trading them in the Marketplace?
> A user here brought up that allegedly it is against Humble Bundle's (I got most of the keys from Humble Bundle) ToS to redistribute keys obtained from them in any way....BUT! They also give out gift links for all their bundles.
> 
> I'd rather someone use them than them go to waste, because I already have all the games.
> 
> Further discussion on this:
> 
> I offer an analogy.
> You go into a store and buy a TV
> You go into the same store and buy a couch, it comes with the same TV you bought as an added bonus!
> The store tells you that you can't give away that TV, even though it's legitimately yours.
> 
> 
> Also, in this example; say if a shop was in fact doing a promotion where you got a free TV and was helping charity at the same time. It's still your TV once you've bought the 'bundle', you can go home and give it to your friend. The shop's goals or motives don't change the items being sold (and you giving away the TV doesn't hurt the shop in any way either).
> 
> As soon as it becomes a physical item we see how ridiculous the concept is, but for some people as soon as it becomes digital it's somehow 'different'.
> 
> Humble Bundle is nothing more than a distributor with no power to tell us how to use products--which they have no copyrights on--that we bought from them.
> 
> Also, this legality of not redistributing keys and whatnot applies to all these Pokemon X/Y Download Codes we've seen lately....no one's complained about those, and they are the exact same thing!
> 
> There's even a Goat Simulator Steam Key Auction going on right now, located here.! That game is in the Humble Store, and also available at Greenmangaming.com.
> 
> Also looking for thoughts and opinions on this. I bought all of these keys, supporting Humble Bundle/Or whatever Bundle site I got them from, the indie devs who make the games, and the charities they take up. In fact I buy nearly every bundle, for more than the average/beat the average consistently. What I do with my individual keys has no effect on them whatsoever. I gain no profit (real profit, as in $$$) and my unused keys go to someone who will use them. What's the problem?
> 
> 
> *




Enclosed it in a spoiler. WARNING: WALL OF TEXT

Question Bump. 
Day 2, 5 staff replies after my original post XD

EDIT: cant get rid of the 2nd spoiler >.>;;


----------



## Kaiaa

Adol the Red said:


> Enclosed it in a spoiler. WARNING: WALL OF TEXT
> 
> Question Bump.
> Day 2, 5 staff replies after my original post XD
> 
> EDIT: cant get rid of the 2nd spoiler >.>;;



If you can just wait, Thunder said that we are going to discuss it. It won't be an immediate answer.


----------



## Nerd House

Ok, thanks. 

Np! Just nice to hear a response xD


----------



## Cariad

When people accept your friend request, is there a setting where you get a pm saying so?
I like to know I have friends


----------



## Farobi

MissNoodle said:


> When people accept your friend request, is there a setting where you get a pm saying so?


Unfortunately there isn't going to be any PMs.


----------



## sej

Can someone pleeeassee answer my question, is my signature too big and could I add a spoiler at the bottom?


----------



## Kaiaa

Sej said:


> Can someone pleeeassee answer my question, is my signature too big and could I add a spoiler at the bottom?


Your signature is within guidelines, unfortunately no you cannot add a spoiler though. It adds too many pixels in height and will put you way over again.


----------



## Kirito

Why was my thread moved? http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mill-each-up-to-7mill-for-event-pokemon/page9

It was in Re-Tail section for a few months and suddenly I noticed it is in Nintendo section. There are many other buying/selling pokemon with in game bells in the Re Tail section as well as buying with TBT in the market place section. I even asked a moderator before I opened my thread a few months back and they said Re Tail would be most appropriate because I am using in game currency, thank you for any insight.


----------



## SockHead

do u think im hot


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> do u think im hot



Your avatar? Kinda 
If you guys need any upgrades to the forums I might be able to help. say hello to Vaati forums!


I didnt change the name becuase I dont know the font you guys use


----------



## SockHead

Vaati said:


> Your avatar? Kinda
> If you guys need any upgrades to the forums I might be able to help. say hello to Vaati forums!
> View attachment 42410
> I didnt change the name becuase I dont know the font you guys use



dictatorship if this is not implemented


----------



## TykiButterfree

I can't transfer tbt bells. I keep getting a random error box that is blank and I never get the message from the gyroid. Help?


----------



## Party Poison

TykiButterfree said:


> I can't transfer tbt bells. I keep getting a random error box that is blank and I never get the message from the gyroid. Help?



Trying a different web browser usually helps if you're using internet explorer.  Try chrome or Firefox.


----------



## Kaiaa

I don't remember why I moved it but it's moved back


----------



## TykiButterfree

Donevor said:


> Trying a different web browser usually helps if you're using internet explorer.  Try chrome or Firefox.



Yay! It worked! That's weird. I have transferred bells with internet explorer before.


----------



## Zura

SockHead said:


> dictatorship if this is not implemented




Mawhahahaha! But seriously pm me


----------



## Mary

Vaati said:


> View attachment 42444
> Mawhahahaha! But seriously pm me



They use FinkHeavy. You can download it.


----------



## Mayor TB

How can I change the title of my threads without having a mod do it? (Sorry if this sounds stupid :/).


----------



## Nerd House

Mayor TB said:


> How can I change the title of my threads without having a mod do it? (Sorry if this sounds stupid :/).



Go to the first post of your thread, click Edit Post, then Click Go Advanced, then you can edit it at the top.


----------



## Zura

Should there be an Official Pokemon battle me thread?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Can you transfer eggs (the currency from the tbt Easter event) to another user?


----------



## Jeremy

LoveMcQueen said:


> Can you transfer eggs (the currency from the tbt Easter event) to another user?



No


----------



## Yeosin

Are we aloud to Sell/Auction Steam codes for TBT on the TBT Trading Forums??


----------



## Nerd House

_Amanda_ said:


> Are we aloud to Sell/Auction Steam codes for TBT on the TBT Trading Forums??



I have been, but I've already asked this question here. The response I got was they will have to discuss it and to be patient whilst they do so.


----------



## Yeosin

Adol the Red said:


> I have been, but I've already asked this question here. The response I got was they will have to discuss it and to be patient whilst they do so.



Ah, thank you Adol! ,
Sorry for re-asking a question!


----------



## Nerd House

_Amanda_ said:


> Ah, thank you Adol! ,
> Sorry for re-asking a question!



Np 

Here's a link to the response I mentioned: Click here!


----------



## Thunder

I apologize if the solution takes a little longer than you guys would like.


----------



## Nerd House

Thunder said:


> I apologize if the solution takes a little longer than you guys would like.



I'm not in a rush! Don't misunderstand xD
Take your time.


----------



## Jennut

I can't get my signature to show up!
I've tried using both the  & [SIGPIC] tag, but none of them works. Also tried in a different browser, and the image size is smaller then the maximum allowed. Not even text shows up! 
What am I doing wrong? :confused:


EDIT: Wait what? On my own thread it's not showing, but I can see it in this thread? :confused:


----------



## Thunder

There's a small little checkbox that says "Show your signature", in the additional options under your post. If you're not looking for it it's pretty easy to miss, I know I've accidentally unchecked it a few times.


----------



## Jennut

Oh well, seems to be working now!
Another question: It says that I've been spending bells from my wallet. Is it because I edited my posts?
One of them says "thread" and one "post", and I edited my thread and one post.
Hope it makes sense hah..


----------



## Thunder

Yeah, I believe that's the case.


----------



## Cariad

Thanks for the dandy handy list!


----------



## Lassy

Lassy said:


> I actually wanted to put a signature like that:
> 
> 
> Code:
> 
> 
> <iframe name="signature" SRC="LINKOFSIGNATURE" scrolling="no" height="200" width="450" FRAMEBORDER="no"></iframe>
> 
> 
> The LINKOFSIGNATURE would be the link of a signature that I've made through HTML, CSS and some Javascript. :B
> I'm not sure whether you could convert the HTML code i've provided into BBcode.



Sooo- any ways to convert the code into a bbcode?


----------



## Jeremy

Lassy said:


> Sooo- any ways to convert the code into a bbcode?



You can't use iframes.


----------



## r a t

My tbt bells won't transfer, I've tried by clicking on 'currency' and then on my bells and doing it that way as well as clicking on the users bells under their profile picture on a post and it still won't work, I'm only trying to send 50 bells >.<'


----------



## Kaiaa

Antlers said:


> My tbt bells won't transfer, I've tried by clicking on 'currency' and then on my bells and doing it that way as well as clicking on the users bells under their profile picture on a post and it still won't work, I'm only trying to send 50 bells >.<'


What are you using to access the internet (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Chrome..)


----------



## Kammeh

Antlers said:


> My tbt bells won't transfer, I've tried by clicking on 'currency' and then on my bells and doing it that way as well as clicking on the users bells under their profile picture on a post and it still won't work, I'm only trying to send 50 bells >.<'



I'm having the same problem.
First I tried using my mobile phone, now I'm on my mom's laptop using Internet Explorer.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kammeh said:


> I'm having the same problem.
> First I tried using my mobile phone, now I'm on my mom's laptop using Internet Explorer.



I've also been trying to convert my 2 leftover eggs to bells, but that isn't working either.


----------



## r a t

Kaiaa said:


> What are you using to access the internet (Internet Explorer, Firefox, Safari, Chrome..)



I'm using internet explorer, I never thought about using another browser, I'll try now on Google chrome and Firefox to see if it works. c:


----------



## PurplPanda

Favorite Katy Perry song?


----------



## Kaiaa

Kammeh said:


> I'm having the same problem.
> First I tried using my mobile phone, now I'm on my mom's laptop using Internet Explorer.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> I've also been trying to convert my 2 leftover eggs to bells, but that isn't working either.





Antlers said:


> I'm using internet explorer, I never thought about using another browser, I'll try now on Google chrome and Firefox to see if it works. c:



Do try another web browser, let me know if it works 



PurplPanda said:


> Favorite Katy Perry song?


I actually love the Dark Horse song lol


----------



## r a t

I tried Firefox and it worked first time. ^^ Thankyou for your help. c: I'll remember to use Firefox in the future for transferring bells. xD


----------



## Jennifer

PurplPanda said:


> Favorite Katy Perry song?



I actually don't care much (if at all) for any of her songs. I find I like part of several of them (either just the chorus and/or the verse--usually the melody/beat is okay), but never the entire song and I'm not a big fan of her voice. 



Kaiaa said:


> I actually love the Dark Horse song lol



That song is a good example of where I enjoy the singing, lyrics, and beat of the chorus and hate absolutely everything else


----------



## Aesthetic

Should I get Disney Magical World or buy books


----------



## Jennifer

Netflix said:


> Should I get Disney Magical World or buy books



BOTH. That is the answer. Accept it.


----------



## Aesthetic

Jennifer said:


> BOTH. That is the answer. Accept it.



I guess I'll get both . . . 
Which should I steal, Disney Magical World or Books ?


----------



## Nerd House

I have $65 in eShop credit.

Out of these games, what should I get?

Mario and Luigi: Dream Team $39.99
Super Mario 3D Land $29.99
Fire Emblem: Awakening $39.99
Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon $39.99
Rune Factory 4 $39.99
Disney Magical World $29.99


----------



## Aesthetic

Adol the Red said:


> I have $65 in eShop credit.
> 
> Out of these games, what should I get?
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team $39.99
> Super Mario 3D Land $29.99
> Fire Emblem: Awakening $39.99
> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon $39.99
> Rune Factory 4 $39.99
> Disney Magical World $29.99



DISNEY MAGICAL WORLD


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> I guess I'll get both . . .
> Which should I steal, Disney Magical World or Books ?



I don't recommend stealing but if the fate of the universe rested in doing so, I'd steal the books.


Adol the Red said:


> I have $65 in eShop credit.
> 
> Out of these games, what should I get?
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team $39.99
> Super Mario 3D Land $29.99
> Fire Emblem: Awakening $39.99
> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon $39.99
> Rune Factory 4 $39.99
> Disney Magical World $29.99



Fire Emblem or Luigi's Mansion!


----------



## Zura

Netflix said:


> DISNEY MAGICAL WORLD


Nooo never that. Get Fire emblem!


----------



## Lassy

Is there going to be any rules to make auctions in the tbt marketplace like in retail? I find it annoying that people extend the time because they find the auction not going high enough :B


----------



## Nerd House

Lassy said:


> Is there going to be any rules to make auctions in the tbt marketplace like in retail? I find it annoying that people extend the time because they find the auction not going high enough :B



I saw the auction you are referring to, and I agree that is BS.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Adol the Red said:


> I saw the auction you are referring to, and I agree that is BS.



Agreed. The bid went on long enough, and the host was just breaking their own rules.


----------



## Jennifer

Lassy said:


> Is there going to be any rules to make auctions in the tbt marketplace like in retail? I find it annoying that people extend the time because they find the auction not going high enough :B



I personally thought the Auction rules for those were also applied to TBT Marketplace. ...we really need just a concise rule topic with everything rather than things split up I think X__x



Vaati said:


> Nooo never that. Get Fire emblem!



It is an amazing game :| Everyone should get it.



Adol the Red said:


> I have $65 in eShop credit.
> 
> Out of these games, what should I get?
> 
> Mario and Luigi: Dream Team $39.99
> Super Mario 3D Land $29.99
> Fire Emblem: Awakening $39.99
> Luigi's Mansion: Dark Moon $39.99
> Rune Factory 4 $39.99
> Disney Magical World $29.99



Disney Magical World <3

Super Mario 3D Land is a huge let-down. I didn't play Dream Team but I've heard mixed things. Dark Moon isn't as good as the original. Don't care for Rune Factory. Fire Emblem Awakening is good, but you can get it cheaper off the eShop by now.


----------



## Lassy

Jennifer said:


> I personally thought the Auction rules for those were also applied to TBT Marketplace. ...we really need just a concise rule topic with everything rather than things split up I think X__x



Aaah. Thank you Jennifer for having made the rules also applicable for the TBT marketplace 
I just saw you edited the thread about it :>


----------



## SockHead

Jennifer said:


> It is an amazing game :| Everyone should get it.



Not everyone has the mindset of a 6 year old like you Jen


----------



## Nerd House

Jennifer said:


> I personally thought the Auction rules for those were also applied to TBT Marketplace. ...we really need just a concise rule topic with everything rather than things split up I think X__x
> 
> 
> 
> It is an amazing game :| Everyone should get it.
> 
> 
> 
> Disney Magical World <3
> 
> Super Mario 3D Land is a huge let-down. I didn't play Dream Team but I've heard mixed things. Dark Moon isn't as good as the original. Don't care for Rune Factory. Fire Emblem Awakening is good, but you can get it cheaper off the eShop by now.



The prices I listed are the current eShop prices. :|


----------



## Jennifer

SockHead said:


> Not everyone has the mindset of a 6 year old like you Jen



It's not just for 6 year olds. The game actually requires a lot more than you'd expect and younger kids will end up having some trouble with it if they don't pay attention.



Adol the Red said:


> The prices I listed are the current eShop prices. :|



Yes, I know. By off the eShop I meant like... actual stores in real life or online shops. Not actually buying "off" the eShop (I would've said from then)


----------



## PurplPanda

Kaiaa said:


> I don't recommend stealing but if the fate of the universe rested in doing so, I'd steal the books.


Yeah bookstores usually have less security
not that I know anything about stealing
IM KIDDING I ACTUALLY DONT


----------



## Mao

Hazelx said:


> Stupid question, but how do you transwer your eggs to bells? I know it says in the thread but it just brings me to my currency page when I click my eggs x_x



*sheds light on this* dunno if I'm just being or idiot or hfdjsfkd



sn0wxyuki said:


> I not sure if this is how it works but you can try clicking on the egg currency (below your avatar) and when it appear the small box, type in 2 on the left box and click it, should be able to transfer that 2 eggs to 20 tbt~ 10 tbt for each egg~



Thanks but I tried it and nothing happened :c I don't really mind if I don't get to transfer them as it is just 20 tbt bells...


----------



## Jennifer

There's info posted in the official Egg Hunt thread--right at the bottom of the first post.


----------



## Zura

Will the fossil collectible ever be released?


Spoiler: Prototype







Imagine it stocked and all
Sold out in minutes with no stall 
A picture of an dug up fossils!


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Will the fossil collectible ever be released?
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Prototype
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 42606
> 
> 
> Imagine it stocked and all
> Sold out in minutes with no stall
> A picture of dug up bones!
> 
> I may do a full parody if its stocked!  (And if one is automatically given to me!



Don't ask about shop stock. We won't release any info til we're ready to.


----------



## scarfboyxiv

Zr388 said:


> Don't ask about shop stock. We won't release any info til we're ready to.


So then I shouldn't ask when the next time the Cherry will be restocked...? It says weekly, but I'm still adapting to goings on here and I dunno officially what day the weekly restocked items get replenished. Or how many you guys fill it up with. ^^u


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Jennifer said:


> *It's not just for 6 year olds. The game actually requires a lot more than you'd expect and younger kids will end up having some trouble with it if they don't pay attention.
> *



I agree with this. Game today are totally not for kids. Even they are, they re actually made for "older kids".


----------



## Party Poison

PurplPanda said:


> Yeah bookstores usually have less security
> not that I know anything about stealing
> IM KIDDING I ACTUALLY DONT



Bookstores are not easier to steal from!  D:<  Where do you live?  My student bookstores basically pat you down before your allowed in, you can't even take a purse large than like 6" in.  I hate having to put my laptop in the boiling hot lockers or any electronics for that matter, I rush in and out as fast as I can to avoid it from being fried in the dessert heat, haha.

Do any of the staff have pets?  I always picture staff like Jennifer having a pet bunny or something, haha.


----------



## Kaiaa

Lassy said:


> Is there going to be any rules to make auctions in the tbt marketplace like in retail? I find it annoying that people extend the time because they find the auction not going high enough :B



If you look at the rules on Retail, the rule you are referring to for auctions is for TBT Marketplace as well, I will go ahead and make that clear


----------



## Zura

When well you guys allow us to use these (Charge) things more?


----------



## Lassy

Kaiaa said:


> If you look at the rules on Retail, the rule you are referring to for auctions is for TBT Marketplace as well, I will go ahead and make that clear



Actually it wasn't so Jennifer edited it yesterday ^_^


----------



## Caius

I think we really need to update the rules. I'll bring it up.


Wait I can edit the rules myself can't I.

I'll go do that.


----------



## Jennifer

Lassy said:


> Actually it wasn't so Jennifer edited it yesterday ^_^



Not really--it was supposed to be there to begin with. There actually is a slew of updated info not up just yet.


----------



## Reindeer

Something apparently went wrong when I posted in this thread. I posted that I wanted to pay the buyout and it went through, showing up at the bottom of the page. The thread wasn't bumped, the post isn't counted in the thread's post count, and for some reason the post also doesn't show up in my activity log.

Kinda worrying now that I'm the only one that can see it. Is this just a forum hiccup?


----------



## Caius

Looks like it. I can't see anything from you.


----------



## Nerd House

Zr388 said:


> Looks like it. I can't see anything from you.



I see them just fine, I even quoted your buyout post.


----------



## Reindeer

Weird how one person can see it but another can't. Thanks for quoting it, Adol, I hope that'll at least help with any possible confusion that might come out of it.


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Reindeer said:


> Weird how one person can see it but another can't. Thanks for quoting it, Adol, I hope that'll at least help with any possible confusion that might come out of it.



I could see your original post too


----------



## Caius

I might just need to clear my cache.


----------



## Zura

This ain't a question sorry but I have done what you have asked! I change my signature!


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> This ain't a question sorry but I have done what you have asked! I change my signature!



What's the point of posting this here besides to raise your post count. This is ridiculous.


----------



## Flop

Zr388 said:


> What's the point of posting this here besides to raise your post count. This is ridiculous.



That is what he does all the time.  I'm amazed he still gets away with it.

Anyways, TBT keeps displaying as plain text on my tablet, but it works just fine here.  I'm not using the mobile site.  It will be normal for one minute and weird the next.  I'm using the same browser I have always used.  I'm going to reset my device in hopes that it will do something.  Does anyone have any suggestions if that doesn't work?


----------



## Kaiaa

Lassy said:


> Actually it wasn't so Jennifer edited it yesterday ^_^



I meant in TBT Marketplace since there isn't a rules page


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> That is what he does all the time.  I'm amazed he still gets away with it.
> 
> Anyways, TBT keeps displaying as plain text on my tablet, but it works just fine here.  I'm not using the mobile site.  It will be normal for one minute and weird the next.  I'm using the same browser I have always used.  I'm going to reset my device in hopes that it will do something.  Does anyone have any suggestions if that doesn't work?



Clear your mobile cache.


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> What's the point of posting this here besides to raise your post count. This is ridiculous.



Flop is wrong! I know if I should post here a mod will see it. Believe me I am not the only one.

 Anyways my gif is a little squashed now could I just put the person name in my signature and maybe a link? <- Question


----------



## AndyB

Vaati said:


> Flop is wrong! I know if I should post here a mod will see it. Believe me I am not the only one.



That does not mean you can then post without question or point to be made, that is of value. 

You may not be the only one, but that doesn't change that you all should not then be accounted for effectively spamming.


----------



## Kaiaa

Vaati said:


> Flop is wrong! I know if I should post here a mod will see it. Believe me I am not the only one.
> 
> Anyways my gif is a little squashed now could I just put the person name in my signature and maybe a link? <- Question



No but you could put the image in a spoiler and up the size if you'd like. The name needs to be on the gif as requested by the person who made it.


----------



## Cariad

Can you be banned from a thread?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or the link hidden?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Or block a thread


----------



## No-Name!

Sorry, I just got a thing saying someone has requested a "read receipt" it was the first one I ever got, therefore I have absolutely no idea what on earth that means. Can you explain it to me? >~<


----------



## Kaiaa

No-Name! said:


> Sorry, I just got a thing saying someone has requested a "read receipt" it was the first one I ever got, therefore I have absolutely no idea what on earth that means. Can you explain it to me? >~<



It just means they will get a little thing saying you read the pm


----------



## fairyring

was konan224 banned? just asking, because he/she owes me payment for art, but they haven't posted in a while and their avatar/signature is gone. sorry if this is a question i can't ask here!


----------



## oath2order

MissNoodle said:


> Can you be banned from a thread?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or the link hidden?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Or block a thread



No, you cannot.


----------



## Libra

This is for *Zr388*. 

Each time I see your signature, I keep staring at it because it's rather fascinating. So I just have to ask; who is it and what is it from?


----------



## Caius

Libra said:


> This is for *Zr388*.
> 
> Each time I see your signature, I keep staring at it because it's rather fascinating. So I just have to ask; who is it and what is it from?



Zero from Drakengard 3. You can hop over to This thread for some DOD info.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

sunshinetea said:


> was konan224 banned? just asking, because he/she owes me payment for art, but they haven't posted in a while and their avatar/signature is gone. sorry if this is a question i can't ask here!



Their username is brown, so yes, though the reason will just be between them and the staff.


----------



## Yui Z

Do you like strawberries?


----------



## Party Poison

sunshinetea said:


> was konan224 banned? just asking, because he/she owes me payment for art, but they haven't posted in a while and their avatar/signature is gone. sorry if this is a question i can't ask here!



Konan's name is now black and her last activity was actually today.  She may have just been temp-banned and just allowed back recently.  I'd try PM-ing her again and see if she responds after awhile.  If you check her profile and see that her activity is still going on, but no response than it may be safe to assume she won't be paying you.  :S  I'm not sure how wi-fi ratings work for art trades and payment though, so you'll have to ask a mod/admin about that.


----------



## BellGreen

Donevor said:


> Konan's name is now black and her last activity was actually today.  She may have just been temp-banned and just allowed back recently.  I'd try PM-ing her again and see if she responds after awhile.  If you check her profile and see that her activity is still going on, but no response than it may be safe to assume she won't be paying you.  :S  I'm not sure how wi-fi ratings work for art trades and payment though, so you'll have to ask a mod/admin about that.



It also happens if you have to verify your account, and you have to when changing your email and password.


----------



## Princess

cURTIS ARE U SCUM


----------



## Straw hat

*Could an user make the same shop thread in various forums?* aka One in TBT Market, another in The Museum and so on.


----------



## Senpai

Can you make a thread in Re-Tail about selling pokemon for AC bells, sets and wishlist items?


----------



## Jennifer

Straw hat said:


> *Could an user make the same shop thread in various forums?* aka One in TBT Market, another in The Museum and so on.



At max, you can have it in two sections--one for AC items and one for TBT Bells in those forums.

Senpai - Yes.


----------



## Kanapachi

sunshinetea said:


> was konan224 banned? just asking, because he/she owes me payment for art, but they haven't posted in a while and their avatar/signature is gone. sorry if this is a question i can't ask here!



She was banned for creating multiple accounts in order to cheat the egg system. I'm not sure if she's been unbanned but I don't think she'll be paying you anytime soon.


----------



## amemome

I guess this is for Jennifer... what does it feel like to have the golden egg in your possession?


----------



## Aesthetic

I guess Tom should change his user title lmao

What do you think of dolls?


----------



## Flop

Is it possible for Jeremy to ban himself?  And if is, why has he not done it yet?


----------



## No-Name!

Ah, that sounds so simple, can't believe I didn't figure it out >~< Thank you Kaiaa!


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> Is it possible for Jeremy to ban himself?  And if is, why has he not done it yet?



I keep asking myself this question


----------



## Zura

Why would Jeremy need to ban himself?


----------



## Cory

Vaati said:


> Why would Jeremy need to ban himself?


Because he is a dictator and he must be stopped.


----------



## PurplPanda

If we see an oversized signature, do we report it?


----------



## Kaiaa

PurplPanda said:


> If we see an oversized signature, do we report it?



Yes, it's best to report it


----------



## Cory

Can we work together to take down that tyrant Jer?


----------



## Lauren

Cory said:


> Can we work together to take down that tyrant Jer?



Isn't this treason?
Is there a section fm the rules that stops treason against our lord and saviour Jer?


----------



## Cory

Lauren said:


> Isn't this treason?
> Is there a section fm the rules that stops treason against our lord and saviour Jer?



It's for a good cause though, so if we all work together, we can take his monarchy down.

- - - Post Merge - - -

What was the most interesting report you ever got?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Please do not discuss any sort of treason against the site. This is for your own protection.


----------



## Cory

Did you enjoy the report I just sent in?


----------



## Zura

*Jeremy is The creator of the website!*


Spoiler: If you dont like how he runs it...












Is bad language against the rules?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Jeremy is The creator of the website! If you dont like how he runs it...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Is bad language against the rules?



Yes.


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> Yes.


To what extant? Just all bad words?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> To what extant? Just all bad words?



Use common sense.


----------



## JellofishXD

uhhhh 2 questions
1. How do/did you become a mod
2. Whats better
Disney magical World
Harvest Moon
or Tomdachi life


----------



## Jennifer

JellofishXD said:


> uhhhh 2 questions
> 1. How do/did you become a mod
> 2. Whats better
> Disney magical World
> Harvest Moon
> or Tomdachi life



1. I have no idea. 

2. All 3 are amazing, how dare you even ask. Get them all. There's your answer.


----------



## JellofishXD

Jennifer said:


> 1. I have no idea.
> 
> 2. All 3 are amazing, how dare you even ask. Get them all. There's your answer.



uhhhhh I kinda need a better answer im on a budget and only have enough for 1


----------



## Farobi

Who are those guests that view the VTP thread just as you post it?


----------



## Zura

How old is Jeremy?


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> How old is Jeremy?


30 I think. =PJust kidding, don't hurt me please!! >.< 30 isn't that old anyway.


----------



## Flop

He's 23, actually. 

What would happen to TBT if Jeremy imploded?


----------



## gnoixaim

Farobi said:


> Who are those guests that view the VTP thread just as you post it?



I'm assuming they're the BTF/VTP twitter followers (?), since every new thread posted in VTP is linked to it.
https://twitter.com/ACNL_Villagers / Thread


----------



## Kaiaa

JellofishXD said:


> uhhhh 2 questions
> 1. How do/did you become a mod
> 2. Whats better
> Disney magical World
> Harvest Moon
> or Tomdachi life



1. There isn't a set way to become a moderator, it's more of a "they'll come to you" type deal. Typically we seek people who are active, respectful, and show maturity. Sometimes apps will open, sometimes you'll be spoken to.
2. Out of the three, Harvest Moon a New Beginning will give you a lot of enjoyment (after the first in-game month). Second would be Disney Magical World but it's sort of short unless you like to collect 100% of everything in game. I have no comment on Tomadachi life as I haven't played it yet but I would buy it if the reviews say it's great!


----------



## Farobi

gnoixaim said:


> I'm assuming they're the BTF/VTP twitter followers (?), since every new thread posted in VTP is linked to it.
> https://twitter.com/ACNL_Villagers / Thread


That's what I initially thought of. But right by the time I created my thread, 4 guests are already on it @.@ it's just odd for me idk xD


----------



## VioletPrincess

JellofishXD said:


> uhhhh 2 questions
> 1. How do/did you become a mod
> 2. Whats better
> Disney magical World
> Harvest Moon
> or Tomdachi life



If you want to wait there is a newer version of Harvest Moon out in Japan Right now.  Called Harvest Moon Connect To A New World.  I was thinking of getting A new beginning.  Then I saw gameplay for the new game (released February in Japan) so I decided to wait.


----------



## Prof Gallows

JellofishXD said:


> uhhhh 2 questions
> 1. How do/did you become a mod
> 2. Whats better
> Disney magical World
> Harvest Moon
> or Tomdachi life



I like to think it was because of my strength of character.


And I've never played Tomodachi or DMW so I'm going to say Harvest Moon.


----------



## Cory

Flop said:


> He's 23, actually.
> 
> What would happen to TBT if Jeremy imploded?



TBT would become a democracy
I assume Jubs would take over...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Oh golly gosh... 87 guest viewing this thread...


----------



## Zura

Cory said:


> TBT would become a democracy
> I assume Jubs would take over...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Oh golly gosh... 87 guest viewing this thread...


44 now! What is going on?!


----------



## PurplPanda

Favorite artwork from dongers420?


----------



## Sid2125

Are there any rules against or about cloning? I feel like I saw something about it but I can't remember.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Sid2125 said:


> Are there any rules against or about cloning? I feel like I saw something about it but I can't remember.



Yes there is, in the Guidelines for Animal Crossing:



> We expect all members to honor any trade agreements they make. You should not scam or steal from other players. Exploiting game glitches for gain is also not allowed. This includes using The Bell Tree to sell duplicated items or using the forum to find people to duplicate items with you. In this way, we hope to reduce the negative impact that cheating has on the game.


----------



## Straw hat

How can we edit a thread's name? Is it possible to all forums?


----------



## Jennifer

Straw hat said:


> How can we edit a thread's name? Is it possible to all forums?



As long as it's yours. Just hit edit and then advanced edit. Or right click Edit Post and open in a new window/tab.


----------



## Kaiaa

Straw hat said:


> How can we edit a thread's name? Is it possible to all forums?



If you click Edit Post and then go Advanced, you can edit your own threads names for about 30 days. After that you'll need to report for name changes or make a new thread.


----------



## Jake

Kaiaa said:


> If you click Edit Post and then go Advanced, you can edit your own threads names for about 30 days. After that you'll need to report for name changes or make a new thread.



It's 6 months pre sure


----------



## Straw hat

Jennifer said:


> As long as it's yours. Just hit edit and then advanced edit. Or right click Edit Post and open in a new window/tab.





Kaiaa said:


> If you click Edit Post and then go Advanced, you can edit your own threads names for about 30 days. After that you'll need to report for name changes or make a new thread.



Thanks to you two for clearing this up, and my last question.


----------



## Kaiaa

Jake. said:


> It's 6 months pre sure



To be honest I have no idea, it's probably. No one tells me these things.


----------



## Lassy

Kaiaa said:


> To be honest I have no idea, it's probably. No one tells me these things.



Wasn't there an announcement made by Jennifer made few months ago about this? It was because of the cycling thread people needing to edit their thread titles or something like that :0


----------



## Reindeer

Is there a way to embed WebM files? Stuff like this.


----------



## rubyy

mean girls 10th anniversary today, it's also wednesday, i hope you're all wearing pink


----------



## PurplPanda

Rubyy said:


> mean girls 10th anniversary today, it's also wednesday, i hope you're all wearing pink


OMG
ON MONDAY MY FRIEND WAS WEARING PINK
AND THEN MY OTHER FRIEND WAS LIKE
"No (name of first friend), we wear pink on Wednesdays."


----------



## PrayingMantis10

Is the Kimbap plate officially out? No, It's not out.lol


----------



## Straw hat

I'm not sure if I can ask this, but how do we get an image or text right next to another?

I'm not exactly sure how to explain it, but for an perfect example of what I am talking about is from TBT user lynn105's signature.


----------



## Thunder

Straw hat said:


> I'm not sure if I can ask this, but how do we get an image or text right next to another?
> 
> I'm not exactly sure how to explain it, but for an perfect example of what I am talking about is from TBT user lynn105's signature.



Here ya go.


----------



## Jennifer

Rubyy said:


> mean girls 10th anniversary today, it's also wednesday, i hope you're all wearing pink



I hate that movie sooo
But I wear pink everyday. Probably should've skipped today out of spite </3


----------



## Zura

What is your favourite website to make random signatures?

I am trying to make one myself...


----------



## Heisenberg

Any mod regularly watch a youtube lets player?


----------



## Kaiaa

Heisenberg said:


> Any mod regularly watch a youtube lets player?



Not regularly but I like to watch them, especially of old games lol


----------



## Nerd House

I'm a huge fan of Chuggaconroy. His LP of AC:NL is what got me to buy the game.


----------



## Caius

Heisenberg said:


> Any mod regularly watch a youtube lets player?



Roosterteeth. I love the obscure ones.


----------



## Zura

I am having trouble with the chat it keeps saying "#belltree :Cannot join channel (+b)" and its not letting me enter.

How do I fix this?


----------



## oath2order

Vaati said:


> I am having trouble with the chat it keeps saying "#belltree :Cannot join channel (+b)" and its not letting me enter.
> 
> How do I fix this?



That means you were banned from the chat.


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> That means you were banned from the chat.



What a tragedy. A disaster. A calamity.


----------



## Cory

KarlaKGB said:


> What a tragedy. A disaster. A calamity.



We are all truly saddened.


----------



## Pathetic

whens my birthday


:'{


----------



## Caius

I don't have access to the ban lists because my irc is a little messed up. Sorry. Can't unban without a HMSK.


----------



## Cory

Do you believe in the helix fossil?

Also 1000 POSTS


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> That means you were banned from the chat.


Waaaaat?



KarlaKGB said:


> What a tragedy. A disaster. A calamity.


I know right!



Cory said:


> We are all truly saddened.


Really?



Zr388 said:


> I don't have access to the ban lists because my irc is a little messed up. Sorry. Can't unban without a HMSK.


So am I banned forever?!?! $#%@



Cory said:


> Do you believe in the helix fossil?
> 
> Also 1000 POSTS


So you posted here just to get 1,000?


----------



## Cory

I don't want your false hoods and hooten-nannies.


----------



## Caius

Not banned forever, just a mod with access to the ban lists will have to do it.


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> Not banned forever, just a mod with access to the ban lists will have to do it.



Ok thanks 

- - - Post Merge - - -

This is probaly a dumb question buuuutt...

Does the "Avatar Width Extension" increase the hight too?


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> Ok thanks
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> This is probaly a dumb question buuuutt...
> 
> Does the "Avatar *Width* Extension" increase the hight too?



This question answers itself. 


What's the longest non-permanent ban given to a member?


----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> This question answers itself.
> 
> 
> What's the longest non-permanent ban given to a member?


So how do people like Zr388 have such big avatars? Is it just a mod thing?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> So how do people like Zr388 have such big avatars? Is it just a mod thing?



Oldies stuff.


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> Oldies stuff.



How long do you have to be on the forums to unlock it?

Or was it only for a certain time?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> How long do you have to be on the forums to unlock it?
> 
> Or was it only for a certain time?



I think it was way before your time.


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> I think it was way before your time.



Ok this shiz is not helping.


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Ok this shiz is not helping.



Okay, what exactly isn't helping? Nothing you've asked in this thread has ever been relevant to anything. You asked a question, it was answered. In fact, it's the same question I've seen asked around fifty or so times, so what's the deal? I said that it's something that hasn't been available since before your time, which means before you joined, if you didn't get that. 

It hasn't been available for YEARS. No one new has it. Loads of people have again *asked the same question.* If you can figure out how to do a forum search, you wouldn't be asking how to get it because you'd already know *it's not available and hasn't been for a long time.*

So are you done?


----------



## Zura

Zr388 said:


> *It hasn't been available for YEARS. No one new has it.*
> 
> So are you done?


Finally yes, Thank you!

Edit:* I hate your new username.* <- *Zr388* is an awesome username.


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Finally yes, Thank you!
> 
> Edit:* I hate your new username.* <- *Zr388* is an awesome username.



So do you have anything actually useful to add, ask, or say or are we going to continue to go roundabout on this til the end of time?


----------



## radical6

whyd you change your username? o;


----------



## Caius

tsundere said:


> whyd you change your username? o;



Felt like it.


----------



## Zura

Whd you change your avatar? o;


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Whd you change your avatar? o;



Felt like it.


----------



## Flop

Why isn't every Mod like Jamie?


----------



## Nerd House

Flop said:


> Why isn't every Mod like Jamie?



No one can match that level of awesome.


----------



## Cress

Where is my Emerald???????


----------



## Thunder

Flop said:


> Why isn't every Mod like Jamie?



Because we're losers.


----------



## amemome

I was under the impression that I needed 2 TBT on hand to upload an image through the forum...  is this the right number, or does this change with image file size?


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> Because we're losers.


Everyone besides *SockHead*!

Is *SockHead* a Sage?



Vaati said:


> Should there be an Official Pokemon battle me thread?


Also can this old question be answered?


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Because we're losers.


thats tru (for u anyway)

whos your favorite teacher?


----------



## Alice

Vaati said:


> Everyone besides *SockHead*!
> 
> Is *SockHead* a Sage?
> 
> Also can this old question be answered?



It's not really a question of should there be; If you want it, do it. I don't see why it has to be official.


----------



## Zura

Alice said:


> It's not really a question of should there be; If you want it, do it. I don't see why it has to be official.



I guess what I am really asking is would they allow it and would it be a sticky? I am not creating it if it doesn't become a sticky


----------



## Capella

Nevermind omg


----------



## Thunder

Vaati said:


> I guess what I am really asking is would they allow it and would it be a sticky? I am not creating it if it doesn't become a sticky



Can't say you wanting a stickied thread is a very compelling reason to make one.


----------



## Zura

Thunder said:


> Can't say you wanting a stickied thread is a very compelling reason to make one.



Ok so is *SockHead* a sage?


----------



## Thunder

Yes, he is.


----------



## Zura

Cool thanks for the answers _*Thunder*_


----------



## Jeremy

Please don't ask obvious questions in this thread for attention or for whatever your motives are.


----------



## Caius

Jeremy said:


> Please don't ask obvious questions in this thread for attention or for whatever your motives are.



Finally. 

Also >Why isn't every Mod like Jamie?

I'm... what?


----------



## Cress

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Where is my Emerald???????



Seriously, this better not take half the month again.


----------



## Thunder

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Seriously, this better not take half the month again.



I apologize for half-assing it, we'll go the full month this time!

Really though, have a little patience, it'll be out soon.


----------



## Justin

PuffleKirby21 said:


> Seriously, this better not take half the month again.



Dear loyal paying customer,

My sincerest apologies for the delay in your May birthstone. We're truly sorry for any harm induced in your life without the collectible in your inventory for the past 24 hours. It won't happen again.

Kind regards,
Justin

P.S: Have a happy Year of Luigi Pink Gold Peach!


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> Dear loyal paying customer,
> 
> My sincerest apologies for the delay in your May birthstone. We're truly sorry for any harm induced in your life without the collectible in your inventory for the past 24 hours. It won't happen again.
> 
> Kind regards,
> Justin
> 
> P.S: Have a happy Year of Luigi Pink Gold Peach!



Pretty sure it's the year of Yoshi. No one can tell me different.


----------



## Zeiro

It's the Year of Rosalina.


----------



## Cariad

Cent, are you a doctor/medical student/thing?
I see you talking about making people better in IRC and in br?wst?rs cafe. lol, the autocorrect did the old br?wst?rs. Hahaha


----------



## Caius

MissNoodle said:


> Cent, are you a doctor/medical student/thing?
> I see you talking about making people better in IRC and in br?wst?rs cafe. lol, the autocorrect did the old br?wst?rs. Hahaha



Not a doctor, no. I'm a 3D Game Artist.

I have, however worked in the medical industry, once as a vet tech, once as an acupuncture assistant (which counted towards a medical internship). Besides that, I've been known to be constantly in and out of the hospital on a yearly basis, and decided to study medical because I got tired of not understanding stuff. 

I used to read quite a few medical textbooks, and to this day really do enjoy reading journals and findings from medical professionals. It's a hobby.


----------



## Cariad

Ok, thanks! I just think it's really nice to see you helping people hurt or sick.


----------



## oath2order

When you became staff did you ever expect to have to deal with some of the stuff you deal with?


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> When you became staff did you ever expect to have to deal with some of the stuff you deal with?



Lord no.


----------



## Lassy

What is the first TBT collectible? And when was it released ? ?^?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Ah stupid glitch we can't see my message ;3;


----------



## Caius

Lassy said:


> What is the first TBT collectible? And when was it released ? •^•
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Ah stupid glitch we can't see my message ;3;



Jub's sanity was my first collectable. I keep it safe.



oath2order said:


> When you became staff did you ever expect to have to deal with some of the stuff you deal with?



Lord no.


----------



## m12

A question for Jamie. How to be for shoes untied when doesnot know?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

I also have this glitch I can't see the latest post after mine o.o even with ctrl+F5 still not working ><


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> A question for Jamie. How to be for shoes untied when doesnot know?



You dropped your pocket.



sn0wxyuki said:


> I also have this glitch I can't see the latest post after mine o.o even with ctrl+F5 still not working ><



Clear your cache.


----------



## m12

Cent said:


> You dropped your pocket.
> 
> 
> 
> Clear your cache.



I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT I MEANT TO DROP IT.

The real question I have to ask is.... who will pick it up for me?


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> I'LL HAVE YOU KNOW THAT I MEANT TO DROP IT.
> 
> The real question I have to ask is.... who will pick it up for me?



Your new boyfriend hopefully.


----------



## m12

Cent said:


> Your new boyfriend hopefully.



wwww.

I can't even with you right now. 

I am impressed.


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> wwww.
> 
> I can't even with you right now.
> 
> I am impressed.



I'm living with Tony now, and hang out with Helen daily. What do you expect?


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> I'm living with Tony now, and hang out with Helen daily. What do you expect?



And now you have me in your life. Isnt that wonderful?


----------



## Caius

Alice said:


> And now you have me in your life. Isnt that wonderful?



Always. This is a contributing factor.


----------



## m12

Cent said:


> Always. This is a contributing factor.



Jellybeans. Jamie who is this. Who is this person. That is my question to the staff.

Also to all staff: what is your preferred style of underwear? Mine are form-fitting low-waist boxer briefs.


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> Jellybeans. Jamie who is this. Who is this person. That is my question to the staff.
> 
> Also to all staff: what is your preferred style of underwear? Mine are form-fitting low-waist boxer briefs.



New friend. I like her. 

Boxers. I just got a bag the other day. Cozy.


----------



## Thunder

I like wearing whatever Jamie wears.


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> I like wearing whatever Jamie wears.



Welp. So when are we going drag clubbing?


----------



## Thunder

Up to you, I'm just along for the ride.


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> Up to you, I'm just along for the ride.



I know a sweet Drag Diner in Orlando. We're going.


----------



## Thunder

Cent said:


> I know a sweet Drag Diner in Orlando. We're going.



I get the feeling I'm gonna regret this night.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> I know a sweet Drag Diner in Orlando. We're going.



Can I come? I'll put on my best suburban dad clothing.


----------



## Caius

Everyone's invited.


----------



## Jake

sn0wxyuki said:


> I also have this glitch I can't see the latest post after mine o.o even with ctrl+F5 still not working ><



if its like the first or second post on a new page sometimes it wont show up for some reason, so if you cant see just post something like 'fixing post glitch' and the new post should fix up the thread, and then either leave your post as is, or edit it so it contributes to the topic and you don't get called out for spam, but i dont think that should matter.

if thats not the problem then clear your cache like jamie said


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> Lord no.



Waaaaaah.


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> Waaaaaah.



Shut your pretty face


----------



## ripley4O77

Why is my signature smaller than others even though I met all the requirements? It still uploads it smaller than it originall should be, I see members with huge signature pictures, mine isn't even that big but still doesn't show in its original size. It's less than the required MB, the pixel size is also less but STILL it shows much smaller than it should.


----------



## Jake

ripley4O77 said:


> Why is my signature smaller than others even though I met all the requirements? It still uploads it smaller than it originall should be, I see members with huge signature pictures, mine isn't even that big but still doesn't show in its original size. It's less than the required MB, the pixel size is also less but STILL it shows much smaller than it should.



dont use the tbt uploader. upload your image to imgur and then put it in ur sig by using this



		HTML:
	

[img]image url here[/img]


----------



## ripley4O77

Jake. said:


> dont use the tbt uploader. upload your image to imgur and then put it in ur sig by using this
> 
> 
> 
> HTML:
> 
> 
> [img]image url here[/img]



Cool thx, I'll try that out.


----------



## Trundle

any of you like gophers?


----------



## unravel

GopherManSupreme said:


> any of you like gophers?



Nope, no one like gophers.


----------



## Zura

Has any of you seen the new spidey movie yet?


----------



## oath2order

Speaking of drag, does anyone on staff watch RuPaul's Drag Race?


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Speaking of drag, does anyone on staff watch RuPaul's Drag Race?



I did for a while, because RuPaul is amazing. Her appearance on stage with Gaga a while back brought tears of joy to my eyes.



GopherManSupreme said:


> any of you like gophers?



Never seen one.



Vaati said:


> Has any of you seen the new spidey movie yet?



No. I want to. I'm really disappointed with the soundtrack so far.


----------



## Heisenberg

It says my nickname has been taken in IRC. Does that mean someone's using my name?  I feel violated.


----------



## Caius

Heisenberg said:


> It says my nickname has been taken in IRC. Does that mean someone's using my name?  I feel violated.



Yes. That's why you should register your names.


----------



## Zura

Jas0n said:


> About time we made a proper thread for this! Get your votes in.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: You found an egg!
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/credits.php?code=egg11A3SEI00CF


There's an egg here still, GaMERCaT told me  Who's the smartest out of all you?


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> There's an egg here still  Who's the smartest out of all you?



at least give credit and shouldn't it be who is the smartest egg out of all of you?


----------



## Zura

GaMERCaT said:


> at least give credit and shouldn't it be who is the smartest egg out of all of you?



Sorry, I edited it


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> Sorry, I edited it



I was joking xD I forgot the cross out code and I didn't feel like looking it up


----------



## Flop

You guys are such valuable contributors to this thread <3 *sarcasm*


Have any staff members not played Animal Crossing before?


----------



## Zura

What is up with the page it brings you too?! its messed up! <- question 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> You guys are such valuable contributors to this thread <3
> 
> 
> Have any staff members not played Animal Crossing before?


Yeah, thank you staff!


----------



## Goth

Vaati said:


> What is up with the page it brings you too?! its messed up! <- question
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Thank you <3


lol I was wondering too 


- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> You guys are such valuable contributors to this thread <3 _I am a ****!_


I agree what would we do without the staff

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> You guys are such valuable contributors to this thread <3 *sarcasm*
> 
> 
> Have any staff members not played Animal Crossing before?



can I report this?


----------



## Caius

You can report it all you like, but I have to agree.


----------



## Goth

who is the mod that keeps deleting my thread


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> who is the mod that keeps deleting my thread



You're not even back for a day and spamming again. You can stop at any time.


----------



## Prof Gallows

GaMERCaT said:


> who is the mod that keeps deleting my thread



The same one that is going to ban you if you don't stop making them.


----------



## Goth

Prof Gallows said:


> The same one that is going to ban you if you don't stop making them.



I might have to see that faster next time *turns computer off*


----------



## Farobi

Does quoting a post add up to TBT Bells earned?


----------



## Goth

Cent said:


> You're not even back for a day and spamming again. You can stop at any time.



how is it spam you just keep ruining it! well gallows is


----------



## Caius

Farobi said:


> Does quoting a post add up to TBT Bells earned?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## Alice

GaMERCaT said:


> how is it spam you just keep ruining it! well gallows is



it is when you keep re-posting it. If it's deleted, it's deleted for a reason. You don't make it again.


----------



## Flop

Cent said:


> Not that I'm aware of.



Is it considered "Escalating Arguments" by verbally attacking a specific Mod in one's own signature?


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> Is it considered "Eacalating Arguments" by verbally attacking a specific Mod in one's own signature?



Yep. It is.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> Yep. It is.



Is it considered "escalating arguments" when I throw fish at people?


----------



## Caius

Alice said:


> Is it considered "escalating arguments" when I throw fish at people?



Yep.


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> Yep.



Noted. Thank you.


----------



## f11

Cent said:


> Yep. It is.


Since you got a new username, are you gonna change your sig?


----------



## Caius

ccemuka said:


> Since you got a new username, are you gonna change your sig?



Nope. I may go back to ZR at some point.


----------



## Jman24274

GaMERCaT said:


> I might have to see that faster next time *turns computer off*



why did GaMERCaT get banned?


----------



## Solar

How excited are y'all for Mario Kart 8. It feels like an eternity away I'm so excited for it


----------



## Nerd House

Jman24274 said:


> why did GaMERCaT get banned?



Why did you make a 2nd account to ask why you got banned? That'll get you banned yet again.


----------



## f11

Adol the Red said:


> Why did you make a 2nd account to ask why you got banned? That'll get you banned yet again.


I think he just made a third...


----------



## Thunder

Cent said:


> Yep.



Is it considered "escalated arguments" if it's in an elevator?


----------



## Caius

It's being taken care of.



Thunder said:


> Is it considered "escalated arguments" if it's in an elevator?



GDI THUNDER


----------



## Alice

Is this you right about now?


----------



## BungoTheElf

If someone gets banned/suspended should I continue a commission for them or should I not do it? <_<


----------



## Caius

lynn105 said:


> If someone gets banned/suspended should I continue a commission for them or should I not do it? <_<



I'd hold off til they're unbanned.



Alice said:


> Is this you right about now?



That sums it up.


----------



## Alice

lynn105 said:


> If someone gets banned/suspended should I continue a commission for them or should I not do it? <_<



If they already paid you, I'd do it just to show sticktoitiveness. Otherwise, you don't really have much of an obligation until they return.


----------



## BungoTheElf

Ah thanks guys! They haven't paid so I'll just wait until they get back for a while


----------



## Yui Z

Do you play any instruments, sing ect?


----------



## Kaiaa

Yui Z said:


> Do you play any instruments, sing ect?



I play the ocarina if that counts. I used to play but don't usually anymore the clarinet. I only pull mine out to grease the corks lol


----------



## Cory

Has anyone played battletoads before? If yes, what stage did you get up to? I can't get past the 3rd stage.


----------



## Yui Z

Kaiaa said:


> I play the ocarina if that counts. I used to play but don't usually anymore the clarinet. I only pull mine out to grease the corks lol


Here I was thinking that all the mods played the bell tree. A friend of mine plays the clarinet, and I remember her performing to us all as part of her exam a couple of weeks ago.


----------



## f11

Say if you wanted to make a twitch plays pokemon thread, where would it go?


----------



## Zura

ccemuka said:


> Say if you wanted to make a twitch plays pokemon thread, where would it go?



I think Nintendo would do


----------



## Prof Gallows

Benmjy said:


> How excited are y'all for Mario Kart 8. It feels like an eternity away I'm so excited for it



Way too excited. It feels just like last year when I got super pumped for New Leaf a month before it came out. Hoping I can work Mario Kart Monday into my work schedule, but I'll play it as often as I get.



Yui Z said:


> Do you play any instruments, sing ect?



Piano and guitar, and I like to sing but my voice sounds like gravel rubbing together so it's not really that nice.


----------



## Cory

Cory said:


> Has anyone played battletoads before? If yes, what stage did you get up to? I can't get past the 3rd stage.



Mods, answer my questions plese.


----------



## Yui Z

What was your reaction to becoming a mod?

I can just imagine them going, "yeah, whatever, okay I'll do the job".


----------



## Kaiaa

Cory said:


> Mods, answer my questions plese.


Nope, never.


Yui Z said:


> What was your reaction to becoming a mod?
> 
> I can just imagine them going, "yeah, whatever, okay I'll do the job".


I didn't know until almost the whole day was over lol I honestly thought it was a joke because my username was pink and my avatar gained a mustache and Luigi hat =p I found out it was legit during the time I was playing a really scary part of the Last of Us so I had a rush of adrenaline from that and then learned I had a new responsibility to the forum.


----------



## Zura

Is hypnotizing people against the rules?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Can you report someone for having a signature that gives you migranes?


----------



## Thunder

Sure, if it's that bad we can try to sort it out.


----------



## Goldenapple

I have a headache from looking at it. >.<


----------



## Zura

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Can you report someone for having a signature that gives you migranes?



I should of known...



Do mods get magical powers?


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thunder said:


> Sure, if it's that bad we can try to sort it out.



Thank you Thunder.  Seems to be ok now.  Sometimes its hard to focus on fast moving images because of an eye condition.


----------



## Nerd House

Question about this announcement thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/announcement.php?f=69

How are people getting these items if they arent out yet? Cheat devices?


----------



## Cariad

What bands do you like? STAFF ONLY.


----------



## Thunder

Adol the Red said:


> Question about this announcement thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/announcement.php?f=69
> 
> How are people getting these items if they arent out yet? Cheat devices?



I believe so, whether there are any other methods is a mystery to little ol' me.



MissNoodle said:


> What bands do you like? STAFF ONLY.



I've always been a big fan of Coldplay and The Killers.


----------



## f11

Adol the Red said:


> Question about this announcement thread: http://www.belltreeforums.com/announcement.php?f=69
> 
> How are people getting these items if they arent out yet? Cheat devices?


I think the thing they use is called powersaves


----------



## Cariad

Thunder said:


> I believe so, whether there are any other methods is a mystery to little ol' me.
> 
> 
> 
> I've always been a big fan of Coldplay and The Killers.



Great minds think alike.


----------



## hemming1996

i don't play pokemon anymore and i need to get rid of my pokemon before i sell my copy, if it's a giveaway would it go in the gamers lounge?


----------



## Prof Gallows

hemming1996 said:


> i don't play pokemon anymore and i need to get rid of my pokemon before i sell my copy, if it's a giveaway would it go in the gamers lounge?



Yup.


----------



## Caius

MissNoodle said:


> What bands do you like? STAFF ONLY.



I like to listen to what my boyfriend calls "dadrock." Mostly 60's-80's rock. My music tastes change daily though, so this is a rough question to answer.



Yui Z said:


> What was your reaction to becoming a mod?
> 
> I can just imagine them going, "yeah, whatever, okay I'll do the job".



I was super excited for the first month or so. Now it seems like a bunch more work, so I'm not completely excited about it, but it's nice to get to talk to some other people (the other mods) that put up with stuff better than I do. We can unload at each other and get stuff done pretty well.



Cory said:


> Has anyone played battletoads before? If yes, what stage did you get up to? I can't get past the 3rd stage.



Once or twice. I don't remember how far I got. Must have been fifteen years ago.



Yui Z said:


> Do you play any instruments, sing ect?



I sing for fun these days. I used to do it professionally, but things happened so it's a moot point.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Hi I am having an issue trying to change my avatar.  I bought the animation upgrade awhile ago.  I do have an animated avatar now.  I am trying to change it to another.  The image size is 100 x 69 and the file size is 12.0 KB.  Whenever I try to change my avatar it says I am not allowed to upload an animated image.  I have tried using the URL and also uploading from my computer.  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.


----------



## Caius

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Hi I am having an issue trying to change my avatar.  I bought the animation upgrade awhile ago.  I do have an animated avatar now.  I am trying to change it to another.  The image size is 100 x 69 and the file size is 12.0 KB.  Whenever I try to change my avatar it says I am not allowed to upload an animated image.  I have tried using the URL and also uploading from my computer.  Any help would be appreciated. Thank you.



I believe it has to be exactly 100x100


----------



## VioletPrincess

Nope I found the issue I think.  It worked now.  I had the animation not active in my inventory.  I switched it to active and it worked    Thank you for the help.  I thought I had tried switching it before but I must not have.


----------



## Caius

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Nope I found the issue I think.  It worked now.  I had the animation not active in my inventory.  I switched it to active and it worked    Thank you for the help.  I thought I had tried switching it before but I must not have.



Oop. Sorry. I don't have much experience with gif-itars. Glad you got it though!


----------



## VioletPrincess

Thank you very much


----------



## Capella

When did this site  begin? o3o


----------



## Flop

MayorIris said:


> When did this site  begin? o3o



Well Jeremy joined on November 7, 2004, so I assume that he joined on the day that it was created.


----------



## Jeremy

Flop said:


> Well Jeremy joined on November 7, 2004, so I assume that he joined on the day that it was created.



While this is technically true, we consider December 19th, 2004 as our opening date / birthday.

At least we did last year.  Maybe that will change again.


----------



## Zura

What is your guys opinions on using the forums while drunk?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> What is your guys opinions on using the forums while drunk?



Pretty bad idea. Been there, done that. Didn't end well.


----------



## Byngo

So... I kind of want to go on the IRC for MK tonight and I'm not quite sure how to view the chat with my ipad. I know there's apps for viewing them but is there any free ones and how would I get the channel for TBT to show up?


----------



## Solar

Just wanted to say I watched the video of Jer, Justin, Cent and AndyB playing Mario Kart 7, comedy gold.


----------



## Jeremy

Lunatic said:


> So... I kind of want to go on the IRC for MK tonight and I'm not quite sure how to view the chat with my ipad. I know there's apps for viewing them but is there any free ones and how would I get the channel for TBT to show up?



Search the app store for IRC.  There are a lot of different ones.  Most of them suck, but I use a crappy one on my iPhone.


----------



## Zura

Jeremy said:


> Search the app store for IRC.  There are a lot of different ones.  Most of them suck, but I use a crappy one on my iPhone.



I am trying to connect but it keeps saying: Host is unresolved

How do I fix this?


----------



## Byngo

Jeremy said:


> Search the app store for IRC.  There are a lot of different ones.  Most of them suck, but I use a crappy one on my iPhone.



Well. I downloaded something we'll see if it works. LEL


----------



## Justin

Benmjy said:


> Just wanted to say I watched the video of Jer, Justin, Cent and AndyB playing Mario Kart 7, comedy gold.



Hehehe. That was a fun video.


----------



## Solar

Justin said:


> Hehehe. That was a fun video.



Hilarious! By the way I'm excited to see the results of our Mario Golf tournament! I wonder if other people joined too?? By the way how do you join the community, wasn't able to find that anywhere...


----------



## Locket

can you delete replys?I am having trouble with an attached photo


----------



## Zura

Justin said:


> Hehehe. That was a fun video.



Wheres this video?


----------



## Thunder

Star Fire said:


> can you delete replys?I am having trouble with an attached photo



Which post in question?


----------



## Zura

^^^I don't see the post above me, why?^^^


----------



## m12

So to the staff:

Do you guys like Bibarel? Do you guys like Wario? Will Jamie lose it when she sees this?


----------



## Thunder

...What's the correct way to answer this ;o


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> So to the staff:
> 
> Do you guys like Bibarel? Do you guys like Wario? Will Jamie lose it when she sees this?



Please god, no.


----------



## Flop

I'm missing something here. 

Jamie, why'd you name yourself to Cent?  Is there any significance to it, or did you just feel like it?


----------



## Libra

I'm looking for an invisible post. Yeah, that doesn't make a lot of sense, does it? 

I'm seeing this in the Nintendo sub-forum:

View attachment 44605

But when I click on the little arrows icon, it doesn't take me to Thunder's reply, but to mine (which is post number #210). I've tried hard refreshing and using a different browser, but I'm still not seeing anything other than my post (which was posted yesterday).

So my question is; where did Thunder's post go?  The other threads seem to be fine, actually, it's just that one I'm having a problem with.


----------



## Yui Z

Libra said:


> I'm looking for an invisible post. Yeah, that doesn't make a lot of sense, does it?
> 
> I'm seeing this in the Nintendo sub-forum:
> 
> View attachment 44605
> 
> But when I click on the little arrows icon, it doesn't take me to Thunder's reply, but to mine (which is post number #210). I've tried hard refreshing and using a different browser, but I'm still not seeing anything other than my post (which was posted yesterday).
> 
> So my question is; where did Thunder's post go?  The other threads seem to be fine, actually, it's just that one I'm having a problem with.


Ugh this keeps happening in main mafia. (Not sure if it's just for me, but everyone) When someone next posts, Thunder's post should appear. It's some annoying glitch.


----------



## Nerd House

I'm not seeing Thunder's post in that thread either.

Strange indeed.


----------



## Libra

Yui Z said:


> Ugh this keeps happening in main mafia. (Not sure if it's just for me, but everyone) When someone next posts, Thunder's post should appear. It's some annoying glitch.



Oh, okay then. Thanks for telling me. *waits for someone to reply so Thunder's post will appear *


----------



## Nkosazana

*Who is your leader?*


----------



## Zura

Nkosazana said:


> *Who is your leader?*



Clearly Jeremy


----------



## Lassy

Have you ever cosplayed? :>


----------



## Caius

Lassy said:


> Have you ever cosplayed? :>



A few times. From 04-2010 I went to Florida supercon pretty regularly. Edward Elric (got the height down), Genesis Rhapsodos, Reno, a few other things. Nothing that special. 



Flop said:


> I'm missing something here.
> 
> Jamie, why'd you name yourself to Cent?  Is there any significance to it, or did you just feel like it?



Drakengard 3 Hype.


----------



## mayordan

i bought user title color change but my title didnt change color ???
why ???? i entered the color hex or w/e but its still black
y y y y y y y y y​


----------



## Cudon

mayordan said:


> i bought user title color change but my title didnt change color ???
> why ???? i entered the color hex or w/e but its still black
> y y y y y y y y y​


same happened with me. I demand a refund. >:C


----------



## PurplPanda

Cent said:


> A few times. From 04-2010 I went to Florida supercon pretty regularly. Edward Elric (got the height down), Genesis Rhapsodos, Reno, a few other things. Nothing that special.


OMG FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST I LOVE FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST
Is that you in your avatar? 
lol stupid question from Purpl


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> Ugh this keeps happening in main mafia. (Not sure if it's just for me, but everyone) When someone next posts, Thunder's post should appear. It's some annoying glitch.



This is just a bug with the site. Sometimes when someone posts and it makes a new page, it doesn't register that there is a new page. It gets fixed if someone posts after though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

mayordan said:


> i bought user title color change but my title didnt change color ???
> why ???? i entered the color hex or w/e but its still black
> y y y y y y y y y​





Dinomates said:


> same happened with me. I demand a refund. >:C



When you go to change your title color there is an example it gives you. If you've typed the hex or color in correctly it will change to that color to confirm that you've done it right. If it stays black then you've done something wrong.


----------



## PurplPanda

If I post, close a thread, reopen it, then post again will it make a new post?


----------



## Kaiaa

PurplPanda said:


> If I post, close a thread, reopen it, then post again will it make a new post?



Are you trying to bypass post merge?


----------



## PurplPanda

Kaiaa said:


> Are you trying to bypass post merge?


Sort of. I'm trying to reserve posts on a thread (my own thread) that I can use.


----------



## Kaiaa

PurplPanda said:


> Sort of. I'm trying to reserve posts on a thread (my own thread) that I can use.


Instead, you can ask people to not post and if someone does we can remove the post. Closing and opening a thread to try and bypass post merge could get people warned and I don't want that


----------



## PurplPanda

Kaiaa said:


> Instead, you can ask people to not post and if someone does we can remove the post. Closing and opening a thread to try and bypass post merge could get people warned and I don't want that


Yeah, I have done that. But I'm just trying to make it go faster. Thanks anyway!


----------



## Byngo

Jeremy said:


> Search the app store for IRC.  There are a lot of different ones.  Most of them suck, but I use a crappy one on my iPhone.



I've tried a couple and none have worked. May I ask what this crappy one is that you use on your phone?


----------



## Justin

Lunatic said:


> I've tried a couple and none have worked. May I ask what this crappy one is that you use on your phone?



*On iOS I use:*

Crappy but free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irc999/id360698285?mt=8

Much better but paid: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mango-irc-chat-client/id399288543?&ls=1&mt=8 / https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mango-hd-universal-irc-chat/id516861055?l=sk&ls=1&mt=8

*On Android I use:*

https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fusionx.lightirc

*On Windows Phone:*

go buy a new phone


----------



## Cory

Lunatic said:


> I've tried a couple and none have worked. May I ask what this crappy one is that you use on your phone?



Colloquy is good and free!


----------



## Byngo

Cory said:


> Colloquy is good and free!





Justin said:


> On iOS I use:
> 
> Crappy but free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irc999/id360698285?mt=8
> 
> Much better but paid: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mango-irc-chat-client/id399288543?&ls=1&mt=8 / https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mango-hd-universal-irc-chat/id516861055?l=sk&ls=1&mt=8
> 
> On Android I use:
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fusionx.lightirc



Thanks @ both of you.  I'll see which one works better. I'm scared excited to see all the mafia backstabbers friends in IRC~


----------



## oath2order

AndroIRC isn't too bad


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> *On iOS I use:*
> 
> Crappy but free: https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/irc999/id360698285?mt=8
> 
> Much better but paid: http://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mango-irc-chat-client/id399288543?&ls=1&mt=8 / https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/mango-hd-universal-irc-chat/id516861055?l=sk&ls=1&mt=8
> 
> *On Android I use:*
> 
> https://play.google.com/store/apps/details?id=com.fusionx.lightirc
> 
> *On Windows Phone:*
> 
> go buy a new phone


How about for flip phones or home phones?


----------



## Caius

PurplPanda said:


> OMG FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST I LOVE FULLMETAL ALCHEMIST
> Is that you in your avatar?
> lol stupid question from Purpl



It is.


----------



## Capella

Will my infractions be taken off my profile?
They both expired


----------



## Caius

I believe they disappear after a few months.


----------



## Capella

Wow dang ;3;
I should've followed the rules more carefully


----------



## Thunder

MayorIris said:


> Will my infractions be taken off my profile?
> They both expired



We typically don't, unless there's some sort of special circumstance.

If hypothetically you were warned for spamming pictures of... snakes, the warning should stay there as a reminder to either dissuade you from spamming images of volatile vipers, or to give us a good idea of what your past offenses were and how we'd handle any further cobra crimes made by you.


----------



## Capella

If we feel like it should be removed do we PM you our case on why it should?


----------



## Caius

I don't see why not. Just don't be surprised if they're not removed.


----------



## m12

Jamie, a question for you.

I love you? As a friend?

Also, when will the group thing at the shop be in stock?


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> Jamie, a question for you.
> 
> I love you? As a friend?
> 
> Also, when will the group thing at the shop be in stock?



Pretty sure we dated at some point. Pretty sure I've got your back for life.

Also no idea.

Also Marcelo, your sig's too tall. Can you condense it down to below 250px tall so I stop getting reports about it.


----------



## Jennifer

Cent said:


> I don't see why not. Just don't be surprised if they're not removed.



And just to add, warnings and stuff can only be seen by staff and the user (Like deleted visitor messages) for reference.


----------



## m12

Cent said:


> Pretty sure we dated at some point. Pretty sure I've got your back for life.
> 
> Also no idea.
> 
> Also Marcelo, your sig's too tall. Can you condense it down to below 250px tall so I stop getting reports about it.



What has this forum come to? D: That is not tall at all... but fine. When did the signature restrictions change so badly?


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> What has this forum come to? D: That is not tall at all... but fine. When did the signature restrictions change so badly?



Over a year ago.


----------



## m12

Cent said:


> Over a year ago.



How many staffers do I have to please (*cough*) to get them back to how it was? That's a real question, staff members. ;D

I'm down with the sickness, if you know what I mean.


----------



## Horus

m12 said:


> How many staffers do I have to please (*cough*) to get them back to how it was? That's a real question, staff members. ;D
> 
> I'm down with the sickness, if you know what I mean.



How could you guys look at m12's signature and say; "I don't want to see more of that"

It's a crime against humanity and god if you do.


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> How many staffers do I have to please (*cough*) to get them back to how it was? That's a real question, staff members. ;D
> 
> I'm down with the sickness, if you know what I mean.



Good luck. I'm on break.



Horus said:


> How could you guys look at m12's signature and say; "I don't want to see more of that"
> 
> It's a crime against humanity and god if you do.



Waaaaasn't the point.


----------



## mayordan

Prof Gallows said:


> When you go to change your title color there is an example it gives you. If you've typed the hex or color in correctly it will change to that color to confirm that you've done it right. If it stays black then you've done something wrong.


so what
do we have to rebuy it orrrr ??


----------



## Caius

Yes. I refunded your bells so that you can buy another one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Question of the day: Omega Ruby or Alpha Sapphire?


----------



## Byngo

Tom said:


> Question of the day: Omega Ruby or Alpha Sapphire?



I'll answer because I can  Alpha Sapphire


----------



## mayordan

tysm v////v​


----------



## Zura

Id like to use the IRC (Chat) here on my phone, but I need a few things...

Address:
Port:
Name:

Thanks


----------



## Caius

Address: irc.geekshed.net
Port: 6667
Name: Either your name or geekshed


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Question of the day: Omega Ruby or Alpha Sapphire?



Debatable. Need more info before making a decision.


----------



## Cory

Can you unban me from IRC? Jubs keeps banning me for fun.


----------



## Caius

He'd have to unban you since he's the mod that placed the ban.


----------



## Cory

Cent said:


> He'd have to unban you since he's the mod that placed the ban.



Are you kidding...


----------



## Caius

I have no idea why he banned you since I wasn't there. I don't do 'he said she said' stuff.


----------



## Cory

Cent said:


> I have no idea why he banned you since I wasn't there. I don't do 'he said she said' stuff.



It was a joke, he has been doing it all last night.


----------



## Flop

Is there there ever going to be a rule enforcing "free bumps?"  I keep seeing a particular user upping his post count by "Free bumping" dozens of threads.


----------



## Jennifer

Flop said:


> Is there there ever going to be a rule enforcing "free bumps?"  I keep seeing a particular user upping his post count by "Free bumping" dozens of threads.



If someone is doing that, I'd call it spam and worthy of a report--kind of like when someone copies and pastes the same exact message over and over into the introduction forum.


----------



## Cory

Jen, in your signature why is one pikachu grey with a hat?


----------



## Flop

Jennifer said:


> If someone is doing that, I'd call it spam and worthy of a report--kind of like when someone copies and pastes the same exact message over and over into the introduction forum.



XD Oath. 

So should I report it when I see it happen?


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> XD Oath.
> 
> So should I report it when I see it happen?



You rang? >.>

Not like the introduction board gives post count anyways >.>


----------



## Zura

What's the point of post count? Like does it do anything?


----------



## Byngo

Vaati said:


> What's the point of post count? Like does it do anything?



The higher post count you have, the more you get away with. 

kidding


----------



## Zura

Lunatic said:


> The higher post count you have, the more you get away with.
> 
> kidding



That actually explains allot


----------



## Jennifer

Cory said:


> Jen, in your signature why is one pikachu grey with a hat?



It's light pink.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Cory said:


> Jen, in your signature why is one pikachu grey with a hat?


Cuz you are blind heh


----------



## Zura

Can someone please enlighten me on how my post here was rude?


----------



## Caius

It's a serious discussion.


----------



## Zura

Cent said:


> It's a *serious* discussion.



Soo...All jokes are considered rude unless they're posted in a joking or a non "serious" thread?

If so, should we state at the beginning of the thread if its a "serious" thread or not? Just so people don't get confused 

If that was also a yes, should people get warnings/infractions if they don't include that?
*Edit:* If yes to all of these*^^^*, can I go report all the jokes in "Serious" threads? 

Oh wait...


Cent said:


> You can report it all you like, *but I have to agree.*


Dang it But wait this is a "serious" thread, correct? so I can go report all the joke questions? 

Nvm again... *Cent* has to "agree" with it 
*Oh my glob, so this is a democracy!* You would think *Jeremy* would be in charge but instead its actually *Cent*!!!


----------



## Bowie

Would it be possible to add a poll to a thread you had made a while ago?


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Would it be possible to add a poll to a thread you had made a while ago?



Not that I'm aware of.


----------



## m12

Vaati said:


> Soo...All jokes are considered rude unless they're posted in a joking or a non "serious" thread?
> 
> If so, should we state at the beginning of the thread if its a "serious" thread or not? Just so people don't get confused
> 
> If that was also a yes, should people get warnings/infractions if they don't include that?
> *Edit:* If yes to all of these*^^^*, can I go report all the jokes in "Serious" threads?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Dang it But wait this is a "serious" thread, correct? so I can go report all the joke questions?
> 
> Nvm again... *Cent* has to "agree" with it
> *Oh my glob, so this is a democracy!* You would think *Jeremy* would be in charge but instead its actually *Cent*!!!



Vaati, I didn't think your post as rude, it was more of a... Smartass comment. I enjoy a joke every now and then, but smartassery can be shoved promptly up one's rear. 

Question for the staff. Why did you decide to be part of the staff initially?


----------



## Cariad

Vaati said:


> Soo...All jokes are considered rude unless they're posted in a joking or a non "serious" thread?
> 
> If so, should we state at the beginning of the thread if its a "serious" thread or not? Just so people don't get confused
> 
> If that was also a yes, should people get warnings/infractions if they don't include that?
> *Edit:* If yes to all of these*^^^*, can I go report all the jokes in "Serious" threads?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Dang it But wait this is a "serious" thread, correct? so I can go report all the joke questions?
> 
> Nvm again... *Cent* has to "agree" with it
> *Oh my glob, so this is a democracy!* You would think *Jeremy* would be in charge but instead its actually *Cent*!!!


It looks like mafia with all of those blues and reds.

Is cent going to play mafia one day,  and can we ask you questions as if you are a magic eight ball??


----------



## Zura

m12 said:


> Vaati, I didn't think your post as rude, it was more of a... Smartass comment. I enjoy a joke every now and then, but smartassery can be shoved promptly up one's rear.
> 
> Question for the staff. Why did you decide to be part of the staff initially?


I guess only someone like Jake can post jokes and look good fml

Is there rules for the IRC?


----------



## oath2order

Vaati said:


> I guess only someone like Jake can post jokes and look good fml
> 
> Is there rules for the IRC?



The IRC rules are pretty much the same as the forum.



MissNoodle said:


> It looks like mafia with all of those blues and reds.
> 
> Is cent going to play mafia one day,  and can we ask you questions as if you are a magic eight ball??



Cent was Zr388 and she played in Harry Potter mafia.


----------



## Cariad

oath2order said:


> The IRC rules are pretty much the same as the forum.
> 
> 
> 
> Cent was Zr388 and she played in Harry Potter mafia.



Oh yeah. Change that to. Did you enjoy mafia cent?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> Soo...All jokes are considered rude unless they're posted in a joking or a non "serious" thread?
> 
> If so, should we state at the beginning of the thread if its a "serious" thread or not? Just so people don't get confused
> 
> If that was also a yes, should people get warnings/infractions if they don't include that?
> *Edit:* If yes to all of these*^^^*, can I go report all the jokes in "Serious" threads?
> 
> Oh wait...
> 
> Dang it But wait this is a "serious" thread, correct? so I can go report all the joke questions?
> 
> Nvm again... *Cent* has to "agree" with it
> *Oh my glob, so this is a democracy!* You would think *Jeremy* would be in charge but instead its actually *Cent*!!!



Screw this. 

Someone else can answer stuff.


----------



## Zura

Omg sorry Cent I just got a little pissed 

So what did everyone think of my brother Traceguy when he used to use the forums?


----------



## Thunder

Cent said:


> Screw this.
> 
> Someone else can answer stuff.



'K.



MissNoodle said:


> Oh yeah. Change that to. Did you enjoy mafia cent?



The Lady Cent says "Eh."



MissNoodle said:


> Is cent going to play mafia one day



The Magnifi Cent says "Dunno."



MissNoodle said:


> and can we ask you questions as if you are a magic eight ball??



Ask again later.



Vaati said:


> So what did everyone think of my brother Traceguy when he used to use the forums?



Shrek.



m12 said:


> Question for the staff. Why did you decide to be part of the staff initially?



I never thought it through, but before I knew it I was chained up in the Basement dungeon.


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> I never thought it through, but before I knew it I was chained up in the Basement dungeon.



I was pushed into Marketing and the Signature Examination department



Vaati said:


> I guess only someone like Jake can post jokes and look good fml
> 
> Is there rules for the IRC?



The rules for IRC are very much the same for the Forum. Also, for future reference, if one is suspended from the forum an IRC and Mumble suspension may also take place. IRC is a little more relaxed but use common sense.


----------



## Stevey Queen

How does the lottery thing even work?


----------



## iamnothyper

im not seeing my post on a thread?
i see my name as the latest poster and its in my forum posts history but...


----------



## Kaiaa

iamnothyper said:


> im not seeing my post on a thread?
> i see my name as the latest poster and its in my forum posts history but...



It's a glitch, when someone else posts you will be able to see the page you posted on


----------



## mob

Will you ever bring back the large avatar things? Like what most of the mods have


----------



## Caius

gamzee said:


> Will you ever bring back the large avatar things? Like what most of the mods have



It's been said that it's possible that they'll come back in the future. None of us really know for sure yet.


----------



## AliciaNins

I can't see my signature...


----------



## oath2order

Are we able to make tables with BB code on the forum?


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Are we able to make tables with BB code on the forum?



I believe I've seen people do it. You're more than welcome to pm me and do a trial and error of it.


----------



## Flop

AliciaNins said:


> I can't see my signature...



Make sure the "show Signature" box under the post area is checked.


----------



## oath2order

Hey time for a serious question!

Okay so

If you have Chrome you can follow this to make a custom search engine so if you type in "tbt" and then the tab key, it would search TBT for whatever you searched for.

Problem is, I'm having trouble setting it up. I've got it for other sites but I can't figure it out for TBT. Any idea how?


----------



## Gandalf

I feel like a child when I read about all the crazy custom **** you do to change up tbt oath.


----------



## oath2order

Gandalf said:


> I feel like a child when I read about all the crazy custom **** you do to change up tbt oath.



it's honestly just so I can find people's profiles a little bit quicker


----------



## Zura

What Jake said...


Jake. said:


> once i was playing lazer tag when i was 17 and smashed into some 9 year old kid and knocked him over


Is not considered rude?






No offense Jake.


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> What Jake said...
> 
> Is not considered rude?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No offense Jake.



You have no idea if he got a warning or not, and frankly it's none of your business. Stop.


----------



## Zura

Cent said:


> Stop


Omg, Ive been told this so many times in the last 48 hours 





Will the pokeball ever return?


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> Hey time for a serious question!
> 
> Okay so
> 
> If you have Chrome you can follow this to make a custom search engine so if you type in "tbt" and then the tab key, it would search TBT for whatever you searched for.
> 
> Problem is, I'm having trouble setting it up. I've got it for other sites but I can't figure it out for TBT. Any idea how?



Anyways back on topic

Anyone? Maybe Jamie knows?


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Anyways back on topic
> 
> Anyone? Maybe Jamie knows?



No clue.


----------



## Gandalf

Vaati said:


> Will the pokeball ever return?



I'm guessing it will come again with Pokemon OR/AS. hyyypeeee.


----------



## Justin

Gandalf said:


> I'm guessing it will come again with Pokemon OR/AS. hyyypeeee.



Prepare your balls, Gandalf.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> Prepare your balls, Gandalf.



Jubs do you know the answer to my question??


----------



## Gandalf

Justin said:


> Prepare your balls, Gandalf.



Yeahp. Only got a couple more months to show off my sorely coveted balls.


----------



## Kildor

How hyped are you guys about the Ruby and Sapphire remakes?


----------



## Yui Z

How would you describe yourself?


----------



## Thunder

kildor22 said:


> How hyped are you guys about the Ruby and Sapphire remakes?



Hm, about a 7/10



Yui Z said:


> How would you describe yourself?



Probably indecisive, although that's an oddly decisive answer for someone who's indecisive... Maybe I am decisive? But now I can't figure out whether I'm decisive or indecisive.

I'm Asian, that much is correct.


----------



## Saturniidae

Hi, i wasn't sure where to post so I thought to ask first. I need someone to hold a villager for me, but in not sure in which forum thread I should post? would that go in the villager trade or in the train station or somewhere else? thank you.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Is there a reason why I couldn't connect to the IRC?

I tried and tried again but each time the login box will pop up and it start loading again...with the please wait...><

- - - Post Merge - - -



Saturniidae said:


> Hi, i wasn't sure where to post so I thought to ask first. I need someone to hold a villager for me, but in not sure in which forum thread I should post? would that go in the villager trade or in the train station or somewhere else? thank you.



Train station =D Is not about selling your villager so Train station is more suitable~ There's where I see most people ask someone to hold their villager/items~


----------



## Saturniidae

thank you snowxyuki ^^


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Saturniidae said:


> thank you snowxyuki ^^



You're welcome =D

Ahh I still want to know why I can't enter IRC ><


----------



## Zura

Gandalf said:


> I'm guessing it will come again with Pokemon OR/AS. hyyypeeee.


Don't you already have enough?! If it does return I'll probably never get one 

Can you make it one per person?


----------



## Byngo

Vaati said:


> Don't you already have enough?! If it does return I'll probably never get one
> 
> Can you make it one per person?



You snooze, you lose.


----------



## Zura

Lunatic said:


> You snooze, you lose.



Yeah its kinda not fair on how it restocks at night! This time can it be stocked during the day?

Also one of the main reason why I would never get one is because people would probably buy them all and leave nothing  One per person seems great to me


----------



## Nerd House

Vaati said:


> Yeah its kinda not fair on how it restocks at night! This time can it be stocked during the day?
> 
> Also one of the main reason why I would never get one is because *people like Karen* would probably buy them all and leave nothing  One per person seems great to me



I'd advise you to choose your words more carefully in the future.


----------



## Zura

Adol the Red said:


> I'd advise you to choose your words more carefully in the future.



Oh God I just relized that -_- 

*Karen  I'm sorry!*


----------



## Zeiro

ok, who keeps deleting it and why?


----------



## Zura

Reizo said:


> ok, who keeps deleting it and why?



Deleting what?


----------



## Zeiro

Vaati said:


> Deleting what?


my blog comment keeps being deleted for some reason. and i haven't been notified about it.

oh well, i'll just keep posting it.


----------



## gnoixaim

Vaati said:


> Yeah its kinda not fair on how it restocks at night! This time can it be stocked during the day?
> 
> Also one of the main reason why I would never get one is, that people like Karen would probably buy them all and leave nothing  One per person seems great to me



I'm pretty sure you'd snag more than 1 Poke'ball if you could, just like those cherries 

QUESTION: What's your favorite water brand? (LOL)


----------



## Zura

gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd snag more than 1 Poke'ball if you could, just like those cherries
> 
> QUESTION: What's your favorite water brand? (LOL)



Nah the same night I got those Cherrys, Karen told me she was going to buy them all before me but decided not too... 

Trust me, if people saw that they're restocked all hell would break loose


----------



## Cariad

I think you should say that during a certain week items will be restocked. Then, restock one at a time, at different times.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Yeah its kinda not fair on how it restocks at night! This time can it be stocked during the day?
> 
> Also one of the main reason why I would never get one is because people would probably buy them all and leave nothing  One per person seems great to me



If someone goes to the store and buys every single box of a certain kind of cereal, the store doesn't care about what is fair or not. Those people had the money to buy that amount so they did.

Same deal for us. If you have the money to throw around then by all means, throw it around. We have a gifting system on here for a reason. If someone buys all of a certain collectible, try to buy it from them or trade them.


----------



## PurplPanda

What is/was your town name and your villagers in AC:NL?


----------



## FancyThat

How often are the add on features in the shop restocked?


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> *When does the shop restock?*
> Look for updates to shop restocks during TBT Directs, or keep an eye open in the HQ for one of the admins posting about shop restocks. It's pretty important to note that mods don't have the ability to perform restocks, and our admins are always working hard to make sure the form is functioning smoothly. They're working on something else most likely!



See the FAQ for info.


----------



## Zura

So when someone buys from the shop do the mods get the money?


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> So when someone buys from the shop do the mods get the money?



No.


----------



## Zura

Cent said:


> No.


So the money goes to cyber space?


----------



## FancyThat

Ok thanks.


----------



## Caius

Vaati said:


> So the money goes to cyber space?



It just disappears.


----------



## Zura

Cent said:


> It just disappears.



Wow that was deep.

I always thought the money went to someone lol  thanks for the information!


----------



## Thunder

gnoixaim said:


> I'm pretty sure you'd snag more than 1 Poke'ball if you could, just like those cherries
> 
> QUESTION: What's your favorite water brand? (LOL)



If I ever drink water it's like, accidentally while I'm showering.

I'm unhealthy 



PurplPanda said:


> What is/was your town name and your villagers in AC:NL?



Chon'sin, right now I've got Claudia, Puddles, Lucky, Benjamin, Butch, Jacques, Muffy, Rosie, Mac, and Punchy who just moved in the other day.


----------



## monochrom3

So how is the Pokeball restocked? Does it appear on the shop or we have to get it via special causes?


----------



## Thunder

I don't know if we have any plans to change it up, but last time it was just sold in the shop like the cherry.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder when can I expect you to use a Persona avatar?


----------



## Thunder

When I find something that makes me think "Wow, I wanna use that as my avatar".

Besides, I already have an Aigis Sigia


----------



## amemome

do mods that play new leaf have dream town codes?


----------



## Jennifer

amemome said:


> do mods that play new leaf have dream town codes?



Yes @-@ A few of us had ours up during the Fair. I always have mine in my signature. And some of us have them in our profiles.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jennifer said:


> Yes @-@ A few of us had ours up during the Fair. I always have mine in my signature.



I'm sure most of those have lapsed by now though, don't they expire after a month or two of no updates (+ plus no visits?)?


----------



## amemome

Jennifer said:


> Yes @-@ A few of us had ours up during the Fair. I always have mine in my signature.



thank you for the information!   I was curious... ;A;


----------



## Jennifer

Tom said:


> I'm sure most of those have lapsed by now though, don't they expire after a month or two of no updates (+ plus no visits?)?



Nooope. I know some that haven't been updated or visited in ages and are still there @-@ And I know some people who suddenly had their Dream Address change despite constant updates and visits and still using the same 3DS.

amemome - You're welcome~


----------



## Capella

Are you a fan of the supreme leader


----------



## Saturniidae

Hey. I made a thread in the train station request for someone to hold a villager for me and someone told me that I should try to ask a cycler. I wanted to know what I should do. Am I supposed to ask for my thread to be moved to villager trading or should I just make a new thread and close the old one. I just wanted to know what I should do first . Thank you.


----------



## Caius

Saturniidae said:


> Hey. I made a thread in the train station request for someone to hold a villager for me and someone told me that I should try to ask a cycler. I wanted to know what I should do. Am I supposed to ask for my thread to be moved to villager trading or should I just make a new thread and close the old one. I just wanted to know what I should do first . Thank you.



If you have the ability to close it yourself, go ahead and do that. You're not really trading a villager, so I don't see why you would have to make a new thread at all. Train station is fine IMO.


----------



## Saturniidae

ok thanks for answering ^^


----------



## Javocado

Will we be seeing new emotes in the future?


----------



## Thunder

Javocado said:


> Will we be seeing new emotes in the future?



That you'll probably have to take up with Jer.


----------



## Flop

Thunder said:


> That you'll probably have to take up with Jer.



It's almost like you're suggesting that Jeremy has his priorities straight.


----------



## Cudon

Please make an option to entirely turn off those ugly emoticons :L I can't stand them.


----------



## Flop

Dinomates said:


> Please make an option to entirely turn off those ugly emoticons :L I can't stand them.



Look in the "Posting Permissions" box and look for "Smilies". It will tell you to uncheck "Use Smilies" in the post options.


----------



## Waluigi

Dinomates said:


> Please make an option to entirely turn off those ugly emoticons :L I can't stand them.



I think there is


----------



## Flop

Edit --> Go Advanced --> Disable Smilies In Text.


----------



## Cudon

Flop said:


> Edit --> Go Advanced --> Disable Smilies In Text.


I meant entirely :u I really don't want to see them at all. Besides that's something I'd have to check every single time I post something xL


----------



## Zura

Has any of the mods been banned before?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Vaati said:


> Has any of the mods been banned before?



All of them cuz they are evil

- - - Post Merge - - -

jk


----------



## Zura

ShinySandwich said:


> All of them cuz they are evil
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> jk



I thought the "evil" word had a link XD


----------



## Caius

Yes, a few of us have been banned. Not while we have been mods, however.


----------



## Mercedes

Can I upload my walk through of Pokemon fire red? It's my first walkthough, and..it has turrible video quality! :> and if I can were can I upload it? :3


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> Can I upload my walk through of Pokemon fire red? It's my first walkthough, and..it has turrible video quality! :> and if I can were can I upload it? :3


How about YouTube?


----------



## Mercedes

Mariah said:


> How about YouTube?



I gonna post it there to :3


----------



## Yui Z

Got any 'wow' moments?


----------



## Swiftstream

Are the birthstones going to be re-released?
i.e. sapphire comes back in this september?


----------



## Zura

Swiftstream said:


> Are the birthstones going to be re-released?
> i.e. sapphire comes back in this september?



Apparently yes


----------



## Flop

This is a long shot, but is there a possibility of a Music board being added to TBT?  I don't mean like sharing YouTube videos of your favorite artist (or maybe, actually).  I mean like, real musical talent, like guitar, trombone, guitar, etc. One could say that a thread is appropriate for it, but I don't think it could capture the full essence of musical talent and interests on TBT.  Like I said, it's a long shot, and I'm not going to be an obnoxious radical that makes a thread demanding an addition to TBT. That's just dumb. I just figured it might be a way for members of this community to come together even more. 

I understand that Brewster's Cafe encompasses all outlets of media and entertainment, including music, but I feel like it deserves its own Board.  Sorry if I seem bothersome 0_o


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> This is a long shot, but is there a possibility of a Music board being added to TBT?  I don't mean like sharing YouTube videos of your favorite artist (or maybe, actually).  I mean like, real musical talent, like guitar, trombone, guitar, etc. One could say that a thread is appropriate for it, but I don't think it could capture the full essence of musical talent and interests on TBT.  Like I said, it's a long shot, and I'm not going to be an obnoxious radical that makes a thread demanding an addition to TBT. That's just dumb. I just figured it might be a way for members of this community to come together even more.
> 
> I understand that Brewster's Cafe encompasses all outlets of media and entertainment, including music, but I feel like it deserves its own Board.  Sorry if I seem bothersome 0_o



It's not bothersome but there is also the Museum where people can show off their skills, do you play an instrument?


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa said:


> It's not bothersome but there is also the Museum where people can show off their skills, do you play an instrument?



Yeah, I play guitar, trombone, and euphonium.


----------



## Capella

I was so set on changing my username to Iris and I finally got enough TBT bells to do so but it won't let me change my username to that ;-;
It says it's because someone already has it or it does not qualify for the administrators standards 
Is it because it's too short?


----------



## Party Poison

MayorIris said:


> I was so set on changing my username to Iris and I finally got enough TBT bells to do so but it won't let me change my username to that ;-;
> It says it's because someone already has it or it does not qualify for the administrators standards
> Is it because it's too short?



Unfortunately, it seems that someone else has already taken the name Iris on May 10th.  It's kinda a bummer seeing as it was only two days ago they joined.  :C​


----------



## Capella

Party Poison said:


> Unfortunately, it seems that someone else has already taken the name Iris on May 10th.  It's kinda a bummer seeing as it was only two days ago they joined.  :C​



Ugh  -.-
what do I do now ;-;


----------



## Party Poison

MayorIris said:


> Ugh  -.-
> what do I do now ;-;



You'll have to find a different variation, unfortunately.  However, keep in mind space can be used in usernames, maybe try "Iris [Initial?]"?​


----------



## Capella

Party Poison said:


> You'll have to find a different variation, unfortunately.  However, keep in mind space can be used in usernames, maybe try "Iris [Initial?]"?​


Figured out a name 
Thanks for helping me


----------



## unravel

Still a chance to delete the negative feedback what me and chibiangel86 did? Me and her did the trade and it was success


----------



## Party Poison

Aiko said:


> Still a chance to delete the negative feedback what me and chibiangel86 did? Me and her did the trade and it was success



If it was recent you can edit it still by clicking on the little icon next to the feedback comment blurb; otherwise, if it's not letting you you can PM a mod the situation and they can determine whether to remove it or not.​


----------



## Zura

Can the gif avatar thing become free like gif sigs?


----------



## unravel

Party Poison said:


> If it was recent you can edit it still by clicking on the little icon next to the feedback comment blurb; otherwise, if it's not letting you you can PM a mod the situation and they can determine whether to remove it or not.​



Dunno if ChibiAngel did anyway thanks


----------



## Party Poison

Aiko said:


> Dunno if ChibiAngel did anyway thanks



I just looked at the feedback for both of you, and just as a reminder, wifi feedback is just that, "wi-fi" feedback.  It should only be given if the trade does take place and you two wi-fi together or if an auctioner/auctionee fail on their part of deal.  Otherwise, if you never wi-fi and it wasn't part of an auction you can request a mod to remove your negative feedback.  Same can go for ChibiAngel as well, they can request your negative feedback removed, too.​


----------



## FancyThat

I had my signature edited by a mod for being over the guidelines, it hadn't been mentioned to me before and I didn't realise as it's very hard to judge on a tablet and I mainly use that for my PC needs. I've edited my signature a bit, could someone on a PC please tell me if it's ok now? Thanks.


----------



## Kaiaa

FancyThat said:


> I had my signature edited by a mod for being over the guidelines, it hadn't been mentioned to me before and I didn't realise as it's very hard to judge on a tablet and I mainly use that for my PC needs. I've edited my signature a bit, could someone on a PC please tell me if it's ok now? Thanks.



Unfortunately, your signature stretches almost to 300 pixels (the max is 250 +1 line of standard size text). If I were you, I would put one of your spoilers inside the other and you will be golden!

Edit: Don't forget that by signature, we mean everything, not just the picture


----------



## FancyThat

Kaiaa said:


> Unfortunately, your signature stretches almost to 300 pixels (the max is 250 +1 line of standard size text). If I were you, I would put one of your spoilers inside the other and you will be golden!



Ok thank you I will do it now .

- - - Post Merge - - -

Hope that's ok now .


----------



## Zura

Why do you have to buy GIF avatars but you dont have to buy GIF signatures?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> Why do you have to buy GIF avatars but you dont have to buy GIF signatures?



If you think it's unfair we could always start charging you guys to make animated signatures. =]


----------



## SockHead

what is your favorite pizza topping


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> If you think it's unfair we could always start charging you guys to make animated signatures. =]



No I don't think that, i'm just curious


----------



## Flop

Why do actual questions get pushed back by this kind of stuff?  XD


----------



## Cory

Do the mods hate me?


----------



## Zura

Cory said:


> Do the mods hate me?


I think about this everyday

Do you hate us?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Why do actual questions get pushed back by this kind of stuff?  XD



Because SockHead Is boss


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> I think about this everyday
> 
> Do you hate us?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Because SockHead Is boss




Because of spammers like you. 

Will there ever be a Smash Bros Saturday?


----------



## Zura

Flop said:


> Why do actual questions get pushed back by this kind of stuff?  XD


Hmm weeeeeeeeeeeeird, this looks like spam...



Why does everyone say this is a democracy?!


----------



## Locket

I'm trying to upload my signature, but it pulls up the upload it from a URL, but I don't have a URL for it, how can I change it?


----------



## Caius

Star Fire said:


> I'm trying to upload my signature, but it pulls up the upload it from a URL, but I don't have a URL for it, how can I change it?



You need to upload your signature to a 3rd party image host like Imgur, Photobucket, Tinypic, etc. Grab the URL, and put it within image tags. I believe all of this is said in the FAQ.


----------



## Locket

Cent said:


> You need to upload your signature to a 3rd party image host like Imgur, Photobucket, Tinypic, etc. Grab the URL, and put it within image tags. I believe all of this is said in the FAQ.



I see I checked the FAQ and it didnt seem that one would fix my prob


----------



## Zura

Ok you got to be kidding me... Are you giving me *warnings for nothing* or what?* My post was a question and everything!* man I feel like you're just abusing your powers -_- I want someone besides *Cent or Flop* to answer this please!

Also why has TBT been acting really weird today with glitches


----------



## Caius

Star Fire said:


> I see I checked the FAQ and it didnt seem that one would fix my prob



I'd say give it a try. I use Imgur myself and have never had any issues


----------



## Justin

Vaati said:


> Ok you got to be kidding me... Are you giving me *warnings for nothing* or what?* My post was a question and everything!* man I feel like you're just abusing your powers -_- I want someone besides *Cent or Flop* to answer this please!
> 
> Also why has TBT been acting really weird today with glitches



I had a look at your warning. If you take the time to read the (very long) message in it, it's been explained quite throughly. In short, we are cutting down on the cluttering, useless posts in the HQ such as the post you received the warning for.

Cheers.



SockHead said:


> what is your favorite pizza topping



pineapple


----------



## Capella

Am I allowed to post an auction for villagers in advance? Meaning they haven't asked to move yet


----------



## Caius

Jupiter said:


> Am I allowed to post an auction for villagers in advance? Meaning they haven't asked to move yet



Ehh... I don't see why you would. It could take a while.


----------



## Javocado

When did the Bell Bag Badge collectible come about and how? It looks super cool.


----------



## Caius

Javocado said:


> When did the Bell Bag Badge collectible come about and how? It looks super cool.



Back before New Leaf came out, Jer was asking for donations for himself and Justin to get capture cards for their 3DS's. If you donated, you got a bell bag.


----------



## Kaiaa

Jupiter said:


> Am I allowed to post an auction for villagers in advance? Meaning they haven't asked to move yet



You should only auction a villager after they have asked to move so that you don't waste your bidders time with cycling them out


----------



## Cariad

You should delete accounts that aren't on for a year. Send an email, then say that if you don't log on within a fortnight your account will be deleted. That would get rid of some of the inactive members, and would leave more space for more. It might even get rid of some of the server problems. Do you think that this would ever happen?


----------



## Thunder

doesn't seem very likely.


----------



## Yui Z

MissNoodle said:


> You should delete accounts that aren't on for a year. Send an email, then say that if you don't log on within a fortnight your account will be deleted. That would get rid of some of the inactive members, and would leave more space for more. It might even get rid of some of the server problems. Do you think that this would ever happen?



That would take forever and a day I think. Too bad some girl/guy took Yui, or I'd take that pretty quick.


----------



## Alice

Yui Z said:


> That would take forever and a day I think. Too bad some girl/guy took Yui, or I'd take that pretty quick.



Depends. You could just set up an automated system. IE an admin bot.

Why go through all the trouble for something so unnecessary, though?


----------



## oath2order

Alice said:


> Depends. You could just set up an automated system. IE an admin bot.
> 
> Why go through all the trouble for something so unnecessary, though?



The other problem is, there's a lot of old threads from AGES ago. What would happen to those?


----------



## Cariad

Delete.anything over 1 year old should go.


----------



## oath2order

Delete the old threads?

Question for staff. When the Wi-Fi for the Wii is shut down, I know the City Folk board is probably gonna be a sub-board of the AC General. Are you going to remove the profile fields for City Folk info too?

Also, I might have found a glitch. My profile specifically says "Do not subscribe" as the Default Thread Subscription Mode, however, when I post in threads not created by me, sometimes I'll automatically subscribe to them. Why?


----------



## Nerd House

MissNoodle said:


> Delete.anything over 1 year old should go.



There is a "pruning" option. This deletes any threads that fall before any date the user initiating the prune chooses.


----------



## Prof Gallows

MissNoodle said:


> Delete.anything over 1 year old should go.



Very doubtful this will happen. There are a lot of things we still use that are over a year old. Including this thread.


----------



## Cariad

I mean unused fir a year.


----------



## Alice

oath2order said:


> Delete the old threads?
> 
> Question for staff. When the Wi-Fi for the Wii is shut down, I know the City Folk board is probably gonna be a sub-board of the AC General. Are you going to remove the profile fields for City Folk info too?
> 
> Also, I might have found a glitch. My profile specifically says "Do not subscribe" as the Default Thread Subscription Mode, however, when I post in threads not created by me, sometimes I'll automatically subscribe to them. Why?



If I'm assuming correctly, posts are tied to your member number. You could basically have the bot switch out the name for the usernames in question plus a period, or if not a series of numbers and/or a period. I'm not sure how the actual name deletion works, but as far as I know, it exists. Whether it deletes posts or not is beyond me.


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> Delete the old threads?
> 
> Question for staff. When the Wi-Fi for the Wii is shut down, I know the City Folk board is probably gonna be a sub-board of the AC General. Are you going to remove the profile fields for City Folk info too?
> 
> Also, I might have found a glitch. My profile specifically says "Do not subscribe" as the Default Thread Subscription Mode, however, when I post in threads not created by me, sometimes I'll automatically subscribe to them. Why?



b'ump ump.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> b'ump ump.



CF Board/Profile Fields: Probably.

Subscribe stuff: No idea.


----------



## SockHead

SockHead said:


> what is your favorite pizza topping



b'ump ump.


----------



## Thunder

probably pepperoni

ooh and olives


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mushrooms, onions, olives, pepproni.


----------



## Kaiaa

Thunder said:


> probably pepperoni
> 
> ooh and olives



I'm about the same but I also like bbq pizza


----------



## sn0wxyuki

OHH NVM FIXED XD


----------



## Jennifer

SockHead said:


> b'ump ump.



Extra cheese, Grounded Italian Sausage (I just prefer the little balls versus sliced), and shredded provolone with parmesan sprinkled on top on a nice poofy dough. (I also prefer light white sauce over tomato sauce)


----------



## krossia

Hello! I was just wondering how I can put two photos on my signature, for my two towns?


----------



## Caius

krossia said:


> Hello! I was just wondering how I can put two photos on my signature, for my two towns?



As long as you keep it below the sig limit. I believe there's an item in the shop you have to purchase for an additional image.


----------



## Flop

Does it annoy you when people make "Official _______ Thread" threads?   XD


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> Does it annoy you when people make "Official _______ Thread" threads?   XD



What makes them official anyway? I'd only class the ones that are stickies as 'official' really. The ones that are unnecessary die anyway at some point.


----------



## Alice

Yui Z said:


> What makes them official anyway? I'd only class the ones that are stickies as 'official' really. The ones that are unnecessary die anyway at some point.



A more appropriate title would be megathread, but people use "official" so more people will be compelled to use it.


----------



## Nerd House

If I won an auction but they sold the item(s) to someone else, is it within my rights to leave them a negayive wifi rating?


----------



## Alice

Adol the Red said:


> If I won an auction but they sold the item(s) to someone else, is it within my rights to leave them a negayive wifi rating?



If they failed to go through with a deal, yes, you are allowed to leave a negative wifi raiting.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?71170-Rules-Guidelines-and-Blacklisting"

Please refer to the second last bit.


----------



## Capella

Someone very generously sent me 100 tbt bells for free
Am I aloud to send them a wifi rating?


----------



## Stevey Queen

Why did a thread on poop get locked when there's a dirty screenshot unlocked thread on page 8 of acnl board?


----------



## Prof Gallows

LoveMcQueen said:


> Why did a thread on poop get locked when there's a dirty screenshot unlocked thread on page 8 of acnl board?



Because it's not as bad?

I can lock it if you really want me to.


----------



## Justin

Jupiter said:


> Someone very generously sent me 100 tbt bells for free
> Am I aloud to send them a wifi rating?



No, it shouldn't be used for that.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Prof Gallows said:


> Because it's not as bad?
> 
> I can lock it if you really want me to.




Noooooo don't. I just thought sex would be more inappropriate then poop


----------



## Bowie

Have threads ever been removed by request before?


----------



## Kaiaa

Bowie said:


> Have threads ever been removed by request before?



They have been known to be locked/removed at request by the OP.


----------



## Cariad

Do the staff take selfies and can we see them?


----------



## Jas0n

MissNoodle said:


> Do the staff take selfies and can we see them?



Check the What Do You Look Like thread


----------



## PurplPanda

Is my signature too big?


----------



## Jake

my brother has the flu and keeps coughing but the lil **** wont cover his ****ing mouth what a rude **** UGHHH
i've told him to cover his mouth when he coughs like 35097 times and i've already punched him in the face and threatened to torch his car but he wONT COVER HIS MOUTH.................

should i torch his car just so he knows how srs i am or should i do somethin else

plz help staff


----------



## Alice

Jake. said:


> my brother has the flu and keeps coughing but the lil **** wont cover his ****ing mouth what a rude **** UGHHH
> i've told him to cover his mouth when he coughs like 35097 times and i've already punched him in the face and threatened to torch his car but he wONT COVER HIS MOUTH.................
> 
> should i torch his car just so he knows how srs i am or should i do somethin else
> 
> plz help staff



Chemical warheads, my friend. Chemical warheads.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Hello staff and others~ I have an important question.
18th of May at about 8am I made a giveaway thread for Francine. Someone wanted her so I agreed. Added her. Then she said oh wait I have to get one of my villagers out first. I said alright and such, I'd wait. I've left her about 6 VM.. And nothing. Her Last Activity 05-18-2014 08:58 AM.. It's now 2AM 20th of May. 

Do I have the right to give her to someone else? Is it breaking any rules...? I'm cycling out villagers so I can reset my town but I'm too kind and forgiving when it comes to people taking ages to pick up a villager ;-;


----------



## hemming1996

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Do I have the right to give her to someone else? Is it breaking any rules...? I'm cycling out villagers so I can reset my town but I'm too kind and forgiving when it comes to people taking ages to pick up a villager ;-;


It's only been 2 days, give them a chance, if it goes 4+ days you should most likely give to someone else. Just leave her a VM saying you'd been waiting too long if that does happen.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

hemming1996 said:


> It's only been 2 days, give them a chance, if it goes 4+ days you should most likely give to someone else. Just leave her a VM saying you'd been waiting too long if that does happen.



Thank you for replying. 
I have a few people waiting on me to cycle villagers out.. I mean I could stop Francine from moving but idk.
I really don't want to give her to someone else but she hasn't been active for nearly two days ;-;


----------



## Alice

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Thank you for replying.
> I have a few people waiting on me to cycle villagers out.. I mean I could stop Francine from moving but idk.
> I really don't want to give her to someone else but she hasn't been active for nearly two days ;-;



I waited 2 weeks for someone to come get Tangy, only for them to come on the day I give her to someone else because she didn't answer my PM's as soon as she got on. I gave her to someone who offered to hold her until a better person came along, but still.


----------



## mogyay

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Thank you for replying.
> I have a few people waiting on me to cycle villagers out.. I mean I could stop Francine from moving but idk.
> I really don't want to give her to someone else but she hasn't been active for nearly two days ;-;



i'm not staff or whatever, but i think if you're not only cycling but also giving away the villager it's definitely ok to give away the villager to another person (in fact most cyclers give a person like an hour or so max), it's not breaking any rules or whatever but if you feel uncomfortable doing it then don't


----------



## SockHead

when the site goes down can u not bring it back thanx


----------



## 3DSfan134

SockHead said:


> when the site goes down can u not bring it back thanx


Oh stop it, you.


----------



## SockHead

why is back i said no dont bring it back


----------



## Alice

SockHead said:


> why is back i said no dont bring it back



To spite you.


----------



## Capella

How do you get threads stickied?


----------



## Cariad

When is the site going down?


----------



## Jake

Jake. said:


> my brother has the flu and keeps coughing but the lil **** wont cover his ****ing mouth what a rude **** UGHHH
> i've told him to cover his mouth when he coughs like 35097 times and i've already punched him in the face and threatened to torch his car but he wONT COVER HIS MOUTH.................
> 
> should i torch his car just so he knows how srs i am or should i do somethin else
> 
> plz help staff



STATUS UPDATE: my brother is now covering his mouth when he coughs PRAISE DA LORD

thanks jesus <3


----------



## Prof Gallows

MissNoodle said:


> Do the staff take selfies and can we see them?



Yes hello.

http://prntscr.com/3kt4z4


----------



## Caius




----------



## m12

Question to Jamie: Can I have your cherry?


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> Question to Jamie: Can I have your cherry?



Trade you drakengard 3 for it.


----------



## Nerd House

How do I remove a negative wi-fi rating that I left someone?


----------



## Zura

Adol the Red said:


> How do I remove a negative wi-fi rating that I left someone?


You need to contact a mod, I believe you can't yourself


----------



## Nerd House

Vaati said:


> You need to contact a mod, I believe you can't yourself



Thank you, Staff.


----------



## Alice

Adol the Red said:


> Thank you, Staff.








The staff has spoken! Praise the staff!


----------



## Yui Z

Do you prefer fruits or vegetables?? Or chocolate if you really can't decide.


----------



## Nerd House

Alice said:


> The staff has spoken! Praise the staff!



That was so well played, and I walked right into that, so I'm not even going to call you a smartass for that


----------



## oath2order

Jupiter said:


> How do you get threads stickied?



PM a mod and ask.



Prof Gallows said:


> Yes hello.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3kt4z4



I thought this would be the eye thing Lauren shared.



Yui Z said:


> Do you prefer fruits or vegetables?? Or chocolate if you really can't decide.



I'm not staff but I can answer right?

Fruit. Specifically, berries <3


----------



## Waluigi

cent is female?
whats next? flop is actally female?
oath is female?
im female?


----------



## Cariad

Do you have to be over 13 to post a pic of yourself?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kenny Mcormick said:


> cent is female?
> whats next? flop is actally female?
> oath is female?
> im female?



Btw,cent could find that offensive...


----------



## Mariah

MissNoodle said:


> Do you have to be over 13 to post a pic of yourself?


You _*should be*_....... but no one is going to arrest you if you do.


----------



## Cariad

Mod conformation on this?


----------



## Justin

Yes, please don't post in the picture thread if you're under 13. We don't go out of our way to police the thread, but if we know someone is under 13 and we see a picture in there, we'll usually delete it.


----------



## Cariad

Ok, thanks.


----------



## Caius

Kenny Mcormick said:


> cent is female?
> whats next? flop is actally female?
> oath is female?
> im female?



Cent is female, yes.


----------



## oath2order

In IRC, am I the new Cory? (in terms of the person who gets kicked)


----------



## Cory

oath2order said:


> In IRC, am I the new Cory? (in terms of the person who gets kicked)



HAHAHAHAHAHAHAHAHA NO! I'M THE ONE AND ONLY GR8 CORY!!!


----------



## Lauren

oath2order said:


> In IRC, am I the new Cory? (in terms of the person who gets kicked)



Don't lower yourself like that, you need more self esteem! YOU BEAUTIFUL MALE


----------



## Cory

Lauren said:


> Don't lower yourself like that, you need more self esteem! YOU BEAUTIFUL MALE



Wow that really hurt my feelings...


----------



## Lauren

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes hello.
> 
> http://prntscr.com/3kt4z4



**** DUDE
MY PHOTOGRAPHY!


----------



## SockHead

please stop spamming this thread thank you


----------



## Clara Oswald

You guys have probably been asked this a million times but, what do the different username colours mean? sorry


----------



## Capella

Would an official signatures thread in the train station be sticky worthy?


----------



## Justin

Elliek said:


> You guys have probably been asked this a million times but, what do the different username colours mean? sorry



Red = Administrators,
Blue = Moderators,
Green = Sages (former staff)


----------



## Cory

How much soap does Kaiaa have in the trunk of her car?


----------



## Kaiaa

Cory said:


> How much soap does Kaiaa have in the trunk of her car?



So much.


----------



## Cory

Kaiaa said:


> So much.



But that's not a number...


----------



## Clara Oswald

Justin said:


> Red = Administrators,
> Blue = Moderators,
> Green = Sages (former staff)



Thank you, I saw a couple if people with dark purple usernames that went black when I clicked on them, is that a glitch or something?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Cory said:


> But that's not a number...



It is now.


----------



## oath2order

Elliek said:


> Thank you, I saw a couple if people with dark purple usernames that went black when I clicked on them, is that a glitch or something?



Ooooh who were thwy?


----------



## Ashtot

Do the mods actually realize how good the quality of this place is?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Update: it's brown not purple I found another one so I screen shotted it

sorry Wolfe for using you as an example


----------



## Kaiaa

Brown usernames mean people who are banned or not fully registered


----------



## Clara Oswald

Kaiaa said:


> Brown usernames mean people who are banned or not fully registered



Oh right, thank you for the help


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

nevermind, I am blind lol. I was meaning the purple mailbox.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Why is the IRC full of idiots? (Some)


----------



## Gandalf

ShinySandwich said:


> Why is the IRC full of idiots? (Some)



Because we are idiots?


----------



## Reindeer

Cory said:


> But that's not a number...


But it is Numberwang.


Question: Is it possible to use stuff like rowspan and colspan on tables? I've been trying it out a bit without any luck, and was just wondering if it's at all possible.


----------



## Mayorofarcadia

Question: why do most people I do trades with assume 99k equals 100,000? I swear some people don't know how to calculate things properly.. Say I do a trade where I sell 3 items at 99k each, someone gave me 99 + 99 + 97. The total was 297. They assumed that 99k was actually 100k.. 

It's happened numerous times.. 

Or like 250k. To equal that in bells, it's 99 + 99 + 52. 

I'm done ranting but I think some people need to look at their calculating skills..


----------



## Flop

This isn't really something to ask the Staff. They run the forums, not Animal Crossing. 

But yes, people have done that to me.  I usually just shrug it off.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mayorofarcadia said:


> Question: why do most people I do trades with assume 99k equals 100,000? I swear some people don't know how to calculate things properly.. Say I do a trade where I sell 3 items at 99k each, someone gave me 99 + 99 + 97. The total was 297. They assumed that 99k was actually 100k..
> 
> It's happened numerous times..
> 
> Or like 250k. To equal that in bells, it's 99 + 99 + 52.
> 
> I'm done ranting but I think some people need to look at their calculating skills..


----------



## Capella

Does the staff actually play animal crossing


----------



## Jennifer

I still play Animal Crossing everyday.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jupiter said:


> Does the staff actually play animal crossing


----------



## Thunder

Jupiter said:


> Does the staff actually play animal crossing



I'm playing right now.


----------



## Jeremy

Jupiter said:


> Does the staff actually play animal crossing



I played yesterday!!!


----------



## Justin

Jupiter said:


> Does the staff actually play animal crossing


----------



## Mino

Justin said:


>



How?

Then again I have over 1100 hours in TF2, but at least that's not on a tiny-ass screen.

:-}


----------



## Yui Z

Yui Z said:


> Do you prefer fruits or vegetables?? Or chocolate if you really can't decide.



Question bump~


----------



## Waluigi

yay i have more hours than the staff in animal crossing

is that good or bad


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


>



I've got 801:14 on my playtime :x



Yui Z said:


> Question bump~



Probably fruits.


----------



## Rodeo

Cats or dogs?


----------



## Thunder

Dogs, definitely dogs.


----------



## Bowie

Have any staff members ever fought with each other before?


----------



## Jas0n

Bowie said:


> Have any staff members ever fought with each other before?



Hand turkeys.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> Hand turkeys.



*oh no*


----------



## Kaiaa

Jas0n said:


> Hand turkeys.



The hand turkey war... Never forget.


----------



## Kaiaa

Yui Z said:


> Question bump~



Why not both?  I love fruits and veggies lol


----------



## Jeremy

The Great Battle of The Hand Turkeys, 2013.  Fortunately it ended in a truce and a peace treaty was signed.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


>



Surprisingly more then I thought youd have


----------



## Jeremy

oath2order said:


> Surprisingly more then I thought youd have



And he has two games.


----------



## SockHead

Jeremy said:


> The Great Battle of The Hand Turkeys, 2013.  Fortunately it ended in a truce and a peace treaty was signed.



TBT is a dictatorship


----------



## oath2order

Jeremy said:


> And he has two games.



Justin has two copies of NL???


----------



## Libra

Question for the staff! ^_^

Which city or country would you like to visit someday?


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> Justin has two copies of NL???



Yeah. I ended up with two copies because I got an early copy in the mail (see First Played date), and then the Poptart XL comes with a digital copy.



Libra said:


> Question for the staff! ^_^
> 
> Which city or country would you like to visit someday?



Japan or Australia.


----------



## Justin

Jas0n said:


> Hand turkeys.



*we don't speak of that anymore...*


----------



## Jennifer

My AC playtime:

And I also have 2 copies.


----------



## Waluigi

Jennifer said:


> My AC playtime:
> View attachment 47007
> And I also have 2 copies.



aaaand ive been beating


----------



## oath2order

Jennifer said:


> My AC playtime:
> View attachment 47007
> And I also have 2 copies.



I think I have more times played than you


----------



## Jennifer

Plan to play more when I get home from work too so...


----------



## Jas0n

Jennifer said:


> My AC playtime:
> View attachment 47007
> And I also have 2 copies.



That's about an average of 4.5 hours every day. Not including your second copy :|


----------



## Jennifer

Well, I said I still enjoyed the game. I also played 10-14 hours on average a day for the first several months.


----------



## PurplPanda

Jennifer said:


> Well, I said I still enjoyed the game. I also played 10-14 hours on average a day for the first several months.


That's not healthy xD


----------



## Jennifer

PurplPanda said:


> That's not healthy xD



I multitask well.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Do all the staff members dislike EA?


----------



## oath2order

Can we please do something about the annoying poop discussion in IRC?


----------



## Capella

how come no one sends me back a wifi notification


----------



## Blondiexo

I bought the User Title color change but I can't seem to configure it...


----------



## oath2order

oath2order said:


> Can we please do something about the annoying poop discussion in IRC?



OH MERCIFUL JUSTIN YOU HAVE SAVED US WITH CHANBOT.



Jupiter said:


> how come no one sends me back a wifi notification



Maybe they just don't feel like it? Request a read receipt. It'll let them know that they saw you Wifi Rated them. There's really nothing you can do.



Blondiexo said:


> I bought the User Title color change but I can't seem to configure it...



What seems to be the problem? The typical way to configure a User Title color change is to follow the following

Shop > Inventory > User Title Color Change > Configure > Enter the color code using Hexadecimal, with the # included, I think.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Doesn't the Wifi notification always require a read receipt?


----------



## Solar

Mario Kart 8 in 1 week how fast is your hype train going.


----------



## Sawyer2030

Is oath2order a staff member? xD


----------



## oath2order

Sawyer2030 said:


> Is oath2order a staff member? xD



I am not. But members are allowed to answer questions for each other


----------



## Flop

Random new member:  How do I make a signature?
Oath: _Welcome to the forums._


----------



## Jake

Can you change the  smiley please idk why it has to show teeth it looks really ugly and pervy and the wink face is not the same if you use (; or ; )

Pls get rid of it it's so ugly


----------



## SockHead

bring back the gyroids or ur a dictatorship


----------



## Big Forum User

have you ever walked into a door?


----------



## Nerd House

Does the staff get tired of all this "dictatorship" crap I see everywhere lately?


----------



## Blizzard

Would it be possible for the Staff to tell people to mind their own freaking business about what someone wants to buy or sell something for????  If you're not buying it or selling it....don't post. This can be linked to that clique thread BTW.  Now people aren't gonna sell because of a few jerks running good people off. 

Have a (cough) wonderful weekend everyone.


----------



## Capella

changed because stupid


----------



## Jennifer

Blizzard said:


> Would it be possible for the Staff to tell people to mind their own freaking business about what someone wants to buy or sell something for????  If you're not buying it or selling it....don't post. This can be linked to that clique thread BTW.  Now people aren't gonna sell because of a few jerks running good people off.
> 
> Have a (cough) wonderful weekend everyone.



Honestly, this goes under Rude Behavior. If you're not interested in what the person is buying or selling or just going to tell them how they should do it, don't post. This also includes telling people the person has it overpriced (or implying it). Anyone seen doing this should be reported


----------



## Kaiaa

Blizzard said:


> Would it be possible for the Staff to tell people to mind their own freaking business about what someone wants to buy or sell something for????  If you're not buying it or selling it....don't post. This can be linked to that clique thread BTW.  Now people aren't gonna sell because of a few jerks running good people off.
> 
> Have a (cough) wonderful weekend everyone.



Unfortunately a LOT of people do this. You may have seen that we frequently have to post that if people aren't interested, that they shouldn't post. Posting over and over this mini warning has not stopped people from declaring their dislike for prices set by the op so we are now giving real warnings for it. Everyone is entitled to set the price for their items and villagers to whatever they want. So if you find a thread with very expensive goods and you don't want to buy from them, don't post. Find a new place to shop


----------



## Lassy

What is the weirdest PM you've received? (;


----------



## Yui Z

Lassy said:


> What is the weirdest PM you've received? (;



I know I'm not staff, but I really had to answer this!!! A while ago I received a pm from someone proposing to me, asking them if I'd marry them. That's my weirdest pm I think, although there are a few.


----------



## VioletPrincess

Someone sent me a very nice message and I want to reply to them but when I do it says they have chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages.  Is there any other way to contact them?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Benmjy said:


> Mario Kart 8 in 1 week how fast is your hype train going.



SO HYPE. CAN'T STOP.


GET READY TO HYPE FOR E3 11 DAYS AFTER THAT










Adol the Red said:


> Does the staff get tired of all this "dictatorship" crap I see everywhere lately?



It's gotten to the point where we laugh at the fact that the people that say it think it's still funny.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> SO HYPE. CAN'T STOP.
> 
> 
> GET READY TO HYPE FOR E3 11 DAYS AFTER THAT
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's gotten to the point where we laugh at the fact that the people that say it think it's still funny.



God that video.


----------



## Cory

Who out of the confirmed characters doesn't deserve to be in Super Smash Bros. 4?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> Who out of the confirmed characters doesn't deserve to be in Super Smash Bros. 4?



Sonic, Diddy Kong, Charizard, Sheik, and Zero Suit Samus. So much wasted space with them.


----------



## PurplPanda

Prof Gallows said:


> Sonic, Diddy Kong, Charizard, Sheik, and Zero Suit Samus. So much wasted space with them.


what about the fricking wii fit trainer like wtf


----------



## Cory

Prof Gallows said:


> Sonic, Diddy Kong, Charizard, Sheik, and Zero Suit Samus. So much wasted space with them.



I say Sonic and the separated characters


----------



## Prof Gallows

PurplPanda said:


> what about the fricking wii fit trainer like wtf



Wii Fit Trainer looks like a really good character. Right now I'm just basing my opinions off of characters I've played before and how completely pointless they are. I included Charizard in there because we don't need anymore flipping pokemon. Pikachu, Lucario, and Greninja should have been enough.


----------



## JellofishXD

I wanna answer that so bad!!!!!!! NO GRENINJA!!!!
srsly hes just not a classic pokemon and the least popular out of all imo


----------



## Lio Fotia

I have a question. If you are running a thread and someone is lurking your thread just to tell potential customers not to buy from you, is this against the rules?


----------



## Flop

Callaway said:


> I have a question. If you are running a thread and someone is lurking your thread just to tell potential customers not to buy from you, is this against the rules?



That's considered blacklisting, so yes, it is against the rules.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Flop said:


> That's considered blacklisting, so yes, it is against the rules.



How do I report this?


----------



## Flop

If said person has made any posts of the sort,  report that. If he/she hasn't said anything publicly, you should probably contact a Mod, probably Jen or Kaiaa. They're constantly dealing with mean people xD


----------



## Prof Gallows

Question for the members!


How many of you are getting Smash for the 3DS, and what character are you most excited to play as?(or what character would you like to be announced)


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Question for the members!
> 
> 
> How many of you are getting Smash for the 3DS, and what character are you most excited to play as?(or what character would you like to be announced)


I might get it  and I would love it if they announced Vaati


----------



## Cory

Little Mac. YAAAAAAAAAAAAASSSSSSSSSSSSS HE SLAY MAMA!!!


----------



## Nerd House

Prof Gallows said:


> Question for the members!
> 
> 
> How many of you are getting Smash for the 3DS, and what character are you most excited to play as?(or what character would you like to be announced)



o/

Not sure yet, but out of the returning characters, probably Pit, Link, and Samus.
Note: The only Smash Bros I've played is Melee.


----------



## Alice

Prof Gallows said:


> Question for the members!
> 
> 
> How many of you are getting Smash for the 3DS, and what character are you most excited to play as?(or what character would you like to be announced)



Out of the new characters? Rosalina! I like the way she plays, and I can't wait to try her out.


----------



## VioletPrincess

SakuraPrimrose said:


> Someone sent me a very nice message and I want to reply to them but when I do it says they have chosen not to receive private messages or may not be allowed to receive private messages.  Is there any other way to contact them?



I guess I must ask again


----------



## Kaiaa

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I guess I must ask again



Can you contact them via VM? They may need to clear their inbox. If you can't contact them with VM you may need to send a friend request if they have their profile set to friends only.


----------



## Locket

TBT is not putting photos for show is that what you meant to do, or is it just me?


----------



## Solar

Prof Gallows said:


> Question for the members!
> 
> 
> How many of you are getting Smash for the 3DS, and what character are you most excited to play as?(or what character would you like to be announced)



I'm getting it!! I'm really excited about a lot of the newcomers but I have to say I'm most excited to play as Rosalina. I love how unique her playstyle is and I bet she can be really devastating once mastered! I know she's almost gotten to the point where she is overrated but I knew I would never stop loving her the moment I laid eyes on her in SMG


----------



## Capella

How do you do that thing where it directly shows the youtube video on the screen and you don't have to be sent to youtube


----------



## Jake

Jupiter said:


> How do you do that thing where it directly shows the youtube video on the screen and you don't have to be sent to youtube





		HTML:
	

[video]youtube url here[/video]


----------



## Capella

Jake. said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [video]youtube url here[/video]



Okay thanks
Oh and where do you get the HTML codes?


----------



## Jake

http://www.belltreeforums.com/misc.php?do=bbcode

to find it you simply look at the bottom of a thread under 'Posting Permissions' and there will be a line that says "BB Code is on" and you click BB Code.


----------



## Yui Z

Do you think someone should start an 'Ask the Members' thread? :')


----------



## Jas0n

Yui Z said:


> Do you think someone should start an 'Ask the Members' thread? :')



That sounds like a terrible idea.


----------



## Alice

Jas0n said:


> That sounds like a terrible idea.



I shivered, right up my spine and back down again.


----------



## oath2order

Staff question: If there was anything that could make your job here easier what would it be?


----------



## Locket

Yui Z said:


> I know I'm not staff, but I really had to answer this!!! A while ago I received a pm from someone proposing to me, asking them if I'd marry them. That's my weirdest pm I think, although there are a few.



I had someone on the island say to me "will you marry me?" it was weird


----------



## Caius

oath2order said:


> Staff question: If there was anything that could make your job here easier what would it be?



Alcohol. 

Okay no. 

The job isn't exactly hard. Just tedious.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> Question for the members!
> 
> 
> How many of you are getting Smash for the 3DS, and what character are you most excited to play as?(or what character would you like to be announced)



Toon Link.  Mained him in Brawl, looking forward to doing the same again.

Least favorite part of the job?


----------



## Caius

Tom said:


> Toon Link.  Mained him in Brawl, looking forward to doing the same again.
> 
> Least favorite part of the job?



Getting burnt out quickly.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

Is there a help thread or something like it? I don't see one so i guess ill post my question here. My notification thing is broke. It always says i have one unread message. It will not go away i have deleted all messages and its still there. How do i get it to stop?


----------



## Caius

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Is there a help thread or something like it? I don't see one so i guess ill post my question here. My notification thing is broke. It always says i have one unread message. It will not go away i have deleted all messages and its still there. How do i get it to stop?



Try clearing your browsing history.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

still there


----------



## Caius

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> still there



Maybe it's something in your sent messages? That's really odd.


----------



## o013 WOLF 130o

deleted sent messages too


----------



## Waluigi

do you think the yellow/speckled chicken is being nasty by sitting on the other chicken

or do you think the black/brown chicken is nasty for taking too long to lay an egg

- - - Post Merge - - -

Guys, a sudden storm of bot is appearing. Pls ban?


----------



## Cory

Tom said:


> Toon Link.  Mained him in Brawl, looking forward to doing the same again.
> 
> Least favorite part of the job?


Oh yea forgot about him, he was my favorite. #downairmoveisop


----------



## Cudon

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Is there a help thread or something like it? I don't see one so i guess ill post my question here. My notification thing is broke. It always says i have one unread message. It will not go away i have deleted all messages and its still there. How do i get it to stop?


I had the same problem until I went on mobile TBT, fixed it for me.


----------



## Zura

Can ChanBot be taken out of IRC? its kinda useless.


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> Can ChanBot be taken out of IRC? its kinda useless.



No! Don't get rid of ChanBot!


----------



## BungoTheElf

o013 WOLF 130o said:


> Is there a help thread or something like it? I don't see one so i guess ill post my question here. My notification thing is broke. It always says i have one unread message. It will not go away i have deleted all messages and its still there. How do i get it to stop?


Try looking at the back of each message folder you have! I had that once for a few months until I went through the back of my pm folder O:

yeah here's a screenshot i have of it from last year, its like ghost mail


----------



## oath2order

Vaati said:


> Can ChanBot be taken out of IRC? its kinda useless.



Chanbot is being used to kick people who use certain words that arent supposwd to be discussed about such as mafia, dictators, or excrement.


----------



## Zura

oath2order said:


> Chanbot is being used to kick people who use certain words that arent supposwd to be discussed about such as mafia, dictators, or excrement.



I see people curse and not get kicked, I'm guessing its allowed?


----------



## mob

why cant we black list people?


----------



## Flop

Vaati said:


> I see people curse and not get kicked, I'm guessing its allowed?



Because it's not downright obnoxious and repetitive like your idiotic poop discussions.  It's tolerated with limitation.  For whatever reason, people have been going all out with this "dictatorship" and "poop" nonsense.

- - - Post Merge - - -



gamzee said:


> why cant we black list people?




Because it's rude. 



			
				Cent said:
			
		

> As a community forum, we are supposed to act as friends. Friends have problems between each other, and it isn't fair for something that could have been a mistake to follow a user around for their time here, especially considering the average forum-life of a tbt user. If however, you feel as if you have been wronged by someone and you have the means to prove it, it is suggested that you take the issue to a mod PRIVATELY, and hopefully a one on one talk can resolve the issue quietly.


----------



## Kaiaa

Vaati said:


> I see people curse and not get kicked, I'm guessing its allowed?



Generally irc is a little more relaxed, we don't mind if people curse here and there but over using the words and/or turning the irc into a nasty place to be is going to get you kicked for a short time. It's okay to curse every once in a while, but doing it all the time gets you in trouble.



gamzee said:


> why cant we black list people?


Blacklisting people causes a lot of trouble and it's a LOT of he said-she said stuff. Generally, you just need to leave a negative wifi rating for the person you had a very bad experience with. There is no need to shout around that so and so is untrustworthy or so and so is undeserving because of the problems you two had. Once you leave a negative wifi rating, it's up to the persons considering letting the negatively rated person into their town or not, no one else is responsible for it.

People do change, that's why public blacklisting is not allowed on the Bell Tree. We want everyone to feel like they can enjoy what the Bell Tree offers and that means we don't exclude people. Everyone can have their own personal blacklist, there is no rule against that, but do not make it public or you may end up with a Rude Behavior warning.


----------



## Waluigi

Would changing my username (yes, again) to ScratchedCocaine be ok? Im just worried about the word cocaine, thats all


----------



## ellabella12345

Just asking, how do you put a poll on a thread?


----------



## Yui Z

ellabella12345 said:


> Just asking, how do you put a poll on a thread?



When making a thread, scroll down and tick the box which says 'include a poll' or something like that.


----------



## Capella

How do you do a strike through?


----------



## Flop

Jupiter said:


> How do you do a strike through?



Strikethrough[./s] 

Just take out the "." XD I'm too lazy to put it into code


----------



## oath2order

Jupiter said:


> How do you do a strike through?





		HTML:
	

Flop is [s]lazy[/s] cool.


This shows up as:

Flop is lazy cool.


----------



## Pathetic

will any1 appreciate my jokes


----------



## Cory

alise said:


> will any1 appreciate my jokes



Lol no


----------



## Flop

oath2order said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> Flop is [s]lazy[/s] cool.
> 
> 
> This shows up as:
> 
> Flop is lazy cool.



Thanks Oath, no one asked for your help that helped a lot


----------



## Pathetic

Cory said:


> Lol no



ur not staff little boy


----------



## Capella

I can't send  tbt bells ;-;


----------



## Kaiaa

Jupiter said:


> I can't send  tbt bells ;-;


Are you using Internet Explorer as your web browser?


----------



## Capella

No I'm using Chrome


----------



## Capella

Weird it works on my parents laptop but not my computer?


----------



## Kaiaa

Jupiter said:


> Weird it works on my parents laptop but not my computer?



That's strange, usually people have this problem with Internet Explorer. Be sure you clear your cache and log off and back on and see if that helps next time.


----------



## Jake

Vaati said:


> Can ChanBot be taken out of IRC? its kinda useless.



11:51  *** Bidoof joined #belltree
11:51 Natty oh Cory there's room
11:51 Reizo hi jake
11:51 Purpl hi jake
11:51 Bidoof hi
11:51 Bidoof hi
11:51 Natty hi Jake~~~
11:51 Cory wait for me
11:51 Bidoof hi
11:51  *** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
11:51  !!! You have been kicked from #belltree

get rid of that little **** please


----------



## oath2order

Ha, I love that.


----------



## Bowie

Why do people keep filtering the name of a member of staff with the colour of their username?


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> Why do people keep filtering the name of a member of staff with the colour of their username?



That would be something that you'd have to ask the users who do that


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> That would be something that you'd have to ask the users who do that



Most of them are probably just followers of the, trend, so to speak.


----------



## Thunder

Bowie said:


> Why do people keep filtering the name of a member of staff with the colour of their username?



I wish I knew, *Bowie*


----------



## Bowie

Thunder said:


> I wish I knew, *Bowie*



I honestly never thought of that.


----------



## Zura

Bowie said:


> Why do people keep filtering the name of a member of staff with the colour of their username?



Sorry I not staff buuuuuuutt.... The reason i do this because, I feel like it gives respect to the staff and stuff


----------



## Jennifer

Jake. said:


> 11:51  *** Bidoof joined #belltree
> 11:51 Natty oh Cory there's room
> 11:51 Reizo hi jake
> 11:51 Purpl hi jake
> 11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51 Natty hi Jake~~~
> 11:51 Cory wait for me
> 11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51  *** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
> 11:51  !!! You have been kicked from #belltree
> 
> get rid of that little **** please



Well, if it wasn't for people who feel the need to constantly say Hi/hello over and over when there's no reason to, it wouldn't have to kick people who use it appropriately or be as needed.


----------



## Jake

Jennifer said:


> Well, if it wasn't for people who feel the need to constantly say Hi/hello over and over when there's no reason to, it wouldn't have to kick people who use it appropriately or be as needed.



Ok sorry!!!
Next time I will just ignore people who say hi to me!!!1!!!1!


----------



## Jennifer

Jake. said:


> Ok sorry!!!
> Next time I will just ignore people who say hi to me!!!1!!!1!



I said when there's no reason--you used it appropriate during the part you quoted and my point is because of people who can't, you end up getting punished. Thus where the whole "and this is why we can't have nice things" comes from.


----------



## dropinthebucket

I recently looked @ my wi-fi rating and it said 32 BUT when you look @ total positive feedback it says 33. why am I missing that 1 to total 33 all across the board?


----------



## Nerd House

Jake. said:


> 11:51  *** Bidoof joined #belltree
> 11:51 Natty oh Cory there's room
> 11:51 Reizo hi jake
> 11:51 Purpl hi jake
> *11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51 Bidoof hi*
> 11:51 Natty hi Jake~~~
> 11:51 Cory wait for me
> *11:51 Bidoof hi*
> 11:51  *** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
> 11:51  !!! You have been kicked from #belltree
> 
> get rid of that little **** please



Spam. You said hi 3 times in a very short timespan (under a minute). Kind of a big duh right there lol.


----------



## Justin

dropinthebucket said:


> I recently looked @ my wi-fi rating and it said 32 BUT when you look @ total positive feedback it says 33. why am I missing that 1 to total 33 all across the board?



You have multiple ratings from a single user. Duplicate ratings don't count towards your overall rating.


----------



## SockHead

Jake. said:


> 11:51  *** Bidoof joined #belltree
> 11:51 Natty oh Cory there's room
> 11:51 Reizo hi jake
> 11:51 Purpl hi jake
> 11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51 Natty hi Jake~~~
> 11:51 Cory wait for me
> 11:51 Bidoof hi
> 11:51  *** Bidoof was kicked by ChanBot (Stop repeating yourself!)
> 11:51  !!! You have been kicked from #belltree
> 
> get rid of that little **** please



chanbot is 1 of the reasons i dont go to the irc anymore

its actually ****ing stupid when u cant say stuff justin (1 person) doesnt like


----------



## Jake

Adol the Red said:


> Spam. You said hi 3 times in a very short timespan (under a minute). Kind of a big duh right there lol.



yea b/cos people said hi to me.... it's not like i just joined the channel and spammed hi, i was replying to people which isn't spamming.................................

Also aren't I meant to be on your ignore list as of the Easter event?
Thought that was going to last longer that Kim Kardashian's marriage but I guess not. I mean come on, at least hold out for 73 days to beat her record!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



SockHead said:


> chanbot is 1 of the reasons i dont go to the irc anymore
> 
> its actually ****ing stupid when u cant say stuff justin (1 person) doesnt like



sockhead speaks the words of jesus as he rose back to life


----------



## Solar

Any staff interested in picking up Pokemon OR/AS when they come out?


----------



## Nerd House

Jake. said:


> yea b/cos people said hi to me.... it's not like i just joined the channel and spammed hi, i was replying to people which isn't spamming.................................
> 
> Also aren't I meant to be on your ignore list as of the Easter event?
> Thought that was going to last longer that Kim Kardashian's marriage but I guess not. I mean come on, at least hold out for 73 days to beat her record!!




Ok, picture this. You walk into a small room. There are 3 people in it. They all say hi/hello/what up to you at the same time as you enter. Do you walk up to each person, face-to-face, individually, and say hi to them one at a time? No. You say hi once and acknowledge them all at the same time. The same can be done in IRC. 

This is how the ignore list on this forum works: your posts dont simply disappear as I wish they did, instead they are put in a sort of spoiler.

Ok, I'm done now. Have a nice evening.


----------



## Jake

Adol the Red said:


> Ok, picture this. You walk into a small room. There are 3 people in it. They all say hi/hello/what up to you at the same time as you enter. Do you walk up to each person, face-to-face, individually, and say hi to them one at a time? No. You say hi once and acknowledge them all at the same time. The same can be done in IRC.
> 
> This is how the ignore list on this forum works: your posts dont simply disappear as I wish they did, instead they are put in a sort of spoiler.
> 
> Ok, I'm done now. Have a nice evening.



No if I want to say hi to each person individually i damn well will

And yes i know but you chose to open it, whats the point of having me on the ignore list if you're just going to open every single one of my posts...... it just defeats the purpose.

Actually its afternoon for me xoxoxoxoxoxoxo


----------



## Nerd House

You completely missed the point of my scenario, as I expected.

Oh harr harr, you're so cute and clever. I said evening because it is here for me.

Carry on, there no sense with me arguing with a brick ****ing wall.


----------



## oath2order

Benmjy said:


> Any staff interested in picking up Pokemon OR/AS when they come out?



I think Gallows is but I'm not sure.


----------



## Zura

Can the staff please make (TBT Kingdom) please?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I think Gallows is but I'm not sure.



Maybe. But considering that Gen 3 is by far one of the worst generations of pokemon I don't really know if I will.


----------



## Jennifer

Benmjy said:


> Any staff interested in picking up Pokemon OR/AS when they come out?



I plan to get Sapphire and my fiance will be getting Ruby.


----------



## SockHead

Prof Gallows said:


> Maybe. But considering that Gen 3 is by far one of the worst generations of pokemon I don't really know if I will.



opinions opinions opinions


----------



## tinytaylor

I was just wondering how do I report invalid wifi?
You know if someone you've never wifi'd with gives you a rating 
how do you have it removed?


----------



## Flop

tinytaylor said:


> I was just wondering how do I report invalid wifi?
> You know if someone you've never wifi'd with gives you a rating
> how do you have it removed?



Wow, that is really stupid. That person obviously doesn't know that "no" is an acceptable answer.  Just PM a Mod (probably Kaiaa or Jen), and they'll take care of it 

Now, for this matter, are Mods going to start banning people for false ratings?  This seems to be a common problem.


----------



## tinytaylor

Flop said:


> Wow, that is really stupid. That person obviously doesn't know that "no" is an acceptable answer.  Just PM a Mod (probably Kaiaa or Jen), and they'll take care of it
> 
> Now, for this matter, are Mods going to start banning people for false ratings?  This seems to be a common problem.


Thank you! I think I pmed Justin.
It would be nice if there was a report option on ratings so I could report it as it happened like BAM.


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> Wow, that is really stupid. That person obviously doesn't know that "no" is an acceptable answer.  Just PM a Mod (probably Kaiaa or Jen), and they'll take care of it
> 
> Now, for this matter, are Mods going to start banning people for false ratings?  This seems to be a common problem.


People have been suspended before for false ratings. However, there is a lot of he-said-she-said so we look at them case by case. If we see that someone gives out false negative or false positive a lot we will consider a suspension on their account but that's between moderator and member.


----------



## tinytaylor

Kaiaa said:


> People have been suspended before for false ratings. However, there is a lot of he-said-she-said so we look at them case by case. If we see that someone gives out false negative or false positive a lot we will consider a suspension on their account but that's between moderator and member.



Kaiaa is there anyway you can look at this case? Its through my latest vms.


----------



## Kaiaa

Yes I can, remember though that giving a false rating in return is just as bad so don't do that. Just PM Jen or I next time


----------



## tinytaylor

Kaiaa said:


> Yes I can, remember though that giving a false rating in return is just as bad so don't do that. Just PM Jen or I next time


I apologize, I did it and then realized I cause you more trouble to take it away. Thank you


----------



## SharJoY

I need help.  I did my first auction of one of my villagers and I need clarification.  I stated in my post that it would end at 4 pm today.  The last two bids, one at 3:59 and one right on 4:00, so I took the 4:00 to be the winner.  But the person that posted a bid at 3:59, is questioning it.  Here is my post to her questioning my declaration of the winner:

"Princess I see what you are saying. To be honest this is my first time doing an auction for one of my villagers, so if what your saying is a set and standard rule in regards to auctions, then I want to abide by that. I am all about being fair and above board. I honestly do not know. Is this a set and standard rule that is followed?"

what is the proper thing to do?  I want to be fair and above board on this.  If I was the one to place a bid at 3:59 and someone else di done at 4:00, I would assume I lost, but so many times all things are a matter of perspective.

Thanks for your clarification on this.


----------



## PurplPanda

Am I allowed to make a thread in the museum with all of the art I have received from other people if I give credit to the artist?


----------



## Jennifer

PurplPanda said:


> Am I allowed to make a thread in the museum with all of the art I have received from other people if I give credit to the artist?



No. If you want to display art you've received, use the Blog or Album features


----------



## PurplPanda

What is the album feature?


----------



## SockHead

Do any of you worship the devil?


----------



## Stevey Queen

mysticoma said:


> I need help.  I did my first auction of one of my villagers and I need clarification.  I stated in my post that it would end at 4 pm today.  The last two bids, one at 3:59 and one right on 4:00, so I took the 4:00 to be the winner.  But the person that posted a bid at 3:59, is questioning it.  Here is my post to her questioning my declaration of the winner:
> 
> "Princess I see what you are saying. To be honest this is my first time doing an auction for one of my villagers, so if what your saying is a set and standard rule in regards to auctions, then I want to abide by that. I am all about being fair and above board. I honestly do not know. Is this a set and standard rule that is followed?"
> 
> what is the proper thing to do?  I want to be fair and above board on this.  If I was the one to place a bid at 3:59 and someone else di done at 4:00, I would assume I lost, but so many times all things are a matter of perspective.
> 
> Thanks for your clarification on this.



You make the rules. I say the 4:00 won the auction. It's really up to you.


----------



## Solar

SockHead said:


> Do any of you worship the devil?



Literally was going to post this cuz page 666


----------



## Heisenberg

Anyone go to University?


----------



## f11

Cam you report someone for bumping up old threads in the basement or Brewster's cafe?


----------



## oath2order

Yes you can


----------



## Solar

Can I have the name Ben because someone else has it and I spent all my bells on a username change. PLEASE THEY HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN 6 YEARS


----------



## Capella

Can you report someone for making separate Katie threads in the train station when there's no need for it because there's already an official Katie thread?


----------



## Jake

Benmjy said:


> Can I have the name Ben because someone else has it and I spent all my bells on a username change. PLEASE THEY HAVEN'T BEEN ON IN 6 YEARS



if i cant have Jake you cant have Ben that is hat jesus says


----------



## Kaiaa

Jupiter said:


> Can you report someone for making separate Katie threads in the train station when there's no need for it because there's already an official Katie thread?



Yes and it can be merged with the official thread


----------



## Solar

Why won't it let me use basic punctuation in my Username change? I mean Jake. has a period in his but it won't let me with mine.


----------



## Capella

how many people have been banned


----------



## Idfldnsndt

is it bad to post in a really old thread in the basement?


----------



## TykiButterfree

Do you need an item to have an animated avatar or sig? Or can you just make a .gif?


----------



## Flop

Idfldnsndt said:


> is it bad to post in a really old thread in the basement?



Yes, necroing an old (especially useless) thread is bad, and the thread will normally be closed and a warning will be given out.


----------



## Kaiaa

TykiButterfree said:


> Do you need an item to have an animated avatar or sig? Or can you just make a .gif?



For an animated avatar, you have to buy the item however, for the signature you just need to add a .gif file. Just be sure your signature stays within the 250 pixel tall +1 line of standard text limit (your signature looks great btw).


----------



## Clara Oswald

Why are things like group, mailboxes and the one that allows the amount of signature pics to go up out of stock in the shop?


----------



## oath2order

Uxie said:


> Why are things like group, mailboxes and the one that allows the amount of signature pics to go up out of stock in the shop?



The signature pic is an item that is out of stock because it no longer is needed. You can just add the images to your signature. To be honest, they really *should be removed hint hint*.


----------



## Nerd House

Is advertising your own YouTube channel here allowed? If so, in what manner? A thread, link in signature, or what?


----------



## Jennifer

Adol the Red said:


> Is advertising your own YouTube channel here allowed? If so, in what manner? A thread, link in signature, or what?



Link in signature.


----------



## Nerd House

Jennifer said:


> Link in signature.



Thanks for the speedy response!

So no threads allowed, anywhere? Not even in the Basement?
What about threads asking for suggestions for my channel? Like for a name, what games to play, art, etc?
Can I post a thread asking someone to make a channel art for me, like for TBT Bells or whatnot? If so, where? Market or Museum?

Sorry for the questions ^^; These just tend to fall outside of my TBT Forum comfort zone, so I am unsure of how things should be outside of the TBT Marketplace and the Gamer's Lounge xD


----------



## oath2order

Adol the Red said:


> Thanks for the speedy response!
> 
> So no threads allowed, anywhere? Not even in the Basement?
> What about threads asking for suggestions for my channel? Like for a name, what games to play, art, etc?
> Can I post a thread asking someone to make a channel art for me, like for TBT Bells or whatnot? If so, where? Market or Museum?
> 
> Sorry for the questions ^^; These just tend to fall outside of my TBT Forum comfort zone, so I am unsure of how things should be outside of the TBT Marketplace and the Gamer's Lounge xD



That's a good question since I _do_ remember a thread in Brewster's about sharing Tumblrs.


----------



## Jennifer

You can probably ask someone to make art--just don't link in the first post. Not sure about what to do suggestion-wise though.


----------



## Variety.Gamer 4438

NM


----------



## Alice

oath2order said:


> That's a good question since I _do_ remember a thread in Brewster's about sharing Tumblrs.



There was also a thread involving a guy who wanted to advertise his own informative gaming series on youtube.


----------



## Bowie

Are staff members, or members in general, permitted to add, or remove, tags from a thread? I made a thread, choosing not to add tags, and someone did so without consulting me.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> Are staff members, or members in general, permitted to add, or remove, tags from a thread? I made a thread, choosing not to add tags, and someone did so without consulting me.



Yes. If you notice the tags at the bottom of this thread there are a lot of tags made by members. Members can make tags for any thread and can delete their own tags but not tags made by other people. The staff can view who made what tag and remove any of them. If you need a tag removed just report your thread saying you need it removed and someone will remove it for you.


----------



## Bowie

Prof Gallows said:


> Yes. If you notice the tags at the bottom of this thread there are a lot of tags made by members. Members can make tags for any thread and can delete their own tags but not tags made by other people. The staff can view who made what tag and remove any of them. If you need a tag removed just report your thread saying you need it removed and someone will remove it for you.



Thank you for that.


----------



## ellabella12345

how do you add those little badges under your avatar?


----------



## Thunder

Those are collectibles, you can get them in a number of ways (sometimes depending on whether there's currently an event or not), but the easiest way would be to just buy one from the shop.


----------



## Yui Z

Do all the mods have MK8?


----------



## Thunder

I'm ignoring you from now on.


----------



## Yui Z

Eh... Was it something I said? Oops. .-.


----------



## TheCreeperHugz

Yui Z said:


> Eh... Was it something I said? Oops. .-.


I think Thunder is just moody because he doesn't have MK8...?


----------



## Yui Z

TheCreeperHugz said:


> I think Thunder is just moody because he doesn't have MK8...?



That's what I thought. I don't have it either, so you know.


----------



## Thunder

I'm like the only mod without :'(

(But yeah don't take the things I say to heart, lol)


----------



## Yui Z

Thunder said:


> I'm like the only mod without :'(
> 
> (But yeah don't take the things I say to heart, lol)



Nothing was taken to heart, but I wasn't 100% sure if you were mad or something. I was worried I'd said something offensive without realizing it. =P I hate getting people mad too.


----------



## Jas0n

Thunder said:


> I'm like the only mod without :'(
> 
> (But yeah don't take the things I say to heart, lol)



I don't even have a Wii U, buddy.


----------



## Ace Marvel

One quick question: I'm a about to send a togepi egg as a gift for someone, what does the No configuration means?


----------



## Jeremy

Teddy345 said:


> One quick question: I'm a about to send a togepi egg as a gift for someone, what does the No configuration means?



It doesn't do anything for the collectibles.


----------



## Nerd House

Jas0n said:


> I don't even have a Wii U, buddy.



Join the club. I do have a normal Wii, however I dont have the cables required to play it with a decent picture for my HDTV ><

Anyway, serious question to stay on topic:
I recently joined the Steam TBT Forum Group, Bell Tree Game Night, but it appears to be....well, dead. I see a few of the Staff here on there, and online on Steam recently, but for the most part the members of the group dont appear to be very active on Steam.

Are there any plans to perhaps get this going again? I'd love to have a group to game with on Steam


----------



## Ace Marvel

Jeremy said:


> It doesn't do anything for the collectibles.



Thank you!


----------



## Yui Z

Someone should start a #NoMK8 channel in the IRC. Then whenever a MK8 discussion fires up, we can all crawl over there and cry together about how we don't have a WiiU or game. :c

Edit: Oh and I have another question. Who makes the collectibles on TBT?


----------



## Kaiaa

Adol the Red said:


> Join the club. I do have a normal Wii, however I dont have the cables required to play it with a decent picture for my HDTV ><
> 
> Anyway, serious question to stay on topic:
> I recently joined the Steam TBT Forum Group, Bell Tree Game Night, but it appears to be....well, dead. I see a few of the Staff here on there, and online on Steam recently, but for the most part the members of the group dont appear to be very active on Steam.
> 
> Are there any plans to perhaps get this going again? I'd love to have a group to game with on Steam


We used to do a lot of TF2 but TF2 Fridays never took hold. We've also never really had a solid group of people who want to play steam games and there really aren't that many extraordinary online multiplayer games that support a large group. Most members just play steam games with a small group of 3 or 4. I'm sure you could find some friends to play with in the PC Gaming section. Sorry to let you down 


Yui Z said:


> Someone should start a #NoMK8 channel in the IRC. Then whenever a MK8 discussion fires up, we can all crawl over there and cry together about how we don't have a WiiU or game. :c
> 
> Edit: Oh and I have another question. Who makes the collectibles on TBT?


Most of the time it's Thunder but some of the others have made a collectible or two.


----------



## Thunder

Jas0n said:


> I don't even have a Wii U, buddy.



I figured but you're always busy with work anyway so you don't suffer as much.


----------



## Farobi

Will the Pokeball be released in OR/AS week? Or at least, give us a hint.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Farobi said:


> Will the Pokeball be released in OR/AS week? Or at least, give us a hint.



Maybe.


----------



## ellabella12345

How do you change that little sub heading under your name?


----------



## Thunder

Settings > Edit Profile > Custom User Title


----------



## Stargazer741

How come i'm unable to send bells to someone? All I get is an empty message from the webpage.


----------



## Kaiaa

Stargazer741 said:


> How come i'm unable to send bells to someone? All I get is an empty message from the webpage.



What web browser are you using to send the bells?


----------



## Stargazer741

Kaiaa said:


> What web browser are you using to send the bells?



Internet Explorer


----------



## jones03

HOW DOES A PERSON MAKE BELLS FOR OUR WALLETS ?


----------



## Jennifer

jones03 said:


> HOW DOES A PERSON MAKE BELLS FOR OUR WALLETS ?



By posting.


----------



## jones03

How does a person earn bells?


----------



## Solar

jones03 said:


> How does a person earn bells?





Jennifer said:


> By posting.



..


----------



## jones03

JUST POSTING ANYTHING,REALLY


----------



## hemming1996

Stargazer741 said:


> Internet Explorer



Try with Google Chrome or Firefox, they work fine for me.

- - - Post Merge - - -



jones03 said:


> JUST POSTING ANYTHING,REALLY



You can't get bells from posting in the basement and I think extremely short posts won't earn you bells but otherwise yeah. Just don't spam threads for bells.


----------



## Kaiaa

Stargazer741 said:


> Internet Explorer



Not sure what it is with Internet Explorer but you should try Firefox or Chrome, they seem to work 



jones03 said:


> JUST POSTING ANYTHING,REALLY



Spamming will get you in trouble so be sure you make quality posts and you will earn bells. If you have services to offer like signature making or drawing you may also sell those to earn bells.


----------



## Waluigi

Can i cry with the mods that dont have mk8

because i probably wont get it for a while.

I feel sorry. I want my wii u to have a purpose, damnit


----------



## Clara Oswald

I have a question concerning the bob thread. I think it must've been reported at least once but it's never been shut down or we never been warned by a mod so I'm wondering why? I dint want the bob thread to be shut down or anything I'm just curious


----------



## Jennifer

Uxie said:


> I have a question concerning the bob thread. I think it must've been reported at least once but it's never been shut down or we never been warned by a mod so I'm wondering why? I dint want the bob thread to be shut down or anything I'm just curious



Mixed opinions essentially.

I personally think the "Villager fan/hate" threads and the "Why do people like *name*" threads and all relating to those shouldn't even be allowed as it just causes some arguments and really isn't any worthwhile discussion. If people really want to fan over a character, that's what we have groups for.


----------



## Capella

woops ignore this post


----------



## m12

Stargazer741 said:


> Internet Explorer



Sorry to burst in, but you have to set the site to be under "Compatability Mode" and it'll fix the message. No need to get a new browser just for the site.

Staff peeps, How many pairs of shoes do you have? Sandals count.


----------



## Prof Gallows

m12 said:


> Sorry to burst in, but you have to set the site to be under "Compatability Mode" and it'll fix the message. No need to get a new browser just for the site.
> 
> Staff peeps, How many pairs of shoes do you have? Sandals count.



Two including a pair of sandals.

I wear my shoes until I can't anymore so I don't have many.


----------



## Locket

may i ask why there mariokart thingys?


----------



## Capella

Star Fire said:


> may i ask why there mariokart thingys?



Mario Kart 8 was just released


----------



## Locket

Jupiter said:


> Mario Kart 8 was just released



yes! i am gonna beg for a wii u for my bday


----------



## ShinySandwich

Why is the gif size limit 250 kb? I mean, im ok whit it being 150x100, but there are some gifs i cant upload T-T


----------



## Marcus

Hey guys,
Is there a way to receive notifications when your post has been quoted by someone else in a thread? I'm utterly useless with websites and tech jingo, so apologies if this is a stupid question, it's just that I know a couple of sites where there this is possible and it's quite useful for keeping track of discussions without having to refresh pages time and time again.

Cheers


----------



## Justin

Marcus said:


> Hey guys,
> Is there a way to receive notifications when your post has been quoted by someone else in a thread? I'm utterly useless with websites and tech jingo, so apologies if this is a stupid question, it's just that I know a couple of sites where there this is possible and it's quite useful for keeping track of discussions without having to refresh pages time and time again.
> 
> Cheers



Not currently at this time. Hope we can add this feature eventually, it's highly requested.


----------



## Marcus

Justin said:


> Not currently at this time. Hope we can add this feature eventually, it's highly requested.



Okay, great! thanks for the reply Justin.


----------



## elesa

how do I get shampoodle to fix ian's hair

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh you are too it already on my bday list with Mario kart 8 and sims supernatrule cool huh oh wait I also wanted some lego too


----------



## Kaiaa

m12 said:


> Staff peeps, How many pairs of shoes do you have? Sandals count.



Hmmmm...I have a pair of boots, a pair of work shoes, a pair of regular shoes, two pairs of sandals, and 3 or 4 pairs of nice heels to wear for special occasions. I'm not really a shoe person, I like dress shopping though


----------



## Beary

Do you enjoy dancing?


----------



## ShinySandwich

Kaiaa said:


> Hmmmm...I have a pair of boots, a pair of work shoes, a pair of regular shoes, two pairs of sandals, and 3 or 4 pairs of nice heels to wear for special occasions. I'm not really a shoe person, I like dress shopping though





ShinySandwich said:


> Why is the gif size limit 250 kb? I mean, im ok whit it being 150x100, but there are some gifs i cant upload T-T


yeah, that looks like a better question than mine, LEL


----------



## Cory

Ummmmm, how did this happen?


----------



## Nerd House

Cory said:


> Ummmmm, how did this happen?



What time was that taken?


----------



## Kaiaa

ShinySandwich said:


> yeah, that looks like a better question than mine, LEL



Not every question get's answered, in your case, I didn't answer because I don't know and "I don't know" is a pretty sorry reply. 

I suspect that the gif size limit is 250 kb so that they don't bog down the site and make loading times long, but I'm not 100% sure about it. If that's the reason why then there is nothing much to be done about it right now because we want the site to load at a reasonable pace for the majority of users.


----------



## Jake

Cory said:


> Ummmmm, how did this happen?



Did it happen after a database error?
I usually find that if tbt has been down, for the first minute or two after it's back up  there is virtually no one online


----------



## 420blazeityoloswag4jesus

Wondering if some staff know each other irl :3


----------



## Prof Gallows

awesomeperson1 said:


> Wondering if some staff know each other irl :3



Depends on what way you look at it.


I've met a former staff member in person before, but current staff I've never met in person. Though if you look at it like I do, we talk a lot off site and about personal things. I think that constitutes knowing each other IRL.


----------



## Trundle

Kaiaa said:


> Hmmmm...I have a pair of boots, a pair of work shoes, a pair of regular shoes, two pairs of sandals, and 3 or 4 pairs of nice heels to wear for special occasions. I'm not really a shoe person, I like dress shopping though



"not really a shoe person"
has 9 shoes

I have two pairs of shoes and I love shoes. what the frig


----------



## Kaiaa

Trundle said:


> "not really a shoe person"
> has 9 shoes
> 
> I have two pairs of shoes and I love shoes. what the frig



Hey now, for a girl in my family that's pretty darn sad of me =p


----------



## Beary

Kaiaa said:


> Hey now, for a girl in my family that's pretty darn sad of me =p



I only have 2 pairs, counting my slippers.


----------



## Capella

Is the animal crossing city folk board going to be removed?


----------



## Flop

Jupiter said:


> Is the animal crossing city folk board going to be removed?



I believe that they are just turning it into a sub-forum


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jupiter said:


> Is the animal crossing city folk board going to be removed?



We'll probably remove the Wifi sections but keep up the boards themselves or make them subboards.


----------



## Capella

Is there going to be a shut down on the fan clubs in the new leaf board because there are so many now


----------



## ellabella12345

how do you change the colour of the title under your name?


----------



## ShinySandwich

ellabella12345 said:


> how do you change the colour of the title under your name?



You need to purchase this in the shop


----------



## ellabella12345

ShinySandwich said:


> You need to purchase this in the shop



i did, but it won't give me the option to change?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ellabella12345 said:


> i did, but it won't give me the option to change?



Go into your inventory and click configure.


----------



## Lauren

Why is kaiaa not like my best friend.


----------



## Cory

Lauren said:


> Why is kaiaa not like my best friend.



Because she's my work out buddy, I let her kick me.


----------



## Kaiaa

Lauren said:


> Why is kaiaa not like my best friend.


WHAT! You're the one I talk to the most so that makes you my official Best Friend, at least on my end. 



Cory said:


> Because she's my work out buddy, I let her kick me.


You are very therapeutic to kick for some reason. I can kick until my heart is content and you don't even shed a tear!


----------



## Lauren

Kaiaa said:


> WHAT! You're the one I talk to the most so that makes you my official Best Friend, at least on my end.



I think I might cry <3


----------



## Alice

Hello, staff. My question is, can I have a best friend too?


----------



## Lauren

Alice said:


> Hello, staff. My question is, can I have a best friend too?



I'd like this position! I'm big enough for everyone


----------



## Reindeer

Hiya peeps. I got a small problem that I'm hoping can be fixed.
In the cycling thread Dinomates and I started, there's a bunch of GIFs. The one next to the thread rules has been resized, as it is supposed to be 166x140 rather than whatever it is now. Is it because it's in tables? How do fix?

- - - Post Merge - - -

I'll also add that this only happens in Chrome.


----------



## Locket

my avatar is supossed to move, i enter the URL, and it says invalid file


----------



## Mercedes

Hey which mod modified my sig  because I had one in the correct size? :/ Not only that but the rules state, tha I can  have one single line of text, which was my spoiler. So..please pm me then? 
If it was not the mods I think I was hacked.


----------



## VillageDweller

Luckypinch said:


> Hey which mod modified my sig  because I had one in the correct size? :/ Not only that but the rules state, tha I can  have one single line of text, which was my spoiler. So..please pm me then?
> If it was not the mods I think I was hacked.



they've said sometime before that the spoiler is too big to count as a line of text. so just make your picture/sig smaller and then the spoiler will be fine


----------



## Solar

darn I wanted Kaiaa to be my best friend


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> Hey which mod modified my sig  because I had one in the correct size? :/ Not only that but the rules state, tha I can  have one single line of text, which was my spoiler. So..please pm me then?
> If it was not the mods I think I was hacked.


Remember that Spoilers add 50 pixels to your pixel limit. If the image is 250 pixles tall you cannot add a spoiler or it will be removed. The one line of single text needs to be standard or smaller. If you have your image scaled down by 50 pixels you can add your spoiler.



Benmjy said:


> darn I wanted Kaiaa to be my best friend


I'm not opposed to being friends with everyone


----------



## Lauren

Kaiaa said:


> I'm not opposed to being friends with everyone



Just not best friends <3

Is mario kart monday going to stay forever?


----------



## Kaiaa

Lauren said:


> Just not best friends <3
> 
> Is mario kart monday going to stay forever?



From the looks of it, yes


----------



## Beary

When will Mario Kart banner die?


----------



## Byngo

LittleBeary said:


> When will Mario Kart banner die?



People get bored of MK. aka never


----------



## Beary

Natty said:


> People get bored of MK. aka never



NOOOOOOOOOOOO


----------



## Clara Oswald

Um when will the June birthstone come out?


----------



## Capella

nevermind I edited it


----------



## Bowie

Uxie said:


> Um when will the June birthstone come out?



July.


----------



## tinytaylor

Bowie said:


> July.



*of next year


----------



## Reindeer

Reindeer said:


> Hiya peeps. I got a small problem that I'm hoping can be fixed.
> In the cycling thread Dinomates and I started, there's a bunch of GIFs. The one next to the thread rules has been resized, as it is supposed to be 166x140 rather than whatever it is now. Is it because it's in tables? How do fix?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> I'll also add that this only happens in Chrome.


Still no answer for this?


----------



## Mercedes

Um is my sig to big?


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> Um is my sig to big?



No! It's perfect!


----------



## Mercedes

Kaiaa said:


> No! It's perfect!



Thank you kaiaa,


----------



## sn0wxyuki

It's July! Where is the July Birthstone? Oh~ Birthstone~ Come out quick~~


----------



## Nerd House

sn0wxyuki said:


> It's July! Where is the July Birthstone? Oh~ Birthstone~ Come out quick~~



It's June lol.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Adol the Red said:


> It's June lol.



Opps sorry my typo! LOLLL OMG WHERE IS THE JUNE BIRTHSTONE!


----------



## Kaiaa

sn0wxyuki said:


> Opps sorry my typo! LOLLL OMG WHERE IS THE JUNE BIRTHSTONE!



The June Birthstone is coming soon to a store near you! As in, in a few days most likely. Hype it up


----------



## Flop

Is there any chance of miniature Kaiaa plushies hitting the shelves of local retailers?

I would buy them all


----------



## Alienfish

/hypes it up.

also we should get a kaiaa collectible on here first


----------



## Alice

Flop said:


> Is there any chance of miniature Kaiaa plushies hitting the shelves of local retailers?
> 
> I would buy them all



I'd rather a bionic leg collectible.


----------



## Jake

I'm so bored and I'm basically under house arrest someone find me something to do please


----------



## Waluigi

Jake. said:


> I'm so bored and I'm basically under house arrest someone find me something to do please



secretly develop a death star

which suprisingly a giant melting laser is not illegal in space


----------



## Gandalf

Alice said:


> I'd rather a bionic leg collectible.



I think a splint or a moon boot would be cooler.


----------



## Alienfish

maybe Xd haha

also to staff: favorite chips flavor?


----------



## Kaiaa

Jun said:


> maybe Xd haha
> 
> also to staff: favorite chips flavor?



Sour cream and cheddar.


----------



## Clara Oswald

When will groups come back?


----------



## Alienfish

yum, that is really good. well most chips are unless they are chili flavored XD


----------



## Mercedes

Is my sig 2 big


----------



## Mariah

Luckypinch said:


> Is my sig 2 big


Why do you always ask that? Use the signature guidelines and judge it yourself.


----------



## Mercedes

Mariah said:


> Why do you always ask that? Use the signature guidelines and judge it yourself.



It's 2 hard


----------



## Prof Gallows

Luckypinch said:


> It's 2 hard



Cannot be sure. It's too hard for me to compare it.


----------



## Beary

Prof Gallows said:


> Cannot be sure. It's too hard for me to compare it.



I. Love. Your signature.


----------



## Jennifer

Luckypinch said:


> Is my sig 2 big



It's technically big by 3 pixels, but it still fits with our limit of one line of unaltered text along with a signature that is 250 in height.

However, if you lack the ability to check yourself, it'd be better if you just stuck with a signature then rather than changing so much.


----------



## Mercedes

Jennifer said:


> It's technically big by 3 pixels, but it still fits with our limit of one line of unaltered text along with a signature that is 250 in height.
> 
> However, if you lack the ability to check yourself, it'd be better if you just stuck with a signature then rather than changing so much.


I won't be chaining it now. Is it 2 big now


----------



## Flop

The tool I'm using says it's 293p x 715p, so with that in mind, the single line of standard text seems to accommodate the signature regulations.


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> I won't be chaining it now. Is it 2 big now



Yes it's too big. The PICTURE is 250 pixels and the SPOILER adds 50 more pixels. You signature is now 300 pixels tall. SPOILERS are *NOT* considered standard text. The text I'm typing in right now that you are reading at this very moment is considered standard text. Colors on standard text can vary but the size should be standard, stock, basic, whatever you want to call it.

I understand you want your spoiler, that's fine, but the PICTURE (the one that you may call your "signature") needs to be 200 pixels tall for you to be able to use the spoiler. Lucky, I urge you to check this out. It should help you understand what is and isn't within the signature rules: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186613-The-Signature-Guide


----------



## Gandalf

Luckypinch said:


> I won't be chaining it now. Is it 2 big now



You should try one of those weird spoiler table things. If you put it to the right or left of your main sig it would fit within the limits.


----------



## Mercedes

Gandalf said:


> You should try one of those weird spoiler table things. If you put it to the right or left of your main sig it would fit within the limits.



How do I do the table?????

- - - Post Merge - - -



Kaiaa said:


> Yes it's too big. The PICTURE is 250 pixels and the SPOILER adds 50 more pixels. You signature is now 300 pixels tall. SPOILERS are *NOT* considered standard text. The text I'm typing in right now that you are reading at this very moment is considered standard text. Colors on standard text can vary but the size should be standard, stock, basic, whatever you want to call it.
> 
> I understand you want your spoiler, that's fine, but the PICTURE (the one that you may call your "signature") needs to be 200 pixels tall for you to be able to use the spoiler. Lucky, I urge you to check this out. It should help you understand what is and isn't within the signature rules: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186613-The-Signature-Guide



Ah thansk! You should make a guide for tables


----------



## tinytaylor

Okay another signature problem (I think it's just me)
whenever I try to post a picture or use something as a signature I get a 
black polaroid with a white x. I upload through imgur and use the


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> Ah thansk! You should make a guide for tables



I'll add that to the guide


----------



## MapleLoveromg

how do i delete an account? pm me please for my answer


----------



## Waluigi

MapleLoveromg said:


> how do i delete an account? pm me please for my answer



you dont


----------



## Capella

Are we aloud to ask why someone got banned?


----------



## Kaiaa

Jupiter said:


> Are we aloud to ask why someone got banned?



Bans/suspensions are between the staff and the person banned/suspended.


----------



## Capella

Okay sorry :3


----------



## poliwag0

Are we allowed to post resetting threads in the new leaf section?


----------



## Prof Gallows

poliwag0 said:


> Are we allowed to post resetting threads in the new leaf section?



No. Use the resetting thread.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?86822-The-Resetting-Thread


----------



## Toot

I hope this is the right place to ask this... Sorry if not.

Why doesn't the vB Default layout work in the Retail section?


----------



## Bowie

Do any of you play any musical instruments?


----------



## Kaiaa

Bowie said:


> Do any of you play any musical instruments?



I can play the ocarina and the clarinet but that's as far as my musical talents have gone. I'd like to learn the piano but I don't really want to buy a keyboard/piano to do it.


----------



## Jennifer

Bowie said:


> Do any of you play any musical instruments?



Piano and Flute. I can also semi-play the Ocarina and Harmonica. I really want to learn the violin (and possibly the harp as well). I'd say Clarinet too, but my lungs are too weak for it :/ As I learned when I learned the Flute.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> I can play the ocarina and the clarinet but that's as far as my musical talents have gone. I'd like to learn the piano but I don't really want to buy a keyboard/piano to do it.



Piano, guitar, and harmonica.

Guitar needs new strings and my harmonica is missing, so lately just the piano.


----------



## Flop

Is there any Staff Member that has never banned anyone?


----------



## Thunder

GodToot said:


> I hope this is the right place to ask this... Sorry if not.
> 
> Why doesn't the vB Default layout work in the Retail section?



I'm not an admin so I couldn't check, but I'd assume Retail is set to where it defaults to the Bell Tree skin, kind of like how the Woods always has the spoopy skin up.



Bowie said:


> Do any of you play any musical instruments?



I've got a guitar and two pianos, can't play any of them properly, but I can kind of play piano :Y



Flop said:


> Is there any Staff Member that has never banned anyone?



I don't think so, at least as far as our current staff goes.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> I'm not an admin so I couldn't check, but I'd assume Retail is set to where it defaults to the Bell Tree skin, kind of like how the Woods always has the spoopy skin up.



Not sure if this is the same thing, but I noticed when I use the mobile skin (on mobile) the boards with tags in them tend to mess up.  If you try clicking on the topic, it just brings up the list of tags (IE I want to view a shop, it'll bring up everything tagged under shops).


----------



## tinytaylor

tinytaylor said:


> Okay another signature problem (I think it's just me)
> whenever I try to post a picture or use something as a signature I get a
> black polaroid with a white x. I upload through imgur and use the
> thingies. any ideas?[/QUOTE]
> ??


----------



## Kaiaa

tinytaylor said:


> ??



I've never seen that problem before, can you show a screenshot?


----------



## Mercedes

My sig!!!! Broke ;-;


----------



## radical6

Tom said:


> Not sure if this is the same thing, but I noticed when I use the mobile skin (on mobile) the boards with tags in them tend to mess up.  If you try clicking on the topic, it just brings up the list of tags (IE I want to view a shop, it'll bring up everything tagged under shops).



dont u just click the arrows to the right to get to the topic tho


----------



## Kaiaa

Luckypinch said:


> My sig!!!! Broke ;-;



Believe it or not, the COLOR that you were adding to SAVE DIANA!! Picky rules! and the link messed up your signature. Adding color to text messed up the coding in another thread the other day. Is anyone else having this problem?


----------



## Locket

if i got scammed, can I get my bells back?


----------



## Capella

Star Fire said:


> if i got scammed, can I get my bells back?



If they're tbt bells then yes
If they're animal crossing bells then no
Leave them a negative wifi feedback if you were using animal crossing bells


----------



## Locket

Capella said:


> If they're tbt bells then yes
> If they're animal crossing bells then no
> Leave them a negative wifi feedback if you were using animal crossing bells



how do i get my TBT bells back though


----------



## Capella

Star Fire said:


> how do i get my TBT bells back though



Pm a mod


----------



## Locket

oops Jinx


----------



## Bowie

Has a staff member ever been demoted?


----------



## SockHead

Bowie said:


> Has a staff member ever been demoted?









words so i dont get reported


----------



## tinytaylor

Kaiaa said:


> I've never seen that problem before, can you show a screenshot?



http://imgur.com/8hxC5PH
it's also currently in my signature.


----------



## Horus

tinytaylor said:


> http://imgur.com/8hxC5PH
> it's also currently in my signature.








Like that I assume. You aren't using the right link.






Use the DIRECT link.


----------



## tinytaylor

oh geez i'm stupid, i'll go fix myself a warm cup of bleach.


----------



## Capella

Is there ever going to be another bell tree awards ceremony?


----------



## Lauren

SockHead said:


> words so i dont get reported



You really want to throw our friendship in the bin, don't you.

Are all the staff ready to have their butts whooped tonight? Not by me, I'm terrible...


----------



## Alice

Lauren said:


> You really want to throw our friendship in the bin, don't you.
> 
> Are all the staff ready to have their butts whooped tonight? Not by me, I'm terrible...



I'm ready to whoop your butt every night.


----------



## Kaiaa

Capella said:


> Is there ever going to be another bell tree awards ceremony?


That happens at the end of the year and depending upon whether or not Jake wants to run it.



Lauren said:


> You really want to throw our friendship in the bin, don't you.
> 
> Are all the staff ready to have their butts whooped tonight? Not by me, I'm terrible...



Depends on how long E3 runs, I'm gong to watch it all day long lol After that, if I'm up to it I'd probably like my butt whooped


----------



## Lauren

Kaiaa said:


> Depends on how long E3 runs, I'm gong to watch it all day long lol After that, if I'm up to it I'd probably like my butt whooped



I cant watch E3  i dont think >.< IM WORKING!


----------



## Jas0n

Lauren said:


> I cant watch E3  i dont think >.< IM WORKING!



Do what I'm doing and call in sick


----------



## Gandalf

There isn't going to be any calling in sick from where I'm going during e3. stoked.


----------



## Alienfish

Lauren said:


> I cant watch E3  i dont think >.< IM WORKING!



Me neither because timezones whoop. And probably busy with something else lol


----------



## Lauren

Jas0n said:


> Do what I'm doing and call in sick



WELL I CANT GIVE 3 HOURS NOTICE, I'll catch the end


----------



## Clara Oswald

In my giveaway one of the prizes is a club nintendo code, is that still ok? A few people have entered and I don't want to let them down


----------



## PurplPanda

Who was the first member of TBT besides Jeremy?


----------



## Nerd House

PurplPanda said:


> Who was the first member of TBT besides Jeremy?



Member List -> Click "Join Date" to sort by First to Last.


----------



## Caius

Rip diddykongdude.


----------



## Capella

Adol the Red said:


> Member List -> Click "Join Date" to sort by First to Last.


why did Link1704 have to add numbers in his name 
He could've just chosen link .-.


----------



## Stevey Queen

Adol the Red said:


> Member List -> Click "Join Date" to sort by First to Last.



Jeremy was so lonely for almost a whole month

How sad :'c


----------



## Bowie

You lot really need to work on your grammar. The description of the cherry collectible refers to the collectible as "an rare" when it should say "a rare" instead.


----------



## gnoixaim

Bowie said:


> You lot really need to work on your grammar. The description of the cherry collectible refers to the collectible as "an rare" when it should say "a rare" instead. I'm assuming this was a mistake, but, was it?



I think you mean Peach collectible


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> You lot really need to work on your grammar. The description of the cherry collectible refers to the collectible as "an rare" when it should say "a rare" instead.








I had to.


----------



## Ashtot

Fire Emblem x Shin Megami Tensei E3?


----------



## Bowie

gnoixaim said:


> I think you mean Peach collectible



My mistake.



oath2order said:


> I had to.



I don't blame you.


----------



## Flop

Just wondering, have I ever been suspected of having a duplicate account?  I'm with my girlfriend a lot (as I'm in Florida with her right now), and I figured I might need to clear the dust if you guys wonder why we're using the same IP.


----------



## Jake

Flop said:


> Just wondering, have I ever been suspected of having a duplicate account?  I'm with my girlfriend a lot (as I'm in Florida with her right now), and I figured I might need to clear the dust if you guys wonder why we're using the same IP.



There is some random who shares my IP and it stresses me out


----------



## Jennifer

Flop said:


> Just wondering, have I ever been suspected of having a duplicate account?  I'm with my girlfriend a lot (as I'm in Florida with her right now), and I figured I might need to clear the dust if you guys wonder why we're using the same IP.



If you PM a mod just letting us know who and any reason why the match, we'll usually mark it as an exception.


----------



## mob

pretty sure someone is escaping their ban with an alt account what do i do


----------



## Capella

gamzee said:


> pretty sure someone is escaping their ban with an alt account what do i do



report it I think ;-;


----------



## Mariah

Capella said:


> report it I think ;-;


Really? I know someone else who was banned (or at least they said so) but they now have another account.


----------



## Flop

Mariah said:


> Really? I know someone else who was banned (or at least they said so) but they now have another account.



Well making alternate accounts to exploit anything on TBT is against the rules, so you should probably contact a Staff member about said user.


----------



## Mariah

Flop said:


> Well making alternate accounts to exploit anything on TBT is against the rules, so you should probably contact a Staff member about said user.


Already did a few days ago.


----------



## Cory

Who do you think is going to be worse, pacman or sonic?


----------



## Yui Z

What's your favorite ice-cream flavor?


----------



## Kildor

Cory said:


> Who do you think is going to be worse, pacman or sonic?



Sonic always suk.

Mom or Dad?


----------



## oath2order

Is everybody afraid?


----------



## Yui Z

oath2order said:


> Is everybody afraid?



What's everyone afraid of?


----------



## oath2order

They're almost here...


----------



## Stevey Queen

How do you post a video? It doesn't work when I do it. It's just shows up as a link


----------



## Superpenguin

LoveMcQueen said:


> How do you post a video? It doesn't work when I do it. It's just shows up as a link



[ video]Link Here[ /video]


----------



## Stevey Queen

Superpenguin said:


> [ video]Link Here[ /video]



That's what I was doing :c something must be wrong with the link.


----------



## Capella

How do I tell someone not to accept pm offers without getting in trouble?


----------



## MrPicklez

When are staff applications going up? I know that Justin said it would be soon, but do you guys have a specific time frame on when we can expect them?


----------



## Prof Gallows

MrKisstoefur said:


> When are staff applications going up? I know that Justin said it would be soon, but do you guys have a specific time frame on when we can expect them?



Next Saturday.


[size=-10]we don't know yet[/size]


----------



## Jake

What were u most excited about that was shown at e3 this year


----------



## Thunder

Cory said:


> Who do you think is going to be worse, pacman or sonic?



Pac-Man



Yui Z said:


> What's your favorite ice-cream flavor?



Probably green tea or taro.



LoveMcQueen said:


> That's what I was doing :c something must be wrong with the link.



what link were you trying to use?



Capella said:


> How do I tell someone not to accept pm offers without getting in trouble?



Care to elaborate a little more?



Ashtot said:


> Fire Emblem x Shin Megami Tensei E3?



WHERE IS IT



Jake. said:


> What were u most excited about that was shown at e3 this year



Probably LittleBigPlanet 3, Uncharted 4, and ever since they showed this, Super Smash Bros.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Jake. said:


> What were u most excited about that was shown at e3 this year



It wasn't shown at e3 but Harvest Moon 3D: The Lost Valley is up there for what I'm most excited about. And a lot of the obvious stuff. Smash, Zelda, Yoshi's Wooly World, Fantasy Life, Professor Layton vs Pheonix Wright.

Mario Maker looks fun too. And I'm probably going to go broke with the Amiibo figures.


and that's just for Nintendo.


----------



## gnoixaim

Thunder said:


> Probably green tea or taro.



WHOOT, GREEN TEA ICE CREAM FTW.

Do any of you like/eat sushi? <3


----------



## Prof Gallows

gnoixaim said:


> WHOOT, GREEN TEA ICE CREAM FTW.
> 
> Do any of you like/eat sushi? <3



I have sushi two or three times a month if I can afford it. Crazy how expensive it is.


----------



## Thunder

gnoixaim said:


> WHOOT, GREEN TEA ICE CREAM FTW.
> 
> Do any of you like/eat sushi? <3



I'll have just about anything green tea flavored :')

love me some spider roll


----------



## Flop

Are you guys ready for massive Moderator sucking up?


----------



## radical6

favorite bubble tea flavor
what do u put in ur bubble tea


----------



## oath2order

ARE WE SCARED YET


----------



## Flop

OATH WHAT DOES THAT MEAN


----------



## Thunder

Flop said:


> Are you guys ready for massive Moderator sucking up?



Nooooo



tsundere said:


> favorite bubble tea flavor
> what do u put in ur bubble tea



I usually go for milk or taro, they're not too common around here so I don't really get a chance to check out some uncommon flavors.


----------



## radical6

Thunder said:


> Nooooo
> 
> 
> 
> I usually go for milk or taro, they're not too common around here so I don't really get a chance to check out some uncommon flavors.


eww taro is gross. my mom orders it all the time
they have rainbow boba to put in the drink but usually i just go for regular boba


----------



## oath2order

Flop said:


> OATH WHAT DOES THAT MEAN



HE'S COMING.

THE ONCOMING DARKNESS.


----------



## Capella

Thunder said:


> Care to elaborate a little more?


Someone bid 1 mil then the person that was selling the villager said that they got an offer for 12 mil via pm


----------



## Thunder

Capella said:


> Someone bid 1 mil then the person that was selling the villager said that they got an offer for 12 mil via pm



Best to report the thread so a mod can get it.


----------



## Capella

Okay thank you so much


----------



## Waluigi

My avatar wont accept gifs. I have bought the gif thing and have tried gifs under 100x100 but nothing seems to work
help


----------



## shayminskyforme88

What is "The Woods" section under the TBT Marketplace for?


----------



## Waluigi

Problem solved, no answer needed


----------



## Alice

shayminskyforme88 said:


> What is "The Woods" section under the TBT Marketplace for?



A little board that appears during the spooky scary days. IE Halloween/Friday the 13th.


----------



## Farobi

shayminskyforme88 said:


> What is "The Woods" section under the TBT Marketplace for?



It's a forum where you can spam but not get caught by mods.


----------



## Lauren

I will give all staff a foot rub if you make the woods theme perminant because I love it thanks


----------



## effluo

Lauren said:


> I will give all staff a foot rub if you make the woods theme perminant because I love it thanks



I'd like to second this... Minus the foot rub..


----------



## Yui Z

Okay, come on fess up. Who wrote the description for the TBT peach collectible? 


"An rare peach fruit..."

My eyes burn just looking at it.


----------



## Waluigi

Yui Z said:


> Okay, come on fess up. Who wrote the description for the TBT peach collectible?
> View attachment 50534
> "An rare peach fruit..."
> 
> My eyes burn just looking at it.



Bowie already fixed it

well he would have if he was an admin, because he was the first to see it

Jubs get busy


----------



## Bowie

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Bowie already fixed it
> 
> well he would have if he was an admin, because he was the first to see it
> 
> Jubs get busy



True.


----------



## Prof Gallows

I think there are more important things being worked on right now than grammar mistakes. =p


----------



## Silversea

Ouch man. Its not like something to joke over. Its *the grammar*.

All hail Lord the Grammar.


----------



## Bowie

Prof Gallows said:


> I think there are more important things being worked on right now than grammar mistakes. =p



It's been fixed, so, no need to rush to the scene.


----------



## mob

..


----------



## Yui Z

Prof Gallows said:


> I think there are more important things being worked on right now than grammar mistakes. =p


You mean like making collectibles reorderable?


----------



## Caius

Yui Z said:


> You mean like making collectibles reorderable?



You'll see when it comes


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yui Z said:


> You mean like making collectibles reorderable?



Nah. I don't really think anyone would want that.


----------



## Yui Z

Cent said:


> You'll see when it comes



That must mean it's coming!!!! Hype, hype, hype!!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> Nah. I don't really think anyone would want that.



I would. =P


----------



## Caius

Nah, that doesn't mean anything. It implies updates.


----------



## Yui Z

Cent said:


> Nah, that doesn't mean anything. It implies updates.



The hype is still alive. Updates are fun.


----------



## Zura

Can I keep the ghost username font because I was the last ghost?


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> Can I keep the ghost username font because I was the last ghost?



Weren't you saying before how you wanted someone else to be the ghost? =P


----------



## Zura

Yui Z said:


> Weren't you saying before how you wanted someone else to be the ghost? =P



So I could leave the woods, I love the font


----------



## Yui Z

Vaati said:


> So I could leave the woods, I love the font


Oh, you couldn't leave the woods? Spooky.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I miss The Woods..


----------



## Superpenguin

LoveMcQueen said:


> I miss The Woods..



Please rephrase this into a question.


----------



## Stevey Queen

I miss the woods?



Superpenguin said:


> Please rephrase this into a question.



Please rephrase this into jeopardy format


----------



## Caius

RIP woods.


----------



## Yui Z

RIP until it comes back at Halloween, right? Or on Vaati the ghost's birthday.

Did you guys play CF often before the wifi was cut?


----------



## Caius

Never played it.


----------



## Gandalf

When are we watching the Road to El Dorado again?


----------



## Caius

Gandalf said:


> When are we watching the Road to El Dorado again?



Whenever you want  It's still on the channel so let me know when you want to watch it and I can set it up.


----------



## staticistic1114

how can I get my siggy to switch when refreshed?


----------



## Yui Z

staticistic1114 said:


> how can I get my siggy to switch when refreshed?


If you search it up, then there's a tool on Gaia which can do that for you. I'd link you to it, bit I'm not home and on my phone at the moment.


----------



## staticistic1114

Yui Z said:


> If you search it up, then there's a tool on Gaia which can do that for you. I'd link you to it, bit I'm not home and on my phone at the moment.



but that one is for images only, right?


----------



## Yui Z

staticistic1114 said:


> but that one is for images only, right?



I've got you a link to one. I haven't tried it though myself. http://www.cutandpastescripts.com/ I'm not sure if it's image only, but it depends what you want in your signature.


----------



## Capella

Are people aloud to sell their collectibles that they just traded/purchased?


----------



## Locket

well this is a comment, not a question but:



Spoiler: Staff Only



TBT should have "like" buttons for good posts


----------



## Flop

Star Fire said:


> well this is a comment, not a question but:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Staff Only
> 
> 
> 
> TBT should have "like" buttons for good posts



Can I answer this for the Staff?



Spoiler: Star Fire Only



No, this isn't Facebook




Anyways, are there any plans for TBT when Smash Bros comes out?


----------



## Solar

smash hype is through the roof


----------



## Locket

Flop said:


> Can I answer this for the Staff?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Star Fire Only
> 
> 
> 
> No, this isn't Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, are there any plans for TBT when Smash Bros comes out?





Spoiler: Flop Only



like Facebook


----------



## Murray

Flop said:


> Can I answer this for the Staff?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Star Fire Only
> 
> 
> 
> No, this isn't Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, are there any plans for TBT when Smash Bros comes out?



themed banner!1!!1eleven!

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Can I answer this for the Staff?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Star Fire Only
> 
> 
> 
> No, this isn't Facebook
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Anyways, are there any plans for TBT when Smash Bros comes out?



themed banner!1!!1eleven!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Capella said:


> Are people aloud to sell their collectibles that they just traded/purchased?



If you want to.





Star Fire said:


> well this is a comment, not a question but:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: Staff Only
> 
> 
> 
> TBT should have "like" buttons for good posts



As it's been asked and answered many times before, the answer is still and always will be "No". We're not going to do likes or any form of rank system for posts.




Flop said:


> Anyways, are there any plans for TBT when Smash Bros comes out?



Probably.


----------



## Murray

Prof Gallows said:


> Probably.



tbt smash bros league in november?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Murray said:


> tbt smash bros league in november?


----------



## Silversea

Cent said:


> You'll see when it comes



Hoen---I mean Collectible ordering confirmed!


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


>








IMAGE-ONLY RESPONSE BANBANBAN


----------



## Aesthetic

Favorite movie from 2013?


----------



## Caius

Netflix said:


> Favorite movie from 2013?



Star Trek Into Darkness


----------



## Thunder

Hmm, maybe Pacific Rim?


----------



## Gandalf

You staff have a pretty funny way of spelling the Desolation of Smaug.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Do mods get paid with tbt bells?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ShinySandwich said:


> Do mods get paid with tbt bells?



I keep suggesting it and Jeremy keeps laughing at me. =[


----------



## Caius

Staff getting paid.. hahahahaha. We don't get paid, we get hated.


----------



## Clara Oswald

What is your ultimate competitive Pokemon team (just the pokemon not move sets)?


----------



## Caius

Wooper
Wooper
Wooper
Wooper
Wooper
Wooper


----------



## Flop

Why do some users have a Join Date that is much later than when they actually joined?  I've been noticing it a lot recently.


----------



## Thunder

Uxie said:


> What is your ultimate competitive Pokemon team (just the pokemon not move sets)?



I don't know about ultimate, but I like to bring along my Electivire and Arcanine, even if they're not the most intimidating pokes to have.


----------



## Jenny<3

Well... I've got a question, too 
How can I do such a cute signature with my dreamies (e.g. like Yui Z's (that's so cute !))?


----------



## Caius

Jenny<3 said:


> Well... I've got a question, too
> How can I do such a cute signature with my dreamies (e.g. like Yui Z's (that's so cute !))?



Ask Yui Z!


----------



## Jenny<3

Cent said:


> Ask Yui Z!



Haha ok  Thanks!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> Why do some users have a Join Date that is much later than when they actually joined?  I've been noticing it a lot recently.



Examples?


----------



## Bowie

Who is the most powerful staff member? And by powerful, I mean, as a person.


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Who is the most powerful staff member? And by powerful, I mean, as a person.



Kaiaa can break legs.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Why can't we add polls to threads in the New Leaf board? I keep trying to add one to my Stalk Market thread, but there's no option for it.


----------



## BellGreen

Kippla said:


> Why can't we add polls to threads in the New Leaf board? I keep trying to add one to my Stalk Market thread, but there's no option for it.



I can see the option near the bottom of the page just fine. Maybe your thread is too old, or you can only add a poll when you first post the thread?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I started the thread today, and I've added polls to existing ones before...


----------



## Bowie

Kippla said:


> I started the thread today, and I've added polls to existing ones before...



You can't add a poll to an existing thread, as far as I know.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Oh, thanks. I didn't know you had to remake the thread, I guess I won't add a poll then.


----------



## Bowie

Kippla said:


> Oh, thanks. I didn't know you had to remake the thread, I guess I won't add a poll then.



If you're desperate, you could always use one of those poll generators.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Nah, I just want to know who's interested in remaking the Stalk Market Doc, so I don't really need it.


----------



## Cory

Cent said:


> Kaiaa can break legs.



And hearts.


----------



## Silversea

Can anyone explain what it means in the lottery where it says the reward is "1. 3+0 - 100 Bells" ?


----------



## Zura

Does any of the staff play with Dolls/action figures?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

What is the Staff currently obsessed with?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> What is the Staff currently obsessed with?



Individually or all?


----------



## tinytaylor

what do y'all do in your free time?


----------



## Nerd House

What are the Staff's thoughts on selling things that can be obtained for free?

Examples: 
Tomodachi Life Demo Codes (will be available in the Nintendo eShop for download soon)
Past and Current game download codes (Pokemon X/Y, Mario Kart 8 Promo games)


----------



## Kaiaa

Adol the Red said:


> What are the Staff's thoughts on selling things that can be obtained for free?
> 
> Examples:
> Tomodachi Life Demo Codes (will be available in the Nintendo eShop for download soon)
> Past and Current game download codes (Pokemon X/Y, Mario Kart 8 Promo games)



As long as you aren't selling them for real money/gift cards then we don't have a problem with it.


----------



## Waluigi

Vaati said:


> Does any of the staff play with Dolls/action figures?



i am not staff but i do

shame all my action figures are either binned or disappeared one day. i even remember back when i was 8 and i had my absolute favourite digimon toy with me for my free 30 minutes at school

but i wouldnt stop playing with it and it was confiscated.

AND I NEVER SAW IT AGAIN. like ffs


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> Individually or all?



Individually.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Individually.



Uhhh. I'm in one of those strange periods where I'm not obsessing over anything in particular. Just kind of waiting for the things announced at E3 to come out.


----------



## Solar

Prof Gallows said:


> Uhhh. I'm in one of those strange periods where I'm not obsessing over anything in particular. Just kind of waiting for the things announced at E3 to come out.



I know I'm not staff but so much this. I'm always looking forward or hyping over something, but now there isn't anything close enough in the future to hype over so I'm kinda just waiting.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Benmjy said:


> I know I'm not staff but so much this. I'm always looking forward or hyping over something, but now there isn't anything close enough in the future to hype over so I'm kinda just waiting.



Yeah, normally how e3 goes now a days. Most games tend to come out October or later so there is a four month wait in between of e3 and releases. But a lot of Nintendo's games aren't coming out till next year.


----------



## Goldenapple

Jennifer said:


> Piano and Flute. I can also semi-play the Ocarina and Harmonica. I really want to learn the violin (and possibly the harp as well). I'd say Clarinet too, but my lungs are too weak for it :/ As I learned when I learned the Flute.



Lol I play the Flute too!


----------



## mags

How do I delete my Thread? in re-tail buying Mary Jones shoes?


----------



## Capella

mags said:


> How do I delete my Thread? in re-tail buying Mary Jones shoes?



You can't delete it but you can close it


----------



## Thunder

mags said:


> How do I delete my Thread? in re-tail buying Mary Jones shoes?



You can't, but I've gone ahead and deleted it for you.



Tom said:


> What is the Staff currently obsessed with?



Hmm... I've had K-on the brain for awhile.



tinytaylor said:


> what do y'all do in your free time?



Lately I've just been making signatures.


----------



## Flop

Thunder said:


> Lately I've just been making signatures.




c:


----------



## Clara Oswald

Can you make albums for groups? If so how would I go about doing that?


----------



## Flop

Uxie said:


> Can you make albums for groups? If so how would I go about doing that?



No, but you can add individual photos to the "Group Photos" tab


----------



## Clara Oswald

Flop said:


> No, but you can add individual photos to the "Group Photos" tab



Thanks 

What's the biggest size a group icon can be?


----------



## Flop

Uxie said:


> Thanks
> 
> What's the biggest size a group icon can be?



 200 by 200 pixels or 65.535KB (whichever is smaller)


----------



## Clara Oswald

Flop said:


> 200 by 200 pixels or 65.535KB (whichever is smaller)



Thanks again 

One last question, can you make other members mods in your group?


----------



## Flop

Uxie said:


> Thanks again
> 
> One last question, can you make other members mods in your group?



No, but you can promote another member to Admin if you no longer wish to moderate it 


Sorry Staff, I'm not trying to steal your *Thunder*.  *snorts*  I just thought I'd answer these for Uxie's convenience.


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> No, but you can promote another member to Admin if you no longer wish to moderate it
> 
> 
> Sorry Staff, I'm not trying to steal your *Thunder*.  *snorts*  I just thought I'd answer these for Uxie's convenience.



Feel free.


----------



## Clara Oswald

If we think a thread should be stickied what should we do?


----------



## oath2order

Uxie said:


> If we think a thread should be stickied what should we do?



Report it and ask.

Whih one?


----------



## Flop

Hope that it will be stickied if a Mod sees fit. It doesn't help at all when people beg for a Sticky.  XD


----------



## Clara Oswald

oath2order said:


> Report it and ask.
> 
> Whih one?



Two, mayor elsa's what's bothering you right now and lassys collectible guide. I thought that was what we had to do but I wasn't sure

- - - Post Merge - - -



Flop said:


> Hope that it will be stickied if a Mod sees fit. It doesn't help at all when people beg for a Sticky.  XD



Oh, I see and thanks for helping me earlier


----------



## Flop

Here's what I said a while ago about the Collectibles Guide:



Flop said:


> As useful as this is, this will *not* be a as Sticky. By doing so, you set a precedent that others feel obligated to follow. People pay what they want for collectibles. I've seen very large price margins for various collectibles, so it's hard even to find a suitable price range. Once again, this thread is a great idea, but there's so much variety in prices. It's impossible to determine the exact worth as something. Especially now that people are reaaaaallllyyyyy overpaying for TBT bells now.



It's a great guide, but it should merely be taken as a suggestion, since a multitude of factors affect collectible prices. 


As for the What's Bothering You thread, it's not exactly the most positive thread, so I don't know if they would want to have that at the top of the Board all the time.


----------



## Clara Oswald

Flop said:


> Here's what I said a while ago about the Collectibles Guide:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great guide, but it should merely be taken as a suggestion, since a multitude of factors affect collectible prices.
> 
> 
> As for the What's Bothering You thread, it's not exactly the most positive thread, so I don't know if they would want to have that at the top of the Board all the time.



I get where you are coming from and I agree with you, thanks again for all the help


----------



## Caius

There's no point in stickying that thread.


----------



## Goldenapple

Ok so there was this cycling thread,and I asked if I could have Goldie. They said yes,and so they sent me a vm asking if I was available. I said yes,and then somebody else asks and they got Goldie! I'm mad and sad at the same time. D: What do I do? I told Kaiaa but I think she's offline...


----------



## Flop

Goldenapple said:


> Ok so there was this cycling thread,and I asked if I could have Goldie. They said yes,and so they sent me a vm asking if I was available. I said yes,and then somebody else asks and they got Goldie! I'm mad and sad at the same time. D: What do I do? I told Kaiaa but I think she's offline...



Nothing.  Since the villager was free, there's nothing to be upset about.  Unless you won an auction or agreed on a price for Goldie, there is no action to be taken.  People are free to do as they please with the villagers they are giving away for free.


----------



## Goldenapple

Flop said:


> Nothing.  Since the villager was free, there's nothing to be upset about.  Unless you won an auction or agreed on a price for Goldie, there is no action to be taken.  People are free to do as they please with the villagers they are giving away for free.



Crap.. ._. WHY DOES THIS HAPPEN??!!!


----------



## Aesthetic

most embarrassing moment?


----------



## Thunder

Netflix said:


> most embarrassing moment?



It'd be hard to narrow it down.


----------



## Murray

how much do mods get paid


----------



## Aesthetic

will /charge ever be brought back ???


----------



## baconhwang

How do you strikethrough text?


----------



## Thunder

baconhwang said:


> How do you strikethrough text?



Idunno It works the same way as bolding or italicizing, just replacing the letter with an s.



		HTML:
	

[s]like this for instance[/s]


----------



## Kaiaa

Murray said:


> how much do mods get paid



I don't know about the other moderators but I apparently get paid in reports. I literally get paid in what I have to take care of. It's almost as if we don't get paid at all!

(We don't but we don't need to, it's the satisfaction of helping others while being yelled at ruthlessly by people who are upset at us for their own mistakes that makes it all worth it!  )


----------



## Lauren

Kaiaa said:


> I don't know about the other moderators but I apparently get paid in reports. I literally get paid in what I have to take care of. It's almost as if we don't get paid at all!
> 
> (We don't but we don't need to, it's the satisfaction of helping others while being yelled at ruthlessly by people who are upset at us for their own mistakes that makes it all worth it!  )



Gives 10000000 bells


----------



## Kaiaa

Lauren said:


> Gives 10000000 bells



You're so sweet! Let's rob TBT Lottery and spread the love


----------



## Lauren

Kaiaa said:


> You're so sweet! Let's rob TBT Lottery and spread the love



Let's do it! jaiaa can protect us! Steal from the rich to give to the poor!


----------



## Caius

Kaiaa said:


> I don't know about the other moderators but I apparently get paid in reports. I literally get paid in what I have to take care of. It's almost as if we don't get paid at all!
> 
> (We don't but we don't need to, it's the satisfaction of helping others while being yelled at ruthlessly by people who are upset at us for their own mistakes that makes it all worth it!  )



Let's turn the reports into candy or something.


----------



## tinytaylor

#flopformod
do you guys not recieve money from the ads?


----------



## Caius

tinytaylor said:


> #flopformod
> do you guys not recieve money from the ads?



That'd be a site admin thing and probably go towards server costs more than anything else. Mods are unpaid.


----------



## Lauren

Mods are paid in popularity and gratitude from the members for sorting the issues out! This is why we shouldn't shout at them! Ye 
On topic 
What's your favourite games!


----------



## Flop

tinytaylor said:


> #flopformod
> do you guys not recieve money from the ads?



what exactly did I even do wat

Do Mods ever get paid in Collectibles?


----------



## Yui Z

Flop said:


> what exactly did I even do wat
> 
> Do Mods ever get paid in Collectibles?


Geez Flopsy! I think they've made it pretty clear that they only get paid in reports. ;D


----------



## Flop

Yui Z said:


> Geez Flopsy! I think they've made it pretty clear that they only get paid in reports. ;D



Well I see a lot of Staff Members get like 3 collectibles at once from Justin when certain collectibles are released for events xD


----------



## Blu Rose

Even though the _Frozen_ hype is probably over...

Okay, can I just, say something crazy?

Sorry...

Okay, actual real question now.

How many reports do you deal with a day, on average? Or am I one of the uninformed majority that can't know these things?


----------



## Caius

No, we don't tend to get collectables.

We don't release information about reports.

Lauren, favorite games are sandbox games and platformers.


----------



## Kaiaa

Flop said:


> what exactly did I even do wat
> 
> Do Mods ever get paid in Collectibles?



I was pity given a rose collectible by Justin once, if that counts.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

tinytaylor said:


> #flopformod
> do you guys not recieve money from the ads?



What ads?


----------



## tinytaylor

Tom said:


> What ads?



it's more like one ad but when you log out
there should be an ad below the forum home | new posts 
bar


----------



## Oblivia

tinytaylor said:


> it's more like one ad but when you log out
> there should be an ad below the forum home | new posts
> bar



I can't speak for everyone, but I use Adblock Plus.  Haven't seen an ad in years.


----------



## Caius

Oblivia said:


> I can't speak for everyone, but I use Adblock Plus.  Haven't seen an ad in years.



Keep in mind, if we add ads like that it's to fund the entire forum. Please turn adblock off for TBT. Nothing ad-wise on this website will ever hurt your computer.


----------



## Lassy

Just curious, I didn't post in this thread:
http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?191080-Peeing-in-Pools/page5
But why was it locked?
It might be a silly topic, but I mean, the rule doesn't ban people from doing this kind of thread, no?


----------



## tinytaylor

Flop said:


> Here's what I said a while ago about the Collectibles Guide:
> 
> 
> 
> It's a great guide, but it should merely be taken as a suggestion, since a multitude of factors affect collectible prices.
> 
> 
> As for the What's Bothering You thread, it's not exactly the most positive thread, so I don't know if they would want to have that at the top of the Board all the time.





Flop said:


> No, but you can add individual photos to the "Group Photos" tab





Flop said:


> Nothing.  Since the villager was free, there's nothing to be upset about.  Unless you won an auction or agreed on a price for Goldie, there is no action to be taken.  People are free to do as they please with the villagers they are giving away for free.



exhibit A
#flop5mod


----------



## Justin

The ads on TBT are a recent addition in the past few weeks. Right now, there's just one ad for guests, but that will be expanding soon as we need to upgrade our server in the near future. I'm sure some of you have noticed some slowness yesterday for example.

Also, staff typically receive free collectibles for the group events that everyone works on. (last Halloween and TBT Fair)


----------



## Flop

Justin said:


> Also, staff typically receive free collectibles for the group events that everyone works on. (last Halloween and TBT Fair)



*cough cough*


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> The ads on TBT are a recent addition in the past few weeks. Right now, there's just one ad for guests, but that will be expanding soon as we need to upgrade our server in the near future. I'm sure some of you have noticed some slowness yesterday for example.
> 
> Also, staff typically receive free collectibles for the group events that everyone works on. (last Halloween and TBT Fair)



Looks like I'll turn off AdBlock for TBT >.<


----------



## Jake

Justin said:


> The ads on TBT are a recent addition in the past few weeks. Right now, there's just one ad for guests, but that will be expanding soon as we need to upgrade our server in the near future. I'm sure some of you have noticed some slowness yesterday for example.



Oh when I was on my phone the other day I wasnt logged in and there was an ad and I just assumed my phone was bein dumb but then when I logged in it disappeared lol

~~the more you know


----------



## Zura

Natty said:


> Am I going to be promoted to modship?
> 
> lol why do I even ask that question - _of course_ I will be.



Fo realz!

Why are warnings/infractions on posts only visible to the person who got it? 

If I saw something was already dealt with I wouldn't have to report it


----------



## Kaiaa

Vaati said:


> Fo realz!
> 
> Why are warnings/infractions on posts only visible to the person who got it?
> 
> If I saw something was already dealt with I wouldn't have to report it



Actually, I'm not sure I've ever seen anyone report after something has already been taken care of. Warnings/infractions are only visible to the people who have received them for privacy sake. Warnings/infractions are between the staff and the member in question, no one else has business with the situation.


----------



## PurplPanda

So, I was just wondering; what happens if Jer just decides to stop admining on TBT? Does the website just... stop? I'm just v curious.


----------



## Flop

PurplPanda said:


> So, I was just wondering; what happens if Jer just decides to stop admining on TBT? Does the website just... stop? I'm just v curious.



I'm sure Justin could manage.


----------



## Yui Z

PurplPanda said:


> So, I was just wondering; what happens if Jer just decides to stop admining on TBT? Does the website just... stop? I'm just v curious.


Yeah, I'd assume that the site would be passed down to Justin. I don't think the whole site would be stop because of it... But it depends on the situation as a whole I guess.


----------



## Skyfall

PurplPanda said:


> So, I was just wondering; what happens if Jer just decides to stop admining on TBT? Does the website just... stop? I'm just v curious.



Well, that's an interesting questions to ponder.  Assuming Jeremy is the owner of the site, then yes, it would just stop.  Someone would have to buy the site from Jeremy and choose to continue to operate it.  That is assuming that Jeremy would be willing to sell it.  I've seen situations in the past where the site owner just doesn't want to sell but would rather let it just die out for one reason or another.


----------



## Caius

Justin would probably take over adminning, but the financial side of things would have to be considered. 

I doubt jer will up and stop.


----------



## Cory

Does Jer's family still not know he still is running TBT?


----------



## Skyfall

I for one am glad to see that ads are sort of going up.  I'm not terribly an active poster, but I love lurking here.  The site gets lots of traffic and it's a lot of work to keep it running and keeping it fresh.  I have friends who are site owners, and they earn anywhere between $80-$700 per day on theirs, so I hope Jeremy starts making lots of money soon.  He deserves it for this great site.


----------



## Aesthetic

jw :

why are you only able to gift a birthstone once?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Can I access the IRC using chrome on a iPad?


----------



## Thunder

I don't use my ipod to access chat a whole lot, but you might have better luck using an app.


----------



## Trundle

Cent said:


> Keep in mind, if we add ads like that it's to fund the entire forum. Please turn adblock off for TBT. Nothing ad-wise on this website will ever hurt your computer.



Is money still collected from ads if we never click them? I have adblock and I know I'll never click an ad in my life.


----------



## Yui Z

Trundle said:


> Is money still collected from ads if we never click them? I have adblock and I know I'll never click an ad in my life.



I think they get paid just by putting the ads up, although I'm not 100% certain if this is true.


----------



## Justin

Clicks are where the majority of revenue comes from, but impressions still generate a smaller amount.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> Clicks are where the majority of revenue comes from, but impressions still generate a smaller amount.



Okay, I'll disable adblock for this domain then if it helps. Thanks.


----------



## Trundle

what do we do if we're are getting death threats from staff
pic unrelated


----------



## Caius

Trundle said:


> what do we do if we're are getting death threats from staff
> pic unrelated



Get killed by us.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Looks like I'll turn off AdBlock for TBT >.<



Anybody that uses adblock for anything loses all respect from me. >=[


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> Anybody that uses adblock for anything loses all respect from me. >=[



I swear you told me this in IRC once.

How come?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> I swear you told me this in IRC once.
> 
> How come?



Mostly for Youtube channels, but I guess I'd put forums in too. Especially ones like this that don't require payment and have been ad free for years.


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> I swear you told me this in IRC once.
> 
> How come?



It baffles me that people need an explanation, but I'm happy to lecture educate on this subject anytime. 

It's simple.

Websites cost money and time to host. Your typical static pages site doesn't take much, but a server with enough resources to run a highly demanding dynamic forum such as TBT can easily climb into the hundreds.

I also believe people deserve to be compensated for their efforts too regarding of the form. It takes a lot of time, effort, and costs... whether you're writing and editing content on a blog, producing videos on YouTube, or even running a forum. 

So I ask, if ads are placed in reasonable locations in a reasonable quantity (so the page isn't COVERED in them, I don't support that either) and *the website is providing a service you consider valuable*, is the inconvenience to you really *so bad* that you insist of blocking them still? Will you really be that inconvenienced by say, a 90 pixel tall leaderboard above your content? Probably not. It's a great way to support people without putting front any of your own actual money. There's zero cost to you, yet you can still support costs and compensate creators.

This isn't about TBT at all either. I recommend that everyone turn off adblock by default on all websites, and manually block websites with bad practices. Because don't get me wrong, there are plenty of sites out there with very unreasonable ad placements, which is usually the reason that drives people to block ads in the first place. But many sites are not like that, and it's unfair to punish everyone.

_Disclaimer: I do operate a couple websites with Google Adsense on them that I generate profit from. If you think that makes me biased, that's okay, but I think it makes me more qualified to speak on the subject since I know what it's like to have your ads blocked._


----------



## Dandie

Justin said:


> Clicks are where the majority of revenue comes from, but impressions still generate a smaller amount.



Click all the ads, people!


----------



## Justin

Melody said:


> Click all the ads, people!



No please don't.


----------



## Flop

So is my understanding that Moderators have an Avatar height extension, right?  Does this extension still apply when they are retired as sages?


----------



## Lassy

Flop said:


> So is my understanding that Moderators have an Avatar height extension, right?  Does this extension still apply when they are retired as sages?



It does if we look at Sockhead, he has a if avatar. Or check out in the first page of this thread, you see sages that still have the extensions :0


----------



## Lauren

Melody said:


> Click all the ads, people!



From my understanding when I've used google adds, they can see the ip's of who's clicking and if they're over clicked it becomes a red flag or something, correct me if I'm wrong. Basically if they're over clicked it can get jubs and jer in trouble. Like I said correct me if I'm wrong, I did use google adds about 6 years or so ago.


----------



## 3DSfan134

Question for all mods: Do you want Splatoon or Rust? Splatoon would be the answer.


----------



## Trundle

Hmm, is are the GeekShed servers down? I can't connect.


----------



## Alice

Trundle said:


> Hmm, is are the GeekShed servers down? I can't connect.



Nope. They're up and we're chatting.


----------



## Caius

Try /s irc.geekshed.net 6667 in your server window.


----------



## Big Forum User

Why are there semi-inappropriate tags for this thread?They should really be monitored.


----------



## Mariah

Big Forum User said:


> Why are there semi-inappropriate tags for this thread?View attachment 51831They should really be monitored.



What's inappropriate about those?


----------



## Flop

Big Forum User said:


> Why are there semi-inappropriate tags for this thread?View attachment 51831They should really be monitored.



I don't see the big deal.  The Staff are pretty laid back.


----------



## Ashtot

Big Forum User said:


> Why are there semi-inappropriate tags for this thread?View attachment 51831They should really be monitored.



I don't see how most of those are really bothering anybody, most people don't even read the tags.


----------



## Lauren

Tags happen, they're fine. No need to pick at stuff.


----------



## Thunder

y'all need tags


----------



## Cory

Thunder said:


> y'all need tags



The seventh to last tag is the best one.


----------



## Thunder

...Think I'm starting to get Big Forum User's point now, actually.


----------



## Bowie

The only tag that bothers me is the "y'all gay" one.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

I know this has been asked before, but what kind of games do the staff play on their computer?


----------



## Flop

Kippla said:


> I know this has been asked before, but what kind of games do the staff play on their computer?



Shhhhhhhhh Civ V


----------



## Caius




----------



## Cory

Cent said:


>



You might have a small addiction Jamie.


----------



## Solar

Cory said:


> You might have a small addiction Jamie.



I mean it's not that much only about 4.5 hours a day.


----------



## tinytaylor

are any of you superstitious?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Benmjy said:


> I mean it's not that much only about 4.5 hours a day.



Yeah that's pretty casual.


----------



## Zeiro

does invisible mode automatically turn off when you log out or something?

i went to my profile and it was turned off for some reason, though i haven't logged out in a few days

and i usually have it turned on


----------



## ZeldaSylveon

Is there a way to change a thread title or no?


----------



## Ashtot

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Is there a way to change a thread title or no?



I believe if you double click next to the thread title when looking at it in the forum, an edit box pops up.


----------



## Capella

ZeldaSylveon said:


> Is there a way to change a thread title or no?



Go to your first post click edit then go advance then you should be able to


----------



## Justin

Cent said:


>


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> It baffles me that people need an explanation, but I'm happy to lecture educate on this subject anytime.
> 
> It's simple.
> 
> Websites cost money and time to host. Your typical static pages site doesn't take much, but a server with enough resources to run a highly demanding dynamic forum such as TBT can easily climb into the hundreds.
> 
> I also believe people deserve to be compensated for their efforts too regarding of the form. It takes a lot of time, effort, and costs... whether you're writing and editing content on a blog, producing videos on YouTube, or even running a forum.
> 
> So I ask, if ads are placed in reasonable locations in a reasonable quantity (so the page isn't COVERED in them, I don't support that either) and *the website is providing a service you consider valuable*, is the inconvenience to you really *so bad* that you insist of blocking them still? Will you really be that inconvenienced by say, a 90 pixel tall leaderboard above your content? Probably not. It's a great way to support people without putting front any of your own actual money. There's zero cost to you, yet you can still support costs and compensate creators.
> 
> This isn't about TBT at all either. I recommend that everyone turn off adblock by default on all websites, and manually block websites with bad practices. Because don't get me wrong, there are plenty of sites out there with very unreasonable ad placements, which is usually the reason that drives people to block ads in the first place. But many sites are not like that, and it's unfair to punish everyone.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I do operate a couple websites with Google Adsense on them that I generate profit from. If you think that makes me biased, that's okay, but I think it makes me more qualified to speak on the subject since I know what it's like to have your ads blocked._



So if ya'll do ads here then you'll let us know right


----------



## Zeiro

oath2order said:


> So if ya'll do ads here then you'll let us know right


Log out and you'll see them. Members don't see them.


----------



## oath2order

Reizo said:


> Log out and you'll see them. Members don't see them.



No but I mean if they do ads for members, I'd like for them to let us know so I can shut it off.


----------



## Gandalf

Jamie you casual.


----------



## Murray

Gandalf said:


> kek



ive played it like 3 or 4 times :L

I hope people will play with me in a few days when my net is good again


----------



## Justin

Murray said:


> ive played it like 3 or 4 times :L
> 
> I hope people will play with me in a few days when my net is good again



I hope I can get some wifi to play on at my favourite fine dining establishment.


----------



## Murray

Justin said:


> I hope I can get some wifi to play on at my favourite fine dining establishment.



somehow i doubt an 8.99 buffet will have free wifi...


----------



## Chromie

Justin said:


> I hope I can get some wifi to play on at my favourite fine dining establishment.



You didn't provoke me but now I must declare war on you!


----------



## oath2order

Murray said:


> somehow i doubt an 8.99 buffet will have free wifi...



http://www.yelp.com/biz/captain-kidds-family-restaurant-anaheim

It doesn't.


----------



## Cory

Benmjy said:


> I mean it's not that much only about 4.5 hours a day.



Oh I thought it came out like 4 days ago.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> Oh I thought it came out like 4 days ago.



No but I think everyone is missing the fact Jamie only just got this game under a week ago. lol


My Civ time is a lot shorter, only around 48 hours. Don't really play it much unless I'm doing multiplayer.


----------



## Flop

What kind of cars do you guys drive?


----------



## 3DSfan134

What's cool about Civ V?


----------



## Heisenberg

Will the mods ever reset this thread? :0


----------



## Prof Gallows

Heisenberg said:


> Will the mods ever reset this thread? :0



Probably not. Sporge forever lives in our hearts.


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Probably not. Sporge forever lives in our hearts.


I love him becuz he has Vaati in his sig <3

Why don't you guys have a fundraising for servers?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Vaati said:


> I love him becuz he has Vaati in his sig <3
> 
> Why don't you guys have a fundraising for servers?



Why would we need to?


----------



## Zura

Prof Gallows said:


> Why would we need to?



Well maybe it would be faster than ads Idk


----------



## Heisenberg

Vaati said:


> Well maybe it would be faster than ads Idk



I only see ads when I'm not logged on, do you see them when your logged in?


----------



## Zura

Heisenberg said:


> I only see ads when I'm not logged on, do you see them when your logged in?



Nope.


----------



## Heisenberg

Vaati said:


> Nope.



Pft, well then everyone knows Jer is rich so it's k.


----------



## Caius

Hey, I've had the game for a long time. I just picked it up again about 4-5 days ago though. That's all from the last 4 days of playing with Jubs and Gallows. lol


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> Hey, I've had the game for a long time. I just picked it up again about 4-5 days ago though. That's all from the last 4 days of playing with Jubs and Gallows. lol



superduper jelly. You guys and your civ'ing. ;-;


----------



## Solar

I'm going to buy Civ soon. Then I shall participate with y'all.


----------



## Caius

Benmjy said:


> I'm going to buy Civ soon. Then I shall participate with y'all.



Make sure to get the expansions.



Alice said:


> superduper jelly. You guys and your civ'ing. ;-;



Not like you're excluded if you have it :[


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


> Make sure to get the expansions.
> 
> 
> 
> Not like you're excluded if you have it :[



But I don't. So I cry, I pray and I beg. Love me love me, say that you lo--


----------



## Flop

Alice said:


> But I don't. So I cry, I pray and I beg. Love me love me, say that you lo--



Alice we can get it for each other for our birthdays


----------



## Solar

Cent said:


> Make sure to get the expansions.



There are only 2 expansion packs right.


----------



## oath2order

Ya'll should remove the AC:CF profile fields.


----------



## Gandalf

Came across this ad on my phone and thought it was a funny little coincidence worth sharing:



Spoiler: call geoff


----------



## Lou

Hello !
I wanted to ask if we could get banned for trying to purchase or try to duplicate an item offsite ?

So to be clear, I do NOT want to sell the items, but I would like to be able to have these items (princess, mushroom, and golden axe) at an affordable price. (I am not rich like everyone, I earn my money by catching bugs and don't do turnips, and I am fairly new to the game)

But I love this community, and I wouldn't want to get into trouble, so I thought it would be more prudent to ask first!

Thank you .


----------



## Flop

Lou said:


> Hello !
> I wanted to ask if we could get banned for trying to purchase or try to duplicate an item offsite ?
> 
> So to be clear, I do NOT want to sell the items, but I would like to be able to have these items (princess, mushroom, and golden axe) at an affordable price. (I am not rich like everyone, I earn my money by catching bugs and don't do turnips, and I am fairly new to the game)
> 
> But I love this community, and I wouldn't want to get into trouble, so I thought it would be more prudent to ask first!
> 
> Thank you .



It's not explicitly stated that duping is against the rules, but rather that you're not allowed to distribute them on this site.  Duping is highly discouraged on the site, but if you want to do it with a friend (and preferably not one from this site), I can't see why you would be punished. Just don't distribute them to other players on TBT, or any site for that matter.  Asking anyone on here to participate is not allowed, but you can do it with one of your friends if you so choose. I wouldn't recommend it because duping has absolutely ruined the game for a lot of people.  It's so much more satisfying to earn everything legitimately yourself.


----------



## Lou

Thank you for answering Flop !

In the end, I am not sure if I want to do anything with their site, it looks so sketchy :I and no one is replying since I don't have anything valuable xD  But I am relieved to know that it is not prohibited to buy, and if that happens I shall never trade them here, and they will be only for personal use.

I do think some people are a bit on the greedy side sometimes (45k in store , then 500K-1m on TBT, is worse than tom nook! xD) but I guess Bells are quite easy to earn so it is understandable  and when then game is -too- easy, it gets boring as well.


----------



## Oblivia

I've seen many threads where the staff has stated that duping is in fact against the rules.  Obviously no one can stop you from doing so, but it is an exploit and that type of thing tends to be frowned upon.


----------



## Flop

Oblivia said:


> I've seen many threads where the staff has stated that duping is in fact against the rules.  Obviously no one can stop you from doing so, but it is an exploit and that type of thing tends to be frowned upon.



Yeah, just keep anything that has to do with it *off-site*.


----------



## Jennifer

Flop said:


> Yeah, just keep anything that has to do with it *off-site*.



Not really--if they find you doing it off-site too, you get punished here as well. Coming here and selling duped items is no better than doing the duping itself here. The whole point is nobody wants you making a profit here with duped stuff.


----------



## Lou

"It's so much more satisfying to earn everything legitimately yourself. "

This !!!

I already TT a lot already since I have little patience (I have bought my game in May, and I feel like my town is halfway complete) so maybe it is best to wait and complete the game on your own? I refuse to pay the sets at such an over inflated price xD ! but I will try to get them myself through the Emporium 

Thank you, and yes that site is sketchy as hell -_- I don't think I wan't to be part of it.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jennifer said:


> Not really--if we find you doing it off-site too, you get punished here as well. Coming here and selling duped items is no better than doing the duping itself here. The whole point is nobody wants you making a profit here with duped stuff.



Well I was clear I didn't wan't to make any profit, but I understand why it is frown upon / prohibited because of the currency crash.

Also, I have erased my comment on Reddit. Even though that place is tempting, I don't want to have dirty hands and maybe one day I would like to open a shop too!

Thank you very much everyone, and sorry I am just a bit paranoid about these things.


----------



## Flop

Jennifer said:


> Not really--if they find you doing it off-site too, you get punished here as well. Coming here and selling duped items is no better than doing the duping itself here. The whole point is nobody wants you making a profit here with duped stuff.



I actually meant keep the very idea of duping off of TBT. I didn't mean at all that they should do it somewhere else. I clearly discourage it.


----------



## Ashtot

When will you change the thread title to "Ask Flop?"?


----------



## Kaiaa

Alice said:


> But I don't. So I cry, I pray and I beg. Love me love me, say that you lo--



This song has been stuck in my head all day since I read it this morning...


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Why was the Avatar Height Extension removed or what?


----------



## Flop

Ashtot said:


> When will you change the thread title to "Ask Flop?"?



Yeah, you're right. It's for the Staff.  Thanks for make me realize what I was doing, Ashtot.  I'm sure they're probably sick of seeing me answering things ;-;


----------



## Heisenberg

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> Why was the Avatar Height Extension removed or what?



You mean the big avatars like the mods have? I think that's just a mod exclusive thing.


----------



## Aesthetic

Heisenberg said:


> You mean the big avatars like the mods have? I think that's just a mod exclusive thing.





Prof Gallows said:


> It was removed.





Prof Gallows said:


> It was causing problems and stretching the page. Very doubtful it'll come back.





Jas0n said:


> It's less of an issue now that we've changed the postbit/signature situation, but I think it's been discussed before and we still don't think it'd be a good idea to just let everybody buy it. Might be a special thing we give out sometime.



i remember asking this bk in feb


----------



## Capella

How come only people on my friends list can post vms?


----------



## Alice

Capella said:


> How come only people on my friends list can post vms?



Have you checked your privacy settings?


----------



## Capella

Alice said:


> Have you checked your privacy settings?



oops no 
thank you


----------



## Alice

Capella said:


> oops no
> thank you



No problemo.


----------



## Ashtot

Flop said:


> Yeah, you're right. It's for the Staff.  Thanks for make me realize what I was doing, Ashtot.  I'm sure they're probably sick of seeing me answering things ;-;



I just thought it was funny hahahaha....


----------



## Capella

How do you post gifs? .-.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Capella said:


> How do you post gifs? .-.


Same way you post images.


----------



## unravel

Capella said:


> How do you post gifs? .-.



Try this


		HTML:
	

[img]http://i.imgur.com/D8uZnk6.gif[/img]


----------



## Mercedes

We have to have invisible mode..??!?! I find it annoying, it's understandable for the mods..but regular ppl..just no..


----------



## Prof Gallows

Luckypinch said:


> We have to have invisible mode..??!?! I find it annoying, it's understandable for the mods..but regular ppl..just no..



What?

Invisible mode is optional for everyone. I'm not really sure what your question(?) is here.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Which mods belly button sells for the most on eBay?


----------



## Alice

Prof Gallows said:


> What?
> 
> Invisible mode is optional for everyone. I'm not really sure what your question(?) is here.



I'm assuming she's saying that only mods should be able to use invisible mode because she doesn't like the fact that regular users are allowed to use it.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alice said:


> I'm assuming she's saying that only mods should be able to use invisible mode because she doesn't like the fact that regular users are allowed to use it.



That doesn't make any sense. If all the staff were set to invisible it'd look like none of us are ever on.

Also it's a privacy option. If members want to be set to invisible they should be given the ability to.(It only works on other members, staff can still see people set to invisible.)


----------



## Eazel

Congrats TBT!
You have finally reached over 1,100 people yesterday since December.

aka.
Most users ever online was 1,152, Yesterday at 10:50 PM.


----------



## oath2order

Eazel said:


> Congrats TBT!
> You have finally reached over 1,100 people yesterday since December.
> 
> aka.
> Most users ever online was 1,152, Yesterday at 10:50 PM.



OH MY GOD YAAAS


----------



## Lauren

Eazel said:


> Congrats TBT!
> You have finally reached over 1,100 people yesterday since December.
> 
> aka.
> Most users ever online was 1,152, Yesterday at 10:50 PM.



COLLECTIBLE AND FREE BELLS TIME WOOOOOO


----------



## Silversea

YAY SHOP RESTOCK IMMINENT


----------



## Eazel

YASSSSSSSSSSSSS!!!!!!!!!!!!!
*chants*
SHOP RESTOCK!
SHOP RESTOCK!
SHOP RESTOCK!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Think you might be getting ahead of yourselves. lol


----------



## Flop

Do any of the Staff members actually care that everyone is begging for a restock?


----------



## Thunder

Why are these weird people talking about a "shop restock"?

What's a "restock"?


----------



## Silversea

re - stock

verb:  An action used when an extremely limited pixel object (so limited it is considered trolling) is suddenly increased in quantity in order to falsely convince users that the admins are nice. With this distraction, the admins can then throw out another one the next week.


----------



## Aesthetic

mk
well
im curious
are any of the mods outies???

yikes


----------



## Lio Fotia

omg the tags in this thread kill me every time I come in here.​


----------



## PaperLuigi3

I have come to the conclusion none of the mods have belly buttons. 

Do you ever wish you maybe hadn't thought about restocking?


----------



## Thunder

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I have come to the conclusion none of the mods have belly buttons.



I wound up selling it for an extra thumb.


----------



## Zura

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I have come to the conclusion none of the mods have belly buttons.







I loved this show lol


----------



## Capella

Tom said:


> Same way you post images.



murray has fooled me 
thank you


----------



## Zanessa

I've got a very important question!!!!!!!111!!11!!!!!

How's summer going for you guys? ;3


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Staff... you are my restaurant.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZanessaGaily said:


> I've got a very important question!!!!!!!111!!11!!!!!
> 
> How's summer going for you guys? ;3



Hot as hell. Can't wait until it starts getting cold again.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Prof Gallows said:


> Hot as hell. Can't wait until it starts getting cold again.



Where I live, the weather changes every hour. It rained an hour ago, it's 83 Fahrenheit now and sunny, and we're going to have dense fog in about thirty minutes. I'd say I can't wait until it gets cold again, but I'd be lying.


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

Netflix said:


> i remember asking this bk in feb





Heisenberg said:


> You mean the big avatars like the mods have? I think that's just a mod exclusive thing.


Thank you~


----------



## ripley4O77

My signature has been put in a spoiler because it said it exceeded 250 pixels. BUT I made sure that my artwork wasd exactly 250 pixels high (I've seen even bigger ones) so there is no way mine is bigger than 250 pixels. 

My question now is the following, does this mean the text I write underneath the artwork, is that included in the 250 pixels limit? Because then all I need to do is remove that and it should be okay again right?


----------



## Jake

ripley4O77 said:


> My signature has been put in a spoiler because it said it exceeded 250 pixels. BUT I made sure that my artwork wasd exactly 250 pixels high (I've seen even bigger ones) so there is no way mine is bigger than 250 pixels.
> 
> My question now is the following, does this mean the text I write underneath the artwork, is that included in the 250 pixels limit? Because then all I need to do is remove that and it should be okay again right?



the entire signature needs to be under 250 pixels, text included - not just the artwork.
so yes, if you remove the text then you should be fine


----------



## Kaiaa

ripley4O77 said:


> My signature has been put in a spoiler because it said it exceeded 250 pixels. BUT I made sure that my artwork wasd exactly 250 pixels high (I've seen even bigger ones) so there is no way mine is bigger than 250 pixels.
> 
> My question now is the following, does this mean the text I write underneath the artwork, is that included in the 250 pixels limit? Because then all I need to do is remove that and it should be okay again right?



Jake gave you a simplified answer but if you still don't know, please check out the Signature Guide http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?186613-The-Signature-Guide


----------



## Waluigi

What version of wii u do you mods have


----------



## PaperLuigi3

The Nintendo version.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kenny Mcormick said:


> What version of wii u do you mods have



I have the deluxe edition that came packaged with ZombiU






PaperLuigi3 said:


> The Nintendo version.



Last I checked this was "Ask the Staff" thread, not "Get snarky answers from members" thread.


----------



## Kildor

Prof Gallows said:


> Last I checked this was "Ask the Staff" thread, not "Get snarky answers from members" thread.









Question : How good are your comebacks?


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> I have the deluxe edition that came packaged with ZombiU
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Last I checked this was "Ask the Staff" thread, not "Get snarky answers from members" thread.



Let's be real, it's the "Get snarky answers from the staff" thread most of the time.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Thunder said:


> Let's be real, it's the "Get snarky answers from the staff" thread most of the time.



Exactly. lol


----------



## f11

How do you report someone for Duping on other sites?


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

C r y s t a l said:


> How do you report someone for Duping on other sites?



Unless it's on this site, I'm not sure the mods can do anything about it.


----------



## Zeiro

Thunder said:


> Let's be real, it's the "Get snarky answers from the staff" thread most of the time.


More like "Get ignored by staff who instead post about Civ 5 for some reason" thread.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Reizo said:


> More like "Get ignored by staff who instead post about Civ 5 for some reason" thread.



Why didn't you just ask it again if nobody answered it?


----------



## Cory

What's your favorite gif?


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> Exactly. lol



I think other people have posted in this thread but **** it let's talk about C4 instead.

****in' love explosives.



C r y s t a l said:


> How do you report someone for Duping on other sites?



You can report any post by said person, as long as you detail it in the actual report.



Kippla said:


> Unless it's on this site, I'm not sure the mods can do anything about it.



It depends, if we know someone's duping a really rare item on another site and selling it here in large quantities it's kind of a red light.


----------



## ryan88

who are the retired mods?


----------



## Zeiro

Prof Gallows said:


> Why didn't you just ask it again if nobody answered it?


here you go



Reizo said:


> does invisible mode automatically turn off when you log out or something?
> 
> i went to my profile and it was turned off for some reason, though i haven't logged out in a few days
> 
> and i usually have it turned on


----------



## Prof Gallows

I don't think it does?

Might be something worth testing to make sure.


----------



## Aesthetic

Most hated fictional character??

will avatar height expansion come bk for the ol' 10 year anniversary ??


----------



## oath2order

Are y'all gonna remove the City Folk profile fields?


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> Are y'all gonna remove the City Folk profile fields?



There's a way to get past the disconnection of the servers, you know. If you're determined, you can still play with people in it.


----------



## oath2order

Bowie said:


> There's a way to get past the disconnection of the servers, you know. If you're determined, you can still play with people in it.



Pretty sure this is a question only staff can answer.


----------



## Bowie

oath2order said:


> Pretty sure this is a question only staff can answer.



I'm just giving a reason why they shouldn't, mate.


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Pretty sure this is a question only staff can answer.



Yeah probably. I'll make a note of it.


----------



## oath2order

Thanks


----------



## Bowie

Has a staff member ever got into a fight with another staff member?


----------



## ellabella12345

if i wanted to change my username how do i do it?


----------



## FireNinja1

ellabella12345 said:


> if i wanted to change my username how do i do it?



Yes I know I'm not staff.

There's an item in the shop called "Username Change". As long it isn't inappropriate or isn't taken you can change your username to whatever you want using that item.


----------



## BerryPop

What is your opinion on ruby the rabbit?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> Has a staff member ever got into a fight with another staff member?



Thunder and I like to box with each other sometimes but it's all friendly.


----------



## Alice

ellabella12345 said:


> if i wanted to change my username how do i do it?



In the shop there's an item called username change that costs 1000 bells. After you buy it, go into your inventory and hit configure, if I recall correctly.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alice said:


> In the shop there's an item called username change that costs 1000 bells. After you buy it, go into your inventory and hit configure, if I recall correctly.



To add onto this, after you change your username *there is a period of time where you cannot change back to your old username.*


I don't know exactly how long it is but if you change your username make sure you plan on keeping your new name because you can't change back for a while otherwise.


----------



## Waluigi

the username change has limited uses. 3 i think 

learned that one the hard way...


----------



## tinytaylor

signature question, sorry i'm sure you hate these
how do you rename your spoiler? like so it doesn't say spoiler


----------



## Jake

tinytaylor said:


> signature question, sorry i'm sure you hate these
> how do you rename your spoiler? like so it doesn't say spoiler





		HTML:
	

[spoiler=name goes here]contents[/spoiler]




Spoiler: name goes here



contents


----------



## tinytaylor

Jake. said:


> HTML:
> 
> 
> [spoiler=name goes here]contents[/spoiler]
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: name goes here
> 
> 
> 
> contents



thank you!


----------



## ShinySandwich

Are you planning another set of collectibles?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ShinySandwich said:


> Are you planning another set of collectibles?



Set? Like the fruit or the birthstones?


Not that I'm aware of. But if we do come up with anything it'll be in a direct.


----------



## ShinySandwich

Prof Gallows said:


> Set? Like the fruit or the birthstones?
> 
> 
> Not that I'm aware of. But if we do come up with anything it'll be in a direct.


Yes, or like the letter set


----------



## Flop

So I was reading a really old thread, and I stumbled across this "collectible."  


Can any Staff members explain what this is?  Is it perhaps a collectible from TBT 1.0?  I'm really curious.


----------



## VioletPrincess

I am not sure if this is the right place to ask but I am not gaining TBT bells when I post.  It has stayed at the same amount now for over a week. I just posted 2 times today and took a look at my log and I didn't get any bells.  Is this a glitch?  Is there any way to get the bells that I should have received from posting?  Thanks for the help.

Just posted this and didn't receive any bells either.


----------



## ryan88

SakuraPrimrose said:


> I am not sure if this is the right place to ask but I am not gaining TBT bells when I post.  It has stayed at the same amount now for over a week. I just posted 2 times today and took a look at my log and I didn't get any bells.  Is this a glitch?  Is there any way to get the bells that I should have received from posting?  Thanks for the help.
> 
> Just posted this and didn't receive any bells either.


look at the faqs


----------



## VioletPrincess

I did and I don't post in those sections so that is why I asked.

Now it seems to be working where before it wasn't.  Very strange.


----------



## Silversea

Flop said:


> So I was reading a really old thread, and I stumbled across this "collectible."  View attachment 53492
> 
> Can any Staff members explain what this is?  Is it perhaps a collectible from TBT 1.0?  I'm really curious.



@staffs  please explain or we might keep asking about it <3


----------



## Jaycrossing

I have a question regarding your rule no selling duped items, it is sort of vague. Do you mean no selling items that you duped or no selling items that were most likely duped like a 7-11 set


----------



## Alice

Jaycrossing said:


> I have a question regarding your rule no selling duped items, it is sort of vague. Do you mean no selling items that you duped or no selling items that were most likely duped like a 7-11 set



you are not allowed to sell items you obtained through duping. Duping in general is not allowed. Whether you're giving away duped items, or whether you're selling someone elses duped items.


----------



## Cariad

Flop said:


> So I was reading a really old thread, and I stumbled across this "collectible."  View attachment 53492
> 
> Can any Staff members explain what this is?  Is it perhaps a collectible from TBT 1.0?  I'm really curious.



I'm pretty sure that was there to fill the gaps of the pics they didn't have on the thread...


----------



## Thunder

Prof Gallows said:


> Thunder and I like to box with each other sometimes but it's all friendly.



it can get pretty intense sometimes...









Flop said:


> So I was reading a really old thread, and I stumbled across this "collectible."  View attachment 53492
> 
> Can any Staff members explain what this is?  Is it perhaps a collectible from TBT 1.0?  I'm really curious.





Silversea said:


> @staffs  please explain or we might keep asking about it <3



it's just a placeholder iirc.


----------



## Jaycrossing

So is selling the 7-11 set allowed or not since basically any one that is sold was probably duped


----------



## Waluigi

Jaycrossing said:


> So is selling the 7-11 set allowed or not since basically any one that is sold was probably duped



Selling 711 sets are allowed. We cant tell if they are duped.

If you purposely sell a duped set, then your in trouble.


----------



## ryan88

who are the retired mods?


----------



## Prof Gallows

ryan88 said:


> who are the retired mods?



Everyone with a green username.


----------



## ryan88

i know but i meant a list! People with green names don't show up that much!


----------



## AndyB

Spoiler


----------



## ryan88

AndyB said:


> Spoiler



i only know you and Jennifer!


----------



## Prof Gallows

ryan88 said:


> i only know you and Jennifer!



Do some digging around in the old topics and you might find some green names. Or just go to the first page of this one.

If you do go look at ancient topics please don't post in them. I will nuke your account if you do.


----------



## ryan88

Prof Gallows said:


> Do some digging around in the old topics and you might find some green names. Or just go to the first page of this one.
> 
> If you do go look at ancient topics please don't post in them. I will nuke your account if you do.


ok thanks!


----------



## oath2order

ryan88 said:


> i know but i meant a list! People with green names don't show up that much!



HERE is a list of all users sorted by post count. It has a fair few green names in the first eight pages.


----------



## ryan88

thanks!


----------



## Bowie

What did you lot do here before you became members of staff?


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Why was the pok?ball on sale for 74TBT? Weird question, I know, but that's such a random number!


----------



## Murray

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Why was the pok?ball on sale for 74TBT? Weird question, I know, but that's such a random number!



cos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alAjG3h5A8o


----------



## Kaiaa

Bowie said:


> What did you lot do here before you became members of staff?



I don't think I did much, just posted more in New Leaf boards hehe


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Murray said:


> cos https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=alAjG3h5A8o



Ohhh okay. Thanks, I suppose.


----------



## Thunder

Bowie said:


> What did you lot do here before you became members of staff?



I was a useless member of this society.



TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Why was the pok?ball on sale for 74TBT? Weird question, I know, but that's such a random number!



I think Jeremy and Justin were debating on selling it for either 75 or 72 bells, so they went with the happy medium.*

*It's 4am so this information may not be accurate.


----------



## Aesthetic

have you ever had to charge something
but it wouldn't charge unless you held the charger in a certain position


----------



## Caius

Means your jack is dead or your cable hookup is messed up and not meeting the connectors properly within the wire. Can usually be fixed by a splice, or re soldering the equipment to the board.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Depending on where you live, what is the most likely thing to crawl down your throat tonight?


----------



## Caius

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Depending on where you live, what is the most likely thing to crawl down your throat tonight?



Red dust.


----------



## Prof Gallows

If you have any site related questions please post in the new thread

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here!


So pretty much Ask the Staff is turning into an AMA. Have fun in the inevitable confusion.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

We should rename this into the Ask the Staff Deluxe Edition.


----------



## f11

Who's the meanest staff member?


----------



## Solar

Does the staff gossip a lot?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Prof Gallows said:


> If you have any site related questions please post in the new thread
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here!
> 
> 
> So pretty much Ask the Staff is turning into an AMA. Have fun in the inevitable confusion.



This isn't an AMA? Then what do we say here?


----------



## Capella

has anyone been breaded yet


----------



## SoraSmiles

I accidently gave a good person negative feedback, is there anyway I can change my feedback or have you guys fix it? Their user is Tenocht


----------



## Prof Gallows

SoraSmiles said:


> I accidently gave a good person negative feedback, is there anyway I can change my feedback or have you guys fix it? Their user is Tenocht



Use this thread.

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here


----------



## Caius

How the staff cools down.


----------



## Prof Gallows

C r y s t a l said:


> Who's the meanest staff member?



Kaiaa. Not sure why you guys give her the Nicest Member award every year.





Benmjy said:


> Does the staff gossip a lot?



Probably a little more than we should but it never leaves the staff. lol


----------



## March1392

Do all the staff members have bio's or can you tell me about yourself a bit? =) AND do you guys not play ACNL that much anymore... I don't think I've seen you guys posting on the boards before in retail and whatnot (I am still fairly new.) =P


----------



## Solar

If Kaiaa is the "meanest", who is the nicest?


----------



## Prof Gallows

March1392 said:


> Do all the staff members have bio's or can you tell me about yourself a bit? =) AND do you guys not play ACNL that much anymore... I don't think I've seen you guys posting on the boards before in retail and whatnot (I am still fairly new.) =P



I think some of us still play every now and then. I've quit playing all together now.

As far as bio stuff I guess just ask any questions you want to know and see if any of us answer. lol




Benmjy said:


> If Kaiaa is the "meanest", who is the nicest?



Nobody. We all fight for the crown of mean.


----------



## Kaboombo

I don't know how to delete PMs. ( call me a noob, idc ;w; )


----------



## Solar

Do all the mods in IRC, when not talking, watch our conversations and judge us from afar.


----------



## Caius

Benmjy said:


> Do all the mods in IRC, when not talking, watch our conversations and judge us from afar.



Not really. I'm usually asleep.


----------



## Aesthetic

Last time you even touched your acnl copy??


----------



## Caius

3 weeks ago.


----------



## unravel

Is my sig big?


----------



## Murray

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is my sig big?



the gif is 545 x 223


----------



## Alice

ITookYourWaffles said:


> Is my sig big?



Are you asking if it's big or if it's too big? We have a signature guide.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Which mod has the most influence over all the others? Say you were arguing about which cereal you'd give Jubs as a Christmas present, which one of you would be the most likely to win the debate?


----------



## Nerd House

Cent said:


> How the staff cools down.



I'll see your Civilization V and raise you an Endless Space.


----------



## Waluigi

do you overindulge on mint foods pssibly unhealthily


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Has Jeremy ever thrown a temper tantrum? If so, who caught it?


----------



## Caius

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Has Jeremy ever thrown a temper tantrum? If so, who caught it?



All the time.


----------



## Kaiaa

Kippla said:


> Which mod has the most influence over all the others? Say you were arguing about which cereal you'd give Jubs as a Christmas present, which one of you would be the most likely to win the debate?


Apparently Jeremy knows a lot about cereal but why give Jubs cereal when we can give him the ultimate breakfast food? Oatmeal!



Kenny Mcormick said:


> do you overindulge on mint foods pssibly unhealthily



Don't hate me for this but I don't like mint foods very much. I can eat a thin mint (girl scout cookie) but that's about it.


----------



## Alice

Can Kaiaa be anymore of a sweetie pie?


----------



## Kaiaa

Alice said:


> Can Kaiaa be anymore of a sweetie pie?



I'm not a sweetie pie but you are =p


----------



## Heisenberg

Where did Kaiaa get her avatar?


----------



## Justin

Netflix said:


> Last time you even touched your acnl copy??








whoops


----------



## oath2order

What color 3ds is that


----------



## ryan88

Justin said:


> whoops


You got acnl 3 days before it came out


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> What color 3ds is that



Poptart flavour.



ryan88 said:


> You got acnl 3 days before it came out



I did!

http://www.acnewleaf.com/2013/06/07/welcome-to-waikiki-animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-1/


----------



## Prof Gallows

Justin said:


> whoops



Fixing up your town while you wait in lines? lol


----------



## ryan88

Justin said:


> Poptart flavour.
> 
> 
> 
> I did!
> 
> http://www.acnewleaf.com/2013/06/07/welcome-to-waikiki-animal-crossing-new-leaf-day-1/


Wow!
And you got lolly as a starter like me!


----------



## Aesthetic

what's your fave onomatopoeia


----------



## Prof Gallows

Netflix said:


> what's your fave onomatopoeia



Bloop.


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> Fixing up your town while you wait in lines? lol



100 bells if anyone can figure out what ride that line is.

(I will be honestly impressed if so)


----------



## Superpenguin

Justin said:


> 100 bells if anyone can figure out what ride that line is.
> 
> (I will be honestly impressed if so)



Are you getting streetpasses? D:


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

Is it the magic teacups?


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> 100 bells if anyone can figure out what ride that line is.
> 
> (I will be honestly impressed if so)



How many StreetPasses did you get?


----------



## Superpenguin

oath2order said:


> How many StreetPasses did you get?



Can you like not repeat me? Thanks.


----------



## Alice

Justin said:


> 100 bells if anyone can figure out what ride that line is.
> 
> (I will be honestly impressed if so)



Isn't that the peter pan ride? I recognize the railing.

Peter Pan's flight I think it's called.


----------



## Goldenapple

Can you guys add apples or _*goldenapples*_ to the collectibles?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Goldenapple said:


> Can you guys add apples or _*goldenapples*_ to the collectibles?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here!


----------



## Justin

Superpenguin said:


> Are you getting streetpasses? D:





oath2order said:


> How many StreetPasses did you get?









I've got a couple.



TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> Is it the magic teacups?



Nope!



Alice said:


> Isn't that the peter pan ride? I recognize the railing.
> 
> Peter Pan's flight I think it's called.



YES! SO PROUD.

Also, belated happy birthday Alice! Sorry, I've been really busy!


----------



## Alice

Oh, thanks! and honestly, don't worry about it. I hope you're having fun.


----------



## Kaiaa

Heisenberg said:


> Where did Kaiaa get her avatar?



I searched Nagisa and found it on google, the original was too big to use so I had to crop it down


----------



## ryan88

Do mods have ACNL?


----------



## Kaiaa

ryan88 said:


> Do mods have ACNL?



I believe we all do, but some of us don't play it as much. I only just got back into it by making a new character for my town


----------



## Aesthetic

has there ever been a nice thing


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What pets do you have, and have any of them ever pulled you down your driveway and give you 500000 cuts?


----------



## CookingOkasan

Is there anyway we can get a fedora collectable because there are a handful of situations where I feel the need to donate someone a fedora :')


----------



## f11

What's Thunder's first name.


----------



## Aesthetic

CookingOkasan said:


> Is there anyway we can get a fedora collectable because there are a handful of situations where I feel the need to donate someone a fedora :')



REAL TALK



how chill are you


----------



## Waluigi

puppy or kitten


----------



## PaperLuigi3

If Aunt Jemima knocked on your door and offered you a pick between polar bears and a complete CD set of the entire series of Frasier, which would you choose?


----------



## Waluigi

PaperLuigi3 said:


> If Aunt Jemima knocked on your door and offered you a pick between polar bears and a complete CD set of the entire series of Frasier, which would you choose?



uh wat


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

can you unban me on irc


----------



## Waluigi

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> can you unban me on irc



Youll either get unbanned after a set time, or are banned perm.

Either way, asking probably wont help.


----------



## Mariah

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> can you unban me on irc



Don't unban her. You'll regret it.


----------



## Trundle

When are you renaming Brewster's Cafe to Dating and Relationship Advice?


----------



## Pathetic

have you guys ever had a crush?


----------



## Thunder

ryan88 said:


> Do mods have ACNL?



I'm pretty sure everyone does, yeah.



C r y s t a l said:


> What's Thunder's first name.





Netflix said:


> how chill are you



They call me Brrrrrrrrandon.



Kenny Mcormick said:


> puppy or kitten



Puppies, defo



Kippla said:


> What pets do you have, and have any of them ever pulled you down your driveway and give you 500000 cuts?



Just a dog who's probably too small to do that.



alise said:


> have you guys ever had a crush?



I've got my spine I've got my orange crush.


----------



## Solar

S-Senpai?


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i got banned back in january or february for being too hyper. idk im still banned.


----------



## Waluigi

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i got banned back in january or february for being too hyper. idk im still banned.



is probably permenant then


----------



## Songbird

Do you like kitties?


----------



## Reindeer

Why is my Wi-Fi Rating stuck at 199 even though I have 263 positive ratings?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait, never mind. Just figured it out. I learned something new today.


----------



## Cariad

Izzy Reincarnated said:


> i got banned back in january or february for being too hyper. idk im still banned.



 Umm, you weren't registered on the forums in jan...


----------



## Izzy Reincarnated

i had an irc account though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bans aren't even supposed to be discussed publicly. You'll have a better chance of being answered if you private message someone about it.


----------



## Mercedes

I need help I need a list of all TBT collactables


----------



## ryan88

Luckypinch said:


> I need help I need a list of all TBT collactables



http://www.belltreeforums.com/group.php?discussionid=245&do=discuss


----------



## Cory

Does any of the staff know a good way to make your throat feel better if it is hurting?


----------



## Byngo

Cory said:


> Does any of the staff know a good way to make your throat feel better if it is hurting?



I didn't know the staff were doctors


----------



## Cory

Natty said:


> I didn't know the staff were doctors



Pretty sure Jamie knows some medical stuff.


----------



## oath2order

Natty said:


> I didn't know the staff were doctors



We killed Jer the Doctor in TBT Mafia V. You and I were scum that game, you should know


----------



## Byngo

oath2order said:


> We killed Jer the Doctor in TBT Mafia V. You and I were scum that game, you should know



oh I forgot about that


----------



## Mercedes

Can We please have a thread were we post out Instagram usernames ty


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cory said:


> Does any of the staff know a good way to make your throat feel better if it is hurting?



Hot soup. It won't fix it but it'll make it feel better for a while.




Luckypinch said:


> Can We please have a thread were we post out Instagram usernames ty



Ask in the other thread.


----------



## Waluigi

Luckypinch said:


> Can We please have a thread were we post out Instagram usernames ty



lol who uses instagram


----------



## Alice

How has everyone on the staff been feeling lately?


----------



## Kaiaa

Alice said:


> How has everyone on the staff been feeling lately?


I've been well, just tired is all. The last couple days I've been helping fix up a house for my uncle.


----------



## Beary

Does anybody in the staff like stuffed animals?
Curiosity compels me.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Kaiaa said:


> I've been well, just tired is all. The last couple days I've been helping fix up a house for my uncle.



Have a TBT hug. And a hearty handshake. Don't worry, I washed my hands, like, last week.


----------



## jeputz

I have a question about a wifi visitor I just had, and if I should leave negative, neutral, positive, or no feedback.  I had a guy coming over to buy some paintings from my retail.  he did.  so that says "positive feedback."  But as I was wandering my town watering flowers, I spotted the guy picking one of my flowers.  I followed him for a bit, and he ran away from me.  I asked him if I had seen correctly that he took a flower, and he said no, but he did accidentally run through some flowers.  If a visitor asks, I have no problem with them taking a flower, but taking with out asking seems inappropriate.  And running through flowers isn't okay (though to be fair, my town is almost all flowers, but then don't run, right?).  Once I'd lost sight of the guy, I headed over to my re-tail to verify that he had bought the two paintings.  he had, so I immediately ended the wifi session.  I don't see any damage to my town, and I certainly won't miss that particular flower that I thought I saw him take, but that he denied.  But that still seems like bad behavior.  What do I do?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alice said:


> How has everyone on the staff been feeling lately?



On and off. I've had a couple of really good days mixed in with some pretty crappy ones.





LittleBeary said:


> Does anybody in the staff like stuffed animals?
> Curiosity compels me.





Spoiler


----------



## Beary

Prof Gallows said:


> On and off. I've had a couple of really good days mixed in with some pretty crappy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



omg
You have my loyalty forever


----------



## Prof Gallows

LittleBeary said:


> omg
> You have my loyalty forever



The alpaca is the newest one. I've had the others since the 90s. Not sure if you can find them anymore.(the green yoshi on the left has a pusher on the inside that makes the old yoshi noise but it barely works now.)


----------



## Beary

Prof Gallows said:


> The alpaca is the newest one. I've had the others since the 90s. Not sure if you can find them anymore.(the green yoshi on the left has a pusher on the inside that makes the old yoshi noise but it barely works now.)



ALPACAS ARE AMAZING <3333


----------



## Waluigi

Prof Gallows said:


> On and off. I've had a couple of really good days mixed in with some pretty crappy ones.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Whered you get a black yoshi? those things are really rare from my experince.

I want those yoshis. All i have are these yoshis, one big one small and both are green


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Whered you get a black yoshi? those things are really rare from my experince.
> 
> I want those yoshis. All i have are these yoshis, one big one small and both are green



I honestly don't remember. The tags aren't on it anymore and I got it when I was just a kid.(13 or 14 years ago).

The black and green yoshi that look the same were from the same collection though, if that helps at all.


----------



## Kaiaa

LittleBeary said:


> Does anybody in the staff like stuffed animals?
> Curiosity compels me.



I love stuffed animals. Oh hey I have that same Alpaca as Gallows except I gave mine a little tie and deemed it "Business Alpaca". He's on my desk.


----------



## Heisenberg

Didn't you have a hat gallows?


----------



## Waluigi

Prof Gallows said:


> I honestly don't remember. The tags aren't on it anymore and I got it when I was just a kid.(13 or 14 years ago).
> 
> The black and green yoshi that look the same were from the same collection though, if that helps at all.



Im planning to have a large collection of them once i get money and a place (a few years, once i get to uni or something). Thanks fir the info anyway


----------



## Prof Gallows

Heisenberg said:


> Didn't you have a hat gallows?



????


----------



## Bird

What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:


> What is the meaning of life?


----------



## Bird

Umm... that was _inspirational..._ and odd...


----------



## Cam1

*Ask the Staff*

Never mind


----------



## Aesthetic

have any of you guys played the kim kardashian game


----------



## Kaiaa

Netflix said:


> have any of you guys played the kim kardashian game



I don't know what that even is


----------



## Bird

Kaiaa said:


> I don't know what that even is



It's an app on the appstore or GooglePlay store.

- - - Post Merge - - -

My question: do any of you staff use an iPhone? If so, what type and what version.


----------



## Alice

Netflix said:


> have any of you guys played the kim kardashian game



Mario Kart Double Dashian?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Alice said:


> Mario Kart Double Dashian?



The best kind.

Which staff member is the tallest?


----------



## JellofishXD

Can someone help me with my showdown team?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:
			
		

> My question: do any of you staff use an iPhone? If so, what type and what version.



I have one and use it for music and stuff. I don't play any games on it. Uhh. I think it's a 4.




PaperLuigi3 said:


> Which staff member is the tallest?



Probably me or Jer. I'm 6 foot.




JellofishXD said:


> Can someone help me with my showdown team?



Your what?


----------



## Trundle

Chicken noodle or tomato soup?


----------



## Kaiaa

Trundle said:


> Chicken noodle or tomato soup?



Oh that's a hard one because I eat soup all the time....I love chicken noodle soup on it's own but when I have tomato soup I have to have a grilled cheese to go with it!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Batman, Superman, or Jay Leno?


----------



## Solar

What is your otp?


----------



## Clara Oswald

Who are you favourite bands?


----------



## Kaiaa

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Batman, Superman, or Jay Leno?


Batman.


Benmjy said:


> What is your otp?


What's an otp? Is that a shipping term? 


Uxie said:


> Who are you favourite bands?


Billy Talent


----------



## PaperLuigi3

> Batman.



You are my new best friend.

Peanut, Butter, or Jelly?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Trundle said:


> Chicken noodle or tomato soup?



Since one of those would make me painfully sick I'm gonna go with the one that won't, chicken noodle.




Benmjy said:


> What is your otp?













Uxie said:


> Who are you favourite bands?



Daft Punk.


----------



## CR33P

do u mods gossip about me?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Do mods have a secret moderator-only category that they get Bells from posting in?


----------



## Solar

Kaiaa said:


> What's an otp? Is that a shipping term?



It means one true pair, so yes basically who do you ship.


----------



## Kaiaa

PaperLuigi3 said:


> You are my new best friend.
> 
> Peanut, Butter, or Jelly?


I like peanut butter, jelly is okay.



creepysheepy said:


> do u mods gossip about me?


Who are you again? =p



PaperLuigi3 said:


> Do mods have a secret moderator-only category that they get Bells from posting in?


If we told you we'd have to do the Men in Black mind wipe thing.



Benmjy said:


> It means one true pair, so yes basically who do you ship.


Hmmmm...I guess I ship what everyone else likes.


----------



## CR33P

Kaiaa said:


> Who are you again? =p



i'm creepysheepy duh!1


----------



## Bird

Which came first, the chicken or the egg? And why did the chicken cross the road?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:


> Which came first, the chicken or the egg? And why did the chicken cross the road?



Since dinosaurs laid eggs I'm gonna go with that. lol


Because he couldn't afford fuel for his car?


----------



## Geoni

It's probably been asked somewhere in seven hundred pages, but what made you want to become a mod and what are your reasons for not having stepped down as of yet?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Moron said:


> It's probably been asked somewhere in seven hundred pages, but what made you want to become a mod and what are your reasons for not having stepped down as of yet?



I spent and still spend a lot of my time here and I've seen this place go from top to bottom and back to the top. So I wanted to help the site in any way that I could. At first I thought all I'd be doing was reports and just helping police the site but I ended up getting to do a lot more than I had hoped to.[size=-10]you can thank me for the villager board heheheh[/size]

And I still really enjoy my time in the staff. I admittedly don't work on reports as much as I used to but I really enjoy working on the things that I do work on.


----------



## CR33P

do u guys get paid


----------



## Prof Gallows

creepysheepy said:


> do u guys get paid



No.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Have any of the mods been on other Animal Crossing sites, like ACC or /r/acnl?


----------



## Kaiaa

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Have any of the mods been on other Animal Crossing sites, like ACC or /r/acnl?



Just to look but never joined them


----------



## BerryPop

Why is professor gallows signature so epic?!?!?


----------



## Caius

Accurate.


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> Oh that's a hard one because I eat soup all the time....I love chicken noodle soup on it's own but when I have tomato soup I have to have a grilled cheese to go with it!




Yaaaas kaiaa yaaasss


----------



## Heisenberg

How often does Kaiaa change her avatar?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Also a few pages back, Gallows, I was referring to your OC and the lack of hat. I must be relating with my avatar because I had sworn your old avatar had your OC wearing a hat.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Heisenberg said:


> How often does Kaiaa change her avatar?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Also a few pages back, Gallows, I was referring to your OC and the lack of hat. I must be relating with my avatar because I had sworn your old avatar had your OC wearing a hat.



Nope. My old avatar only ever has a hat during the holidays.


----------



## Kaiaa

Heisenberg said:


> How often does Kaiaa change her avatar?


I very very rarely change my avatar but when I do, I get indecisive and cycle through 4 or 5 until I choose one I like.


----------



## Caius

Kaiaa said:


> I very very rarely change my avatar but when I do, I get indecisive and cycle through 4 or 5 until I choose one I like.



Kaiaa we need to change our avatars every day. Then switch nicks. It'd be awesome.


----------



## Bird

Are you planning to open up applications again next year? :O Just want to know. Plus I understand the hard work moderators have to deal with and other stuff. ^v^


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Are you planning to open up applications again next year? :O Just want to know. Plus I understand the hard work moderators have to deal with and other stuff. ^v^



You're looking for the information desk. 

We don't really know about this kind of thing this far in advance.


----------



## ryan88

The name of this should be changed to about the staff!


----------



## Caius

It's not really about us. It's still where you guys go to ask us questions about non-site related stuff.


----------



## Bird

Cent said:


> You're looking for the information desk.
> 
> We don't really know about this kind of thing this far in advance.



Okay. Thanks again! :>


----------



## ellabella12345

I just bought Avatar Animation and when I try use a animated pic it won't work, this one-

http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/24700000/Lilo-Stitch-lilo-and-stitch-24764316-500-243.gif


----------



## Thunder

ellabella12345 said:


> I just bought Avatar Animation and when I try use a animated pic it won't work, this one-
> 
> http://images5.fanpop.com/image/photos/24700000/Lilo-Stitch-lilo-and-stitch-24764316-500-243.gif



It can't be any larger than 100x100 (150 if you have the width extension), and the image needs to be externally linked.


----------



## JellofishXD

Do any of you play Pokemon showdown?


----------



## Caius

Never heard of it.


----------



## BellGreen

Cent said:


> Never heard of it.



I think this was what they were referring to:

http://pokemonshowdown.com


----------



## Heisenberg

This has probably been asked before, but why did you pick your usernames?


----------



## Caius

Heisenberg said:


> This has probably been asked before, but why did you pick your usernames?



My original name was an old username I've used online for years from a webcomic. 

This one was based on Drakengard 3 Hype.


----------



## Gandalf

Potato and leak or Roast Sweet Potato soup? (following on from Trundle)


----------



## Caius

Potato and leek


----------



## Bird

@Cent. Do you hate, _everyone_? I mean everyone?


----------



## Solar

Bird said:


> @Cent. Do you hate, _everyone_? I mean everyone?



I was wondering this too.


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> @Cent. Do you hate, _everyone_? I mean everyone?



Mostly everyone.


----------



## Solar

Favorite Smash newcomer?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Whoever it is, Cent hates them.


----------



## Caius

Benmjy said:


> Favorite Smash newcomer?



I have no idea who's in the new smash.



PaperLuigi3 said:


> Whoever it is, Cent hates them.



This man gets it.


----------



## radical6

thunder kicked me for typing like homestuck he should be demoted

what was the first online game you ever played?


----------



## Bird

Will this help you? @Cent 



Spoiler


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Will this help you? @Cent
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



Haw haw.



tsundere said:


> thunder kicked me for typing like homestuck he should be demoted
> 
> what was the first online game you ever played?



9Dragons.


----------



## Solar

Cent said:


> Mostly everyone.



I should hope to not get on your bad side then. Enjoy any MMORPG's?


----------



## Thunder

Benmjy said:


> Favorite Smash newcomer?



Ask me again when that new character gets announced on Monday.


----------



## Bird

For the whole staff. Did anyone get mocked/joked for their current username?


----------



## Thunder

Bird said:


> For the whole staff. Did anyone get mocked/joked for their current username?



I used to get Thundies a lot when Minties was more active.


----------



## Javocado

Will there be new smileys in the future?


----------



## Alice

Can I get your two cents on Drakengard 3? drakengard drakengard drakengard drakengard


----------



## Caius

Javocado said:


> Will there be new smileys in the future?



Wrong thread. Try the information desk.



Bird said:


> For the whole staff. Did anyone get mocked/joked for their current username?



All the time.



Alice said:


> Can I get your two cents on Drakengard 3? drakengard drakengard drakengard drakengard



TRIVIA TIME. I'd give you ten cents.


----------



## Alice

10 cents? I'll give you 20.


----------



## Caius

Alice said:


> 10 cents? I'll give you 20.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alice said:


> 10 cents? I'll give you 20.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cent said:


>


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cent said:


>


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


>



What have I started?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cent said:


>


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alice said:


> What have I started?


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>









Prof Gallows said:


>


----------



## Alice

Cent said:


>



What am I even saying?


----------



## Bird

Did any of the staff was made a man out of(if you don't get it, I feel bad for you)?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Did any of the staff was made a man out of(if you don't get it, I feel bad for you)?



I made a man out of gallows once. He wasn't very appreciative.


----------



## ryan88

WHO GAVE PROF. Gallows 1 MIL TBT?!


----------



## Flop

He earned them by making quality posts.  Duh.


----------



## Caius

ryan88 said:


> WHO GAVE PROF. Gallows 1 MIL TBT?!


----------



## Capella

was this gallows?


----------



## Caius

Capella said:


> was this gallows?



That was indeed gallows.


----------



## Silversea

No that was the person who gave it to Gallows. Hint: Gallows was the only person in the room at the time.


----------



## Togekiss906

Can any staff please tell me what Forum/Sub Forum to go onto to sell Pokemon because I would like to open up a Pokemon shop :3


----------



## Capella

Togekiss906 said:


> Can any staff please tell me what Forum/Sub Forum to go onto to sell Pokemon because I would like to open up a Pokemon shop :3



I'm not staff but
If you want tbt bells then tbt market place and if you want acnl bells re tail


----------



## Caius

Capella said:


> I'm not staff but
> If you want tbt bells then tbt market place and if you want acnl bells re tail



Not for a pokemon shop. It all goes in the marketplace. It has nothing to do with AC. 

Also, If y'all have any questions I'm hugely active tonight. Platinuming Project Diva, and taking a break after every song, so if you need anything hit me up.


----------



## Capella

Oh sorry
I saw a couple pokemon threads in retail


----------



## Caius

Hm, I'll ask kaiaa to clarify tomorrow then.


----------



## AnnaCerise

Hey! How do you deposit bells into the ABD? I still haven't figured that out yet ..  Thanks to anyone who can help!


----------



## Caius

Shop tab at the top, Actions, Abd.


----------



## AnnaCerise

Cent said:


> Shop tab at the top, Actions, Abd.



Thanks so much!!


----------



## Aesthetic

How many fries do you eat at a time


----------



## Thunder

Thunder said:


> Ask me again when that new character gets announced on Monday.



I'm so happy right now :')



Netflix said:


> How many fries do you eat at a time



if i'm hungry, as much as i can grab with three fingers.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, if you have questions about the site then 
use
the
correct
thread







*Information Desk*


----------



## Flop

How do the Staff members feel about the new Smash characters?


----------



## Murray

gallows why is your sig violating the rules


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> How do the Staff members feel about the new Smash characters?



I like watching everyone else squirm and freak out because their "dream character" didn't make it and these ones did.

So far I'm really impressed with all of the newcomers, which is different from the previous games. I've always had one that I was really disappointed in but this time it's been really nice so far.


----------



## Thunder

Flop said:


> How do the Staff members feel about the new Smash characters?



Me confirmed for brawl:






I'm pretty happy with it. Captain Falchion confirmation aside, I didn't expect to get both Lucina with her parallel Falcon and Robin.

Though I'm not too keen on Lucina being a potential clone of Marth.



Spoiler: Fire Emblem stuff



Even if she makes the most sense for a Marth clone.

The trailer was pretty spoiler-y for those who haven't played Awakening, though.


----------



## Heisenberg

_Someone_ likes captain falcon. Hehe. 
I like 'em too. He's my third main after pikachu and wolf. And sadly wolf isn't coming back from what I hear. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

That aside I was kinda disappointed to see Lucina (?) with a similar moveset to Marth's.

- - - Post Merge - - -

I saw dem edits thunder.


----------



## CR33P

Invisible mode didn't make me invisible. Girls saw me in their locker room. I want a refund!


----------



## Blu Rose

CR33P said:


> Invisible mode didn't make me invisible. Girls saw me in their locker room. I want a refund!



If you're invisible in real life, then the invisibility on here makes your real life invisibility invisible, thus making you totally visible.

If you're not invisible in real life...

Umm...

I'll let the mods handle that one.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Are any of the mods worried about Ness not being announced yet? Obviously he'll be in, but this is Nintendo...

At least nobody likes Jigglypuff.

Edit: Sakurai's pick of the day basically says Luciena is a clone of Roy from Melee. Power through the sword instead of the tip, shorter than he is, basically Roy.


----------



## Heisenberg

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Are any of the mods worried about Ness not being announced yet? Obviously he'll be in, but this is Nintendo...
> 
> At least nobody likes Jigglypuff.
> 
> Edit: Sakurai's pick of the day basically says Luciena is a clone of Roy from Melee. Power through the sword instead of the tip, shorter than he is, basically Roy.



It seems like Robin is the Ness replacement tbh.


----------



## Capella

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Are any of the mods worried about Ness not being announced yet? Obviously he'll be in, but this is Nintendo...
> 
> At least nobody likes Jigglypuff.
> 
> Edit: Sakurai's pick of the day basically says Luciena is a clone of Roy from Melee. Power through the sword instead of the tip, shorter than he is, basically Roy.


I like jigglypuff


----------



## Lio Fotia

was it hard picking a gif for your fancy animated signatures?​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> was it hard picking a gif for your fancy animated signatures?​



NOPE I MADE MOST OF THEM THAT LOOK LIKE THIS AND MADE PEOPLE PICK THE CONTENT.

and other than that no.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Cent said:


> NOPE I MADE MOST OF THEM THAT LOOK LIKE THIS AND MADE PEOPLE PICK THE CONTENT.
> 
> and other than that no.



LOL I like them.​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> LOL I like them.​



aww bro, major thanks.


----------



## Bird

What per*cent* of the members remembers getting their hands on their first technology?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> What per*cent* of the members remembers getting their hands on their first technology?



Uhhhh I remember my dad playing Nintendo and I started crying because bowser used to scare me.


----------



## Bird

Can y ou taste t he ra inbow? W ell can ya?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Can y ou taste t he ra inbow? W ell can ya?



I am too drunk for your BS


----------



## Lio Fotia

Cent said:


> I am too drunk for your BS



Best answer yet​


----------



## Bird

Cent said:


> I am too drunk for your BS



_You can feel the rainbow touching you...
You taste the rainbow as it pleasures you...

CAN YOU TASTE THE RAINBOW NOW?!?!_


----------



## oath2order

Cent said:


> I am too drunk for your BS




Do you mind if I put this in my signature?


----------



## Ruizu

How often to you guys restock the shop? :3


----------



## Kaiaa

Ruizu said:


> How often to you guys restock the shop? :3



Once in a while when something important around the forum happens such as during Bell Tree Directs or Events. There will always be an announcement when the shop is restocked, we never randomly restock without letting everyone know


----------



## Caius

Ruizu said:


> How often to you guys restock the shop? :3



You're looking for the information desk, and everytime someone asks we reset the counter for 'days before shop restock'



oath2order said:


> Do you mind if I put this in my signature?



God, I regret everything I did yesterday. Go ahead.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Do any of the staff collect old video games? NES, SNES, Genesis, etc.


----------



## Lio Fotia

On a scale from meh to rage face, how annoying is the constant banter for a restock?

Cause I'm pretty sure I would be at LOL meme face by now.​


----------



## Blu Rose

Kaiaa said:


> There will always be an announcement when the shop is restocked, we never randomly restock without letting everyone know



Yeah, sure you don't.


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> On a scale from meh to rage face, how annoying is the constant banter for a restock?
> 
> Cause I'm pretty sure I would be at LOL meme face by now.​



Not much we can do about it. I'm sure it gives Jer a big ol 'argh' moment though.



PaperLuigi3 said:


> Do any of the staff collect old video games? NES, SNES, Genesis, etc.



N64.


----------



## Lio Fotia

N64 is freaking epic though.​


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

On a scale from one to ten, how bad do you guys think Sims 4 is going to be? 10 is the best ever, 0 is throw it under a lawnmower and never mention it again.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kippla said:


> On a scale from one to ten, how bad do you guys think Sims 4 is going to be? 10 is the best ever, 0 is throw it under a lawnmower and never mention it again.



Four.

It's the base game, so it's going to be overly expensive for absolutely no content. lol

Sims games these games are best judged after the expansions have come out.


----------



## Waluigi

Most underrated game ever?


----------



## Lauren

Gallows wheres your fun hat i want to steal?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Lauren said:


> Gallows wheres your fun hat i want to steal?



Which one? lol


----------



## Lauren

Prof Gallows said:


> Which one? lol



umm, oriental one? i dont know what they're called. the straw looking one you said you'd send me


----------



## Caius

I'm still pretty excited about sims 4. I'm easy to please though


----------



## Justin

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Most underrated game ever?



Chibi robo chibi robo chibi robo chibi robo



Blu Rose said:


> Yeah, sure you don't.



Shh


----------



## JellofishXD

Am I allowed to host a really really simple version of werewolf in the basement or out of the question?


----------



## Caius

Isn't werewolf and mafia the same thing?


----------



## JellofishXD

Wait is it? Well this version is SOMEWHAT SIMILARISH but it's like 1 against 10-20 and you don't have roles


----------



## Caius

JellofishXD said:


> Wait is it? Well this version is SOMEWHAT SIMILARISH but it's like 1 against 10-20 and you don't have roles



I don't.. see a problem with it? Put it in the cellar.


----------



## JellofishXD

To sum it up:
-sign up
-i choose a killer
-1st day begins to introduce and talk
-1st night killer kills a guy w/ a paragraph describing how and why
-the innocents take a guess and vote for a guy to kill
-if killer is kill then innocents win 
-if not rinse repeat till killer is dead 
-if killer isnt dead by the time there are 3 people left then killer wins
-fin
credit to someone from another place for writing this


----------



## Droogie

Having a hard time finding an answer to this question, but if you're buying a villager from another player, how would you leave say 50 million bells in their town given the inventory and storage restriction?


----------



## Caius

Probably continually running back and forth between the bank and wherever they're droppin bells.


----------



## Droogie

Cent said:


> Probably continually running back and forth between the bank and wherever they're droppin bells.



So you can access your own bank account in a friend's town?


----------



## Lauren

Cent said:


> I'm still pretty excited about sims 4. I'm easy to please though



I have the collectors edition preordered, I'm so excited.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Justin said:


> Chibi robo chibi robo chibi robo chibi robo



That's a strange way to spell Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door.


----------



## Lauren

nearclouding said:


> So you can access your own bank account in a friend's town?


Yeah just go to any ABD, post office or even on in their home.


----------



## Droogie

Lauren said:


> Yeah just go to any ABD, post office or even on in their home.



Thanks so much!


----------



## Lauren

nearclouding said:


> Thanks so much!



No problem


----------



## oath2order

JellofishXD said:


> Wait is it? Well this version is SOMEWHAT SIMILARISH but it's like 1 against 10-20 and you don't have roles



So...It's town vs a serial killer.



nearclouding said:


> Having a hard time finding an answer to this question, but if you're buying a villager from another player, how would you leave say 50 million bells in their town given the inventory and storage restriction?



Purchase items from Re-Tail that are priced at 999,999.

Slow going, but it works.


----------



## Heisenberg

On a side note- holy jesus 50 million for a villager?

- - - Post Merge - - -

oh, right- staff question. uhuhuh. where were you born?


----------



## Caius

Heisenberg said:


> On a side note- holy jesus 50 million for a villager?
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> oh, right- staff question. uhuhuh. where were you born?



Boynton beach, florida.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dream vacation for all you overworked staffers.


----------



## Capella

what was justins avatar before frozen ??


----------



## Danielkang2

Who are the new mods? Besides AndyB and Sockhead?


----------



## Capella

Danielkang2 said:


> Who are the new mods? Besides AndyB and Sockhead?









AndyB and Sockhead were already mods


----------



## Waluigi

Did they actually announce the new mods?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Did they actually announce the new mods?



No. If I remember correctly, Justin said next week.


----------



## Kaiaa

Tom said:


> No. If I remember correctly, Justin said next week.



The SUSPENSE!


----------



## Goldenapple

Kaiaa I <3 your new avatar!  Funny user title BTW.


----------



## Heisenberg

Capella said:


> what was justins avatar before frozen ??



I also want to know this


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Heisenberg said:


> I also want to know this


Cat Luigi??? Its been so long.


----------



## Oblivia

Kenny Mcormick said:


> Did they actually announce the new mods?



No, but it's supposed to happen this week.



Kaiaa said:


> The SUSPENSE!



More suspense than a presidential election, and certainly more important.


----------



## Lio Fotia

LOL Hopefully no one calls for a recount. I don't wanna wait on Florida for a month again.

That probably went over everyone head....​


----------



## tsantsa

Who is the oldest member of staff, and who is the youngest?


----------



## f11

inb4 no new mods


----------



## ryan88

E m m a said:


> Who is the oldest member of staff, and who is the youngest?



Jennifer would of been but i think it's Kaiaa! Jeremy is oldest(he started TBT!)


----------



## Lio Fotia

ryan88 said:


> Jennifer would of been but i think it's Kaiaa! Jeremy is oldest(he started TBT!)



They meant age wise.​


----------



## ryan88

i do remember Justin is the youngest and idk who is oldest


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> LOL Hopefully no one calls for a recount. I don't wanna wait on Florida for a month again.
> 
> That probably went over everyone head....​



Ha ha ha ha. I don't think we messed up that badly


----------



## Oblivia

C a l l a w a y said:


> LOL Hopefully no one calls for a recount. I don't wanna wait on Florida for a month again.
> 
> That probably went over everyone head....​



Us old people catch your drift.


----------



## Lio Fotia

That makes me feel better. xD​


----------



## Kaiaa

ryan88 said:


> Jennifer would of been but i think it's Kaiaa! Jeremy is oldest(he started TBT!)



I'm in the middle, I'm 21



Goldenapple said:


> Kaiaa I <3 your new avatar!  Funny user title BTW.



Thank you! I felt I needed a new avatar. Also the user title is a shout out to Judge Dredd, my hero.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Cat Luigi??? Its been so long.



Might've been Cat Goomba.


----------



## Box9Missingo

Do you guys have any favorite songs to listen to mellow out?


----------



## Prof Gallows

E m m a said:


> Who is the oldest member of staff, and who is the youngest?



Oldest to youngest:

Jeremy
Cent
Prof Gallows
Kaiaa
Jason
Thunder
Justin


----------



## Heisenberg

What's your favorite room in your house?


----------



## ryan88

Prof Gallows said:


> Oldest to youngest:
> 
> Jeremy
> Cent
> Prof Gallows
> Kaiaa
> Jason
> Thunder
> Justin



so Justin joined in 2005 and i remember he's like 18 so he joined when he was 9?


----------



## Caius

Heisenberg said:


> What's your favorite room in your house?



Livin' room.



Prof Gallows said:


> Oldest to youngest:
> 
> Jeremy
> Cent
> Prof Gallows
> Kaiaa
> Jason
> Thunder
> Justin



There's no way I'm second oldest. I thought Kaiaa was older than me.


----------



## Goldenapple

How old is Justin?


----------



## Kaiaa

Cent said:


> Livin' room.
> 
> 
> 
> There's no way I'm second oldest. I thought Kaiaa was older than me.



Nope! I'll be 22 in a couple months though =p


----------



## ryan88

Kaiaa, are you going to draw more art?


----------



## Kaiaa

ryan88 said:


> Kaiaa, are you going to draw more art?


Lol no, I was just practicing with all that.


----------



## Goldenapple

How do you create a poll?


----------



## oath2order

Goldenapple said:


> How do you create a poll?



Create a new thread, scroll down, select the box that says "Create a poll", and then submit thread. You'll be taken to the options for your poll.

You cannot create a poll from an existing thread.


----------



## Solar

How are Ben and Tina feeling right now?


----------



## Justin

Benmjy said:


> How are Ben and Tina feeling right now?


----------



## Caius

Awwwww poor ben.


----------



## Cariad

So, Tina, how are your plays going (especially the one with me Alice and flake )


----------



## Taycat

Why does Cents need so many oranges?
It's not like he's a real pirate or anything.


----------



## Caius

Taycat said:


> Why does Cents need so many oranges?
> It's not like he's a real pirate or anything.




_what_


----------



## Goldenapple

Taycat said:


> Why does Cents need so many oranges?
> It's not like he's a real pirate or anything.



The oranges keep him from getting scurvy.


----------



## Zura

What do you do when life gives you potatoes?


----------



## Goldenapple

Vaati said:


> What do you do when life gives you potatoes?



I eat em cause I'm Irish. Such randomness.


----------



## Taycat

Cent said:


> _what_



What was confusing about what I asked?
I asked why you have so many oranges.


----------



## Hikari

Was Jeremy's original username STORMTROOPER88888?


----------



## Caius

Taycat said:


> What was confusing about what I asked?
> I asked why you have so many oranges.



I like oranges.


----------



## Chris

Benmjy said:


> How are Ben and Tina feeling right now?



I've had four cups of tea since I got up this morning and I'm still not feeling awake enough to really process it. Give me another hour or so to let it sink in.




MissNoodle said:


> So, Tina, how are your plays going (especially the one with me Alice and flake )



Slowly. I've not been feeling motivated recently. I blame the heat.


----------



## Caius

Tina said:


> I've had four cups of tea since I got up this morning and I'm still not feeling awake enough to really process it. Give me another hour or so to let it sink in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Slowly. I've not been feeling motivated recently. I blame the heat.



Better get motivated.


----------



## Aradai

Question: Who is the kawaiiest of them all?


----------



## Gandalf

Sparkanine said:


> Question: Who is the kawaiiest of them all?



None of us, it's Murray by a long shot.


----------



## Taycat

Cent said:


> I like oranges.



Ok that makes a little sense.


----------



## Aradai

Gandalf said:


> None of us, it's Murray by a long shot.



Ah, makes sense. Very kawaii.


----------



## Heisenberg

More people to ask silly questions to. Lol, yey!


----------



## TheSir

How does one create a TBT group? Thanking ya kindly.
(No idea if someone already asked this. Don't scream at me x3x)


----------



## oath2order

TheSir said:


> How does one create a TBT group? Thanking ya kindly.
> (No idea if someone already asked this. Don't scream at me x3x)



you buy it from the shop.

They're out of stock, they usually cost about 4k TBT Bells.


----------



## Cariad

Why are you now known as Voldemort, Jamie?


----------



## f11

I see you got a new signature, Jeremy.


----------



## oath2order

His sig makes the face I make when I saw it changed


----------



## Lio Fotia

MissNoodle said:


> Why are you now known as Voldemort, Jamie?




To have epic magic battles with Gandalf duh. ​


----------



## tsantsa

Taycat said:


> Why does Cents need so many oranges?
> It's not like *S*he's a real pirate or anything.



She really likes em .


----------



## Kaiaa

C r y s t a l said:


> I see you got a new signature, Jeremy.



*claps* YOU DID IT! Jer was supposed to find out on his own, took him several weeks (assuming he only just found it after you said this). Maybe he still doesn't know because he doesn't check here....


----------



## Taycat

E m m a said:


> She really likes em .



People make mistakes, cut me some slack.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Kaiaa said:


> *claps* YOU DID IT! Jer was supposed to find out on his own, took him several weeks (assuming he only just found it after you said this). Maybe he still doesn't know because he doesn't check here....



Jeremy come home!


----------



## Jeremy

I didn't even know Kaiaa changed that.  And I wouldn't have known if she didn't allude to this thread.


----------



## Justin

Jer that was the thing Kaiaa and I were alluding to in the staff IRC like 2 weeks ago


----------



## Cory

When is Justin going to get rid of the text in his signature? Because he isn't away anymore.


----------



## ryan88

Cory said:


> When is Justin going to get rid of the text in his signature? Because he isn't away anymore.



yes he's still away.

- - - Post Merge - - -

201,000 threads!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

ryan88 said:


> 201,000 threads!



Yeaaah this calls for a shop restock and a shop unstock.


----------



## Justin

Cory said:


> When is Justin going to get rid of the text in his signature? Because he isn't away anymore.



I am, back Tuesday.


----------



## radical6

does the staff have to earn tbt bells or do you just pull 20,000 tbt bells out of the abd like magic


----------



## Justin

tsundere said:


> does the staff have to earn tbt bells or do you just pull 20,000 tbt bells out of the abd like magic



Both I guess?

I usually ask that the mods earn themselves, but for certain cases we do generate them.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

To Justin and Jeremy: What do y'all do for fun? Besides post on this thread?


----------



## Lauren

Quick Q - what do you all think of the names Kairen and Lauriaa?


----------



## Kaiaa

Lauren said:


> Quick Q - what do you all think of the names Kairen and Lauriaa?


Kairen is actually surprisingly pretty, Lauriaa is pretty too


----------



## Solar

Lauren said:


> Quick Q - what do you all think of the names Kairen and Lauriaa?



Official otp now.


----------



## Caius

MissNoodle said:


> Why are you now known as Voldemort, Jamie?



Harry potter and liquor are a good mix. I don't remember changing my name but apparently I did a few times last night


----------



## Prof Gallows

Voldemort said:


> Harry potter and liquor are a good mix. I don't remember changing my name but apparently I did a few times last night



We got to the sixth movie but I don't think we got very far into it. Also I slept for way longer than I had intended to. lol


----------



## Taycat

Can I have 1 TBT deposited to me.
Just 1.
And then I'll give it back to you C:


----------



## Flop

Rincewind said:


> We got to the sixth movie but I don't think we got very far into it. Also I slept for way longer than I had intended to.


What


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> What



We had a Harry Potter marathon the other night and drank a little bit.


----------



## Flop

Rincewind said:


> We had a Harry Potter marathon the other night and drank a little bit.




Well Voldemort is relevant, but what's Rincewind?

- - - Post Merge - - -

Wait is that Discworld.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yes, Rincewind is from Discworld. lol


----------



## ryan88

STORMTROOPER88888 is Jeremy's old user name!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Also you guys hit the tag limit! Good job, time for another round of funny tags.


----------



## Flop

ryan88 said:


> STORMTROOPER88888 is Jeremy's old user name!



....why?



Oh, and what is your favorite alcoholic beverage?


----------



## ryan88

Flop said:


> ....why?
> 
> 
> 
> Oh, and what is your favorite alcoholic beverage?


it was. ask Jeremy


----------



## Hikari

Why are the staff members changing their names?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Flop said:


> what is your favorite alcoholic beverage?



My new favorite is this stuff.



Spoiler


----------



## Flop

Rincewind said:


> My new favorite is this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler


I had a shot of that at my sister's apartment.  Tasted like cough syrup at first. The aftertaste was great though.


----------



## Solar

What is the staff trying to pull with these name changes.


----------



## Caius

Solar said:


> What is the staff trying to pull with these name changes.



NO IDEA. I JUST WOKE UP.

Also Favorite Beverage is Zombies.


----------



## Thunder

Solar said:


> What is the staff trying to pull with these name changes.



Dunno, I hopped on the IRC and Jer was all "hey let's be wizards".


----------



## Lio Fotia

Who is who now?


----------



## Geoni

What have you done this isn't april fools


----------



## Heisenberg

Oh god the name changes

- - - Post Merge - - -

yo im a wizard of science.


----------



## Jeremy

Dad said:


> What have you done this isn't april fools



It's Bell Tree tradition to make everyday April Fools.


----------



## mob

so when you become a mod you get a large avatar?


----------



## Caius

bot said:


> so when you become a mod you get a large avatar?



Yes. 150x150


----------



## Cariad

Why is everyone changing their usernames? It confuses me.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Where's dumbledore?


----------



## matt

Do these questions need to be related to belltreeforums or can I ask medical questions too?


----------



## Lio Fotia

matt said:


> Do these questions need to be related to belltreeforums or can I ask medical questions too?



If you have a medical question I would consider consulting a doctor...

This thread is for asking questions of the staff.​


----------



## Thunder

matt said:


> Do these questions need to be related to belltreeforums or can I ask medical questions too?



Contrary to popular belief, I am not actually a doctor.


----------



## Capella

Doctor Strange said:


> Contrary to popular belief, I am not actually a doctor.











oh ok


----------



## Thunder

i didnt think that through


----------



## TheEliteEmpoleon

What would the staff do if somebody joined and took their username without knowing? Or if somebody changed their name to one of them?


----------



## Flop

TheEliteEmpoleon said:


> What would the staff do if somebody joined and took their username without knowing? Or if somebody changed their name to one of them?



Apparently their names are put on reserve so they can't be taken.


----------



## Caius

I can answer some medical questions but if the answer you get is incorrect then you must agree I am not to be held liable for your inability to actually seek real medical attention. You'd be asking medical questions when I have no file, history, or cbc ability, so anything I tell you is either going to be biased or incorrect.


----------



## Lauren

Rincewind said:


> My new favorite is this stuff.
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I hope that picture I sent you made you ill <3

On topic, how many times does harry potter kick voldemort?


----------



## Kaiaa

Lauren said:


> I hope that picture I sent you made you ill <3
> 
> On topic, how many times does harry potter kick voldemort?



Kick only as directed. Eat and kick once when voldemort appears. Do not exceed 4 kicks in a 24 hour period.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Harry Potter said:


> Kick only as directed. Eat and kick once when voldemort appears. Do not exceed 4 kicks in a 24 hour period.



Voldemort is pregnant with Harry Potter?


----------



## Caius

Harry Potter said:


> Kick only as directed. Eat and kick once when voldemort appears. Do not exceed 4 kicks in a 24 hour period.



At least I wait til the end of the school year to mess with you.


----------



## Kaiaa

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Voldemort is pregnant with Harry Potter?


Wat.


Voldemort said:


> At least I wait til the end of the school year to mess with you.


Thanks man it's good to know you care about my education


----------



## Caius

Harry Potter said:


> Wat.
> 
> Thanks man it's good to know you care about my education


Good luck on your owls.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Voldemort said:


> Good luck on your owls.



Hoo has owls?


----------



## Thunder

PaperLuigi3 said:


> Hoo has owls?



That was owlful


----------



## Flop

Doctor Strange said:


> That was owlful



Oh no you did newt


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Flop said:


> Oh no you did newt



Don't try to slither out of it.


----------



## Capella

Flop said:


> Oh no you did newt



you need to stop other wise I'll call the cops


----------



## f11

^Don't you mean. "you need to stop other wise _owl_ call the cops"


----------



## Flop

C r y s t a l said:


> ^Don't you mean. "you need to stop other wise _owl_ call the cops"



You don't have to spell it out for me


----------



## Crazy

Who's your favourite member?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Crazy said:


> Who's your favourite member?



Correction: Hoo's your favorite member?


----------



## Waluigi

what do the mods do when a bee is prefenting you from leaving a room
i need help


----------



## Kaiaa

Waluigi said:


> what do the mods do when a bee is prefenting you from leaving a room
> i need help



Well, Justin likes to battle bees and honorably bury them. I just stare them down and ignore them. Open a window and shoo it out.


----------



## Waluigi

Harry Potter said:


> Well, Justin likes to battle bees and honorably bury them. I just stare them down and ignore them. Open a window and shoo it out.



if i approach a bee all i do is run away and flail my arms like kermit the frog


----------



## Solar

Harry Potter said:


> Well, Justin likes to battle bees and honorably bury them. I just stare them down and ignore them. Open a window and shoo it out.



I can't even kill flies, I would start crying if I saw a bee.


----------



## Yui Z

Waluigi said:


> if i approach a bee all i do is run away and flail my arms like kermit the frog



Don't kill it!! Bees are bros, they only sting as a final resort. Wasps are the evil ones, piercing people with their stings for no reason whatsoever. 

Trap it with a cup and some paper, then free it out of the window.


----------



## Waluigi

Yui Z said:


> Don't kill it!! Bees are bros, they only sting as a final resort. Wasps are the evil ones, piercing people with their stings for no reason whatsoever.
> 
> Trap it with a cup and some paper, then free it out of the window.



it disappeared
if it was a wasp i would have just thrown a brick at it


----------



## Bowie

Why are you all suddenly changing your usernames?


----------



## Caius

Bowie said:


> Why are you all suddenly changing your usernames?



I know why mine was. I have no idea about everyone else.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bowie said:


> Why are you all suddenly changing your usernames?



Why not?


----------



## ryan88

i'll change mine to Cent, Kaiaa, or Prof. Gallows


----------



## Caius

ryan88 said:


> i'll change mine to Cent, Kaiaa, or Prof. Gallows



Our names are reserved. If you do manage to change your name to one of those, I can say that there will probably be some repercussions. Not a cool thing to do.


----------



## ryan88

Voldemort said:


> Our names are reserved. If you do manage to change your name to one of those, I can say that there will probably be some repercussions. Not a cool thing to do.



i won't have the TBT bells to do so. And i like my username. but what would happen if a new user joined and used the username Cent?


----------



## Capella

ryan88 said:


> i won't have the TBT bells to do so. And i like my username. but what would happen if a new user joined and used the username Cent?



People can't take their old usernames


----------



## Stevey Queen

Bowie said:


> Why are you all suddenly changing your usernames?



They didn't. They are all new mods


----------



## Xanarcah

Rincewind said:


> Why not?



BEST USERNAME YESYESYES. 


What's your favorite Terry Pratchett book?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Xanarcah said:


> BEST USERNAME YESYESYES.
> 
> 
> What's your favorite Terry Pratchett book?



HMMMM

Small Gods and Interesting Times. With so many books there are a lot of extreme hit and misses, but I'd say those two are my favorites.


----------



## Caius

Nerd. Gallows you're a huge nerd.


----------



## CR33P

nooo these new usernames


----------



## Kaiaa

Expelliusernameous! Hopefully our names go back to normal now


----------



## Solar

Kaiaa said:


> Expelliusernameous! Hopefully our names go back to normal now



Your name is back, bless


----------



## Caius

My magic is truly the strongest. I am still the dark lord.


----------



## CR33P

Voldemort said:


> My magic is truly the strongest. I am still the dark lord.



without a nose ha


----------



## Kaiaa

CR33P said:


> without a nose ha



The nose cavity is where he keeps all his magic reserve


----------



## Blu Rose

Kaiaa said:


> The nose cavity is where he keeps all his magic reserve



Why had you named yourself Harry Potter?


----------



## Kaiaa

Blu Rose said:


> Why had you named yourself Harry Potter?



I was the chosen one


----------



## BerryPop

What is your opinion on captain falcon?
And why do we add silly tags to everything?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kaiaa said:


> I was the chosen one








When can we expect more silly names from the staff?


----------



## PaperLuigi3

There needs to be a contest in the future where the staff will all change their names and we can vote on the best.

Staff, would you be up to that? We did that once on my Minecraft server and it was a lot of fun.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Are any of the mods and admins watching the Commonwealth Games? If yes, who are you supporting? :3


----------



## Chris

Colour Bandit said:


> Are any of the mods and admins watching the Commonwealth Games? If yes, who are you supporting? :3



I'm actually less than an hour away from the majority of the venues! I had the opportunity to work there this year, but due to health problems I had to withdraw before the training even began. I'm not watching it simply because I'm bitter.  That and I've zero interest in sports.


----------



## Colour Bandit

Tina said:


> I'm actually less than an hour away from the majority of the venues! I had the opportunity to work there this year, but due to health problems I had to withdraw before the training even began. I'm not watching it simply because I'm bitter.  That and I've zero interest in sports.



That's unlucky  I live in the south east of England so I can't go, but I was lucky enough to go to the 2012 Olympics and Paralympics...


----------



## Minties

Why is everyone now a wizard?


----------



## ryan88

Minties said:


> Why is everyone now a wizard?


no there not.


----------



## Aradai

ryan88 said:


> no there not.



Let's see:
Voldemort
Merlin
Harry Potter
Some names I forget. You know who you are. 
This was days ago.
Noot noot.
Why am I listing things.


----------



## Xanarcah

Minties said:


> Why is everyone now a wizard?



Rincewind isn't a wizard. He's a Wizzard. o:


----------



## Thunder

PaperLuigi3 said:


> There needs to be a contest in the future where the staff will all change their names and we can vote on the best.
> 
> Staff, would you be up to that? We did that once on my Minecraft server and it was a lot of fun.



I'll just change my name to MarshallxJulian, it's a surefire win.



Minties said:


> Why is everyone now a wizard?



What's a staff without a wizard?


----------



## iwantpopcorn

Hi there awesome staff of such an awesome forum for such an awesome game!  Thank you guys for creating this forum; I love it!

I just have a quick question. I know that giveaways go in the Re-Tail board, but can they go in the Train Station board as well? I ask because people are coming to visit towns, and also it can help people obtain the visitors/host badges and train station upgrade. Also, I wanted to host a giveaway for the people I've met and a majority of them are from the Train Station board. What is your take on this?


----------



## Capella

iwantpopcorn said:


> Hi there awesome staff of such an awesome forum for such an awesome game!  Thank you guys for creating this forum; I love it!
> 
> I just have a quick question. I know that giveaways go in the Re-Tail board, but can they go in the Train Station board as well? I ask because people are coming to visit towns, and also it can help people obtain the visitors/host badges and train station upgrade. Also, I wanted to host a giveaway for the people I've met and a majority of them are from the Train Station board. What is your take on this?



If it's for getting people to go to your town it goes to the train station. 
If you're just doing a giveaway it goes in re tail


----------



## iwantpopcorn

Capella said:


> If it's for getting people to go to your town it goes to the train station.
> If you're just doing a giveaway it goes in re tail



Thank you for your response!  Hmmm, I see. But what if I want to host a giveaway while at the same time wanting to get my host badge and help others get their visitor badge? :x


----------



## Prof Gallows

iwantpopcorn said:


> Thank you for your response!  Hmmm, I see. But what if I want to host a giveaway while at the same time wanting to get my host badge and help others get their visitor badge? :x



Then just include that in your thread.

Also in the future please use http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here! to ask any site relation questions.


----------



## iwantpopcorn

Prof Gallows said:


> Then just include that in your thread.
> 
> Also in the future please use http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...mation-Desk-Ask-questions-about-the-site-here! to ask any site relation questions.



Alrighty. Thank you very much for your help! Oh, and sorry, I didn't know this was the wrong board for these questions. Thank you for the link!


----------



## baller

Thunder said:


> What's a staff without a wizard?



dude its still a staff


----------



## Thunder

baller said:


> dude its still a staff



yes but now there's a wizard


----------



## Cariad

Can all of the staff play an irc maf together so we can see who is the best?


----------



## Caius

MissNoodle said:


> Can all of the staff play an irc maf together so we can see who is the best?



I'm not interested in mafia.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Voldemort said:


> I'm not interested in mafia.



I hear mandolins. Haven't you seen The Godfather?


----------



## Aradai

Favorite drinks? Can be any, from simple juices to heavy margaritas (I don't think we are classy enough to be around you if you like those though).


----------



## Caius

PaperLuigi3 said:


> I hear mandolins. Haven't you seen The Godfather?



Haw haw.



Sparkanine said:


> Favorite drinks? Can be any, from simple juices to heavy margaritas (I don't think we are classy enough to be around you if you like those though).



I'm in love with anything cool, fruity and refreshing. Melon drinks are high on my list!


----------



## Taycat

Do we refer to you as Voldemort or Tom Riddle or He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named?


----------



## Caius

Taycat said:


> Do we refer to you as Voldemort or Tom Riddle or He-Who-Must-Not-Be-Named?



Anything's good.


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Voldemort said:


> Anything's good.



That's not a very fun name, let's try "Jacob the Pickle Jar". But that might be too long.


----------



## Caius

I have a question for all of you. Why do you guys like these ask threads so much?


----------



## Aradai

Voldemort said:


> I have a question for all of you. Why do you guys like these ask threads so much?



I like it because I get to know people better.


----------



## Peril

Anyone likes the suburbs or the city? I have to get used to living in the suburbs soon.


----------



## Caius

Peril said:


> Anyone likes the suburbs or the city? I have to get used to living in the suburbs soon.



I moved from Orlando Florida to the middle of nowhere, and I absolutely hate it.


----------



## ryan88

Voldemort said:


> I moved from Orlando Florida to the middle of nowhere, and I absolutely hate it.



Why?


----------



## ellabella12345

In the basement there are a lot of 'ask' threads, these aren't really forum games, and they kinda spam and repeat everywhere and from everyone... anything you can do?


----------



## Mariah

ellabella12345 said:


> In the basement there are a lot of 'ask' threads, these aren't really forum games, and they kinda spam and repeat everywhere and from everyone... anything you can do?


They can close the threads but the threads aren't breaking any rules.


----------



## f11

ellabella12345 said:


> In the basement there are a lot of 'ask' threads, these aren't really forum games, and they kinda spam and repeat everywhere and from everyone... anything you can do?


Make a huge ask the member thread.


----------



## Danielkang2

I feel you Voldemort. I moved from Clermont,Florida to Guam. A Island off the side of Phillipines XD


----------



## Caius

ryan88 said:


> Why?



Long story.



ellabella12345 said:


> In the basement there are a lot of 'ask' threads, these aren't really forum games, and they kinda spam and repeat everywhere and from everyone... anything you can do?



They're not breaking any rules, and people have been told they can do them.


----------



## Zulehan

Voldemort said:


> I have a question for all of you. Why do you guys like these ask threads so much?


We're just plain no good.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sparkanine said:


> Favorite drinks? Can be any, from simple juices to heavy margaritas (I don't think we are classy enough to be around you if you like those though).



If margaritas are classy I must be like the most dapper SOB on here.


I prefer to stick to whiskeys but once in a while I'll make mixed drinks. I really like cinnamon flavored drinks and honey flavored drinks, and if I can find it I'd probably live off of mead until I was so sick I couldn't function.



Peril said:


> Anyone likes the suburbs or the city? I have to get used to living in the suburbs soon.



I live up in the mountains in the middle of nowhere so I'd probably have a really hard time adjusting to a city or even a small town. But if it's temporary I've always been able to handle it so I dunno.


----------



## Jeremy

I don't really like cities.


----------



## Heisenberg

Woh Jeremy's spoiler has a new surprise.


----------



## Caius

Heisenberg said:


> Woh Jeremy's spoiler has a new surprise.



Spoiler


----------



## Kaiaa

Question for the staff, on a scale of 1 (being boring) to 10 (awesome) how awesome is Kaiaa's dad?


----------



## ryan88

Kaiaa said:


> Question for the staff, on a scale of 1 (being boring) to 10 (awesome) how awesome is Kaiaa's dad?



9999999999999999999999999999999999999999999

EDIT: nvm it said staff


----------



## Caius

Kaiaa's dad is my favorite dad. 10,000,000


----------



## Flop

Kaiaa said:


> Question for the staff, on a scale of 1 (being boring) to 10 (awesome) how awesome is Kaiaa's dad?



Trick question, Kaiaa's dad ≥ Awesome


----------



## Caius

Kaiaa's dad is actually spiderman. He told us.


----------



## Thunder

I thought he was stan lee?


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> I thought he was stan lee?



Why not both?


----------



## Thunder

stan lee having an out of body experience.


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> stan lee having an out of body experience.



Kaiaa's dad gets around, jeez.


----------



## Gregriii

nvm


----------



## Leopardfire

Do other forums have collectibles? I've never seen anything like them on the other forums I visit.


----------



## ryan88

Leopardfire said:


> Do other forums have collectibles? I've never seen anything like them on the other forums I visit.



Other vb forums do. It's a add-on that cost money


----------



## Trent the Paladin

What kinds of pretzels do you guys like? I've been picking up this huge container from Costco lately full of honey salted pretzels and they're my go to snack now.


----------



## Kaiaa

Tom said:


> What kinds of pretzels do you guys like? I've been picking up this huge container from Costco lately full of honey salted pretzels and they're my go to snack now.



I'm not a huge fan of them but if I had to pick I would say soft pretzels with cheese.


----------



## Pathetic

do u guys like hot cheetos?


----------



## Gandalf

alise said:


> do u guys like hot cheetos?



Only ever seen Cheese & Bacon Balls before in Australia.. they were awful.
awfully good


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

What's your favorite music that doesn't have lyrics in it?


----------



## Kaiaa

Kippla said:


> What's your favorite music that doesn't have lyrics in it?



Song of Storms.


----------



## oath2order

HEY I JUST SAW JER'S NEW AVATAR OMG WHO MADE THAT


----------



## Pathetic

oath2order said:


> HEY I JUST SAW JER'S NEW AVATAR OMG WHO MADE THAT



lynn
--
do u like shopping?


----------



## Ashtot

Do you guys plan on writing a parody of Stacy's Mom that will be called Kaiaa's Dad?


----------



## Caius

Ashtot said:


> Do you guys plan on writing a parody of Stacy's Mom that will be called Kaiaa's Dad?



I should.



alise said:


> lynn
> --
> do u like shopping?



Depends on what I'm shopping for and if I have throwaway cash.


----------



## Kaiaa

Kaiaa, can I come over after school? (after school)
We can hang around by the pool (hang by the pool)
Did your dad get back from his business trip? (business trip)
Is he there, or is he trying to give me the slip? (give me the slip)


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Are any of the staff players of Smash bros? I'm a Meleeist and I'm curious to find others of my species.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> What kinds of pretzels do you guys like? I've been picking up this huge container from Costco lately full of honey salted pretzels and they're my go to snack now.



I don't really like the little crunchy ones, but I really like soft pretzels with jalepenos and cheese.




alise said:


> do u guys like hot cheetos?



Yes



Kaiaa said:


> Song of Storms.



;]




PaperLuigi3 said:


> Are any of the staff players of Smash bros? I'm a Meleeist and I'm curious to find others of my species.



Pretty sure most of us play smash.


----------



## Aradai

Kaiaa said:


> Kaiaa, can I come over after school? (after school)
> We can hang around by the pool (hang by the pool)
> Did your dad get back from his business trip? (business trip)
> Is he there, or is he trying to give me the slip? (give me the slip)



Brilliant.

Gallows, I'm loving the new sig.


----------



## Flop

Jarrad said:


> Prof Gallows,
> I don't hate you because you're fat.
> You're fat because I hate you.
> 
> -world



Nice to see you're back


----------



## Pathetic

Jarrad said:


> Prof Gallows,
> I don't hate you because you're fat.
> You're fat because I hate you.
> 
> -world



welcome back
x

whats ur favorite pokemon?


----------



## Jarrad

I'm literally online for like 10 minutes, I've been pestered to give somebody my remaining tbt bells... Like hell am I back paha!

-

Not really sure, I have around 5 which I love equally (Scrafty, Jigglypuff, Snivy, Surperior, Scrafty)

bu-hye


----------



## Pathetic

wtf i wasnt talking 2 you


what is ur favorite song / pokemon {2 the staff >_>}


----------



## Prof Gallows

alise said:


> wtf i wasnt talking 2 you
> 
> 
> what is ur favorite song / pokemon {2 the staff >_>}



Digital Love and Slowking.


----------



## Caius

Gallows I think you're beautiful.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Voldemort said:


> Gallows I think you're beautiful.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>



That will forever be the gif to describe our friendship.

Kawaii.
Desu.
Javert.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Voldemort said:


> That will forever be the gif to describe our friendship.
> 
> Kawaii.
> Desu.
> Javert.



Are there any more accurate pictures to describe our friendship? Surely there must be somewhere.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Are there any more accurate pictures to describe our friendship? Surely there must be somewhere.



Most of them are NSFW.


----------



## Caius

Nevermind













Bonus stage


----------



## Prof Gallows

I feel like these should be added to that.


----------



## Caius

All of those.











This is the most accurate portrayal of our bond I have ever seen.


----------



## Flop

Prof Gallows said:


> I feel like these should be added to that



NSFW report report!


----------



## Nix

Nevermind. I see there are rule threads in forums instead of just one rule thread. xD​


----------



## matt

Is it rude to say spank on belltreeforums even when it is in my dictionary?


----------



## superbowl48

I have not received a sig that I paid.
Hi! I bought a signature from Mayor Peyton, I heard that she got banned. I have not received the signature yet. What should I do and what will happen?


----------



## Prof Gallows

matt said:


> Is it rude to say spank on belltreeforums even when it is in my dictionary?



Uh.. I guess that would depend on the context.




superbowl48 said:


> I have not received a sig that I paid.
> Hi! I bought a signature from Mayor Peyton, I heard that she got banned. I have not received the signature yet. What should I do and what will happen?



Wait for their ban to end, it's not permanent though I'm not at liberty to discuss the length. They'll be back when they are and I'm sure they'll get to you about your signature.


----------



## Colour Bandit

If I ask you mods really really nicely could I get the August Birthstone for free as an 18th Birthday present? :3 *cute face times 1 billion*

If no, then okay, I have the bells for it and can sit here patiently :3


----------



## #1 Senpai

how do i make spoilers? o. o


----------



## Thunder

Kanabanana said:


> how do i make spoilers? o. o



here ya go. there's plenty of other info on this page too if you had anything else you were curious about.


----------



## Aradai

Thunder, how do you feel about the Steve gifs I have sent to you?


----------



## Songbird

If you were a reg. member, what would you ask the taff?


----------



## Thunder

Sparkanine said:


> Thunder, how do you feel about the Steve gifs I have sent to you?



it makes me wanna wag my tail



Songbird said:


> If you were a reg. member, what would you ask the taff?



probably something really weird


----------



## CR33P

thunder are you the most chill moderator


----------



## Ashtot

WHAT KIND OF LETTUCE?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Do you guys sleep with your closet doors open or closed?​


----------



## JellofishXD

what do you think is the cutest pokemon???


----------



## Prof Gallows

C a l l a w a y said:


> Do you guys sleep with your closet doors open or closed?​



I don't have any doors on my closet so opened.





JellofishXD said:


> what do you think is the cutest pokemon???



Slowpoke.


----------



## Aradai

Thunder said:


> it makes me wanna wag my tail



Uh...is that good? For the people around you?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Mario Popipo? @ Gallows​


----------



## Gandalf

Ashtot said:


> WHAT KIND OF LETTUCE?



Any lettuce will do so long as it doesn't have bugs on it.



JellofishXD said:


> what do you think is the cutest pokemon???



and that is too difficult! Eevee or Wailmer for now.


----------



## Aradai

What's you're favorite foreign food?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Ashtot said:


> WHAT KIND OF LETTUCE?












Sparkanine said:


> What's you're favorite foreign food?



I guess that question could raise the question; If you eat it frequently enough is it foreign?

I really like curries and middle eastern foods, though I eat it pretty often. lol


----------



## oath2order

What is Middle Eastern food like?


----------



## Byngo

Are Jer and Jubs abusive to the mods?


----------



## BerryPop

What is your opinion of captain falcon?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> What is Middle Eastern food like?



Depends really since it's such a broad term. I make falafel a lot and make sandwiches out of them with onions and lettuce. Sometimes I'll make shawarmas as well but I don't really have the right stuff to make the meat taste the way it's supposed to. Then anything else I normally get from take out since I can't really make it right.




Natty said:


> Are Jer and Jubs abusive to the mods?



lol I'm pretty sure it's the other way around.


----------



## BerryPop

this was posted yesterday about you guys 
http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/93512877800


----------



## Prof Gallows

BerryPop said:


> this was posted yesterday about you guys
> http://acnlconfessions.tumblr.com/post/93512877800



As nice as that is I'd really rather not have that blog brought up in Ask the Staff. One good thing out of a million bad things isn't worth bringing attention to something that generates hate.


----------



## Aradai

How fun is irc?


----------



## Capella

Sparkanine said:


> How fun is irc?



mega fun


----------



## f11

I demand birthstonez


jk


----------



## Justin

Natty said:


> Are Jer and Jubs abusive to the mods?



I think that'd depend which mod you asked. 

I tend to abuse Jamie a little bit.


----------



## Zanessa

I just sent in a report I didn't mean to send in. Didn't read correctly. Oops.
Do you just disregard it?


----------



## Caius

ZanessaGaily said:


> I just sent in a report I didn't mean to send in. Didn't read correctly. Oops.
> Do you just disregard it?



Report the post again and say ignore.



Justin said:


> I think that'd depend which mod you asked.
> 
> I tend to abuse Jamie a little bit.



He makes up for it by letting me rant at him when my life goes to hell.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Jubs your new siggy is fly as hecky.


----------



## JellofishXD

Are there ever going to be official games anymore or just these micro games?


----------



## Caius

JellofishXD said:


> Are there ever going to be official games anymore or just these micro games?



Depends on the host.


----------



## Justin

JellofishXD said:


> Are there ever going to be official games anymore or just these micro games?



If you're talking about Mafia, yes, official games will start back up shortly. Hoping to get everything in place this week.


----------



## JellofishXD

Yes I was Ty!


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Why are the current Mafia IRC games disabled?


----------



## BerryPop

Is theregoing to be another time where you change your names to be things like "harry potter" again?


----------



## Prof Gallows

BerryPop said:


> Is theregoing to be another time where you change your names to be things like "harry potter" again?



We don't plan that sort of stuff. It really just comes out of nowhere.


----------



## Peril

Does the staff watch television? If so, what channels/shows?


----------



## Kaiaa

Peril said:


> Does the staff watch television? If so, what channels/shows?



I'm not a tv watcher but I do go out of my way to watch the Legend of Korra.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Pretty much the same as Kaiaa. I don't really watch tv.


----------



## Justin

Kippla said:


> Why are the current Mafia IRC games disabled?



I don't want IRC Mafia available to play 24/7 as I feel it will get old fast. It's more enjoyable in limited quantities in my opinion. Previously, I turned the bot offline for this, but now the bot can remain online for checking rankings and other things.

(games are enabled right now)


----------



## Lauren

Anybody for a trip under the sea?


----------



## Alice

Lauren said:


> Anybody for a trip under the sea?



under the shrek?


----------



## Lauren

Alice said:


> under the shrek?



Yeah bb, if you like.


----------



## xxxmadison

There are some rules that I don't understand.

-Why no duping?
-Why can't we sell unreleased items?

If people want to do these things to help themselves and others, I don't see why it should be a problem.

Also, why can't we delete comments or threads?


----------



## Prof Gallows

xxxmadison said:


> There are some rules that I don't understand.
> 
> -Why no duping?
> -Why can't we sell unreleased items?
> 
> If people want to do these things to help themselves and others, I don't see why it should be a problem.
> 
> Also, why can't we delete comments or threads?



Duping is cheating. We don't approve of it on our site, regardless of the intention.

As far as I'm aware we are no longer prohibiting unreleased items. The announcement was taken down but I guess nobody caught the drift?


----------



## ryan88

Prof Gallows said:


> Duping is cheating. We don't approve of it on our site, regardless of the intention.
> 
> As far as I'm aware we are no longer prohibiting unreleased items. The announcement was taken down but I guess nobody caught the drift?



The last part of the rule thread in re-tail says no selling duped/hacked or items that are not out yet

- - - Post Merge - - -




			
				Voldemort said:
			
		

> *What You Can Sell*
> You can sell whatever you'd like here as long as it's for Bells are it's an item that can currently be gotten in the game. This is a list of items not yet released officially--selling those items is not allowed. Similarly, do not look for anything involving duping/hacking as neither is allowed.


This is in the rules


----------



## Prof Gallows

ryan88 said:


> The last part of the rule thread in re-tail says no selling duped/hacked or items that are not out yet
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> This is in the rules



They have been released otherwise nobody would have them. =p

The rules will be updated, just putting it out as to what is going on now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> They have been released otherwise nobody would have them. =p
> 
> The rules will be updated, just putting it out as to what is going on now.


Wouldn't selling though be selling hacked items though? Like glancing at that list a few of those are out now, but there's like two or three items I'm pretty sure aren't.


----------



## Lio Fotia

There are unreleased items that people can get with powersaves.

I think getting items from powersaves is the same thing as duping, IMO.​


----------



## Chibi.Hoshi

C a l l a w a y said:


> There are unreleased items that people can get with powersaves.
> 
> I think getting items from powersaves is the same thing as duping, IMO.​


But still cheating right?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Chibi.Hoshi said:


> But still cheating right?



In my opinion, yes.​


----------



## xxxmadison

I don't think of duping as cheating. ACNL isn't a game you can really cheat in; it's not competitive or anything. It doesn't harm anyone, only do good.
It kind of turns me off to this site because of some of these rules.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xxxmadison said:


> I don't think of duping as cheating. ACNL isn't a game you can really cheat in; it's not competitive or anything. It doesn't harm anyone, only do good.
> It kind of turns me off to this site because of some of these rules.



There's other websites to operate on then.  While it may be alright in your eyes, it's not in others. I'm not a fan of hacks, dupes or cheats, I think it ruins the game honestly.


----------



## Lio Fotia

xxxmadison said:


> I don't think of duping as cheating. ACNL isn't a game you can really cheat in; it's not competitive or anything. It doesn't harm anyone, only do good.
> It kind of turns me off to this site because of some of these rules.




My first ACNL game glitched to the point that I had to reset everything because of duping. I didn't know the other person was going to dupe and it messed up my game really bad.
And the fun of the game is earning items and bells, and building up a fortune, so using things like powersaves or duping is, in essence, cheating. People work hard for their bells, and if you are selling an item you didn't do any work for, it's like ripping them off if they don't know.

Bottom line is, it's not allowed here. I have a power saves myself, but I wouldn't use it to rip other people off or disrespect the rules. If duping is how you play the game, you risk your own game, but don't risk other peoples' games.​


----------



## BellGreen

Guys this is Ask the Staff thread, it isn't exactly the perfect place to talk about duping.


----------



## Solar

BellGreen said:


> Guys this is Ask the Staff thread, it isn't exactly the perfect place to talk about duping.



Oh yeah, I kinda forgot this was ask the staff lol. So to start us off again, have you guys seen Ganondorf's luscious new hair yet?


----------



## Lio Fotia

I have a question for Gandalf :U

So, have you ever seen a dropbear? ;P​


----------



## Gandalf

C a l l a w a y said:


> I have a question for Gandalf :U
> 
> So, have you ever seen a dropbear? ;P​



Yehp and it was terrifying. Made the cutest little noises though, right before it tore off my arm. Beware the dropbears.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Gandalf said:


> Yehp and it was terrifying. Made the cutest little noises though, right before it tore off my arm. Beware the dropbears.



You forgot the vegemite behind your ears! D:

So how about the All Blacks :U​


----------



## Colour Bandit

Wen is da Augist bithston gonne be release? 

No, but in all seriousness what you guys giving me for my 18th birthday tomorrow? Let me guess, the first word begins with A and ends with T, the second word begins with B and ends with E and it is a collectible that is part of a 12 part set?! 

Sorry, I'm just excited for my Birthday


----------



## Aradai

What's the weather like right now where you live? Are you satisfied with it? Where I live, the sky is cloudless....for now.


----------



## ryan88

where is the birthstone icon? it's been taken out of the shop.


----------



## Aradai

Are Lynn and I confusing people yet?


----------



## Bird

What are birds?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Guys, for the love of all that is holy *please stop asking about the birthstones.*

That is *site related*, which means it should go in the *information desk.*






Sparkanine said:


> What's the weather like right now where you live? Are you satisfied with it? Where I live, the sky is cloudless....for now.



Cloudy and most likely going to rain on and off for the next couple of weeks.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Prof Gallows said:


> Cloudy and most likely going to rain on and off for the next couple of weeks.



Please trade places with me.​


----------



## Prof Gallows

C a l l a w a y said:


> Please trade places with me.​



Can't say I'll trade places with you but I will be there near you pretty soon!


----------



## Bird

@Prof Gallows, Mama Luigi or WeeGee?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Prof Gallows said:


> Can't say I'll trade places with you but I will be there near you pretty soon!



I might have moved by then, but if not you guys better let me play hostess at least once before I go.​


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:


> @Prof Gallows, Mama Luigi or WeeGee?



Mama Luigi.



C a l l a w a y said:


> I might have moved by then, but if not you guys better let me play hostess at least once before I go.​



You will need to talk to Jamie about that, I'm just gonna be hobo-ing around for two weeks lol.


----------



## Bird

@Prof Gallows, Mario, Wario, Luigi, or Waluigi?


----------



## Solar

Solar said:


> Oh yeah, I kinda forgot this was ask the staff lol. So to start us off again, have you guys seen Ganondorf's luscious new hair yet?



??


----------



## Lio Fotia

Prof Gallows said:


> You will need to talk to Jamie about that, I'm just gonna be hobo-ing around for two weeks lol.




She'll have to come down here anyway, we'll see if it times out. I'd be happy to welcome you both if we can!​


----------



## Aradai

Prof Gallows said:


> Cloudy and most likely going to rain on and off for the next couple of weeks.



I feel you bro.


----------



## Blu Rose

Is this all of the mods' favorite Youtube video?


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> She'll have to come down here anyway, we'll see if it times out. I'd be happy to welcome you both if we can!​



We're looking at less than a month.  

Also I need to talk to you about possibly paying you to come up here because jesus christ the cost of a uhaul



Blu Rose said:


> Is this all of the mods' favorite Youtube video?



I'm partial to Twisted.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Voldemort said:


> We're looking at less than a month.
> 
> Also I need to talk to you about possibly paying you to come up here because jesus christ the cost of a uhaul.



Skype me tonight and we'll work out the details :'D


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> Skype me tonight and we'll work out the details :'D



I'll see if I can. I'm still waiting for AARON TO GET BACK TO ME. And my internet was cut so I'm stuck on this stupid effing public wifi that's half a meg. (seriously are we in the stone age)


----------



## Lio Fotia

Voldemort said:


> I'll see if I can. I'm still waiting for AARON TO GET BACK TO ME. And my internet was cut so I'm stuck on this stupid effing public wifi that's half a meg. (seriously are we in the stone age)



OMG. I would die. D:. Maybe we can just text chat.


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

How much do you guys practice your non shop-restocking skills?

Do any of you play Minecraft cuz I wanna play with you


----------



## starlark

have you ever wondered what it would be like to drink milk straight from the cow?
please don't remove this, I need serious answers and help


----------



## Prof Gallows

starlark said:


> have you ever wondered what it would be like to drink milk straight from the cow?
> please don't remove this, I need serious answers and help



Warm and grassy I would imagine. Though I don't recommend drinking milk straight from a cow without the owner's consent, as most farmers own guns and can shoot you if you are on their property.


----------



## Kaiaa

starlark said:


> have you ever wondered what it would be like to drink milk straight from the cow?
> please don't remove this, I need serious answers and help



That has actually never crossed my mind. Some people like that fresh squeezed milk but I imagine it's warm and tastes nothing like you find in the market.


----------



## a potato

If I posted that I will buy a villager from an auction and I saw the person give her to someone else who bought her *after* I did, what should I do?


----------



## LambdaDelta

When can we expect a [Cataloguing] prefix?


----------



## Flop

LambdaDelta said:


> When can we expect a [Cataloguing] prefix?



Probably never because eh


----------



## g u a v a

~*~


----------



## LambdaDelta

Flop said:


> Probably never because eh



magikarp isnt staff


----------



## Lio Fotia

LambdaDelta said:


> magikarp isnt staff



The staff can be busy at times, so if a normal user knows the answer it's okay for them to answer. Usually if they are wrong the staff will correct them.


----------



## Caius

Yeah this is also ask the staff... Information desk for info on the site guys.


----------



## Bird

Does the staff hates oranges?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Does the staff hates oranges?



Obviously.


----------



## Bird

Any staff had nerdgasm before?


----------



## Bird

[SUP]Can[SUP]the[SUP]staff[SUP]see[SUP]this[SUP]post[SUB]?[SUB]If[SUB]not[SUB]then[SUB]I[SUB]must[SUB]have[SUB]broken[SUB]you.[/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUB][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP][/SUP]

I can see it


----------



## Aradai

Hopefully this hasn't been asked yet, but what is your least favorite Pok?mon?


----------



## Skyfall

Hello staff, are there plans to bring back the candy collectibles for next Halloween?  If the answer is we dont know yet, thats absolutely fine of course, but I thought I would ask in case you guys definitely know onw way or the other at this point.  Thank you!


----------



## Caius

Skyfall said:


> Hello staff, are there plans to bring back the candy collectibles for next Halloween?  If the answer is we dont know yet, thats absolutely fine of course, but I thought I would ask in case you guys definitely know onw way or the other at this point.  Thank you!



Please use the information desk for site related questions.



Sparkanine said:


> Hopefully this hasn't been asked yet, but what is your least favorite Pok?mon?



The owl thing from gen 2.


----------



## Flop

Voldemort said:


> The owl thing from gen 2.



Lol, you mean Hoothoot?


----------



## Caius

Flop said:


> Lol, you mean Hoothoot?



Yeah that thing. It took me too long to get a heracross with that owl mucking up every attempt at headbutting trees I made.


----------



## Bird

Voldemort said:


> Yeah that thing. It took me too long to get a heracross with that owl mucking up every attempt at headbutting trees I made.



You hatin'?


----------



## Aradai

Voldemort said:


> Yeah that thing. It took me too long to get a heracross with that owl mucking up every attempt at headbutting trees I made.


I feel u, Jamie. Same thing happened. Stupid Pinecos in my way...

Any experiences at an arcade? Idk that came to mind because I just had a *fantastic* time at the Canadian Midway for vacation.


----------



## Gandalf

Sparkanine said:


> I feel u, Jamie. Same thing happened. Stupid Pinecos in my way...
> 
> Any experiences at an arcade? Idk that came to mind because I just had a *fantastic* time at the Canadian Midway for vacation.



Ohhh yeah, I remember playing Wack-a-Croc all the time at this lazar tag place. So many tickets.


Spoiler: Now I'm Angry


----------



## JellofishXD

Garrett x50 cal said:


> Ever think of re-doing something like the bunny wars again?



what were the bunny wars?


----------



## Caius

Sparkanine said:


> I feel u, Jamie. Same thing happened. Stupid Pinecos in my way...
> 
> Any experiences at an arcade? Idk that came to mind because I just had a *fantastic* time at the Canadian Midway for vacation.




Story time. Back in 2008-2009 there was an arcade in Boynton Beach, Florida. M12 and I used to go pretty often, found out they did something called a lock in. Well, during a lock in, they actually lock you in for about 12 hours overnight, and you're left to fend for yourself with the games and LAN room. 

We ended up going, after being at school all day and having to go to school the next day. (if I remember, it may have been a friday. I know school was a thing at one point during this story.) Well, the DDR machines were booked solid almost the entire time we were there. 4 am rolls around, everyone's passing out like flies. M12 and I were still wide awake on Air-heads he had won from that stacker game, and bawls energy drink. By that point I was too scared to play DDR because I didn't want to wake the people up that had passed out on the ground, and ended up playing a bunch of TF2 and Beatmania. 

I remember M12 destroying me at Guilty Gear, and some racing game for most of the night. He also introduced me to Gary's Mod and threw a facehugger at me, which ended my relationship with ever wanting to play that game again. 

Good times.


----------



## Aradai

ZR388 said:


> Good times.


Wow, that seems what everyone dreams of doing. You had a better time than me, I suppose. 
I was happy because I got 500 tickets from a "Dizzy Chicken" game, and made one kid really ****ing happy...


----------



## Droogie

Hey there, so I bought the user title color change, typed in a hex code, and my title is still black? Will it take some time to update or did I do it wrong D:


----------



## Caius

Droogie said:


> Hey there, so I bought the user title color change, typed in a hex code, and my title is still black? Will it take some time to update or did I do it wrong D:



You probably did it wrong. The change is immediate.


----------



## Droogie

ZR388 said:


> You probably did it wrong. The change is immediate.



That's frustrating x.x Thanks!


----------



## Caius

Droogie said:


> That's frustrating x.x Thanks!



No problem. Use the Information desk for site related stuff


----------



## Bird

Any of you guys heard or played: Five Nights at Freddy's?


----------



## Aradai

Bird said:


> Any of you guys heard or played: Five Nights at Freddy's?



Ooh, saw a tumblr blogger I follow talk about that. Someone said it was "Chuck-e-Cheese gone bad"?


----------



## Lio Fotia

If Thunder is Thor, what avenger are the rest of you guys?​


----------



## WonderK

C a l l a w a y said:


> If Thunder is Thor, what avenger are the rest of you guys?​



Jaime is the black widow for sure.


----------



## Lio Fotia

WonderK said:


> Jaime is the black widow for sure.



Gallows should be Hawkeye then cause Hawkeye is awesome and like my second fave avenger.

... I might have to forgo the movies and delve into the comics for this, there are not enough movie avengers RN

Spider-Man, Captain America, Wolverine, Falcon, Iron Man, Scarlet Witch, Ms. Marvel (<3 LOOOVE HER), War Machine... Even Rouge is an avenger!​


----------



## Thunder

there's a crapload of avengers, it might be easier to name characters that aren't.

but tbh iron man's always been my favorite out of the originals.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Thunder said:


> there's a crapload of avengers, it might be easier to name characters that aren't.
> 
> but tbh iron man's always been my favorite out of the originals.



NGL Robert is a perfect Tony Stark

Oh OH! Hold on... I have proof

Just gotta find it

-ten minutes later-

No luck. But I read in one of my ironman comics, there is a scene where Tony Stark is walking down the street and someone runs up to him and asks for his autograph and He signs "Tony Stark" The the person is like "Oh I thought you were Robert Downey Jr." and walks away.

I laughed for like 20 minutes.

Legit, in the comics.

I love Stan Lee.​


----------



## Caius

Iron man is also my favorite. Though with my mood swings I may be Bruce Banner.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Throw in some DC heroes and I'll be more interested.


----------



## Lio Fotia

Prof Gallows said:


> Throw in some DC heroes and I'll be more interested.



You can be batman​


----------



## Bird

@Prof Gallows, did you saw the DC figurines made by Tetsuya Nomura?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:


> @Prof Gallows, did you saw the DC figurines made by Tetsuya Nomura?



Yeah I checked them out a couple of weeks ago. Love the really awesome variant Batman with the spikes and ride visor.


----------



## Bird

Prof Gallows said:


> Yeah I checked them out a couple of weeks ago. Love the really awesome variant Batman with the spikes and ride visor.



I heard he based them off of the three main protagonists from his game: Kingdom Hearts: Birth by Sleep.


----------



## Minties

If you guys could be any type of pizza, what kind would you be?

Also don't say hawaiian unless you're satan.


----------



## Kaiaa

Minties said:


> If you guys could be any type of pizza, what kind would you be?
> 
> Also don't say hawaiian unless you're satan.



If I could be any type of pizza, I'd be pepperoni with olives. I didn't even have to think about it.


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> If you guys could be any type of pizza, what kind would you be?
> 
> Also don't say hawaiian unless you're satan.



I love Hawaiian pizza!


----------



## Caius

Spinach alfredo


----------



## Colour Bandit

Are any of you hyped?


----------



## VillageDweller

do any of the staff prefer dreamworks to disney :>


----------



## Trent the Paladin

VillageDweller said:


> do any of the staff prefer dreamworks to disney :>



Probably not if they enjoy being staff.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> Probably not if they enjoy being staff.



or if we don't have good taste in animated movies. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

Also guys, it's almost that time of year again.


----------



## Bird

Prof Gallows said:


> Also guys, it's almost that time of year again.



For who? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Justin

Prof Gallows said:


> or if we don't have good taste in animated movies. lol


----------



## Prof Gallows

Bird said:


> For who? ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)





Bird said:


> who?( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)





Bird said:


> ( ͡? ͜ʖ ͡?)


----------



## Solar

Smash leak Gallows???


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Prof Gallows said:


> or if we don't have good taste in animated movies. lol



It's all orge for you then.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Solar said:


> Smash leak Gallows???



Most likely all fake with some unintentional truths in it. I seriously doubt we'll have Dr. Mario as a character and if anything it's probably just another skin for Mario. That's the only thing out of the 'leaks' that is anywhere near believable.


----------



## radical6

wht kind of music do u listen to =oo


----------



## Prof Gallows

tsundere said:


> wht kind of music do u listen to =oo



Daft Punk

Deadmau5

Mystery Skulls

Caravan Palace

Kinda Obvious

http://ocremix.org

http://zelda-remixes.tumblr.com/









A bunch of other stuff too but I don't wanna make the post too long. lol


----------



## Lio Fotia

Gallows has impeccable taste


----------



## Mercedes

Who actually watch anime


----------



## Aradai

How would you feel if you had an exotic pet (tiger, monkey, etc.)?


----------



## Caius

Sparkanine said:


> How would you feel if you had an exotic pet (tiger, monkey, etc.)?



I've had sugar gliders and raccoons before. I loved them to bits. Exotic pets tend to be on the pricier side though, and can be a real pain when it comes down to things like food and care. If I had the resources though, I wouldn't be opposed to another one.



Luckypinch said:


> Who actually watch anime



Not me.


----------



## Aradai

ZR388 said:


> I've had sugar gliders and raccoons before. I loved them to bits. Exotic pets tend to be on the pricier side though, and can be a real pain when it comes down to things like food and care. If I had the resources though, I wouldn't be opposed to another one.



Those are some interesting pets. My parents apparently owned a monkey when they lived in their home country, so I kinda have a grasp on their needs and stuff. It may not be easy, but it must be great.


----------



## Alice

Sparkanine said:


> Those are some interesting pets. My parents apparently owned a monkey when they lived in their home country, so I kinda have a grasp on their needs and stuff. It may not be easy, but it must be great.



I want to own a fox one of these days, but it wont happen in Canada. Owning a fox is illegal across the board here.


----------



## Aradai

Alice said:


> I want to own a fox one of these days, but it wont happen in Canada. Owning a fox is illegal across the board here.



A fox would've been quite the pet.


----------



## epona

*Gandalf:* do you play rugby? also, what height are you?


----------



## Gandalf

epona said:


> *Gandalf:* do you play rugby? also, what height are you?



Nah only Hurling the official sport of Australia... and Taller than Harry, that is all that matters.


----------



## epona

Gandalf said:


> Nah only Hurling the official sport of Australia... and Taller than Harry, that is all that matters.



you're not taller than harry

not a rugby player = not interested


----------



## VillageDweller

Gandalf said:


> Nah only Hurling the official sport of Australia... and Taller than Harry, that is all that matters.



shut up you manlet

- - - Post Merge - - -

<Bendalf> NOT A MANLET

stop lying pls


----------



## Gandalf

Been exposed. This is ask the staff not BERATE the staff.


----------



## Caius

Berating is more fun.


----------



## VillageDweller

Gandalf said:


> Been exposed. This is ask the staff not BERATE the staff.



okay i'll put it form of a question

Gandalf: How does it feel to be a manlet? O=


----------



## Gandalf

Feels good.

Words can't bring me down.


----------



## VillageDweller

Gandalf said:


> Feels good.
> 
> Words can't bring me down.



it's not like there's much more room to go down for you anyway


----------



## Gandalf

VillageDweller said:


> it's not like there's much more room to go down for you anyway





Spoiler











August 26th for Bully Gandalf Day. Mark your calendars for next year folks.


----------



## Superpenguin

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 26th for Bully Gandalf Day. Mark your calendars for next year folks.



I almost cried cause I did not want it to be August 26th yet. Then I realized it's still August 25th in 'Murica.


----------



## Marii

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 26th for Bully Gandalf Day. Mark your calendars for next year folks.



So that means we folks in the Western Hemisphere can bully you tomorrow, too?


----------



## Bird

Favorite movie quotes?


----------



## Nage

DREAM VACATION LOCATION?
and have you been there already?(ie dream achieved)
(if this has been asked already...awk....)


----------



## RuikaTora

If you had to choose between an insane unicorn that might spear you with its pointy horn, or a rainbow pegasus that has a chance of randomly blowing up the world with its glittery rainbow powers, which would you pick?


----------



## Caius

Bird said:


> Favorite movie quotes?



Leloo Dallas multipass.



Nage said:


> DREAM VACATION LOCATION?
> and have you been there already?(ie dream achieved)
> (if this has been asked already...awk....)



Seattle. It was my last vacay and the best one I've ever had.



RuikaTora said:


> If you had to choose between an insane unicorn that might spear you with its pointy horn, or a rainbow pegasus that has a chance of randomly blowing up the world with its glittery rainbow powers, which would you pick?



I'd stop taking the LSD.


----------



## Bird

Favorite bird? It could any kind: from movies/tv, mascots or real life ones.


----------



## Nage

ZR388 said:


> Leloo Dallas multipass.
> 
> 
> 
> Seattle. It was my last vacay and the best one I've ever had.
> 
> 
> 
> I'd stop taking the LSD.



aaaaaaaah hahaha i go to seattle often to go shopping (residing in bc and what not....border crossing man everything is cheaper in bellingham too and like... seattle outlets ^_^y)
ok i run away awkk LOL


----------



## Justin

Gandalf said:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August 26th for Bully Gandalf Day. Mark your calendars for next year folks.



I though that was everyday?


----------



## Cory

Marii said:


> So that means we folks in the Western Hemisphere can bully you tomorrow, too?


mwehehehehe, I have something planned.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Nage said:


> DREAM VACATION LOCATION?
> and have you been there already?(ie dream achieved)
> (if this has been asked already...awk....)



Just about anywhere on the coast. Hot or cold, sandy or rocky. As long as there is ocean.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Does everybody like Lolly?


----------



## Caius

I don't play AC.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

ZR388 said:


> I don't play AC.



why?


----------



## BellGreen

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> why?



It's kind of understandable after a year of the game being out, a lot of people got bored of it already.


----------



## Aradai

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> why?



It gets boring after you pay your mortgage.


----------



## Caius

ApolloJusticeAC said:


> why?



I got bored after two months.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

ZR388 said:


> I got bored after two months.


hmm true. My cousin said Animal Crossing sucks cuz it gets boring in 2-4 months.


----------



## BerryPop

Do you like captain falcon?
And is getting marshal rare?


----------



## Gandalf

Marii said:


> So that means we folks in the Western Hemisphere can bully you tomorrow, too?



That depends on whether or not you still want to be on The Bell Tree tomorrow 

And nope, I only experienced Captain Falcon in smash bros. Has his moments Though... Don't you have the same chance of getting Marshal as you do for any other villager?


----------



## Kaiaa

Prof Gallows said:


> Just about anywhere on the coast. Hot or cold, sandy or rocky. As long as there is ocean.



Take me with you! I've always wanted to see the ocean!


----------



## Alice

Kaiaa said:


> Take me with you! I've always wanted to see the ocean!



I live about a half a mile from the ocean. 8 miles from a good beach. Hop in my bag, let's go for a ride, guuuurrlll.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Gandalf said:


> That depends on whether or not you still want to be on The Bell Tree tomorrow
> 
> And nope, I only experienced Captain Falcon in smash bros. Has his moments Though... Don't you have the same chance of getting Marshal as you do for any other villager?



I think they mean on the trading scene. It's completely possible for Marshal to become rare, because unless you're looking for him, there's a 1 in 400+ chance you'll get him. It could also be that interest in him faltered and bit, or more people are keeping him.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Kaiaa said:


> Take me with you! I've always wanted to see the ocean!


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>



You and those damn gifs.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> You and those damn gifs.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


>



Ha ha joke's on you it takes 20 minutes for me to load a gif.


----------



## Bird

Which word do your prefer to use: Fall or Autumn? I like to use the word Autumn.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> Ha ha joke's on you it takes 20 minutes for me to load a gif.








Joke is on you if I keep posting gifs you won't be able to load the page.


----------



## -majesty

How do you become a staff member?


----------



## Alice

-majesty said:


> How do you become a staff member?



By applying during the application periods. There will be announcements made before and after they start, so just keep checking in every week. We had one quite recently, so don't expect another one for at least 5 or so months.


----------



## Prof Gallows

-majesty said:


> How do you become a staff member?



Pretty much what Alice said but also by being extremely sarcastic, having a pretty good liking for disney movies, being a capitalist, and remembering who Jubs is.


----------



## Bird

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much what Alice said but also by being extremely sarcastic, having a pretty good liking for disney movies, being a capitalist, and remembering who Jubs is.



*#praiselordjubs*


----------



## Alice

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much what Alice said but also by being extremely sarcastic, having a pretty good liking for disney movies, being a capitalist, and remembering who Jubs is.



Who's jubs? and oh my god, curtis, you turned it into a gif~


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Pretty much what Alice said but also by being extremely sarcastic, having a pretty good liking for disney movies, being a capitalist, and remembering who Jubs is.



That reminds me, I found out I'm a left-leaning Libertarian.


----------



## Alice

ZR388 said:


> That reminds me, I found out I'm a left-leaning Libertarian.



I found out I'm fairly apathetic.


----------



## Thunder

I found out I'm fairly pathetic.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Alice said:


> Who's jubs? and oh my god, curtis, you turned it into a gif~



If you're talking about my sig Jamie did it for me lol. I loved it too much not to.



ZR388 said:


> That reminds me, I found out I'm a left-leaning Libertarian.



Tell Jer lol.


----------



## Trundle

What do you all do for work?


----------



## unravel

Do you twerk?


----------



## Aradai

Least favorite ice cream flavor?


----------



## Caius

Sparkanine said:


> Least favorite ice cream flavor?



Chocolate.



ITookYourWaffles said:


> Do you twerk?



No.



Trundle said:


> What do you all do for work?



I'm a Master Control Operator at a news station. 



Prof Gallows said:


> If you're talking about my sig Jamie did it for me lol. I loved it too much not to.
> 
> 
> 
> Tell Jer lol.



I will next time I see him.


----------



## Aradai

ZR388 said:


> Chocolate.



Chocolate ice cream tastes like disappointment.


----------



## Kaiaa

Trundle said:


> What do you all do for work?


I'm a teacher in training.


ITookYourWaffles said:


> Do you twerk?


No.


Sparkanine said:


> Least favorite ice cream flavor?


Hmmmm....that's really hard because I like all the ones I've ever had.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sparkanine said:


> Least favorite ice cream flavor?



Was going to say chocolate but it's not even a favorite, just plain old don't like it.

My least favorite would probably be vanilla by itself.


----------



## JoJoCan

Do any of you jailbreak your devices?


----------



## Gandalf

Sparkanine said:


> Least favorite ice cream flavor?



Peanut butter because I'm not a fan of dying. Hell, eating ice cream wouldn't be a bad way to go though.



Cydia said:


> Do any of you jailbreak your devices?



Nope, never even considered it. Yet to come across a situation where I would need/want to.


----------



## Tomlikestoplay

**Someone please msg me the answer?** I would like to sell my 2ds and buy a 3ds for the sole purpose of I am getting super mario 3d land. Can I trade the SD cards between the 3ds and a 2ds? I dont know if that would work because they both work SLIGHTLY different, and I dont wanna lose my game data
help? if you dont know jst tell me your assumption.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tomlikestoplay said:


> **Someone please msg me the answer?** I would like to sell my 2ds and buy a 3ds for the sole purpose of I am getting super mario 3d land. Can I trade the SD cards between the 3ds and a 2ds? I dont know if that would work because they both work SLIGHTLY different, and I dont wanna lose my game data
> help? if you dont know jst tell me your assumption.



Yeah, I'm pretty sure you can. The 2DS is literally just a 3DS without the 3D slider. You will want to transfer your data over through the transfer option though so I'd recommend you find some way to buy the 3DS first and then switch the data over so you don't lose anything.


----------



## Jas0n

Trundle said:


> What do you all do for work?



I'm a night checkout supervisor


----------



## Blu Rose

Should I have gotten Animal Crossing: A New Leaf instead of Pok?mon X?


----------



## Justin

Cydia said:


> Do any of you jailbreak your devices?



I have my Nexus 5 rooted.


----------



## M O L K O

Blu Rose said:


> Should I have gotten Animal Crossing: A New Leaf instead of Pok?mon X?



Shoulda pre ordered Omega Ruby instead tbh


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thoughts on 3DS 2.0 and the future of 3DS development?


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Thoughts on 3DS 2.0 and the future of 3DS development?



I'll be posting my extended thoughts on TBT pretty soon.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Watch this and tell me what u think about it?


----------



## Jeremy

Justin said:


> I'll be posting my extended thoughts on TBT pretty soon.



Samesies


----------



## CR33P

what's your opinion on the drought in california and what can californians do about it

- - - Post Merge - - -

what's your take on the terrorist group isis

- - - Post Merge - - -

was russia's actions justified?


----------



## Prof Gallows

CR33P said:


> what's your opinion on the drought in california and what can californians do about it



Deal with it I suppose? Drink lots of water and hope for the best. Unless someone invents a way to control the weather people are SOL.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Deal with it I suppose? Drink lots of water and hope for the best. Unless someone invents a way to control the weather people are SOL.



Texas is going through the same thing. Apparently they just filled in an entire city here with water and now it's back from the drought. We'll probably be going to level 2 water restrictions soon, which is where they monitor the drinking water levels, and the water companies charge for a certain amount of use per month over their normal rates. Now would probably be a good time for people to stock up on bottled water (you can get a crate for hella cheap on amazon) since that's spring water, and not connected to drought issues. 

Back when I was in Florida, lake Okechobee would have needed 6 category 5 hurricanes in a row in order to reach over drought levels. That's just not going to happen. Cali, Texas, and the other states experiencing droughts aren't the first, nor the last to have this issue, and unless they bring in sea water, nothing's going to change it except a major storm or twenty, even then storms just move water, they don't create it.


----------



## SharJoY

Justin said:


> It baffles me that people need an explanation, but I'm happy to lecture educate on this subject anytime.
> 
> It's simple.
> 
> Websites cost money and time to host. Your typical static pages site doesn't take much, but a server with enough resources to run a highly demanding dynamic forum such as TBT can easily climb into the hundreds.
> 
> I also believe people deserve to be compensated for their efforts too regarding of the form. It takes a lot of time, effort, and costs... whether you're writing and editing content on a blog, producing videos on YouTube, or even running a forum.
> 
> So I ask, if ads are placed in reasonable locations in a reasonable quantity (so the page isn't COVERED in them, I don't support that either) and *the website is providing a service you consider valuable*, is the inconvenience to you really *so bad* that you insist of blocking them still? Will you really be that inconvenienced by say, a 90 pixel tall leaderboard above your content? Probably not. It's a great way to support people without putting front any of your own actual money. There's zero cost to you, yet you can still support costs and compensate creators.
> 
> This isn't about TBT at all either. I recommend that everyone turn off adblock by default on all websites, and manually block websites with bad practices. Because don't get me wrong, there are plenty of sites out there with very unreasonable ad placements, which is usually the reason that drives people to block ads in the first place. But many sites are not like that, and it's unfair to punish everyone.
> 
> _Disclaimer: I do operate a couple websites with Google Adsense on them that I generate profit from. If you think that makes me biased, that's okay, but I think it makes me more qualified to speak on the subject since I know what it's like to have your ads blocked._



I used to have my own website and can vouch to how much time and effort goes into keeping it up and running, and to the costs associated with it.  I have also, been a Mod on various sites in the past as well.  Being a mod takes a lot of time and effort too. So imagine when web owners and mods are doing all this and still working whether PT or FT....it is a lot people.  And most of the time website owners and the mods are not given enough praise or respect.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Ashtot said:


> When will you change the thread title to "Ask Flop?"?



I was think he should be an honorary mod.


----------



## SharJoY

Kaiaa said:


> Once in a while when something important around the forum happens such as during Bell Tree Directs or Events. There will always be an announcement when the shop is restocked, we never randomly restock without letting everyone know



Where on the forum is the announcement made?

Thank you!


----------



## Prof Gallows

mysticoma said:


> Where on the forum is the announcement made?
> 
> Thank you!



In the HQ, but we tend to make a forum announcement for them as well linking to the thread. So you will have a popup on the top of the page when there is an announcement. That way everyone on the site will be able to know right as they log on.


----------



## SharJoY

Thank you!


----------



## Aradai

What is your least favorite video game and why?


----------



## Caius

Sparkanine said:


> What is your least favorite video game and why?



Depends. I like most games for different reasons. 

The Sims3 for DS was really disappointing though. It would have been nice if there were more options.


----------



## Sholee

Hows your day?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sholee said:


> Hows your day?



Good so far. It just starting raining and the thunder is going nuts.


----------



## Caius

This is the first time I've contemplated some negative things in a while.


----------



## Justin

Sparkanine said:


> What is your least favorite video game and why?



Video game that I own? First thought that came to my head...







**** that game.

Can't believe I paid $40 for that on launch day, what a scam.


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> Video game that I own? First thought that came to my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** that game.
> 
> Can't believe I paid $40 for that on launch day, what a scam.



Gallows told me you love that game.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

ZR388 said:


> Gallows told me you love that game.



THAT GAME SUCKKKKSSSSS


----------



## Aradai

Justin said:


> Video game that I own? First thought that came to my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** that game.
> 
> Can't believe I paid $40 for that on launch day, what a scam.


That was the biggest disappointment in my life.
I found it in the bargain bin for a dollar 3 days after my purchase too.


----------



## Justin

Sparkanine said:


> That was the biggest disappointment in my life.
> I found it in the bargain bin for a dollar 3 days after my purchase too.



Yeah, basically my experience right there...

Last I checked Best Buy was still trying to get rid of them for $1.99 or something.

I paid $40.


----------



## Aradai

Justin said:


> Yeah, basically my experience right there...
> 
> Last I checked Best Buy was still trying to get rid of them for $1.99 or something.
> 
> I paid $40.


I paid $45 plus shipping. I want a refund.


----------



## Caius

Ha ha ha ha ha


----------



## Lio Fotia

Justin said:


> Yeah, basically my experience right there...
> 
> Last I checked Best Buy was still trying to get rid of them for $1.99 or something.
> 
> I paid $40.



Nintendo sent me a gift on my 3DS a few days ago. I was curious so I opened it...

It was this game.

I couldn't delete it fast enough.

Thanks Nintendo, _Thanks_​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> Nintendo sent me a gift on my 3DS a few days ago. I was curious so I opened it...
> 
> It was this game.
> 
> I couldn't delete it fast enough.
> 
> Thanks Nintendo, _Thanks_​



Game of the year, all years.


----------



## Lio Fotia

@ Zr388: Why is Lubbock so *BLOODY* flat?​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> @ Zr388: Why is Lubbock so *BLOODY* flat?​



Lubbock is a historical town at the North-West side of Texas, known for it's tumbleweed sanctuaries, and lush agriculture. Upon your dive into town, you will have noticed the wild herd of windmills, being run by the wind. We are very proud of many things here, including our blue laws, prohibition, college life, and barely-minimum-wage. 

I hate this place.


----------



## Lio Fotia

ZR388 said:


> Lubbock is a historical town at the North-West side of Texas, known for it's tumbleweed sanctuaries, and lush agriculture. Upon your dive into town, you will have noticed the wild herd of windmills, being run by the wind. We are very proud of many things here, including our blue laws, prohibition, college life, and barely-minimum-wage.
> 
> I hate this place.



Windmills? OH You mean the endless sea of blinky red lights that I'm not saying were aliens, but were aliens on the drive up?

No man, all I saw was a billion red lights blinking in unison and was literally confused about what I was seeing over the so called hills (LOL those were like small bumps in the land) and was like "what the hell is this!?" and when I reached them I was still confused.

#forevertheredseaofblinkylights​


----------



## Caius

C a l l a w a y said:


> Windmills? OH You mean the endless sea of blinky red lights that I'm not saying were aliens, but were aliens on the drive up?
> 
> No man, all I saw was a billion red lights blinking in unison and was literally confused about what I was seeing over the so called hills (LOL those were like small bumps in the land) and was like "what the hell is this!?" and when I reached them I was still confused.
> 
> #forevertheredseaofblinkylights​



You should see one knocked over. I'm not even kidding they're enormous.


----------



## Lio Fotia

ZR388 said:


> You should see one knocked over. I'm not even kidding they're enormous.



You mean the red blinky light beasts can be defeated in battle?





​


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> Gallows told me you love that game.


----------



## Sholee

where are you guys from?


----------



## BerryPop

Do you like Ruby?


----------



## Caius

BerryPop said:


> Do you like Ruby?



No.



Sholee said:


> where are you guys from?



Florida. I live in Texas now.


----------



## f11

Why'd a move to texas?


----------



## Kaiaa

Sholee said:


> where are you guys from?


Missouri. No, the good part.


BerryPop said:


> Do you like Ruby?


Ruby who?


----------



## FireNinja1

Kaiaa said:


> Missouri. No, the good part.
> 
> Ruby who?



Pretty sure she means the villager from that one game.


----------



## Danielkang2

Justin said:


> Video game that I own? First thought that came to my head...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> **** that game.
> 
> Can't believe I paid $40 for that on launch day, what a scam.


I got it for 2.00 at a promotion at Gamestop XD


----------



## Kaiaa

FireNinja1 said:


> Pretty sure she means the villager from that one game.



Oh I see. I've never had her in my town so I have no opinion on her.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sholee said:


> where are you guys from?



West Virginia.


----------



## Danielkang2

Will the pokeball and candies be returning? If so will the candys have unlimited stock?


----------



## Sholee

Danielkang2 said:


> Will the pokeball and candies be returning? If so will the candys have unlimited stock?



wrong thread and they wont say if they are coming back or not as it will affect the market prices. Just wait and see when the bell tree direct comes out.


----------



## f11

Are you guys make ur collectibles like that on purpose? Gallows is red, Thunder is green and Zr's is orange.


----------



## Thunder

It wasn't coordinated at least.

Guess I need to make more green collectibles.


----------



## Solar

Has Kaiaa broken anyone's legs recently?


----------



## Prof Gallows

C r y s t a l said:


> Are you guys make ur collectibles like that on purpose? Gallows is red, Thunder is green and Zr's is orange.



Heheheh I was hoping someone would notice that. I was going to switch mine to all blue but my birthstone is actually Garnet so I stuck with red.


----------



## M O L K O

What are the mods fav music genres/bands

sorry if this answered, didn't wanna read 796 page :<


----------



## Prof Gallows

Zoraluv said:


> What are the mods fav music genres/bands
> 
> sorry if this answered, didn't wanna read 796 page :<



http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...d-questions!&p=3663927&viewfull=1#post3663927


----------



## f11

Do you like baked potatoes?


----------



## Aradai

Spoiler: looks like a sinking ship of threads at the bottom of the front page


----------



## Kaiaa

Solar said:


> Has Kaiaa broken anyone's legs recently?


Surprisingly, today was the first day in a while that I broke someones leg. I'm getting back into the swing of things. So watch your legs lest you be the one my kicks are directed at 



C r y s t a l said:


> Do you like baked potatoes?


I like potatoes of all kinds. I like them baked, fried, mashed, hashbrowned, french fried, cubed, boiled, microwaved, twice baked, everything.... (Just not rotten because that's a sad potato)



Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: looks like a sinking ship of threads at the bottom of the front page


What I find even more hilarious is that Jeremy told us to stop. (We didn't listen apparently).


----------



## koolkat

You like Panic at the disco Kaiaa


----------



## Kaiaa

koolkat said:


> You like Panic at the disco Kaiaa



Only a few of their songs, yes lol the most obvious one being Northern Downpour. It sometimes shocks people, my taste in music, but I really like Billy Talent hehe I just like music that sounds good and/or has good lyrics


----------



## Yui Z

Do you have a "theme dance"? =P Don't say twerking, don't say twerking!!!


----------



## Waluigi

does your car run on petrol, diesel, autogas, electrical, flinstone style or some other wacky form of propulsion

if you have a car that is


----------



## Prof Gallows

C r y s t a l said:


> Do you like baked potatoes?



Yes, but I eat fries a lot more often.




Sparkanine said:


> Spoiler: looks like a sinking ship of threads at the bottom of the front page



Those threads were all answered or went off topic. It's mainly me and ZR388 that keep the HQ cleaned up. To be honest though if people would just use the information desk to ask questions we wouldn't have to close so many threads.


----------



## Aradai

Coffee or tea?


----------



## Justin

Sparkanine said:


> Coffee or tea?



Neither.


----------



## Caius

Sparkanine said:


> Coffee or tea?



That's a tough question. I love caffeine. I breathe coffee when I first wake up, however I definitely enjoy the taste of teas better. I guess it's one of those necessity versus luxury things for me. 

Gunpowder tea is seriously the best though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> Gunpowder tea is seriously the best though.



Pfffft you've never tried my genmaicha.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> Pfffft you've never tried my genmaicha.



Bring some with you when you come down.


----------



## Justin

Tom said:


> Thoughts on 3DS 2.0 and the future of 3DS development?





Justin said:


> I'll be posting my extended thoughts on TBT pretty soon.





Jeremy said:


> Samesies



BTW, this was us being sneaky referring to the podcast we were recording later that day. 

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-Podcast-Episode-1-Return-of-the-TBT-Podcast


----------



## KarlaKGB

Justin said:


> BTW, this was us being sneaky referring to the podcast we were recording later that day.
> 
> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...e-Podcast-Episode-1-Return-of-the-TBT-Podcast



wow so sneaky like solid snake


----------



## Sholee

So the podcast wanted more thought out questions so here is mine.... 

If you only have a year left to live, what would you spend your 12 months doing? (if you have a bucket list, what is it)


----------



## VillageDweller

have any of the mods done the ice bucket challenge tho


----------



## kittenrobotarmy

Have any of the staff ever wanted to be a regular member again for any reason?


----------



## Caius

Kippla said:


> Have any of the staff ever wanted to be a regular member again for any reason?



At one point I did. Moderating used to get to me a lot more than it does now. I have a tendency to be widely sarcastic when I'm relaxed and it really irks people that don't get when I'm doing it. It also used to get to me a lot more than it does now how much that made people dislike me as a person when no one really knows me personally.

I'm over it now, but there have been multiple points where I considered leaving the staff over it.



VillageDweller said:


> have any of the mods done the ice bucket challenge tho



I tried to dunk my cat in a bucket. He got me instead.


----------



## Flop

ZR388 said:


> I tried to dunk my cat in a bucket. He got me instead.


That was hilarious.


----------



## Waluigi

can i just say how useful the undercover theme is
i can use tbt in school
what genius thought it up


----------



## Prof Gallows

Waluigi said:


> can i just say how useful the undercover theme is
> i can use tbt in school
> what genius thought it up



Jeremy wanted a way to play Mafia at work, so it was his idea lol


----------



## BerryPop

WAIT WHAT UNDERCOVER THEME?!?!


----------



## Eldin

BerryPop said:


> WAIT WHAT UNDERCOVER THEME?!?!



Go to the bottom of your page to the scroll menu (where you change the theme). c:

It's glorious, I'm using it right now, aha.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ohhhhh goooodddddd


----------



## Gregriii

Who is the best gamer of all the staff?


----------



## pelagius_septim

This question is 100% legit and I want a legit answer 
If you were a potato in a chicken world, and you went to your local Walmart, and you were faced with the choice of a can of beans or a can of yams, what would you choose? I mean, the chickens, they will judge you no matter what you choose, so whats your choice and why?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Gregriii said:


> Who is the best gamer of all the staff?



Depends on the game really.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

To every staff member of TBT:

What do you think of _Frozen_? Is it overrated, good, or okay?


----------



## Danielkang2

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UB3D5WJX5lQ SOUNDTRACK YES!


----------



## ellabella12345

where do i find the tbt to in game bell currency?

ooops wrong place, still good for an answer? D;


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> ohhhhh goooodddddd



HOLY ****


----------



## Aradai

Prof Gallows said:


> ohhhhh goooodddddd


yis please


----------



## Trundle

does anyone happen to know which mod submitted a my little pony render for the christmas signature contest?


----------



## Thunder

Trundle said:


> does anyone happen to know which mod submitted a my little pony render for the christmas signature contest?



Might've been Gandalf, not sure.


----------



## Aradai

Okay, the question Tom asked in IRC piqued my interest in asking you all:

Male or female Wii Fit Trainer?


----------



## Ashtot

Favourite brand of toilet paper and what ply?


----------



## LambdaDelta

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?224495-Who-Wants-to-clone-bells

WHAT WERE YOU GOONS EVEN DOING ALL THIS TIME


----------



## Farobi

LambdaDelta said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?224495-Who-Wants-to-clone-bells
> 
> WHAT WERE YOU GOONS EVEN DOING ALL THIS TIME



I hope they didn't leave it up just for people's entertainment tbh


----------



## SharJoY

How did Jeremy get the nickname jubs?


----------



## Kaiaa

mysticoma said:


> How did Jeremy get the nickname jubs?



Who is Jubs again?


----------



## Murray

Why did Jennifer change her name to Tinaa


----------



## Thunder

LambdaDelta said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?224495-Who-Wants-to-clone-bells
> 
> WHAT WERE YOU GOONS EVEN DOING ALL THIS TIME



staring into the oven as i slowly caramelize sugar over the creme brulee i was making.


----------



## Cory

Why do we call Thunder Kaiaa?


----------



## SharJoY

Thunder said:


> staring into the oven as i slowly caramelize sugar over the creme brulee i was making.



And you didn't share? hump!


----------



## Thunder

mysticoma said:


> And you didn't share? hump!



i don't think i had enough eggs to share it with you guys

i'll try sharing next time, but you guys need to take really small spoonfuls.


----------



## BerryPop

Thunder said:


> i don't think i had enough eggs to share it with you guys
> 
> i'll try sharing next time, but you guys need to take really small spoonfuls.



how about next time you bring us some microscopic ones


----------



## Aradai

Thunder said:


> i don't think i had enough eggs to share it with you guys
> 
> i'll try sharing next time, but you guys need to take really small spoonfuls.


smh.
you need a bigger cooking pan then that can cook for 600+ people.


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

How many Persona games have you played?


----------



## Thunder

BerryPop said:


> how about next time you bring us some microscopic ones





Sparkanine said:


> smh.
> you need a bigger cooking pan then that can cook for 600+ people.



hey i ain't your personal chef you demanding fanny packs



ApolloJusticeAC said:


> How many Persona games have you played?



just 3. plan on picking up p4g, q, and p4au


----------



## Aradai

Thunder said:


> hey i ain't your personal chef you demanding fanny packs



*excuse you.*
We all want a piece of that Thunder-made creme br?l?e.


----------



## BerryPop

Sparkanine said:


> *excuse you.*
> We all want a piece of that Thunder-made creme br?l?e.



Actually i just ate so
Anyways on a scale of 1 to 10 how awesome is everything?


----------



## Aradai

BerryPop said:


> Actually i just ate so



Correction: _Almost all_ of us want that Thunder-made creme br?l?e.


----------



## Thunder

Sparkanine said:


> *excuse you.*
> We all want a piece of that Thunder-made creme br?l?e.



I bet there are more competent cooks on TBT though.



BerryPop said:


> Actually i just ate so
> Anyways on a scale of 1 to 10 how awesome is everything?



hmmm, i'd say a 7.


----------



## Cory

how are you dealing with the loss of justin?


----------



## Kaiaa

Cory said:


> how are you dealing with the loss of justin?



His last words were..."Love her as I loved her and there will be joy." Obviously talking about the Bell Tree. We must all care for it. For Justin...Lost at Sea.


----------



## marigoldilocks

To the death?
To the pain.

Anyone want to recommend me a good anime?  What's your current favorite...


----------



## VillageDweller

why is kaiaa so cool =D


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Kaiaa said:


> His last words were..."Love her as I loved her and there will be joy." Obviously talking about the Bell Tree. We must all care for it. For Justin...Lost at Sea.



He's just going to meet Ariel in her homeland. 

What are you guys currently busy with?


----------



## Trundle

whois jubs and did he die on cruise


----------



## Gandalf

Tom said:


> He's just going to meet Ariel in her homeland.
> 
> What are you guys currently busy with?



Getting busy with Frankenstein.. So done with midterms right now!


----------



## Ashtot

Gandalf how does it feel being 32045 years old?


----------



## Hyperpesta

Does anyone do JUDO/KARATE, And would recommend it ?


----------



## brownboy102

How is all dem mods?

Translation: How are all you Moderators and Administrators?


----------



## Cory

Favorite Metroid game?


----------



## Byngo

Who's the scummiest staff member?

jer


----------



## Chris

Trundle said:


> whois jubs and did he die on cruise



He's not allowed to die. 




Sparro said:


> How is all dem mods?
> 
> Translation: How are all you Moderators and Administrators?



It's 11am Monday morning and I'm home alone lying in bed with a cup of tea playing _Theatrhythm: Final Fantasy: Curtain Call_ - so pretty damn good. Thanks. 




Cory said:


> Favorite Metroid game?



This is the only one I've played:







According to Wikipedia it was released in Europe three days after I was born.   




Natty said:


> Who's the scummiest staff member?
> 
> jer



Jeremy the Heartbreaker, of course.


----------



## Gandalf

Ashtot said:


> Gandalf how does it feel being 32045 years old?



That is so cruel, I'm only 20 next week 



J o s h said:


> Does anyone do JUDO/KARATE, And would recommend it ?



I did Taekwondo for a while but that was about 10 years ago. It's a lot of fun once you get to know everyone and it does help to keep you in shape. Kind of miss it now.



Natty said:


> Who's the scummiest staff member?
> 
> jer



Definitely Justin for cruising off without leaving us the keys to the shop.


----------



## brownboy102

GANDALF YOU MUST ANSWER MY QUESTION TOO

I asked EVERY mod...and admin...

How are you guys?


----------



## Aradai

Who's marathon-ing The Hobbit today?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Sparkanine said:


> Who's marathon-ing The Hobbit today?



I did that last week if you include the LOTR movies too.


----------



## Gandalf

Sparro said:


> GANDALF YOU MUST ANSWER MY QUESTION TOO
> 
> I asked EVERY mod...and admin...
> 
> How are you guys?



Hah I am doing pretty well thanks. First day this month where I didn't have any work to worry about, had the best sleep in.



Sparkanine said:


> Who's marathon-ing The Hobbit today?



Not me but but happy birthday Frodo and Bilbo!


----------



## Cory

What's your favo(u)rite movie


----------



## Aradai

Any guilty pleasure songs?


----------



## Jas0n

Cory said:


> What's your favo(u)rite movie



Probably Into The Wild


----------



## Caius

Cory said:


> What's your favo(u)rite movie



American Gangster is currently at the top of my list.



Sparkanine said:


> Any guilty pleasure songs?



How to Save a Life by The Fray.


----------



## BerryPop

So, who put the Hyrule warriors stuff on the logo?
And who wants pancakes?


----------



## Caius

I'm not quite sure who made it. I wasn't here when it was done.

Also I'm always down for pancakes.


----------



## oath2order

ZR388 said:


> I'm not quite sure who made it. I wasn't here when it was done.
> 
> Also I'm always down for pancakes.



Probably Jer since Jubs is on vacation.

I think only admins can do the banner?


----------



## Prof Gallows

oath2order said:


> Probably Jer since Jubs is on vacation.
> 
> I think only admins can do the banner?



You are correct.


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> He's not allowed to die.



Can confirm not dead _yet_, don't worry babe


----------



## Nanobyte

Do you love Snape?


----------



## Aradai

WHO'S GETTIN SM4SH


----------



## Kaiaa

Okabiness said:


> Do you love Snape?


Who doesn't love Snape? 


Sparkanine said:


> WHO'S GETTIN SM4SH


I AM! I'LL BE ABLE TO SETTLE ALL ARGUMENTS THROUGH A GAME OF SMASH! WINNER GETS BRAGGING RIGHTS!


----------



## Aradai

Kaiaa said:


> I AM! I'LL BE ABLE TO SETTLE ALL ARGUMENTS THROUGH A GAME OF SMASH! WINNER GETS BRAGGING RIGHTS!



That's the best way to settle any dissagreement tbh.


----------



## Prof Gallows




----------



## f11

Yay it's Halloween!


----------



## Mariah

C r y s t a l said:


> Yay it's Halloween!



No, it's not. It's October.


----------



## f11

Mariah said:


> No, it's not. It's October.


it was based off this.


----------



## Blu Rose

"(9 AM – 8:59 AM PT)"

What does this mean exactly?
Like, on the Nintendo eShop offers web page, does it mean until 8:59 the next day or what?

Signed, 

-Sort of confused here-


----------



## Prof Gallows

Blu Rose said:


> "(9 AM – 8:59 AM PT)"
> 
> What does this mean exactly?
> Like, on the Nintendo eShop offers web page, does it mean until 8:59 the next day or what?
> 
> Signed,
> 
> -Sort of confused here-



Yeah. It means you have almost a full 24 hours for whatever it is you're talking about to be available. They probably should have put the full dates on there though. Example: Oct. 2, 9 AM- Oct. 3, 8:59 AM


----------



## lazuli

whos ready for HALLOWEEN
EVERYDAY IS GOING TO BE HALLOWEEN


----------



## Prof Gallows

cosmonaut said:


> whos ready for HALLOWEEN
> EVERYDAY IS GOING TO BE HALLOWEEN


----------



## f11

omg rip ios 8 tbt


----------



## Prof Gallows

LOL all of those cherries at the top


----------



## Murray

y r there ugly creature things on tbt????


----------



## Prof Gallows

Murray said:


> y r there ugly creature things on tbt????



I don't know they just keep joining!!!


----------



## oath2order

Prof Gallows said:


> LOL all of those cherries at the top



There goes the price of cherries.

Buy 'em cheap now!


----------



## Cadbberry

oath2order said:


> There goes the price of cherries.
> 
> Buy 'em cheap now!


Look at the very right edge of the Green Letter row, why is one turned?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Cadbberry said:


> Look at the very right edge of the Green Letter row, why is one turned?



SpOooooOoOOoOOoOOky


----------



## Cadbberry

Prof Gallows said:


> SpOooooOoOOoOOoOOky



Curse you Halloween! It has trickered us all ready


----------



## Greninja

Professor ur avatars teeth need brushing  and awesome smash characters on tbt site!


----------



## Prof Gallows

Greninja said:


> Professor ur avatars teeth need brushing  and awesome smash characters on tbt site!



http://www.mariowiki.com/Bomb_Boo


----------



## Greninja

Prof Gallows said:


> http://www.mariowiki.com/Bomb_Boo



Hmm their teeth need brushing too


----------



## Yay Sweets

Who's getting Smash Bros. 3DS later today? >


----------



## Chris

Yay Sweets said:


> Who's getting Smash Bros. 3DS later today? >



Absolutely, yes.  

I'm having it delivered to my parents house but I won't get there until dinnertime. Regret not looking around town to see if there were any game shops _before_ preordering online - otherwise I would have just picked it up on the way to the station and played it on the 2.5hr train journey. Oh well, _Theatrhythm FFCC_ will keep me entertained. Plus, I saved ?10 (25% of RRP) by buying the game on Amazon instead of in-store.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Yay Sweets said:


> Who's getting Smash Bros. 3DS later today? >



Been playing it for about an hour and a half now. Looks like I'm going to be using Rosalina after all, after I change out her crappy star bit attack.

I really like the swordsman mii character too.


----------



## nard

What're you guy's favorite Smash character? Can be from any game!


----------



## PaperLuigi3

Why is Paper Mario: The Thousand Year Door the best Paper Mario game? Why is it your favorite? Why it so much better than SPM and Sticker Star? (Well, we all know the answer to the third question.)


----------



## Thunder

Yay Sweets said:


> Who's getting Smash Bros. 3DS later today? >



Gotta wait 'till next week.









Fuzzling said:


> What're you guy's favorite Smash character? Can be from any game!



Definitely Mario.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

You at least got Persona 4 Ultimax right Thunder?


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> You at least got Persona 4 Ultimax right Thunder?








I didn't realize it was $60 OTL


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> I didn't realize it was $60 OTL








We will never fight on the plains of Smash or Inaba will we?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Tom said:


> You at least got Persona 4 Ultimax right Thunder?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

poast quarity doctor hangman! 

How's Thearhythm? I noticed you playing that instead Smash like the other 10 people online on my 3DS friend list.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> We will never fight on the plains of Smash or Inaba will we?



I'm tempted to download the first one. (unless that's $60 too then nvm)


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> I'm tempted to download the first one. (unless that's $60 too then nvm)



It goes on sale quite often, I'll PM you here or on the IRC the next time I see it. Ultimax also has the original story for $9 as DLC. (You should at least download the free character DLC while you can man!)


----------



## Aradai

Thunder on a scale from 1 to 10 how good was Pacific Rim to you?


----------



## Minties

If you could be any flavour of ice cream, what flavour would you be?


----------



## Justin

Minties said:


> If you could be any flavour of ice cream, what flavour would you be?



vanilla because I'm boring


----------



## Aradai

Justin said:


> vanilla because I'm boring



vanilla is great. don't prejudice vanilla.


----------



## Minties

Justin said:


> vanilla because I'm boring



Hahaha I definitely expected vanilla from you.


----------



## Greninja

What do you guys like doing when you have nothing else to do and I don't expect justin to answer cause he said he's boring


----------



## Kaiaa

Greninja said:


> What do you guys like doing when you have nothing else to do and I don't expect justin to answer cause he said he's boring


I always have something to do. I'm easily entertained but if I really feel like doing something, I'll make something crafty.


----------



## Justin

Greninja said:


> What do you guys like doing when you have nothing else to do and I don't expect justin to answer cause he said he's boring



I like to tell you to resize your signature as it is over the limit.


----------



## Greninja

Oh it is lol sorry if I offended u I was joking


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> I like to tell you to resize your signature as it is over the limit.



I coulda sworn I shank the picture down to fit size limits, sorry


----------



## Greninja

And justin why did u change ur avatar it was better before


----------



## Justin

Greninja said:


> And justin why did u change ur avatar it was better before



CAPTAIN TOAD forever.


----------



## Greninja

No baymax 4 ever


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> CAPTAIN TOAD forever.



SOOOOO Cute~!


----------



## Justin

Cadbberry said:


> SOOOOO Cute~!



Yeeeees support #TeamCAPTAINTOAD


----------



## Cadbberry

Justin said:


> Yeeeees support #TeamCAPTAINTOAD



Hahah how can you not, look at that hat and the itty bitty pick axe


----------



## Chris

Greninja said:


> What do you guys like doing when you have nothing else to do and I don't expect justin to answer cause he said he's boring



At the moment there is not enough time in the day to do everything I need and would like to do. If I have free time I tend to spend it on here, playing games, or if I feel like being productive I'll just put some extra time into working on my creative (mainly screenwriting) projects.


----------



## KarlaKGB

Tina said:


> At the moment there is not enough time in the day to do everything I need and would like to do. If I have free time I tend to spend it on here, playing games, or if I feel like being productive I'll just put some extra time into working on my creative (mainly screenwriting) projects.



wow so busy life of a student


----------



## Cariad

Jelly or Jam (I'm being british ask tina ok)


----------



## Radda

Are you having a good day?


----------



## lazuli

*what are your thoughts on apple juice*


----------



## Gandalf

Cariad said:


> Jelly or Jam (I'm being british ask tina ok)



Jam but jelly is better when you're sick.



Radda said:


> Are you having a good day?



Yes and no, tired and sore but it's the weekend so I can't complain. Thank you for asking!



cosmonaut said:


> *what are your thoughts on apple juice*



It goes well with carrot juice 

Have a good friday tbt!!


----------



## Trundle

any of the smarter mods know what's going on in the mumble rn?





looks like some kind of confessions or question answering or something that involves casting with pods


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Trundle said:


> any of the smarter mods know what's going on in the mumble rn?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> looks like some kind of confessions or question answering or something that involves casting with pods



Let's ask Thunder!


----------



## Chris

We're having an intervention. For the sake of Justin's their privacy, I won't disclose who it is Justin or what about Captain Toad obsession.


----------



## Justin

Tina said:


> We're having an intervention. For the sake of Justin's their privacy, I won't disclose who it is Justin or what about Captain Toad obsession.



I came out to have a good time and I’m honestly feeling so attacked right now.


----------



## Trundle

Justin said:


> I came out to have a good time and I’m honestly feeling so attacked right now.



while you were recording literally this happened
<(NAME WITHHELD)> I feel so attacked rn and I came here to have a good time, (NAME WITHHELD)


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> Let's ask Thunder!



I was honestly gonna ask why there were so many mods online when I came on.


----------



## oath2order

Justin said:


> I came out to have a good time and I’m honestly feeling so attacked right now.



THATS MY LINE


----------



## Yui Z

oath2order said:


> THATS MY LINE



That's a movie line!!!


----------



## Cory

When was the last time you pooped your pants?


----------



## Cory

are you a furrie?


----------



## Blu Rose

Pie_Or_Die said:


> hes  waaaaay too cool to belong here


Is Jer still as cool as he was in 2005?


----------



## Justin

Blu Rose said:


> Is Jer still as cool as he was in 2005?



You just gave me a heart attack thinking that guy came back. I knew him!!!


----------



## Blu Rose

Justin said:


> You just gave me a heart attack thinking that guy came back. I knew him!!!



Ahahahaha
Sorry

I assume Pie_Or_Die was cool too?


----------



## Justin

Blu Rose said:


> Ahahahaha
> Sorry
> 
> I assume Pie_Or_Die was cool too?



He was an interesting fellow, I'll say that.


----------



## Blu Rose

Justin said:


> He was an interesting fellow, I'll say that.



SockHead interesting, Horus interesting, Jubs interesting, Makkine interesting, or Tina interesting?


----------



## Greninja

Have any go you guys been on a cruise ship and if so where to and how long?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Zr388 asks while laying drunk on my knee talking about her cat, "what do you all wanna know?"

and she stole my hat.

- - - Post Merge - - -






Proof.

- - - Post Merge - - -

hi this is zrt3388 working a dead end joba nd waitimng for lina to make me food., i will answer stiff rukl i pass out.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Greninja said:


> Have any go you guys been on a cruise ship and if so where to and how long?



Yes! I have been to akaska in various parts inncludiung katchakan and was in keywest, cozumel and stuff.

- - - Post Merge - - -

Zr388 has gone to bed. I'm sorry for her drunken antics I was trying to keep her quiet because people are sleeping. Carry on!


----------



## Locket

What do you do with your lives outside of TBT?


----------



## Blu Rose

Where'd Thunder gooooooo

I haven't seen him too much lately...

- - - Post Merge - - -

Well actually nevermind, I have seen him a little bit, but still, why isn't he as active?


----------



## oath2order

SO JUSTIN HI.

How's Fantasy Life


----------



## Justin

oath2order said:


> SO JUSTIN HI.
> 
> How's Fantasy Life



Hey I can't spoil my grand review!!!!!


----------



## Justin

Blu Rose said:


> Where'd Thunder gooooooo
> 
> I haven't seen him too much lately...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well actually nevermind, I have seen him a little bit, but still, why isn't he as active?



Believe he got a sort of job!


----------



## InfinityFlames

If you could be any mythological creature, what would it be?


----------



## Danielkang2

If you could restock the shop very soon when would it be?


----------



## Caius

Never.


----------



## Danielkang2

Yay!


----------



## Meijin Kurito

what is your favorite anime?


----------



## sej

What's your favourite colour?


----------



## Thunder

Blu Rose said:


> Where'd Thunder gooooooo
> 
> I haven't seen him too much lately...
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> Well actually nevermind, I have seen him a little bit, but still, why isn't he as active?



i've been sleepin'



InfinityFlames said:


> If you could be any mythological creature, what would it be?



penguin maybe



Meijin Kurito said:


> what is your favorite anime?



anything with gundams in it



Sej said:


> What's your favourite colour?



greeeeen


----------



## Meijin Kurito

Thunder said:


> i've been sleepin'
> 
> 
> 
> penguin maybe
> 
> 
> 
> anything with gundams in it
> 
> 
> 
> greeeeen



I like your choice of anime


----------



## Danielkang2

Thunder what other green collectible do you want to see?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Guess who ZR388 is.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

C a l l a w a y said:


> Guess who ZR388 is.



The one with the dog ears!!


----------



## Meijin Kurito

what is your favorite gundam?


----------



## Blu Rose

Should I start a Pok?mon Ruby run in The Blog Tree because of OR/AS release?


----------



## Thunder

Danielkang2 said:


> Thunder what other green collectible do you want to see?



Anything as long as I don't have to make it with Jas0n critiquing me every step of the way.



C a l l a w a y said:


> Guess who ZR388 is.



It's gotta be the demon midget.



Meijin Kurito said:


> what is your favorite gundam?



Let's see... Sandrock/Sandrock Kai, Dragon Gundam, Exia, Dynames, Astray Red Frame, Kshatriya and Sinanju are probably on top of that list. Can't decide.



Blu Rose said:


> Should I start a Pok?mon Ruby run in The Blog Tree because of OR/AS release?



I'd have expected a Sapphire run given your name.


----------



## Blu Rose

Thunder said:


> I'd have expected a Sapphire run given your name.



OKAY GOT IT LET'S DO THIS THING


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> It's gotta be the demon midget.



He know what up.


----------



## Danielkang2

When is the Interest option coming back? I really miss my 25 bells a day.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Danielkang2 said:


> When is the Interest option coming back? I really miss my 25 bells a day.



Ask The Staff: *Non site-related questions!*

Use the other thread for these questions. Or just stop asking because you're not going to get an answer on this particular question.


----------



## Blu Rose

Is AC: NL really worth the thirty dollars?
Or should I continue saving up for Pok?mon OR/AS?


----------



## Aradai

Blu Rose said:


> Is AC: NL really worth the thirty dollars?
> Or should I continue saving up for Pok?mon OR/AS?



30?! I bought it for 40 dollars plus tax. :/


----------



## Gabby

3 questions for everyone

1. Is Michael Jackson really dead, or is it all a ruse, and he will be back in 2015?
2. If you were the president of the United States for one day, what would you do? (We're pretending congress doesn't exist and you have pretty much full power)
3. Do you believe in asteroids?


----------



## Justin

Gabby said:


> 3 questions for everyone
> 
> 1. Is Michael Jackson really dead, or is it all a ruse, and he will be back in 2015?
> 2. If you were the president of the United States for one day, what would you do? (We're pretending congress doesn't exist and you have pretty much full power)
> 3. Do you believe in asteroids?



1. the CIA killed him
2. outlaw walt disney world
3. no


----------



## lazuli

why do you, admin justin numpty, have only 91 bells displayed
and why is it called san fransokyo thats so dUMB


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Justin said:


> 1. the CIA killed him
> 2. outlaw walt disney world
> 3. no



Why Disneyland is the inferior one


----------



## lazuli

dear admin justin numpty,
.
.
.
.
may i punch you *pls*


----------



## Goth

will you be buying the new Pokemon games?

personally I don't buy the remakes


----------



## Prof Gallows

No.


Also, MAJORA'S MASK!


----------



## Goth

Do you miss Jen

Do you play mafia


----------



## Greninja

Justin have you seen big hero 6?


----------



## Goth

[indiegogo]408132[/indiegogo]

please donate for this wonderful cause


----------



## Trent the Paladin

GaMERCaT said:


> [indiegogo]408132[/indiegogo]
> 
> please donate for this wonderful cause



That cause ended over a year ago, unless I'm missing the joke.


----------



## Gandalf

Tom said:


> That cause ended over a year ago, unless I'm missing the joke.



The joke is that I'm still waiting for my damn town tour.


----------



## nard

Favorite Nintendo franchise?


other than animal crossing


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Gandalf said:


> The joke is that I'm still waiting for my damn town tour.



You got modded instead!!!! /s


----------



## Horus

When is Ben getting his town tour?
#justice4ben


----------



## Locket

Why did no one answer my last question?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Fuzzling said:


> Favorite Nintendo franchise?
> 
> 
> other than animal crossing



The Legend of Zelda, most of the Mario games(including Mario Kart, Smash Bros), and even though I only have two of the games in the series F-Zero was always a favorite of mine. I wish they'd make a new one considering most people know who Captain Falcon is due to Smash Bros.


----------



## Kaiaa

Gandalf said:


> The joke is that I'm still waiting for my damn town tour.



Funny I am too.


----------



## oath2order

Kaiaa said:


> Funny I am too.





Gandalf said:


> The joke is that I'm still waiting for my damn town tour.



You two are mods; you should be doing *my* town tour ;P


----------



## Blu Rose

Why do we live in a yellow submarine?


----------



## Cuppycakez

Blu Rose said:


> Why do we live in a yellow submarine?



  got me singing that darn song now!


----------



## Locket

Who is on a banning spree? All of you or just one?


----------



## Blu Rose

Star Fire said:


> Who is on a banning spree? All of you or just one?



I believe Jas0n got permission from Justin to ban numerous members because of the chaos on this:

http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?239064-How-to-get-grades-up

If I wasn't supposed to share that I'm sorry


----------



## Locket

That was very entertaining.


----------



## Leela

I did wonder why so many people have bans...

QUESTIONS~ 

Mods, what kind of music do you like?
Favourite book? (if any)
How many towns do you have on ACNL?


----------



## fuzzybug

Do you get paid? (Is that okay to ask? lol)

Are you treated differently because you are mods?
Do you want to throw a snowman down five flights of stairs?
How do I color the text above my avatar or change it to a new font?
Favorite 1-time only collectible?
Favorite collectible?


----------



## Greninja

Do any of u like watching once upon a time?


----------



## oath2order

fuzzybug said:


> Are you treated differently because you are mods?



I can answer this. Yes I treat them differently because they are mods. I fear them. FEARRRR


----------



## Prof Gallows

Leela said:


> Mods, what kind of music do you like?
> Favourite book? (if any)
> How many towns do you have on ACNL?





fuzzybug said:


> Do you get paid? (Is that okay to ask? lol)
> 
> Are you treated differently because you are mods?
> Do you want to throw a snowman down five flights of stairs?
> How do I color the text above my avatar or change it to a new font?
> Favorite 1-time only collectible?
> Favorite collectible?



Music: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...d-questions!&p=3663927&viewfull=1#post3663927


My favorite book is Howl's Moving Castle.
I only have one town on NL.(You can have more than one?)


Some people do treat you differently for being a mod. Some people are nice about it and others think it's their job to harass and act like a jerk because they're cool and standing up to the authority on the site lol

Think the better question would be, 'How would you build a snowman five flights up?'

You buy the usertitle color change from the shop.

The bell bag.

The bell bag.


----------



## Cheza

Have any pets, if so what are they and what you name them?


----------



## PandaNikita

Prof Gallows said:


> -Snip-



Where did you get your Majora's Mask signature from? D:


----------



## Blu Rose

Have you been blessed by our lord and savior Cheesus Crust recently?



Spoiler:  



I feel as if I have:



Spoiler: Here's why


----------



## Prof Gallows

PandaNikita said:


> Where did you get your Majora's Mask signature from? D:



It's just official artwork that I cropped down to fit the sig limits. You can probably find the original bigger image by image searching my sig on google.


----------



## Leela

Prof Gallows said:


> Music: http://www.belltreeforums.com/showt...d-questions!&p=3663927&viewfull=1#post3663927
> 
> 
> My favorite book is Howl's Moving Castle.
> *I only have one town on NL.(You can have more than one?)*
> 
> 
> Some people do treat you differently for being a mod. Some people are nice about it and others think it's their job to harass and act like a jerk because they're cool and standing up to the authority on the site lol
> 
> Think the better question would be, 'How would you build a snowman five flights up?'
> 
> You buy the usertitle color change from the shop.
> 
> The bell bag.
> 
> The bell bag.



I meant on different game cards  I wish you _could_ have multiple towns one one game card.


----------



## PandaNikita

Prof Gallows said:


> It's just official artwork that I cropped down to fit the sig limits. You can probably find the original bigger image by image searching my sig on google.


Thank you for telling me! It looks awesome


----------



## oath2order

Why is Jer so ickle?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

(08:17:24) Jer: Ask Kaiaa lol


----------



## radical6

worst game U have ever played?


----------



## lazuli

pepsi or coca cola? (hint: answer will always be coca cola)


----------



## Justin

justice said:


> worst game U have ever played?



steel diver


----------



## Caius

computertrash said:


> pepsi or coca cola? (hint: answer will always be coca cola)



Pepsi.


----------



## Aradai

how much do u love wooper


----------



## Caius

Aradai said:


> how much do u love wooper



I have 269 woopers in pokemon diamond.


----------



## Aradai

ZR388 said:


> I have 269 woopers in pokemon diamond.



Jesus Christ that's a strong devotion.


----------



## Danielkang2

Best 3ds game and Best Wii U game you have ever played.


----------



## Caius

Aradai said:


> Jesus Christ that's a strong devotion.



I decided to breed them. Starting with one wooper and one ditto, I trained my baby woopers to find who was the strongest. Of the two I bred them together to continue the line of wooplets and create the ultrawoop which would be virtually unstoppable. 

I'm not kidding. I got lost so I started wooper breeding.


----------



## Aradai

ZR388 said:


> I decided to breed them. Starting with one wooper and one ditto, I trained my baby woopers to find who was the strongest. Of the two I bred them together to continue the line of wooplets and create the ultrawoop which would be virtually unstoppable.
> 
> I'm not kidding. I got lost so I started wooper breeding.
> 
> [/QUOTE]is this pok?mon government force training that you're doing or what.
> those look like some deadly woopers. lead your wooper army to victory.


----------



## Caius

Aradai said:


> is this pok?mon government force training that you're doing or what.
> those look like some deadly woopers. lead your wooper army to victory.



Follow your dreams woopers.


----------



## Lio Fotia

I saw a wooper plush on Amazon yesterday


----------



## Wishy_The_Star

If an account has been inactive for a certain amount of time, can it be deleted?

If so, what is the time frame  ?

(Not asking because I want to be inactive, I want someones username and they havent been on in like a year ;( )

- - - Post Merge - - -

And i didnt know where to ask this, im sorry!


----------



## Goth

Wishy_The_Star said:


> If an account has been inactive for a certain amount of time, can it be deleted?
> 
> If so, what is the time frame  ?
> 
> (Not asking because I want to be inactive, I want someones username and they havent been on in like a year ;( )



Jake.

Why doesn't Jermey just give himself one of each of the collectibles


----------



## Stevey Queen

Wishy_The_Star said:


> If an account has been inactive for a certain amount of time, can it be deleted?
> 
> If so, what is the time frame  ?
> 
> (Not asking because I want to be inactive, I want someones username and they havent been on in like a year ;( )
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> And i didnt know where to ask this, im sorry!



I'm fairly positive the answer is no. No one gets deleted ever


----------



## Deermie

I'm pretty new here, read the rules and FAQ, yet I still have a question that needs to be cleared up.

I know trading real life goods for stuff in-game isn't allowed, but does art count? Like, if I advertised doodles for in game stuff as a trade, is that against the rules?

Just curious, because I saw a thread like that just yesterday and thought it was a neat idea, but now I can't find it. So just wondering if it got deleted or something.


----------



## Aradai

Deermie said:


> I'm pretty new here, read the rules and FAQ, yet I still have a question that needs to be cleared up.
> 
> I know trading real life goods for stuff in-game isn't allowed, but does art count? Like, if I advertised doodles for in game stuff as a trade, is that against the rules?
> 
> Just curious, because I saw a thread like that just yesterday and thought it was a neat idea, but now I can't find it. So just wondering if it got deleted or something.



a lot of people do that, actually. I'm pretty sure it's ok.


----------



## lazuli

dear staff
what do you think homestuck is about just from this flash here


----------



## Mr. Marowak

Hey staff, I have a question.

What, in your opinion, is the best way to move villagers out? I haven't had any luck doing it on my own, so I'm looking for tips on it


----------



## RedTropicalPeachyFish

- edit -
I think I posted to wrong place, sorry!


----------



## Thunder

Mr. Marowak said:


> Hey staff, I have a question.
> 
> What, in your opinion, is the best way to move villagers out? I haven't had any luck doing it on my own, so I'm looking for tips on it



I've noticed liking a villager is the best way to get them to move out.


----------



## Gifted

I just started, and I am trying to post a new Topic, trying to get a Princess Chest.
But I don't see a New Topic button.

Am I supposed to wait a certain ammount of time?


----------



## starlark

Does it bother any of you #TBT is Throwback Thursday?


----------



## Gregriii

Will the mods make one day a meeting?


----------



## Songbird

If you had a bouncy ball and the ability to break the ceiling, would you break the ceiling, play with the bouncy ball, or break the ceiling WITH the bouncy ball?


----------



## Thunder

Gifted said:


> I just started, and I am trying to post a new Topic, trying to get a Princess Chest.
> But I don't see a New Topic button.
> 
> Am I supposed to wait a certain ammount of time?



There shouldn't be any kind of post or time limit (and if there is, I'm probably just being forgetful)

When you enter a board like Re-Tail, the option should be there in the top left.



starlark said:


> Does it bother any of you #TBT is Throwback Thursday?



Free advertising!



Gregriii said:


> Will the mods make one day a meeting?



Are you referring to some sort of real life meet-up event? Because I really doubt that'd happen.



Songbird said:


> If you had a bouncy ball and the ability to break the ceiling, would you break the ceiling, play with the bouncy ball, or break the ceiling WITH the bouncy ball?



Yes.


----------



## Zane

When will Thunder get a green balloon for his line up


----------



## starlark

Thunder said:


> Yes.



Thunder, you rebel


----------



## Cuppycakez

Zane said:


> When will Thunder get a green balloon for his line up



Maybe I'll gift him one in a minute.


----------



## Zane

Cuppycakez said:


> Maybe I'll gift him one in a minute.



don't steal my thunder

hahah there was no way to get through this sentence without making a pun :l


----------



## DarkOnyx

Pandora or Spotify?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Zane said:


> don't steal my thunder
> 
> hahah there was no way to get through this sentence without making a pun :l



What?I thought Thunder was mine?;(


----------



## Jeremy

starlark said:


> Does it bother any of you #TBT is Throwback Thursday?



Yes because we used the acronym first.


----------



## Goth

what happened to Jen?


----------



## Caius

GaMERCaT said:


> what happened to Jen?



Nothing really happened to her. She's doing well the last I heard.


----------



## Beardo

Who's the sexiest staff member, in your opinion?


----------



## Caius

Beardo said:


> Who's the sexiest staff member, in your opinion?



Jason, definitely.


----------



## Murray

who is sexiest non-staff member


----------



## Caius

Murray said:


> who is sexiest non-staff member



That question is a loaded gun I'm not ready to fire.


----------



## Murray

ZR388 said:


> That question is a loaded gun I'm not ready to fire.



good answer


----------



## Goth

who is Jeremy-Chan?


----------



## 190candy

Hello is there a way to ask personally, cus I might sound stupid when I ask my question.


----------



## Prof Gallows

190candy said:


> Hello, I made an account (cecifromsweetown( one t only) or something like that) on tbtf on my laptop but now I use my phone a lot more for internet purposes . the problem is I forgot the password and username from the account do you think you guys can send the information to my email?



http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?15668-Ceci-in-Sweettown-XD


This account?


----------



## Jas0n

ZR388 said:


> Jason, definitely.



SINCE WHEN WAS THIS THE CASE


----------



## 190candy

Yes and I guess its to late to ask personally, 

- - - Post Merge - - -



Prof Gallows said:


> http://www.belltreeforums.com/member.php?15668-Ceci-in-Sweettown-XD
> 
> 
> This account?


Yes

- - - Post Merge - - -



190candy said:


> Yes and I guess its to late to ask personally,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Yes



Umm...hello?


----------



## oath2order

190candy said:


> Yes and I guess its to late to ask personally,
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> Yes
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> Umm...hello?



You just quoted this exact post


----------



## Greninja

What birthday bells are back?!?!


----------



## Rasha

why do png images get resized when we post them?


----------



## Murray

R-Cookies said:


> why do png images get resized when we post them?



How are you posting them, with  tags or uploading?

[SIZE=1]also wrong thread woops[/SIZE]


----------



## Rasha

OMG I JUST read the full thread title XD
lol edited


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Have you ever met another mod off the internet?


----------



## Cory

Do you like sonic fan art?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Apple2012 said:


> Have you ever met another mod off the internet?



Just from TBT? Yeah.




Cory said:


> Do you like sonic fan art?



Only if it's a speed painting.


----------



## Justin

Cory said:


> Do you like sonic fan art?



There's nothing worse.


----------



## Justin

Apple2012 said:


> Have you ever met another mod off the internet?



Other TBT members yes, not anyone on staff...yet.


----------



## Caius

Justin said:


> Other TBT members yes, not anyone on staff...yet.



>Yet. 

I've met former staff while they were still on the staff. I've also met a couple members offline.


----------



## Beardo

Most annoying questions you get asked?


----------



## Bulerias

Apple2012 said:


> Have you ever met another mod off the internet?



Yep. I've met DarthGohan1, Sporge27, and Mino.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Dear staff,

Do you have any imaginary pets (like fruits and vegetables as pets)? I have pet apples in my room. What kind of pets do you have?

Also, how well-behaved are they? My pet apples who stay out of the bowl are really nice and harmless, while the ones in the bowl are naughty.


----------



## AustrailanBucket

What's the luckiest thing to happen to you eg: win the lottery


----------



## Caius

AustrailanBucket said:


> What's the luckiest thing to happen to you eg: win the lottery



I didn't die last year.



Apple2012 said:


> Dear staff,
> 
> Do you have any imaginary pets (like fruits and vegetables as pets)? I have pet apples in my room. What kind of pets do you have?
> 
> Also, how well-behaved are they? My pet apples who stay out of the bowl are really nice and harmless, while the ones in the bowl are naughty.



I stopped having imaginary friends around the age of 12.



Beardo said:


> Most annoying questions you get asked?



All of them.



Bulerias said:


> Yep. I've met DarthGohan1, Sporge27, and Mino.



And not me? Wtf man.


----------



## blackmoor17

Why I can't post on anything here at this site? It always says until a moderator has approved. All I can do is send PMs.


----------



## Cory

Justin said:


> There's nothing worse.


Do you like this?


----------



## Caius

Cory what the hell


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Have you rode the Twilight Zone: Tower of Terror?

What are your favorite roller coasters?


----------



## Caius

Apple2012 said:


> Have you rode the Twilight Zone: Tower of Terror?
> 
> What are your favorite roller coasters?



The tower of terror at disney? My dad worked on billboards and stuff on it that I was more interested in than the ride itself. 

Rollercoasters: The hulk probably.


----------



## Prof Gallows

Not really a fan of the tower of terror. I'm more into actual rollercoasters like ZR mentioned. The Hulk and the Dueling Dragons(think it's called Dragon Challenge now?) at Universal is up there in my favorites, Rock'n Rollercoaster at Hollywood Studios and Everest in Animal Kingdom if we are gonna stick to Disney.

The Beast at Kings Island is fun too but I dislocated my jaw on it once.

There are probably more I can think of but those are my favorites.


----------



## Murray

Who is your most treasured motherly figure Beyonc? or Michelle Obama?

[SIZE=-2]ps the correct answer is beyonce[/SIZE]


----------



## Caius

I have no mom.


----------



## Murray

ZR388 said:


> I have no mom.



I do


----------



## Cory

ZR388 said:


> Cory what the hell



huehuue


----------



## Bluedressblondie

What do you think of this?




			
				          said:
			
		

> I need chocolate to function.


----------



## lunathenia

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## lars708

How many times may i bump a post?

- - - Post Merge - - -



lars708 said:


> How many times may i bump a post?



Oh wrong thread, nevermind then hahah!


----------



## lazuli

Jake. said:


> I think u need *480,000* tbt bells to join



dam,,,

=

@staff bring back tbt sims 4


----------



## Beardo

In terms of villagers, who would you pick, Rowan or Lyman?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Beardo said:


> In terms of villagers, who would you pick, Rowan or Lyman?



I had to look them up lol.

I'm not a fan of either but I guess Rowan, just because I can't really get behind bright green koalas with unibrows.


----------



## m12

Who would win in a pit fight, Jamie or Justin?

PS: Jamie can only use a kaleidoscope baton as a weapon.


----------



## Caius

m12 said:


> Who would win in a pit fight, Jamie or Justin?
> 
> PS: Jamie can only use a kaleidoscope baton as a weapon.



All I'd have to do is aggro Justin by reminding him how thirsty he is, then break his spirit by showing off moto360 bling.


----------



## toxapex

Did any of the mods get infractions/warnings/bans before becoming mods? (idk whether this goes in the other ask thread or not)


----------



## Caius

tokayseye said:


> Did any of the mods get infractions/warnings/bans before becoming mods? (idk whether this goes in the other ask thread or not)



This thread's fine. 

I was banned within a few days of joining. Never gotten a warning or infraction though.


----------



## Prof Gallows

ZR388 said:


> This thread's fine.
> 
> I was banned within a few days of joining. Never gotten a warning or infraction though.



You joined at a pretty awkward time though. Things weren't really going well at the time lol.

I've received a few warnings and was temp-banned around the same time as ZR388. Though admittedly I wasn't helping the situation at the time and she just caught up in the middle of it.


----------



## Caius

Prof Gallows said:


> You joined at a pretty awkward time though. Things weren't really going well at the time lol.
> 
> I've received a few warnings and was temp-banned around the same time as ZR388. Though admittedly I wasn't helping the situation at the time and she just caught up in the middle of it.



And that's why we're besties


----------



## Justin

ZR388 said:


> All I'd have to do is aggro Justin by reminding him how thirsty he is, then break his spirit by showing off moto360 bling.



You've got me all figured out



tokayseye said:


> Did any of the mods get infractions/warnings/bans before becoming mods? (idk whether this goes in the other ask thread or not)



I was banned for a couple years haha


----------



## oath2order

Jubs y dont u love me


----------



## toxapex

Justin said:


> You've got me all figured out
> 
> 
> 
> I was banned for a couple years haha



What the heck did you do that got you banned for a couple years omg


----------



## Caius

tokayseye said:


> What the heck did you do that got you banned for a couple years omg



It was a different time.


----------



## Stevey Queen

tokayseye said:


> What the heck did you do that got you banned for a couple years omg



He said the Z word.


----------



## Murray

What colour is Birdo?


----------



## Thunder

Murray said:


> What colour is Birdo?



she ain't ****ing red


----------



## Alienfish

Murray said:


> What colour is Birdo?



pink?


----------



## starlark

what's the point in splatoon
what's the point in
what's the point??


----------



## Jarrad

starlark said:


> what's the point in splatoon
> what's the point in
> what's the point??



in case u didnt already know splatoon is a game

games are meant to be played to provide entertainment

aka for fun


----------



## Chris

starlark said:


> what's the point in splatoon
> what's the point in
> what's the point??



To make a big mess.


----------



## Trundle

starlark said:


> what's the point in splatoon
> what's the point in
> what's the point??



to spray your ink over your enemies


----------



## PaperLuigi3

The staff are being held hostage by an alien race. They are kept in a big room together and they're only fed spaghetti and water for their nourishment. Which staff member is the most likely to save the day?


----------



## Cory

starlark said:


> what's the point in splatoon
> what's the point in
> what's the point??



To waste $60


----------



## sherlockholmes

what are items


----------



## BerryPop

Squid or Kid?


----------



## MayorSebii

how does this bells transfer or redeem thing work?


----------



## Lio Fotia

Red Velvet or German Chocolate?


----------



## Blu Rose

i haven't actively participated in the forums for a while so which disney movie is fav now?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Callaway said:


> Red Velvet or German Chocolate?



Red velvet. Chocolate is gross.




Blu Rose said:


> i haven't actively participated in the forums for a while so which disney movie is fav now?



Probably Big Hero 6?


----------



## DaCoSim

What is your fav tv show?


----------



## Prof Gallows

DaCoSim said:


> What is your fav tv show?



Hmm.. right now I'm really into Gravity Falls. Extremely excited for season 2 to continue this or next month.

I don't really watch a lot of TV. Mostly youtube and streaming sites.


----------



## Alienfish

Anyone of you guys into M*A*S*H? (film, book or series or all three, or two, or one)


----------



## Ashuro

Will there be another New leaf town or house contest ?


----------



## Mekan1

What is your favorite harry potter movie and favorite harry potter book. I personally like book 3 and movie 5


----------



## Prof Gallows

Mekan1 said:


> What is your favorite harry potter movie and favorite harry potter book. I personally like book 3 and movie 5



Half Blood Prince, book and movie.


----------



## Beardo

How many of you are doing Smash Camp?


----------



## Forek

MayorSebii said:


> how does this bells transfer or redeem thing work?



I don't think redeeming bells works anymore. It seems to be something where you win a prize from an official tbt game and it gave you bells? Transferring bells is simple, you click on the person you want to transfer to's bells. Right under the posts thing. Then you press the amount you want to transfer and then press submit. All on the currency tab.


----------



## LaCie

Someone is trying to hack into my account what can I do to stop this?


----------



## DarthGohan1

Hi staff, I have a question. How do I become an admin? I've never been able to figure out how to. To this day I'm perplexed.


----------



## Forek

DarthGohan1 said:


> Hi staff, I have a question. How do I become an admin? I've never been able to figure out how to. To this day I'm perplexed.



Pretty sure there were a couple before, but now only Jubs (Justin) amd Jer are admins. Before it was based off of helpfulness and such? Now don't think they do that anymore. Pretty sure only mods are candidates for being admins. If they are gonna make another one.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Forek said:


> Pretty sure there were a couple before, but now only Jubs (Justin) amd Jer are admins. Before it was based off of helpfulness and such? Now don't think they do that anymore. Pretty sure only mods are candidates for being admins. If they are gonna make another one.


Not sure if that whooshed or you're trying to roll with the joke here... Darth here was an old mod.


----------



## Forek

Tom said:


> Not sure if that whooshed or you're trying to roll with the joke here... Darth here was an old mod.


----------



## Alice

Tom said:


> Not sure if that whooshed or you're trying to roll with the joke here... Darth here was an old mod.



That whooshed.


----------



## Forek

Tom said:


> Not sure if that whooshed or you're trying to roll with the joke here... Darth here was an old mod.



nothin to see here folks


----------



## Prof Gallows

Forek said:


> nothin to see here folks



Also this is the Ask the Staff thread, not the Information Desk. Please don't answer our questions for us.


----------



## Forek

i knew that 


ok to keep on topic


do the staff know each other irl or no


----------



## Ashtot

hi i was wondering if its confirmed that i am the new mod? thanks


----------



## Prof Gallows

Forek said:


> i knew that
> 
> 
> ok to keep on topic
> 
> 
> do the staff know each other irl or no



IRL?

Do you mean have we ever met each other or are we close off of the site?


----------



## Forek

Yeah met each other irl or close with them irl


----------



## matt

Will Tina give me her villager amiibo?


----------



## Prof Gallows

Forek said:


> Yeah met each other irl or close with them irl



Yeah most of us are pretty close off of the site. Some of us would do 12+ hour Civ games a while back and I know Justin and Jason play Heroes of the Storm quite often now a days.


----------



## Ashtot

so who is the smartest mod guys


----------



## Azza

Sooo, If you wanted a username, but someone has taken it, BUT they haven't been active for like over five years, woukd you be able to ask a mod if they could "change" (either delete their account or temporarily change their username) their profile so that you could use it?


----------



## Alienfish

Azza said:


> Sooo, If you wanted a username, but someone has taken it, BUT they haven't been active for like over five years, woukd you be able to ask a mod if they could "change" (either delete their account or temporarily change their username) their profile so that you could use it?



I actually asked this before because I wanted "Noire" before and iirc they won't do anything about it now if I took it correctly. I really hope they do add this though cause it's annoying if someone hasn't been on since 2011 and you can't grab the name. But I guess it's like IF they come back or something.

- - - Post Merge - - -

not trying to mini-mod just providing some info. and some background to my old username lel.. (but that's how you write noir(e) in katakana anyways). if some staff has a better answer, go ahead for all means.


----------



## Azza

Okay thank you!


----------



## Alienfish

Yeah, staff could probably give you better info, just providing the info cause this would be nice to have as well. I understand some *might* come back but to be honest this has also been a pet peeves of mine cause if they haven't been on for like 4-5 years I highly doubt they will come back regularly.. or I don't know.


----------



## Blu Rose

What happened to the TBT I used to know?

You know, the one that was a bit less fun and exciting (Even if I'm a bit less active now than I was when I joined).


----------



## Jake

Blu Rose said:


> What happened to the TBT I used to know?
> 
> You know, the one that was a bit less fun and exciting (Even if I'm a bit less active now than I was when I joined).



It died back in 2011/2012, aka tbts prime years


----------



## Azza

Jake. said:


> aka tbts prime years



That's kind of impossible, I wasn't here back then.


----------



## Rasha

Jake. said:


> It died back in 2011/2012, aka tbts prime years



translation: back when I was still young and beautiful


----------



## Awesomeness1230

Are any of the staff staff on a different website?


----------



## Zanessa

Just thought this would be interesting to share during the Fire Festival.. 
#confirmed


----------



## Chris

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Are any of the staff staff on a different website?



Quite a lot in the past, actually - sites dedicated to writing, gaming, music, graphics & web design, etc. I stepped down from the majority due to eventual disinterest, or they were closed. Right now I just contribute to TBT and a writing community (where I've been a member since 2006, and a mod since 2010).


----------



## Dinosaurz

ZanessaGaily said:


> Just thought this would be interesting to share during the Fire Festival..
> #confirmed



Lmao I screenshot that too.


----------



## Miele

I have an interesting question. I always ask this to ppl cause I like to know what they say. 
Question: if you could time travel, would you travel to the past or future? And why?
Also! If you do time travel to the past, what era do you want to visit?


----------



## Chris

irlghost said:


> I have an interesting question. I always ask this to ppl cause I like to know what they say.
> Question: if you could time travel, would you travel to the past or future? And why?
> Also! If you do time travel to the past, what era do you want to visit?



Japan, late 16th century. I'd love to have seen Oda Nobunaga in the flesh. Then quickly escape back to the present before I die. It's not somewhere I'd want to stay for very long. 

For something far more recent - London, late 1970s/early 1980s. I love the New Romantic movement.


----------



## Alienfish

Slammint said:


> Lmao I screenshot that too.



lel im in the screenshot.


----------



## cornimer

Awesomeness1230 said:


> Are any of the staff staff on a different website?



Adding onto this question, is Justin the same Justin that made the Insider sites?


----------



## Justin

VanessaMay18 said:


> Adding onto this question, is Justin the same Justin that made the Insider sites?



Insider sites? I'm not sure what you mean, so I suppose the answer is probably no.


----------



## cornimer

Justin said:


> Insider sites? I'm not sure what you mean, so I suppose the answer is probably no.



WebkinzInsider, BearvilleInsider, etc.

Because the admin of those is also Justin.  It's a weird coincidence if you're not the same person.  XD


----------



## Rasha

a totally original question: is it fun being a moderator?
and don't you guys sometimes feel like you want to actually participate in the activities you make (for the lack of better wording) like the tbt events?


----------



## Flopunny

Do you like Ghirahim?


----------



## Caius

R-Cookies said:


> a totally original question: is it fun being a moderator?
> and don't you guys sometimes feel like you want to actually participate in the activities you make (for the lack of better wording) like the tbt events?



Not staff anymore, but I can lend my ten cents. Mods usually can't participate in events that are being run for a few reasons, namely unfairness or having access to answers. As for it being fun.. it had its ups and downs.


----------



## Thunder

Caius said:


> Not staff anymore, but I can lend my ten cents. Mods usually can't participate in events that are being run for a few reasons, namely unfairness or having access to answers. As for it being fun.. it had its ups and downs.



i remember having to intervene in an auction because two people were fighting over punchy, i'd probably consider that a down.


----------



## Jacob

How long did ya'll spend on the site before becoming staff?


----------



## Caius

Thunder said:


> i remember having to intervene in an auction because two people were fighting over punchy, i'd probably consider that a down.



Good times, good times.


----------



## Jas0n

Jacob_lawall said:


> How long did ya'll spend on the site before becoming staff?



About 5 years, but I was staff in the IRC long before being staff on the forums.


----------



## Farobi

unmod andyb and prof gallows in steam group ?? they're still mods there.
http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN


----------



## Jas0n

Farobi said:


> unmod andyb and prof gallows in steam group ?? they're still mods there.
> http://steamcommunity.com/groups/TBTGN



I don't think it's much of an issue. We haven't exactly used that group for anything in a long time.


----------



## Alienfish

Jas0n said:


> I don't think it's much of an issue. We haven't exactly used that group for anything in a long time.



Yeah, I could tell still it's fun to see who are in the group since I use Steam a lot.

And yeah me neither, as long as you are on TBT or have been I guess


----------



## Bowie

Did Justin force you all into using those new avatars?


----------



## Jas0n

Bowie said:


> Did Justin force you all into using those new avatars?



Him & Kaitlin are the ones to blame I think.


----------



## Justin

Bowie said:


> Did Justin force you all into using those new avatars?



Well...we changed Jeremy's and Ben's for them so......


----------



## LambdaDelta

Super late I know, but by any chance could I get this negative rating removed?

I sent in a report about it a while back (specifically the automated PM, as I couldn't find a button to report the rating itself in the feedback page), since I am close to 100% positive I have never interacted with this person ever. And have certainly never interacted with them in an online session.


----------



## Murray

LambdaDelta said:


> Super late I know, but by any chance could I get this negative rating removed?
> 
> I sent in a report about it a while back (specifically the automated PM, as I couldn't find a button to report the rating itself in the feedback page), since I am close to 100% positive I have never interacted with this person ever. And have certainly never interacted with them in an online session.



Sent you a PM.

Also ps this kinda stuff should go in the other ask thread


----------



## LambdaDelta

Murray said:


> Sent you a PM.
> 
> Also ps this kinda stuff should go in the other ask thread



Alright, will make a note of that for future reference.

tbh I was unsure if it'd go here or there since I more consider "site related" to be specifically for the forums as a whole and not individual account related problems. though I can see how it'd be considered as such


----------



## Beardo

Why is Fleur so cool?


----------



## Murray

Beardo said:


> Why is Fleur so cool?



who is fleur


----------



## oath2order

Murray said:


> who is fleur



http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Fleur_Delacour


This is Fleur.


----------



## lazuli

would you smooch a ghost ?


----------



## Beardo

oath2order said:


> http://harrypotter.wikia.com/wiki/Fleur_Delacour
> 
> 
> This is Fleur.



Close enough


----------



## Xerolin

Do any of you know each other irl?


----------



## Oblivia

Mettaton said:


> would you smooch a ghost ?



Are we talking about like in the Patrick Swayze movie?  Because I'd be all over that.



KawaiiLotus said:


> Do any of you know each other irl?



None of the current staff have met in person, unless marathon Skype sessions count.


----------



## Damniel

Do you guys like Shrek?


----------



## Murray

Call me Daniel said:


> Do you guys like Shrek?



yes


----------



## milkday

which is better: a bear or a honey badger? also favourite poem?


----------



## uwuzumakii

Are you guys God?


----------



## Oblivia

kisskissfall-inlove said:


> which is better: a bear or a honey badger? also favourite poem?



My cat Chuck is a honey badger so I'll go with that.  

I don't know if it counts as a proper poem but I've always been partial to the Desiderata.



BluePikachu47 said:


> Are you guys God?



Nah, I'm a lowly mortal though I often deify myself in my daydreams.


----------



## uwuzumakii

Also, one serious question, are there going to be any more Golden Eggs?


----------



## Nova452

Can a staff disable this account, and un-ban the account name: Prevising ?


----------



## Chris

Nova452 said:


> Can a staff disable this account, and un-ban the account name: Prevising ?



No, we don't allow users to move accounts - especially not for the reason you want to.


----------



## Nova452

Tina said:


> No, we don't allow users to move accounts - especially not for the reason you want to.



Well than do I have to first disable this one and create a new one?


----------



## Chris

Nova452 said:


> Well than do I have to first disable this one and create a new one?



No, you don't get to move accounts. You need to stick with this one.


----------



## sej

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## Nova452

Tina said:


> No, you don't get to move accounts. You need to stick with this one.



Could you perhaps look into the negative feedback on my account? I paid him for my mistake which you can check. But he hasn't removed it yet. Is this allowed?


----------



## Chris

Sej said:


> What do you want for Christmas?



A plane ticket. Failing that chocolate and stuffed animals are always good! The only thing I've actually asked for though is a hard drive for my Wii U.



Nova452 said:


> Could you perhaps look into the negative feedback on my account? I paid him for my mistake which you can check. But he hasn't removed it yet. Is this allowed?



PM me all the information you can (including any necessary links) and I'll look into it.


----------



## Hamilton

Why hasn't Justin changed his avi yet?


----------



## Goth

Am I everybody's favorite member


----------



## Heyden

are you guys planning an Easter Hunt for nexr year?


----------



## Chris

Haydenn said:


> are you guys planning an Easter Hunt for nexr year?



Currently unknown, even to us.


----------



## Nightmares

What's everyone's favourite books?


----------



## Chris

Nightmares said:


> What's everyone's favourite books?



My favourites are _Nineteen Eighty-Four_ by George Orwell and _Kafka on the Shore_ by Haruki Murakami.


----------



## Dinosaurz

What is your favourite christmas things? Like stockings, Presents, Hot Chocolate or what


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

Do you ever get _turnt_?


----------



## Murray

StarryWolf said:


> What is your favourite christmas things? Like stockings, Presents, Hot Chocolate or what



My favourite Christmas thing is the punch that my aunt makes every year. Unfortunately I wasn't home to have any this year but looking forward to next year!


----------



## Trundle

Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays?


----------



## Murray

Trundle said:


> Merry Christmas or Happy Holidays?



I say merry Christmas but my mother says happy Christmas for some reason o.0


----------



## jiny

What did you get for Christmas?


----------



## mintellect

Why did you guys want to become part of the staff?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Sugarella said:


> What did you get for Christmas?


Tea! ^^ And money.


Diancie Rose said:


> Why did you guys want to become part of the staff?


When I first became an active member, I felt welcome & like I was part of an amazing community, something I hadn't felt anywhere else on the internet. I wanted to become a mod to not only give back to said amazing community, but to make sure new members have the same experience I did.


----------



## brownboy102

Hey staff how ya' doin'


----------



## maounkhan

How do you make a poll post?


----------



## LELARGE2x

My name is LELARGE. I just joined this forum.


----------



## Alienfish

LaBelleFleur said:


> When I first became an active member, I felt welcome & like I was part of an amazing community, something I hadn't felt anywhere else on the internet. I wanted to become a mod to not only give back to said amazing community, but to make sure new members have the same experience I did.



This is actually interesting to read why people are part of staff/mod.. I mean I've been here for soon 2 ? years and might or might not been as active as I am now.. I don't think I would ever want to be a mod though. I mean I like the site but I prefer just posting casually and be a part of, as you said, an amazing community. Who know, this might change at some point but I think I'm a bit too hot-headed and shy for it(yes this is a weird combination, don't ask...)

All the best to the admins/mod/staff who do their very best to keep it up and you do a really really good work to keep the community going on. Also I like that the site is kinda close-knit (depending on how and where you post that's it) which fits me to the bone...


----------



## oath2order

Moko said:


> This is actually interesting to read why people are part of staff/mod.. I mean I've been here for soon 2 ? years and might or might not been as active as I am now.. I don't think I would ever want to be a mod though. I mean I like the site but I prefer just posting casually and be a part of, as you said, an amazing community. Who know, this might change at some point but I think I'm a bit too hot-headed and shy for it(yes this is a weird combination, don't ask...)
> 
> All the best to the admins/mod/staff who do their very best to keep it up and you do a really really good work to keep the community going on. Also I like that the site is kinda close-knit (depending on how and where you post that's it) which fits me to the bone...



You ****ing post everywhere so what are you on about


----------



## Alienfish

oath2order said:


> You ****ing post everywhere so what are you on about



A reply to her post? Lol. And I know I spend way too much time here but it's a good place so why not.


----------



## Squidward

Do you like your carrots raw or cooked?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Squidward said:


> Do you like your carrots raw or cooked?


Raw, with hummus for dipping. Yum. ^^


----------



## KarlaKGB

oath2order said:


> You ****ing post everywhere so what are you on about



'posting casually' takes on a whole new meaning xDDD


----------



## Goth

Does Jeremy love me?


----------



## oath2order

Moko said:


> but it's a good place



hahahahahahaha i can't stop laughing


----------



## Kittyinpink87

how come ya'll never post that much around the site?
you guys deserve to have fun here too.


----------



## Murray

Kittyinpink87 said:


> how come ya'll never post that much around the site?
> you guys deserve to have fun here too.



For me at least, apart from spending a fair chunk of time doing reports and other mod things, I've become a lot of self-concious about what I post. So as someone who mainly hangs around the lower half of the forum's boards I tend to shy away from 'posting for the sake of posting', more so now then in the past.


----------



## Chris

Kittyinpink87 said:


> how come ya'll never post that much around the site?
> you guys deserve to have fun here too.



I don't have much time for gaming due to being in my final semester of uni, so when I post casually it's mostly in Brewsters right now. I lurk in the Museum a lot too but don't post - I just look at all the pretty pictures and envy that I've no time to draw myself.


----------



## N e s s

Why is mafia dead


----------



## Chris

N e s s said:


> Why is mafia dead



Most of the regulars got sick of the people who would go inactive during a game or just messed around instead of actually contributing. Or just left the forum altogether. The summer 2014 mafia-binge seemed to burn a lot of people out and it just declined from there with a few occasional peaks here and there.


----------



## Damniel

Who's the coolest out of all of you


----------



## N e s s

Call me Daniel said:


> Who's the coolest out of all of you



Me


----------



## Blu Rose

LaBelleFleur said:


> Tea! ^^ And money.
> When I first became an active member, I felt welcome & like I was part of an amazing community, something I hadn't felt anywhere else on the internet. I wanted to become a mod to not only give back to said amazing community, but to make sure new members have the same experience I did.


I just realized that you joined after me.  This literally means that I am an old person on TBT.
Are there days when you just want to throw the towel?
You know, the towel that represents your account on TBT manifested as a tangible object?
And how you somehow, I don't know, manage to throw it off the 100th floor of some sort of building?
And want it to shatter into over 9000 pieces upon impact?


----------



## Trundle

Is it possible for one of the staff to create a theme for vB that makes TBT look like Zetaboards again? That would be really cool.


----------



## Nightmares

shet wrong place


----------



## Bowie

Got extremely bored and decided to create a 3D model of the TBT logo. Thoughts?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bowie said:


> Got extremely bored and decided to create a 3D model of the TBT logo. Thoughts?



Render it into an image or video for us so it looks nicer?

I've played around with Blender a little so could probably do one of those lame explosion animations if you send me the file.


----------



## Nightmares

Bowie said:


> Got extremely bored and decided to create a 3D model of the TBT logo. Thoughts?



That's looks nothing like it gr0s
Translation: looks exactly like it omg


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Nightmares said:


> That's looks nothing like it gr0s
> Translation: looks exactly like it omg



Meh. The letters look exactly the same from what I can tell. The image is a little small though.

...

Wait a minute!



Nightmares said:


> That's looks nothing like it gr0s
> Translation: looks exactly like it omg


----------



## Bowie

Well, I tried. That's just a view from the scene, not an actual render.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bowie said:


> Well, I tried. That's just a view from the scene, not an actual render.



Then why not do an actual render? It's only a few clicks away and won't take very long at all with something that simple.


----------



## Bowie

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Then why not do an actual render? It's only a few clicks away and won't take very long at all with something that simple.



I'll be doing a render of it when I get a model of the tree made.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bowie said:


> I'll be doing a render of it when I get a model of the tree made.



Good idea! I can't wait to see how it turns out!

Remember to texture your models.


----------



## Bowie

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Good idea! I can't wait to see how it turns out!
> 
> Remember to texture your models.



Will do!


----------



## Dy1an




----------



## Xerolin

Do Tina and Justin plan to marry each other?


----------



## Aronthaer

Xerolin said:


> Do Tina and Justin plan to marry each other?



if not, they totally should.


----------



## Trundle

jer do you still hold this opinion 
http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/single/?p=9046204&t=7451543


----------



## V-drift

What's good about knowing who are the top 10 people who posts in the forum? I mean, if we are doing the post by quality, shouldn't that be hidden to us and only view-able by admins?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

V-drift said:


> What's good about knowing who are the top 10 people who posts in the forum? I mean, if we are doing the post by quality, shouldn't that be hidden to us and only view-able by admins?



It gives the appearance that TBT is alive and well, encouraging new users because it's active. After all nobody wants to join a dead board, that's boring (even though I joined this place when it was dead  )


----------



## Alienfish

V-drift said:


> What's good about knowing who are the top 10 people who posts in the forum? I mean, if we are doing the post by quality, shouldn't that be hidden to us and only view-able by admins?



to see who's the #1 **** poster of the day(or ever) i guess.


----------



## V-drift

Tom said:


> It gives the appearance that TBT is alive and well, encouraging new users because it's active. After all nobody wants to join a dead board, that's boring (even though I joined this place when it was dead  )



I never though of it that way. Seems like a good way to know it is alive.



Moko said:


> to see who's the #1 **** poster of the day(or ever) i guess.



Erm... I suppose so. I just though if we should be doing post quality over quantity, I found it weird we pay attention to such a thing.


----------



## deezeecrossing

How can I use GIF signature if it says No in the settings underneath the Edit Signature page?

Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature: No


----------



## Oblivia

deezeecrossing said:


> How can I use GIF signature if it says No in the settings underneath the Edit Signature page?
> 
> Can Upload Animated GIF for Signature: No



Those settings at the bottom of the page don't matter.  Upload your .gif to an image hosting site like imgur.com, click "Insert Image" as shown, and paste the direct link in the provided box: 



Also, this thread is for asking non-site related questions for the staff to answer.  Questions about signatures should be in this thread, and this one is for general questions about the site.


----------



## deezeecrossing

Okay. i will try that, thank you.


----------



## Aronthaer

Oblivia, why are you so awesome pls tell me


----------



## Xerolin

restock?


----------



## Oblivia

Aronthaer said:


> Oblivia, why are you so awesome pls tell me



I can never tell when someone's being facetious with things like this. -_-

I'm really not that awesome, unless you happen to have an affinity for crazy cat ladies who never get haircuts.



Xerolin said:


> restock?



We cannot restock ourselves as we are not commodities.


----------



## aleshapie

Oblivia ~ do you use "facetious" often? I can honestly say, as many times as I have used that word in my speech, I have never seen it written...it looks weird...


----------



## Aronthaer

Oblivia said:


> I'm really not that awesome, unless you happen to have an affinity for crazy cat ladies who never get haircuts.



And what if I do? 

Jkjkjk

You are awesome though, your posts always manage to make me laugh.


----------



## Oblivia

aleshapie said:


> Oblivia ~ do you use "facetious" often? I can honestly say, as many times as I have used that word in my speech, I have never seen it written...it looks weird...



I think I do, actually... and now I'm going to be super mindful of it THANKS TO YOU.





Aronthaer said:


> And what if I do?
> 
> Jkjkjk
> 
> You are awesome though, your posts always manage to make me laugh.



Well shucks.  Glad I entertain you!


----------



## aleshapie

Oblivia said:


> I think I do, actually... and now I'm going to be super mindful of it THANKS TO YOU.




Always here to help!!


----------



## Bowie

Got bored and decided to make my own "style" for the forum. Thoughts?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Bowie said:


> Got bored and decided to make my own "style" for the forum. Thoughts?


Looks like a funeral for Porter...

Would work as an optional theme, but not a forced one.


----------



## Trundle

Bowie said:


> Got bored and decided to make my own "style" for the forum. Thoughts?



Looks like you're almost trying to mix The Woods theme with a playful and colorful AC theme. I suggest lightening it up, give less grey in the background image and it will help bring the colour contrast up. Think the AC themed 3DS XL

- - - Post Merge - - -

Give the tree leaves vibrant colours


----------



## Horus

Bowie said:


> Got bored and decided to make my own "style" for the forum. Thoughts?



You get a like for making it dark-ish.

Crit time. The perspective on the bus/train station doesn't make any sense when the tree and monkeyball are a front view. The wood texture is cool but doesn't fit in, it's like wood, grass, then animal crossing wood. The bokeh is odd because there's so much gray and so blurred that it looks like the aftermath of a parade in a silent hill game. All in all, the biggest problem is that there isn't any sort of theme to it and it's more of a collection of interesting things.

That said, it doesn't burn my eyes every time I look at it, like the current forum skin, so you're already doing better than the staff.


----------



## Bowie

Thanks for the advice! In my defense, I just made it for fun. It _does_ look a little depressing, now that I think about it.


----------



## gaydani

This is a kinda stupid question, but how do people do the drop down menus?


----------



## Oblivia

SaraliaMayor said:


> This is a kinda stupid question, but how do people do the drop down menus?



I assume you mean a spoiler?  If so, you'd write it like this:

[Spoiler=Not a spoiler]Hi![/spoiler]

Which looks like this at the end:


Spoiler: Not a spoiler



Hi!


Also, this is actually the (somewhat dead) thread for asking the site staff personal, non-site related questions.  Simple questions relating to the site belong here, just for future reference!


Anyone want to ask us some stuff?!


----------



## ramen.jpg

Why is this so dead when did this happen was this always this dead or


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

ramen.jpg said:


> Why is this so dead when did this happen was this always this dead or



There's currently 73 members online. It's busier in the evenings and during holidays.


----------



## alesha

Hey staff!

What's your favourite:
Chocolate?
Food?
Fruit?
Drink?
Pok?mon?
Also, do you like me?


I hope these are okay...


----------



## Trystin

I'm interested in knowing what all the staff asked Santa for for Christmas. I asked for the new galaxy 3DSXL and some chocolate covered coffee beans.


----------



## Chris

alesha said:


> Hey staff!
> 
> What's your favourite:
> Chocolate?
> Food?
> Fruit?
> Drink?
> Pok?mon?
> Also, do you like me?
> 
> 
> I hope these are okay...



Currently:

1) Milky Way Crispy Rolls 
2) Jalape?os 
3) Raspberries
4) Red velvet tea
5) Glaceon
6) I do indeed! <3



purpleunicorns said:


> I'm interested in knowing what all the staff asked Santa for for Christmas. I asked for the new galaxy 3DSXL and some chocolate covered coffee beans.



My folks paid for a tattoo as my gift. Had it finished a couple days ago.


----------



## ramen.jpg

Tina said:


> Currently:
> 
> 1) Milky Way Crispy Rolls
> 2) Jalape?os
> 3) Raspberries
> 4) Red velvet tea
> 5) Glaceon
> 6) I do indeed! <3
> 
> 
> 
> My folks paid for a tattoo as my gift. Had it finished a couple days ago.



You didn't answer my question I'm hella offended


----------



## Trystin

Tina said:
			
		

> My folks paid for a tattoo as my gift. Had it finished a couple days ago.



I remember, that was nice of them! Do you have any pictures of the finished product, or is it personal?


----------



## Oblivia

ramen.jpg said:


> Why is this so dead when did this happen was this always this dead or



I guess I haven't bothered to look back through and see if there are long periods of downtime, but I don't think it's always been this quiet!  Maybe people forgot about us... :|



alesha said:


> Hey staff!
> 
> What's your favourite:
> Chocolate?
> Food?
> Fruit?
> Drink?
> Pok?mon?
> Also, do you like me?
> 
> 
> I hope these are okay...



More than okay!

1. Pistachio crunch truffles from Godiva... mmmmm
2. Lately I've been on a tofu nachos kick
3. Blueberries
4. Water water water 
5. Spiritomb 
6. Don't think I've had much interaction with you, but I'm sure you're lovely!



purpleunicorns said:


> I'm interested in knowing what all the staff asked Santa for for Christmas. I asked for the new galaxy 3DSXL and some chocolate covered coffee beans.



I just want a couple more rock and mineral specimens to add to my collection.  I'm almost positive Santa plans to bring me a pristine Okenite geode.


----------



## ramen.jpg

Have any of you guys started playing mario run yet?


----------



## Peter

alesha said:


> Hey staff!
> 
> What's your favourite:
> Chocolate?
> Food?
> Fruit?
> Drink?
> Pok?mon?
> Also, do you like me?
> 
> 
> I hope these are okay...



Galaxy caramel or Kinder Bueno
Cookie dough
Strawberries
Peach ice tea
Sableye
Sure!



ramen.jpg said:


> Have any of you guys started playing mario run yet?



Nope not yet - Pokemon Moon is taking up all my time lately.


----------



## ramen.jpg

Peter said:


> Galaxy caramel or Kinder Bueno
> Cookie dough
> Strawberries
> Peach ice tea
> Sableye
> Sure!
> 
> 
> 
> Nope not yet - Pokemon Moon is taking up all my time lately.



Sorry Peter don't answer my questions

you're not staff to me

(jk)

but seriously why is the discord server link outdated?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

alesha said:


> Hey staff!
> 
> What's your favourite:
> Chocolate?
> Food?
> Fruit?
> Drink?
> Pok?mon?
> Also, do you like me?
> 
> 
> I hope these are okay...


*Chocolate:* Probably white or milk chocolate
*Food: * Pizza, Pastas, Cheesesteaks, Bacon Cheeseburgers, Eggs and Rice (I totally eat healthy guys I promise)
*Fruit:* Apple, Bananas, Watermelon, Cantaloupe
*Drink:* Dr Pepper, Cheerwine, Cherry Pepsi
*Pokemon:* Pikachu, Bulbasaur, Cyndaquil, Noctowl, Snorlax
*You:* AND YOU!



purpleunicorns said:


> I'm interested in knowing what all the staff asked Santa for for Christmas. I asked for the new galaxy 3DSXL and some chocolate covered coffee beans.


Tickets to Star Wars Celebration Orlando mostly



ramen.jpg said:


> Have any of you guys started playing mario run yet?


I started the free to play stuff on my iPad. I don't have $10 to spend at the moment, so no more levels for me now.


----------



## Jake

since everyone else answered yolo



alesha said:


> Hey staff!
> 
> What's your favourite:
> Chocolate?
> Food?
> Fruit?
> Drink?
> Pok?mon?
> Also, do you like me?
> 
> 
> I hope these are okay...


chocolate is kinder and mars bar
food is sushi
fruit.. maybe strawberries??
drink is legit water LOL
pokemon there are too many to pick; but bidoof, togepi, snorlax, lapras, celebi, pyukumuku are a few favs



purpleunicorns said:


> I'm interested in knowing what all the staff asked Santa for for Christmas. I asked for the new galaxy 3DSXL and some chocolate covered coffee beans.


i asked for nothing yolo


----------



## Antonio

Do you guys like me? :3


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Whatcha guys think of SM64?


----------



## scotch

do you guys stalk my posts


----------



## Haskell

Do you all have a secret party at night with each other?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

xSuperMario64x said:


> Whatcha guys think of SM64?


I've never really played it if I'm honest. I have the DS game, but my brother hogged it for a long time and I simply lost interest in playing. That said I really enjoyed the Sunshine and Galaxy games.



scotch said:


> do you guys stalk my posts









We keep an equal eye on everyone. 



Raskell said:


> Do you all have a secret party at night with each other?


Classified.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tom said:


> I've never really played it if I'm honest. I have the DS game, but my brother hogged it for a long time and I simply lost interest in playing. That said I really enjoyed the Sunshine and Galaxy games.



What??????

Omg the stuff you've been missing out on xDDD

Super Mario Galaxy 2 is actually my 2nd favorite game


----------



## AngelBunny

shoot... shouldn't i have put the " what is on your avvie " question here? ( i did not even know this tread existed..)


----------



## Flare

What is egg + egg?


----------



## Amilee

is it fun to watch us all suffer over the easter egg hunt? :,)


----------



## 8bit

When will I earn a spot in the hall of fame?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flare said:


> What is egg + egg?


Egg?



Amilee said:


> is it fun to watch us all suffer over the easter egg hunt? :,)


Yes and no


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Flare said:
> 
> 
> 
> What is egg + egg?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Egg?
Click to expand...


No it isn't.  :/


----------



## Linksonic1

Yeah egg squared would be egg*egg


----------



## Ray-ACP

Do you still accept affiliates anywhere like you used to? Like you used to here: http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/topic/243349/1/ (blast from the past)


----------



## Oblivia

Remnantique said:


> Do you still accept affiliates anywhere like you used to? Like you used to here: http://s3.zetaboards.com/The_Bell_Tree/topic/243349/1/ (blast from the past)



Hey now, this is still a site-related question! 

According to Jeremy, we haven't accepted affiliates in over a decade and have no plans to do so again.


----------



## Bowie

Oblivia said:


> Hey now, this is still a site-related question!
> 
> According to Jeremy, we haven't accepted affiliates in over a decade and have no plans to do so again.



That's a shame! Affiliates are like a forum tradition!


----------



## Fearthecuteness

Why is this in bell tree HQ when this forum section is meant to be specifically about this site? Shouldn't this be in Brewster's cafe or the basement?


----------



## Xandra

Do you think Teletubbies are creepy?


----------



## Chris

Fearthecuteness said:


> Why is this in bell tree HQ when this forum section is meant to be specifically about this site? Shouldn't this be in Brewster's cafe or the basement?



For many years this thread was used to ask staff both questions about the site _and_ just general questions aimed to the staff. It was only in 2014 the decision was made to split the two into separate threads. It only makes sense to keep them stickied on the same board otherwise whichever thread remained on this board would likely just start being used for both again.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Xandra said:


> Do you think Teletubbies are creepy?



No but I have a desire to eat strawberry yogurt now.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Xandra said:


> Do you think Teletubbies are creepy?



No but I have a desire to eat strawberry yogurt now.


----------



## Oblivia

Tom said:


> No but I have a desire to eat strawberry yogurt now.



Don't you mean McNugget paste?


----------



## Flare

What if your Teeth suddenly fell off?


----------



## Oblivia

Flare said:


> What if your Teeth suddenly fell off?



I actually have dreams about my teeth falling out at least once every couple months.  I suppose if it actually happened I'd get to a cosmetic dentist as quickly as possible and get my grill all patched up, then I'd go to my doctor and demand he find out why I lost all my teeth in the first place.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> No but I have a desire to eat strawberry yogurt now.



I always have a desire to eat strawberry yogurt.


----------



## Flare

Which of the 4 Teletubbies is the best?


----------



## ApolloJusticeAC

Have you gone to college?


----------



## Murray

Flare said:


> Which of the 4 Teletubbies is the best?


idk po?


twentyonepilots said:


> Have you gone to college?


Am currently


----------



## Oblivia

Flare said:


> Which of the 4 Teletubbies is the best?



I like the big purple dude.



twentyonepilots said:


> Have you gone to college?



Yeah, but I graduated approximately 736926502486 years ago.


----------



## Brookie

What did/are you major(ing) in?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> I always have a desire to eat strawberry yogurt.


With strawberry fruit bits or without though?



Flare said:


> Which of the 4 Teletubbies is the best?


The red one I guess? I don't remember anything other than Tubby Custard, Cookies, that weird vacuum, and Sun Baby.



twentyonepilots said:


> Have you gone to college?


Community College. Did a few semesters and decided it wasn't for me at the time.



brookesierra7 said:


> What did/are you major(ing) in?


I was mostly going for General Studies, but I did take a lot of computer classes.


----------



## Oblivia

brookesierra7 said:


> What did/are you major(ing) in?



I got my degree in English (do *not* recommend), but through a strange turn of events and a stroke of luck I ended up working in finance (stocks) and started a real estate company with a partner.


----------



## Brookie

Nice  

Do you guys like to work out more or try to eat better? Choose one you like more than the other even if you do both!


----------



## Oblivia

brookesierra7 said:


> Nice
> 
> Do you guys like to work out more or try to eat better? Choose one you like more than the other even if you do both!



Work out more, for sure.  I used to teach a women's fitness class a couple years ago and always do either cardio or weightlifting 4-5 days per week.  Gotta compensate for my love of the finer things like pizza and nachos.


----------



## Brookie

If you had one quote/piece of advice for life, what would it be?


----------



## Jake

brookesierra7 said:


> If you had one quote/piece of advice for life, what would it be?



"Eat well, live spicy"


----------



## Trent the Paladin

brookesierra7 said:


> Nice
> 
> Do you guys like to work out more or try to eat better? Choose one you like more than the other even if you do both!


Work out more. I should probably be focusing on eating better but where's the fun in life if you can't enjoy most of it?



brookesierra7 said:


> If you had one quote/piece of advice for life, what would it be?


Working hard is nice and all, but remember to actually relax.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Will there be a big staff face reveal one day?


----------



## Oblivia

brookesierra7 said:


> If you had one quote/piece of advice for life, what would it be?



Probably sounds rather disparaging, but don't trust anyone but yourself.



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Will there be a big staff face reveal one day?



I'm pretty sure there are pictures of most if not all of us scattered around in the WDYLL thread.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Oblivia said:


> I'm pretty sure there are pictures of most if not all of us scattered around in the WDYLL thread.



But that's not an official face reveal. How do we know that the faces in that thread are your official faces?

(this response was inspired by this video)


----------



## Oblivia

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> But that's not an official face reveal. How do we know that the faces in that thread are your official faces?
> 
> (this response was inspired by this video)



Then no, I doubt an "official" face reveal will ever happen.  Guess people will never know if we're just a bunch of creeps who would steal photos of other people for fun or if those photos are actually us.

 ?\_(ツ)_/?


----------



## Jake

Oblivia said:


> Then no, I doubt an "official" face reveal will ever happen.  Guess people will never know if we're just a bunch of creeps who would steal photos of other people for fun or if those photos are actually us.
> 
> ?\_(ツ)_/?



The person I use for my "face" is just some guy I kidnapped on the street and have chained up in my basement.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

On that note I'm also a talking cat that thinks it's been a long day and that you should go to bed now.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Are you a fan of Zelda games?


----------



## Xandra

Your opinion on dog kisses? (Like, what do you think about dogs licking people's faces, do you like it? Do you think it's disgusting?)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Xandra said:


> Your opinion on dog kisses? (Like, what do you think about dogs licking people's faces, do you like it? Do you think it's disgusting?)



The question may not be directed at myself, but I still want to answer it.

They're cute, but also kinda gross. I stay clear of such experiences.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Issi said:


> Are you a fan of Zelda games?


Yes, though there's still many older games I haven't beaten or played that I would like to. Wind Waker hooked me in and I've played almost every game since then plus a few of the older titles.



Xandra said:


> Your opinion on dog kisses? (Like, what do you think about dogs licking people's faces, do you like it? Do you think it's disgusting?)


Given how my dog likes to lick his butt and then try to lick me, I'm not a fan.


----------



## Jeremy

Guys, please only answer questions in this thread if you are staff.  Thank you.


----------



## Brookie

Have you guys ever pulled a prank on Jeremy?


----------



## Chris

twentyonepilots said:


> Have you gone to college?



Yes. I did my first degree in Filmmaking and Screenwriting and I'll be starting a second in Marine and Freshwater Biology either this autumn or next year. I may have to defer entry as I'm running for a position as a sabbatical officer at my current school's Students' Association. 



brookesierra7 said:


> If you had one quote/piece of advice for life, what would it be?



**** happens. Get over it and move on. Holding grudges is a waste of time.  



Issi said:


> Are you a fan of Zelda games?



I've not played many of them to be honest. I loved _Wind Waker_ and I enjoyed _Link's Awakening_ as a kid. I wasn't too big on _Twilight Princess_ though. _Breath of the Wild_ looks like fun but I don't really have the time to play games right now. 



Xandra said:


> Your opinion on dog kisses? (Like, what do you think about dogs licking people's faces, do you like it? Do you think it's disgusting?)



Gross. I have four cats and wouldn't let them lick my face (although Maiko does have an annoying habit of desperately trying to lick my eyebrows).


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> With strawberry fruit bits or without though?



cant go wrong either way


----------



## Flare

How much stuff can you stuff in a stuffie till a stuffies stuffed enough stuff?


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

What do you think of Steven Universe?


----------



## Chris

Issi said:


> What do you think of Steven Universe?



I had to Google that to find out what it is. I guess that should say enough. When I last watched Cartoon Network I think the newest show airing was The Cramp Twins.


----------



## Trundle

Is Tina having a happy birthday?


----------



## Chris

Apple2013 said:


> Is Tina having a happy birthday?



I am indeed! Despite an hour of chemistry followed by several hours of biochemistry it has been a lovely day. One of my fish went into labour and now I share my birthday with twenty adorable little guppy fry. One of which I had to rescue with a teaspoon when it got stuck in the filter - but it is doing okay! The evening will involve a movie, takeout, and a bottle of Malbec and then we're going out to see _Guardians of the Galaxy 2_ tomorrow.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tina said:


> Issi said:
> 
> 
> 
> What do you think of Steven Universe?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I had to Google that to find out what it is. I guess that should say enough.
Click to expand...


Have you been absent from the internet or something?


----------



## Brookie

Tina said:


> I am indeed! Despite an hour of chemistry followed by several hours of biochemistry it has been a lovely day. One of my fish went into labour and now I share my birthday with twenty adorable little guppy fry. One of which I had to rescue with a teaspoon when it got stuck in the filter - but it is doing okay! The evening will involve a movie, takeout, and a bottle of Malbec and then we're going out to see _Guardians of the Galaxy 2_ tomorrow.



Oooooh, are you majoring in a science/math major? I'm majoring in Gen Bio!


----------



## Chris

Brookie said:


> Oooooh, are you majoring in a science/math major? I'm majoring in Gen Bio!



I study applied sciences. Come autumn I'll either be doing a biomedical course or studying marine & freshwater biology.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Issi said:


> What do you think of Steven Universe?



Not interested in it, mostly because of the community.


----------



## Twix

If you could travel anywhere, with money not being an issue, where would you go?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake: I get you confused with Jacob. How does this make you feel?

Jeremy: Do AdBlock users upset you? I wouldn't want my forum paycheque shrinking, assuming it ever existed to begin with.  :/


----------



## Sanrio

Whats your favorite number?


----------



## Chris

MayorAydin said:


> If you could travel anywhere, with money not being an issue, where would you go?



I'd go back to Germany in a heartbeat. But really I'd love to tour the Balkans and northern Europe. 



Sanrio said:


> Whats your favorite number?



36.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

MayorAydin said:


> If you could travel anywhere, with money not being an issue, where would you go?


First answer would probably be Japan if I'm honest with my weeb self. Second probably Taiwan since my grandparents are always raving about how beautiful is, so I wouldn't mind visiting and connecting with my heritage I suppose. After that I guess Europe in general?



Sanrio said:


> Whats your favorite number?


3


----------



## YunaMoon

Can someone tell me why my profile says my profile doesn't exist!?

- - - Post Merge - - -


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

^-- Solved


----------



## Flare

You were cursed by a spell, you have to choose which Fruit to be for a week, would you choose to be a Pear or a Mango?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

How come Justin and Jeremy are never online???

I swear I have never seen Jeremy online

Well Justin is on for website updates but that's basically it


----------



## Jeremy

~Unicorn~ said:


> How come Justin and Jeremy are never online???
> 
> I swear I have never seen Jeremy online
> 
> Well Justin is on for website updates but that's basically it



Boo


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jeremy said:


> Boo



OMG you're online


----------



## Oblivia

Sanrio said:


> Whats your favorite number?



72



Flare said:


> You were cursed by a spell, you have to choose which Fruit to be for a week, would you choose to be a Pear or a Mango?



Whichever has the longer shelf life.  I don't want to end up all bruised and mushy.



~Unicorn~ said:


> OMG you're online



He's always online, he just sneaks around on invisible mode like a slippery smelly eel.


----------



## Horus

~Unicorn~ said:


> How come Justin and Jeremy are never online???
> 
> I swear I have never seen Jeremy online
> 
> Well Justin is on for website updates but that's basically it



They're working hard on the night theme for TBT, it has to be just right.


----------



## Flare

Any of yall ever seen shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, Rugrats, etc.?


----------



## Alienfish

How many of you actually watched that "pregegnant" video and actually enjoyed it?


----------



## Ayako

What's your favourite genre of movie? personally I like horrors and romantics.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Tell me the story of how you joined the TBT staff.


----------



## Oblivia

Flare said:


> Any of yall ever seen shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, Rugrats, etc.?



I was born in the 80's so of course! 90's cartoons were my jam.



Sheila said:


> How many of you actually watched that "pregegnant" video and actually enjoyed it?



Me!



Ayako said:


> What's your favourite genre of movie? personally I like horrors and romantics.



I primarily enjoy horror/transgressive horror, though I'm fine with a good psychological thriller once in a while.



~Unicorn~ said:


> Tell me the story of how you joined the TBT staff.



I submitted an mod application back in summer of 2015 and Jeremy messaged me a few weeks later letting me know I was one of the people chosen, then I was asked to move to the admin role around a year later.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Sooo.... you can't see the online status of admins? Because I can't.


----------



## Oblivia

~Unicorn~ said:


> Sooo.... you can't see the online status of admins? Because I can't.



Not if we're using invisible mode!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> Not if we're using invisible mode!



I think ive seen Justin's online status but I can't see yours or Jeremy's.


----------



## Oblivia

~Unicorn~ said:


> I think ive seen Justin's online status but I can't see yours or Jeremy's.



That would just mean he briefly turned off invisible mode. It functions the same way for us as it does for the users, where we can turn invisible mode on or off and be viewable to others or not, depending on whether we have it enabled.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> That would just mean he briefly turned off invisible mode. It functions the same way for us as it does for the users, where we can turn invisible mode on or off and be viewable to others or not, depending on whether we have it enabled.



Ohhhh so normal users can hide online status too? Thought it was an admin thing. Nvm! I even thought it was a glitch at first so please excuse this noob

Ok... do you have a job other than being in the TBT staff?


----------



## Oblivia

~Unicorn~ said:


> Ohhhh so normal users can hide online status too? Thought it was an admin thing. Nvm! I even thought it was a glitch at first so please excuse this noob
> 
> Ok... do you have a job other than being in the TBT staff?



Yep, it's right up there in settings! I'd say about half the online users at any given time are using invisible mode. 

I do stock analysis and I also own a real estate company with a partner.


----------



## Ayako

Have you ever watched one of the Silence of the lambs trilogy movies?


----------



## King Dorado

Oblivia said:


> I also own a real estate company with a partner.



are you the Tom Nook, or the Lyle, in the partnership??


----------



## Oblivia

Ayako said:


> Have you ever watched one of the Silence of the lambs trilogy movies?



Yes, though I only enjoyed the first one.



King Dorado said:


> are you the Tom Nook, or the Lyle, in the partnership??



Neither because I'm a real person THANK YOU.


----------



## Thunder

Oblivia said:


> Whichever has the longer shelf life.  I don't want to end up all bruised and mushy.



You could be a dried mango and last 6-12 months in the pantry.


----------



## Zex

How are you all doing today? Is life going well? Hope you feel good


----------



## Thunder

hungry, but otherwise i'm okay.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

A question to Jeremy and Oblivia:

What did you two do to each other that got Oblivia to change Jeremy's username temporarily?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Alolan_Apples said:


> A question to Jeremy and Oblivia:
> 
> What did you two do to each other that got Oblivia to change Jeremy's username temporarily?



When did that happen  *le gasp*


----------



## Jeremy

Alolan_Apples said:


> A question to Jeremy and Oblivia:
> 
> What did you two do to each other that got Oblivia to change Jeremy's username temporarily?



I don't know what I did to deserve it, but it seems to have broke the forum and opened a bell tree wormhole because you can still see traces of that name on some threads.


----------



## Oblivia

Jeremy said:


> I don't know what I did to deserve it, but it seems to have broke the forum and opened a bell tree wormhole because you can still see traces of that name on some threads.



You were born, that's what you did.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

Jeremy said:


> I don't know what I did to deserve it, but it seems to have broke the forum and opened a bell tree wormhole because you can still see traces of that name on some threads.



I could never forget the renaming thing. Nor could I forget when Jake had over 100 million TBT Bells, or when I told Tom to change his username to T0m to match his job on the mod counting thread, or when Justin had a Captain Toad avatar from Super Mario Galaxy.

Clearly, Oblivia is the biggest troll on this forum. Her creepy avatar even gives us a cue on what kind of person she is. It makes my trolling on the thread "Troll the person above you" look like weak trolling.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I could never forget the renaming thing. Nor could I forget when Jake had over 100 million TBT Bells, or when I told Tom to change his username to T0m to match his job on the mod counting thread, or when Justin had a Captain Toad avatar from Super Mario Galaxy.
> 
> Clearly, Oblivia is the biggest troll on this forum. Her creepy avatar even gives us a cue on what kind of person she is. It makes my trolling on the thread "Troll the person above you" look like weak trolling.



I'm... a bit lost on your meaning.  I'm a huge horror fan and occasionally that's reflected in my choice of avatar.  I don't choose avatars to "troll" or to make a statement of some kind - "creepy" things are just my preference in terms of aesthetics. 

As for the name change, I was feeling silly one day and decided to pick on Jeremy by changing his name.  There's really no deeper meaning to it than that!


----------



## Ayako

Oblivia said:


> I'm... a bit lost on your meaning.  I'm a huge horror fan and occasionally that's reflected in my choice of avatar.  I don't choose avatars to "troll" or to make a statement of some kind - "creepy" things are just my preference in terms of aesthetics.
> 
> As for the name change, I was feeling silly one day and decided to pick on Jeremy by changing his name.  There's really no deeper meaning to it than that!



When I first started I thought the admins would be serious but everyone seems so friendly and does silly things like every other person 

- - - Post Merge - - -

My question is, would you admins all class eachother as friends?


----------



## Oblivia

Ayako said:


> My question is, would you admins all class eachother as friends?



There are a couple staff members who I'd count as my close friends, though I'd consider all of them friends in one vein or another.  Just like with any group of people or colleagues, some of us talk more and are closer with certain people than we are with others, but I'd like to think we all respect and like one another at the end of the day.


----------



## Jake

Ayako said:


> My question is, would you admins all class eachother as friends?



I hate Murray.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Why does Jingle have so much TBT lol


----------



## Flare

Why does Oblivia have 666 bells?


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> Why does Jingle have so much TBT lol



THIS IS STILL A SITE QUESTION GET OFF MY LAWN.



Flare said:


> Why does Oblivia have 666 bells?



I literally just checked to see if another staff member was trolling me by adjusting my bell total to make me look like satan and they didn't. 

WHAT DOES THIS MEAN.

Edit: This post fixed it.  Guess I'm an angel after all.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> I literally just checked to see if another staff member was trolling me by adjusting my bell total to make me look like satan and they didn't.
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN.
> 
> Edit: This post fixed it.  Guess I'm an angel after all.


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> I literally just checked to see if another staff member was trolling me by adjusting my bell total to make me look like satan and they didn't.
> 
> WHAT DOES THIS MEAN.
> 
> Edit: This post fixed it.  Guess I'm an angel after all.








Much better now, you're welcome


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Jingle is a hacker! There is evil behind that smile!


----------



## Oblivia

xSuperMario64x said:


> View attachment 204945



I like this very much. 



Laudine said:


> Much better now, you're welcome





You sly fox, you!


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a serious question. How do you get the apples to take over the Bell Tree Forums? They want more power.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> I like this very much.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You sly fox, you!



This makes me very jealous. Boring questions:

-What's your favourite part of TBT?
-What's your favourite pet (sorry if already asked)
-Why do the staff have all these casual names, like "Jake", "Tom", "Peter"..... are you SURE they were the first to get those names?


----------



## Bunnilla

How come you have 6,666 bells now lol


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Bunnilla said:


> How come you have 6,666 bells now lol



"Staff hax"


----------



## Laudine

~Unicorn~ said:


> "Staff hax"



What is this hax you're talking about?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Laudine said:


> What is this hax you're talking about?


http://www.belltreeforums.com/showthread.php?421982-How-do-you-people-make-so-much-TBT keep scrolling.


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a serious question. How do you get the apples to take over the Bell Tree Forums? They want more power.


 
This is going to be hard to swallow, so brace yourself.

Apples aren't sentient.



~Unicorn~ said:


> This makes me very jealous. Boring questions:
> 
> -What's your favourite part of TBT?
> -What's your favourite pet (sorry if already asked)
> -Why do the staff have all these casual names, like "Jake", "Tom", "Peter"..... are you SURE they were the first to get those names?



I really like the fact that we hold events here.  I've never been on a forum that puts so much time and effort into things like that and I enjoyed both participating as a regular member and running them since I've been on staff.

CATS!  Give me ALL the cats.

Tom was the original Tom, at least to my knowledge.  The others you mentioned were changed from other variants when they joined the staff team. 



Bunnilla said:


> How come you have 6,666 bells now lol



Ask Lau-mean why I have them.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Laudine said:


> What is this hax you're talking about?



One million TBT doesn't just appear out of thin air lol


----------



## Flare

May I be blessed with 6666 bells next?


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Flare said:


> May I be blessed with 6666 bells next?



I think it can only be done to staff  otherwise yes pls bells


----------



## Oblivia

We have the evil power to adjust the bell totals of any user, but I will turn anyone who does it into an NPC and then delete every bell from the site by running a tiny little query in admin CP.

Modhaxxxxing isn't cool, mmkay.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> We have the evil power to adjust the bell totals of any user, but I will turn anyone who does it into an NPC and then delete every bell from the site by running a tiny little query in admin CP.
> 
> Modhaxxxxing isn't cool, mmkay.


ok


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Oblivia said:


> We have the evil power to adjust the bell totals of any user, but I will turn anyone who does it into an NPC and then delete every bell from the site by running a tiny little query in admin CP.
> 
> Modhaxxxxing isn't cool, mmkay.



Sounds like the greatest diabolical plan this site will ever experience


----------



## Jacob

any of the staff listen to and/or enjoy tylers new album??


----------



## Chick

Just a small question;

How do you pick who the mods should be? 
Do you just look at the forums and say; "wow, they're a nice person!"
Or do you do it differently?

Also, who were the original mod(s)?
Just curious, haha.

I'm really, really sorry if this was asked before.
Thanks.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Flare said:


> You were cursed by a spell, you have to choose which Fruit to be for a week, would you choose to be a Pear or a Mango?


I like mango flavor more, so I guess stuck as a Mango.



Flare said:


> Any of yall ever seen shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, Rugrats, etc.?


Grew up watch those three plus Angry Beavers, Dexter's Laboratory, Pokemon, etc. I'm really looking forward to the Hey Arnold and Rocko's Modern Life movies.



Sheila said:


> How many of you actually watched that "pregegnant" video and actually enjoyed it?


If you mean this video, I got a few laughs from it. I've been enjoying similar things thanks to the My Brother, My Brother and Me podcast.



Ayako said:


> What's your favourite genre of movie? personally I like horrors and romantics.


Scifi mostly. Most of the movies I see are generally superhero flicks or star wars.



~Unicorn~ said:


> Tell me the story of how you joined the TBT staff.


I woke up one morning locked in Jeremy's basement, chained to a computer desk and then told at gunpoint to mod.



~Unicorn~ said:


> Ok... do you have a job other than being in the TBT staff?


Retail, online order fulfillment. Other than its spent learning IT.



Ayako said:


> Have you ever watched one of the Silence of the lambs trilogy movies?


Nope.



Zex said:


> How are you all doing today? Is life going well? Hope you feel good


I have not been sleeping and life has been busy, so in the grand scale I guess I'm doing okay.



Ayako said:


> My question is, would you admins all class eachother as friends?


I wouldn't say best friends, especially since I'm not a chatty fellow, but I would definitely confide in a few of em.



~Unicorn~ said:


> This makes me very jealous. Boring questions:
> 
> -What's your favourite part of TBT?
> -What's your favourite pet (sorry if already asked)
> -Why do the staff have all these casual names, like "Jake", "Tom", "Peter"..... are you SURE they were the first to get those names?


- The community, I've met a lot of people through TBT that I would consider good and maybe even lifelong friends here.
- Kind of pet or pet pet? Because its difficult to pick a single pet.
- Fun fact: My first TBT username was Tom the Warrior before I shortened it.



Jacob said:


> any of the staff listen to and/or enjoy tylers new album??


Tyler the Creator? I haven't, but I've been kind interesting in listening to his and Frank Ocean's stuff.


----------



## alesha

Favourite movie?
Favourite TV show?
Favourite anime?
What's your favourite idea?
Favourite colour?
Hi? <valid question
How are you?


----------



## Ayako

Question for Tom~ Who is your favourite superhero?


----------



## Chris

Flare said:


> You were cursed by a spell, you have to choose which Fruit to be for a week, would you choose to be a Pear or a Mango?



Pears taste marginally better than mangos. So pear. 



Flare said:


> Any of yall ever seen shows like Rocko's Modern Life, Hey Arnold, Rugrats, etc.?



Rugrats was my favourite show as a kid. Collected the magazine, watched the show obsessively, had numerous figurines, saw the movies in cinema (_Rugrats in Paris_ I saw twice because the first _Shrek_ film was meant to be released on my birthday, but it was delayed a month, so we just saw Rugrats again instead). The other two shows you've listed I didn't like as much. 



Ayako said:


> What's your favourite genre of movie? personally I like horrors and romantics.



Horror. Gore, physiological, ghosts, vampires - I'll watch all except zombies (they bore me). Dolls are probably my number one favourite. I shot a psychological horror film featuring dolls in 2015 starring a member on here as the titular character, _Emily_, and a number of other users (including one of our sages LaBelleFleur) contributed as voice actors. 



~Unicorn~ said:


> Tell me the story of how you joined the TBT staff.



I joined the staff as a moderator in July 2014 after applying in I believe the June. I remember waking up to a message from Justin saying _"Hey check TBT when you get this."_ After three years I recently switched role to project staff due to a lack of free time. 




Chick said:


> Just a small question;
> 
> How do you pick who the mods should be?
> Do you just look at the forums and say; "wow, they're a nice person!"
> Or do you do it differently?
> 
> Also, who were the original mod(s)?
> Just curious, haha.
> 
> I'm really, really sorry if this was asked before.
> Thanks.



We advertise that we are looking for new staff, users apply through an application link, and then we have a _very long_ discussion about who we think would be best for the role. 



alesha said:


> Favourite movie?
> Favourite TV show?
> Favourite anime?
> What's your favourite idea?
> Favourite colour?
> Hi? <valid question
> How are you?



Battle Royale or Antiviral. 
I watch way too much TV to have a favourite. I binge watch _The Big Bang Theory_ on a regular basis though. 
Death Note or Strawberry Panic!
Not sure what you mean by "idea".
Pink or white.
Hi! 
Tired. Just climbed into bed.


----------



## Haydenv019

I swear, Is there a single mod during the night time here Pacific time? I accidently got into a flame war last night because I couldn't shut my mouth about this female early thread bumping (mini-modding) She deleted all her info and avatar, for some reason.


----------



## Oblivia

Haydenv019 said:


> I swear, Is there a single mod during the night time here Pacific time? I accidently got into a flame war last night because I couldn't shut my mouth about this female early thread bumping (mini-modding) She deleted all her info and avatar, for some reason.



This thread is actually for personal questions for the staff, so please use our private Contact the Staff board if you have issues with another user.

Thanks!


----------



## alesha

Tina said:


> Battle Royale or Antiviral.
> I watch way too much TV to have a favourite. I binge watch _The Big Bang Theory_ on a regular basis though.
> Death Note or Strawberry Panic!
> Not sure what you mean by "idea".
> Pink or white.
> Hi!
> Tired. Just climbed into bed.


Oh my yas! Hey Tina, it's been a while.
The Big Bang Theory _is_ a good show. Imma binge watch it, like you do.
DEATH NOTE!
It was a reference to Don't Hug Me I'm Scared.
I like pink: it's very diverse.
Hey!
I'm in bed too- it's 10:21pm here.


----------



## Oblivia

alesha said:


> Favourite movie?
> Favourite TV show?
> Favourite anime?
> What's your favourite idea?
> Favourite colour?
> Hi? <valid question
> How are you?



Missed this somehow!

Most of my favorite movies are a little too dark in content to post, so I'll say my childhood favorites like Jurassic Park, The Breakfast Club, The Karate Kid (the original, not that horrendous Jayden Smith garbage), and The Shawshank Redemption.

Rarely watch TV but thoroughly enjoy The Walking Dead.

Don't watch anime.

Idea... as in?

Charcoal grey and deep purple/mahogany.

I question the validity of your question.

Oh, I'm doing pretty well.  A bit stressed out about my current tenants moving out and others moving in and the lack of time I have to manage everything properly, but I'll probably survive the ordeal so it's all good.


----------



## alesha

Oblivia said:


> Missed this somehow!
> 
> Most of my favorite movies are a little too dark in content to post, so I'll say my childhood favorites like Jurassic Park, The Breakfast Club, The Karate Kid (the original, not that horrendous Jayden Smith garbage), and The Shawshank Redemption.
> 
> Rarely watch TV but thoroughly enjoy The Walking Dead.
> 
> Don't watch anime.
> 
> Idea... as in?
> 
> Charcoal grey and deep purple/mahogany.
> 
> I question the validity of your question.
> 
> Oh, I'm doing pretty well.  A bit stressed out about my current tenants moving out and others moving in and the lack of time I have to manage everything properly, but I'll probably survive the ordeal so it's all good.



DOn't worry about missing it, you're only human after all... I think.
Oh my, I used to love Jurassic Park. I was literally obsessed.
I only watched the first 4 seasons because, honestly, I completely forgot about it. Is it still worth watching?
That's fine.
It was a reference. 
They're an interesting combination of light waves.
Deep Purple are an English rock band formed in Hertford in 1968. <Sorry, I just searched 'deep purple' into google because I was sure that I'd heard of a band called Deep Purple- I was right.
How dare you question it! D<
That's good 
I hope it all goes well


----------



## Laudine

alesha said:


> Favourite movie?
> Favourite TV show?
> Favourite anime?
> What's your favourite idea?
> Favourite colour?
> Hi? <valid question
> How are you?



I rarely watch movies since I prefer to read, but I love Eddie Murphy movies and classic film noir c:

I uhhh haven't really followed any TV show in years so I don't have a favourite *hangs head in shame*

Puella Magi Madoka Magica, the art style is super gorgeous.

Sliced bread is still the greatest idea.

Blue is love, blue is life.

Hey! How are you?






Tired. Work has been busy and I'm a bit burnt out from all of the website and email designs I've been doing lately  Hoping I can take some time off from work later this year/early next year, especially when my kitten arrives so I can spend some time with him ♥

---

Love your signature btw, it's adorable!


----------



## alesha

Laudine said:


> I rarely watch movies since I prefer to read, but I love Eddie Murphy movies and classic film noir c:
> 
> I uhhh haven't really followed any TV show in years so I don't have a favourite *hangs head in shame*
> 
> Puella Magi Madoka Magica, the art style is super gorgeous.
> 
> Sliced bread is still the greatest idea.
> 
> Blue is love, blue is life.
> 
> Hey! How are you?
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Tired. Work has been busy and I'm a bit burnt out from all of the website and email designs I've been doing lately  Hoping I can take some time off from work later this year/early next year, especially when my kitten arrives so I can spend some time with him ♥
> 
> ---
> 
> Love your signature btw, it's adorable!



YES! Someone else on the internet actually reads!
Sliced bread? I laughed TOO hard at that...
Blue is the sea, Blue is the sky! It's also a light wave.
Hi, I'm fine thanks. Why haven't I seen you before?
Everyone is tired. I feel sorry for you having to be so busy though, I hope it's worth it. Ooh, a kitten? That's exciting, we need to see it when it arrives!
Heh, thanks ^~^


----------



## Jake

Jacob said:


> any of the staff listen to and/or enjoy tylers new album??


No



Chick said:


> Just a small question;
> 
> How do you pick who the mods should be?
> Do you just look at the forums and say; "wow, they're a nice person!"
> Or do you do it differently?
> 
> Also, who were the original mod(s)?
> Just curious, haha.
> 
> I'm really, really sorry if this was asked before.
> Thanks.


We all make a list of our favorite members who we have a huge bias for, then we put them into a hat and pull out names.



alesha said:


> Favourite movie?
> Favourite TV show?
> Favourite anime?
> What's your favourite idea?
> Favourite colour?
> Hi? <valid question
> How are you?


Not a fan of movies but I'm just going to say Harry Potter because I enjoy the series/lore, and it's the only movie series I actually marathon each year.
Desperate Housewives and Glee until they ended
Pokemon
Our idea for picking new staff is pretty neat
Blue, black, yellow and pink are nice


----------



## alesha

Jake said:


> Not a fan of movies but I'm just going to say Harry Potter because I enjoy the series/lore, and it's the only movie series I actually marathon each year.
> Desperate Housewives and Glee until they ended
> Pokemon
> Our idea for picking new staff is pretty neat
> Blue, black, yellow and pink are nice


Heh, that's cool, I went to the Warner Bros Studios our in London last month 
OHMYGOSHYESPOKEMON!
Haha, I guess so...
True, they are. But to be honest, I don't really like black until it's combined with another colour like red or blue.
What about my valid question and my question about how you are? Eh, it' fine, like you said, you're busyyyyyyyy...

So technically, every staff member is a bee. That's what you are now: The Bees.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Have you ever did something here that you regret a lot?


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> Have you ever did something here that you regret a lot?



Making an account


----------



## Ayako

Why is Jake so oddly hilarious? and, what kinds of things do you wear? like dresses, jeans etc


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Ayako said:


> Why is Jake so oddly hilarious?



he's a troll, disguised as a mod :3


----------



## Jake

Ayako said:


> Why is Jake so oddly hilarious? and, what kinds of things do you wear? like dresses, jeans etc



Idk I'll ask my mom and wait for her response







As for clothing, I hate long pants so I always wear shorts, if I get cold I'll put on leg warmers. Usually wear boots or runners, with a long sleeve top, currently liking turtle necks. I'm also a fan of athleisure. I call my personal style ghetto chic.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Face reveal? :^)


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> Face reveal? :^)



My avatar is my face?


----------



## lucyhannahg

Jake said:


> My avatar is my face?



but... what did your mum say?


----------



## Jake

lucyhannahg said:


> but... what did your mum say?



She's savage


----------



## lucyhannahg

Jake said:


> She's savage



truth hurts i guess


----------



## Trent the Paladin

alesha said:


> Favourite movie?
> Favourite TV show?
> Favourite anime?
> What's your favourite idea?
> Favourite colour?
> Hi? <valid question
> How are you?


Uhh I guess that depends on my mood, but any of the original Star Wars movies, The Winter Soldier or Monty Python's Holy Grail works.
Person of Interest! Started off as a procedural case of the week show, ended with two Sentient AIs going into a secret war. 
Yahari Ore No Seishun maybe? 
Noise Cancelling Headphones
Red
Mercy says: Hello!
I need to sleep some more 



Ayako said:


> Question for Tom~ Who is your favourite superhero?


Currently? Probably MCU Captain America. When I was younger it was Spiderman (still love em), Batman and Static Shock.



~Unicorn~ said:


> Have you ever did something here that you regret a lot?


Yup. Not talking about. 



~Unicorn~ said:


> Face reveal? :^)


You didn't say who's face.


----------



## Ayako

Jake said:


> She's savage



Jake your Mom seems like one of those cool moms


----------



## Peter

alesha said:


> Favourite movie?
> Favourite TV show?
> Favourite anime?
> What's your favourite idea?
> Favourite colour?
> Hi? <valid question
> How are you?



Any of the Back to the Future movies
Fargo or Game of Thrones
Space Dandy
No idea (get it)
Green
⸮iH
I'm doing really well at the moment actually, life is going v gooood


----------



## Jake

Peter said:


> Any of the Back to the Future movies
> Fargo or Game of Thrones
> Space Dandy
> No idea (get it)
> Green
> ⸮iH
> I'm doing really well at the moment actually, life is going v gooood



Go away you're a bully


----------



## alesha

Jake said:


> Go away you're a bully



What happened?

- - - Post Merge - - -



Peter said:


> Any of the Back to the Future movies
> Fargo or Game of Thrones
> Space Dandy
> No idea (get it)
> Green
> ⸮iH
> I'm doing really well at the moment actually, life is going v gooood



Back to The Future? Great choice!
GAME OF THRONES!
Haha, yep, I get it...
Good choice. Green is not a creative colour 
YES! Hey ^~^
That's amazing to hear! Just like the Pikachu and Pichu in your sig, I guess!


----------



## Peter

alesha said:


> What happened?



I stole his lunch money


----------



## alesha

Peter said:


> I stole his lunch money



Haha, oh my...
What a legend. 

- - - Post Merge - - -

Forgive me, Jake.


----------



## Jake

Peter said:


> I stole his lunch money



No, you stole my dessert


----------



## alesha

Jake said:


> No, you stole my dessert



Haha, oh wow. 

PETER, THAT'S JUST CRUEL!


----------



## alesha

Nobody's posting here so I guess I'll have to.
Do you like potatoes?
What are you having for breakfast, dinner/lunch and tea/dinner? 
Favourite flavour of ice-cream?
Favourite type of weather?
Hobbies?
Do you want to turn the thread upside-down and ask *me* a question? ^-^


----------



## Flare

Bees?


----------



## KaydeeKrunk

What would you do if when you can see a man do this for when if you had not been on the same when you are not the type that is to do when you are?


----------



## alesha

Flare said:


> Bees?


Bees.


----------



## Jake

alesha said:


> Nobody's posting here so I guess I'll have to.
> Do you like potatoes?
> What are you having for breakfast, dinner/lunch and tea/dinner?
> Favourite flavour of ice-cream?
> Favourite type of weather?
> Hobbies?
> Do you want to turn the thread upside-down and ask *me* a question? ^-^


Yes
Nothing
Honeycomb
Rain
Sleeping
No



KaydeeKrunk said:


> What would you do if when you can see a man do this for when if you had not been on the same when you are not the type that is to do when you are?


I'm so excited to be the first half of the year of high quality of life and the rest of the year of high quality of life and the rest of the day after a long day of my friends are so many things I do it again I have a great way of thinking. Nothing is better to be able too many times you have a great way of saying it would be so so happy to see my tweets.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake said:


> alesha said:
> 
> 
> 
> Do you want to turn the thread upside-down and ask *me* a question? ^-^
> 
> 
> 
> 
> No
Click to expand...


Killjoy.


----------



## Bowie

How much recognition do you give this forum in your everyday lives? Always something I wonder about.

Like, for the designers of this forum, is being a member and contributor to this forum something you'd wanna shout out on your portfolio, or is it more personal to you than that? Do you consider the forum a creative/personal obligation?


----------



## alesha

Jake said:


> Yes
> Nothing
> Honeycomb
> Rain
> Sleeping
> No


Yay
Nothing? How? For every meal?
Okay
That's fine
Haha, wow...
Awh! 

- - - Post Merge - - -



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Killjoy.



True...


----------



## Jake

Bowie said:


> How much recognition do you give this forum in your everyday lives? Always something I wonder about.
> 
> Like, for the designers of this forum, is being a member and contributor to this forum something you'd wanna shout out on your portfolio, or is it more personal to you than that? Do you consider the forum a creative/personal obligation?


I told my boss I'm a moderator of an Animal Crossing forum and she promoted me.


----------



## Techie Android

I have two hobbies I've been working on, [link removed] & [link removed]. Will I be unjustly persecuted if I share these topics in a thread? I'm not doing it for advertisement, money or anything else. I just want to share my favorite thing with people who can enjoy it also.


----------



## Jeremy

Techie Android said:


> I have two hobbies I've been working on, [link removed] & [link removed]. Will I be unjustly persecuted if I share these topics in a thread? I'm not doing it for advertisement, money or anything else. I just want to share my favorite thing with people who can enjoy it also.



I don't see any issue in posting about textures you're making, but the forum you linked to contains downloads for game emulators, so I had to remove them. Also, if you decide to post about this in a thread, please be sure that it's relevant to the thread's topic.

Edit: Also in the future, you can post these types of questions in Contact the Staff.


----------



## Chris

alesha said:


> Nobody's posting here so I guess I'll have to.
> Do you like potatoes?
> What are you having for breakfast, dinner/lunch and tea/dinner?
> Favourite flavour of ice-cream?
> Favourite type of weather?
> Hobbies?
> Do you want to turn the thread upside-down and ask *me* a question? ^-^



Yes on potatoes. 
I made spaghetti bolognese for dinner. 
Vanilla.
Sunny and dry. I hate humidity, which unfortunately is the norm in my country.
Writing, drawing, reading, working out. 
What's your favourite scent, Alesha? 



Bowie said:


> How much recognition do you give this forum in your everyday lives? Always something I wonder about.
> 
> Like, for the designers of this forum, is being a member and contributor to this forum something you'd wanna shout out on your portfolio, or is it more personal to you than that? Do you consider the forum a creative/personal obligation?



Far less than I used to. For the first year or so after I joined the staff I was active on here all day every day, but I'm not as heavily involved now so it doesn't really come up. Although it's no secret my former flatmate (she was active in the trading boards and played mafia) is a member on here, so it's not like it was a secret either!


----------



## Techie Android

Jeremy said:


> I don't see any issue in posting about textures you're making, but the forum you linked to contains downloads for game emulators, so I had to remove them. Also, if you decide to post about this in a thread, please be sure that it's relevant to the thread's topic.
> 
> Edit: Also in the future, you can post these types of questions in Contact the Staff.



Um how are game emulators a bad thing? Plenty of people do it there's community built on them and there's nothing wrong by law with playing games you own on your PC. Nothing in the rules here mention it.


----------



## Jeremy

Techie Android said:


> Um how are game emulators a bad thing? Plenty of people do it there's community built on them and there's nothing wrong by law with playing games you own on your PC. Nothing in the rules here mention it.


We don't allow links to illegal content, such as downloads of copyrighted games. By the way, like the title says, this thread is actually meant for non-site related questions.


----------



## alesha

Tina said:


> Yes on potatoes.
> I made spaghetti bolognese for dinner.
> Vanilla.
> Sunny and dry. I hate humidity, which unfortunately is the norm in my country.
> Writing, drawing, reading, working out.
> What's your favourite scent, Alesha?


Yay!
Sounds nice. 
Plain. Good choice 
That's cool. It's really the only weather I can go out in without risking going to the hospital. :\
I do them things too! 
Umm... I don't know... coffee or baked things or something.
Thanks!


----------



## Flare

Teletubbies or Boohbah?


----------



## Techie Android

Jeremy said:


> We don't allow links to illegal content, such as downloads of copyrighted games. By the way, like the title says, this thread is actually meant for non-site related questions.



Should I pm you about this then or can you direct me to the proper thread?


----------



## Jeremy

Techie Android said:


> Should I pm you about this then or can you direct me to the proper thread?



Like I said, you can post in Contact the Staff.


----------



## Techie Android

Jeremy said:


> Like I said, you can post in Contact the Staff.



Okay thanks I did that.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

I noticed all those "ban justin" tags. Why?

And some good questions:
-Favourite clothing brand?
-Favourite restaurant?
-Skin colour? (no racism intended)
-Glasses or no glasses?
-How's the weather?


----------



## Oblivia

Flare said:


> Teletubbies or Boohbah?



I've never even heard of the second thing so suppose that means Teletubbies win by default!



~Unicorn~ said:


> I noticed all those "ban justin" tags. Why?
> 
> And some good questions:
> -Favourite clothing brand?
> -Favourite restaurant?
> -Skin colour? (no racism intended)
> -Glasses or no glasses?
> -How's the weather?



The tags are probably referring to a question on the staff applications.  That's what I've always assumed, anyway!

Clothing brand... it would be very hard for me to pick just one.  Mall-wise I like J.Crew and Madewell, and Free People and Anthropologie are always my go-tos if I go to one of the nicer local plazas.  Higher-end wise I love Ulla Johnson, Equipment, Zimmermann, Tibi, and for jeans I rarely buy anything other than AG or Citizens of Humanity. I really like clothes, okay.

There's a local vegetarian restaurant close-ish to my house that has the best food.  I'd go there every day, literally.

Pale as can be with warm undertones.

Heck yes I wear glasses.  #nerd4lyfe

The weather's been beautiful here lately!  Mid to high 70's with low humidity - perfect for running outside or long walks after dinner.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

-Favourite clothing brand?
-->I mostly wear simple kinds of clothes, it's really kinda plain but it works for me.

-Favourite restaurant?
-->Honey Pig Korean BBQ!!

-Skin colour? (no racism intended)
--> Weird tanish? 

-Glasses or no glasses?
-->I had reading glasses but I haven't gotten a new prescription nor need to

-How's the weather?
--> It's sunny out right now


----------



## Ayako

has any of you participated in or won anything recently you're proud of?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Honey Pig Korean BBQ!!






			
				/news/2016/10/19/5th-annual-honey-pig-scholarships said:
			
		

> CALLING ALL STUDENTS AGES 15 to 99!



I can't believe you enjoy a place that would exclude students over the age of 100 from their essay submissions.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ayako said:


> has any of you participated in or won anything recently you're proud of?


I think the most major thing would be a video dedicated to a streamer I love (platonically), aside from that I guess the multiple Pokemon Go raids that helped me catch the four legendaries in game? 



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> I can't believe you enjoy a place that would exclude students over the age of 100 from their essay submissions.


Truly the worst.


----------



## Chris

~Unicorn~ said:


> I noticed all those "ban justin" tags. Why?
> 
> And some good questions:
> -Favourite clothing brand?
> -Favourite restaurant?
> -Skin colour? (no racism intended)
> -Glasses or no glasses?
> -How's the weather?



-Favourite clothing brand?
Liz Lisa, ma*rs, and more recently Vans. 

-Favourite restaurant?
YO! Sushi. 

-Skin colour? 
I might as well be a ghost. 

-Glasses or no glasses?
I prefer contacts over glasses as a general rule. 

-How's the weather?
Sunny and warm.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oh! Is something special gonna happen when tbt hits 100,000 members? Just wondering :3


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> Oh! Is something special gonna happen when tbt hits 100,000 members? Just wondering :3



We'll ban everyone.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

~Unicorn~ said:


> Oh! Is something special gonna happen when tbt hits 100,000 members? Just wondering :3



We're currently at 7,499,562 posts. There's a milestone which will roll around sooner for you.


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Actually still got active mod hanging around? Or the forum had been left orphan lol


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

sn0wxyuki said:


> Actually still got active mod hanging around? Or the forum had been left orphan lol



I think they all check in at least a couple times a day. Invisible mode can give false ideas.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Jake said:


> We'll ban everyone.



Awesome! I love getting banned~


----------



## Jake

sn0wxyuki said:


> Actually still got active mod hanging around? Or the forum had been left orphan lol



I'm always here. I don't have a life, nor do I have any friends.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Have you ever been so early to a tbt update that the theme was winter and nobody had tbt (for a few minutes)?

Also why don't you have any friends Jake?


----------



## sn0wxyuki

Jake said:


> I'm always here. I don't have a life, nor do I have any friends.



You don't have friend if nobody talks to you or even remember who you are. 

But no! I remember you for a real long time so you have friend now


----------



## Trent the Paladin

sn0wxyuki said:


> Actually still got active mod hanging around? Or the forum had been left orphan lol








I'm a bit busy with work at the moment is all.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

How old are you, tbt staff?

Also, are you thinking of changing your avatar or signature sometime soon?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

~Unicorn~ said:


> How old are you, tbt staff?
> 
> Also, are you thinking of changing your avatar or signature sometime soon?



22

Maybe


----------



## Oblivia

~Unicorn~ said:


> How old are you, tbt staff?
> 
> Also, are you thinking of changing your avatar or signature sometime soon?



I'm >25 and the resident oldy-pants staff member.  And no, I'm pretty happy with my avatar/sig combo at present!


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Oblivia said:


> I'm >25 and the resident oldy-pants staff member.  And no, I'm pretty happy with my avatar/sig combo at present!



I think Jeremy is in his thirties anyway lol


----------



## Oblivia

~Unicorn~ said:


> I think Jeremy is in his thirties anyway lol



He's not, actually!  I'm the oldest staff member and Jeremy isn't even the second oldest.


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> He's not, actually!  I'm the oldest staff member and Jeremy isn't even the second oldest.



Wait am I actually older than Jeremy?! 

#old


----------



## Oblivia

Laudine said:


> Wait am I actually older than Jeremy?!
> 
> #old



Hahaha yesssss! 

how do you think I feel what am I even doing with my life


----------



## Laudine

Oblivia said:


> Hahaha yesssss!
> 
> how do you think I feel what am I even doing with my life



Hah here I thought he's the oldest. Guess his avatar deceives 

So do I pal, so do I. We can have 25+ crisis together *granny hugs*


----------



## Jake

I'm fourteen.


----------



## Xerolin

Jake said:


> I'm fourteen.



beg pardon i thought you were a 10 year old girl


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Laudine and Oblivia are officially the Grandmas of TBT! (Sorry I posted this late, I didn't have access to tbt )
Even Jeremy couldn't make it to your thrones of old hags, shall he be Father TBT for now.

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> I'm fourteen.



No, you're an 8-year-old girly rabbid who takes pictures of your favourite my little pony franchise and shares it with 50 year old grandpas.


----------



## Chris

~Unicorn~ said:


> How old are you, tbt staff?
> 
> Also, are you thinking of changing your avatar or signature sometime soon?



I'm 25. I just changed my avatar and signature a couple of days ago! I'd had my previous avatar for 3-4 months.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Hmm, so the tbt staff is mainly between the 20-30 age zone? Cool. I expect it to be all adults anyway.


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> Laudine and Oblivia are officially the Grandmas of TBT! (Sorry I posted this late, I didn't have access to tbt )
> Even Jeremy couldn't make it to your thrones of old hags, shall he be Father TBT for now.
> 
> - - - Post Merge - - -
> 
> 
> 
> No, you're an 8-year-old girly rabbid who takes pictures of your favourite my little pony franchise and shares it with 50 year old grandpas.





~Unicorn~ said:


> Hmm, so the tbt staff is mainly between the 20-30 age zone? Cool. I expect it to be all adults anyway.



No, I told you, I'm fourteen.


----------



## Chick

Jake said:


> No, I told you, I'm fourteen.



But I thought that in the What's Your Age thread you said that you were 55+?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Jake is 21. I went to his profile and ruined the fun for all.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Jake is 21. I went to his profile and ruined the fun for all.



I know that lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> No, I told you, I'm fourteen.



Yeah, like 9 years ago you were.

Oh, and also:



Jake said:


> Adults only. TBT should only be for retirees, aged 65+



Why ya post this then?


----------



## vel

fav disney song?


----------



## Jeremy

vel said:


> fav disney song?



Be Prepared


----------



## Chris

vel said:


> fav disney song?



_I'll Make a Man Out of You_.


----------



## ali.di.magix

Staff, are you okay right now?



Spoiler: I feel like the site reflects the way you feel right now










Like a mess.


----------



## Justin

MayorOfMagix said:


> Staff, are you okay right now?
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: I feel like the site reflects the way you feel right now
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Like a mess.



The tree fell down.

We have dispatched a team to resurrect it.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

What state or province are you guys from?


----------



## xSuperMario64x

What's your favorite flower? 

I like pansies and hibiscus


----------



## Trent the Paladin

vel said:


> fav disney song?









Justin said:


> The tree fell down.
> 
> We have dispatched a team to resurrect it.


It's okay you can tell them I went temporarily insane and cut it down.



Alolan_Apples said:


> What state or province are you guys from?


Born in Nowheresville, ND.


----------



## Chick

What's your favourite K.K. Slider song? I bet you don't remember any, neither do I.
Do you still play Animal Crossing?
Are you gonna do another Podcast soon?


----------



## Jake

Chick said:


> What's your favourite K.K. Slider song? I bet you don't remember any, neither do I.
> Do you still play Animal Crossing?
> Are you gonna do another Podcast soon?



K.K. Salsa
Yes
No


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How in the world did Justin get 10k tickets??


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chick said:


> What's your favourite K.K. Slider song? I bet you don't remember any, neither do I.
> Do you still play Animal Crossing?
> Are you gonna do another Podcast soon?


Crusin' KK
No but I've got the itch but at the same time I'm not feeling New Leaf
I want to but I don't think anyone else does, but I also kind of want to start my own?



xSuperMario64x said:


> How in the world did Justin get 10k tickets??
> View attachment 207310


JUBS


----------



## Oblivia

Alolan_Apples said:


> What state or province are you guys from?



I'm lurking around somewhere in the Eastern half of the United States. 



xSuperMario64x said:


> What's your favorite flower?
> 
> I like pansies and hibiscus



IRL flower is definitely sunflowers!



Chick said:


> What's your favourite K.K. Slider song? I bet you don't remember any, neither do I.
> Do you still play Animal Crossing?
> Are you gonna do another Podcast soon?



I like KK Ballad, haven't picked up any of my AC copies in a couple months, and I'd never say never on a podcast (but probably not soon by any means).


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Tom said:


> JUBS



Thunder did it before him


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Tom said:


> JUBS


Oh crap now you have 10k tickets XDDD

Now I understand the vast amount of rare collectibles that Jake has...


----------



## jellybubblegum

I don't know how to post a blog post, please help me?


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

jellybubblegum said:


> I don't know how to post a blog post, please help me?



Top-right button on the Blog Tree. You can easily get there by using the seventh navigation button just below the page header.


----------



## Alienfish

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Top-right button on the Blog Tree. You can easily get there by using the seventh navigation button just below the page header.



Yep, you need a small amount of posts to be able to make one though, 8 I believe?


----------



## EvieEvening23

are any of you allergic to bees? I don't want to get stung and find out, personally.


----------



## Geowlett

How do i report? I left a negative rating on a trade with someone after they decided to cancel the trade we set in place. They then left negative rating and chewed me out because i gave them a negative rating. I let them know that it was against the site rules to leave a rating for an illegitimate reason and harassing me about it is uncalled for. However im not quite accustomed to the site and i do not know how to report them.


----------



## Chris

Geowlett said:


> How do i report? I left a negative rating on a trade with someone after they decided to cancel the trade we set in place. They then left negative rating and chewed me out because i gave them a negative rating. I let them know that it was against the site rules to leave a rating for an illegitimate reason and harassing me about it is uncalled for. However im not quite accustomed to the site and i do not know how to report them.



Create a new thread in the Contact the Staff board and just repeat what you have said here in there. A moderator or admin will help you.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

I probably asked before, but what are your current favorite types of donuts? :3

Sorry if I'm being too random xD


----------



## Chris

Issi said:


> I probably asked before, but what are your current favorite types of donuts? :3
> 
> Sorry if I'm being too random xD



Jam-filled donuts are delicious.


----------



## dedenne

Has there ever been a time when you've had no new notifications?


----------



## Haskell

wrong place lol srry


----------



## Trent the Paladin

EvieEvening23 said:


> are any of you allergic to bees? I don't want to get stung and find out, personally.


I don't think so, but I'm not looking to find out



Issi said:


> I probably asked before, but what are your current favorite types of donuts? :3
> 
> Sorry if I'm being too random xD


Chocolate sprinkle from Krispy Kreme



Dedenne2 said:


> Has there ever been a time when you've had no new notifications?


All the time, I actively clear out mine.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> EvieEvening23 said:
> 
> 
> 
> are any of you allergic to bees? I don't want to get stung and find out, personally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I don't think so, but I'm not looking to find out
Click to expand...


I'm looking to find out. Come on, Tom, be a beekeeper for a day!... with no protective clothing.


----------



## Damniel

Justin are you dating anyone? Asking for a friend


----------



## Chick

Hey. I’m wondering, but can you mods summon TBT and Collectibles from thin air?


----------



## Thunder

Chick said:


> but can you mods summon Collectibles from thin air?



hi im thin air


----------



## dedenne

Thunder said:


> hi im thin air



SO THAT'S WHERE THEY KEEP ALL THE COLLECTABLES.
It all goes together perfectly


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Chick said:


> Hey. I’m wondering, but can you mods summon TBT and Collectibles from thin air?


no



Thunder said:


> hi im thin air


that explains your sleep cycle


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

When will Tom's *tom*foolery come to an end?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> When will Tom's *tom*foolery come to an end?



Tomorrow maybe. Probably never. Can't stop, won't stop.


----------



## Jeremy

Chick said:


> Hey. I’m wondering, but can you mods summon TBT and Collectibles from thin air?



All staff can adjust bells, but only admins can add collectibles.


----------



## Spooky.

How long does it take to get my username changed? I bought the item and did the 'contact the staff' but they still haven't changed my username. 
I'm getting rather antsy about it, and worried I just wasted a whole ton of bells.


----------



## Oblivia

Namstar said:


> How long does it take to get my username changed? I bought the item and did the 'contact the staff' but they still haven't changed my username.
> I'm getting rather antsy about it, and worried I just wasted a whole ton of bells.



For future reference, questions of this nature should be posted in this thread.  "Ask the Staff" is to ask us personal questions not related to the site itself. 

We normally ask that users allow a full 7 days for a username change, as it's a manual process that only 3 staff members are able to do, and we've all been busy with the current event.  I also typically handle the bulk of the name changes and I've been off for a few days to handle some personal matters, so there is a backlog at the moment.  I see that you only posted your request late yesterday evening, so please give me a bit of time and I'll get to it as soon as I'm able!


----------



## Spooky.

Oblivia said:


> For future reference, questions of this nature should be posted in this thread.  "Ask the Staff" is to ask us personal questions not related to the site itself.
> 
> We normally ask that users allow a full 7 days for a username change, as it's a manual process that only 3 staff members are able to do, and we've all been busy with the current event.  I also typically handle the bulk of the name changes and I've been off for a few days to handle some personal matters, so there is a backlog at the moment.  I see that you only posted your request late yesterday evening, so please give me a bit of time and I'll get to it as soon as I'm able!



Sorry, I realized after I posted that I picked the wrong spot. Thank you for your response regardless


----------



## Jacob

"Happy The Bell Tree Founder's Day! We don't have anything for you today... but you might want to check back tomorrow night (Wednesday) for a surprise! :O"

Is it -- a new collectible ? :O



Edit: Oh yikes this is the incorrect thread for this question

Personal question for compensation: Do you still play any animal crossing?


----------



## Chris

Yes, now and then. I played ACNL today, in fact! I feel bad because I got distracted and missed the plans I made to go to Peanut?s house at 8pm and to have Lobo come over to mine at 8:10pm.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob said:


> "Happy The Bell Tree Founder's Day! We don't have anything for you today... but you might want to check back tomorrow night (Wednesday) for a surprise! :O"
> 
> Is it -- a new collectible ? :O
> 
> 
> 
> Edit: Oh yikes this is the incorrect thread for this question
> 
> Personal question for compensation: Do you still play any animal crossing?



I insert the cartridge into my 3DS last night and intend to play it at some point before I pass out from cold meds tonight.


----------



## Jacob

Tina said:


> Yes, now and then. I played ACNL today, in fact! I feel bad because I got distracted and missed the plans I made to go to Peanut’s house at 8pm and to have Lobo come over to mine at 8:10pm.





Tom said:


> I insert the cartridge into my 3DS last night and intend to play it at some point before I pass out from cold meds tonight.



Ay yeet same, I just recently started getting back into it. We should play some weekend

Is discord kinda down for you guys also?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Jacob said:


> Ay yeet same, I just recently started getting back into it. We should play some weekend
> 
> Is discord kinda down for you guys also?



Maybe! Discord has been up all day for me. Maybe your internet provider?


----------



## Chris

Tina said:


> Yes, now and then. I played ACNL today, in fact! I feel bad because I got distracted and missed the plans I made to go to Peanut?s house at 8pm and to have Lobo come over to mine at 8:10pm.



Despite being the cranky type, Lobo forgave me and we are trying again tonight.



Spoiler












Let's hope I don't forget again.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tina said:


> Spoiler



Did you injure your thumb in the process of getting that fingernail the same colour as your username?


----------



## AngelBunny

what are your thoughts on cheese?


----------



## Chris

AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Did you injure your thumb in the process of getting that fingernail the same colour as your username?



Didn?t you hear? I?m dead. Only way to achieve that level of pallour. 

One on the side of the thumb was a cat scratch after Maiko got herself stuck in her scratching post. No clue how I got the one on top but it makes the joint stiff.



Bunny from tiger said:


> what are your thoughts on cheese?



It?s the one thing that stands in the way of me ever considering veganism.


----------



## Miii

Is this your full time job, or do you do this on the side?  If you do something else for a living, what is it?


----------



## Sgt.Groove

Have you ever taken an apple and bruised the whole thing until it was liquid inside, then drain said liquid until you have a weird apple husk? (+ The bonus of freshly made apple juice)


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Miii said:


> Is this your full time job, or do you do this on the side?  If you do something else for a living, what is it?



Do they even get paid? I just assumed they were here so Jeremy would spare them another day.


----------



## Chris

Miii said:


> Is this your full time job, or do you do this on the side?  If you do something else for a living, what is it?



We are all volunteers and the majority of us are either in university or full-time employment.


----------



## Oblivia

Bunny from tiger said:


> what are your thoughts on cheese?



I enjoy cheese very much, just can't eat too much of it or I'll get a tummy ache!



Miii said:


> Is this your full time job, or do you do this on the side?  If you do something else for a living, what is it?



TBT is definitely my side chick. I work in finance full-time (specializing in stocks) and run a real estate company with a partner.



Darius-The-Fox said:


> Have you ever taken an apple and bruised the whole thing until it was liquid inside, then drain said liquid until you have a weird apple husk? (+ The bonus of freshly made apple juice)



I... can't say I have.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> what are your thoughts on cheese?









Miii said:


> Is this your full time job, or do you do this on the side?  If you do something else for a living, what is it?


side, retail



Darius-The-Fox said:


> Have you ever taken an apple and bruised the whole thing until it was liquid inside, then drain said liquid until you have a weird apple husk? (+ The bonus of freshly made apple juice)


no



AnimalCrossingPerson said:


> Do they even get paid? I just assumed they were here so Jeremy would spare them another day.


Until I am given an article of clothing, I am not a free elf


----------



## AngelBunny

do you play pokemon? and if so what is your favorite eeveelution?


Spoiler


----------



## Chris

Bunny from tiger said:


> do you play pokemon? and if so what is your favorite eeveelution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



1999-2007 it was Vaporeon. Since then it's been Glaceon. <3


----------



## AngelBunny

Tina said:


> 1999-2007 it was Vaporeon. Since then it's been Glaceon. <3



cool glaceon is my second favorite <3


----------



## Oblivia

Bunny from tiger said:


> do you play pokemon? and if so what is your favorite eeveelution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



None are really competitively viable (which always sways me because I was pretty hardcore about PGL/VCG tourneys back in the day), so based solely on aesthetics I'd pick Umbreon.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> do you play pokemon? and if so what is your favorite eeveelution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



I am forever Pokemon trash, out of all the Eeveelutions Espeon has been my long time favorite.


----------



## Jake

Bunny from tiger said:


> do you play pokemon? and if so what is your favorite eeveelution?
> 
> 
> Spoiler



They all suck and my opinion is the only one that matters because I've been repping Pokemon in my Sig/Avi ever since '09


----------



## SensaiGallade

Oblivia said:


> None are really competitively viable (which always sways me because I was pretty hardcore about PGL/VCG tourneys back in the day), so based solely on aesthetics I'd pick Umbreon.



I would probably argue that Sylveon is the most competitively viable with Pixelate, though got hit hard in gen 7 with a nerf to Pixelate


----------



## Oblivia

SensaiGallade said:


> I would probably argue that Sylveon is the most competitively viable with Pixelate, though got hit hard in gen 7 with a nerf to Pixelate



I completely dropped out of the tournament scene after gen 5, because in my opinion Pok?mon was ruined with the jump to 3D.

Even still, there's a reason every Eeveution (including Sylveon) is in the UU or RU battle tiers, and you'd essentially never see them in official tournaments.


----------



## SensaiGallade

Oblivia said:


> I completely dropped out of the tournament scene after gen 5, because in my opinion Pok?mon was ruined with the jump to 3D.
> 
> Even still, there's a reason every Eeveution (including Sylveon) is in the UU or RU battle tiers, and you'd essentially never see them in official tournaments.



Yeah true. In gen 6, Sylveon wrecked the scene with Pixelate, most commonly known for using Hyper Voice. Even testing it myself, I definitely seen the transition Sylveon made from gen 6 to 7.


----------



## Dawnpiplup

What kind of music do you all like to listen to?


----------



## Flare

Do you think Sylveon would be a good Admin on this Forum?


----------



## Jake

Dawnpiplup said:


> What kind of music do you all like to listen to?


Anything that I can connect to honestly



Flare said:


> Do you think Sylveon would be a good Admin on this Forum?


No


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

Do you guys ever sleep?


----------



## PunchyTheCat

What's the meaning of life?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dawnpiplup said:


> What kind of music do you all like to listen to?


Lately it's mostly been game soundtracks, namely Persona 5.



Flare said:


> Do you think Sylveon would be a good Admin on this Forum?


Only if it's the Sylveon from the Don't Ask Sylveon Tumblr/Twitter.



ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you guys ever sleep?


Going off how my eyeballs feel, no.



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> What's the meaning of life?


To give the galaxy hope and to defeat the Galactic Empire.


----------



## AnimalCrossingPerson

Tom said:


> Going off how my eyeballs feel



Squishy.


----------



## Chris

Dawnpiplup said:


> What kind of music do you all like to listen to?



My music tastes are pretty eclectic. At the moment I'm really into The AAA Girls (pop), Blutengel (dark wave), Cro (rap), Diana King (reggae), Jin Akanishi (pop), Milan Stanković (folk pop),  Marilyn Manson (rock), Massive Ego (dark wave), and Terminal Choice (metal). 

I've been listening to this song on repeat for the past two days:


Spoiler: Hold my hand and spin around this is heaven upside down.













ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you guys ever sleep?



Nowhere near enough.  



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> What's the meaning of life?



Fish.



Edit: 

Bunny from Tiger asked about Eeveelutions in here a few days ago. And I just opened an early Christmas gift from a now inactive user on here to find one of the Build-A-Bear Eevees!! 


Spoiler











It has a little cape with the Eeveelutions on it! 


Spoiler


----------



## Jake

ThatOneMarshalFangirl said:


> Do you guys ever sleep?


Yes



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> What's the meaning of life?


----------



## AngelBunny

Tina said:


> Bunny from Tiger asked about Eeveelutions in here a few days ago. And I just opened an early Christmas gift from a now inactive user on here to find one of the Build-A-Bear Eevees!!
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It has a little cape with the Eeveelutions on it!
> 
> 
> Spoiler



O my gosh yassss

i have one right next to me <3 <3

too lazy to show a pic  tho

another quesstion

what do you want for christmas? :3


----------



## duckykate

have you drank enough water today?


----------



## Oblivia

Bunny from tiger said:


> another quesstion
> 
> what do you want for christmas? :3



I bought myself a new elliptical on Black Friday so that's enough for me.  I don't really do gift exchanges with anyone.



katezilla said:


> have you drank enough water today?



I've had ~64oz so far today and will probably have ingested at least double that by the time I wind down for bed, so I'd say so!  I drink water like you wouldn't believe.  Lots of bathroom trips but I'm cool with it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> another quesstion
> 
> what do you want for christmas? :3


A lot of things, but hanging out with friends would be enough for me



katezilla said:


> have you drank enough water today?


No, pretty sure like the 60% or so of your body that should be water is like a concoction of different cherry sodas at this point.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> another quesstion
> 
> what do you want for christmas? :3


A lot of things, but hanging out with friends would be enough for me



katezilla said:


> have you drank enough water today?


No, pretty sure like the 60% or so of your body that should be water is like a concoction of different cherry sodas at this point.


----------



## Chris

Bunny from tiger said:


> O my gosh yassss
> 
> i have one right next to me <3 <3
> 
> too lazy to show a pic  tho
> 
> another quesstion
> 
> what do you want for christmas? :3



Eeeee <3 

I already know what I'm getting this year: a new bedding set. I'd been looking at it since the summer but the price tag coupled with the fact I didn't really need a new one meant I never got around to buying it. My parents offered to buy me it and I'm stupidly excited for it because my bed is basically my favourite place.


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

What is your favorite holiday dessert? 

(Pumpkin pie, fruitcake, candy canes, etc.)


----------



## Jake

Issi said:


> What is your favorite holiday dessert?
> 
> (Pumpkin pie, fruitcake, candy canes, etc.)



Not really a dessert but I live for eggnog


----------



## MorphiGalaxi

Jake said:


> Not really a dessert but I live for eggnog



Mmm I love eggnog too!


----------



## AngelBunny

whats your favorite dog villager?


----------



## SoraDeathEater

Are you guys all real life friends? XD cause you guys remind me so much of me and my friends XD (well my same-age friends, not the “adult” ones [21+])


----------



## Oblivia

Bunny from tiger said:


> whats your favorite dog villager?



Daisy's pretty cute.



SoraDeathEater said:


> Are you guys all real life friends? XD cause you guys remind me so much of me and my friends XD (well my same-age friends, not the “adult” ones [21+])



No, sadly. We're distributed all over the globe so the likelihood of a big IRL meetup is kinda slim to none. We've all joked about having a big slumber party at my house but _pretty_ sure it's all in jest.

I will say that we've pulled plenty of all-nighters together on group Skype, though!


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Issi said:


> What is your favorite holiday dessert?
> 
> (Pumpkin pie, fruitcake, candy canes, etc.)


I've gotta be honest, the only "holiday" desert I'm a big fan of is custard pies. At some point McDonalds associated custard pies with winter in my mind. I've grown to care less about the other stuff over time.



Bunny from tiger said:


> whats your favorite dog villager?


Goldie has been in the majority of my AC towns over the years, so I guess I'm a big fan of her.



SoraDeathEater said:


> Are you guys all real life friends? XD cause you guys remind me so much of me and my friends XD (well my same-age friends, not the “adult” ones [21+])


No, but I would love to visit a couple of the other members to hang out. 



Oblivia said:


> No, sadly. We're distributed all over the globe so the likelihood of a big IRL meetup is kinda slim to none. We've all joked about having a big slumber party at my house but _pretty_ sure it's all in jest.
> 
> I will say that we've pulled plenty of all-nighters together on group Skype, though!


Joke is on you I'm in an Amazon box outside your door! It's cold. Also I forgot to poke air holes please send help


----------



## AngelBunny

Tom said:


> Joke is on you I'm in an Amazon box outside your door! It's cold. Also I forgot to poke air holes please send help



haha


whats your town's theme? (if any )


----------



## Oblivia

Bunny from tiger said:


> haha
> 
> 
> whats your town's theme? (if any )



Town theme... I suppose I went for an antique gothic-type vibe, but the limited color/PWP options and general cutesy vibe of the game made that a bit difficult!


----------



## PunchyTheCat

Who's your favorite cat villager


----------



## Oblivia

PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Who's your favorite cat villager



Ankha is fantastic.


----------



## AngelBunny

rosie&chrissy

two questions,

#1 which is more girly?
#2 which do you like more?


----------



## Oblivia

Bunny from tiger said:


> rosie&chrissy
> 
> two questions,
> 
> #1 which is more girly?
> #2 which do you like more?



I've never been a fan of Rosie and think she looks like a deformed blueberry, so I'll go with Chrissy.  I had her in one of my towns ages ago and she was always pretty cute, though also not really my style.


----------



## Trundle

Do you like my new avatar?


----------



## toadsworthy

What is your New Years resolution


----------



## Jake

toadsworthy said:


> What is your New Years resolution



Try everything on the McDonald’s menu


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Bunny from tiger said:


> whats your town's theme? (if any )


Mine was a bit more modernish before I reset it and dropped it.



PunchyDaHufflepuff said:


> Who's your favorite cat villager


Felicity?



Bunny from tiger said:


> rosie&chrissy
> 
> two questions,
> 
> #1 which is more girly?
> #2 which do you like more?


Chrissy
Rosie



Trundle said:


> Do you like my new avatar?


Very minecrafty



toadsworthy said:


> What is your New Years resolution


Be a happier me


----------



## Dawnpiplup

What's a movie that you'd highly recommend watching?


----------



## EvieEvening23

Do you even meme?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Dawnpiplup said:


> What's a movie that you'd highly recommend watching?


Depends on what you were specifically looking for I suppose. Comedy I'd recommend Monty Python and the Holy Grail, just because it's never failed to make me laugh. Superhero I'd go with Captain America: The Winter Soldier, Anime with Your Name, and everything else is probably just Star Wars: A New Hope.



EvieEvening23 said:


> Do you even meme?


wow such question


----------



## toadsworthy

Bruddah, do you know da way?


----------



## Peter

toadsworthy said:


> What is your New Years resolution



To read more books. I used to be a big reader through my teens but life just took over and I never seemed to get a minute to sit down with a book. Hoping to change that this year.


----------



## That Marshal Fangirl

toadsworthy said:


> Bruddah, do you know da way?



I can't escape that meme, can I?  It's absolutely everywhere.


----------



## Antonio

If TV has taught you anything important, what is it!? If so, then what show/movie was it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

toadsworthy said:


> Bruddah, do you know da way?


can I just comment for a minute about how undeniably racist this meme is and seeing it pop up everywhere just makes me sick to my stomach?



Antonio said:


> If TV has taught you anything important, what is it!? If so, then what show/movie was it.


Major spoilers for Person of Interest 5x13 aka series finale:


----------



## Alienfish

Least favourite villager (any game), also be honest ?


----------



## SockHead

Why dids I not green booger anymore


----------



## xSuperMario64x

How does Jake know who my brother is? Did they form a secret alliance before I joined like 6 years ago?


----------



## Chris

toadsworthy said:


> What is your New Years resolution



To finish a writing project. I haven't done so in years. 




Dawnpiplup said:


> What's a movie that you'd highly recommend watching?



_Antiviral_. It's a visual masterpiece. 




EvieEvening23 said:


> Do you even meme?



I don't get memes. Maybe I'm too old. 




Antonio said:


> If TV has taught you anything important, what is it!? If so, then what show/movie was it.



That Johnny Depp can still look good being eaten and regurgitated by a bed. _Nightmare on Elm Street_. The original; not the bad remake.




Sheila said:


> Least favourite villager (any game), also be honest ?



Rocket.


----------



## duckykate

What does "select ban justin" mean


----------



## Oblivia

katezilla said:


> What does "select ban justin" mean



My best guess is that it's regarding a series of questions on our moderator applications, where applicants are asked tell us what they'd do in certain scenarios.  Jeremy and Justin are the names we use, and one of the options people can choose is "ban Justin".

Guess people think it's hilarious.


----------



## duckykate

Which penguin villager is your favourite? Mine is roald of course


----------



## Jake

katezilla said:


> Which penguin villager is your favourite? Mine is roald of course



Pingu


----------



## duckykate

Jake said:


> Pingu



Noot noot


----------



## Trent the Paladin

katezilla said:


> Which penguin villager is your favourite? Mine is roald of course



As much as I love Roald, I’ve got to go with Hopper on this. I’ve had him in pretty much every single AC town I’ve ever had, so he’s definitely my favorite AC villager period.


----------



## Trundle

yeah i have a question for justin


----------



## ~Unicorn~

why is peter dead


----------



## pique

why does Tom spam the "quick, before the mods come" thread


----------



## Jake

~Unicorn~ said:


> why is peter dead



He's at university


----------



## Flare

Which crayon color would yall eat


----------



## Ryumia

I have a question to ask. Not sure if anyone has ever asked this question. So... I'll give it a shot.

If you guys could trade places with each other for a week then who would it be and why?


----------



## Thunder

Ryumia said:


> I have a question to ask. Not sure if anyone has ever asked this question. So... I'll give it a shot.
> 
> If you guys could trade places with each other for a week then who would it be and why?



Justin because he's either at Disney or Hawaii for 70% of the year.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Ryumia said:


> I have a question to ask. Not sure if anyone has ever asked this question. So... I'll give it a shot.
> 
> If you guys could trade places with each other for a week then who would it be and why?



If we’re trading purely locations, then I’d probably go with a staff member in another country. If trading places comes with their jobs/school to do, then I’d swap with Thunder.


----------



## Thunder

Tom said:


> If we’re trading purely locations, then I’d probably go with a staff member in another country. If trading places comes with their jobs/school to do, then I’d swap with Thunder.



you already took my job breaking up the count in the qbtmc thread


----------



## Chris

Ryumia said:


> I have a question to ask. Not sure if anyone has ever asked this question. So... I'll give it a shot.
> 
> If you guys could trade places with each other for a week then who would it be and why?



Laudine. Then at the end of the week I'd explain to her that her cat mysteriously went missing and just hope my suitcase doesn't start meowing.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Thunder said:


> you already took my job breaking up the count in the qbtmc thread



I know, swapping with you means no job then.


----------



## Oblivia

Ryumia said:


> I have a question to ask. Not sure if anyone has ever asked this question. So... I'll give it a shot.
> 
> If you guys could trade places with each other for a week then who would it be and why?



No one.


----------



## ~Unicorn~

Thunder said:


> Justin because he's either at Disney or Hawaii for 70% of the year.



such a lucky duck! 

sounds like he’s retired or something lol

- - - Post Merge - - -



Jake said:


> He's at university



i wish him the best!


----------



## brownboy102

do any of y'all unironically listen to ymca or is it just me


----------



## Jake

Sparro said:


> do any of y'all unironically listen to ymca or is it just me



There are better songs to listen to


----------



## brownboy102

Jake said:


> There are better songs to listen to



you wanna fight ‘cause i will fight


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Sparro said:


> do any of y'all unironically listen to ymca or is it just me



It?s a fun song, how can anyone hate it


----------



## Thunder

Sparro said:


> do any of y'all unironically listen to ymca or is it just me



ymca is good but macho man might be better


----------



## King Dorado

Thunder said:


> ymca is good but macho man might be better



you seem more like the _In The Navy_ type...


----------



## Trundle

What would be your dream career if you could do anything?


----------



## Antonio

Is it worth it?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Trundle said:


> What would be your dream career if you could do anything?


Something to do with games I think.  Or at least being creative in a way I’m happy. Maybe traveling? 



Antonio said:


> Is it worth it?


Ice cream is always worth it


----------



## duckykate

pls can oblivia change jeremys picture back to the rainbow dog it made me v happy


----------



## Blu Rose

why was i not automatically notified of the blue rose being sold??


----------



## Antonio

What do you want for Christmas?


----------



## honeyaura

This is my first time in this thread I think. It's nice to see one where we can get to know you guys better as people, not just mods!

Any Christmas food you guys are looking forward to?


----------



## Stella-Io

This may have been asked before BUT

So I've seen Justin, Tina, Jennifer and I think one other staff member. If you're a staff member, are you not allowed to go by a weird made up name? Like you have to use your actual name, or a name that's real?

Oops, nvm, I saw a link to a list of staff members and like 2 or 3 of them have 'made up names'.


----------



## Thunder

Stella-Io said:


> This may have been asked before BUT
> 
> So I've seen Justin, Tina, Jennifer and I think one other staff member. If you're a staff member, are you not allowed to go by a weird made up name? Like you have to use your actual name, or a name that's real?
> 
> Oops, nvm, I saw a link to a list of staff members and like 2 or 3 of them have 'made up names'.



this is actually my real name


----------



## MasterM64

Thunder said:


> this is actually my real name



That is a really cool name if you ask me!


----------



## Stella-Io

Thunder said:


> this is actually my real name



Oh wow. You were actually one of the first ones I saw too.


----------



## LambdaDelta

ok, this is actually site related, but something I want to ask the staff about (and don't feel it warrants its own thread)

what is with this site being a magnet for film piracy bots?


----------



## MasterM64

LambdaDelta said:


> ok, this is actually site related, but something I want to ask the staff about (and don't feel it warrants its own thread)
> 
> what is with this site being a magnet for film piracy bots?



I definitely can see why you would ask that, I know I have reported a nice hand full of their threads since I have come back from my hiatus... lol Does TBT use Captcha or something along of those lines during the registration process these days? If it is not part of the registration process, I definitely think it should be added to prevent bots from joining the site.


----------



## Alolan_Apples

I have a question sbout staff retirement.

When a staff member steps down, why do they become rarely active, like less active than before they got promoted? For instance, as soon as Jake stepped down as moderator, he has left this site, yet I seen him a lot before he was a moderator.


----------



## LambdaDelta

I mean being more focused on real life stuff (or just stuff outside of tbt) could be a major factor for stepping down, that would of course also contribute to less activity overall

not saying that (always) is the reason. just that if I was to blind guess, that'd be the first major one


----------



## oath2order

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question sbout staff retirement.
> 
> When a staff member steps down, why do they become rarely active, like less active than before they got promoted? For instance, as soon as Jake stepped down as moderator, he has left this site, yet I seen him a lot before he was a moderator.



Retired staff members go to a farm upstate that has bad internet connection.


----------



## LaBelleFleur

oath2order said:


> Retired staff members go to a farm upstate that has bad internet connection.


Can confirm. I had to ride my horse seven miles with my phone above my head to post this.


----------



## Stella-Io

I came from another similar forum site where mods/admins/developers ect were somewhat active and posted in threads created by other members, so when I came to BellTree I was surprised that I didn't see mods and/or admins post in threads. I still don't see it. I may have seen Justin, MAYBE Tina, post stuff that wasn't doing their job but that might be it.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Alolan_Apples said:


> I have a question sbout staff retirement.
> 
> When a staff member steps down, why do they become rarely active, like less active than before they got promoted? For instance, as soon as Jake stepped down as moderator, he has left this site, yet I seen him a lot before he was a moderator.


Personally I stepped down because I was too busy to actively perform my role, so I felt it was better to vacate it.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Tom said:


> Personally I stepped down because I was too busy to actively perform my role, so I felt it was better to vacate it.



I would do the same if I was a mod


----------



## Antonio

Best car insurance based off of commercials?


----------



## Wildtown

can admins/mods sell collectibles?


----------



## Chris

Wildtown said:


> can admins/mods sell collectibles?



It's generally agreed upon that we don't sell off or giveaway event collectibles we obtained through being staff because it's unfair for (a) us to make a profit off of it; or (b) to show favouritism to specific users. 

Things we bought ourselves and/or are common are fine though. e.g. I doubt anyone would get upset if I were to giveaway the 20-odd mittens and yellow candies in my inventory.


----------



## Wildtown

Tina said:


> It's generally agreed upon that we don't sell off or giveaway event collectibles we obtained through being staff because it's unfair for (a) us to make a profit off of it; or (b) to show favouritism to specific users.
> 
> Things we bought ourselves and/or are common are fine though. e.g. I doubt anyone would get upset if I were to giveaway the 20-odd mittens and yellow candies in my inventory.



ohh yeah that makes alot of sense!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Tina said:


> It's generally agreed upon that we don't sell off or giveaway event collectibles we obtained through being staff because it's unfair for (a) us to make a profit off of it; or (b) to show favouritism to specific users.
> 
> Things we bought ourselves and/or are common are fine though. e.g. I doubt anyone would get upset if I were to giveaway the 20-odd mittens and yellow candies in my inventory.



are we talking random selection giveaway or sending to selected specific people giveaway?

since not too sure how the former would be showing favoritism, but I suppose it is better to err on the side of caution, lest someone thinks you rigged the results for whatever reason


----------



## Biancasbotique

LambdaDelta said:


> are we talking random selection giveaway or sending to selected specific people giveaway?
> 
> since not too sure how the former would be showing favoritism, but I suppose it is better to err on the side of caution, lest someone thinks you rigged the results for whatever reason



i don't mind being shown favoritism lol just saying!!


----------



## LambdaDelta

Biancasbotique said:


> i don't mind being shown favoritism lol just saying!!



alright, but what if they showed favoritism to me and just completely ignored you? lol


----------



## radical6

do mods believe in the horoscope? very important


----------



## toadsworthy

What are your current obsessions


----------



## Oblivia

radical6 said:


> do mods believe in the horoscope? very important



Can't say that I do. 



toadsworthy said:


> What are your current obsessions



Cats are always an obsession of mine! I can't get enough of my little fuzzbutts and how much happiness they bring me every day.

A current, newer obsession of mine would be buffalo sauce and putting it on everything I eat, within reason of course. I've been putting it on fries, pizza, basically anything that might taste even remotely good with some kick gets a dousing of buffalo sauce.


----------



## toadsworthy

Oblivia said:


> Can't say that I do.
> 
> 
> 
> Cats are always an obsession of mine! I can't get enough of my little fuzzbutts and how much happiness they bring me every day.
> 
> A current, newer obsession of mine would be buffalo sauce and putting it on everything I eat, within reason of course. I've been putting it on fries, pizza, basically anything that might taste even remotely good with some kick gets a dousing of buffalo sauce.



Oof I had to stop eating so much spicy food due to heartburn related issues...


----------



## Justin

toadsworthy said:


> What are your current obsessions



There’s this obscure game coming out soon called Animal Crossing: New Horizons.


----------



## toadsworthy

Justin said:


> There’s this obscure game coming out soon called Animal Crossing: New Horizons.



never heard of it, sounds kinda weeby


----------



## Antonio

Thank you for all that you do!


----------



## Chris

toadsworthy said:


> What are your current obsessions



Long-sleeve shirts, pin-up tattoos, volcano chicken, and My Chemical Romance. 

Reliving my teens with that last one. I was going to try and get tickets to their London show in June but now I've plans to go to the Middle East this summer instead.


----------



## Wildtown

do mods get paid? or do they have a regular job / life like the rest of us and do this in their spare time?


----------



## Chris

Wildtown said:


> do mods get paid? or do they have a regular job / life like the rest of us and do this in their spare time?



We do not get paid for our work here on TBT unfortunately! I work full time as a scientist and also volunteer with two organisations.


----------



## Thunder

Justin said:


> There?s this obscure game coming out soon called Animal Crossing: New Horizons.



god another minecraft clone


----------



## Oblivia

Wildtown said:


> do mods get paid? or do they have a regular job / life like the rest of us and do this in their spare time?



Wouldn't this be awesome?! As Tina said, all the staff are here as volunteers. For my "real" job, I work as a senior stock analyst and I also own a real estate investment company with a partner.


----------



## oath2order

Oblivia said:


> Wouldn't this be awesome?! As Tina said, all the staff are here as volunteers. For my "real" job, I work as a senior stock analyst and I also own a real estate investment company with a partner.



hire me somewhere I want out of retail


----------



## Oblivia

oath2order said:


> hire me somewhere I want out of retail



Yeah, you can clean the places after a move-out! The college kids I've rented to are great. Really good at hitting the toilet when using the bathroom and have absolutely mastered the delicate art of rinsing their dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. There were definitely no repeated instances of hot lasagna water all over the floor because of sheer incompetence!

And hey, there's no shame in retail. I think we've all been there.


----------



## seliph

Oblivia said:


> Yeah, you can clean the places after a move-out! The college kids I've rented to are great. Really good at hitting the toilet when using the bathroom and have absolutely mastered the delicate art of rinsing their dishes before putting them in the dishwasher. There were definitely no repeated instances of hot lasagna water all over the floor because of sheer incompetence!
> 
> And hey, there's no shame in retail. I think we've all been there.



wow you didn't tell me you were renting out to my sibs


----------



## Dinosaurz

Favourite Nintendo game apartnformn animal crossing?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Dinosaurz said:


> Favourite Nintendo game apartnformn animal crossing?


Super Mario Odyssey & Pikmin 2.  (You can’t make me choose just one Nintendo game, that’s cruel.  Even picking only two is difficult.)


----------



## Lavamaize

What is your favorite food?


----------



## Oblivia

Lavamaize said:


> What is your favorite food?



This is super hard, but if I had to pick ONE food it'd probably be egg noodles with sun-dried tomatoes, balsamic vinegar, and parmesan. It's something I threw together sometime around age 12 and at this point it's the ultimate comfort food for me. There's also a local sandwich place that can do no wrong in my eyes, so anything from there is my favorite by default.


----------



## xSuperMario64x

Are there any villagers from older AC games that you guys would like to see return?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Who is the worst Animal Crossing villager in New Horizons and why is it Pietro


----------



## Chris

Tom said:


> Who is the worst Animal Crossing villager in New Horizons and why is it Pietro



While I agree with you @Oblivia might take some offence at this statement.


----------



## DarthGohan1

what's your favorite animal crossing game?


----------



## Kadori

What are some shows (regular things, cartoon, or anime) that you would recommend? :0


----------



## Sporge27

Kadori said:


> What are some shows (regular things, cartoon, or anime) that you would recommend? :0



Mob Psycho 100 was pretty awesome for an anime .... I am not current staff but I did make this thread 

	Post automatically merged: May 16, 2020



DarthGohan1 said:


> what's your favorite animal crossing game?


What are you doing asking questions old timer lol

Hard to say though, I am enjoying the new one, but I feel like they are missing content they plan to add in as a monthly drip or something.


----------



## Kadori

Sporge27 said:


> Mob Psycho 100 was pretty awesome for an anime .... I am not current staff but I did make this thread


Das ok! I love Mob Psycho! Watched everything, EVERYTHING. Even that youtube video that has Mob's VA eating USA dairy products. ;7; got anything else in ur belt? >:3


----------



## Blink.

How do you prefer your eggs? Scrambled, over-easy, boiled? Does it depend on what other foods you're eating?


----------



## WonderedLamb256

How did the people at your other Animal Crossing website, Animal Crossing World get those awesome high resolution renders of five of the new villagers around the time of the Nintendo Direct?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Blink. said:


> How do you prefer your eggs? Scrambled, over-easy, boiled? Does it depend on what other foods you're eating?


I don't like my eggs runny AT ALL, so I like over-hard, followed by hard-boiled or scrambled.  I'm not a huge egg person in general though.


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Current favorite game of all time?


----------



## Antonio

Past crimes you may have committed?


----------



## Kurb

Is HTML a valid scripting choice


----------



## Antonio

Kurb said:


> Is HTML a valid scripting choice


I'm not staff but the answer is no. Learn python or something


----------



## Kurb

Antonio said:


> I'm not staff but the answer is no. Learn python or something


Too late. I already know python


----------



## Mairmalade

Tom said:


> Current favorite game of all time?


Super Bunny Man maybe?
This still belongs to Majora's Mask though. 


Antonio said:


> Past crimes you may have committed?


I called 911 on a payphone when I was real young at a local YMCA. You can imagine my surprise when they showed up. Not good times. 

I was one of those kids that got nervous to the point of throwing up if I knew I was in trouble so I tried to avoid it. Did swipe a few colored whiteboard makers in primary school because I had an obsession with them for some reason. #wild


Kurb said:


> Is HTML a valid scripting choice


Easy for beginners but I agree with @Antonio that Python is the superior choice


----------



## Antonio

Mairmalade said:


> I called 911 on a payphone when I was real young at a local YMCA. You can imagine my surprise when they showed up. Not good times.
> 
> I was one of those kids that got nervous to the point of throwing up if I knew I was in trouble so I tried to avoid it. Did swipe a few colored whiteboard makers in primary school because I had an obsession with them for some reason. #wild


TBH, I didn't expect a reply but I love this. I believe I did this as well when I was young. Thanks for the reply. <3


----------



## Dunquixote

For those who like anime, subbed or dubbed or both and why?

	Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020

Sorry if that has been already asked. I just found out about this thread ><.


----------



## Jacob

Hot or iced coffee?


----------



## Oblivia

Dunquixote said:


> For those who like anime, subbed or dubbed or both and why?
> 
> Post automatically merged: Jul 7, 2020
> 
> Sorry if that has been already asked. I just found out about this thread ><.


I'm not big on anime to be honest! I guess the only real experience I have with anime are the Ghibli films, and I like both subbed and dubbed. No real preference.


Jacob said:


> Hot or iced coffee?


No caffeine for me these days, unfortunately! I used to like this iced white chocolate mocha drink from a place on my university campus, though.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

Kpop anyone?


----------



## Chris

Dunquixote said:


> For those who like anime, subbed or dubbed or both and why?



Depends. If the dub is good, then I'll watch that. If the dub is terrible then I'll watch subbed. I prefer live action to animation and always opt for subbed in those.




Jacob said:


> Hot or iced coffee?



I can't drink coffee, but on the rare occasions I do take the risk I drink it hot. I get my caffeine fix from an unhealthy amount of tea and Red Bull.




Saltyy said:


> Kpop anyone?


I was hugely into Korean pop music back in 2008-2012. Some of my favourite groups were DBSK, DGNA, SHINee, 2NE1, MBLAQ, NU'EST, Beast, Big Bang, and Super Junior. I was lucky enough to get the chance to see Big Bang live, as well as one of G-Dragon's solo concerts. I sometimes go back and listen to them for nostalgia reasons.


----------



## Belle T

How do you type with boxing gloves?











Spoiler



This has probably done a million times now I'm sorry.


----------



## Ananas Dragon

how are you feeling staff?


----------



## Antonio

How do you like new horizons?


----------



## oath2order

DO YOU LIKE KAMALA HARRIS YES OR yes


----------



## Trent the Paladin

so how ya’ll doin with fair stress


----------



## Chris

Tom said:


> so how ya’ll doin with fair stress


I almost shaved my head last week. Does that answer the question?


----------



## Trent the Paladin

Vrisnem said:


> I almost shaved my head last week. Does that answer the question?


Can’t pull out what you don’t have right? lmao

Please hang in there


----------



## Katzenjammer

I have questions for the mods, though I apologize if this topic has been covered already (sorry, I don't have time to sift through 443+ posts x_x;...) No rush on answering of course, as the TBT fair is in full swing. I've been a mod/admin before many moons ago on forums etc. and it can absolutely be a lot of work and very time consuming, so I'd like to also say thank you to all of you and all you do for all of us here on the forums! 

- Do any of you have pets, if so, what kind and why?
- Have any of you ever had pets in the past, and if so, what were they?
- What's your favorite animal and why?

edit: typo


----------



## Oblivia

Lori377 said:


> I have questions for the mods, though I apologize if this topic has been covered already (sorry, I don't have time to sift through 443+ posts x_x;...) No rush on answering of course, as the TBT fair is in full swing. I've been a mod/admin before many moons ago on forums etc. and it can absolutely be a lot of work and very time consuming, so I'd like to also say thank you to all of you and all you do for all of us here on the forums!
> 
> - Do any of you have pets, if so, what kind and why?
> - Have any of you ever had pets in the past, and if so, what were they?
> - What's your favorite animal and why?
> 
> edit: typo


Thank you very much for the kind words! To answer your questions...

I have cats! I did some volunteer work for a shelter for a few years, and long story short, I now have a house full of kitties. I can be slightly misanthropic in my personal life outside of situations where it's necessary to play the social butterfly, but with cats I've always felt such a sense of joy and comfort with having them around and taking care of them. I've had cats from the time I was born until now, approximately 450 years later! 

As a kid, I had a few hermit crabs along with my mom's kitties. I actually really enjoyed taking care of them, and watching them move shells was the absolute coolest. One of them would come completely out of his shell at night and skitter around in his tank like a little track star. He was always my favorite!

My favorite animal would have to be (shocker!) cats. I also really like squirrels, bats, vultures, hummingbirds, and I absolutely love bumblebees if that counts.

And since you got me talking about my bears, here's a couple of Ivy and Oni messing around with Snapchat filters and one more of Oni doin' what Oni does:



Spoiler


----------



## oak

Oblivia said:


> Thank you very much for the kind words! To answer your questions...
> 
> I have cats! I did some volunteer work for a shelter for a few years, and long story short, I now have a house full of kitties. I can be slightly misanthropic in my personal life outside of situations where it's necessary to play the social butterfly, but with cats I've always felt such a sense of joy and comfort with having them around and taking care of them. I've had cats from the time I was born until now, approximately 450 years later!
> 
> As a kid, I had a few hermit crabs along with my mom's kitties. I actually really enjoyed taking care of them, and watching them move shells was the absolute coolest. One of them would come completely out of his shell at night and skitter around in his tank like a little track star. He was always my favorite!
> 
> My favorite animal would have to be (shocker!) cats. I also really like squirrels, bats, vultures, hummingbirds, and I absolutely love bumblebees if that counts.
> 
> And since you got me talking about my bears, here's a couple of Ivy and Oni messing around with Snapchat filters and one more of Oni doin' what Oni does:
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 309712View attachment 309713
> View attachment 309717


I always imagined you looked exactly like your avatar picture, teeth & all.    You and your cats are quite fabulous!


----------



## Oblivia

oak said:


> I always imagined you looked exactly like your avatar picture, teeth & all.    You and your cats are quite fabulous!


Haha, thank you! @Laudine actually drew my avatar to look like me. It's what I look like on the inside and during quarantine.


----------



## loveclove

First of all, thank you for everything! I'm new here and I'm amazed of the effort you guys have put into the fair! 

If you feel comfortable answering this, where are you guys from?


----------



## Chris

loveclove said:


> First of all, thank you for everything! I'm new here and I'm amazed of the effort you guys have put into the fair!
> 
> If you feel comfortable answering this, where are you guys from?



Thank you for the kind words and glad to hear you are enjoying the TBT Fair!

Our team is scattered across North America, Europe, Asia, and Australia. I'm from the UK.


----------



## Oblivia

loveclove said:


> First of all, thank you for everything! I'm new here and I'm amazed of the effort you guys have put into the fair!
> 
> If you feel comfortable answering this, where are you guys from?


That's so nice to hear - thank you!

I hang out somewhere in the Eastern half of the US.


----------



## Mr_Persona

I got a curious question. Does the staff get any collectible that they want? Or do each of the staff members get a free new collectible when it comes out?


----------



## Oblivia

Mr_Persona said:


> I got a curious question. Does the staff get any collectible that they want? Or do each of the staff members get a free new collectible when it comes out?


It's the latter. All new release collectibles are distributed free of charge to the staff members, and we'll occasionally give out duplicates if someone wants a whole row of something specific or a certain lineup. We typically won't give out older items by request and things like trophies or the golden egg are reserved for event winners, so it's not really a situation where staff get absolutely _anything_ they want! We feel this is the fairest approach since we staff aren't able to sell our gifted collectibles or participate in the "collectible game" so to speak, and it's only right that the artists who create these fantastic little pixels are able to properly show them off.


----------



## Mr_Persona

Oblivia said:


> It's the latter. All new release collectibles are distributed free of charge to the staff members, and we'll occasionally give out duplicates if someone wants a whole row of something specific or a certain lineup. We typically won't give out older items by request and things like trophies or the golden egg are reserved for event winners, so it's not really a situation where staff get absolutely _anything_ they want! We feel this is the fairest approach since we staff aren't able to sell our gifted collectibles or participate in the "collectible game" so to speak, and it's only right that the artists who create these fantastic little pixels are able to properly show them off.


I like the idea of how it works! Makes sense actually. I bet you guys have so many now xD


----------



## Oblivia

Mr_Persona said:


> I like the idea of how it works! Makes sense actually. I bet you guys have so many now xD


Just under 300 for me. There are members who put me to shame with their inventory quantities, believe it or not!


----------



## Mr_Persona

Oblivia said:


> Just under 300 for me. There are members who put me to shame with their inventory quantities, believe it or not!


Oh wow! How many are your favorite?


----------



## Dawnpiplup

How are you guys?


----------



## 0ni

Do you prefer the original Final Fantasy VII, or the remake?


----------



## Chris

0ni said:


> Do you prefer the original Final Fantasy VII, or the remake?


Remake. I can't play the original anymore. A lot of the games I enjoyed in the 90s now give me motion sickness-type symptoms. It's much too long a game to take breaks every fifteen minutes to go and lie down on the bathroom floor.

Which do you prefer?


----------



## 0ni

Vrisnem said:


> Remake. I can't play the original anymore. A lot of the games I enjoyed in the 90s now give me motion sickness-type symptoms. It's much too long a game to take breaks every fifteen minutes to go and lie down on the bathroom floor.
> 
> Which do you prefer?


That sucks, sorry you have to go through that. I hear about people getting motion sickness symptoms when playing games. like recently some folks on The Outer Worlds subreddit were saying the are dealing with it whilst playing that. I've only ever experienced whilst playing Skyrim VR at my friends house - barely lasted 5 mins lmao (but didn't help that my friend took charge of the controls and was threatening to jump me off a cliff). anyway, that's a tangent.

I just downloaded the remake today (started downloading it last night - it is now 24 hours hence and my download is complete lol). was able to play a bit (the beginning mission in the reactor) and daaaaang - the graphics were so good! I was getting a bit emotional listening to the soundtrack in those opening scenes, a real nostalgic slap in the face. Can't say i'm sold on the combat yet, I still love turn based, but I need to give it time.

Have you played other FF games? which is your favourite?


----------



## Chris

0ni said:


> That sucks, sorry you have to go through that. I hear about people getting motion sickness symptoms when playing games. like recently some folks on The Outer Worlds subreddit were saying the are dealing with it whilst playing that. I've only ever experienced whilst playing Skyrim VR at my friends house - barely lasted 5 mins lmao (but didn't help that my friend took charge of the controls and was threatening to jump me off a cliff). anyway, that's a tangent.
> 
> I just downloaded the remake today (started downloading it last night - it is now 24 hours hence and my download is complete lol). was able to play a bit (the beginning mission in the reactor) and daaaaang - the graphics were so good! I was getting a bit emotional listening to the soundtrack in those opening scenes, a real nostalgic slap in the face. Can't say i'm sold on the combat yet, I still love turn based, but I need to give it time.
> 
> Have you played other FF games? which is your favourite?


That Skyrim VR experience sounds awful! I've avoided VR for that very reason. My friend tried to convince me to try it at a house party a year or so ago and there was absolutely no way that was going to happen after a few drinks.  

I personally enjoyed the overhaul to the combat. It felt very FFXV. Hope it grows on you soon! 

I've played a lot of them! Final Fantasy is my favourite gaming franchise, with FFX tying with Kingdom Hearts 2 for my favourite game of all time. However, the game that has given me the most joy is FFXIV Online. Whenever a new expansion pack comes out I play through the main story quest with my Dad and we regularly team up with a guy I went to uni with for dailies. 

Which is your favourite? I spotted a nod to FFX in your island name.


----------



## 0ni

Vrisnem said:


> That Skyrim VR experience sounds awful! I've avoided VR for that very reason. My friend tried to convince me to try it at a house party a year or so ago and there was absolutely no way that was going to happen after a few drinks.
> 
> I personally enjoyed the overhaul to the combat. It felt very FFXV. Hope it grows on you soon!
> 
> I've played a lot of them! Final Fantasy is my favourite gaming franchise, with FFX tying with Kingdom Hearts 2 for my favourite game of all time. However, the game that has given me the most joy is FFXIV Online. Whenever a new expansion pack comes out I play through the main story quest with my Dad and we regularly team up with a guy I went to uni with for dailies.
> 
> Which is your favourite? I spotted a nod to FFX in your island name.


lmao - absolutely give Skyrim VR a miss when tipsy - I played for 5 minutes, had to sit and recover for like 10... just completely bananas.

I've actually played FFVII R a bit more and the combat is more enjoyable now - I struggle with concentrating so the 'real-time' decision making gets me flustered at times, but I definitely think It'll grow on me, like you said.

I really need to play Kingdom Hearts, it's a franchise that managed to pass me by. I think i'd enjoy it, too so idk what my excuse is lol. FFX is excellent, the first time I booted that game up and experienced it, it blew my tiny mind - and the muuuuusic. Every FF soundtrack has something to offer, but dang FFX was so so good.

I've not played all the Final Fantasy games yet - still haven't touched FFXII yet for example. But from what I have played I have to say my favourites are VI, VII, and X - it's hard to choose between them. Sometimes when I mention loving FFVII people roll their eyes since it's the "obvious choice" but it was my first FF game so it's got a special lil place, y'know?

I need to try FFXIV Online - I really really want to, dunno if I can justify the subscription cost - would have to cut back somewhere else like Netflix or something. I'd also have to wrangle with my absolutely pants internet connection lol - the price of living in the middle of nowhere. Have you been playing XIV Online for a long time? Also, playing video games with your dad is the coolest thing - that's so awesome you can do that. I handed my dad a playstation controller once and he held it sideways, and wondered why his character was running around constantly looking up towards the sky. My fault for throwing him in the deep in with a first person game lol - should've started with tetris or something.


----------



## Antonio

If you have to Freaky Friday with another staff, who would it be and why?


----------



## LaBelleFleur

Antonio said:


> If you have to Freaky Friday with another staff, who would it be and why?


I'd choose @Oblivia so I could snuggle all of her cats.


----------



## Antonio

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'd choose @Oblivia so I could snuggle all of her cats.


I would love to see those cats.


----------



## Chris

Antonio said:


> If you have to Freaky Friday with another staff, who would it be and why?


Also going to go with @Oblivia here. I'd spend the entire day lying face down in her amazingly comfortable-looking bed while covered in a blanket of cats.


----------



## SpaceTokki77

what are you guys’ favorite egg collectibles?


----------



## Chris

SpaceTokki77 said:


> what are you guys’ favorite egg collectibles?



Easy. Flick Halloweaster Egg.

To be honest I've never really understood the hype surrounding the egg collectibles, but I like the Flick Halloweaster Egg because it's kind of demonic looking.


----------



## Antonio

Vrisnem said:


> Also going to go with @Oblivia here. I'd spend the entire day lying face down in her amazingly comfortable-looking bed while covered in a blanket of cats.


Ok now I want to see her blanket and her cats.


----------



## Oblivia

LaBelleFleur said:


> I'd choose @Oblivia so I could snuggle all of her cats.





Vrisnem said:


> Also going to go with @Oblivia here. I'd spend the entire day lying face down in her amazingly comfortable-looking bed while covered in a blanket of cats.


I love you guys.


SpaceTokki77 said:


> what are you guys’ favorite egg collectibles?


I love the Togepi and Yoshi eggs for sentimental reasons since they were the new releases during my first egg hunt here, but I think I'm partial to the disco ball egg because I wanted one *so bad* and lovely Laudine waved her magic wand and made it happen after I probably pestered her about it one too many times.  


Antonio said:


> Ok now I want to see her blanket and her cats.


Ha, you can see my bed (and Ivy) in *this* oldie post, but other aspects of my room have changed a bit since then!

Also,



Spoiler: CATS


















This isn't all of them but I had these photos on-hand in my imgur album.


----------



## Antonio

Oblivia said:


> I love you guys.
> 
> I love the Togepi and Yoshi eggs for sentimental reasons since they were the new releases during my first egg hunt here, but I think I'm partial to the disco ball egg because I wanted one *so bad* and lovely Laudine waved her magic wand and made it happen after I probably pestered her about it one too many times.
> 
> Ha, you can see my bed (and Ivy) in *this* oldie post, but other aspects of my room have changed a bit since then!
> 
> Also,
> 
> 
> 
> Spoiler: CATS
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This isn't all of them but I had these photos on-hand in my imgur album.


Okay I love your cats, they are so adorable. What are the cats name beside Ivy's?

Also, love the bedframe, very spooky and fits the aesthetic that I wish to have in a home someday.


----------



## VanitasFan26

Have you guys ever played any Rockstar Games related titles? (Example: Grand Theft Auto and Red Dead Redemption)


----------



## Oblivia

Antonio said:


> Okay I love your cats, they are so adorable. What are the cats name beside Ivy's?
> 
> Also, love the bedframe, very spooky and fits the aesthetic that I wish to have in a home someday.


Pictured is Koko (rug snail), Baxter (fluffy brown), Oni (inside donut), and Ivy again.

And thanks! I always wanted an ornate four poster bed as a kid so made it a point to procure one as an adult. It's a pretty comfy little chill spot, let me tell ya.


SoraFan23 said:


> Have you guys ever played any Rockstar Games related titles? (Example: Grand Theft Auto and Red Dead Redemption)


I actually haven't! The GTA games never appealed to me, and while I did consider playing RDR after a lot of my friends got into it, I just never ended up taking the plunge. I don't have a ton of time for long-winded RPGs these days and would probably rather boot up Oblivion + mods since I still haven't found another game that grabbed me the way that one did.


----------



## Roxxy

Such adorable cats @Oblivia  your Koko has a very similar face to my cat


----------



## Oblivia

@*Roxxy *Yours is adorable! What's his/her name?

Koko is my newest rescue. I was told she's "very wary of humans" and "will need a lot of TLC". Spoiler: she's not wary of people in the slightest but she does get lots of kisses and cuddles.



Spoiler: Koko Krazy














Also @Gandalf even though you haven't logged on in ages - your gift had a good 5+ year run, but Koko decided it was her newest nemesis and ripped it apart. I replaced it with something similar but it'll never be quite the same.


----------



## Roxxy

@Oblivia My kitty is called Brandy or Brandikins is what he normally answers to  He is 7 and we got him from a rescue  when he was 6 weeks old. He is spoiled rotten


----------



## luciferfelix

Sporge27 said:


> *Asking a question on how to do something on the forum?
> You may want to take a look at the FAQ thread first!*​
> Feel free to ask the staff any questions here.
> 
> -------------------------------
> 
> 
> Thread Tags:
> 
> January-July 2014
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> August-October 2014


How many times have 0 mods been online


----------

